#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-05
<huats> morning everyone
<pitti> hey huats, happy new year!
<huats> hey pitti !
<huats> happy new year too !
<huats> pitti: I wanted to talk to you about  a SRU I asked, and that you proceed
<huats> :)
<huats> since I don't understand very well your answer :)
<huats> the gcalctool SRU
<huats> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/302915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302915 in gcalctool "Please sponsor gcalctool 5.24.2 into intrepid" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<pitti> huats: I uploaded it to Jaunty, but there is not enough justification for an SRU
<huats> pitti: yeah that was my understanding :)
<huats> I assume that there is no chance to try to convince you ;)
<pitti> huats: there is, but the current changes do not look like meeting SRU criteria
<huats> pitti:  ok
<pitti> and I'm trying to stop people from putting too much work into intrepid
<huats> pitti: sure
<huats> I clearly understand that
<pitti> we put so much work into hardy.1, that intrepid became really bad
<pitti> and now we put so much work into intrepid SRUs that we don't spend on fixing Jaunty
<pitti> etc.
<huats> the thing is that at least one of the fixes has been asked many times on LP... that is why I wanted to talk to you about that
<huats> pitti: yeah I know, that is a real problem that we split the forces...
<pitti> huats: right, then the SRU should be requested on that bug, not a sponsoring bug
<pitti> since on the sponsoring bug there are no users who are affected by that problem who could help testing SRUs, or demanding an SRU in the first place, etc.
<pitti> (separate "SRU" bugs are bad, which is explained in the policy as well, BTW)
<pitti> huats: so if you feel it's important, please add a intrepid task to that existing bug, and sub u-sru there, please
<huats> pitti: in fact, I asked the SRU (after talking with seb), and then with pedro at the UDS we answer some existing bug that they might be fixed in the next upload...
<huats> that is why they are separated...
<huats> pitti: ok
<pitti> huats: (don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against *this particular* SRU, but I object to the flood of SRUs which still hit intrepid)
<huats> pitti: I have clearly understand your point
<huats> at it is really a good one...
<huats> I'll talk with seb once he is online, and I'll tell you after :)
<crevette> hello gents
<huats> thanks for your answers martin
<huats> hello crevette
<crevette> Happy new year
<crevette> I hop the better for everyone and for me also
<huats> :)
<huats> of course the better for you too ;)
<huats> crevette: are you attending the fosdem again ?
<crevette> hmmm
<crevette> no I think
<crevette> I will be difficult, and I need to keep some money
<crevette> :)
<huats> :)
<crevette> I'm trying to order some stickers for GNOME and tee-shirts
<crevette> to have some goodies to sell
<huats> great
<seb128> huats: I'm online for a bit, didn't see me join the chan? ;-)
<crevette> salut seb128
<seb128> lut crevette
<huats> seb128: nope :)
<huats> hello o/
<crevette> hey hey andreasn
<andreasn> hi crevette
<crevette> happy new year
 * pitti hugs seb128, bonjour and happy new year!
<andreasn> thanks, you too!
<crevette> seb128, I packaged some GNOME tarball, and create a bug for sponsoring if you're interested with
<seb128> happy new years
<seb128> crevette: I was on holidays for almost 3 weeks, I've some thousand of mails, packages, etc to catchup on now, will probably takes some days
<crevette> seb128, yeah yeah
<crevette> I sure packaging is not you first goals in the coming week
<seb128> new GNOME this week so I'll probably do some packaging and sponsoring
<crevette> my packaging sill be superseeded by new upstream release
<davmor2> seb128: Happy new year back at you :)
<Keybuk> The following people reported more than 250 bugs in 2008:
<Keybuk>    454    Pedro Villavicencio
<Keybuk>    402    Sebastien Bacher
<Keybuk> :o)
<slomo> seb128, mvo: does jaunty already use the new gstreamer codec installation stuff? :)
<mvo> slomo: not yet, but we plan to
<slomo> ok :)
<mvo> slomo: where is the upstream vcs?
<mvo> slomo: or should I use the packages in experimental?
<slomo> mvo: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-gstreamer/
<slomo> that's the same as in experimental though... oh, and the updated gnome-app-install is in pkg-gnome (and experimental) :)
<mvo> slomo: the python-apt in bzr has gtk widget stuff now too (so you can get rid of the synaptic dependency soon)
<mvo> slomo: what patch was needed for g-a-i? just disabling it?
<slomo> yes
 * mvo nods
<glatzor> hello slomo
<glatzor> slomo, I would like to help out on gnome-codec-install. Where do you host the repository?
<slomo> glatzor: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-gstreamer/experimental/gnome-codec-install/
<slomo> if you have an alioth account i can add you :)
<glatzor> slomo, The gstreamer support could be added easily to python-apt.
<slomo> what would you like to have in python-apt?
<glatzor> slomo, so you don't need to do all the regex work
<glatzor> apt.Package.providesGstreamerElement()
<mvo> slomo: could you please apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/100226/ ?
<glatzor> slomo, but I am not sure if element is the correct term
<slomo> yeah, that would be great :) also what should definitely be done is moving the packages searching into another thread ;)
<slomo> mvo: thanks
<glatzor> slomo, I did a small test at UDS and the search was quite fast. I would guess a second
<slomo> glatzor: it's even faster in another thread because now i'm polling the main loop every n packages ;)
<slomo> glatzor: and if you add support for this into python-apt you need one method for every new control field (i.e. 6 or 7) ;)
<glatzor> slomo, I would like to deal this with parameters
<glatzor> slomo, apt.Package.hasGstreamerPlugin(self, type, structure, version=None)
<glatzor> slomo, that is what I am currently doing in my local branch
<glatzor>         @type:      Can be of value encoder, decoder, element, urisink
<glatzor>                     or urisource
<glatzor>         @structure: Can be the caps in case of decoder or encoder or the
<glatzor>                     name of an element, sink or source
<slomo> or that, yes ;) but this will mean that python-apt will depend on python-gst0.10... that's no problem?
<seb128> Keybuk: hey we rock ;-)
<glatzor> slomo, we try to import gst and if it is not available the method will not work
<glatzor> slomo, so in the end it will be a suggestion in the debian terminology
<slomo> ok
<glatzor> slomo, mvo oh, I have to leave for my train to work! See you later
<Keybuk> seb128: you do indeed ;)
<mvo> slomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100231/ <- and this one please (plus svn add README)
<slomo> done :)
<mvo> slomo: is there a reason it does not use glade (or the new gtkui stuff)? to keep dependencies lean etc?
<slomo> mvo: IMHO the ui is simple enough to not use glade
<mvo> slomo: ok, thats fine, I was just curious
<seb128> hey pedro_, happy new year!
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<pedro_> seb128: happy new year to you too!
<pedro_> mvo: hello!, happy new year ;-)
<mvo> hey pedro_! happy new year
<seb128> brb
<slomo> seb128: please sync gtask from debian/unstable :)
 * Keybuk makes a song about Evolution
<Keybuk> o/~ 15 unread mails in the folder
<Keybuk> o/~ 15 unread mails in the folder
<Keybuk> o/~ you take one down, err there isn't one
<Keybuk> o/~ rm folders.db
 * pochu waves :)
<seb128> hey pochu, happy new year
<pochu> seb128: happy new year to you too!
<pochu> hope you enjoyed your holidays ;)
<seb128> pochu: very much thanks
<seb128> pochu: you?
<seb128> pochu: any news on libproxy since before the holidays btw?
<pochu> me too, had good times with my 1 year old nephew :)
<pochu> seb128: I feel it's ready to be uploaded, but there were some security concerns in debian-devel about libproxy I wanted to investigate
<pochu> seb128: but the packaging is done
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> do you have the files somewhere?
<seb128> I'll sponsor the upload this week
<pochu> seb128: they are in pkg-gnome
<seb128> ok good
<pochu> but if you want I can prepare a -0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> that would be nice, until it's accepted in debian better to not use -1
<pochu> yeah
<huats> seb128: regarding the gnome-keyring issue, I've just had a quick look at the svn, and the call to that undefined macro are all from the last commit... I thing that they are just the result of a mistake... (since the macro is defined nowhere). I am waiting for the answer of the upstream
<seb128> huats: ok good
<crevette> thanks seb128 for the uploads
<seb128> crevette: I didn't do sponsoring yet, that's probably a thanks to dholbach for those
<crevette> ah okay :)
<seb128> I'm still catching up on mails and bugs
<seb128> crevette: btw if you can open the bug before doing the update so you can close the bug in the changelog
<seb128> crevette: I just closed the gedit update bug
<crevette> ah thanks
<crevette> that's what said huats to me, next time I'll do that in this order
<crevette> so I'll put the bug number in the changelog
<huats> :)
<huats> seb128: waiting for the gnome-keyring / seahorse stuff, I'll have a look at the new anjuta...
<seb128> huats: ok
<seb128> huats: oh btw be careful with the gnome-keyring upgrade, I did package 2.25.3 before the holidays, they changed the session handling and that was breaking the guest account login on my config that's why I didn't upload
<seb128> huats: I didn't investigate and didn't want to upload before running in holidays either
<seb128> huats: could be fixed in the new version though
<huats> seb128: ok I'll have a close look at that...
<seb128> huats: just make sure you can still start your session and a guest one ;-)
<huats> ok :)
<huats> I'll do as soon as it is fixed :)
<pitti> seb128: let me know if you need my help with updating gdm-guest-session
<pitti> seb128: I mean, if it needs adaptions to new -keyring/-session, I'll do that
<seb128> pitti: is gdm-guest-session doing anything special? I didn't think to blame it but rather took that as a gnome-keyring bug
<pitti> seb128: not "special" in the keyring sense
<pitti> seb128: (/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-setup.sh)
<pitti> seb128: maybe it uses some new privilege, and trips over apparmor?
<pitti> dmesg check might be worth a look
<pitti> if it's not that, I don't know
<seb128> pitti: I'll try again and let you know if I figure something
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti goes back to fixing apport
<seb128> pitti: is there a writable user directory for the guest user?
<pitti> jaunty broke it
<pitti> seb128: it gets a temporary home, of course
<seb128> I guess there is nothing specific about the permissions there that could create an issue
<pitti> /tmp/guest-session.12345/ something like this
<seb128> anyway I'll try the new version and ping you back if required
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> vuntz: hey
<vuntz> seb128: hola
<seb128> vuntz: happy new year!
<seb128> vuntz: had good holidays?
<vuntz> seb128: bonne année aussi
<vuntz> and of course, good holidays ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: good
<seb128> vuntz: did you get any feedback on the libapplet change?
<vuntz> seb128: nope
<seb128> ok, I'm wondering if I should do the update or still wait a bit ;-)
<vuntz> I think it's looking fine from the GNOME side, especially with the new tarballs that will come this week
<seb128> going to roll new tarballs this week btw? or there was no change since the previous ones?
<vuntz> unsure about the outside world
<vuntz> I'll roll tarballs
<seb128> bah
<seb128> would have been nice to start the year quietly and not under new tarballs ;-)
<seb128> ok, will wait for those then before starting on the updates
<vuntz> heh, lazy you! :-)
<seb128> hey, I admit, I'm lazy ;-)
<seb128> do you really have changes or do you just roll new tarballs to keep packagers busy? ;-)
<huats> seb128: I think he want to busy distributors...
<seb128> yeah, me too
<huats> and happy new year vuntz btw :)
<vuntz> huats: hello
<vuntz> seb128: there's no change in gnome-panel, actually
<seb128> see ;-)
<seb128> huats, pochu: does any of you want to do a mir for libunique? it's required to build the new nautilus
<huats> seb128: pochu, I am ok to do it... but since I have never done one before it might take me a bit long
<seb128> huats: you never did one before? good idea to do one now then ;-)
<seb128> huats: it's pretty easy, just follow the wiki template
<huats> seb128:  yep :)=
<huats> (i am looking at it now)
<huats> seb128: so count on me
<huats> seb128: I'll start doing it tomorrow
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti: you will have time to do this mir review today or tomorrow or should I try to ping somebody else in the mir team? there is no real hurry but nautilus 2.25 depwait on it so would be nice to unblock that this week
<pitti> re
<pitti> seb128: whoever gets it first, but please ping me when it becomes urgent; next days should be ok
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks
<seb128> mvo: would it be possible to automatically detect the upgrades interrupted by the user and not send those as bug?
<mvo> seb128: intrrupted via ctrl-c ? should be doable
<seb128> mvo: and could you look at bug #306095? I think that's a known duplicate and you had a patch for that or something
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306095 in gnome-applets "package gnome-applets-data 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306095
<seb128> mvo: yes
<mvo> seb128: hm, that should be fixed alrady, strange.
<seb128> mvo: could you reassign it to the right component at least?
<seb128> I don't think that's a gnome-applet issue
<mvo> no
<mvo> and yes
<mvo> reassign> yes
<mvo> gnome-applet issue> no
<seb128> thanks!
<mvo> reassinged:  subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)^M
<seb128> mvo: that's NOTABUG then? ie, user did ctrl-c because that was taking a while?
<mvo> seb128: I suspect so, however it may be scrollkeeper hanging and the user was desperate
<mvo> :)
<seb128> mvo: you don't like to close bugs ;-)
<seb128> mvo: that's the sort of bugs I do close usually
<mvo> seb128: go ahead :)
<seb128> mvo: done
<didrocks> seb128: (hi), if you have anything that you really want to sort out to get my hands warmer, do not hesitate :)
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks: nothing urgent but there is enough GNOME updates to do to keep you busy if you want to do some ;-)
<didrocks> (btw, I just hope it's warmer in our home than in Paris currently :))
<didrocks> seb128: for sure, give it now ;)
<didrocks> or do you want i seek for them?
<seb128> didrocks: any preference? there is gnome-games gnome-control-center totem and some others
<seb128> they will probably roll tarballs later today and tomorrow too
<didrocks> ok, beginning with gnome-control-center, then totem :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-control-center/2.25/gnome-control-center-2.25.3.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/totem-pl-parser/2.25/totem-pl-parser-2.25.1.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/totem/2.25/totem-2.25.3.tar.gz
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks: mvo put g-c-c in bzr so bonus point if you use it
<didrocks> I will get them :)
<mvo> bzr++
<didrocks> I don't see it in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop
<mvo> bzr+ssh://mvo@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/gnome-control-center/ubuntu/
<didrocks> mvo: thanks
<mvo> didrocks: I'm happy to merge it from your branch and upload when its ready :)
<didrocks> mvo: ok, will give it a try and push in my bzr/code lp account, then, request a merge to yours, right? :)
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, request the merge via irc, then I do it right away
<didrocks> no pb, I think I will just take some time has I have to understand how it works (only debian/ directory, the source is not included, etc.). I previoulsy use bzr only for my personal work, not the bzr-builddeb plugin :)
<philsf> I want to confirm Bug #212098, but I'd like to be sure I'm not missing something here. Anyone here familiar with the samba/libpam-smbpass issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<philsf> guess I'm in the wrong timezone
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-06
<sainath_> i have a few doubts on libwnck
<sainath_> some functions are defined in private.h file. But this file is in source code .But when installed we can't find it in /usr/include/libwnck/
<sainath_> how can i use functions declared in private.h
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning pitti :)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<crevette> hey seb128
<seb128> lut crevette
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> crevette: I'm looking to your gedit update
<mvo> hey seb128!
<seb128> crevette: no need to send the upstream tarball on launchpad btw you can just give the GNOME url
<didrocks> hi seb128, mvo & crevette
<seb128> lut didrocks
<crevette> seb128, okay
<seb128> crevette: +GEDIT_PLUGINS_DATA_DIR="$datadir/gedit-2/plugins"
<seb128> crevette: that might be a different directory, did you try to build it locally?
<crevette> no
<crevette> I should create a pbuilder on my machine
<seb128> why not building it directly on your machine?
<seb128> crevette: the .ui are in the the share directory and not lib now
<crevette> I think my laptop is not very convenient for building, and even if I built it on my machine I didn't had found the issue.
<crevette> but I will setup a pbuilder
<crevette> seb128, when I build on  my laptop on can keep the build directory ?
<crevette> s/on/how/
<seb128> crevette: using pbuilder you mean?
<crevette> yep
<crevette> if you know it, else I'll find
<seb128> crevette: try to pbuilder login and build there
<seb128> rather than using pbuilder build
 * crevette would have to have a build machine :)
<seb128> crevette: just remove the *.ui line in gedit.install, they get installed in gedit-common anyway now and it builds correctly
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> morning huats o/
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> didrocks: btw did you do any of those updates yesterday?
<seb128> huats: new gcalctool and gnome-keyring waiting for you ;-)
<huats> seb128: gcacltool already build locally
<seb128> ok, I was guessing you would already known
<huats> I am about to test it (even if it is just a translation update)
<huats> :)
<seb128> you seem to notice new tarballs quickly nowadays ;-)
<huats> lol
<seb128> huats: and the libunique thing is still on your list? nautilus depwait on it ;-)
<huats> let's say that I am subscribe to the gnome-ftp list AND the gcalctool upstream send me an email just before any new release
<huats> seb128: I have started it a bit (the libunique stuff)
<huats> I will work on it today
<seb128> huats: there is no so much to do, just copy the template, most things are not revelant there since that's only a lib
<seb128> huats: that"s basically giving some clues about the softwares, how it's maintained upstream and in debian, etc
<huats> seb128: yep that is my opinion too
<seb128> the actual review will be done by the mir team, the paper work is just to make their job a bit easier and to have record of the review, etc
<huats> sure
<huats> to give them the pointer where to look :)
<didrocks> seb128: merging with mvo g-c-c (using bzr ;))
<seb128> didrocks: cool
<didrocks> seb128: there was one remaining thing and I think mvo catch up what was going wrong (thanks again)
<seb128> didrocks: did you find that easy?
<didrocks> seb128: will do totem this evening
<seb128> ok
<huats> seb128: btw I have found (not really search) for gcalctool in bzr, is it normal ?
<seb128> what?
<huats> I mean the gcalctool packaging is already done in bzr or not ?
<didrocks> seb128: (sorry, I was backlogging). yes, time-consuming at the beginning to find right documentation, but it's easy :)
<huats> (since it is one of the goal of jaunty I guessed)
<seb128> didrocks: we should do better on the documentation side then
<seb128> huats: not if you didn't put it there
<huats> ok
<seb128> huats: only mvo does that around and I don't think he touched gcalctool
<huats> I might give that a look a bit later :)
<huats> (I mean with mvo :))
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I used jamesw's documentation but some parts are deprecated
<seb128> what url? and what needs to be updated?
<didrocks> I seek for it again (I am at work right now) :)
<huats> thanks didrocks for updating the docummentation :)
<didrocks> http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual
<huats> didrocks: you call that a work ?
<huats> ;)
<didrocks> huats: it's not me who update packages at work :p
<seb128> 2009 is still a trolling year between didrocks and huats ;-)
<didrocks> :)
<huats> seb128: for sure :)
<didrocks> seb128: James is aware about that, some pages are blank one : http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/building.html and --dirstate-trees should not be used in http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/merge.html
<seb128> didrocks: ok, if he's aware about those that's good
<seb128> we should have an easy wiki page for the desktop team though
<didrocks> I think that's a good goal
<seb128> something describing the few commands to run to get things started
<seb128> and the few commands to use to work on something already in bzr
<didrocks> I will try to find some time within this week-end for that and update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<didrocks> s/within/during
<didrocks> seb128: so, if you have other packages requiring bzr it can help me to practice more before updating this :)
<seb128> didrocks: cool!
<seb128> didrocks: let me know when you want to no extra updates, or you can put totem in bzr if you want
<mvo> huats: if you want to play with bzr-builddeb and have questions I'm happy to help - what we finally get with all the debian imports and upstream imports will probably feel a little bit different than how we use bzr right now though
<huats> I am finishing a few stuffs (I think today and tomorrow)
<huats> and after that I'll be happy to do that :)
<didrocks> seb128: I will try to put totem in bzr so :)
<seb128> that will make mvo happy ;-)
 * didrocks likes to make mvo happy ;)
<seb128> and has a side effect that I can dump work on mvo claiming it's a bzr thing that I don't understand ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> haha
<didrocks> hehe :-)
 * mvo slaps seb128
<mvo> (just very slightly)
<seb128> ;-)
<crevette> if someone has time tonight to drive me for bzr, I'd be happy
<seb128> crevette: just ask on the chan when you have a question
<crevette> yeah, it is just there is not a lot of people after 10:00 pm, everybody is sleeping :)
<didrocks> I will note questions to see where some precision are needed for the wiki
<didrocks> and it will be so well described that seb128 will be abled to do it, saving mvo's time :)
<seb128> heh
<mvo> one thing worth noting in the wiki is that downloading the tarball manually and putting it in place is not needed if debain/watch is available
<mvo> bzr-builddeb will just DTRT and use the changelog and watch file to get it
<seb128> crevette: not really, there was less people during holidays but you should find people around now
<mvo> so in the simplest case (that never happens ;) its just adding new changelog, bzr-builddeb; upload
<didrocks> mvo: I will give a look at that, as I downloaded the tarball it yesterday
<didrocks> mvo: bzr-builddeb can call pbuilder ? I used "bzr bd --builder pdebuild"
<mvo> I think so, also I have not used it like this yet
<didrocks> I will give it a try
<mvo> cool, keep me updated!
<seb128> didrocks: you are using pbuilder every time? is that because you don't run jaunty yet?
<seb128> just curious
<mvo> seb128: the biggest obstacle with the g-c-c update is the xrandr patches, PITA really
<pitti> patching glade?
<seb128> mvo: that, and the appareance capplet and the proxy one too
<seb128> yeah for changing half of the glade files there
<mvo> pitti: in this case changes in the way they use xrandr
<seb128> oh, makes me think I need to ping tseliot about that
<mvo> seb128: last time I did the update that was not *too* bad, I started writing a small python script that can help with the patching (very prototypish currently)
<didrocks> seb128: I only run jaunty in a virtualbox for testing
<mvo> seb128: I think didrocks fixed most of it
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: I like the pbuilder hook to test updates, etc. :)
<mvo> (and I'm finishing up some small issues that came up during the test-build now)
<seb128> crevette: btw did you read my gedit comment before?
<didrocks> seb128: tseliot told me yesterday that this change must be kept
<seb128> didrocks: this change must be pushed upstream rather
<didrocks> seb128: and upstream delibaretly put some comments to allow the contrary :)
<didrocks> deliberatly*
<seb128> what?
<seb128> upstream doesn't want the change?
<didrocks> seb128: upstream makes possible to create a framebuffer size greater than the card can handle
<seb128> why?
<didrocks> tseliot patch prevent from that
<didrocks> I don't know why, let me show you
<didrocks> (one sec)
<seb128> didrocks: I know what the patch do
<seb128> didrocks: I'm just wondering if there is a discussion to get the ubuntu changes upstream now
<didrocks> seb128: no, no discussion, just added commentaries in the code that say "we allow..."
<seb128> ah ok, sucks
<didrocks> for sure :/
<mvo> didrocks: builds and works for me now
<didrocks> mvo: thanks for polishing it \o/
<mvo> thanks for doing it :)
<seb128> yeah!
<crevette> seb128, which one ?
<mvo> didrocks: I upload once you had a chance to test it
<didrocks> mvo: I will keep you in touch, probably this evening
 * mvo nods
<seb128_> grrrr
<seb128_> I hate when the system freeze and you can't do anything out of pressing the power button and restart
<mvo> ?
<mvo> intrepid?
<didrocks> seb128: I think we all hate this :)
<seb128> no, jaunty
<seb128> I just dist-upgraded my laptop totally yesterday evening
<seb128> let's see if that was a coincidence
<crevette> I had several frezzes with jaunty too
<mvo> work ok on my amd64 so far
<seb128> mvo: your freezes at uds, you were running intrepid on your laptop still right?
<mvo> yes
<didrocks> I freezed a lot in intrepid, but it was because one fan was dirty and didn't rotate anymore...
<didrocks> (and yeah, I was first blaming intrepid wifi handling ;))
<pitti> seb128: hm, what's the MIR you were waiting for? I didn't get mail about it, nor see it on the list; is ubuntu-mir sub'ed?
<seb128> pitti: huats is working on it, I did do the upload before having the paper work done
<seb128> huats: how is that going btw? ;-)
<huats> pitti: it will be done this afternoon
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> I just thought I was missing something
 * pitti hugs huats, thanks
<pitti> what package is it?
<seb128> pitti: the package is libunique if you want to look at the code already
<huats> yeah pitti another mail you are waiting from me, that has not been sent yet :)
<seb128> huats: try to do the mir before the sru
<pitti> Size: 21896
<huats> seb128: too late :(
<pitti> huats: that seems pretty trivial; just file a MIR bug with the most important stuff, if it's a trivial library
<huats> seb128: the SRU has just been done
<pitti> and don't waste time on a complete wiki page
<huats> pitti: yep
<huats> pitti: ok
<seb128> huats: if you did the sru that's fine, but better to not block jaunty to get a sru done before ;-)
<huats> seb128: sure
<huats> pitti: I have started the wiki page already
<huats> so it won't be long...
<cjwatson> Does anyone mind if I upload gdm shortly? I'm keeping its init script in sync with some usplash fixes I'm making to take account of recent changes in sysv-rc
<pitti> fine for me; seb128 ^ ?
<cjwatson> I've fixed usplash leaving tty1 in a broken state on startup
<cjwatson> which was annoying me since X has been flaky of late
<seb128> cjwatson: there is nobody working on gdm currently so feel free to upload your change
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<pitti> seb128: I like to file an upstream bug against the GTK print dialog; which component is that?
<seb128> pitti: gtk+ gtkprint
<pitti> ah, merci
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gtk+ printing rather
<slomo> mvo: committed your latest patch, thanks again :)
<mvo> slomo: thanks!
<vuntz> fwiw, http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/g/gnome-desktop/1:2.25.3-0ubuntu1/100_load_desired_settings.patch has a crasher
<vuntz> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=565785
<ubottu> Gnome bug 565785 in libgnome-desktop "xrandr plugin of g-s-d crashes on startup" [Critical,Resolved: notgnome]
<slomo> seb128: could you sync gnonlin, gtask, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gst-plugins-ugly0.10, gst-plugins-bad0.10 from debian/experimental ? :)
<seb128> slomo: ok
<slomo> thanks :)
 * mvo hugs slomo
<mvo> hrm, too late
<didrocks> bzr-buildpackage is a shell script that call bzr builddeb, so I can use my pbuilder script :)
<asac> hi!
 * ArneGoetje yawns
<calc> hi
<rickspencer3> hi desktoppers
<pitti> hey
<ArneGoetje> hi
<Riddell> hi
<pitti> happy new year everyone! I hope everyone's holidays were as nice as mine
<pitti> seb128: here?
<seb128> hello
<calc> looks like we are missing bryce?
<pitti> I /msg'ed him
<pitti> can some USian give him a ring?
<seb128> could somebody copy me the list of syncs slomo asked for on the chan before?
<rickspencer3> this is my first time chairing the desktop team meeting, so please be patient :)
<calc> i can give him a call
<seb128> I didn't note those and closed IRC since
<pitti> seb128: I'll /msg you
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128: could you sync gnonlin, gtask, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gst-plugins-ugly0.10, gst-plugins-bad0.10 from debian/experimental
<seb128> rickspencer3: thanks
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-01-06
<rickspencer3> is anyone from the Dx team here?
<Tm_T> hi sir Riddell and kids
<pitti> tedg?
<tedg> rickspencer3: Hello
<asac> my "plan for next two weeks" was removed ;)
<calc> no one answered at his house
<tedg> Getting more coffee so that I could be patient :)
<rickspencer3> asac: I'll add it back in
<rickspencer3> copy and past error I am sure
<asac> not sure ... do we want them in or not?
<asac> ah ok
<rickspencer3> I did it at 6:00am my time, so probably was a little groggy :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: enumeration in calc's wiki section is broken; perhaps you forgot the space in front of the '*'?
<rickspencer3> pitti: prolly - I'll fix it up after the meeting
 * Tm_T huggggles seele 
<pitti> anyway, let's get started, until ArneGoetje falls asleep :)
<calc> oops, sorry about forgetting to format my email that way :\
<seele> Tm_T: hihi
<pitti> let's defer specs until bryce arrives and start with DX integration?
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting starting
<bryce> morning
 * pitti hugs bryce, happy new year
<calc> bryce: good morning, just left a message on your phone :)
<rickspencer3> first, dbarth is joining for desktop integration
<davidbarth> thats davidbarth, the full version of it on freenode;) hi all
<asac> hi
<rickspencer3> lol
<ArneGoetje> hi
<rickspencer3> there is a list on the internal wiki of components that the Dx team is going to touch - has anyone gotten a chance to look at it?
<Tm_T> davidbarth: we don't like having trial versions anyway
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I've looked at it, some of the KDE bits seem wrong
<davidbarth> Tm_T: :-D
<Riddell> kwin has nothing to do with brightness
<asac> does this need to stay internal now that actual work is supposed to start?
<rickspencer3> asac: I don't know, probably should be public
<rickspencer3> thoughts ... should it be moved to wiki.ubuntu?
<davidbarth> i'm fine with that being moved to the normal wiki.ubuntu.com namespace
<rickspencer3> okay, I'll do that today
<davidbarth> but before that i'd like to modify some planned supprot for applications
<davidbarth> ie, i don't want to give false expectations about what we can do for 9.04
<rickspencer3> Can you tell us what we should plan for in 9.04?
<asac> what page is it? (i think i looked at something but that was before holiday and so on ...)
<davidbarth> for example, for the messaging indicator, we only plan to focus on the default ubuntu apps, ie evolution + pidgin, but not the other ones
<pitti> makes sense, given our heavily limited time in jaunty
<pitti> and unlike the notifications, it's not a "all or nothing" thing
<davidbarth> that is, we welcome contributions to add patches for other apps, but ted will not be able to patch them all by himself
<davidbarth> tedg: or do you? ;)
<asac> when will we see the "backend" side land in jaunty? and when are the patches for apps supposed to be ready. is there any timeline yet?
<tedg> Heh, any application anywhere.  I'll patch it. ;)  I'm only comfortable committing to those two, but I'd like to do more if we can fit them in the schedule.
<davidbarth> for libnotify tedg should be able to have the library side + a client-side testing app by the end of January
<tedg> libindicate?
<pitti> library side for notify? it thought we would use the existing one?
<pitti> or do you mean "d-bus backend"?
<rickspencer3> can we separate the indicator versus notification discussion for a moment?
<davidbarth> yes
<rickspencer3> Looks like we started with indicators, and I think Dx is saying that they can only do evolution and pidgin in the new indicator, is that correct?
<davidbarth> so if we're talking about the indicator (messaging indicator), then the planned support is limited to evolution and pidgin so far
<rickspencer3> heh
<davidbarth> again, something we can commit to, with only internal resources
<rickspencer3> that implies that the new indicator itself will be delivered as well
<rickspencer3> when is the new indicator scheduled to land?
<davidbarth> we'll be happy to prove ourselves wrong by having more for 9.04
<asac> will you provide a tutorial or intro on how to migrate apps? would probably help to get external contributions
<tedg> asac: Yes, we'll have some documentation.  Probably not terribly complete for feature freeze, but in progress.
<seele> what does ubuntu use for IRC?  is there no message queue/indicator for it?
<davidbarth> asac: tedg may comment better, but the code for the test app will provide some good copy/paste resource
<tedg> I'm not counting on a bunch of apps for jaunty simply because we're so late.
<rickspencer3> seele: pidgin is the default irc app
<davidbarth> + the doc ted can provide additionaly
<bryce> tedg: for contributions, it'd really be preferable to have it up well before ff
<pitti> seele: default program is pidgin
<asac> tedg: nod
<pitti> seele: but of course there are dozens of clients
<seele> rickspencer3: pitti: ah, thanks
<tedg> I'd be willing to bet that most of the people who just sent messages aren't running Pidgin though :)
<rickspencer3> so sounds like: indicator to land in late January, Pidgin and evolution to work with new indicator, documentation for anyone who wants to integrate new apps late in Januty cycle
<davidbarth> now jonathan not being in my team i can't comment, but I'd love to have konversation support, even if kmail is more of priority, feature-wise
<Tm_T> davidbarth: Konversation? I don't think Kubuntu will use that in 9.04
<Tm_T> davidbarth: IIRC we are moving to Quassel
<rickspencer3> can we move on to discussing KDE, because Riddell is on the hook for those apps
<davidbarth> Tm_T: Quassel, oh good to know
<seele> davidbarth: we are looking at a different irc client for Jaunty.  kde4libs only and konversation hasnt been ported yet
<pitti> tedg: the more contributed patches you'll receive :)
<seele> Tm_T: the decision on quassel hasnt been made until after they follow through on the UI changes we requested
<rickspencer3> Riddell: what is your understand of integrating the indicator into Kubuntu?
<davidbarth> seele: too bad, i love my konversation; anyway is Quassel a definitive choice for 9.04?
<Tm_T> seele: I see, anyway, no Konversation atm
<tedg> davidbarth: I doubt we'll get much buy in from the KDE apps until we can make a KDE panel version of the indicator.  How's hiring the KDE guy going? ;)
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I understand someone will get hired one day and modify the knotify and plasmoid indicator stuff to work with it
<apachelogger> davidbarth: not yet, there are still some quirks upstream needs to resolve to make it fit our needs
<davidbarth> tedg: mostly done, but then we have to cope with his notification period, which means no real help before the feature freeze :-(
<seele> davidbarth: not yet but it looks likely.  they are including kde4 integration and some workflow changes in the next version which will greatly improve it (i hope)
<tedg> davidbarth: \o/
<rickspencer3> so are we saying that the new indicator is not in Kubuntu Jaunty?
<tedg> rickspencer3: correct.
<rickspencer3> can we move on to the notifications?
<davidbarth> err, wait, sure?
<davidbarth> taking the list of kde apps
<davidbarth> listed on the wiki page: kmail, kopete, konversation, amarok,
<seele> akregator
<davidbarth> so konversation is out,
<Riddell> it really needs a design person to look at how the current spec should integrate sanely with KDE too
<davidbarth> Riddell: right
<Riddell> konversation out until it's ported to KDE 4 at least
<davidbarth> kmail?
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: are you going to create the indicator for KDE during Jaunty?
<Riddell> kmail sure
<davidbarth> the lib is going to be there
<davidbarth> as long as kde apps can make a dbus call
<davidbarth> they will work on a gnome desktop
<davidbarth> then
<davidbarth> there is the question of having a similar indicator for the kde shell
<pitti> plesae let's not get too technical here, details shold be discussed off-meeting
<davidbarth> at least i think we can rather safely target supporting kde apps running on a gnome desktop
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: I'm not so sure
<rickspencer3> I feel that we need to discuss Kubuntu integration seperately
<davidbarth> well, kmail at least, as Jonathan says
<seele> rickspencer3: i think he means kde application in Ubuntu/GNOME
<rickspencer3> ah
<davidbarth> if we have kmail by the feature freeze, i feel we will still have some time to add support for another app
<Riddell> amarok would be nice, there's plenty of amarok users on gnome
<davidbarth> ie, if the client side code works properly into kmail
<davidbarth> it should be relatively safe to add that into the choosen IRC client (Quassel)
<davidbarth> can we say that by the 19th we try to get the indicator supported in kmail, and if not possible, then we'll have to drop support for kubuntu for the indicator alltogether
<davidbarth> but i would really like us to consider both desktop at the same time
<Riddell> who would code that?
<davidbarth> we're talking about a few tens of lines of code
<davidbarth> Riddell: you?
 * davidbarth is trying
<Riddell> erk, I have enough to do
<davidbarth> me?
<davidbarth> ok, me then
<seele> would this replace the systray plasmoid? or be in addition to it?
<davidbarth> seele: dunno, but we were just talking about the client-side part
<asac> can we move on ... libnotify status report?
<rickspencer3> asac: agreed
<davidbarth> seele: any suggestion welcomed on the best way to integrate that into the KDE 4 desktop
<davidbarth> seele: can we see that in a separate thread?
<davidbarth> right
<rickspencer3> I feel that we need to dig into the Kubuntu and KDE apps running on GNOME issue in a separate meeting
<seele> davidbarth: after the meeting perhaps
<rickspencer3> so - notifications
<rickspencer3> this seems to be at the heart of the enhanced experience for Jaunty
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: you say we can expect to try out the new libnotify end of January?
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: yes, this is the current schedule we have
<davidbarth> rather, it's the notification daemon
<rickspencer3> right
<davidbarth> existing apps should work OOB, except for the infamous action buttons
<asac> whats the schedule for the app patches? also end of january?
<davidbarth> so, in terms of integration work, we have 2 main points
<davidbarth> asac: can be earlier, as should be the case with mozilla in particular
<pitti> I thought the fallback plan for jaunty was to produce the 'old' notifications for actions, so that we don't have to fix the world in order to deliver this?
<asac> i am more concerned about NM ;)
<davidbarth> 1. apps that need to add libnotify support: that's Firefox & the other Mozilla platform apps
<asac> still we wanted to show how to do it right  i think and prepatch apps in ubuntu/main to be compliant with the new vision
<davidbarth> 2. apps that used actions in the notifications and that should use something else(*)
<asac> (re pitti that was)
<davidbarth> (*) something else being a dialog box, or any other UI element that the design team recommends
<pitti> just drop actions and timeouts
<pitti> davidbarth: right, or that; having an ugly, but working fallback is great to have for jaunty
<davidbarth> pitti, the fallback should apply for third party apps mostly, even if it does not make much of a difference from our side...
<pitti> ok, seems we have the plan now
<davidbarth> so first, mozilla
<rickspencer3> what specifically is the fallback plan?
<davidbarth> here i think we can start using the fine process for requesting a major change
<pitti> rickspencer3: produce a dialog box for notifications with actions, AFAIK
<davidbarth> knowing that it is a mozilla developers himself that has made the initial work of introducing support for libnotify
<asac> davidbarth: yes :)
<rickspencer3> who should take the action of initiating the major change process with Mozilla?
<asac> i am doing that
<davidbarth> asac: cool
<rickspencer3> asac: you are so awesome
<rickspencer3> made of awesome
<asac> davidbarth: do you have a bugzilla mail address?
<asac> i think it would be good to include you in the patch tracking bug too
<davidbarth> my launchpad address should do, right?
<asac> davidbarth: you need to create an account
<asac> bugzilla.mozilla.org
<seb128> pitti: hum, we agreed during uds to have actions displayed in the old bubble style in jaunty
<asac> davidbarth: just send me the address after the meeting would work
<davidbarth> ah, will do that shortly
<rickspencer3> let's follow up on the fallback plan after the meeting
<rickspencer3> we'll be debating all day
<rickspencer3> sounds ok?
<pitti> seb128: well, old bubbles, dialogs, whatever
<asac> ok also lets please get a date for when the patches for 2. (from above) get delivered
<asac> for apps like NM
<asac> (after meeting)
<davidbarth> ok
<seb128> pitti: no, dialog was discussed and decided against
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: there is a pretty good list of apps that need to be modified in one of your two ways - which are priorities, etc... all of them?
<seb128> pitti: that's the most annoying thing you can do, open dialog randomly
<pitti> agreed
<asac> as long as fallback works in a non-annoying fashion, i am happy :)
<davidbarth> can we see that after the meeting, and taking specific applications into consideration
<rickspencer3> yes
<asac> yes
<davidbarth> it's really tricky, and general assumptions can be made in either case
<rickspencer3> let's close down the Dx integration discussion for now and move on to specs
<davidbarth> ok
<rickspencer3> we need to generate clarity on plans for specific apps outside this meeting, before the next one, I think
<davidbarth> agreed
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: can you and I follow up on that later?
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: sure, maybe during the next call if time permits
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> let's talk specs
<pitti> yay
<rickspencer3> pitti: can you drive this part?
<asac> ACTION: DX team to clarify plans and timeline on app support for jaunty notifications
<pitti> yep
<asac> :)
<pitti> so, first I'd like to ask you to draft your specs ASAP
<rickspencer3> pitti: end of week deadline make sense?
<asac> ACTION: asac to initiate major change process for libnotify and get patch on track for upstream inclusion
<pitti> due to UDS being so late, and back-to-back with holidays, we are way into the cycle already
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, I think so
<pitti> I reviewed all the pending ones, kudos to bryce for having his' approved, and to arne for already going through a review cycle with me
<asac> i cannot come up with implementation details for the network-manager policy spec. that definitly needs extension upstream discussion
<pitti> right, that touches the next point
<asac> but i will write down the arguments made and initiate that discussion
<pitti> I'd like to go over the specs and discuss what's realistic for jaunty
<ArneGoetje> GUI mockups from mpt might take a while, though...
<asac> NM policy is quite unrealistic ... but i will try to do my best to at least get that going of course ;)
<pitti> bryce: x-testing-infrastructure is already beta-avail, that should be good for jaunty?
<bryce> pitti, thanks; most are already in the midst of implementation :-)
<bryce> pitti: yep, is nearly done
<pitti> ArneGoetje:    font-selector ?
<pitti> do you think it's realistic for Jaunty, and we should put it on the goal list?
<pitti> btw, goal list: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty
<ArneGoetje> probably not, given that feature freeze is next month already and that this will be pushed to upstream Gnome/KDE
<pitti> okay, so I'll not mark it
<ArneGoetje> yes
<pitti> seb128: gdm-upgrade
<pitti> that's fairly critical, can we package this to universe soon?
<pitti> I marked it as jaunty goal
<seb128> ok
<pitti> if you don't have enough time, please bring it up early, so that we can find help
<seb128> that shouldn't be too hard
<pitti> ArneGoetje: jaunty-language-selector-improvements ?
<seb128> pitti: ok will do if required but that should no issue
<pitti> bryce: (I skipped your other two specs, they are already "deployment", and marked for jaunty)
<ArneGoetje> I'll try to get al teast some of the items done
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<bryce> pitti: right, they're both pretty much done, just waiting on bug reports :-)
<pitti> ArneGoetje: if you think that we shold only do some parts in jaunty, please split the spec into two, then we'll track  just one for jaunty
<bryce> pitti: regarding xorg-options-editor, Alberto sent me an initial implementation over the holidays; I've not yet reviewed/uploaded it, but plan to do so this week.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: so I'll keep it on the jaunty list, and we'll see how far we get?
<ArneGoetje> personally, I have the GUI rework on my list for the existing features. For the rest I need to see how much time I have left.
<ArneGoetje> yes, I will split it and then we see how far we can go.
<pitti> gpm-and-device-kit-power: that's mine, and ok for jaunty AFAICS; DK and DK-power are in, now waiting for tedg to package the new gpm
<pitti> ArneGoetje: right, making the GUI friendlier sounded like a feasible task, and will help a lot on its own, even without new features
<pitti> ArneGoetje: splitting by UI cleanup and new features sounds sensible
<ArneGoetje> agreed.
<pitti>    apport-retracer-maintenance: mine as well, and I deem it very important, since it is a "reward multiplier" kind of thing
<tedg> pitti: That was one of the reasons I was trying to get core-dev to join the GPM team so I could make that PPA :)
<pitti>    jaunty-gnome-help-langpacks: no assignee so far, and unclear how to solve it with Rosetta/Launchpad, so I don't mark it for now
<pitti> asac: jaunty-nm-connection-policies
<pitti> so you said that's not really jaunty-able?
<asac> 18:14 < asac> i cannot come up with implementation details for the network-manager policy spec. that  definitly needs extension upstream discussion
<asac> 18:15 < asac> but i will write down the arguments made and initiate that discussion
<asac> 18:16 < asac> NM policy is quite unrealistic ... but i will try to do my best to at least get that going of  course ;)
<asac> so yes ;)
<bryce> ArneGoetje: I'd like to hear more from you regarding xkeyboard-config disposition; perhaps we can agenda it for next meeting?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ibus-improvement
<ArneGoetje> bryce: sure, lets discuss this some day during this week.
<bryce> ok
<bryce> ArneGoetje: ping me when you have some time to chat on it
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ibus is already in universe and will stay there for jaunty. should be tested first.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: so it's mainly an issue with collecting feedback, and there's no initial development/packaging work to be done?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: so you think we can already definitively say that it isn't something we'd enable in jaunty?
<rickspencer3> I have to join a call
<pitti> ArneGoetje: (we could alternatively switch to it right now, and switch back before FF if it is too buggy
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'll continue to drive; you'll get the log? or I can send it to you
<ArneGoetje> pitti: the items which need to be done will be done by upstream (with help by me if I have time for it). Packaging is done for the backend, but not the modules yet.
<pitti> ah, ok
<rickspencer3> I'll keep watching
<ArneGoetje> pitti: we definetely need some testing first. Making it default now and see how many bugs come in, would be one way, yes.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: so maybe the assignee of this spec should be changed then?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ok, let's first get it drafted; we'll continue to discuss it in the status box or via email/IRC
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ok.
<pitti> okay, that's it; I walked through the list of specs I'm approver for
<pitti> did I miss anything?
 * tseliot waves
<pitti> I know that I handed off approvals to some other guys
<pitti> tseliot: hey
<Riddell> pitti: my specs don't seem to have an approver, what to do?
<pitti> Riddell: my gut feeling is that you can/should approve them, unless you are drafing them yourself, then I'm happy to review them
<pitti> Riddell: does that work for you?
<pitti> (four-eyes principle)
<pitti> but in general I think you can decide much better what's good and bad for Kubuntu
<Riddell> pitti: ok
<pitti> Riddell: can we walk through them quickly?
<Riddell> can do, all listed at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<pitti> kubuntu-jaunty-gap-analysis
<Riddell> pitti: is this a question? :)
<pitti> or asked the other way around
<pitti> Riddell: I guess you want all the ones you proposed for jaunty one minute ago approved?
<Riddell> yes
<pitti> done
<Riddell> that was easy
<pitti> Riddell: what about kubuntu-jaunty-documentation?
<bryce> tseliot: would you like to give a brief summary of the status on your spec?  (I mentioned it already above, but feel free to add further words.)
<Riddell> pitti: not written by me
<tseliot> bryce: sure
<Riddell> but should be approved by someone (me?) if it's in a sane state
<tseliot> bryce: let's begin with Xorg Options Editor:
<tseliot> status: almost complete (apart from some details in the packaging). It needs some testing and maybe some usability improvements.
<pitti> Riddell: right, please set yourself as approver then
<tseliot> screenshots: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/xkit/xoe2.png and http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/xkit/xoe1.png
<pitti> Riddell: and kubuntu-jaunty-setup?
<Riddell> pitti: don't think I can set myself as approver
<tseliot> bryce: I think it should be ready in time for Jaunty's release
<pitti> Riddell: ok, let's figure this out after the meeting
<Riddell> kubuntu-jaunty-setup targeted to jaunty
<pitti> tseliot: ok, so want me to put it on the jaunty goal list?
<bryce> pitti: already is
<pitti> tseliot: what's the blueprint name for this?
<tseliot> spec: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg-options-editor
<pitti> ah, ok
<tseliot> there's another spec about Ctrl+Alt+Backspace:
<pitti> bryce: it's in 'review', you are going to review/approve it, or do you want me to?
<tseliot> (or getting back Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<bryce> tseliot: ok thanks, I will do some testing and try making usability suggestions this coming week
<bryce> pitti: sure I can do that
<pitti> tseliot: that sounds like a contradiction to    xorg-ctrl-alt-backspace
<tseliot> bryce: ok, thanks
<tseliot> pitti: I was going to introduce the next spec
<pitti> tseliot: heh, go ahead :)
<tseliot> here's how we'll deal with the change in X.org in
<tseliot> * in X/Ubuntu: either Xorg Options Editor or a simple "sudo dontzap --disable" (in the "dontzap" package) can be used
<tseliot> while
<tseliot> * in Kubuntu: a patch for system-settings (kdebase-workspace) (in C++ and QT4) which relies on the "dontzap" package which in turn depends on python-xkit (already installed by default in *buntu)
<tseliot> status: complete. I will provide a patch soon. This is definitely ready for Jaunty.
<tseliot> screenshot: http://www.albertomilone.com/ubuntu/kde/new_option.png
<tseliot> NOTE: the screenshot is not updated and capitalisation is correct in the final release (as suggested by seele)
<tseliot> As regards the other specs (wacom UI, display configuration UI, bulletproof-x UI), I don't think they can be ready in time for Jaunty's release.
<tseliot> Riddell: I'll send you a patch for the KDE part soon
<pitti> tseliot: is there a blueprint for the new zap option?
<Riddell> tseliot: thanks
<tseliot> pitti: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg-ctrl-alt-backspace
<pitti> (it shouldn't be in the resolution tab)
<pitti> tseliot: ah, silly me, of course
<tseliot> pitti, Riddell: creating a whole new kcm module would mean more code and more waste of space
<tseliot> ok
<pitti> tseliot: thanks a lot for the headsup
<tseliot> ;)
<pitti> everyone happy with https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty now?
<bryce> pitti: yep
<pitti> (modulo kubuntu-jaunty-setup, will discuss with Riddell later)
<seb128> pitti: looks good
<ArneGoetje> pitti: yep
 * tseliot nods
<seb128> not too many specs so we can fix bugs too ;-)
<pitti> asac: ok, seems you are off the hook for Jaunty wrt. specs. happy bug fixing! :-)
<pitti> calc: I guess you'll implicitly have the "tame OO.o 3.0" spec :)
<pitti> ok, one last thing
<calc> yea jaunty-openoffice
<pitti> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ogasawara/pet-buglist.html could use some more flesh
<pitti> let's create some competition
<seb128> yeah, I'll add some, there is just lot of things to do after holidays ;-)
<pitti> so please tag some of your favourite long-standing bugs which you like to work on as "pet-bug"
<pitti> meeting time -- hm, we need Rick for that as well
<pitti> rickspencer3: do you think your previous call will end up early enough to have the meeting back at 1600 UTC?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: if ^ not, do you think we can have the next meeting at 1630 again, in order to discuss meeting time again? (perhaps move to another day)
<seb128> and try to not go over an hour? ;-)
<pitti> yeah, sorry, took long today
<ArneGoetje> pitti: fine for me... I will probably arrange my working time according to it.
<pitti> ok, AOB?
<bryce> I like it at 8:30, gives me time for a shower :-)
<seb128> thanks pitti
<pitti> ok, thanks everyone
<bryce> thanks
<calc> thanks
<pitti> adjourned
<asac> pitti: thanks. sorry, bailed during the last minutes because of lengthy meeting.
<tseliot> thanks
<ArneGoetje> thanks. (01:50 here... heading to bed)
<pitti> ACTION: everyone to add some pet-bugs by next meeting
<pitti> ArneGoetje: thanks for staying up so long; sleep well!
<asac> g'night ArneGoetje
<ArneGoetje> pitti: :)
<ArneGoetje> night night...
<seb128> ok, I've to run but I'll be back after dinner
<seb128> bbl
<crevette> hello
<pitti> Riddell: so I went through the jaunty specs and set drafter to you for the ones you drafted (and approver to me)
<pitti> Riddell: so can you please have a look at kubuntu-jaunty-documentation and propose it for jaunty if you think it's feasible?
<Riddell> pitti: proposed
<pitti> Riddell: kubuntu-jaunty-package-manager has no people at all
<Riddell> pitti: mm, I want to check if tonio wants to lead that but he doesn't have internet for another week
<Riddell> I can just set it to me for now
<pitti> Riddell: at least it shoudl have a drafter
<pitti> ah, seems you wrote it?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> set me as assignee and drafter, you as approver
<pitti> kubuntu-jaunty-setup's summary seems ... vague
<pitti> tseliot: you proposed screen-configuration-ui for jaunty; do you think it's realistic, or shall I take it off the list?
<Riddell> configuration settings
<pitti> Riddell: same thing then? you drafter/assignee, me approver just for peer review?
<Riddell> pitti: yep, done
<pitti> ... and accepted for jaunty
<pitti> so https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty should be good now
<pitti> I'll go through the pending approvals now
<pitti> rickspencer3: for the record, and the team meeting report: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty has all desktop specs for jaunty now, which we agreed on
<tseliot> pitti: no, I don't think it will be ready in time for Jaunty
<pitti> tseliot: ok, declined
<tseliot> ok
<pitti> tseliot: I declined wacom as well then
<tseliot> pitti: well donw
<tseliot> done
<pitti> ok, I processed all the desktop-ish proposed goals as well now
<pitti> tseliot: "well done" clicking a button? :-)
<tseliot> pitti: yep :-P
<rickspencer3> pitti: Thanks. Still on this call. Will review in 30 minutes or so
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm off to dinner, talk to you then
<calc> it looks like Sun is happy to work with me on the language split :)
<calc> they are nailing down who i would need to work with atm
<pitti> calc: language split?
<calc> pitti: for the OOo source split build to work effectively the language support files need to be split out of basically everything into their own directory (so can be split into another source)
<calc> pitti: i worked a bit on trying to make it separately buildable for intrepid but it was unworkable without upstream support and so i talked to Sun directly about it and they seem to be happy to have me help them do the work in their tree directly :)
<calc> pitti: so after the sprint i will be in hamburg for a week working with them on the split
<calc> pitti: or at least it seems to be so far, still have to hear back final word from them, hopefully tomorrow
<pitti> calc: ah, awesome
<pitti> that will indeed help a lot
<calc> novell has been doing a lot of work on the split build but the language part was essentially impossible to do except in sun's tree directly so they did some really ugly stuff to make it work for suse
<calc> so this should help a lot, yes
<calc> i think the sun/novell relationship was too strained to try to do what i am going to be doing themselves (novell)
<rickspencer3> pitti: I'm back
<rickspencer3> I'll pull out all the action items, etc... and we can talk tomorrow
<pitti> rickspencer3: do you have the backlog, for creating the report?
<rickspencer3> yeah, I just saved off all the text, if that's what you mean
<calc> rickspencer3: as i mentioned to pitti above, i should know by tomorrow about going to hamburg, it looks good so far, asked about hotels today, need to book flight, etc still
<rickspencer3> calc: sounds great
<rickspencer3> unfortunately, I don't know what I should be doing to support you on that
<rickspencer3> do you need me to just ok something?
<rickspencer3> calc: also, is there a blueprint for the language split?
<calc> rickspencer3: yea when i contact about hotel stay someone may contact you to verify i guess
<calc> rickspencer3: i don't think there is a separate blueprint for it, but i can make one, it would be implemented in jaunty+1 i assume, will have to work out the details with sun as to when it would actually land
<calc> rickspencer3: 3.1 (jaunty+1) is pretty close to done now but they might be able to get it moved for it, not really sure
<calc> or else i could potentially move stuff around once i get it working as a backport for jaunty+1 in any case
<rickspencer3> calc: I *think* a blueprint would be appropriate, but I trust you guys to educate me about what is the right way to capture the intent. In any case, I feel the split is a substantial and also seperable unit of work, so it would be good to document the intent
<calc> backport upstream code to actual jaunty+1 (as opposed to an 'ubuntu backport')
<calc> ok will do
<rickspencer3> I need to take a break (been in meetings for the last four hours!
<rickspencer3> brb
<calc> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-07
<bryce_> pitti: you around?  I've a few questions for you on bug 269509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269509 in compiz "white screen on second session with compiz: pretends to have a second DRI capable head where it doesn't" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269509
<bryce_> pitti: guess you're out; I'll ask on the bug
<pitti> bryce_: right, I'll answer on the bug
<didrocks> morning o/
<didrocks> hi mvo :)
<mvo> hey didrocks!
<didrocks> mvo: I have two gifts for you:
<didrocks> lp:~didrocks/+junk/totem
<didrocks> lp:~didrocks/+junk/totem-pl-parser
<didrocks> hope you will like them :)
<Tm_T> what are those?
<didrocks> Tm_T: totem's gnome update, put in bzr
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> what hew hotness I should look at?
<mvo> thanks didrocks - geting them now
<didrocks> mvo: I made some dependency changes, nothing really risky but I think this is correct
<didrocks> Tm_T: for totem, you can look at the changelog, everything is in it. For other package, ask mvo & seb128 :)
<mvo> didrocks: totem build fine, I'm checking the debdiff now (sorry that it took so long, got distracted)
<slomo> mvo: when are you going to upload the python-apt with gtk stuff? :)
<mvo> slomo: its in experimental already and in jaunty too - its not a ideal time for it in sid I think :/
<mvo> slomo: we still need some little backend script that can be run as like synaptic - so that we don't have to run the main gui as root. but thats trivial
<slomo> ok :) but experimental is fine, i'll wait until that backend script exists ;)
<mvo> slomo: I try to work on gnome-codec-install a bit every day, its a nice and fun project :)
<slomo> thanks :)
<mvo> and I seem to have figured bzr-svn enough to not have to bother you with every single commit (I hope)
<slomo> i could add you to pkg-gstreamer if you want
<mvo> slomo: if that is ok with the team I'm fine with that too
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<slomo> mvo: what's the name of your alioth account?
<glatzor> morning mvo and slomo
<mvo> slomo: should be mvo
<slomo> hi glatzor :)
<didrocks> mvo: no pb, take you time :)
<slomo> mvo: added you
<seb128> hello everybody there
<seb128> pochu: there? any news about the libproxy 0ubuntu1 version?
<didrocks> hi seb128, slomo and glatzor ;)
<seb128> hey didrocks, did you do the other updates yesterday? ;-)
<seb128> go go go pitti ;-)
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> (just got a apport retracer service email ;-)
<pitti> seb128: :-)
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: I'm having the hardy and intrepid ones catch up first, before I start working on jaunty
<seb128> I guess there is a long queue
<pitti> seb128: I noticed that we can't send mail from ronne :(
<seb128> will be the second flood of the day
<pitti> I updated the RT for this, but not sure when it will be done
<pitti> so the polling will need to continue for a while
<seb128> the first one was bug watch updates, we got around 500 of those during the night on desktop bugs
<seb128> ok
<pitti> but I think until then we can work around this by adding a "ssh ronne test_if_running" into our .bashrc or so
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> and look into the log what went wrong
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: yes, mvo is on it (lp:~didrocks/+junk/totem, lp:~didrocks/+junk/totem-pl-parser)
<didrocks> mvo: I am in a meeting. will be available in one hour :)
<seb128> didrocks, mvo: ok, thanks guys
<pitti> seb128: oh, indeed, I got a bug watch updater flood as well
<mvo> seb128: totem is in progress, some smallish stuff needs attention first I think, including a Vcs-Bzr header ,) - should we put it under ~ubuntu-core-dev or ~ubuntu-desktop, what do you prefer?
<seb128> mvo: ubuntu-desktop would be cool, what do you think?
<pitti> seb128: yay for bug 207072 fixed upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207072 in gvfs "nautilus does not display samba shares for machines inside an ADS network." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207072
<seb128> pitti: indeed!
<seb128> pitti: will be a bit short for 8.04.2 though
<seb128> lut huats
<pitti> would really be nice, though, but yes
<huats> hello seb128 and pitti
<mvo> seb128: fine with me, we just need to keep in mind that people added there will have write access to the bzr branche
<pitti> hey huats
<huats> :)
<seb128> mvo: the team has been created for that purpose in fact, we already had desktop-bugs for bug triagers
<mvo> seb128: yeah, just checked the members, looks fine
<mvo> seb128: would be nice if we could give ubuntu-core-dev implicit permission on the branches too
<seb128> mvo: does launchpad allow to do that by setting one team as member of the other one or something?
<mvo> I think it does, however I think its good asking first (#launchpad maybe) just to ensure it has no bad side-effects (like some sort of mail spamming or similar)
<huats> seb128: I have an answer for the gnome-keyring stuff (which is blocking for seahorse...)
<seb128> huats: ah good, which one?
<seb128> crevette: lut
<huats> it is a development stuff that upstream don't understand how we can have that
<crevette> hello gentlemen
<seb128> crevette: t'as corrigé ta maj de gedit?
<huats> so he asked me to debug a bit with him...
<huats> what I will do of course :)
<seb128> huats: what do you mean?
<crevette> seb128, non pas du tout
<seb128> crevette: :-(
<seb128> crevette: c'est une ligne à changer et tu bloques l'update
<seb128> crevette: t'as commencé donc personne d'autre va la faire et elle est buggée donc peut pas être uploadée, ca serait bien de corriger ;-)
<crevette> ah desolé
<crevette> je pensais que tu pouvais le corriger
<crevette> ce soir ca va ?
<seb128> crevette: je peux le corriger si tu veux
<seb128> crevette: oui
<crevette> seb128, si tu peux le corriger c'est super
<seb128> ok
<crevette> let continue in english
<crevette> I thought as you sent me the fix you were going to correct the package,sorry
<crevette> :/
<seb128> huats: ok, I got the email
<huats> seb128: I have forwarded the email :)
<seb128> crevette: that's ok, I was just telling you how to fix it so you can learn ;-)
<huats> seb128: if crevette is bit busy I can have a look :)
<seb128> huats: there is other updates for you if you want to do some
<huats> hehe
<huats> ok :)
<huats> (i was saying that because I think I did a gedit update on my computer just before I realized that crevette already did it... but I am not that sure...)
<seb128> huats: feel free to fix it, he opened a bug and did the changelog update but there is also a .install to update
<huats> seb128: no no
<huats> crevette: you need to learn :)
<seb128> huats: want an another update to do?
<seb128> hey tseliot
<huats> seb128: sure
<huats> :)
<tseliot> hey seb128
<huats> (well on the other side I might finish the anjuta one first... since I have some stuffs related like libgda)
<seb128> huats: about gnome-keyring it's probably only failing because we use -Wl,-z,defs which enforce proper building, you told that to upstream right?
<huats> yep
<seb128> huats: you can try to comment the LDFLAGS in the rules and see if it builds otherwise
<huats> that was something I was about to do this morning :)
<seb128> huats: as you want, I prefer to focus on the standard desktop first and then on side applications usually ;-)
<huats> ok
<huats> so I'll follow you order sir ;)
<huats> give me something to do :)
<seb128> huats:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/deskbar-applet/2.25/deskbar-applet-2.25.4.tar.gz
<huats> ok
<huats> I am on it
<huats> btw seb128, have you worked on the 'new' desktop package page that norsetto initiated ?
<huats> (I was wondering that during holidays :))
<seb128> huats: not yet, but we should
<huats> seb128: ok :)
<seb128> let's catch up on work and updates first and then we will work on the workflow ;-)
<huats> seb128: I was just asking :)
<huats> seb128: it gnome-keyring builds fine without that flags
<seb128> ok, that was expected ;-)
<huats> yep
<huats> so I can tell him that it builds fine without that flags
<huats> seb128: what do I do ?
<huats> I put the package without that flags ?
<huats> or I work with upstream in order to have a package with the flags ?
<seb128> huats: let's wait a bit on upstream to reply, the bug should be easy to fix
<huats> ok
<seb128> huats: we use those flags for a reason ;-)
<huats> seb128: I know :)
<seb128> so better to fix issues than to workaround
<huats> sure
<huats> (I was just asking)
<huats> thanks
<crevette> huats, the thing is I can only do updates during the night, and at work I can just talk but not package. feel free to correct my package if you want
<huats> crevette: I understand
<huats> but master seb128 told you to learn, so learn ;)
<crevette> I would never find how to fix the package myself
<huats> crevette: I am sure you will
<crevette> huats, if you want to correct the package, seb told me to just remove the *.ui line in gedit.install, they get installed in gedit-common anyway now and it builds correctly
<didrocks> "huats> that was something I was about to do this morning :)" -> fake job :p
<huats> LOL
<huats> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> y/w huats !
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> seb128: if you have any other update in the pipe (and bzr-ianisation to do) that I can do this evening, just shout :)
<seb128> didrocks: just ask this evening, the list will move during the day
<didrocks> oki
<pochu> seb128: morning :) here you have, please review it ;) http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/libproxy_0.2.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> pochu: hey, thanks
<seb128> pochu: want to do the mir for it too? ;-)
<pochu> seb128: yeah I can do it, but later today
<seb128> pochu: thanks
<seb128> pochu: I've reviewed the package, good work
<pochu> \o/
<pochu> thanks
<seb128> pochu: I'll sponsor the upload and ask pitti to NEW it
<seb128> so it has a second review
<pochu> seb128: I can upload it myself, btw ;)
<pochu> but feel free to upload it :)
<seb128> pochu: do it please then
<pochu> ok
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it doesn't build
<pochu> bah
<seb128> it'll build on the buildds
<pochu> I only built it in a Debian pbuilder
<seb128> that's because it changes the configure and that triggers an autotools run
<pochu> what's the error?
<seb128> ../../libtool: line 818: X--tag=CC: command not found
<seb128> classic libtool issue when autotools are not ran in the right order
<pochu> and it won't trigger it in the buildd?
<seb128> but that's only because automake is installed and got triggered
<pochu> ah
<pochu> ok
<seb128> no, automake will not be installed there
<pochu> ok, uploading
<seb128> thanks
<pochu> Successfully uploaded packages.
<pochu> :)
<seb128> pitti: can I get you to have a quick look to libproxy in NEW? I already checked it but there is one file not under a standard license and I would like to have your opinion on that
<pochu> seb128, pitti: this is the thread from my ITP in Debian which lead to a few concerns from a security POV: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2008/12/msg00730.html
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "mozjs.c:32:19: error: jsapi.h: No such file or directory
<seb128> "
<pochu> mvo: hi! you have mail :)
<pochu> seb128: I'll look at it tonight, need to run to the university
 * pochu waves at pedro_ :)
<seb128> pochu: ok thanks, see you later
<pochu> see you!
<pedro_> pochu: hello!
<seb128> asac: there for a xulrunner question?
<soc> seb128: are you here?
<seb128> soc: hi
<soc> ah cool
<soc> it's about #157398
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Unknown,Fix released]
<soc> i found the root cause of the problem
<seb128> the xrandr code is using 96 dpi
<seb128> so when you have used the xrandr capplet you get 96 dpi used
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398/comments/7 this is the comment i described the wrong behavior and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398/comments/8 describe the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Unknown,Fix released]
<seb128> that's not a bug
<seb128> that gconf setting has been added back because there was too many bug configs
<soc> it's a bug that debian tries to hardcode it themselves
<seb128> we tried to use the autodetected dpi some cycles ago
<seb128> no it's not
<soc> because debian pathced the code in 2007 to handle that more gracefully
<soc> seb128: when did you try that?
<soc> because debian patched the code in 2007 to handle that more gracefully, i meant
<soc> so the debian code is duplicate
<seb128> ?
<seb128> they patched what?
<soc> and makes debugging more complex
<seb128> debugging of what?
<soc> they try to detect the dpi and if the dpi is in an reasonable range they use, if not they hardcode 96 dpi
<soc> so it's useless to hardcode it in that debian file
<soc> because the first part will never get executed
<seb128> we tried during the gutsy cycle
<seb128> the issue is not "not reasonable range"
<soc> mhh, then what is the issue?
<seb128> but 80 dpi listed when the screen is 96 dpi for example
<soc> because gnome thinks the value in that %gconf.xml is set by the user, it doesn't even try to get the dpi from the xserver
<seb128> read bug #118745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118745 in xorg-server "Font sizes in Gutsy are affected by bad X.org DPI detection" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118745
<seb128> soc: we did try the xorg way and rolled back due to the flood of bugs
<seb128> soc: there is many configs where xorg just doesn't get it right
<soc> and then why use 96?
<soc> that's just a random value which is almost never right anymore
<seb128> because it's near of a correct value and create less trouble for most users
<seb128> we don't have many users complaining
<soc> from my testing at least nv, nvidia and radeonhd get it right
<seb128> I don't think "almost never right" is a correct statement
<soc> i'm sure about it
<asac> seb128: yes
<seb128> well, let's see xorg autodetection get it less right then
<seb128> brb just restarting IRC to try something
<soc> seb: modern displays don't even have an integer dpi anymore, as well as they don't have the same dpi for the vertical and horicontal range
<seb128> asac: pkg-config --cflags --libs mozilla-js lists -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/stable is that normal?
<seb128> soc: I'm not interested in this discussion, we get not complain using the current way, you tried your way you can read the bug and the number of duplicates
<soc> seb128: no complains?
<seb128> soc: I don't really care what is right or not we do what is best to not annoy users
<soc> i see at last five different bug reports on that
<soc> and at least as many entries on brainstorm
<seb128> soc: well, that's much smaller than the angry flood of users we had when trying the xorg way
<soc> it would be nice to maybe fix that issue once
<seb128> asac: libproxy uses jsapi.h which is the unstable directory and pkg-config on mozilla-js, is that correct?
<seb128> soc: what I got from the xorg team by then is that the issue can't be fixed on a lot of non modern hardware
<seb128> soc: where the monitor doesn't communicate enough to the computer to get that value right
<soc> so then gnome falls back to 96 dpi, so what's the problem?
<asac> seb128: what is libproxy?
<seb128> soc: I can raise the issue to the next desktop team meeting or discuss it on #ubuntu-x and we can probably try dropping the set value again and see users reactions, maybe xorg does a better job now
<asac> is that something (in future) important?
<soc> seb128: i'm sure that the situation has improved ...
<seb128> asac: that's something GNOME 2.25 depends on, it's blocking GNOME updates in jaunty and my priority for this week now
<soc> could you point me to the file where it gets hardcoded?
<soc> i thought the file was in gconf2-common, but it wasn't
<asac> seb128: what elements of jsapi does it use?
<asac> just some constant or real abi?
<seb128> soc: /usr/share/gconf/defaults/10_libgnome2-common
<soc> soc: i will prepare patches, so the team has some facts to discuss about
<soc> thanks
<seb128> asac: dget http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/libproxy_0.2.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> soc: patch? it's dropping one line in a .gconf-defaults
<soc> sure
<asac> seb128: what part of gnome depends on it?
<seb128> soc: no need to bother, I did set the value and know how to unset it, it just needs to be discussed, but thanks
<soc> ok
<seb128> asac: libsoup depends on it now, which is used by libgweather
<soc> another thing to think about would be the standard font size
<seb128> asac: it's blocking the gvfs update which fix samba active directory browsing, libgweather, gnome-panel and some other things too
<soc> now, when the dpi is set correctly, it might be possible to set it to something "which sucks less"TM
<soc> :-P
<seb128> soc: those discussions might be better placed on #ubuntu-x btw
<soc> btw, when is the next desktop team meeting?
<seb128> soc: next tuesday at 16h30 utc
<seb128> on this channel
<soc> so yesterday was the last meeting?
<seb128> asac: the source using it is mozjs.c
<seb128> soc: right, those are weekly meeting, usually at the same time but that might change after next one due to team reorganisations
<soc> ah k
<soc> seb128: btw, why is the current wallpaper called "warty......png"?
<seb128> soc: because we usually don't touch user configuration on upgrade and changing the name would break a working configuration for users which have that filename set in their config
<soc> ah, ok interesting
<mvo> pochu: thanks, was having lunch
<seb128> that's one of the thing we might consider trying to fix in upgrade tools at some point though
<seb128> we still have evolution-2.2.desktop for the same reason
<seb128> mvo: we forgot to discuss that at UDS, maybe at the distro sprint or next UDS
<pitti> pochu: so wpad will get disabled by default?
<pitti> seb128: okay
<seb128> pitti: danke
<soc> last thing to that dpi-problem: that dpi input box in gnome-appearance-properties would be better placed in the gnome-display-properties
<soc> because many people are bausing that dpi-setting to change the font-size ...
<soc> s/bausing/abusing
<pitti> seb128: in exchange, I'd appreciate if you could review calibre, since I uploaded it and thus can't NEW it
<seb128> soc: right, that's a good point, should probably be discussed upstream though
<seb128> pitti: sure, will do
<soc> do you know if o maintainer of display-properties is around here?
<seb128> distro maintainer or upstream hacker?
<soc> any one
<seb128> the GNOME packages are team maintained, usually mvo or I do the gnome-control-center updates but that's distro work, not really upstream hacking
<soc> ah ok
<seb128> upstream guys are on #control-center on irc.gnome.org
<soc> thanks
<mvo> seb128: hm? evo2.2?
<seb128> you're welcome
<pitti> seb128: the license looks fine to me; what do you see wrong with it?
<mvo> pochu: nice, thanks
<asac> seb128: pkg doesnt even build here at all :/
<seb128> pitti: nothing, I just wanted an another opinion, I'm never comfortable jugging licenses
<pitti> seb128: it sounds fairly common (MIT license)
<seb128> asac: libproxy?
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<pitti> seb128: it's just a slightly reworded MIT, yes
<seb128> pitti: no need to have a COPYING for it or something right?
<pitti> seb128: the license would need to be in src/plugins/xhasclient.c
<seb128> pitti: is that required or not?
<asac> seb128: anyway. please do something in this spirit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101643/
<asac> seb128: also remove xul dep then
<pitti> seb128: required, and it is there
<asac> mozjs is not a lib and cannot be supported
<seb128> ups, closing wrong dialog
<seb128> asac: url again please? ;-)
<asac> seb128: use irssi in a screen ;)
<asac> 14:18 < asac> seb128: anyway. please do something in this spirit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101643/
<pitti> seb128: so all in all, package looks good to me
<pitti> seb128: (accepted)
 * pitti -> lunch, bbl
<asac> seb128: adjust build-deps accordingly. if there is an issue with disabling it ... we have to look/talk also with upstream
<seb128> asac: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/configure_check_for_dbus.patch.gz
<asac> from the build failure it looks like the package needs to be re-libtoolized or something
<seb128> asac: updated patch if you want to build it
<asac> seb128: is that re-autostuff?
<seb128> asac: the previous one fails if you have automake installed, that got run but it doesn't work correctly using the current libtool
<seb128> asac: yeah, one configure.ac change (you get an error saying what to add if you run autoreconf and autoreconf run)
<asac> ok cool. will try. but mozjs is just a plugin so i guess it should be safe to disable for now
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<seb128> asac: ok thanks, yeah we don't need plugins, just the library
<seb128> asac: it doesn't tell me if the bug is libproxy or a xulrunner one though ;-)
<asac> seb128: spidermonkey folks know about this issue (they didnt know a few weeks ago) and understand that they need to do ABI tracking to become a real lib
<seb128> asac: ie if mozilla-js is not the correct thing to pkg-config
<asac> seb128: the bug is that libproxy tries to use a lib that isn't main-worthy
<seb128> ok, fair enough
<asac> hence we dont ship it at a static location ... so -rpath wont work ... so we cannot allow mozjs things in
<seb128> I will let those guys sort that then
<asac> tell them that spidermonkey folks know about that issue ... they can support them by asking for ABI/API policy and proper SONAME in bugzilla ;)
<seb128> ok ;-)
<seb128> asac: thanks for looking into the issue
<asac> welcome
<seb128> vuntz: hey
<seb128> vuntz: so gnome-panel 2.25.3 doesn't build ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: clock.c:2737: undefined reference to `bonobo_ui_component_set_prop'
<seb128> vuntz: known issue?
<vuntz> seb128: hrm. weird
<vuntz> it does build here
<vuntz> let me finish something and I'll look at it
<seb128> vuntz: we use -Wl,-z,defs so you probably dropped the -llibbonobo but still use some symbols which is wrong
<seb128> or -lbonoboui
<seb128> or whatever defines the symbol you are using ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: libpanelapplet-2.0.pc contains libbonoboui-2.0
<vuntz> hrm
<seb128> vuntz: is that .pc used when building gnome-panel?
<seb128> vuntz: circular depends? ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: well, I think libpanelapplet-2.0-uninstalled.pc is used when building gnome-panel, but it still contains libbonoboui-2.0
<vuntz> so something is wrong somewhere
<vuntz> ah
<vuntz> I think I know
<seb128> hum
<vuntz> just need to add LIBPANEL_APPLET_CFLAGS and LIBPANEL_APPLET_LIBS to all applets
<seb128> vuntz:
<seb128> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(CLOCK, pango >= $PANGO_REQUIRED gtk+-2.0 >= $GTK_REQUIRED glib-2.0 >= $GLIB_REQUIRED gio-2.0 >= $GLIB_REQUIRED $LIBECAL_REQUIREMENT libglade-2.0 >= $LIBGLADE_REQUIRED librsvg-2.0 dbus-glib-1 gweather >= $GWEATHER_REQUIRED)
<seb128> vuntz: that would work
<vuntz> actually we already have LIBPANEL_APPLET_CFLAGS for the clock
<seb128> vuntz: where?
<seb128> ah
<seb128> vuntz: right, you don't have the LIBS though
<seb128> which is what create the ldd issue
<vuntz> yep, will commit the fix in one minute (building to make sure it's okay)
<seb128> vuntz: thanks!
<vuntz> committed
<vuntz> thanks
<seb128> vuntz: thank you ;-)
 * seb128 hugs vuntz
<seb128> vuntz: you don't have the patch handy somewhere by any chance?
<seb128> sucks that viewvc doesn't have the changeset, you need to get the diff for each file there
<vuntz> seb128: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-panel?view=revision&revision=11435
<vuntz> yeah
<vuntz> don't have more than this
<seb128> ok, let's middle click
<seb128> vuntz: that's ok, I was just being lazy ;-)
<tedg> seb128, pitti: Hey guys.  So the pidgin folks basically messed up their DBus bindings in that many of the functions were signed when they weren't supposed to be.  They're planning on fixing it in the next release.  Not a huge deal, but do I need to build a FUSA package that says not the newest version for Intrepid?
<seb128> tedg: "that says not"?
<tedg> seb128: > x  && < y instead of just > x
<seb128> ah
<seb128> no, we will not upgrade pidgin in intrepid so no need to change fusa there
<pitti> tedg: you mean if someone tries to locally install a newer pidgin?
<pitti> that won't help I think
<pitti> since a local "sudo make install" won't use dpkg dependencies
<tedg> I was more worried about backports and/or PPAs.
<pitti> if we ever do a backport, we need to backport fusa, too, though
<pitti> tedg: either way, I don't think we should (and ever did) do SRUs just to guard against prospective backports, etc.
<tedg> Okay, sounds good to me (less work :) )
<seb128> vuntz: confirming that the change works correctly ;-)
<seb128_> ok
<seb128_> opening a guest session crash my laptop on jaunty, yeah for unstable distros or maybe not ;-)
<seb128_> could be that the issue is not specific to the guest session but just when opening a second session but I don't want to crash my box again just to try
<mvo> seb128: I bet its a issue with the second X
<seb128> grrr
<seb128> normal user switching seems to work but when closing the other session the computer is good to reboot
<glatzor> mvo, I added the packaging to aptdaemon, policykit support and a small executable demo application
<mvo> glatzor: nice
<glatzor> mvo, it has the meaningful name gaptd-client :)
<mvo> glatzor: how different (other than the prefix) is the dbus interface compared to pk?
<mvo> glatzor: is it in your ppa?
<glatzor> mvo, I am thinking about adding a compatibility layer - if this was the intention of your question
<mvo> it was :)
<glatzor> mvo, aptdaemon doesn't handle package objects (currently)
<glatzor> mvo, but I am not sure if it is worth the work, since session-installer will already deal with PackageKit session interface, which will be used by the client applications (e.g. abiword installing plugins)
<glatzor> mvo, the rich package manager in Ubuntu/Debian  e.g. synaptic, g-a-i, update-manager are a lot more advanced than the PackageKit ones
<glatzor> mvo, adding the Terminal signal to PackageKit by a patch would be doable, but patching all the clients to show the terminal and deal with debconf question and file conflicts without forcing the user to the terminal widget would be a quiet unpleasant work
<mvo> glatzor: right, I agree -  the session interface should be good enough and the use cases are usually limited
<glatzor> mvo, oh, I should propose a change to the package details api of PackageKit to support an end of maintenance field
<mvo> great idea
<mvo> !
<mvo> (distro meeting - I'm a bit slow to repond)
<crevette> seb128, as you did the gedit update, can I help you with something this evening once back home?
<seb128> crevette: you can do the vino or vinagre update if you want
<crevette> okay, I'll do both if you want
<crevette> and If I can
<seb128> cool
<crevette> hey ladies & gents
<didrocks> plop crevette
<crevette> salut didrocks
<pochu> crevette: there's no gtk-vnc 0.3.8 in jaunty yet...
<pochu> pitti: I'm looking at the WPAD issue
<crevette> yeah I saw
<seb128> re
<seb128> pochu: there?
<pochu> seb128: hey
<seb128> pochu: hello
<seb128> pochu: I did some changes to libproxy during the afternoon
<pochu> yeah, I've seen your upload mail
<pochu> thanks for fixing it!
 * pochu is looking at the WPAD stuff right now
<seb128> pochu: updates the autotools part of your patch to work when using the new libtool, stopped building the xulrunner code (it depends on a lib which is not stable enough yet) and fixed the shlibs right now
<pochu> upstream has told me he'll accept a patch to disable it by default
<seb128> pochu: don't specify the debian revision in build-depends, depends or shlibs if not required, ie you added -1 there
<pochu> did I?
<seb128> which doesn't bring any value since that the same that no revision in debian
<seb128> but it broke the -0ubuntu1 upload
<pochu> ah
<seb128> pochu: the shlibs in your rules had the revision specified yes
<pochu> right
<pochu> thanks, I'm removing it from svn
<seb128> I noticed when building libsoup, it depends on a version not available ;-)
<seb128> ie on the revision 1 where we have 0ubuntun
<pochu> right
<pochu> :)
<seb128> pochu: you think you can do the mir tonight?
<seb128> pochu: it's blocking GNOME in jaunty right now
<pochu> seb128: is it? it's not a blessed external dependency yet...
<seb128> pochu: libsoup, libgweather and gvfs depends on it
<seb128> pochu: or rather libsoup depends on it and gvfs uses libsoup-gnome which uses libproxy
<pochu> seb128: I'll at least start it, and if possible finish it too
<seb128> pochu: if you don't finish it let me know and I'll do the remaining work tomorrow
<pochu> ok
<seb128> crevette: the changelog syntax is lp: #number, the gedit bug didn't get closed because you didn't have the # I think
<crevette> yeah I seen that afterward
<crevette> well, I hope I'll educe the number of mistakes
<crevette> reduce
<seb128> that's alright, everybody needs to learn ;-)
<seb128> fta: there? do you want to do the cairo 1.8.6 update?
<crevette> seb128: vinagre is stuck due to a dependency on latest libgtk-vnc
<seb128> ah right
<fta> seb128, ok. nothing to merge from debian ? no patch you from git you need ? I remember i needed one for mozilla, i'll recheck
<fta> +need
<seb128> fta: debian has 1.8.6 in experimental if you want to base the update on it, not sure about firefox you probably knows better about that
<fta> ok, i'll have a look at debian too
<seb128> thanks
<crevette> seb128: I tried to build vino in pdebuild and I have a question
<seb128> crevette: just ask then ;-)
<crevette> reading the autogen.sh output I saw it did have keyring support despite having gnome-keyring-dev as build-dep
<seb128> I think that's a configure option
<seb128> look in the debian directory, in the rules
<crevette> this need to be forced
<crevette> ?
<seb128> not sure now but I think we didn't do it and for a reason
<crevette> I'm adding libunique support as vino add that as dependecy and it was off too
<seb128> right, that lib was in universe, that changed now since nautilus use it though
<crevette> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS += \
<crevette> 	--enable-avahi \
<crevette> 	--enable-libnotify
<seb128> gnome-keyring is an issue because if your gnome-keyring is not unblocked that will break the vnc connection or something
<seb128> it'll block on somebody to enter the gnome-keyring password locally
<crevette> but why there is no switch like --enable-keyring=no
<crevette> ah perhaps detection is not automatic ?
<seb128> upstream doesn't enable it by default either I think
<seb128> so you just need an option if you want to use it
<crevette> [use gnome keyring for storing password [default=no]] in configure.in
<crevette> so does it makes sense to keep a dependency on keyring if we don't use it
<seb128> there is one?
<seb128> pochu: ^ do you know about that?
<crevette> libgnome-keyring-dev is in buil-depends
<pochu> I guess you can remove it
<crevette> okay
<seb128> I would say that too
<pochu> just check if it disables anything else
<pochu>   [ Loic Minier ]
<pochu>   * Disable GNOME Keyring support as per discussion in GNOME #344839;
<pochu>     closes: #421222.
<crevette> seb128: how do check build locally ? you use debuild ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 344839 in Server "Vino should use gnome-keyring to save/get password" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344839
<seb128> crevette: debuild
<crevette> seb128: I'm trying pdebuild but it put a really mess in the source directory, I end wih files owned by root :/
<crevette> pochu: where did see that ? in debian changelog ?
<crevette> ah yeah
<seb128> crevette: that should not be an issue
<crevette> I wonder if I have to add --enable-libunique in rules, as it is stated to be automatically detected
<crevette> seemed to not work in pdebuild
<seb128> crevette: look to the config.log in the build directory to see why it's not enabled
<cj> seb128: hey there.  we mentioned you when you were away.  someone was asking about the maximized totem problem (bug 283592)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283592 in totem "bacon_video_widget_set_fullscreen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283592
<crevette> seb128: by the way there is  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/312522
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The connect operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/312522/+text)
<seb128> crevette: you should subscribe the sponsor team if that's not done so those are listed correctly
<seb128> cj: what about it?
<cj> seb128: there was a repro.  here, I'll paste the log... moment...
<seb128> cj: better to comment on the bug
<seb128> cj: so whoever read the bug will get the details
<cj> http://rafb.net/p/bT7giF32.html
<cj> okay
<cj> done
<crevette> cj: are you sure you pasted the right conversation (I'm refering to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/312522/comments/8) to the right bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312522 in metacity "[sponsoring] Please upload metacity 2.25.89" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<pochu> fta: we should fix bug 295490 for Intrepid too (see bug 309640)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295490 in liferea "Liferea doesn't start with "Aborted" error." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309640 in liferea "[Intrepid] liferea 1.4.18-0ubuntu2 seg faults with xulrunner 1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309640
<fta> pochu, yep, feel free, it's the same patch
<pochu> fta: should we use the one from 295490 or from 309108?
<fta> pochu, 309108
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87290/
<pochu> ty
<kwah> night
<kwah> anyone?
<cj> I'm not
<jng1> hi all.. can anyone point me at the code for the jaunty notification system?
<maxb> notification system for what?
<johanbr> jng1: I've been looking for that too. Not sure if any code exists yet. At least not anywhere public...
<Amaranth> The demo at UDS was just that, a demo
<Amaranth> No real usable code exists, afaik
<Tm_T> :-P
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-08
<jng1> thanks for the info on notification.. something that quite interests me
<jng1> like the idea of using dbus to do something like the dashboard idea: http://www.nat.org/dashboard/
<jng1> + notification is part of all that
<pochu> should you see seb128, please tell him I reported bug 314945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314945 in libproxy "MainInclusionReport for libproxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314945
<karthik_> hey i need the source of ubuntu desktop
<karthik_> plz help me
<jmarsden> karthik_: It's all in the repositories... use apt-get source to download packages one by one or use a mirroring solution like apt-mirror if you have the bandwidth and disk space to grab everything...
<slomo> mvo: feel free to upload gnome-codec-install to experimental whenever you want :) when do you plan to get it into ubuntu btw?
<mvo> hey slomo
<mvo> slomo: I put some outstanding issues on the wiki page (few) when they are resolved I will upload to ubuntu (or request a sync)
<mvo> slomo: hopefully this week though, not sure if I can make that :)
<slomo> which wiki page?
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/JauntyCodecInstall
<mvo> its partly outdated, it says I had trouble with the version in experimental (which is true, but svn is fine obviously)
<mvo> but the implementaton section is accurate
<slomo> mvo: to use it on debian/sid you need to install all gstreamer packages from experimental btw ;)
<mvo> smallish stuff as well, exit codecs as symbolic constants (EXIT_SUCCESS, EXIT_INSTALL_INCOMPLETE, EXIT_INSTALL_COMPLETE, ...)
<mvo> I need to figure out which one is which first :)
<slomo> hehe
<mvo> slomo: aha, thanks. that might explain my troubles
<slomo> what is the totem BBC plugin doing with codec installation?
<mvo> I don't know yet :) cjwatson mentioned that it needs to be ported
<slomo> hm, i hope it simply uses gstreamer for installing codecs... then everything will work without changes ;)
<mvo> slomo: cool, I check it out today and maybe come back with silly questions to you :)
<slomo> seb128: hi :) could you sync gstreamer0.10, gst-plugins-base0.10, gst0.10-python, gst-plugins-bad0.10, vala from debian/experimental? some of them might still be in incoming or somewhere between incoming and the pool though ;) also you might want to merge (or sync?) gtk 2.14.7
<seb128> slomo: hey, will do the syncs when those are on the mirrors, right I will consider GTK, I'm not sure yet because I might do the 2.15 update directly
<slomo> ok, thanks :)
<seb128> thank you for doing those updates and asking syncs ;-)
<didrocks> hi everyone
<seb128> hey didrocks
<didrocks> (and ping mvo as requested) :)
<didrocks> seb128: everything's fine? :)
<seb128> pitti: about bug #314945, it blocks some of  the GNOME updates, one being the new gvfs which fixes the samba issues we have since hardy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314945 in libproxy "MainInclusionReport for libproxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314945
<seb128> pitti: just pointing that we need to get that resolved or GNOME is stucked in jaunty
<seb128> didrocks: just starting my day so yes ;-)
<didrocks> hehe :)
<pitti> seb128: right; my only concern is disabling WPAD, but we can fix that later, too
<seb128> pitti: whatever you want as long as we can get libproxy used by GNOME ;-)
<slomo> mvo: tim said that the totem BBC plugin currently relies on the list of codecs to be in that gdbm database... needs porting to the codecs inside the package metadata :)
<slomo> is it possible with cdbs to detect if the build is arch-only? :)
<pitti> seb128: bug updated, promoted for now
<seb128> pitti: danke!
<mvo> slomo: aha, thanks. I have a look. I hope it does not do this check on every startup otherwise parsing the packagelist will become a issue with speed
<huats> morning everyone
<crevette> salut
<crevette> good morning everyone
<seb128> lut crevette huats
<crevette> salut seb128
<huats> hello seb128 and crevette
<crevette> salut huats
<mvo> slomo: porting the bbc stuff looks straightforward, Tim did a very nice job with that code it seems
<soren> mvo, asac: Which one of you is the right person to talk to about the firefox plugin finder thingie?
<soren> Specifically about adding a new mozilla plugin and having that plugin finder know about it.
<mvo> soren: for the server side asac
<soren> Ok. Is that all it takes?
<soren> I.e. is there a client side part to it as well?
<slomo> mvo: that's good :)
<seb128> didrocks: did you work on the other updates I gave you some days ago?
<mvo> slomo: startup will be a bit slower though :/ I will see how much impact it makes
<slomo> mvo: why does it needs this at startup already?
<mvo> slomo: that was the nice bit about the gdbm cache, it is blazing fast
<mvo> slomo: not sure yet
<didrocks> seb128: yes it's done, mvo will review it when he will have some time :)
<seb128> ok good
<didrocks> it's already uploaded in ~desktop-team bzr branch, IIRC
<mvo> didrocks: doing it now (I need to work on totem anyway for the bbc plugin stuff but I will upload your stuff first)
<asac> soren: i already answered your question yesterday?
<asac> ;)
<didrocks> mvo: ok, thanks, do not hesitate to ping me
<asac> soren: thought i did so in -devel
<soren> asac: Oh, you did? Sorry, i didn't notice.
 * soren goes to look at logs
<asac> soren:
<asac> 22:23 < asac> soren: yes. just add the headers
<asac> 22:24 < asac> soren: (if its a plugin) however, will not appear in plugin finder service until i  update the plugin db
<soren> asac: Yes, just found it. Weird... Irssi didn't hilight it for me.
<asac> hehe
<asac> doest that answer your question?
<soren> Well, it probably did, but it wasn't in the away log this morning.
<asac> no problem
<asac> :)
<soren> asac: Almost. Do you regularly update the db or should I ping you when I do this? I have two packages I need to do this to and I've only done one of them so far.
<asac> soren: ping me. i usually dont do that during alphas in a development release
<asac> but if you want to test i can run the updater for you ;
<soren> Oh, that would be neat.
<soren> I need to update the pfs url thing in firefox, right?
<asac> no ... that should be correct (iif you use ubufox)
<asac> without ubufox it wont work that great anyway
<asac> my pfs.datasource.url starts like http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac...
<asac> so if you have that it should probably be right
<soren> It says 8.10 in both of them?
<asac> yes
<asac> ah right ;)
<soren> Heh :)
<asac> yeah you are right. you will have to make that 9.04 for testing
 * soren updates
<asac> soren: well. atm 9.04 doesnt exist yet in the db
<asac> so you will get results fom gutsy i think :/
<soren> Heheh :)
<asac> so better keep 8.10 until you pinged me ... until i ran the updater
<soren> It falls back to Gutsy if it gets an unknown version?
<asac> soren: yes. because gutsy was the first release that had that feature and i didnt pass a version i think
<asac> or it gives you zero results ;)
<asac> (blindly running a sql statement)
<asac> i cant remember right now ;)
<soren> Ok :)
<soren> asac: Thanks. I'll ping you later when I've uploaded the other one. Probably today.
<soren> asac: Oh, one other thing: walters over in #ubuntu-devel said to just generate the application id for the plugins. I just want to check with you if that's right.
<huats> seb128: regazrding the gnome-keyring problem : upstream has made new commit in their trunk that revert the changes that with the issue
<huats> http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-keyring?view=revision&revision=1444
<seb128> ok
<seb128> did they reply to your email?
<huats> yep
<asac> soren: application id?
<huats> apparently he hasn't the time to investigate it
<huats> right now
<huats> that is why he reverted it
<soren> asac: The XB-Npp-Applications header.
<asac> soren: those are the application ids of the apps that provide the plugin host
<asac> e.g. seamonkey, firefox, et al
<soren> Oh.
<asac> soren: so if your plugin installs itself in the firefox, seamonkey and thunderbird plugins dir
<asac> you have to add the application if for those apps there
<huats> seb128: so I think the right way will be to do the same revert he did in a separate patch in our package
<soren> asac: Oh.
<asac> let me get the list for you
<soren> asac: Good thing I asked :)
<seb128> huats: ok
<huats> (basically it is just the configure.in and the Makefile.am to modify... )
<huats> I'll do that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks: good work on the totem update ;-)
<soren> asac: It installs into /usr/lib/{xulrunner-addons,mozilla,firefox}/plugins
<soren> asac: I think I found it: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/pages/appversions
<soren> asac: Totem, for instance, lists: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384, 92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a
<soren> ...which AFAICS maps to Firefox and Seamonkey.
<asac> yeah
<soren> Should I just copy those?
<asac> soren: you are on track ;) ... so depending on where you link the plugin to, you add the apps there (though for now just ffox matters)
<asac> soren: usually yes.
<asac> soren: just ensure that it your plugin package also works in seamonkey ... then its fine
<asac> soren: what plugin is that?
<soren> asac: mozilla-virt-viewer
<soren> It should work. I believe Debian uses it with seamonkey.
<soren> Oh, or do you mean whether it installs the  proper symlinks?
<asac> soren: how many Xb-Npp headers do you have now? 3 or 5?
<soren> 3.
<soren> Applications, mime-types and... er..
<soren> Name.
<asac> soren: look at gnash or swfdec or flashplugin... there are two more
<asac> -Description
<soren> Glancing at the totem plugin again, it has Seamonkey's app id in the xb-npp-applications header, but doesn't put any links into the any directory with "seamonkey" in it?
<soren> I'll look at Gnash.
<asac> soren: seamonkey looks at /usr/lib/mozilla ...
<soren> Ok.
<soren> Oh, gnash only puts it in a ubufox dir?
<asac> soren: only those that use alternatives system need to go there
<soren> asac: Ah, gotcha.
<asac> (because ubufox can switch plugins for mime-types on the fly)
<soren> Neat.
 * asac thinks that he has to document the latest state
<asac> i think its all hidden in some old spec atm
<soren> I couldn't find anything resembling documentation. All Google would give me was changelog entries mentioning xb-npp headers or something similar.
<asac> yeah. its in the initial ubufox spec i think ... but thats the best place to hide it
<soren> Heh :)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot :-)
<didrocks> and thanks mvo for having sponsored them ;)
<crevette_> heay new gtk-vnc
<crevette_> vinagre can be updated
<lapo> hi
<tseliot> Riddell: my work for kdebase-workspace is ready. I have a patch which will preserve the current functioning if my "dontzap" package is not installed (as I have yet to upload it to jaunty)
<tseliot> Riddell: shall I create a debdiff or use a bazaar branch?
<Riddell> tseliot: great, I'm likely updating that package today for the new RC
<Riddell> tseliot: you can use the bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<Riddell> make a diff from that or another branch I can merge if you like
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, I'll use that bzr branch as a base
<crevette_> seb128, gedit-plugins fails to build on hppa (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21008459/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-hppa.gedit-plugins_2.25.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz) due to lack of python-gnome2-desktop, what is the needed action ?
<seb128> crevette_: don't bother about hppa
<crevette_> okay
<crevette_> but it keeps bother me :)
<seb128> half of GNOME doesn't build usually, that's not an issue in your upload, but probably the gnome-python stack being outdated or something
<seb128> need somebody who cares about hppa to look at it
<seb128> well you can track the hundred GNOME packages not building if you want
<pitti> seb128: look at bug 315049, last comment :)
<ubottu> Bug 315049 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/315049 is private
<seb128> pitti: waouh, that's cool ;-)
<pitti> (bug goes to invalid)
<pitti> seb128: btw, I stopped all retracers on ronne, since as soon as this apport is uploaded, I want to setup my shiny new cron-based crash-diggers
<seb128> pitti: the retracing just before that was mostly correct though, did we say we just want to do that when the stacktrace is a ?? collection?
<seb128> pitti: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21008801/Stacktrace.txt
<pitti> seb128: I can probably make it a little less picky
<pitti> seb128: right now it must be perfect
<seb128> pitti: having one function having ?? is frequent, not sure why
<pitti> since I don't currently have a function that says "good enough"
<seb128> ok
<pitti> but I'm happy to create one
<seb128> well if you detect outdated packages that's worth asking a retracing anyway
<seb128> but it happens that even with the good packages installed you have the first function being a ??
<seb128> could be stack corruption or something
<pitti> right, or just missing symbols
<seb128> anyway that's a good start we can do adjustement as we notice issues
<pitti> oh, hang on
<seb128> good work ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti>     def has_useful_stacktrace(self):
<pitti>         '''Check whether this report has a stacktrace that can be considered
<pitti>         'useful'.
<pitti> I *knew* I did that before
<pitti> :-)
<seb128> you use that for the retracing failed or worked thing no?
<pitti> right
<pitti> one-line patch :)
<seb128> good ;-)
 * pitti tests again
<pitti> sorry for the bug spam you'll get due to this
<pitti> I guess I'll unsub you again
<pitti> argh, I can't; you need to do that yourself
<seb128> that's alright, easy to mark as read ;-)
<seb128> brb
<asac> soren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Plugin ... does that make a bit sense?
<asac> soren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Plugins ... does that make a bit sense?
<asac> ;)
 * soren looks
<soren> asac: It seems a bit odd that one of the application guid's you have in the example (from Gnash) isn't on the list just below it.
<asac> really?
<soren> TWo of them, actually.
<soren> The example: Xb-Npp-Applications: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384,92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a,aa5ca914-c309-495d-91cf-3141bbb04115
<soren> Only the first is in the list immediately below.
<asac> interesting point ;)
<asac> ok the list is bogus/incomplete
<asac> i didnt remember that seamonkey has a new id (vs. old mozilla suite)
<asac> soren: now its better ;)
<soren> Much :)
<soren> asac: I've uploaded my two plugins. They should be published and everything by now.
<soren> Launchad concurs.
<tseliot> Riddell: here's my branch: lp:~albertomilone/kdebase-workspace/dontzap and here's the commit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/kdebase-workspace/dontzap/revision/4
<tseliot> Riddell: let me know if there are problems with my patch ^^
<seb128> vuntz: do you still work on gnome-session?
<seb128> vuntz: did opensuse got complains about the session storing btw? ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: funny that you're talking about it now
<vuntz> seb128: I'll try to start this today
<seb128> ah cool
<seb128> vuntz: I've also issues about autostart things not started but I'll try to update gnome-session before bugging you about that ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: the new gnome-volume-control applet for example
<seb128> .xsession-errors has timeout errors about those
<seb128> lool: do you know why some debian packages are relibtoolized to workaround a rpath issue on amd64?
<seb128> lool: or rather do you know what the issue is exactly?
<seb128> ie gvfs
<lool> seb128: I think redhat still carries patches to its libtool so tarballs released from fedora/redhat hosts might contain problematic ltmain.sh
<seb128> lool: how do we notice the issue?
<seb128> ie, what effect does it have?
<seb128> we used to not relibtoolize gvfs and got no complain that I know about
<lool> IIRC think they force the lib dir to be lib64 on x86-64; you could search for that snippet
<seb128> since I seem to not be able to get the current version building after autotools update I'm near of dropping the debian patch for now
<seb128> I'm not sure what practical issue it creates
<seb128> not something users notice apparently
<seb128> or we would have received bugs about that in intrepid I guess
<lool> seb128: objdump -x =nautilus | grep RPATH on my amd64 box still gives   RPATH                /usr/lib
<seb128> since we used to no relibtoolize
<lool> seb128: I can tell of one painful issue with it: LD_LIBRARY_PATH doesn't work any more
<lool> Because RPATH has precedence over it
<lool> And a single RPATH on /usr/lib and you're using the default system libs again already
<seb128> ok, that is lower priority than getting the gvfs update uploaded right now
<lool> seb128: Basically the scale of the problem is huge, I think hundreds of amd64 binaries have this issue, but it's not visible on 32-bits arches
<seb128> I'll comment the patch for now and have a look to that later
<lool> Sure; you can also use chrpath instead
<seb128> right
<seb128> pedro_: bug #314966 are you sure? what version do you use?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314966 in gnome-media "Inverted scroll wheel in new gnome-volume-control" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314966
<pedro_> seb128: latest one on jaunty
<seb128> pedro_: the new gnome-volume-control dialog moves on the right when scrolling down on my install
<pedro_> seb128: works fine for me, tried the same with another user too
<seb128> pedro_: you have horizontal scales right?
<seb128> and they move on the left when you scroll down?
<pedro_> seb128: yes, that's correct
<seb128> ok, weird
<seb128> I get the issue here too and it's not likely locale specific
<seb128> I'll investigate
<pedro_> the scale there acts just like the icon on the panel, same behavior
<seb128> the mixer applet does the same
<seb128> right, which is wrong too
<seb128> scrolling down on the mouse there move those to the right
<seb128> which means louder
<seb128> where down should mean less loud
<seb128> but if you say that works correctly for you
<pedro_> indeed
<seb128> I'm just puzzled in works differently on your box
<pedro_> i'm gonna try with another locale as well
<seb128> I wouldn't have though that was config specific
<seb128> what gtk version do you have?
<seb128> brb, restarting session to try the new gnome-session
<soren> asac: Can you ping me when the plugin database is updated for Jaunty?
<asac> soren: i would suggest that you ping me later week to remind me to update it ;)
<asac> probably best if both try :)
<soren> Will do :)
<crevette> yeah new gvfs, no more problem connecting a ftp
<seb128> oh, dns seems to be fixed now ;-)
<crevette> you lost DNS ?
<seb128> crevette: no, but it was not resolving some domains
<crevette> seb128, hey teuf is going to work for mandriva
<seb128> ie I could connect to irc.gnome but not irc.gimp
<crevette> ah weird
<seb128> good for him ;-)
<seb128> what is he going to do there?
<crevette> http://blog.mandriva.com/2009/01/08/440/
<crevette> not clear to me
<crevette> apparently he will have to fight with perl :)
<crevette> and urpmi
<huats_> seb128: both gnome-keyring and seahors update are in LP
<seb128> huats_: thanks
<huats_> avec plaisir :)
<huats_> seb128: I'll take care of seahorse-plugins too...
<seb128> ok
<seb128> huats_: you should remove the autom4te.cache directory in the automake changes
<huats_> seb128: ok
<huats_> I'll do that right now
<seb128> huats_: I can fix it for gnome-keyring don't bother
<huats_> seb128: ok
<huats_> In fact I wasn't sure, and that was an extra question that I failed to asked :(
<huats_> thanks
<seb128> I though you already updated packages which have autoconf patches before
<seb128> the GNOME packages usually have those
<seb128> huats_: you also need to update the shlibs
<seb128> huats_: debian/libgnome-keyring0.shlibs should be set to 2.25.4.1 since the lib has new symbols
<seb128> let's restart the session to try this gnome-keyring update
<seb128> huats_: you can update the bug if you want to fix those or I can do it for you
<huats_> seb128: so ?
<seb128> huats_: so what?
<huats_> you said : "let's restart the session to try this gnome-keyring update" :)
<seb128> ah, that works
<huats_> regarding the other stuffs I'll update the bug...
<seb128> evolution can use the passwords normally and the ssh agent still works
<seb128> huats_: ok, no need to test build, just cdbs-edit-patch, clean the directory, edit the shlibs and changelog and update the bug
<huats_> and I already did bugs with autoconf... but I failed this time to remove he autom4te.cache
<huats_> ok
<seb128> huats_: the seahorse update looks correct
<huats_> seb128:  ok
<huats_> seb128: I have updated the gnome-keyring bug
<huats_> I nedd to go
<huats_> but feel free to tell me if anything else is neede
<huats_> d
<seb128> huats_: ok
<huats_> thanks for you patience :)
<seb128> huats_: thanks for your work ;-) go now, I'll comment on the bug if required
<huats_> ok
<huats_> thanks :)
<seb128> huats_: seahorse needs a shlibs update too
<huats_> rrrggghhh
<huats_> ok
<huats_> I'll do that
<crevette> :)
<crevette> seb128, is there something I can do tonight ?
<seb128> crevette: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-nettool/2.25/gnome-nettool-2.25.3.tar.gz
<crevette> okay, btw I didn't see upload of empathy, does bigon will do it ?
<crevette> anyway time to go back home
<crevette> see you
<pochu> I'm unsubscribing from tracker bugs in Launchpad. Not enough time and I don't really care much about it anymore...
<pochu> Upstream and Debian maintainer are subscribed to it
<tedg> Nokia's putting a bunch of money/time into Tracker -- I'm hoping it'll have a rebirth.
<tedg> Not for Jaunty for sure though.
<dobey> heh
<pochu> and imendio too I think
<pochu> err
<pochu> or perhaps that's Nokia paying Imendio to work on Tracker :)
<dobey> i think nokia contracted codethink to work on tracker
<pochu> I know Martyn Russell has been working a lot in tracker, and he's from Imendio
<pochu> dobey: maybe codethink subcontracted imendio :P
<dobey> no i think nokia just contracts everyone they possibly can
<dobey> oh wow, nice
<dobey> there are 1344 bugs with the needs-packaging tag :(
<crevette> hey
<dobey> hi crevette
<pochu> hey crevette
<crevette> hello dobey
<pochu> dobey: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-needs-packaging-bugs
<crevette> heu pochu
<crevette> pochu: I'm packaging a gnome tarball and I need to update a patch 03_autoconf, how can I do? I should just run autoconf ?
<pochu> crevette: if it's really only changing configure, that may work (but may not)
<pochu> crevette: `autoreconf -fiv && rm -r autom4te.cache` always work though, but will update configure, makefiles, libtool etc
<dobey> which you probably need to do anyway, and you may also have to re-run intltoolize
<dashua> Is gnome-sound-preferences missing on the latest Jaunty?  Volume control in the new applet does nothing as well.  I just upgraded from Intrepid 64 and it was nearly flawless.  I just wanted to confirm this wasn't an upgrade issue.
<pochu> I think it's now in gnome-media
<pochu> dashua: what version of gnome-media do you have?
<pochu> you need gnome-media 2.25.1
<dashua> pochu: /gnome-media_2.25.1-0ubuntu1_amd64
<pochu> dashua: don't you mean gnome-sound-properties ?
<dashua> pochu: Yes.
<pochu> it was in gnome-control-center, but has been removed in 2.25.3
<pochu> should have been added in gnome-utils 2.25.1, but looks like it wasn't
<dashua> bug 314957 is the closet thing I could find
<pochu> either it wasn't, or it wasn't shipped in the Ubuntu binaries
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314957 in gnome-control-center "Jaunty A2 - gnome-sound-properties missing" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314957
<dashua> Ok thx
<pochu> according to that it's replaced by the new gnome-volume-control in gnome-media
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-09
<maxb> This is a bit of a weird question... but where does the GNOME panel network monitor get its data from?
<maxb> I'm experimenting with madwifi-hal on my Asus Aspire One, because ath5k seems somewhat less than reliable
<maxb> And it seems to work... except that the monitor shows phantom network activity for no clear reason
<raw> hello everyone - is this the correct place to get some help on new desktop install?
<crevette> good morning
<huats> morning all
<mvo> hey huats
<huats> hey mvo :)
<huats> and seb128 :)
<seb128> lut huats
<mvo> slomo: I mailed tim about the preformance issues with the bbc plugin with the new codec install stuff, should I forward the mail to you as well ? I guess that is a good idea maybe you have some good ideas as well
<mvo> slomo: I think otherwise we can do a new upload to experimental and sync into ubuntu
<mvo> not quite ready in all points but a good step forward
<slomo> mvo: yeah, please CC me :) tim told me about your mail and asked me some questions already ;) also, please upload it when you think it's ready :)
<mvo> slomo: slomo(at)debian.org ?
<mvo> slomo: bounced
<slomo> thanks :)
<mvo> slomo: feedback welcome. I can publish the current patch (that takes too long :) if needed - but its pretty trivial
<slomo> mvo: essentially you're interating over all packages and do what gnome-codec-install does?
<mvo> slomo: yes
<mvo> slomo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/bbc_totem_plugin_new_codec_install_system.diff
<slomo> why is it that slow? in gnome-codec-install it's less than 5 seconds here
<mvo> slomo: have you tried it with a cold cache? its fast when the its in the disk cache
<slomo> ah
<mvo> I think its perfectly acceptable for g-c-i because it needs to do it only once for each missing codec
<mvo> but the bbc plugin does this check on each startup :/
<slomo> i guess you don't have an idea how to improve that in the BBC plugin? :) it needs this information to only show those files for which codecs can be installed
<mvo>  echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<mvo> to simulate it
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> its tricky, we can always generate a static cached version and use that but that removes a lot of the flexibility we have with the new system
<mpt> "The configuration file /etc/default/console-setup specifies a keyboard layout and variant that are not supported by the configuration program.  Because of that, no questions about the keyboard layout will be asked and your current configuration will be preserved."
<slomo> mvo: maybe add a button to the totem BBC plugin to "refresh codec information" and use a static version there ;)
 * mpt doesn't understand that
<slomo> mpt: that file contains a keyboard setting that is not known by the configuration program so instead of offering you some questions to change it (and you have to change it to something else then) it simply takes the values from there instead of asking questions
<mvo> slomo: hm, good idea, thinking about it we could a cache what packages/versions we have seen already
<mvo> slomo: or cheat (I like cheating!)
<mvo> slomo: and only inspect packages that have the word gstreamer in them
 * mvo likes htis idea
<slomo> is it much faster then?
 * crevette was thinking about htat
<mpt> slomo, what configuration program?
<mpt> this came up when I was installing updates
<slomo> mpt: the debconf stuff of console-setup i guess
<mvo> slomo: yes, should be - what makes it slow is reading the package records, the information "name, dependencies etc are all cache in a (faster) mmap strcutrue"
 * mvo can't type
<slomo> seb128: you want to sync gstreamer0.10 0.10.21.2-3 later, fixes FTBFS for binary-arch ;)
<mvo> mpt: that comes striaght from debconf, cjwatson is probably someone to talk to about it
<slomo> mvo: ok, that would work too then :)
<mvo> slomo: I try it now, thanks for you input :)
 * mvo hugs slomo
 * slomo hugs mvo 
<seb128> slomo: yeah, I was going to do that, thanks for the following on those issues ;-)
<mvo> mpt: I assume you did not edit /etc/defaul/console-setup by hand?
<slomo> mvo: this won't work for bluez-audio then but OTOH it doesn't contain any codecs, just an audio sink ;) iirc all other packages contain gstreamer in their name
<mvo> slomo: I could check dependencies too, slightly more expansive but still cheaper than the record
<slomo> no, the name is good enough IMHO :)
<mvo> mpt: actually it might be a caused by the global keyboard config button ...
<mvo> slomo: ok
<mpt> mvo, I think I haven't ever edited it by hand
<mvo> slomo: it looks like this brought it from 30s to less than 1 sec
 * mvo likes that
<soren> asac: I forget... Did you want me to remind you this week or next week about the plugin finder database update?
<slomo> mvo: sounds good :)
 * mvo goes and patches totem 
<asac> soren: lets make that next week ;). is that good enough for you?
<soren> asac: Sure.
<didrocks> hey all
<slomo> seb128: please sync gstreamer0.10 0.10.21.2-3, not -2 ;)
<seb128> slomo: too late
<seb128> slomo: what is broken in -2?
<slomo> the binary-indep detection is broken and it will fail the same way as -1 :)
<slomo> i mean, it will fail unless binary-indep is built too
<seb128> ok, will sync -3 when it's available
<slomo> thanks :)
<huats> mvo: a tricky question for you (seb128 told me to ask you)
<seb128> it's not really tricky ;-)
<huats> do you know a way to compare 2 OR MORE debian package version number
<huats> dpkg --compare-version only take 2 arguments
<huats> I will be interested in more
<soren> What would the expected output be?
<huats> soren: I don't mind
<huats> :)
<huats> I would adapt myself :)
<maxb> huats: So, you want to sort a list of debian version numbers?
<huats> maxb: yep
<maxb> in Python:   import apt_pkg; apt_pkg.init(); lots_of_versions.sort(apt_pkg.VersionCompare)
<huats> maxb: ok
<huats> thanks I  try that
<mvo> seb128: can you please sync gnome-codec-install from debian incoming ?
<seb128> mvo: done
<seb128> mvo: and NEWed too
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> mvo: you're welcome
<seb128> mvo: you are switching jaunty to it now?
<mvo> seb128: yes, not quite yet but soon, its in good shape
<seb128> mvo: cool, let me know if you need some help testing it
<mvo> seb128: just install it and play with it, should work already (the totem bbc plugin got ported too with the latest upload)
<mvo> the bbc plugin is pretty cool too IMO :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> a bit slow
<seb128> but cool
<mvo> the bbc plugin? or the codec search stuff?
<seb128> the bbc thing, or a least it needs to download the index which can take some time over a slow internet connection
<mvo> aha, yes
<mvo> its pretty fast for me, but I have a good line
<seb128> we got quite some bugs about it in the first version
<mvo> seb128: is it better now?
<seb128> because it was downloading at the totem startup and people where wondering why totem was freezen for a minutes before starting to play anything
<mvo> oh - yeah :)
<seb128> now it only download when you select the bbc option
<seb128> so that's ok ;-)
<pedro_> hello folks ;-)
<mvo> hey pedro_
<seb128> hey pedro_
<seb128> pedro_: how are you? not too hard to catch up on all those bugs?
<seb128> pedro_: I was busy on GNOME 2.25.4 this week but I'll bug triage next week
<seb128> cassidy: there?
<cassidy> seb128: I am
<seb128> cassidy: do you have any clue about the telepathy-glib version that is likely to go into jaunty?
<seb128> cassidy: or do you know who would know?
<cassidy> seb128: I'd say the more recent, the better is
<cassidy> why? is there a problem with it ?
<seb128> cassidy: is there any schedule about coming tarballs?
<seb128> cassidy: no, I just got asked by somebody else
<cassidy> don't know. I'm not really working on tp-glib
<cassidy> but we recently fixed some nasty crashes so it would be good to have a recent version
<cassidy> not sure if we already release with them though
<cassidy> seb128: bigon is the Telepathy Ubuntu guy :)
<bigon> telepathy-glib |   0.7.20-1 | jaunty/universe | sourc
<cassidy> when is the freeze deadline ?
<seb128> cassidy: 2009-03-nn I guess ;-)
<cassidy> ok so that shouldn't be a problem
<seb128> right
<seb128> bigon: hey, I got asked if you plan to update empathy in jaunty btw ;-)
<bigon> seb128: I'm waiting that the new version goes throught the debian new queue
<seb128> bigon: ah, you already started on GNOME 2.25 in debian?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> bigon: there is no ubuntu change remaining?
<seb128> ie, you are waiting to sync?
<Zdra> seb128: jaunty already has 2.25.3, no? 2.25.4 was released recently
<bigon> there is only one patch remaining, I must discuss about it with zdra (again)
<bigon> .2 in jaunty
<seb128> Zdra: 2.25.2
<Zdra> bigon: there is 1 patch in debian package for latest release, a hot fix already committed in trunk
<Zdra> and 1 ubuntu patch... but we already discussed it
<seb128> it can be a good idea to upload the debian version as 0ubuntu1 to bypass new and ask a sync when it'll be newed in debian
<bigon> Zdra: but we should discuss it again :p
<bigon> seb128: ok I will do that when I have some time
<seb128> cool
<Zdra> bigon: my opinion is it has absolutely nothing to do in a ubuntu package, if you want to discuss attach the patch on an upstream bug
<bigon> Zdra: you already close the bug as notfix
<Zdra> with a good reason IIRC
<seb128> what is the change about there?
<Zdra> seb128: tabs on chat window does not take the full width in ubuntu
<seb128> that seems to make sense
<seb128> that's what other GNOME software do
<seb128> why don't you want to use that change?
<Zdra> seb128: that's not what gnome-terminal does
<Zdra> what I don't like is: 1) contact that have long alias (all msn contacts) the tab takes the full width and other conversations are hidden, you have to scroll it. 2) tabs have variant width which makes harder to close them
<Zdra> in fact there is absolutely no rule for tab width, each app have different behaviour
<seb128> that's a discussion to take upstream
<seb128> but most GNOME software do it the other way
<seb128> ie gedit
<seb128> nautilus
<Zdra> seb128: wrong
<seb128> ?
<Zdra> seb128: gedit has variable tab width, nautilus has fixed width
<seb128> which means 3 applications and 3 different ways
<Zdra> gnome-terminal uses the full width and gives the same size for each tab
<Zdra> and empathy has a 4th way: tab are shown even if there is only one
<seb128> that should really be discussed upstream then
<seb128> on desktop-devel-list
<seb128> would be nice to have HIG recommendations on that
<seb128> and a standard behaviour
<Zdra> seb128: I agree that it must be discussed upstream, even if the answer could really be "it depends on the usage of the application"
<seb128> why would it depend?
<Zdra> seb128: it makes sense for empathy to always show the tab (even if only one) because there is more info in it (type notification, presence icon, etc)
<seb128> maybe the tab is not the only or the best way to display those though
<dobey> pidgin solves that problem by putting the information in like 5 different places in the same window :-/
<Zdra> dobey: exactly why I take pidgin as an example of what is wrong
 * bigon is quite happy to have launch this discussion :p
<dobey> Zdra: yes, but because pidgin is wrong/crap, doesn't mean empathy is right, either :)
<Zdra> dobey: sure
<Zdra> I'm open to discussion, but I don't like ubuntu adding patches like that where upstream explicitely said it is not that easy
<dobey> also the HIG does have recommendations on this
<dobey> but nobody seems to follow them any more
<dobey> the HIG's position is "don't do MDI"
<seb128> Zdra: right, the patch has been quickly added, I think the intend was to try to standardize the desktop applications which is probably something we will do at some point even if upstream doesn't but that was not really discussed there and a bit quickly
<Zdra> seb128: if it is a decision of ubuntu's desktop team that was discussed, I can accept it, there is no problem. But I think it is just a maintainer pushing for its own personal feeling and ignoring upstream (was not bigon).
<seb128> Zdra: right, Keybuk did the change I think
<Zdra> anyway, it's not that important :)
<seb128> Zdra: no that was not discussed, but there was some specs already about standardizing the tabs behaviour between applications though
<seb128> right
<bigon> I will drop a mail to gnome usuability ml maybe
<crevette> I think this is already a bug about that, I remember hub telling me that back in 2005
<seb128> vuntz: there to talk about gnome-session?
<vuntz> seb128: euh, j'ai piscine ?
<vuntz> :-)
<seb128> vuntz: t'es pas crédible ;-)
<vuntz> had to try
<seb128> vuntz: do you run current 2.25? is the new mixer applet correctly autostarted for you?
<vuntz> seb128: no, I only have a jhbuilt 2.25
<seb128> vuntz: I get timeout error for the /usr/share/gnome/autostart desktop, could be due to gnome-wm which is installed there on ubuntu though
<huats> seb128: Guess who has a nice hack of check-symbols :)
<vuntz> seb128: let me update gnome-media and see on jhbuild
<seb128> huats: cool ;-) try to get #ubuntu-motu to review and upload it then
<seb128> vuntz: thanks
<huats> seb128: that is too much of a hack....
<huats> but I'l try :)
<seb128> vuntz: do you use gnome-wm in opensuse? or did you do the compiz fallback thing an another way?
<vuntz> seb128: we use gnome-wm too
<seb128> vuntz: do you get timeout errors in your .xsession-errors? I had the same error on 2.24
<vuntz> I get a timeout for the new volume control stuff, indeed
<vuntz> I can't see a timeout for gnome-wm on my .xsession-errors, but that doesn't mean anything ;-)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> vuntz: if you get the timeout too that means that's not ubuntu specific which is already something ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: thanks for testing
<crevette> hey
<crevette> seb128: hello
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette>  I was not able to package latest gnome-nettol due to a patch I wasn't able to  update (03_autoconf)
<crevette> I should just run autoconf to update the patch ?
<seb128> what issue did you get when trying to update it?
<crevette> let me try again
<seb128> crevette: usually want to want to do is
<seb128> go to the source, move the patch away, run cdbs-edit-patch, autoconf, clean the cache dir, and close the patch edit
<crevette> it is what I did but if I look at the patch, the files modified are not the same, the original touched configure and aclocal.m4
<crevette> twith the new one, I do what you said and it touches only configure
<seb128> crevette: that's not an issue, the aclocal change was probably because upstream didn't use the same autotools version
<seb128> crevette: if they do now only the configure change
<crevette> okay
<crevette> seb128: okay, now gnome-nettool FTBFS
<seb128> crevette: what error?
<crevette> hmmm, missing variable, probable lpi patch I modified
<crevette> probably
<crevette> seb128: okay I fixed all the remaining problem with gnome-nettool
<seb128> crevette: cool
<pedro_> seb128: the retracers are working again?
<seb128> pedro_: yes, why?
<seb128> pedro_: you didn't notice the bug mails about retracing? ;-)
<pedro_> seb128: i did but with a lot of failed ones, now i'm getting a few with good ones ;-)
 * pedro_ happy
<pedro_> seb128: thanks you
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> the not good ones were the one we got during the time they were not running
<seb128> versions changed meanwhile and the retracing didn't work correctly
<seb128> new bugs should be working now
<seb128> brb, trying other changes
<pedro_> nice nice nice
<pitti> pedro_: working on it as fast as I can...
 * pedro_ hugs pitti
<pedro_> you rock ;-)
 * pitti hugs pedro_
<pitti> SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the mesa-utils package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<pitti> WTF?
<pitti> mvo: ^ what does that mean?
<pitti> mvo: (from "if not pm.GetArchives(fetcher, self._list, self._records):")
<fta> seb128: could you do something for fennec? it's stuck in the NEW queue since last year.
<seb128> fta: what is fennec?
<fta> a browser, kind of firefox for mobile but also usable on the desktop for web/addons developpers
<fta> it's in my ppa too, if you want to see it running
<seb128> fta: ok, that's not for today, I've to run a few minutes and it's probably going to take longer than that to review but I'll try to have a look next week
<fta> seb128, it's a really small package but it's ok
<fta> je ne suis plus à un jour près :P
<Tm_T> fta: kiitos samoin
<fta> Tm_T, :)
<johanbr> On a fresh install of the Jaunty daily build from today, Nautilus segfaults when I plug in a usb drive. Is this known?
<Tm_T> johanbr: ooh, that's great!
<johanbr> it is?
<crevette> this is know by me at least
<crevette> I had that few time and when I tried to chase it disappeared
<crevette> if you can have a stacktrace it would be cool I guesse
<johanbr> crevette: alright, I'll see what I can find. thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-10
<vuntz> do you guys have a way to get all the desktop files (in /usr/share/applications) from all packages?
<vuntz> I'd like to make sure that a new desktop-file-utils doesn't break things
<crevette> hello
<crevette> I have a problem building a tarball I'm packaging in pbuilder
<crevette> aptitude in pbuildre chroot reports that pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy is broken, I don't know it if matters
<crevette> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103208/
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-11
<humphreybc> Hello everyone, who do I need to speak to about Lucid CD contents?
<humphreybc> no one?
<didrocks> good morning o/
<oni> hi
<didrocks> morning oni
<oni> anyone tryed to use 9.10 on intel i5-clarkdale
<oni> it is booting fine but when gnome starts in suddenly hangs any idea?
<didrocks> oni: this is not a support channel, please, head to #ubuntu if you can find a workaround (if you have a X server running, maybe disabling compiz can be a start to see if it's related to 3D acceleration)
<oni> in #ubuntu nobody could help so i tryed here
<didrocks> oni: you didn't find anything related on LP or on ubuntuforums?
<oni> no i think clarkdale is a bit to new
<didrocks> maybe disabling 3D acceleration on the driver is a start. I have no other clue, sorry :/
<oni> ok thanks i will try it
<azteech> oni: use this search link for info regarding linux issues and such for the clarkdale - http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+%2B+intel+i5-clarkdale&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<azteech> whole page of info, including bug reports
<azteech> lot of it not specific to ubuntu-branded - but definitely linux hits
<oni> my google(german) just finds reviews
<azteech> try putting it in this way in a search window - "ubuntu + intel i5-clarkdale" without the quote marks
<oni> thats exactly what your link is doing
<oni> may i should put a detailt bug report to LP
<rickspencer3> join #quickly
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, good morning, welcome to the desktop team!!
<didrocks> thanks a lot rickspencer3 :)
<azteech> just as an example - here are a couple links that the search brought up: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_lynnfield&num=1  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7903098
<azteech> oni: maybe you will need to try that, after disabling 3D acceleration, as didrocks advised above.
<oni> these posts are about the "old" i5 series
<azteech> oni: no problem - then recommend do as suggested, and if nothing works, file a detailed bug report then
<oni> ok thanks
<seb128> good morning there
<chrisccoulson_g1> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson_g1, it's monday morning and I'm not fully awake yet but good I think
<seb128> what about you?
<chrisccoulson_g1> yeah, I'm good thanks. but stuck in a long queue of traffic in my car at the moment
<seb128> oh :-(
<seb128> still due to the winter weather?
<chrisccoulson_g1> I'm not too sure yet. I think there must have been an accident somewhere on my route
<chrisccoulson_g1> the weather isn't too bad now though
<baptistemm> hello
<seb128> hey baptistemm
<seb128> chrisccoulson_g1, did you have any chance to look at g-c-c yet?
<seb128> it should be rebuilt for tomorrow if we want to get the libgnome-desktop soname transition done for alpha2
<chrisccoulson_g1> seb128 - I did it last night, and pushed to bzr
<seb128> nice
<seb128> any reason you didn't upload?
<chrisccoulson_g1> I haven't had a chance to make sure everything still works though
<chrisccoulson_g1> gcc is in desktop-core package set, so I can't upload
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> if there is no breakage that's ok nowadays since g-c-c is only capplets
<seb128> g-s-d is the session visible component
<seb128> but I will give it a try later, thanks
<seb128> I'm getting coffee first!
<chrisccoulson_g1> coffee sounds good!
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> salut rickspencer3
<seb128> comment ça va ?
<seb128> bien arrivé en France ?
<rickspencer3> bon
<rickspencer3> uh, don't know "yesterday" :(
<rickspencer3> oops, running out of power
 * rickspencer3 runs to fnac to get a covnerter
<seb128> "hier"
<seb128> see you later!
<seb128> I don't think not having a ground plug is an issue btw
<seb128> davidbarth, hey, I told you that upload on friday was not a good thing ;-)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: see you later
<seb128> I had to do fixing on saturday evening since things got screwed and all indicators were just crashing
<rickspencer3> bbiab
<davidbarth> seb128: what happened?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson_g1 and baptistemm
 * davidbarth reads up the log
<seb128> davidbarth, new libdbusmenu-gk required new libdbusmenu-glib without saying so
<seb128> davidbarth, and the new libdbusmenu-glib used a Breaks on indicators packages that need an update
<chrisccoulson_g1> hey didrocks, how are you?
<seb128> davidbarth, which leaded to have the gtk version update and not the glib one and things crashing on lack of symbols
<chrisccoulson_g1> I wish I had got some coffee in my car
<davidbarth> seb128: well, i told kenvandine that you did not recommend uploads on Friday, so what happened?
<seb128> he did upload anyway
<seb128> and things broke
<seb128> anyway no real issue I sorted that
<davidbarth> seb128: sure, but sorry for the issue
<seb128> but it made me unhappy to have to work on saturday evening to fix things when I told people to not upload on firday for that reason ;-)
<davidbarth> seb128: ok, i'll try to clarify that during our integration call today
<seb128> davidbarth, don't bother that's a distro issue, I will talk to kenvandine when he's around
<seb128> nothing your team did wrong
<seb128> out of delays tarball to friday which leaded to the conflict ;-)
<seb128> but that happens
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_g1: fine thanks. Concerning the coffee, I'm sure you'll take some in a bottle for the return path :)
<chrisccoulson_g1> didrocks - yeah, I think I need to invest in a flask for coffee
<chrisccoulson_g1> I'm tempted to turn around, I've only moved 1 mile in the last hour
<seb128> you can get out?
<seb128> or you are stucked on a one way road?
<didrocks> hum, too bad… good luck :/
<chrisccoulson_g1> seb128 - fortunately, its not 1 way. I could turn around if I don't move much soon
<seb128> that's something
<seb128> cassidy, hey
<seb128> cassidy, bug #399039, do you know if that will be backport to telepathy-gabble 0.8?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399039 in empathy "Typing notification in empathy doesn't work for XMPP (google talk and jabber)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399039
<seb128> or if 0.9 is what we should use in lucid?
<seb128> wb rickspencer3
<seb128> did you found what you needed?
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<rickspencer3> people in Paris are quite helpful so far
<rickspencer3> despite that I have the communication powers of a chimp here
<didrocks> you seem to be surprised :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, not surprised
<rickspencer3> didrocks, did you get onto wiki.canonical yet?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no, Alice sent me an email and I told her I've still no access to the wiki
<rickspencer3> hmmm'
<rickspencer3> well, you are on irc.canonical
<rickspencer3> so go to #rt
<rickspencer3> I'll meet you there
<seb128> rickspencer3, communication: it's a good way to measure your french skills and to learn some extra bits too ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, yup
<rickspencer3> I still can't parse anything anyone says to me
<rickspencer3> but occasionally vocabulary words pop
<rickspencer3> or I'll hear someone say something I understand, but never to me ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you're already presenting you in French "Bonjour, je m'appelle…". I think this is well appreciated :-)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, right, then they reply in French, and I look totally confused .. and they say "are you speaking English?"
<rickspencer3> ;)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<seb128> hehe ;-)
<rickspencer3> I can say "merci" as well
<rickspencer3> I think also appreciated
<didrocks> right
<rickspencer3> and d'accord ;)
<seb128> and chouette? :-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> didrocks, want to come into town and meet up for some lunch?
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> I'm getting some wifi troubles recently
<seb128_> I'm wondering if that the lucid driver or the laptop card having issues
<cassidy> seb128, I think we should probably switch to 0.9 for Lucid yeah
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yes, what time and where is the best for you?
<cassidy> seb128, I'll ask to the Gabble guys what they think and I'll let you know
<rickspencer3> didrocks, any time starting now
<didrocks> rickspencer3: let me check for trains
<seb128> cassidy, can you check if we will get a 1.0 or 0.9 stable on schedule?
<cassidy> oki
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I've one at 11:43, which should bring me next to the hotel at 12:05. Is it ok for you?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, poifect
<seb128> cassidy, ok thanks
<seb128> cassidy, no hurry!
<cassidy> sure
<didrocks> rickspencer3: leaving now. I'll find you at the hotel lobby
<rickspencer3> didrocks, great
<rickspencer3> bon voyage
<chrisccoulson_g1> excellent, I've finally arrive at work!
<chrisccoulson_g1> it only took me 3 hours!
<seb128> chrisccoulson_g1, took you only 3 hours?
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson_g1
<seb128> not the best week to start the week
 * chrisccoulson_g1 hugs seb128
<chrisccoulson_g1> I'm quite tired now - I've normally had 3 coffees by now
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> davidbarth, do you know what's going on with the indicator-me options?
<seb128> like im status, etc
<seb128> is that a new source? is it expected to land this week?
<seb128> the current session applet dropped those
<davidbarth> seb128: atm the indicator-me code contains what was in the status sub-menu of the session menu
<davidbarth> seb128: it will be enhanced to support more of the features that are now defined (and approved) in the "me menu" spec
<seb128> what is indicator-me? a new source?
<seb128> will it be available before beta2?
<davidbarth> seb128: the me menu is part of the a2 delivery
<seb128> alpha2 I mean
<seb128> ok
<davidbarth> seb128: it's a new source yes, with a separate package
<seb128> it's not there atm and freeze is tomorrow
<seb128> I guess it's rather a ted and kenvandine's question though
<seb128> I will sort that with them when they are around
<davidbarth> seb128: so, that was part of the "don't release of friday"
<davidbarth> seb128: or i don't know
<seb128> the point I tried to make is "don't make half baked broken changes before running away for the weekend"
<davidbarth> but it's in our ppa, i'm running the code, it keeps running in integration with the supported IM clients, like it used to within the sesion menu
<seb128> ie either do everything in a tested way or wait monday ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will sort that with ken and ted
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i wasn't the last person to arrive at work ;)
<chrisccoulson> someone else has just arrived now
<seb128> lol
<seb128> in time for lunch!
<seb128> oh, not yet, it's one hour earlier for you guys
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm definately ready for lunch now
<cassidy> seb128, the chat state bug has been fixed in 0.8
<seb128> cassidy, oh ok, the GNOME bug comments stated in didn't, thanks
<cassidy> It did now. We just backported the patch :)  Adding a comment
<seb128> thank you!
<seb128> so you recommend staying on 0.8?
<cassidy> for now yes. I think 0.9 still have few regressions
<cassidy> we should hopefully get rid of them soon
<seb128> ok thanks
<mvo> seb128: hi
<seb128> re
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> seb128: a quick question, we used to have a "text" option on boot that prevetned gdm from starting
<seb128> I should sort that autoconnect and ip change issue
<seb128> it tends to make my client bounce on session start
<mvo> seb128: this seems to be gone again with the convert to a job file?
<seb128> it should not
<mvo> so that should still work? I have a look then
<seb128> 	    case "${ARG}" in
<seb128> 		text|-s|s|S|single)
<seb128> 		    exit 0
<seb128> mvo, ^ that's the upstart job
<seb128> 	do
<seb128> ups
<seb128> wehre
<seb128> 	# Check kernel command-line for inhibitors
<seb128> 	for ARG in $(cat /proc/cmdline)
<mvo> seb128: thanks. odd. I double check, maybe I did a typo or something with grub was odd
<seb128> or maybe the job file is buggy in some way
<seb128> but it has not been intentionally dropped
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, are you around?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he was around but stopped IRC, he said it's not stable enough in the train
<seb128> but he reads scrollback every now and then apparently
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> so better to just ask your question
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - could you add a karmic task to bug 505789?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505789 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-command -p triggers keyboard event" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505789
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be a regression caused by a previous SRU
<seb128> you can probably do that no? did you try?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just tried that, but i can't do it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you managed to suggest it for nomination but not nominate it right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've accepted it now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<tedg> Looks like some work to do from Friday's upload :(
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> first we don't have im actions anymore now
<seb128> but that apparently waits on a new source?
<tedg> Yes, it was split out into the "indicator-me" package.
<seb128> tedg, the rhythmbox menu looks weird now, previous and next got broken icons
<seb128> and the power icon on the shutdown line is weird too, especially shifted
<tedg> seb128: Yes, they're using GTK Stock icons and we need to figure out a way to translate that into icon-naming-spec icons.
<tedg> GTK does that internally, but we need to do it somewhat externally.
<seb128> ok
<tedg> The shifting is somewhat on purpose.  It's so that the items can have checkboxes and icons as well.  GTK doesn't support this but all the other toolkits do.
<seb128> tedg, you guys screwed the update by not update the shlibs version for libdbusmenu btw
<tedg> There isn't enough spacing there, but that's a simpler fix :)
<seb128> tedg, libdbusmenu-glib got blocked while -gtk got updated which leaded to crashland
<tedg> So -gtk should depend on -glib?  (I saw the bug, but I'm not sure I understood)
<seb128> it does use symbols from it since it was crashing on a not found symbol there
<seb128> so yes, it should depends on the version which has all the symbols it needs
<seb128> that's done usually by updating the shlibs number in the package when api are added
<seb128> the current package has a shlib version for -gtk in its rules
<seb128> but none for -glib
<tedg> Why wouldn't we have -gtk depend on the exact version, as they'll always get updated together?
<seb128> they didn't
<seb128> which leaded to crash land
<seb128> they are different binary
<seb128> somebody made the new -glib Breaks the old indicators
<seb128> which made -glib in hold until the indicators were updated
<seb128> but nothing blocked the -gtk update
<seb128> which leaded to new -gtk installed with all -glib
<seb128> and the version mismatch doesn't work so well
<tedg> Okay, so in the libdbusmenu-gtk0 should have "Depends: libdbusmenu-glib (= ${binary:Version})
<seb128> >= should do
<seb128> but yes
<seb128> the shlibs system should take care of such depends
<seb128> if you use a shlib
<seb128> "shlib" means "the version required to have the current complete api set"
<tedg> But since they're built together, wouldn't it not go through that?
<seb128> the debian tools add a depends on the lib by going through ldd list basically
<seb128> ldd library.so
<seb128> and it add the package containing the lib (>= versin_shlib)
<seb128> in this case you get -gtk depends on -glib (>= 0)
<seb128> since you didn't set a shlib
<seb128> it also means that right now that something building against libdbusmenu-glib0 will get a depends on it with no version
<seb128> shlibs is a trick to make sure you get a least the api you built against
<seb128> it doesn't do symbol granularity
<kenvandine> seb128, eww...
<seb128> it just says "I built against version <n> of this lib so I will depends on that version because I know it's working"
<seb128> you can't know that version n-1 would work too
<seb128> slightly tweaked to make that "depends on the version which has the current api"
<tedg> Do you know a good package to look at to see how to set it up?
<seb128> ie if the api has no addition between 0.2 and 0.3 the shlib stays to 0.2
<seb128> libdbusmenu?
<seb128> as said the rules has the line which set it for -gtk
<seb128> but not for -glib
<seb128> you need to add the same line for that one
<tedg> Ah, I see.
<seb128> and make sure you update the versions when you add things to the api
<seb128> or use .symbols
<seb128> which is the modern way
<seb128> it lists all symbols and the version they have been added to
<seb128> so you know from the symbols you use what version you need
<tedg> Is there a tool to do that, or by hand?
<seb128> dpkg-gensymbols is the tools used for those
<seb128> once set up you don't have to do anything
<seb128> typically build will break when it run into symbols not listed
<seb128> and give you a diff with those listed as being added in the version you try to build
<seb128> so you just apply the diff and rebuild
<seb128> no need to do history
<seb128> you can start by making a list of all symbols and say they have been added in the current version
<seb128> and work incremental from there
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, can you summarize where we stand now, what needs sponsoring, seeding, adding, etc?
<seb128> kenvandine, the alpha2 freeze is tomorrow
<seb128> and pitti is travelling today which somewhat limit you main promotion, newing etc speed
<kenvandine> seb128, cjwatson fixed the upload perms
<kenvandine> i got that stuff uploaded
<kenvandine> only current issue i know of is jockey
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> there is no im menu anymore in current lucid
<kenvandine> won't build, because of a regression in a kde lib
<seb128> that's a new source no?
<seb128> has that been uploaded?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> pitti and i traded a couple emails this morning
<seb128> kenvandine, btw next time avoid disruptive change on friday evening if you can, I told davidbarth to not to it...
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> pykdeuic4 calls kde_i18n_string.escape() which doesn't exist any more
<kenvandine> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37627198/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.jockey_0.5.5-0ubuntu6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> oh, you speak about jockey
<seb128> good to know but I think if it's not in alpha2 that's ok
<kenvandine> and the mono bindings to libappindicator are broken
<seb128> I'm rather concerned about the new source
<seb128> with the im status, etc
<kenvandine> ah, just indicator-me then
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> which isn't uploaded yet
<seb128> as said before freeze is tomorrow
<kenvandine> i need you for that :)
<seb128> and our main promotion, newing etc will not be as efficient with pitti travelling
<seb128> is it ready to be sponsored?
<kenvandine> i think so, let me look at it one more time
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... after updating this morning and rebooting the app indicator is working again
<kenvandine> but not for mono
<kenvandine> tedg, we really need that fixed asap...
 * kenvandine files a bug
<kenvandine> seb128, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-me/ubuntu is ready to be sponsored
<seb128> kenvandine, looking
<tedg> kenvandine: No one uses Mono ;)
<tedg> kenvandine: Did you file a bug?
<seb128> tedg in a troll mood today? ;-)
<tedg> seb128: No, I'm applying for moderator on boycottnovell.com ;)
<seb128> heh
<seb128> tedg, why do you distribute a LGPL copy in the indicator-me source if there is only GPL code there?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<tedg> seb128: Uhm, good question? :)
<kenvandine> tedg, bug 505923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505923 in indicator-application "mono bindings doesn't show indicator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505923
<kenvandine> tedg, please remove the crufty license file :)
<seb128> tedg, also "POLKIT_REQUIRED_VERSION=0.92" in configure seems useless?
 * kenvandine suspects there is plenty of cruft left over from indicator-session
<seb128> lool, mvo: could one of you quickly sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-me/ubuntu for me, I want to NEW in but I can't sponsor and NEW
<seb128> it's a new source from dxteam and should be fairly trivial
<seb128> I just had a quick look and it seems ok
<lool> seb128: Looking
<seb128> lool, thanks
<kenvandine> lool, and it isn't really much "new" code... just split out for indicator-session
<kenvandine> jcastro was rather disappointed it wasn't all the "bling" we saw at UDS :)
<kenvandine> tedg,  the mono bindings problem should just be a case or re-generating the bindings?
 * kenvandine thinks that should happen automatically... like in distcheck or something
<tedg> kenvandine: I don't know, it seems like they should have been regenerated in the build.
<tedg> kenvandine: Did you run Tomboy on the command line?
<tedg> kenvandine: I'm curious if the error means something more to you :)
<kenvandine> (tomboy:24379): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_property: object class `AppIndicator' has no property named `PROP_STATUS_S'
<seb128> tedg, are the broken previous and next icons in rhythmbox a rhythmbox patch issue?
<kenvandine> that isn't a new message
<tedg> seb128: They're a libappindicator issue.
<seb128> tedg, ok thanks
<kenvandine> tedg, however... running tomboy doesn't display it in the indicator and it does actually stay running as if it is
 * seb128 reassign bug
<tedg> kenvandine: Yeah, but that's why it's broken now :)  It's not setting the status.
<kenvandine> does that need to be in the bindings or does the tomboy patch need to do that?
<tedg> kenvandine: Before we ignored the status, so it didn't matter.  Now we're listening to applications :)
<seb128> oh, nice to see that fixed
<seb128> it means I could do the nautilus change now ;-)
<tedg> kenvandine: It should set the status when creating the object -- atleast that's how it's done in C.  We don't provide another way to do it -- I'm not sure how Mono handles that.
<lool> tedg: POLKIT_REQUIRED_VERSION=0.92 in configure.ac isn't used
<kenvandine> tedg, but does tomboy need to set that?
<tedg> lool: Yup.  Deleted it just now. :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i am just wondering if we need to change the tomboy patch or mono bindings in libappindicator :)
<tedg> kenvandine: Yes.  But, I'm not sure how.  If it's part of the "new" function or if it's explicit.
<kenvandine> what is the C function?
<lool> tedg: configure.ac requires DBUSMENUGLIB_REQUIRED_VERSION=0.1.1 and DBUSMENUGTK_REQUIRED_VERSION=0.2.0 but packaging requires 0.2 of both
<kenvandine> that should be 0.2.0...
<tedg> kenvandine: For instance, most C programs don't set the status as much as they set the value in the _new function.  But there is a set_status as well.
<lool> tedg: You can drop AC_SUBST(APPLET_CFLAGS), _LIBS and same for STATUSERVICE_CFLAGS and _LIBS; PKG_CHECK_MODULES does it for you
<kenvandine> tedg, app_indicator_set_status?
<kenvandine> indicator.Status = Status.Active;
<tedg> lool: Oh, cool.  I didn't realize they do that now.
<lool> It has been so forever but apparently not a lot of people know
<lool> tedg, seb128: uploaded
<seb128> lool, thanks
 * seb128 hugs lool
<tedg> lool: Thanks, I've got a branch with those comments in it.
<lool> tedg: Also, 4-spaces tabs are a crime!!  ;-)
<lool>                           indicator >= $INDICATOR_REQUIRED_VERSION
<lool> >------->------->------->------->------->-------  dbusmenu-gtk >= $DBUSMENUGTK_REQUIRED_VERSION)
<tedg> james_w: I tried the "bzr send" command that you posted in Friday.  And it seems that merge@launchpad.net doesn't exist.
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: indicator-me newed to main
<kenvandine> thx
<tedg> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> thanks to lool who sponsored it so I can NEW it now ;-)
<lool> NB: I didn't test build it (lalala)
<lool> But you guys write perfect code anyway
<seb128> it's in a ppa so it should be build tested
<kenvandine> i built it in pbuilder too
<lool> Yeah, but I'm always scared of the bzr bd -S export thing with the tarball; it should just work, but yaknow
<lool> It just feels scary   ;)
<tedg> james_w: It seems to be merge@code.launchpad.net -- haven't gotten an error yet :)
<mvo> seb128: yes, I can do that
<seb128> mvo, too late
<seb128> mvo, but thanks
<mvo> oh, ok
<seb128> mvo, lool was quicker ;-)
<seb128> mvo, did you sort you gdm text issue btw?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, read your empathy messages
<rickspencer3> I can hear you, but need to set up my mic
<rickspencer3> I could hear you fine, fwiw
<seb128> kenvandine, could you push your libdbusmenu changes to bzr? I was fixing the shlib issue but apparently you didn't push the 0ubuntu2 revision there
<kenvandine> i didn't
<kenvandine> damn...
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, pushed
<kenvandine> sorry about that
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> seb128: text> that is fine, no idea what was wrong before but works fine
<seb128> mvo, ok good
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... by the way, i can't prevent xchat from setting the urgency on the window... not from the plugin
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, i can unset the urgency, but xchat sets it again after the plugin is done with it
<kenvandine> so we would need to patch xchat for it..
<seb128> don't bother with that, that's a detail
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> let me know when you want sponsoring for this one
<kenvandine> in a few minutes
<kenvandine> i want to do that this morning
<kenvandine> and then we can patch xchat to set the plugin enabled by default
<kenvandine> :)
<baptistemm> hi seb128, Do you remember the problem I reported about blank display after boot and not VT switch? your fix didn't worked :/
<seb128> ok, so I don't know
<seb128> did you try wait for a while?
<seb128> it could be fsck running...
<baptistemm> I doubt, there is no I/O activity
<baptistemm> and I don't find anything in X log. I can have gdm if I start using the "failsafe" mode, I launch netroot and then I do a "start gdm"
<baptistemm> I'll report a bug but I have nothing relevant to provide :/
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-x maybe
<baptistemm> hmm you're right
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: I've newed indicator-me binaries and added the applet depends back now
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: I've newed indicator-me binaries and added the applet depends back now, I've also fixed the dbusmenu shlib issue
<seb128> np
<tedg> seb128: Thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128, actually it should be a recommends, it will work without it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you need help on the mono binding issue?
<kenvandine> but we want it to come along for the ride
<kenvandine> imho
<seb128> ok
<seb128> we can change that in the next upload
<seb128> no hurry
<kenvandine> seb128, if you have time to look at it
<kenvandine> then i can prepare xchat-indicator for review :)
<seb128> ok, I will have a look
<kenvandine> seb128, i regenerated the bindings and tried to run the example in the examples dir
<kenvandine> and got the same results
<tedg> bratsche_: By chance, did you look at the Mono binding issue we were talking about on Friday?
<bratsche_> No, sorry.
<tedg> One thing I don't understand is why in the .metadata file there is two of several of the defines.
<tedg> Like PROP_STATUS_S has two values.
<tedg> Oh, name and type.
<tedg> Do those #defines get evaluated or do we need to translate them into strings in that file?
<bratsche_> Let me pull down the code and look, I can't remember.
<tedg> Is there an easy way to dump the property names in Mono so that we can see what they think they are?
<bratsche_> I can look at the IL disassembler.. that's the easiest way I know how to do it.
<bratsche_> Or maybe in the generated sources.. I forgot about that.
<bratsche_> Hangon
<bratsche_> You mean how is it translating from the C# enum back into something when it talks to the native lib?
<tedg> Yeah, or where is it getting the value for PROP_STATUS_S -- it's a #define in the C source.
<tedg> I'm not sure if it's getting the value correctly.
<tedg> Looking at the generated source I think it's trying to pass "PROP_STATUS_S" instead of "status" to GTK.
<bratsche_> And "PROP_STATUS" is what, an int/enum?
<tedg> #define
<tedg> Oh, sorry, PROP_STATUS is an enum.
<tedg> Actually, both of them are internal to the C file.
<tedg> They're not even in a .h.
<bratsche_> Maybe Status should be using PROP_STATUS instead of PROP_STATUS_S?
<tedg> bratsche: Perhaps, I'm not sure how it should work.  But neither of those are exported.
<bratsche> It doesn't matter if it's exported, it's a GObject property.
<DBO> can someone give me the short version on whats broken?
<bratsche> The world, dude.  The world.
<tedg> DBO: Tomboy comes up hidden because it can't change the status from "passive" to "active"
<DBO> okay, let me rephrase, can ted give me the short version
<tedg> DBO: Gives and error about not being able to evaluate PROP_STATUS_S
<DBO> ah
<DBO> will fix
<DBO> uhm, but I am in class all day today
<DBO> try adding a rule to rename PROP_STATUS_S to PROP_STATUS
<bratsche> Okay
<bratsche> What about other stuff like PROP_CATEGORY_S?  Presumably they'll have the same problems?
<DBO> potentially
<DBO> I am looking at it all now
<bratsche> The weird thing is I think we tested this stuff when we were adding the bindings.
<DBO> oh *I* see whats going n
<DBO> on
<DBO> this is suck...
<DBO> also, we can blame ted!
<bratsche> heh
<seb128> you can always blame ted
<seb128> ;-)
<DBO> basically, our bindings are a bit confused about how to set those properties because we provide them as GObject properties and as very well named method calls
<DBO> which is ultimately causing some confusion
<DBO> all we need to do is add some rules to the bindings to tell it to use the right things
<DBO> bratsche, I think getting rid of the _S will provide a quick fix
<DBO> however I'll need to straighten out the duplicate functionality
<DBO> g2g
<DBO> later
<bratsche> Okay cool.
<bratsche> Later dude.
<didrocks> going to meet pitti at La Defense, bbl
<seb128> didrocks, say hello
<seb128> didrocks, have fun
<bratsche> seb128: I think I've tracked down this gtk issue in totem a little further.  The stacktrace indicates that it's XSetBackgroundPixmap() generating the BadMatch, but when I commented that out then the very next X call generated the error instead.  Looking through xtrace it seems the last call was to GetInputFocus, which seems to be in the async code in csw which is why the bug goes away with GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS set.  Still not sure yet why it
<bratsche> 's only happening with rgba on though.
<bratsche> Fun stuff.
<seb128> seems so
<bratsche> I'm going to switch over to libappindicator for a bit now, I need to finish up a patch there before I dig into this any more.
<seb128> debugging async x calls is alway fun
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks for keeping me updated there
<chrisccoulson> hey bratsche - i was thinking of putting together a session on debugging X errors for a future UDW. perhaps you have some knowledge to contribute there? ;)
<bratsche> Uhh.. I think I need to attend such a session to learn more. :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> nobody likes debugging them, but i ended up working on a few during karmic
<bratsche> It's actually really interesting.  I used to debug some internal stuff in gtk's Win32 backend, but it wasn't so bad because MSDN is fucking amazing.  We don't have anything like that though, and I guess you have to start reading xserver code to get really deep.
<bratsche> I guess this is why there are so few people who really know all the details about this kind of stuff.
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - yeah, i had to read the xserver code a few times when investigating those types of issues
<chrisccoulson> and i hav eno clue about Xorg really ;)
<itorrey> djsiegel: I am getting Lucid up and running my main dev machine and have 9.10 installing as well. I installed Lucid (all of this in VMWare FUsion) on my MBP but Empathy didn't actually connect to any of my accounts so I'm going to work from 9.10 for the moment
<djsiegel> itorrey: sounds fine, I am sure the differences as far as themeing empathy will be slight to none
<djsiegel> itorrey: seg|ars in #ayatana said he will port your empathy theme to gwibber (twitter client shipping in Lucid)
<djsiegel> so we will have a consistent messaging style across IM and microblogging
<itorrey> Would you like me to take a crack at the color scheme?
<itorrey> Oh nice
<djsiegel> itorrey: I don't have the colors from our artists yet
<djsiegel> kwwii: ^
<djsiegel> kwwii: itorrey wants some color recommendations for the renkoo-inspired empathy theme
<djsiegel> itorrey: you may want to create a launchpad account and assign this bug to yourself so you get mail about it: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/392488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392488 in hundredpapercuts "empathy needs an Ubuntu adium theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hiya
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> what's the scoopage with the widget for microblogging through gwibber
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> any progress?
<kenvandine> humm... well sosocial works (i think)
<kenvandine> not really a widget
<kenvandine> seiflotfy_, says he has one
<kenvandine> seiflotfy_, is that ready?
<rickspencer3> so none built into gwibber atm?
<rickspencer3> I can make one easily, so no worries
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> I mean, make one for my app
<rickspencer3> but I'll do it properly so you guys can snipe it if you want
 * rickspencer3 derives from HBox
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sounds great
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/lolz/quickly_trunk/annotate/head%3A/lolz/MicroblogDialog.py
<rickspencer3> I'll add that to quidgets for now
<rickspencer3> nah, I'll just stick it in photobomb for now, and you guys can snip it
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> thx
<djsiegel> ok rickspencer3
<djsiegel> think we can set, as a goal for Lucid, that autologin users don't have to type their password to join a saved wifi network?
<chrisccoulson> djsiegel - out of interest, how do you achieve that?
<chrisccoulson> setting an empty keyring password?
<djsiegel> pitti: ^ do you have and community guys you could recommend who might want to explore solutions for that?
<djsiegel> chrisccoulson: apparently, one solution is to make a separate keyring for those passwords
<djsiegel> and that separate keyring is practically always unlocked, IIRC
<chrisccoulson> but the keyring would need to have no password right?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> would you intend to do that for users who don't use autologin?
<djsiegel> hmm
<djsiegel> I'm not sure
<chrisccoulson> because we may as well just not bother using the keyring in that case, and store the secrets in plaintext
<chrisccoulson> it's a difficult one to solve ;)
<djsiegel> yes, but it's also something that we should definitely tackle
<chrisccoulson> users would like good security and convenience of entering no password
<djsiegel> yeah
<djsiegel> sorry, gtg
<djsiegel> brb
<DBO> tedg, did the PROP_STATUS_S hack work?
<tedg> DBO: I'm not sure.  I don't know where to change it, sorry.
<DBO> kay, I'll do it
<tedg> DBO: I was waiting for you to get out of class. :)
<DBO> im in class for a while still
<DBO> did you see my email on the dx-team list?
<tedg> DBO: Ah, okay.  With your schedule?
<DBO> tedg, thats the one
<tedg> DBO: Yeah, I saw it, but I didn't think to look at it in this case :)
<DBO> tedg, you are only justifying my belief that I need only read the mailing list :P
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: you have a new stb - liboobs - gst trinity ready for packaging ;-)
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and look at that this week sometime (perhaps after A2 now)
<milanbv> I'm not in a hurry, just to let you know
<milanbv> there are major changes in the backends in that release
<milanbv> bugs might appear without very visible benefit for users :-p
<milanbv> the major change is that we don't commit users as a whole, but one by one, which means we won't remove all users and groups form the computer as some bugs reported
<seb128> hey
<jcastro> hi seb
<seb128> hey jcastro
<seb128> how are you?
<jcastro> seb128: good. same old same old.
<seb128> did anybody try the new indicator-me with empathy?
<baptistemm> www.piware.de down ?
<seb128> baptistemm, dunno, it has no content but replies there
<seb128> pitti, ^
<jcastro> seb128: I can in about a minute now that my mirror is caught up
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<baptistemm> chrome obfuscates the real error
<baptistemm> seb128,  indicator-me is the applet  with the firstname?
<seb128> it's the menu in lucid which has the im options
<seb128> it has your username as title yes
<baptistemm> because I just started empathy from the ubuntu notification applet and the action in  indicator-me are disabled
<jcastro> seb128: me too
<jcastro> they're grayed out
<jcastro> the applet is there and looks right though
 * baptistemm is pondering to buy a 160 intel SSD disk
<seb128> jcastro, ok thanks
<seb128> same here
<seb128> "right" but useless...
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> known issue?
<kenvandine> hey seb128!
<seb128> hey kenvandine ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... that isn't new behavior... there is a problem with watching mc5
<kenvandine> meaning it has been broken since xmas :)
<kenvandine> seb128, can you look at lp:~ubuntu-desktop/xchat-indicator/ubuntu ?
<kenvandine> it should be ready
<seb128> ok
<seb128> speaking of which I've a bug with that one
<kenvandine> oh?
<seb128> right now the message indicator lists 2 entries for xchat
<seb128> xchat-gnome rather
<seb128> one with the subtitle and one without
<kenvandine> it shouldn't
<seb128> I guess it didn't detect I ran it or something
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> are you running xchat-gnome from /usr/bin?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> then it should
<seb128> I've started it using the run software alt-f2 dialog
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> try starting it from the indicator
<seb128> ok, I think that's the first time it happened
<kenvandine> see if it behaves the same way
<seb128> I will watch for it
<kenvandine> the only case i know of that it should do that is if you run from a checkout or something
<seb128> I started it and closed quickly by wrong click and restarted immediatly
<seb128> there might be a race or something
<kenvandine> yeah... could be
<kenvandine> ted never has bugs in his code :)
<kenvandine> wish he was here to tease :)
<seb128> anyway I will review the package for upload
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> seb128, i had hoped ted would fix the mc5 issue in indicator-me with the split
<seb128> do you know if anybody plan to fix the mc5 issue for alpha2?
<kenvandine> maybe i will look at it again tonight
<seb128> it's visible
<seb128> the menu is useless right now
<kenvandine> let me see if it is something obvious
<seb128> we can live with it for an alpha it's not end of world
<seb128> ok thanks
<kenvandine> it has been like this for a couple weeks already though
<kenvandine> in indicator-session-applet
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I use pidgin
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> ok, i'll see what i can do
<seb128> I just switched back to trying empathy this week
<seb128> I might stay with it
<seb128> though it has already failed me
<kenvandine> i also just noticed i am not getting notifications on song change from rb
<seb128> I add to start pidgin because a friend asked why I was not accepting a file transfert
<seb128> which I never received in empathy
<kenvandine> i suspect it might be related to appindicator
<seb128> somebody opened a bug about the song thing today I think
<seb128> bug #498588 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498588 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox's "Status Icon" plug-in is broken." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498588
<chrisccoulson> good evening everyone
<seb128> there is something weird there
<seb128> "** (rhythmbox:3253): WARNING **: Unable to create Ayatana Watcher proxy!  Could not get owner of name 'org.ayatana.indicator.application': no such name"
<seb128> I need to try what happens with rhythmbox if you don't have the indicators installed too
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> did you manage to avoid traffic tonight?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> i got home in normal time tonight :)
<seb128> so who wants to do some updates?
<seb128> 2.29.5 tarballs are there
<seb128> tedg, !
<tedg> Oh no.
<seb128> oh, robert_ancell
<tedg> :)
<seb128> happy new year
<seb128> tedg, indicator-me is not mc5 friendly apparently now
<seb128> it works fine with pidgin though
<seb128> tedg, is that something you think you will fix for alpha2? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, hope you had a good holiday!
<seb128> robert_ancell, excellent thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, I checked emails 3 times in 2 weeks and that's about it for work things
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, really?  It should now be using libtelepathy...
<seb128> robert_ancell, got pretty nice and relaxing holidays
<kenvandine> seb128, none of the rb notification code gets hit if HAVE_APP_INDICATOR is defined
<kenvandine> tedg, remember we talked about this before xmas?
<kenvandine> it works if you reload the applet after mc5 starts
<seb128> tedg, does it work for you?
<tedg> kenvandine: No, I don't remember :)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw want to do the empathy update?
<tedg> seb128: I'm still using Pidgin :)
<seb128> tedg, me too ;-)
<seb128> tedg, but I'm trying empathy this week
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> to see how it is now
<seb128> kenvandine, cool thanks!
<kenvandine> tedg, it doesn't monitor dbus for the name change properly
<kenvandine> like if the interface isn't up yet, it doesn't monitor it
<kenvandine> if you reload the applet after starting empathy, it monitors it just fine
<tedg> kenvandine: Hmm, okay.  I'll look into that.
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<kenvandine> tedg, i might look at it in a few minutes :)
<kenvandine> see if i can easily fix it for a2
<kenvandine> tedg, any word on the mono bindings?
<tedg> kenvandine: No, I talked to DBO about it for a minute.  He thinks he knows how to fix it.
 * kenvandine looks at the clock
<tedg> kenvandine: Are you guys seriously freezing the whole archive for 3 days?
<kenvandine> yeah...
<seb128> tedg, alpha are soft freezes
<kenvandine> seb128, sometime tomorrow morning right?
<seb128> but uploading is often not a good idea, it should be limited to alpha blockers
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, they usually start building CDs around that time
<seb128> doing small changes is often fine if they don't try to respin images
<seb128> the archive has to be in a consistent state for that
<seb128> let's see that bug fixes any time tomorrow should be ok
<seb128> we just have to make sure they are not building images before uploading
<robert_ancell> seb128, have you seen this gtk+ bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606143
<seb128> ie spot the right time for the upload
<ubottu> Gnome bug 606143 in general "[csw] aisleriot grows X server without bounds" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> robert_ancell, now I did
<seb128> robert_ancell, they just rolled 2.29.3
<seb128> I will sync when Debian updates
<seb128> slomo is quick usually
<seb128> so probably tomorrow morning european time
<robert_ancell> seb128, just wondering if it should be backported
<seb128> is it an issue in karmic?
<baptistemm> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night baptistemm
<robert_ancell> report says gtk+ 2.18, Ubuntu 9.10
<baptistemm> bye
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum ok, seems worth a stable update to me yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, what do you think?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'd say because it can crash X and the fix is one missing unref then yes.  I don't know if other applications can trigger it
<seb128> do you want to work on it?
<seb128> or should I add that to my list?
<seb128> I hope you had good holidays
<seb128> this new year seems to start as a busy one ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw on what do you plan to focus now? oem work I guess?
<robert_ancell> seb128, please add to your list if you can (and subscribe me to the bug).  I've got quite a bit to catch up on
<seb128> robert_ancell, will you have some time for GNOME updates or login speed tasks?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes oem - I'm finding myself already too easily distracted with desktop things
<seb128> robert_ancell, not that we need you for something special, just trying to know what to expect
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do you come a the distro sprint btw?
<seb128> I guess not?
<robert_ancell> seb128, at the moment I'm just working on the gdm stuff for dx.  Not coming to sprint :(
<seb128> ok, sort of what I was expect
<seb128> good luck for the gdm work!
<seb128> expecting
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hey robert_ancell
<chrisccoulson> it's easy to get distracted with desktop things ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hey
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, what was the result of the gnome-session delay investigation?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - mainly blocking on the gconf database being parsed, but also some delays starting DK-Power
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, was there anything we can do about it?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - there are some packages in http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisccoulson/desktop-startup-speed/
<chrisccoulson> those improve the situation, but are quite experimental at the moment
<chrisccoulson> we fixed the DK-Power delay already
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, thanks, looking for things that can be backported safely to karmic for oem builds
<chrisccoulson> for production use?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ye
<robert_ancell> s
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - these patches would probably need a bit more testing yet. and they would also benefit from investigating what takes seahorse-daemon so long, as that seems to be the longest path in the initialization phase with these changes now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've got a fix for bug 505789 now, but the fix will only work in karmic for now due to a xorg regression in lucid. i'm not sure whether to upload to both lucid and karmic-proposed, or just karmic-proposed, or do i have to delay the SRU until it can be fixed properly in lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505789 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-command -p triggers keyboard event" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505789
<seb128> just karmic sru
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> np
<geser> robert_ancell: Hi, as you did the recent uploads of clutter-gtk, have you time to review bug #498817?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498817 in clutter-gtk-0.10 "Merge changes from clutter-gtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498817
<robert_ancell> geser, looking...
<geser> robert_ancell: the problem is that debian packaged clutter-gtk 0.10 as clutter-gtk-0.10 and we synced it and have now two source packages trying to build the same binary packages and the Debian one wins as it has a higher version number, so I tried to apply our changes on clutter-gtk to clutter-gtk-0.10 (so further builds of clutter-gtk won't fail with "Failed to upload")
<robert_ancell> seb128, you there?  how do we remove clutter-gtk from the archive?
<seb128> robert_ancell, open a bug asking for that and subscribe ubuntu-archive to it
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok
<geser> I planned to do that once the Ubuntu delta got applied to clutter-gtk-0.10 (else gir1.0-clutter-gtk-0.10 vanishes)
<robert_ancell> hmm, is there a way I can just click to make the merge happen?
<geser> someone with upload rights needs to sponsor it
<robert_ancell> I guess I have to make a new clutter-gtk-0.10 repository.  Doing it now...
<robert_ancell> geser, thanks for that - it is now uploaded
<geser> thanks for sponsoring
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-12
<chrisccoulson> you're working late this evening seb128 ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, alpha2 freeze is tomorrow so I prefer to push updates today if I can
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - are there any other updates you particularly want to get in A2?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<seb128> those I'm doing now I don't especially care about getting those in a2
<seb128> that's just that once they are done I don't have to think about those
<seb128> and can switch back to login speed and indicators
<seb128> which are the things I want to work on
<seb128> I'm doing gedit right now and I will be done
<seb128> I will let other updates for those who are interested ;-)
<seb128> the libxklavier, libgnomekbd updates have a soname change and some refactoring
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i need to look at login speed again too :)
<seb128> so that will rather wait after alpha
<seb128> gnome-keyring I'm not sure we want to update
<seb128> I've sent an email to upstream about their plan for this cycle
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i saw the announcement for that
<chrisccoulson> so, they've actually split it?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> so that's a new source package now?
<chrisccoulson> definately no good for A2 ;)
<seb128> libgnome-keyring is a different source
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm not sure it's a good plan for lucid
<seb128> they did quite some refactoring
<seb128> like gnome-keyring uses a dbus api now
<seb128> and the lib is only wrapping that for compatibility or something
<chrisccoulson> yeah, seems like the changes are quite heavy
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you feel doing a break from gdm and doing a desktop update gnome-games is yours ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, will do
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i hope it doesn't take me 3 hours to get to work tomorrow morning
<seb128> did I already say that having the tetris game not named tetris is stupid? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you figure what happened there?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think it was just due to the ice. i didn't see any accidents, but none of the roads i drive on had been gritted
<chrisccoulson> i could have walked to work faster this morning
<chrisccoulson> i'll end up having to work over the weekend to make up time ;)
<seb128> you should have worked in the car ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> if i had a laptop, then that would be perfect :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, is there any plans to make a C# version of launchpad-integration?
<seb128> not by me
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh yes, the new game names are awful...
<seb128> who did decide on those?
<robert_ancell> seb128, not sure, I think it was the SOC people who rewrote them
<robert_ancell> I think there's a trademark issue with Tetris but I'm never sure about that one
<seb128> like somebody is going to sue you because you named the gnome game gnometris?
<seb128> come on... ;-)
<seb128> could you try to put some common sense to the other team member there
<seb128> the tetris game should be *tris
<robert_ancell> IANAL :)
<seb128> !!!
<chrisccoulson> heh, i wonder how long it is before i start getting abusive comments on bug 428884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428884 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-command --poke no longer inhibits screensaver" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428884
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, that didn't happen yet?
 * seb128 starts writting
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've just backed out the patch which fixes it in karmic, as it causes a regression
<chrisccoulson> and i have a real patch to fix it, but it depends on another bug in xorg being fixed first
<seb128> right, I've been reading the ubuntu-x discussion
<seb128> the didn't happen yet was a joke, but it's clearly too late for me to success at making one
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, the xorg change would have a high regression potential, as the regression there was to fix weird races with idletime and DPMS blanking
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> yeah, the bug sucks
<seb128> but it's only screensaver
<seb128> a bit annoying but not end of the world
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's quite annoying. and it only affects components that i don't use ;)
<seb128> those users clearly have bad taste!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> they all use VLC
<seb128> it seems quite popular
<chrisccoulson> and it works perfectly ok in totem
<seb128> ok, enough work for me for today
<seb128> I know how the week is going to end if I start abusing too much
<seb128> I will feel too tired and useless
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i might finish for the night soon as well
<seb128> 'night everybody
<seb128> good night chrisccoulson
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> night seb128
<pitti_> bonjour
<baptistemm> salut pitti_
<baptistemm> pitti: http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/lucid/versions.html -> 404
<pitti_> right
<pitti_> baptistemm: I killed that by accident, and my server is down right now
<pitti_> baptistemm: once it's back up I restore it
<baptistemm> ah okay, sorry to hear that
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> Riddell: there's one WI for you for alpha-2 "kdm needs equivalent patches to gdm" (for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-boot-experience); I assume this is the updated upstart conditions?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: c'est bon, arrived in Paris yesterday; doing sprint now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent :)
<chrisccoulson> did you see the scrollback from yesterday?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, my server went down last nicht
<pitti> night
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the recent gnome-screensaver SRU in karmic caused a regression, which 3 people reported separately yesterday
<chrisccoulson> so i had to roll back the change for now, as there seems to be no other way to fix the original bug :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, saw the -changes mail now; thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it didn't move to -updates yet, right? so the regression was just in proposed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it has been in -updates since december i think
<chrisccoulson> i'm slightly confused why we only started getting reports yesterday though
<pitti> oh, oops
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, not quite. it went in to -updates on 2/01
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so the new one should be copied to updates right now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - slangasek has already done that now i think
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> nice
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so 505789  still needs to be fixed in lucid?
<seb128> good morning
<seb128> lucid upgrade = fail today
 * seb128 is annoyed
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> the mini got no screen after boot
<pitti> seb128: what's wrong?
<seb128> just what seems to be plymonth
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i wasn't too sure what to do about lucid. for karmic, i just rolled back the patch. for lucid, i have the real gnome-screensaver fix, but it doesn't work yet due to a xorg regression
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> and I don't manage to open the grub2 menu
<seb128> the laptop has no X cursor
<seb128> nor compiz working
<seb128> it's not handy to click somewhere when you don't see the pointer on screen
<seb128> it's there I can move it it highlight things
<seb128> but I can't see it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ScottK mentioned last night about notifying the TB about the regression in karmic. i just send an e-mail to the mailing list right?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's not such a biggie, but thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
 * pitti -> offline for now, sprint going on
<seb128> pitti, you guys better doesn't upgrade
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks for the warning
<baptistemm> salut chrisccoulson & seb128
<pitti> there were a lot of X.org updates yesterday
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm
<hyperair> can someone verify if bug #492649 affects lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492649 in gnome-power-manager "Laptop automatically suspends right after resume if power cable was disconnected before resuming" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492649
<hyperair> no actually come to think of it, it should affect lucid.
<RAOF> hyperair: It definitely affects lucid.  Thanks for pointing that out; I'll subscribe :)
<hyperair> RAOF: i've got a patch ready.
<hyperair> RAOF: gimme a bit of time and i'll get it uploaded.
<hyperair> i need to test it
<geser> seb128: Hi, did you drop the dependency on xulrunner-dev for libgjs-dev on purpose in your last gjs upload? (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36422377/gjs_0.4-3ubuntu1_0.4-3ubuntu2.diff.gz)
<seb128__> geser, yes
<geser> so the gjs.pc file is wrong on still relying on mozilla-js.pc? (see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37757005/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.gnome-shell_2.28.1~git20091125-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<geser> Package 'mozilla-js', required by '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/gjs-1.0.pc', not found
<seb128> geser, I need to check on those but look what we did in karmic
<seb128> geser, we did preload the .so
<seb128> geser, I though Debian fixed that different but apparently not
<seb128> I will add those back
<seb128> pitti, thanks for fixing piware.de ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - g-p-m is in main btw (you've subscribed the wrong sponsors) ;)
<seb128> speaking of which, does somebody plan to update that to 2.29?
<pitti> seb128: heh
<pitti> seb128: I'm grateful, too :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> so versions.html should work again now
<seb128> it does
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm working on the 2.29 update for g-p-m
<chrisccoulson> but i've got to re-write the notify-osd patch, as the notification code has changed a lot
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you rock as usual ;-)
<seb128> oh :-(
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the notification code is common with g-s-d now, so i was thinking of making the notify-osd patch common between the 2 packages now
<chrisccoulson> (if i can)
<chrisccoulson> it should make maintenance a bit easier
<seb128> that would be nice
<pitti> kenvandine, didrocks: FYI, I didn't find a bzr for ubuntu-netbook-default-settings; can we just agree to use lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings ? (I'm committing there now)
<seb128> brb reboot with fixed xorg
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: oh whoops.
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: sorry, it was a reflex action.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - no worries. i can unsubscribe u-u-s from the bug
<hyperair> sure
<hyperair> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at your patch, and probably roll it in to the 2.29.x update and upload it all together
<hyperair> sure, thanks =)
<hyperair> if possible i'd like to get it SRU'd after that.
<hyperair> seems like a pretty annoying issue that impacts a significant number of people
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the fix looks fairly trivial and it's a regression from jaunty too, so it would probably be a good candidate
<chrisccoulson> (although, i cant make that decision anyway ;) )
<Riddell> pitti: what a WI?
<pitti> Riddell: http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-2.html#jr
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: okay, i'll just wait until you upload gpm then i'll start working on the sru bit =)
<seb128> re
<seb128> as usual, when you want to quickly reboot on a fixed system you get a fsck 15 minutes run
<pitti> ... and no esc key right now..
<seb128> right
<seb128> on the good side xorg is fixed after reinstall xorg-server-core
<Riddell> pitti: do I get told when they get assigned to me?
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember the last time i saw a fsck on my box
<pitti> Riddell: just on the WI overview, and of course on blueprint diffs
<chrisccoulson> i assume they always happen when my girlfriend powers it on :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Riddell> pitti: possible communication problem there
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> on the mini fsck takes like 5 seconds
<seb128> it's only 8G and it's ssd
<pitti> Riddell: also, the previous WI tracker pages didn't have WIs for other teams, that made it harder
<pitti> Riddell: apparently it doesn't cause kdm to break, so it's fine to move to a3
<pitti> Riddell: I guess it was just to start it earlier, for boot time optimization?
<Riddell> pitti: how do we know it doesn't cause kdm to break?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if all my partitions are fsck'd in the same boot, it takes nearly 45 minutes ;)
<seb128> urg
<chrisccoulson> but that is around 800GB of rotary disk
<pitti> Riddell: well, you would have complained weeks ago if kdm was broken in lucid, I suppose?
<Riddell> we'll have to see from the daily CDs (if they've built)
<asac> seb128: guess you have no idea how to run the testsuite of libplist? http://paste.ubuntu.com/355444/
<seb128> asac, no I don't
<cassidy> seb128, kenvandine: hi. I just released Empathy 2.29.5.1 you should package this one instead of 2.29.5 which doesn't include any translation
<seb128> cassidy, ok thanks
<seb128> cassidy, you forget to put a verb in the codename ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - are you at the sprint this week as well?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but it's 2 hours of train for here so I will go there for 1 day or 2
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's quite convenient then :)
<seb128> yes ;-)
<cassidy> seb128, http://encyclopediadramatica.com/I_accidentally_X :p
<seb128> cassidy, ah, I was missing references ;-)
<seb128> thanks!
 * chrisccoulson is confused
<lool> pitti: Hola, gnome-pilot ships /usr/share/applications/gpilotd-control-applet.desktop which has no X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=gnome-pilot during build; that gets added afterwards by some pkg mangling magic; problem is that dh_md5sums records the md5 without the field
<lool> pitti: How do you think the core issue is best solved?  By patching the gettext-domain in the .desktop file at build time?
 * lool lunch -- bbl &
<pitti> lool: that would work definitively, and should be the easiest way
<seb128> hey Amaranth__
<seb128> so lucid boots 1.5 second slower compared to previous week
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> itz hal fault
<pitti> it starts again
<pitti> something triggers it
<seb128> desktop didn't change much
<seb128> that + plymouth
<pitti> seb128: ISTR Keybuk said plymouth would cost a second or so
<seb128> pitti, right, it does
<kenvandine> cassidy, thx... will do
<rickspencer3> tseliot, nice to all your "done" items today on desktop-lucid-xorg-proprietary-drivers
<rickspencer3> chouette!
<tseliot> rickspencer3:  :-)
<tseliot> rickspencer3: I won't be able to attend the meeting today (I'll be at the dentist). Just FYI
<rickspencer3> tseliot, good luck
<rickspencer3> hope it's not too painful
<rickspencer3> :)
<tseliot> heh, thanks
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> tedg, I've some questions for you
<tedg> seb128: Morning!
<seb128> tedg, do you have time for questions now?
<kenvandine> tedg!
<seb128> or do you want to deal with bug fixes first and talk later?
 * kenvandine wants tarballs
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> we don't need tarball, we can backport commits!
<tedg> Heh, ask questions.  I'll try to make kenvandine's tarballs while we talk :)
<seb128> tedg, ok, first is the fallback, how will it work?
<seb128> you will have the same menu on a gtkstatusicon?
<seb128> for something like nautilus, which has an icon right should we turn the appindicator use as a runtime thing or a buildtime one?
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, it'll make a GtkStatusIcon with the same menu.
<seb128> like if build with appindicator it will use it and fallback to the appindicator fallback way
<tedg> seb128: It'll be runtime.
<tedg> I think to get patches upstream we'll need build time checks.
<seb128> your fallback will be
<seb128> but it will be poor compared to upstream's way
<tedg> But, I'm not as concerned about build time checks :)
<seb128> ok, I've a nautilus patch with build time change
<tedg> Sure, if they want to do something special, we'll support that too.
<seb128> right now since you have no fallback it's indicator or nothing at runtime
<tedg> The idea is they can replace the fallback function with whatever they want.
<seb128> ok, so 2 smalls questions
<tedg> Yes.  But I expect to land fallback this week (not in A2 but when the archive opens again)
<seb128> - would you make the nautilus copy icon, which is a toggle right now, a toggle or a show entry?
<seb128> ie the menu having show only and user can close the dialog to mask it
<seb128> or should the menu use a toggle with a checkbox or something?
<tedg> Personally I prefer the "show" method.
<seb128> ok, it's also easier to do
<seb128> good
<tedg> I think that the "X" in the corner of the window is more universal for "hide" ;)
<seb128> well both work in the toggle case
<seb128> next question
<seb128> do you have tooltips in some way?
<seb128> like the current icon indicate how much has been copied and how much remains
<seb128> that's for nautilus
<tedg> No, we don't.
<seb128> should that info be dropped?
<seb128> or made a menu label
<seb128> or...?
<tedg> I'm not sure on that one.  mpt do you have an opinion here? ^
<seb128> tedg, ok thanks, I will do a first drop without it and we can improve later if needed
<mpt> tedg, is this a notification area item you're talking about? If so, which one?
<seb128> mpt, the nautilus copy icon
<mpt> copy icon?
<seb128> mpt, right now the icon show copy details in a tooltip
<seb128> try doing a copy which takes some time in nautilus
<seb128> it will display a nautilus area icon which you can click on or mouseover to get details on how much is done and to do still there
<mpt> "There is not enough space on the destination. Try to remove files to make space."
<mpt> poop
<mpt> ah, I get a notification area element when emptying the Trash too
<mpt> but it has no tooltip
<seb128> mpt, the tooltip says something around the line "18000 items copied, 7500 to copy still"
<mpt> ah, "1 file operation active"
<seb128> hum, you are right
<seb128> I was looking at the wrong lines
<mpt> Oh, I see, the notification area item exists so you can get back the progress window if you close it
<mpt> I have a much more elegant solution to that
<mpt> Make the progress window minimizable but not closable
<seb128> mpt, I would not call that elegant
<seb128> mpt, is the way to keep stuff you don't care about cluttering your alt-tab and tasks
<seb128> is -> it's
<mpt> That way, (a) you eliminate any confusion about whether the close button cancels the task, and (b) you don't need the notification area item
<seb128> again a small win for beginners traded for annoyances for all other users...
<mpt> Minimized windows already get sent to the back of the Alt Tab list
<milanbv> I guess this kind of problem will be solved by the new Shell's message bar, in the future
<seb128> well, wherever you put them it still means you have an extra item to cycle
<seb128> and it's still tasklist noise
<mpt> I don't think it's a good solution to task list noise to move something from the task list to the notification area
<mpt> Especially when most of the stuff in the notification area doesn't behave that way, while everything in the task list does
<mpt> There are other ways we could reduce clutter in the task list, e.g. giving minimized windows less space than non-minimized ones.
<seb128> it will still not be as good as what we have now, which is out of the user way
<seb128> it might not be good from a design perspective but it's handy for users
<seb128> it's a bit of a shame that better design mean less practical for users
<tedg> mpt: But we don't have a better alt-tab system today.  So we need to design for Lucid, which has the same ol' stuff.
<mpt> seb128, that's coming perilously close to a false dichotomy :-)
<seb128> mpt, I'm just saying that I would hate having that in the alt-tab list
<seb128> it would only the risk that I go one item too far and cancel the hours of copy by error
<seb128> +add
<seb128> I just want to copy to sit in a corner and goes on
<mpt> oh, I see what you mean!
<seb128> I don't want it to be in my way and one click away for stopping the action by error
<mpt> The Cancel button is focused by default in the window
<mpt> That is quite silly.
<seb128> there is no other button there
<seb128> what else would you want to focus?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, whenever I try to use U1 on my lucid netbook I get a weird error condition
<seb128> or you want a confirmation dialog?
<mpt> seb128, nothing. Have the Cancel button respond to Esc but not to Space or Enter.
<seb128> well you could still esc with the wrong dialog focussed
<seb128> not that is not a strong argument
<seb128> but it adds risk of error to annoyance
<seb128> I really don't want it on screen ;-)
<seb128> anyway we have clearly different view on the topic
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ?
<seb128> going back to what I was doing
<mpt> I think the number of people in the world who close Nautilus's move/copy window to make it less likely that they will cancel a move/copy after Alt Tabbing could be counted on two hands
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I get a cloud with /!\
<mpt> but, I see your point
<rickspencer3> and when I click on it it runs apport
<kenvandine> that means it isn't connected
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, can we debug in a little bit?
<rickspencer3> sho
 * kenvandine is trying to fix something :)
<seb128> mpt, right, the error point is lame, the alt-tab and tasklist clutter is not ;-)
<seb128> speaking about design I upgraded a friend's box this weekend
<seb128> one of the first thing he told me by im a bit later is "the notification bubble placement is buggy"
<mpt> Not surprised :-)
<seb128> where do we stand for those in lucid?
<mpt> we're trying three different placements
<seb128> when will see those in distro?
<seb128> would be nice to have something to get user feedback on early ;-)
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<vish> rickspencer3: hi... in case you've missed it ... i'v submitted a svg 48px icon to fix Bug 489795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489795 in bughugger "[wishlist] Bug huggers icon scales terribly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489795
<rickspencer3> vish nice
<rickspencer3> hold on
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / mpt - is the nautilus progress dialog really necessary? or could the progress be shown in the drop-down menu attached to the indicator instead?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: it's not really practical if you have several copies going and want a way to stop one
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats true
<mpt> seb128, I don't know when we'll see them, that's up to dbarth and MacSlow. See <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Outside%20the%20bubble> for details.
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mpt> chrisccoulson, I think the reverse -- use just the window, and get rid of the menu
<chrisccoulson> mpt - but that will leave my task list cluttered
<vish> hmm..
 * vish just got a restart notification after kernel update... thought we got rid of those :(
<chrisccoulson> vish - the restart dialog?
<chrisccoulson> you should still get those AFAIK...
<vish> yeah , the restart dialogue....
<mpt> chrisccoulson, yes, but the status menu area (like the notification area before it) is not a secondary task list.
<vish> chrisccoulson: but this is the first time i'm getting it on lucid... pitti said it was gone
<mpt> vish, we got rid of the notification area item, not the alerts. When we get time, we'll embed the alert into the updates window.
<chrisccoulson> mpt - can't the status menu area indicate the status of file transfers?
<chrisccoulson> i would argue that the status of a file transfer is not a task
<vish> mpt: hmm.. weird.. in Lucid , this is the first time i'm getting it.. well i was happy it was gone ;) damn it :(
<vish> ;)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, it could, but the progress window can do that better (even when it's minimized). The use of progress windows doesn't really depend on what anyone's definition of a "task" is -- it's for anything that's taking a long time.
<mpt> chrisccoulson, in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines> I've written "You do not need a custom status menu if: * You just want the program to take up a small space in the panel when minimized." If we made an exception for Nautilus, I don't know on what grounds we would make it, i.e. what we would say when app developers said "If Nautilus then why not my application too."
<chrisccoulson> mpt - thanks, i'll have a read of that
<jcastro> seb128: do you know if jockey with app indicator is working yet in lucid? (Last I checked the Qt frontend broke or something?)
<seb128> jcastro, kde still broken afaik
<seb128> so jockey can't build
<jcastro> seb128: I am assuming that would be fixed for a2?
<seb128> jcastro, don't ask me about kde
<seb128> ask Riddell
<jcastro> wait, does the jockey kde frontend not build or the whole thing?
<seb128> jcastro, both
<seb128> jcastro, those are not separated sources
<seb128> no kde build = no build
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> Jockey not working would be important for a2 though right?
<ccheney> also no OOo for a2 so alt disk will be oversized :(
<rickspencer3> ccheney, you mean no *new* OOo for a2, right?
<seb128> jcastro, not working I guess, not using the new indicator not so
<rickspencer3> seb128, jockey will work, correct? just won't have the new indicator UI?
<ccheney> yea no new non-oversized OOo for a2
<seb128> rickspencer3, afaik yes
<ccheney> the one i uploaded last week can't build due to the kde breakage
<jcastro> did the new indicator ui break the kde bits or was that something else?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, so there will be some OOo, right, just not the latest one you uploaded?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: yea the previous one is still there, shouldn't be any problems since it couldn't build on any arch
<ccheney> so no problem with any vs all being built
<seb128> jcastro, I think it's something in the kde stack
<jcastro> k
<rickspencer3> jcastro, go ahead and ask Riddell
<jcastro> I was about to, heh
 * Riddell awaits being asked
<jcastro> Riddell: any idea?
<Riddell> jockey is waiting on kdebindings which is waiting on sip which hasn't been released
<Riddell> I could do a sip snapshot but it's binary incompatible and I don't know if there are more binary incompatible changes due before he releases, I'll need to ask upstream
<jcastro> ok so post-a2?
<Riddell> we're in freeze, so yes
<jcastro> cool, thanks!
<rickspencer3> team meeting time
<ArneGoetje> hi
<kenvandine> jcastro, i uploaded the karmic packages to the indicator-core-ppa
<kenvandine> to match lucid again
<jcastro> perfect!
<pitti> o/
<bryyce> hi
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, bryyce, ccheney, didrocks, kenvandine, pitti
<rickspencer3> wonder who I am forgetting
<seb128> me
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-01-12
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> hey rickspencer3!
 * kenvandine hugs seb128
<rickspencer3> btw, I just confirmation of your accomedations for tomorrow night, so you are committed ;)
 * seb128 hugs kenvandine
<seb128> rickspencer3, excellent
<rickspencer3> ok, I am sensing that a2 is coming together, but there is still a bit of stress and folks are working hard
<rickspencer3> so I will strive to keep the meeting short
<rickspencer3> unfortunately, there are a lot of important topics though :)
<rickspencer3> so, any other business?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> so randa was oof, which provides me the prefect cover story ...
<rickspencer3> I did not *totally* forget to follow up on conference list
<rickspencer3> oof = out of office
<rickspencer3> don't ask me why it's not ooo
<rickspencer3> it just isn't, pitti
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> lol
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> OLS: has no packages for a2, but we are starting to get things that will land in a3 into a ppa
<kenvandine> it isn't ready for wide spread testing, but the music store is coming together
<kenvandine> the rb plugin and the u1 widget set is in a ppa now
<kenvandine> DX: all their packages are uploaded for a2
<kenvandine> well, minus the one seb128 is sponsoring for me :)
<seb128> (just uploaded your indicator-me update)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, why the OLS ppa? why not just straight into Ubuntu?
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, wouldn't be good
<pitti> (getting a little late..., so don't break it :) )
<seb128> kenvandine, check emails!
<kenvandine> the store lets you buy, but it doesn't actually download
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> (it's uploaded)
<kenvandine> so we don't want people doing that
<seb128> lol
<rickspencer3> sounds like a good business to me
<seb128> I can see that making users unhappy
<kenvandine> it will land in lucid when it is safe :)
<rickspencer3> but I guess customer sat suffers
<kenvandine> that is it for now
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, any prediction when status updates from Me Menu will land?
<kenvandine> no...
<rickspencer3> okay
<kenvandine> i haven't heard anything
 * kenvandine makes  a note to chase people about that
<rickspencer3> please let tedg know that I would like to see that asap!
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<seb128> any clue when we will get notify-osd changes for lucid? do we still need the debug on?
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll check
<seb128> it's not nice looking and I don't feel it being useful
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i agree
<pitti> I'm fine with hte priority debug
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine to get eta on status updtae from me menu
<pitti> but not the red lines
<pitti> not that I'd see any bug with their help
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine to get eta on turning off debugging for notifications
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> turning debug off trivial, turning lines need changing code
<rickspencer3> waste of time, imo
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> just turn it off when we have the necessary data
<rickspencer3> moving on?
<seb128> just stop using that mode when we think we got the feedback we wanted
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Kubuntu update?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, mozilla update?
<ccheney> still working on libsoup ran into a weird issue with a few functions but expect to get it resolved today
<ccheney> was a bit delayed due to needing to upload OOo last week, then found it didn't build due to kde issues
<Riddell> ahem
<Riddell> mesa issues
<rickspencer3> Riddell, nice save
<rickspencer3> :)
<ccheney> OOo 3.2.0 rc2 also comes out this week so once the mesa issues are resolved hopefully i can get that in as well
<pitti> reinstalling xorg-server-core helped me
 * ccheney hugs Riddell :)
<seb128> pitti, that's probably not the same issue
<seb128> pitti, the libglx issue is a race between alternative updates and unpack
<seb128> pitti, that should not have effect on buildds
<rickspencer3> ccheney, so after libsoup, are there other libraries to hack these functions onto?
<pitti> oh, builds
<Riddell> Kubuntu update:
<Riddell> -4.4 RC 1 is in, delayed due to mesa breakage but mostly compiled now
<ccheney> rickspencer3: yes need to fix webkit and epiphany as well, i think they won't be as much trouble though
<rickspencer3> ccheney, thanks Riddell ga
<Riddell> -alpha 2 candidate images going through early smoketesting
<Riddell> -unknown whether KDM will start due to plymouth in alpha 2 (disappointing lack of communication here)
<Riddell> -discovered that the mobile folks have a project called ubuntu mobile which will use KDE and plasma, talking with developers
<Riddell> -kdebindings is blocking jockey.  kdebindings is being blocked by upstream SIP which needs a new release.
<Riddell> -kubuntu-notifications-helper waiting on MIR
<Riddell> -virtuoso (for nepomuk semantic desktop) waiting on MIR security review
<Riddell> -firefox KDE integration apparantly needs patches split up else mozilla won't accept them (but suse managed?)
<rickspencer3> "don't know if KDM will start"?
<rickspencer3> what;'s the work around, uninstall plymouth?
<pitti> virtuoso> I saw your followup, if you disabled all the network bits it sounds a lot less scary
<Riddell> rickspencer3: can't uninstall from a live CD, we may need to do a KDM upload which stops plymouth as a quickish alpha 2 workaround
<pitti> kdm> plymouth disables itself on any VT change; I don't think it's specific to a particular *dm
<pitti> gdm doesn't know about plymouth at all
<pitti> but well, in theeeeeory..
<Riddell> then maybe it won't be a problem
<rickspencer3> let's see
<Riddell> I have an ISO image to try now after the meeting
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> keep us posted
<rickspencer3> I'll get an audio update from TheMuso in the Eastern edition
<rickspencer3> so, next
<rickspencer3> staffing
<rickspencer3> there's this didrocks person who joined the team?
<rickspencer3> anyone heard of him before?
<seb128> welcome didrocks!
<seb128> no
<didrocks> I love the ? ;)
 * didrocks waves
 * pitti pokes him in the ribs
<seb128> ;-)
<bryyce> heya didrocks, welcome aboard!
<ccheney> hi :)
<seb128> pitti, double the poke from me while you are at it ;-)
<didrocks> thanks a lot ;-)
<pitti> seb128: done
<didrocks> seb128: he is really doing it!!!
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, I know ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> we're knitting together UNE NextGen here
 * seb128 joins tomorrow
<rickspencer3> chouette!
<kenvandine> welcome didrocks!
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine :)
<seb128> how is rickspencer3's french working in Paris btw?
<rickspencer3> okay, so je ne parles pas france
<didrocks> seb128: he is improving a LOT :)
<seb128> nice!
<rickspencer3> so, staffing is really hot for us right now
<rickspencer3> so, besides welcoming didrocks, we have:
<rickspencer3> 1. two more positions like didrock's (UNE focus/Desktop generalists)
<rickspencer3> I have some interviews set up next week, but more referals welcome
<rickspencer3> 2. replace asac
 * rickspencer3 sniff
<ccheney> asac: clone yourself stat :)
<rickspencer3> there is a promising candidate in the pipeline, so stay tuned
<rickspencer3> right, we'd need to hire like five people to "replace asac"
<asac> heh
<rickspencer3> also, we have some contractor positions that are shorter term
<rickspencer3> 2 are to work on ayatana integrations, that is patch apps to make them work with ayatana desktop assets
<rickspencer3> and 1 to work with asac and chris on mozilla backport nuttiness
<rickspencer3> I think asac has someone in mind for that one
<rickspencer3> the 2 ayatana ones I don't think we have anyone firm yet, but I hope to by eow
 * rickspencer3 wipes sweat from brow
<rickspencer3> any questions about staffing?
<ccheney> are the postings up on ubuntu.com?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, not the contractor ones
<ccheney> er yea i meant the permanent ones
<rickspencer3> but the UNE/desktop ones, and the 20% of asac one
<ccheney> ok
<rickspencer3> please refer good folks
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> and if you are a good folk, please feel free to ping me
<rickspencer3> ok, moving on from staffing
<rickspencer3> bryyce, any chance you could provide a quick xorg update?
<bryyce> sure
<rickspencer3> btw, nice change bryyce
<rickspencer3> ;)
<bryyce> pretty much all the main X.org merges are in place now.  A few drivers still need updates (e.g. wacom)
<bryyce> rickspencer3, ??
<rickspencer3> bryce = bryyce
<pitti> what was the reason for the extra y?
<bryyce> ah yes, I've become my evil clone
<bryyce> pitti, someone snagged 'bryce' when I wasn't looking
<bryyce> anyway
<rickspencer3> by duplicating a y chromosone, prerhaps?
<pitti> it's almost as confusing as having random numbers tailing your nick
 * pitti ducks
 * rickspencer3 grrrr
<bryyce> heh, guess no one reads star wars novels ;-)
<seb128> !
<rickspencer3> anyway, xorg ...
<bryyce> anyway, so with the mesa merge finally in place, we've implemented the blueprint to move mesa to an alternatives system
<bryyce> which I think a few people have noticed
<didrocks> not at all… *hum*
<rickspencer3> bryyce, *all* done?
<bryyce> pitti was right about the difficulty of doing alternative systems, but hopefully the issues are teething pains that will get ironed out
<pitti> bryyce: wait until you'll get the bug reports from real-world upgrades :-/
 * pitti crosses fingers
<bryyce> yeah
<seb128> hate alternatives
<rickspencer3> great news
<pitti> but I guess they can be treated with some more force, to keep them in automatic mode
<rickspencer3> well ... I just want users with nvidia and ati to have a working Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> thanks bryyce (and tseliot) good job
<bryyce> I hope it does work out for the best; if we run into major issues it's still in the cards that we could revert it before release, but I really hope we don't need to
<bryyce> rickspencer3, thanks, I think that covers it.
<rickspencer3> thank you bryyce
<rickspencer3> ok, next topic is performance reviews
<rickspencer3> these are due in the system by the end of the month
<rickspencer3> please budget 30 - 90 minutes on your objectives
<seb128> reviews? did we just do those?
<seb128> oh, objectives
<rickspencer3> (it's objectives, not reviews that are due, sorry)
<seb128> right, sorry I got confused
<rickspencer3> feel free to send me a draft in email, but expect to discuss at least briefly with me on the phone next week
<rickspencer3> think about what you want to write in your next review, and think of some objectives that will help wtih that
<rickspencer3> don't over-analyze!
<rickspencer3> any questions about objectives?
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> pitti, release status?
<pitti> first of all, congrats to everyone, we got a2 almost done
<pitti> http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-2.html
<pitti> with the new WI tracker the reports uncovered a few WIs which previously fell through the cracks
<pitti> mostly because they were WIs assigned to us which were under the umbrella of a different team
<pitti> I'd like to go through them quickly to see whether they are already done, or should be postoned
<pitti> BTW, does everyone know that you can append #yourlaunchpadlogin to see your personal WI list?
<pitti> e. g. http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-2.html#jr
<pitti> rick-rickspencer3 todo desktop-lucid-desktop-cloud Low support multiple types in cdimage scripts (make-web-indices ...)
<rickspencer3> wtf?
<pitti> is that actually relevant?
<pitti> I thought the cloud stuff was by and large working
<rickspencer3> I think that should be for smoser
<rickspencer3> pitti, first approximation is done
<pitti> it doesn't sound a2 critical to me, but then I don't really know what this WI is about in the first place
<pitti> ok, will reassign that one then
<pitti> ken-vandine todo dx-lucid-gtk-improvements High integrate patches in the gtk package
<rickspencer3> put it into a3 for now, and I'll close it out if it is done or not relevant
<pitti> kenvandine: was that the ARGB stuff or client-side deco?
<pitti> rickspencer3: ack
<kenvandine> both
<kenvandine> which isn't ready
<pitti> kenvandine: aren't these done?
<pitti> ah
<kenvandine> causes problems still
<pitti> kenvandine: would you mind to postpone this then?
<kenvandine> closer
<kenvandine> yes
<rickspencer3> this is the csd bug?
 * kenvandine does it
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, csd is getting nixed for lucid
<kenvandine> but argb is still causing some problems
<kenvandine> bratsche, has been fixing apps for us, and i think we are close to having the core stuff working
<rickspencer3> sounds good
<pitti> jr todo foundations-lucid-boot-experience Essential kdm needs equivalent patches to gdm
<kenvandine> but not ready to subject the masses
<pitti> Riddell and I talked about this already, but for the record
<pitti> I think this means "start kdm earlier to optimize boot speed"
<rickspencer3> if it's not ready for the masses soon, it won't be ready in Lucid
<pitti> i. e. take the gdm upstart start condition into kdm's upstart
<kenvandine> pitti, can you change the milestone on dx-lucid-gtk-improvements? i can't
<Riddell> that's not about plymouth?
<pitti> Riddell: I don't think it's a2 critical at all, and I don't think we should squeeze it into a2 at this point; OK?
<pitti> kenvandine: to a3?
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> Riddell: haven't read details, I don't think it's related to plymouth; gdm/kdm don't need to know about plymouth
<pitti> kenvandine: we don't need to; just move that item to the lucid-alpha-3 section
<Riddell> pitti: do we know who created the work item?  then we could find out what it means
<pitti> kenvandine: I can move the entire spec for clarity, though
<kenvandine> pitti, that is what we should do, imho
<pitti> kenvandine: done both
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> Riddell: I suppose Keybuk, he's the drafter
<Riddell> pitti: well whatever it is, it's not happening for alpha 2
<pitti> Riddell: as long as kdm starts up, I think it's fine; I'll just move it to a3
<Riddell> I'll poke keybuk and work out what he means
<Riddell> KDM does seem to start up fine
<pitti> Riddell: done
<pitti> bryceharrington todo desktop-lucid-xorg-triaging-diagnosis High Create python class that provides access to relevant data from the log file
<pitti> Riddell: thanks
<pitti> bryyce: this is totally separate from the distro of course, and Apport only just started to work at all with the new kernel
<bryyce> pitti, it's not going into the release, so I'm leaving it to work on over the next day or two
<pitti> bryyce: I just wondered whether you actually want to work on that this week, or whether it's better suited for a3
<pitti> depending on your other mesa/bug triaging/testing workload
<pitti> it seems worthwhile to do early, for more efficient bug triaging (I guess?)
<rickspencer3> all done pitti?
<bryyce> pitti, give me one more day to work on it
<pitti> that was it, just wanted to collect the WI stragglers
<rickspencer3> thanks for tracking all of those work items for the milestone
<bryyce> if it's not done by tomorrow we can postpone it, but it's a simple task, I'd like to score it for a2
<pitti> bryyce: it's not top prio, don't worry
<rickspencer3> note that for a3, I would like us to do whatever it takes to get under the trend line each week before the release meeting
<pitti> perfect
<pitti> thanks everyone
<rickspencer3> so if we need to cut stuff, do it weekly and be prepared to discuss that in the release meeting
<bryyce> "do it weekly"?
<rickspencer3> bryyce, right, each week, if we are above the trend line, we address that
<rickspencer3> this time we did it all at once at the end of the release
<rickspencer3> we'll see how it works
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<bryyce> rickspencer3, question on task quantity for a3?
<rickspencer3> bryyce, go ahead
<pitti> http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html
<pitti> tseliot's stuff landed today and already cut a huge dent in it
<bryyce> oh, just seems number wise there's more tasks ahead of us than behind us, wondered if we intended to balance that out
<rickspencer3> oh man, I thought we were going for 60, and there's 84!
<bryyce> pitti, ah good
 * rickspencer3 fumes
<pitti> we probably need to postpone a few startup speed one
<pitti> s
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> and replace them with hacks in the OEM image
<rickspencer3> I'll let it be for now, and look through later
<seb128> we will never reach login speed if we start postponing things now
 * pitti isn't proposing to postpone it now
<rickspencer3> ok, let me talk to bryyce off line
<rickspencer3> seems you may be a tad overbooked bryyce?
<bryyce> could be
<rickspencer3> if so, we'll talk and fix that
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, maybe also
<rickspencer3> thanks bryyce
 * kenvandine will look
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<bryyce> although a lot look like smallish tasks so maybe I can burn through them quick
<bryyce> rickspencer3, thanks
<seb128> well I'm concerned about the login speed
<seb128> but that's not a meeting thing
<seb128> and nothing new
<pitti> seb128: did you happen to hear from robert? does he have time to work on the panel, or should we find a plan B?
<seb128> plan B
<seb128> I talked to him yesterday
<pitti> seb128: also, WDYT about landing the "start all in parallel" changes after a2?
<seb128> he should really be doing oem work now
<seb128> he's behind on that apparently
<seb128> spent too much time on desktop work
<pitti> ok; I thought that was OEM work through the backdoor
<seb128> well he has to do gdm things for now
<rickspencer3> is the meeting over?
<seb128> pitti, let's discuss that tomorrow
<seb128> the "all in parallel"
<pitti> seb128: right
<seb128> it doesn't really win anything
<seb128> or not a lot
<seb128> it trades some white space for some cpu bound limitation on the chart
<rickspencer3> ok, all done
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<pitti> thanks all
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<ccheney> thanks
<seb128> pitti, we don't really have a plan b for gnome-panel being slow there...
<didrocks> thanks
<pitti> seb128: chop applets, fonts, etc.?
<pitti> seb128: (for the OEM image, together with metacity)
<pitti> but I think that still requires the change to start everything at once
<seb128> pitti, we trying the chop applets and got asked to revert the change
<pitti> if gnome-panel starts 5 seconds in, we can't win
<pitti> seb128: right, for ubuntu desktop; but I think we just have to for the OEM image
<bryyce> pitti, my brain is addled (not enough coffee/sleep); you mentioned implementing json support for the task tool but I can't locate the details.  Where is the json report again?
<pitti> or use UNE
<pitti> bryyce: same dir; http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/  *.json
<bryyce> thanks
<pitti> bryyce: brain> well, you stayed up veeery long..
<seb128> pitti, chopping fonts...do we want speed in cost of dropping support for class of users?
<seb128> I don't think it's a fair trade for anybody
<bryyce> sweet
<pitti> seb128: well, we can't have the cake and eat it too..; I'm all ears for better ideas
<seb128> pitti, anyway let's discuss that directly tomorrow
 * pitti hugs seb128
<pitti> seb128: I have a mini 10 ssd in front of me now, too
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> I plan to bring mine
<pitti> so I can both test boot speed as well as finally reproduce all those b43 jockey bugs
 * pitti does a boot chart of current UNE with the crack PPA
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> back from work already?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, yeah, i just arrived back
<chrisccoulson> xchat is being weird here, it's not showing new messages in the chatwindow. it's only showing whitespace until i try to highlight the invisible text :-/
<chrisccoulson> brb, i try and close and re-open it
<chrisccoulson> thats better
<seb128> chrisccoulson: wb
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson that weird xchat thing happened to me as well
<chrisccoulson> it's working properly now. i'm not sure why it happened
<rickspencer3> I found just restoring and maximizing it again work to fix it
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - does it happen to you often?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson used to, don't really recall if/when it stopped
<rickspencer3> it was a lucid thing, for sure
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - that's the first time i've noticed it before
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i just backported the lucid version to my karmic box a couple of days ago
<chrisccoulson> there's a bit of a coincidence there ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - have you had a good day?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I did patch nautilus to use the new libindicator
<seb128> the patch is almost ready for upload now
<chrisccoulson> awesome :)
<milanbv> seb128: about Bug 393854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393854 in gdm "Update PAM policy to allow password-less logins set up via users-admin" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393854
<milanbv> do you agree with vorlon?
<seb128> I've no strong opinion either way
<milanbv> I think we should really sort out the status of password-less accounts in Ubuntu
<seb128> I'm not a pam guy in any mean
<milanbv> because ATM there's no GUI for that anyway
<milanbv> (neither am I :D )
<seb128> I'm not even sure we should allow password-less accoutns
<milanbv> just talking about design ideas
<seb128> that's a receipt for a security disaster
<milanbv> yeah, I'm reluctant to allow plain password-less accounts
<milanbv> that's why to mitigate the problem I implemented that password-free login
<milanbv> which is pretty good security-wise IMO
<seb128> how is that different from what we have with autologin?
<milanbv> quite the same, except that you can have several users on the box
<seb128> ok
<milanbv> that's why I find it not so stupid to have too
<seb128> it's still poor user experience since you will have to type a password to unlock your keyring
<milanbv> yeah, that doesn't solve the more general problem with keyrings
<milanbv> just like autologin and password-less account
<milanbv> I guess seahorse should detect these cases and not encrypt the keyring, but that's another story
<seb128> not sure we should makes easier for users to ignore security
<seb128> that's something that might bite them back
<milanbv> agreed
<milanbv> just trying to find a reasonable solution, half-way
<milanbv> how could I get more attention about that feature?
<milanbv> at least I like a decision to be taken
<seb128> could you try to ping slangasek on #ubuntu-devel?
<seb128> when he's around
<milanbv> I'll try
<seb128> I don't really care either way
<milanbv> if he's the guy responsible for that
<seb128> but I don't want to be the one deciding or uploading that change
<seb128> I think nobody cares enough or want to step for it
<milanbv> I've seen that ;-)
<seb128> but slangasek had some opinion on the topic
<seb128> and he commented on the bug
<kenvandine> seb128, so what is nautilus using the indicator for?
<milanbv> my concern is just that many users are doing it the hacky way
<milanbv> I'll grab him, thanks
<seb128> so it be easier to come to something which works for both of you on IRC
<seb128> kenvandine, displaying the copy dialog or not
<kenvandine> ah, cool
<kenvandine> seb128, by the way empathy 2.29.5.1 is ready, but crashes with adium themes
<kenvandine> i am investigating
<kenvandine> cassidy, have you guys seen that yet? i haven't seen a bug report yet
 * kenvandine will debug more after lunch
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, probably good to delay to thursday now anyway
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we have time
<seb128> kenvandine, since new versions are not alpĥa blockers
<kenvandine> i am going to tackle some papercuts in empathy too
 * kenvandine goes to eat
<kees> hrm, can someone unmoderate my ubuntu-desktop ml post please?
<pedro_> kees, done
<kees> pedro_: thanks!
<pedro_> np
<chrisccoulson> kees - i'm slightly confused about your mail. you want nautilus to show a warning when trying to open a file which has the execute bit set?
<kees> chrisccoulson: doesn't have it set.
<kees> currently, nautilus pops "Untrusted application launcher" dialog and offers to run it anyway.
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, so you want to change that dialog?
<kees> right.  just curious about the language for it.
<chrisccoulson> kees - so you want to move the option to launch anyway?
<kees> chrisccoulson: right; I've already got that.  I'm curious about the language for the error message itself.
<kees> (what I'd actually prefer is maybe opening the file in the editor or something)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm probably not the best person to ask about the wording of the dialog, but opening the file in a text editor might be ok
<chrisccoulson> mpt may have a better idea how to improve the wording though
<chrisccoulson> i can't wait to get my new DSL connection
<chrisccoulson> my current connection is so slow at the moment
<seb128> chrisccoulson: do you change your provider or just what option you take there?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've changed my provider
<chrisccoulson> i got a migration code from my current provider today, and passed that to my new one, so hopefully i'll have no down-time
<chrisccoulson> and hopefully it will be faster and a bit more reliable!
<seb128> good
<bryyce> pitti, I've implemented a plugin to gtg that will import work items into it
<bryyce> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/gtg/import_json
<kenvandine> bryyce, excellent
<jcastro> kenvandine: does -shell work for you? I get some gobject introspection package conflict
<kenvandine> haven't looked at it in a while
<RAOF> jcastro: Looks like it's still broken by the different gobject introspection names.
<RAOF> IIRC we have different package names to Debian in that area?
<jcastro> no idea
<bryyce> kenvandine, do you use gtg?
<kenvandine> not yet, i have been considering it
<kenvandine> segphault raves about it
<bryyce> kenvandine, yeah I first heard of it a couple months ago, but just started really using it in earnest about a week ago
<bryyce> kenvandine, my todo list was just getting too big to manage via emacs ;-)
<bryyce> I really like it's tagging functionality; makes it easy to categorize tasks.
<bryyce> I've hacked in a few features to make it better for me
<bryyce> I added an export thingee to put your prior week's completed tasks into gedit in moinmoin format, to make it easy to paste my canonical status
<kenvandine> nice :)
<bryyce> and I added a "defer to tomorrow" which sadly I find *really* useful
<bryyce> it lacks prioritization, and I'm still looking for an acceptable way to access the tasks from multiple machines
<jcastro> bryyce: there's a couch backend that just works for me
<bryyce> jcastro, ah been meaning to investigate that
<jcastro> bryyce: also, where can I get that moin exporter?
<jcastro> bryyce: you have to pull from bzr, but it just works. It's going to be in their next release
<bryyce> jcastro, did you have to pull that from a branch?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's in lp somewhere, it's segphault's branch
<jcastro> bryyce: getting on a call now, I can catch up with you about it after
<bryyce> ok, yeah I've seen that one.  I need to figure out how to merge several non-mainline branches together
<bryyce> jcastro, http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/drupal/gtg-status-report
<jcastro> wow dude, that is ... legend
<tedg> kenvandine: Did indicator-me get into distro?
<bcurtiswx> pitti: do you know why bug #503895 is inaccessible to bug control?  bug #503656 has it as a dup
<ubottu> Bug 503895 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/503895 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503656 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with KeyError in create_column()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503656
<kenvandine> tedg, up :)
<pitti> bryyce: sweet! so the current json dump is sufficient for you?
<rickspencer3> pitti, are you here to join the Eastern Edition meeting?
<pitti> rickspencer3: not in particular, just spending an hour on mail/some small hacking before going to sleep
<pitti> but I can lurk
<pitti> bcurtiswx: hm, apparently only accessible to apport, hang on
<bcurtiswx> pitti: ok :D
 * TheMuso waves
<pitti> bcurtiswx: ah, so the reporter apparently removed the needs-duplicate-check and manually duped before the retracer could get to it
<pitti> bcurtiswx: there's no extra description or interesting stuff there, so I think it's okay to just leave it private
<bryyce> pitti, it works
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<bcurtiswx> pitti: ok.  Thank you
<bcurtiswx> pitti: can you move its dup to 503727 then plz?
<TheMuso> pitti: Well thanks. I hope the sprint is going well?
<bryyce> pitti, later on I'll probably get some other scripts/tools to provide tasks via json, and at that point I might have some changes to suggest, but this format is good for now.  we can call it version 1
<bcurtiswx> hey seb128
<pitti> bcurtiswx: done
<seb128> hi bcurtiswx
<seb128> pitti, still online?
<bcurtiswx> pitti: thx again
<pitti> TheMuso: yeah, got the new UNE bits packaged and tested today
<pitti> seb128: s/still/again/ :)
<seb128> pitti, shouldn't you be enjoying some french dinner now? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: we just had pizza and parfait caramel
<seb128> pitti, not very typical but sounds great ;-)
<pitti> seb128: can we find a nice place with Fondue tomorrow?
 * pitti demands French food at least for one night :)
<didrocks> seb128: not my fault, tonight \o/
<seb128> pitti, don't ask mle
<seb128> me
<didrocks> I know a place with Fondue, a little bit away from the meeting place thoughD
<seb128> ask didrocks or lool or some local ;-)
<didrocks> -D
<seb128> +1 from me but I don't know restaurants in paris
<seb128> I would be happy to join though
 * pitti yays at http://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/commit/?id=978596dcd5cbca22f6dc94669219b23f1626cf4f
<pitti> another of our patches accepted
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> pitti, rock on
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;)
<seb128> didrocks, not playing wii sport with pitti today? ;-)à
<pitti> didrocks: oh, do you usually?
<didrocks> pitti: not that much… I was proposing a wii contest to seb128 tomorrow night, but as he won't sleep at home, can be difficult :)
<didrocks> seb128: so, the answer is no :)  I'm reading some specs right night to catch up with everyone :)
<seb128> didrocks, you live that far from the hotel? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not really far, but it tooks something like 25 minutes
<didrocks> takes*
<didrocks> and at night, you have less transportation, so…
<seb128> that's your excuse to avoid confrontation? :-p
<didrocks> oh, let's handle it tomorrow night though :p
<seb128> let's see what we do tomorrow
<seb128> right
<didrocks> I'm not afraid, now that you loose to vuntz ;)
<seb128> heh!
<didrocks> :-)
<seb128> be careful you probation time is not over yet ;-)
<seb128> or trial period
<seb128> or whatever english people call that ;-)
<didrocks> oh, threatening me, I can say that I've lost on purpose tomorrow so ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> you can always say that you wanted to be nice to guest...
<seb128> that's why I let vuntz win at uds!
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> bbl
<vuntz> seb128: tss
<vuntz> seb128: we can do another match whenever you want
<chrisccoulson> you all have a wii?
<seb128> apparently yes
<seb128> vuntz, even if I've not been drinking a bit before? ;-)
<pitti> I played wii only once, for 2 minutes, while being intoxicated at the UDS closing party
<kenvandine> seb128, did you review xchat-indicator?
<kenvandine> pitti, hehe... :)
<seb128> pitti, that's when I lost to vuntz!
<seb128> and "how" too
<seb128> vuntz, doesn't drink
<seb128> that's nor a fair game ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i bought my girlfriend a wii, but we never get a chance to play on it
<chrisccoulson> it just sits in the lounge gathering dust
<seb128> chrisccoulson: she will not let you...?
<seb128> oh, "we"
<seb128> not that geeky? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> but it seems like it would be a good entertainment tool when we have visitors
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i bought it for her, but she never plays on it
<seb128> right, wii is funny when played with other people
<chrisccoulson> and i never find the time :(
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i played golf a couple of times on it ;)
<kenvandine> golf and bowling are my favorites actually
<seb128> I played tennis until being good enough to win
<seb128> then it became quite boring
<kenvandine> oh and the hula hoop in wii fit... everyone looks so nuts playing that
<seb128> still funny in multi player though
<seb128> seems that the new wii sport has some fun games too
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - i tried that once, but never got the hang of it ;)
<seb128> like playing with swords
<chrisccoulson> it seems like i really need to play on it more
<seb128> nonono
<seb128> you need to debug ubuntu bugs rather ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> I will have to start working otherwise!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - sounds good to me ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> you'll have less time for the wii ;)
<didrocks> seb128: I have the new wii sport one. Didn't try it yet
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson o/
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> very fine, thank you :) And you, out of traffic jams today?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, thankfully. i've got lots of time to make up at work this week now
<rickspencer3> bryyce, is there, or should there be, a bug report concerning the mesa weirdness from earlier today?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh, so bad :/
<bryyce> rickspencer3, yep we got 3 bug reports which I've duped together and assigned to alberto, set as critical
<bryyce> I'll doublecheck that it's milestoned as well
<rickspencer3> thanks bryyce, if you get me the bug # I can stick it in the meeting noets
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, hi, I'm just polishing up the wiki from the team meeting
<rickspencer3> I'll ping you when I'm done
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, last thing is adding in your activity report ;)
<bryyce> rickspencer3, sure one sec, lp is a tad slow
<bryyce> rickspencer3, aha https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/506247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506247 in xorg "Compositing cannot be re-enabled after upgrade" [Critical,Fix released]
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, done:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-01-12
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Right, I did send that to you
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, yeah, I just need to paste it in
<rickspencer3> done now
 * TheMuso is back in karmic... lucid giving me too many headaches this morning.
<rickspencer3> or note, seems wiki is slow to save
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, mesa problems?
<rickspencer3> like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/506247
<rickspencer3> ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506247 in xorg "Compositing cannot be re-enabled after upgrade" [Critical,Fix released]
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: No, random resets.
 * TheMuso currently using the xorg nv driver with no xorg.conf.
<TheMuso> but system randomly reboots, and can't find anything in logs to be able to point to the problem.
<rickspencer3> hum
<rickspencer3> well ... rough day for Ubuntu today
<TheMuso> yeah
 * TheMuso will re-install lucid to see if that may mysteriously help.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, no robert_ancel, huh?
<rickspencer3> just you for the eastern edition?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I don't know.
<rickspencer3> kinda lonely
<TheMuso> SOunds like it.
<TheMuso> heh
<bryyce> hey I'll join eastern edition
<seb128> I can too
<rickspencer3> hi bryyce
<rickspencer3> well, I wasn't going to repeat it all, since I actually have the wiki udpated
<TheMuso> Well I guess the only thing really is the audio update.
<rickspencer3> but I was hoping that perhaps TheMuso could provide a bit of an audio update
<seb128> I'm interested in that
<seb128> I need to open a bug about my laptop playing no sound when docked
 * rickspencer3 looks at meeting notes to see if something needs to be highlighted for TheMuso
<seb128> or when booted docked
<TheMuso> Still trawling through bugs to attend to any that we have missed. Common bugs are users with hda problems that are usually fixed by installing newer alsa backported modules in karmic, or newer alsa driver snapshots from the audio PPA.
<seb128> some days it works, I think it's when I boot first and dock it then
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, have specific versions of specific packages been determined between you and brad?
<TheMuso> One real bug that we need to look into is users having problems with 5.1 audio output and pulse. This is in karmic, but I need to test to see whether lucid is also affected.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, if you get a sec to pull out some bug numbers, that would be helpful for the wiki
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Actually crimsun did a bit of alsa updating during the break, so userspace wise, things have been moved onto 1.0.22. Kernel is staying the same however, o version wise, things are as follows: alsa-kernel, 1.0.21, userspace 1.0.22 for lib and plugins only. Pulse 0.9.21, may be updated if newer releases are bugfix only.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Right, I only really started trawling yesterday, so need to go back and dig them up.
<rickspencer3> thanks TheMuso
<rickspencer3> so those version numbers, those are final targets for Lucid, unless there is a no feature/only bug fix Pulse update, you will pull taht in?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yes, crimsun may have other ideas, but at this point, thats the way it will be.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Oh hang on, I wil get that 5.1 audio issue bug number, hang on a sec.
<rickspencer3> Thanks TheMuso
<TheMuso> ...and another one I think is biting some users, is pulse using a lot of memory.
<TheMuso> Again not sure if its fixed inlucid.
 * TheMuso gets that too.
<TheMuso> 5.1 audio bug number: 445849
<TheMuso> bug 445849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445849 in pulseaudio "Highpitched Rattling like Sound with 5.1 Surround Configuration on Karmic Koala" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445849
<TheMuso> and bug 424655 for memory issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424655 in udev "using module-udev-detect leaks memory" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424655
<crimsun> 445849 is a combined pa + linux issue
<crimsun> 424655 is a pa issue
<crimsun> 424655 has a workaround of using module-detect instead of module-udev-detect; the inotify handles aren't being freed properly
<crimsun> (have to run back to another meeting now, sorry)
<rickspencer3> woah
<pitti> crimsun: oh, you tracked down the leak? great job!
<pitti> kenvandine: is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/couchdb-glib/0-5-3-release/+merge/17022 on your plate or do you need help with it? (not "now", just in general; we're in freeze anyway)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, thanks for the update
<rickspencer3> would be great to have that again next week
<TheMuso> sure
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I'm too tired (am in Europe atm)
<rickspencer3> I'll update the wiki with the Eastern Edition info tomorrow
<ccheney> yipee we finally determined the cause of the weird upgrade failure with OOo
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: np no hurry
 * pitti waves goodnight
<didrocks> have a good night :)
<seb128> 'night pitti
<rickspencer3> 'night all
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> you waited for rick to leave? ;-)à
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<robert_ancell> I had upgrade problems... black screen on boot
<seb128> you guys crossed by less than a minute
<seb128> libglx borkage I guess
<seb128> reinstall xserver-xorg-core to workaround it
<robert_ancell> ah, dist-upgrade fixed it :)
<seb128> ok, or do another update which will reinstall it ;-)
<seb128> you missed your meeting btw
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> I didn't have a lot to add though
<seb128> right, I was going to say
<seb128> coming back from vac and being oem
<seb128> not a lot of desktopish work to discuss there ;-)
<seb128> at least not milestoned work items etc ;-)
<robert_ancell> yup :)
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, still there?
<seb128> didrocks, I though you would be training to the wii by now
<seb128> in case ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh, no, still reading some specs for tomorrow :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, now rickspencer3 is avoiding me!!
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you look at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=602994? (PYTHON_LOCALMODLIBS)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 602994 in general "Don't use PYTHON_LOCALMODLIBS in configure" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, did you email or ping me about that before?
<seb128> looked now
<seb128> those variables has never meant to be used this way, it's fine on old versions too
<robert_ancell> seb128, email, must be in the spam bin :)
<seb128> sorry about that
<robert_ancell> I thought so... just wanted to check
<robert_ancell> np
<seb128> I hate spammers
<robert_ancell> yay versions is back!
<seb128> I get hundred of spams a day
<cj> hibernate is busted for me
<cj> any general suggestons on how to fix it?
<seb128> no
<seb128> try #ubuntu
<cj> or maybe some debugging tips? :)
<cj> seb128: okay.
<robert_ancell> seb128, you working in paris at the moment?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, but tomorrow
<seb128> I was not officially part of that sprint
 * cj hopes he didn't interrupt another dev team meeting
<seb128> but that's less than 2 hours away from there
<seb128> I take a train tomorrow morning to join them
<seb128> cj, no that's fine
<robert_ancell> seb128, lucky europeans :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you go to lca?
<robert_ancell> yes, next week
<seb128> nice
<robert_ancell> should be good, haven't been before but it's very highly rated
<seb128> right, I've not been there before but I read comments about it
<seb128> you well tell us how it is really ;-)
<robert_ancell> beer every night, err, I mean insightful discussion regarding linux
<seb128> sounds like GUADEC ;-)
<didrocks> ok, going to bed now, it's time, see you tomorrow seb128, have a nice day robert_ancell!
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<robert_ancell> didrocks, night
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-13
<seb128> night
<TheMuso> c/
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning o/
<pitti> kenvandine: FYI, setting WIs in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-empathy-indicator back to TODO, and instead moving the entire spec
<baptistemm> good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: Je suis bon, merci!
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson
<rickspencer3> bonjour mon ami
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3 - how are you?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, pretty well
<rickspencer3> chilling with pitti and didrocks
<rickspencer3> watching them work out of the corner of my eye while I surf facebook and play tetris
<rickspencer3> it's important to have good managers
<didrocks> :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol :)
 * pitti rubs the whip cracking blisters on his back
<chrisccoulson> are you all having lots of fun at the sprint?
<chrisccoulson> (except for pitti of course, with the blisters on his back) ;)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, so far so good, yes
<chrisccoulson> awesome:)
 * rickspencer3 is writing a blog post about it atm
<seb128> hey
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<TeTeT> asac: do you have time for another nm related question? If I have more than one connection, which one is set as default route? Can I control this somehow? Or disable this multi-homed environment at all?
<TeTeT> asac: well, actually more like 3 questions ...
<asac> TeTeT: ethernet > wireless  > 3G ... you can try to manually add routes in the IPv4Settings tab of connections and use metrics for the default route to achive that
<asac> i am not sure if the metrics trick still work, but it did at some point in the past
<asac> let me know
 * hyperair wonders what do metrics do for routes
<TeTeT> asac: can you do that programmically via d-bus?
<asac> TeTeT: you can do everything through dbus
<asac> that is possible ,)
<asac> but it might be complex
<TeTeT> asac: is there any documentation for the API?
<asac> TeTeT: i dont think so. but i might be wrong. you can introspect dbus APIs for NM using d-feet
<TeTeT> asac: d-feet?
<TeTeT> asac: how to use that? I see nm-applet there, but no object paths or alike
<TeTeT> asac: ah, have to go to system bus it seems
<asac> yes
<asac> TeTeT: in the source there is ./docs/NetworkManager\ DBUS\ API.txt
<asac> check that
 * asac thinks that should be packaged
<asac> i am not sure how up-to-date or accurate that is maintained
<asac> but before doing this, first try if the metrics trick helps
<TeTeT> asac: awesome, thanks
<asac> TeTeT: the normal way is to disconnect from the ethernet connection (there is a button now in applet) if you dont want it to have the main traffic
<TeTeT> asac: ok, I wait for the customers use case to see if they really need to toggle this routing manually
<asac> kk
<TeTeT> asac: thanks for your help :)
<asac> np
<huats> hello everyone
<rodrigo_> any idea why NetworkManager says my eth0 device is not managed? and how can I set it to manage it?
<pitti> rodrigo_: does it appear in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<rodrigo_> pitti, I added it by hand
<rodrigo_> seems the installation didn't detect it
<rodrigo_> pitti: no, after rebooting it still says it's not managed
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: hey
<chrisccoulson1> hey pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: just as a heads-up for boot speed
<pitti> it looks like we can change the plan to move the 10s target to UNE
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: which seems easier to do, since we have fewer applets, fewer processes (like no nautilus desktop rendering), and more code under our control (UNE launcher)
<chrisccoulson1> so, the 10s target will not apply to the standard desktop?
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: so the main targets are now gconfd and panel speed up
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: I don't think we will be able to meet it TBH
<chrisccoulson1> UNE still uses gnome-session and g-s-d doesn't it?
<pitti> panel speedup will benefit both desktops, but there's still nautilus/themes/fonts/etc.
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: it does
<chrisccoulson1> yeah, i can still look at some other desktop components to help speed it up
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: http://piware.de/tmp/unity-full.png
<chrisccoulson1> but at least the gnome-session, g-s-d and gconf work i've done will be beneficial for UNE
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: so, I have some thoughts about those and would like to run them by you if you have a minute?
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: so, you have changes in the pipe for g-s and g-s-d to start in parallel with gconf, right?
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: for gconfd my idea was as follows:
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - can do (although, i might need to hide the chat window occasionally)
<pitti> - pull gvariant into glib (once Ryan confirms that it's scheduled to land in the near future)
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: heh, boss mode? :-)
<pitti> - rip out /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<pitti> - replace it with a gvariant serialization file
<pitti> if gvariant is out of the question for some reason, we could also investigate how fast sqlite is
<pitti> but parsing a 2.2 MB XML file which has mostly noise is just crack
<pitti> do you think that's too crackful?
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - yeah, it's quite extreme. i wonder how much benefit we'd get by ripping out all the comments
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: there are no comments?
<chrisccoulson1> that seems a lot of work with gvariant though. some of the work i've already done works around the long gconf delays
<pitti> ah, so you think it will then just interleave with the other delays, and not be an issue any more?
<chrisccoulson1> i did some work to parse the gconf tree in parallel with other things, so that it doesn't delay the whole session from starting
<pitti> note that we still need to change the startup to launch all programs at the same time, instead of the current serialization
<pitti> (right now, most programs start 4 seconds into the session
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - i'd be a bit nervous about removing the current serialization, as we might introduce weird race conditions and other issues
<chrisccoulson1> for example, there are things that g-s-d must do before anything else loads, else you can create extra X round-trips etc
<chrisccoulson1> i'd prefer to try and optimise the current serialization rather than remove it
<pitti> well, that's why we need to do it soon
<chrisccoulson1> eg, it might be possible to start the panel and WM at the same time
<pitti> seb128 played around with that already; did you notice race conditions with that?
<seb128> (reading backlog)
<chrisccoulson1> i haven't played around with starting everything together yet, but i just wanted to point out that it might cause issues for some people
<pitti> seb128: wrt. introducing race conditions when starting everything in parallel instad of serializing
<kenvandine> hey tedg
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: back (sorry, spoke with Seb); he said that it didn't cause any obvious regressions, and it starts everything aruond 1.2 seconds in
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - as an example, i think at-spi-regsitryd needs to set up some things in the environment before anything else loads (although i can't verify that for sure whilst i'm at work), which is why it is started in the initialization phase
<pitti> yeah, right
<chrisccoulson1> if it doesn't do that before other components load, then it might break assistive technology for some people
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: for seahorse-daemon, do you think it's possible to fork, export the env, and then do the real initialization?
<pitti> this seems to be the other major blocking step
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - i think it already does that, but i need to investigate that still
<chrisccoulson1> it would need to set the environment before forking, and then doing the real initialization though
<chrisccoulson1> as once gnome-session has moved from initialization, it doesn't allow you to change the environment (the dbus method will return an error if you try to do it)
<tedg> Morning kenvandine
<seb128> hey tedg
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: right, that's what I was proposing
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: is that SSH_AGENT_PID/GPG_AGENT_INFO etc.?
<pitti> it seems to me that you could create those sockets and determine their pids/values without much inintialization
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: of course could couldn't actually talk to them in the first 0.5 seconds after session startup, but who cares..
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - i've got a feeling those 2 variables are set by ssh-agent and seahorse-agent, which load from a Xsession.d script
<kenvandine> hey stormy_
<chrisccoulson1> seahorse-agent really should be a proper session agent, but it's not on the default install anyway
<stormy_> hey kenvandine
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: hm, I think that gap is actually just gconf
<pitti> the delay is trivial on http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-dellmini-lucid-20100106-hacked.png (which has the "start all in parallel" stuff)
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - the 0.5s gap after gnome-session starts is mostly gconf
<chrisccoulson1> but i've got a fix for that already
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - that trace is with my g-s-d, gconfd and gnome-session patches
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: right
<pitti> that's the -hacked charts
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: 1006-hacked is your changes plus seb's "one phase" change
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - that chart is also with the packages from here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisccoulson/desktop-startup-speed/
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: right
<pitti> great job with those!
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, do you know if g-s-d needs to start first?
<chrisccoulson1> seb128 - yeah, g-s-d needs to start first really, to set up the xrandr stuff, and the theme as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, is xrandr doing anything if there is no config change?
<seb128> the g-s-d code I mean
<seb128> on a stock install it should do nothing and let xorg the way it is no?
<chrisccoulson1> seb128 - good question. i'll have a look later and see what it actually does if there is resolution change needed
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: I think we could tell by looking whether we have an xrandr configuration file?
<seb128> I'm wondering what seahorse-daemon is actually doing
<seb128> seahorse-agent is the one doing gpg agent
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: i. e. don't run it unless we have a .config/monitors.xml?
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - yeah, that might be possible
<pitti> chrisccoulson1, seb128: so, we need to coordinate who is doing what now
<pitti> AFAICS we have
<seb128> I'm doing the one phase change
<pitti> 1) speed up gnome-panel (sit down for a week) -- probably robert_ancell, need to confirm
<pitti> 2) start everything at once -- seb128
<pitti> 3) speed up gconfd loading -- I could look into that
<pitti> 4) land the gconf dependency reduction changes -- chriscoulson
<TeTeT> asac: any chance that nm 8.1 will land in lucid? a customer is interested in the additional bluetooth phone capabilities. A PPA with 8.1 might be sufficient
<seb128> 5) investigate seahorse
<pitti> 5) not launch xrandr if we don't have a conf file
 * pitti defers to being 6)
<seb128> 7)...
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson1: ^ does that look complete and sane to you?
<seb128> 8) profit?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> I think sabdfl wants to claim 8) :)
<chrisccoulson1> sounds good to me
<sabdfl> me too
<pitti> all these changes will speed up gnome and UNE
<pitti> just that it might be enough for UNE, while desktop still suffers from more applets, nautilus desktop rendering, compiz, etc.
<pitti> while on UNE we have mutter, no nautilus desktop, fewer panels, etc.
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: are you interested in 5) ?
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - yeah, i'll look at 5 too
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, pitti: you rock
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson1
<pitti> I'll update the work items now to get an updated plan
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: your changes were for g-s-d and gnome-session, right?
<chrisccoulson1> sorry, i had to disappear to get coffee there
<chrisccoulson1> i have a lot of people hovering around my desk ;)
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - my changes were for gconf, gnome-session and g-s-d
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson1, seb128: I updated the WIs on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-startup-speed -- does that look ok to you?
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - looks ok. the only comment about the g-s-d WI though, is that the change is to load as much as possible without needing gconf
<chrisccoulson1> currently, that's only xrandr, as it's the only plugin that doesn't store any settings in there
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: ah, I see; hm, that means once we eliminate xrandr we won't have a benefit from that any more?
<pitti> or does it do other stuff as well?
<chrisccoulson1> we will still probably load the xrandr plugin, but i'll see if we can reduce the number of X calls for setting up the display configuration, if there is no stored configuration
<chrisccoulson1> i'll look in to that though anyway
<seb128> does xrdb work in a dynamic way?
<seb128> would be nice to delay that one too
<chrisccoulson1> seb128 - i was just asking if we even need xrdb?
<seb128> we do for openoffice
<seb128> the xrdb code is off by default
<seb128> the xrdb call we have is from the xsettings option
<seb128> and asac had to add fixes there for openoffice previous cycle
<seb128> which indicates it's really useful
<chrisccoulson1> ah, ok.i didn't realise the xrdb plugin was off by default actually
<chrisccoulson1> i was just reading http://mces.blogspot.com/2008/10/improving-login-time-part-1-gnome.html
<chrisccoulson1> i think you sent me that link didn't you?
<seb128> cassidy, what would be useful to debug a "can't reconnect to icq" error?
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, yes
<cassidy> seb128, haze logs
<cassidy> see http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Debugging
<seb128> 'CI
<seb128> 'ic
<seb128> can't type!
<seb128> 'ci
<seb128> cassidy, haze is not in empathy debug dialog
<cassidy> yeah it doesn't implement the debug iface
<cassidy> so you have to do it old style
<seb128> bah
<seb128> if I restart empathy that will work
<seb128> I already got the issue
<seb128> it fails to reconnect but connect fine after a restart
<seb128> thanks anyway
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi, did you see my last dent?
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry I forgot to review your and upload your xchat indicator
<seb128> I will do that today
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, woot!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so soon I need to start pulling feeds in
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/01/tonights-photobomb-feature.html
<seb128> hey desrt
<rickspencer3> there's my microblogging UI
<rickspencer3> I suppose the title is maybe a bit silly
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, cool, can you make that a separate widget we can include in gwibber?
<desrt> seb128: hi =)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yeah, just grab the .ui and .py files
<rickspencer3> in other words, it's already a separate widgets
<kenvandine> great
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, does gwibber already use .ui files?
<kenvandine> now it does :)
<rickspencer3> it's a simple dialog, so I could just code the layout
<kenvandine> the accounts UI does
<rickspencer3> ok
<kwwii> seb128: does lucid have the nice new tooltips (from RH I guess)?
<seb128> kwwii, no
<seb128> mclasen, ^ did the fedora tooltip changes went to GNOME?
<seb128> I didn't notice any change in 2.29 I think
<didrocks> vuntz: do you think that if /apps/panel/general/toplevel_id_list is mandatory, it's possible that the fact there is no applet showing up  at the first launch is related to a writing issue? (if I unlock it, run gnome-panel, and then relock it, I have my applets in subsequents launch)
<kwwii> seb128: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310730 seems to imply they did make it into gtk
<seb128> kwwii, so maybe the theme or something needs to use that
<kwwii> seb128: hrm, ok..I'll look into it some more, thanks for the help
<seb128> kwwii, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599618
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599617
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599618 in gtk "better tooltip positioning" [Normal,New]
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599617
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599617 in gtk "a modern tooltip look" [Normal,New]
<seb128> kwwii, so not upstream in git
<seb128> upstream in bugzilla
<kwwii> seb128: hrm, can we apply that patch?
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> round corner?
<seb128> the positionning one?
<kwwii> mainly the positioning one but the rounding would be nice too
<seb128> I would like to check with mclasen if he plans to land that upstream first though
<kwwii> ;)
<kwwii> ok, sounds good...thanks for the help
<seb128> np
<seb128> can you open a bug on launchpad for those?
<seb128> so it doesn't slip from our list of things to do
<seb128> davmor2, not sure why you opened that evolution bug
<seb128> could you try asking slangasek rather?
<seb128> I think I did advice you to do that before you opened the bug
<seb128> it's not evolution's fault if ubiquity removes it on installs
<seb128> which it doesn't there on the install I did today btw
<davmor2> seb128: slangasek fixed it, it happened because 3 or 4 locales still used the evo-doc-locale file which removed evo
<seb128> could you close the bug then?
<seb128> thanks
<davmor2> seb128: sorry I thought slangasek had when he fixed it
<tseliot> pitti: would something like this work well for you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/356117/
<vuntz> didrocks: hrm, didn't know that, but it might not be a big surprise
<vuntz> the code might consider nothing is writable if one key is not
<didrocks> vuntz: should be that so, I'll try to find a workaround
<pitti> tseliot: yes, looks fine; however, it might be that we need transitional packages and versioned conflicts/replaces
<pitti> tseliot: we should test the upgrade
<tseliot> pitti: right, which is why I suggested that we use transitional packages yesterday
<pitti> tseliot: on a normal system where jockey is already installed, it should work fine
<pitti> tseliot: you'd just need them on a system where envy is installed, but jockey isn't
<tseliot> pitti: a corner case but still worth testing
<vuntz> didrocks: or you can fix the bug :-)
<seb128> hello vuntz
<seb128> how are you?
<vuntz> seb128: I'm sad. Snow is melting here :/
<vuntz> ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: I see you're having fun with login performance
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> it's rather down to gconf and gnome-panel being slow now
<seb128> do you think gnome-panel could do async applets loading?
<vuntz> seb128: it's supposed to be async already
<seb128> hum
<vuntz> note the "supposed" :-)
<seb128> what robert_ancell observed seems to indicate it's buggy
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> nice to see you clean gnome-panel btw
<chrisccoulson1> vuntz - you like the snow?
<seb128> I like the snow too
<seb128> when it doesn't make me miss my train
<seb128> like today!
<chrisccoulson1> heh
<chrisccoulson1> i don't mind the snow, but i don't like taking 3 hours to get to work ;)
<chrisccoulson1> it took me 1.5hours this morning
<vuntz> chrisccoulson1: snow is amazing!
<vuntz> chrisccoulson1: it just makes the world a better place!
<chrisccoulson1> vuntz - did you build a snowman? :)
<rickspencer3> snow is great, when it's in the mountains where it belongs ;)
<seb128> vuntz, you spend your days playing in the snow? ;-)
<vuntz> chrisccoulson1: I didn't think about it, actually. Maybe next time...
<vuntz> rickspencer3: you know, before you said that, I used to respect you. :-)
<chrisccoulson1> yeah, snow does make everything look quite nice. especially where i live - it's normally fairly dull and grey, but the snow brightens everything up :)
<fagan> the snow is almost gone in ireland
<fagan> :(
<rickspencer3> vuntz, you don't ski or snowboard?
<rickspencer3> I visit the snow the every weekend, it does not need to visit me
<vuntz> heh
<vuntz> rickspencer3: ski, but only a bit. I never tried snowboard
<vuntz> I just like the atmosphere when there's snow
<seb128> people being stucked in cars for hours? ;-)
<rickspencer3> vuntz, come to Seattle in the winter, I will show you snow (where it belongs in the mountains ;) )
<seb128> you watch them from you chair since you don't need to go to work? ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: well, of course, the fact that I don't need to take a car/bus/train to work helps ;-)
<rickspencer3> and we can ski on it, as intended
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson1> vuntz - driving a car to work sucks in the snow ;)
<chrisccoulson1> i've spent too much time this week in my car
<vuntz> chrisccoulson1: you could also choose to not go to work. I mean, if you really hate being in the car... ;-)
<chrisccoulson1> vuntz - it did cross my mind, but i'm more professional than that ;)
<vuntz> of course, at some point, you'd have to stop eating too, since you wouldn't be able to buy food
<fagan> oh rickspencer3 photobomb is awesome any chance it will replace fspot hehe
<chrisccoulson1> some of my colleagues stayed at home though
<rickspencer3> fagan, I think it already has
 * rickspencer3 checks seeds
<rickspencer3> hmmm not yet, probably tomorrow
<fagan> rickspencer3: hah it is growing quickly though (I stress the word quickly hehe)
<rickspencer3> fagan, goocanvas is quite awesome
<rickspencer3> and plus segphault has lots of useful code for me to snipe ;)
 * fagan needs to get said useful code 
<rickspencer3> fagan, $bzr branch lp:grabbersnap
<rickspencer3> I did the micro-blogging with the Gwibber API of course
<fagan> rickspencer3: thanks
<chrisccoulson1> right, home time :)
<seb128> hate this libmozjs thing
<seb128> gjs is broken in lucid and I can't figure why
<seb128> gjs is broken in lucid and I can't figure why!
<seb128> ups lag
<seb128> ldd lists libmozjs.so twice
<seb128> once correctly and one not found too
<njpatel> didrocks,  process_workspace_switch_grab  in src/core/keybindings.c
<didrocks> njpatel: thanks
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<crb> Hi.  I have a machine running Karmic and I am trying to disable Compiz.
<crb> I go to Appearance, last tab, select None for desktop effects; Metacity launches
<crb> and next reboot I'm back to "Normal" and Compiz.
<crb> Is the choice of WM still dictated by a gconf key?
<djsiegel> asac: hey, just wanted some more info about removing OOo from UNE
<djsiegel> is it being removed or replaced or neither?
<asac> djsiegel: removed and then we see how well we can integrate gdocs as a first step
<djsiegel> asac: oh, ok
<asac> thats armel UNE btw
<asac> cant speak for the rest
<asac> djsiegel: for email we do something similar: check out: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-lucid-arm-webservice-for-email
<asac> thats a bit better understood
<asac> e.g nicely integrated
<asac> would be happy to get your feedback
<crb> anyone, re compiz/metacity?\
<tseliot> crb: what paroblem?
<tseliot> problem
 * crimsun is pleased that PA is shaping up nicely for 10.04
<crimsun> also, I'll write up the SRU for the p_udev leak shortly
<asac> \o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-14
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> didrocks: o/
<didrocks> :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<rickspencer3> hiya tseliot
<rickspencer3> good morning
<tseliot> good morning rickspencer3
<didrocks> jcastro: I must rename ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings in launchpad to ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (and make some kind of indirection for people using < lucid). Are you in charge or do I just open a request on LP?
<asac> imo there should just be a single project: ubuntu-netbook
<asac> with subtrees etc. :)
<asac> rather than creating one project for each package
<asac> which will cause these kind of issues if you rename a package
<asac> just my 2c
<asac> (if this is about a LP project at all)
<seb128> hey asac
<seb128> asac, did you read my question yesterday?
<asac> no
<seb128> asac, I'm failing to get libgjs working with libmozjs
<asac> hmm
<seb128> it's in no way a priority
<seb128> but help would be welcome
<asac> do we need libgjs?
<seb128> it's a depends for gnome-shell
<asac> cant we get rid of all this ;)?
<asac> yeah. they shouldnt use javascript. we have no engine
<asac> that is suitable for main
<seb128> $ ldd /usr/lib/libgjs-dbus.so | grep libmozjs
<seb128> 	libmozjs.so => not found
<seb128> 	libmozjs.so => /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.7/libmozjs.so (0x00267000)
<seb128> I don't get why it's there twice
<seb128> and why it find one and not the other one
<asac> someone has to tell them that javascript is a bad situation
<asac> seb128: we had exactly that before
<asac> do you remember where that was?
<seb128> I tried to rebuild using as-needed
<asac> right
<seb128> but that seems to not do the trick this time
<seb128> dunno why
<seb128> and the same source works in karmic
<asac> thats using rpath?
<asac> or LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<seb128> I'm a bit puzzled
<seb128> LD
<seb128> well using /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.7 works
<asac> what doesnt work then?
<seb128> try running gjs
<asac> i dont have lucid yet
<seb128> gnome-shelll does some LD_LIBRARY_PATH trick
<seb128> but gjs doesn't
<seb128> you are on karmic?
<seb128> can you run ldd /usr/lib/libgjs-dbus.so | grep libmozjs
<seb128> you need to install gjs
<asac> i have gjs but not the dbus module
<asac> gjs
<asac> gjs>
<seb128> no gjs-gi?
<asac> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.7/
<seb128> it works with LD hack
<asac> you need to write a wrapper for gjs if that is supposed to work oob
<seb128> but that should not required
<seb128> +be
<asac> hmm
<asac> why wouldnt it be required?
<seb128> I hate this thing
<seb128> can't we make it a proper lib?
<asac> yes, for universe
<asac> but not main
<seb128> it's not in main
<seb128> it's in universe
<asac> but at some point folks want it in main
<seb128> we will not use gnome-shell this cycle
<asac> thats clearly going to happen
<asac> we have to communicate to upstream, that libmozjs isnt allowed to be used in the distro
<asac> they need to do something else
<asac> before everything is lost and even more move to libmozjs
<seb128> I've better things to do that fight over that with them
<seb128> I just want gnome-shell in ubuntu to be nice to them
<asac> yes, but if its nice, they dont see that there is a problem
<asac> same attiude as the coucdb folks. they say, if its a problem someone else will fix it. but the fact that we adopted it sucks much.
<asac> anyway, i will check how easy it is to build it standalone
<asac> will take some time
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> I've to go for lunch sorry...
<seb128> bbl
<pitti> kenvandine, njpatel: wrt. 71_add_gio_extension.patch
<chrisccoulson> asac / seb128 - joss started a discussion on the gnome desktop-devel list last year, but it didn't really go anywhere: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2009-September/msg00121.html
<chrisccoulson> you might be interested in taking a look
<pitti> kenvandine: could that become a proper diff -u, and get a standard patch tag header? (upstream link, etc.)
<milanbv> would any of you apply a patch to the GDM package?
<milanbv> I've finally got approval for patch at Bug 393854, but I can't commit it myself
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393854 in gdm "Update PAM policy to allow password-less logins set up via users-admin" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393854
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - it would be good to get an opinion from someone on the security team (eg, kees), or someone like slangasek before any of us commit it
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i misread your second comment there ;)
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: yeah, kees just agreed yesterday ;-)
<chrisccoulson> did you discuss it on IRC? i can't see any comments on the bug report
<milanbv> on #ubuntu-devel
<milanbv> (so that you can't check what I'm pretending...)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> if he's happy with it, then i can commit it when i finish work if nobody else beats me to it
<milanbv> nice, thanks
<chrisccoulson> but we're frozen for A2 at the moment anyway (although, i haven't checked my inbox for a release announcement yet, so that might not be the case any more)
<milanbv> no hurry, I'd just like somebody to do it before the release
<milanbv> (final release)
<TeTeT> asac: do you know if network-manager 8.1 will make it into Lucid? Or will it stay the same version as in Karmic?
<asac> TeTeT: it will be 0.8 final most likels
<asac> we have a prerelease version
<asac> first step is rc2 ... which we will try to get to karmic as an SRU as well
<asac> TeTeT: upstream hasnt even released 0.8 final ;)
<asac> so given the pace i nthe past its unlikely that there will be a 0.8.1
<TeTeT> asac: ok, thanks a lot :)
<TeTeT> asac: any chance the latest nm will get a PPA, so they can copy a working package from there?
<asac> TeTeT: did you read my comment on the pppoe bug? i gave a timeline/plan there
<TeTeT> asac: need to re-read it then, escaped me
<asac> no problem. last comment ;)
<TeTeT> asac: was this bug 483773?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483773 in network-manager "Unable to bring up mobile-broadband system-connection" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483773
<asac> no
<asac> ;)
<asac> one minute
<asac> TeTeT: bug 432205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432205 in network-manager "[MASTER] pppd timeout when trying to establish a DSL connection" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432205
<TeTeT> asac: I wasn't subscribed to that one
<pitti> davidbarth: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+milestones
<asac> TeTeT: ok. thought that was your main concern ;)
<asac> TeTeT: if you need to be up-to-date on our NM roadmap in future, i can try to keep you in the loop. just wasnt aware that you rely on this
<TeTeT> asac: I actually never did, but nowadays I seem to get a NM question a day. I even subscribed to the upstream mailing list ...
<TeTeT> asac: not that it would mean anything ...
<pitti> asac: do you still need the alpha2/final mobile reports on piware.de or can I take down the cronjobs? (I'll archive the .db and output just in case, but I'd like people to move to the new WI tracker on macaroni)
<asac> pitti: i would like the alpha2 state to be frozen right when alpha2 release is done. then we can move elsewhere
<asac> (but keep the graph and the last state)
<asac> if thats posisble
<asac> where is the new macaronis service=
<asac> ?
<pitti> asac: right, I did a complete backup of the scripts, databases, and output
<pitti> asac: I'll keep the alpha-2 reports for a while, but I'd like to remove the lucid/ ones (since they are out of date and imprecise)
<asac> pitti: where can i find the new tracker?
<pitti> asac: and above all I'd like to kill the cronjobs
<pitti> asac: you don't read your platform@ mail? :-)
<asac> guess i missed a mail in the thread
<pitti> asac: http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/
<asac> i dont read all mails in threads i considered done :)
<asac> pitti: ok, what about the full cycle one?
<pitti> asac: the names without the milestone
<pitti> asac: likewise, all-* are the ones for entire ubuntu, particular milestone
<pitti> and all milestones/all teams == all.html
<pitti> it has the full combinatorial explosion
<pitti> (they're dead cheap to generate now)
<asac> pitti: ok. just confusing that they dont have canonical- as prefix
<pitti> it's not a hardcoded prefix anyway
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> good
<pitti> it's LPTEAMNAME-MILESTONENAME
<asac> so our trendline got reset?
<pitti> asac: yes, I didn't write a full DB migration script
<pitti> asac: but of course I'm fine to adjust the trend line start for you if you want
<asac> yeah. lets try to use the value where the current one ended
<pitti> (not that the old start would be too meaningful with the 2 weeks of holidays, etc., but I'm happy to add support for this)
<asac> thtas odd
<asac> there are far less items
<asac> http://piware.de/workitems/mobile/lucid/report.html
<asac> here it was 130
<asac> and we were behind
<asac> now 130 would mean we are ahead
<asac> http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-mobile.html
<asac> any clue what specs didnt get picked up?
<pitti> asac: it's a different count now
<pitti> now it's counting WIs from members of your team
<asac> hmm
<huats_> hello guys !
<pitti> before it was counting WIs from all specs of your team, even if they were assigned to a different team
<asac> we want to have our community specs there too
<pitti> I'll change it to cover both
<asac> its basically one spec: liquid
<pitti> that will come back, yes
<asac> problem is that we cannot really plan how far we are behind based on our progress before
<pitti> will work on this next week, when the sprint is done
<asac> i wanted to kill stuff until we hit the line
<asac> cant the other cronjob still run?
<asac> or is that completely f***ed?
<pitti> that was my original question
<pitti> it can still run
<asac> just the full cycle
<asac> one
<asac> good
<pitti> but I can't change anything in the code any more
<pitti> yeah
<asac> thats fine. i would then use the full cycle one from there and the milestones ones from the new
<asac> just need liquid in the new spec list
<pitti> asac: the old alpha-2 report is probably uninteresting now, I figure?
<asac> cool. thanks
<pitti> asac: I think from next week on the charts shold be correct, too
<asac> pitti: just need a final snapshot for later communication
<asac> for alpha-2
<pitti> asac: I won't remove the html pages
<asac> e.g. the html page basically
<asac> ok good
<pitti> just stop the alpha-2 cron job
<asac> then its all good
<asac> yeah
<asac> we are close enough there
<pitti> alpha-2 is today, so it doesn't make sense to let it run
<asac> and today is release day
<asac> ;)
<pitti> the new alpha-2 report will continue to be generated, so you can look at that for stragglers
<asac> hmm. what does that mean? does the trendline go below zero there?
<pitti> no, of course not
<asac> currently the new alpha-2 is empty
<asac> oh ok
<pitti> asac: I meant WIs which were scheduled for alpha-2, which you didn't get to
 * pitti yays at http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-2.html
<asac> i think: just let it run. i will adapt to the new approach if the full new one is still there
<asac> err full old one
<pitti> asac: http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-mobile-lucid-alpha-2.html isn't though
<asac> one item blueprints are good ;)
<tseliot> pitti: I think you left the proprietary improments blueprint out of that page
<vuntz> pedro_: yo?
<pedro_> vuntz, hey, saw my message?
<pitti> tseliot: it shouldn't be there; https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-xorg-proprietary-drivers is targetted to alpha-3
<pitti> tseliot: it's on http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html
<tseliot> pitti: aah, ok
<seb128> rodrigo__, stop suggesting upstream to do things which will break our lts ;-)
<rodrigo__> seb128, what have I suggested?
<seb128> landing the new g-c-c design
<seb128> cf my comments on #c-c
<rodrigo__> seb128, oh, would that break our lts if it lands in time for 2.30?
<seb128> it's quite some changes
<seb128> by experience it takes time to find and fix issues on rewrites
<seb128> it's better to have one cycle to sort things
<seb128> rather than rushing
<rodrigo__> you're right in that it's a bit late in the cycle, I guess
<seb128> I'm maybe too much on the conservative side
<seb128> but breakages over cycles learnt me to do be prudent with such changes ;-)
<rodrigo__> well, I asked thos if it was going to land master, it should be now or just wait
<rodrigo__> and yeah, seems it's not ready
<seb128> seems they are still discussion how to do it
<seb128> it seems a bit risky
<seb128> let's see what they decide
<seb128> upstream should decide on what they think is best, not on what distro will do...
<seb128> but we might go back to 2.28 if they do land that
<seb128> depends on how well it works I guess
<seb128> hey mclasen
<mclasen> hmm?
<seb128> mclasen, did you read my question yesterday?
<mclasen> saw it go by
<seb128> mclasen, some people were asking about the tooltip work you did and if those would go upstream this cycle
<seb128> is there anything blocking them?
<mclasen> they would if I had time to finish them up
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> the comment suggested you considered the round corner change ready
<seb128> thanks
<mclasen> need to figure out if there's a way to let theme engines do all the drawing
<mclasen> and still have the shape match the drawing
<mclasen> which is a little complicated
<seb128> ok
<seb128> what is the schedule now for 2.20 btw?
<seb128> I guess those changes will be for next cycle now?
<mclasen> I said 'early january'... but too late now :-(
<vuntz> pedro_: sorry, I was writing a mail. I was wondering if it'd be possible to analyze the stack traces you get from crashes before forwarding them upstream
<seb128> vuntz, hello
<mclasen> seb128: right now I am operating in 'maybe I have some time next week' mode...
<seb128> vuntz, what sort of analyze do you want to do?
<vuntz> pedro_: I quickly looked at a few of them, and most of them are like "hrm, yeah, I can't do anything about that. I need more details, or it should be run again with --sync, or I need ways to reproduce"
<pedro_> vuntz, we do that, but what kind of analyze do you want?
<seb128> vuntz, deciding on how much clue a debugged stacktrace will give to the hacker is not easy
<vuntz> pedro_: well a gnome-panel crash with only symbols in gdk/gtk+ is generally a bad sign, for example, since it's really hard to debug with just this
<vuntz> (of course, this is not always true)
<seb128> vuntz, we default to sending debug ones and let the maintainer decide on if it's useful or not
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, I know
<seb128> I think it's a fair choice
<seb128> you can close in one click if you think it's not useful
<seb128> but it's better than having bug triagers deciding a stracktrace is not useful when it would be maybe for somebody
<pedro_> vuntz, well if there's specific requirements for the gnome-panel we can ask those before submitting them there
<vuntz> seb128: I usually feel bad about closing bugs with a stack trace, without understanding why there was a crash
<seb128> and I feel bad about closing those downstream without knowing if it would be useful to upstream or not...
<vuntz> pedro_, seb128: what would generally help is making it possible to install packages were the applets are not in-process, and then ask the reporter to reproduce
<seb128> but if you have good metrics we can use
<vuntz> (unless the stack trace makes it obvious where the crashes is)
<vuntz> eg, I would guess most of the stack traces with no useful symbols crashing gnome-panel might actually be notification area issues
<seb128> the things with crashes is that often they are not reproducable
<seb128> especially for gnome-panel
<seb128> 90% of those are "I was not going anything special and it crashed"
<vuntz> seb128: package applets out-of-process during the development cycle, then? :-)
<seb128> I can do that for sure
<seb128> I will do it with the 2.29 update
<vuntz> I understand it's not easy
<seb128> I'm fine changing build options
<vuntz> just trying to figure out how the best way for upstream and downstream here
<seb128> I just know that asking submitters to install something and reproduce doesn't work in 95% of the cases
<vuntz> yeah
<vuntz> true
<seb128> if you think the build change would lead to better stacktrace I'm all for it
<seb128> I don't get why there is no notification area symbol there though
<seb128> if it crashes in the notification-area code
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> vuntz, btw what part of the sourcecode does the applet loading?
<seb128> the applets rather
<seb128> ie where should I put marked for "start loading <applet>"
<seb128> "done loading <applet>"
<seb128> markers
<vuntz> seb128: panel-applet-frame.c
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> vuntz, any clue with those crashes have no gnome-panel symbols btw?
<vuntz> seb128: well, I have a few bugs upstream that are crashes of the out-of-process notification area, and this is in gtk/gtk only
<seb128> changing the build mode will lead to the applet crash rather than gnome-panel
<vuntz> in this case, my guess is that's it's related to some change that was done about transparency
<seb128> but will probably not solve the stracktrace issue
<seb128> ie those will still have no symbols
<seb128> you will just know what process crashes
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, but knowing that it's the notification area and not gnome-panel+clock+notification area+... is better
<seb128> makes sense
<seb128> vuntz, quick question for you, what pygame version has opensuse?
<seb128> your current unstable
<vuntz> seb128: 1.9.0, apparently
<seb128> vuntz, ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pedro_ has been busy today ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just checked my inbox
<pedro_> well i have less isos to test , so more time to triage :-P
<tedg> Good morning vuntz
<vish> seb128: hi... i didnt understand your response on Bug 437532 .. :(
<seb128> tedg, I said hey and your reply to vuntz!
<seb128> bug #437532
<tedg> seb128: Heh, sorry.  Not through my first cup of coffee, I can't tell Frenchmen apart yet :)
 * vish wonders what's up with bot
<seb128> vish, nautilus uses an application indicator now
<vish> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/437532 :)
<seb128> vish, the applet does the icon rendering
<seb128> and it's supposed to append something to the name in an automatic way
<seb128> and check for that
<seb128> this way we don't need any app change
<vish> seb128: so is the icon not needed? i'm a bit confused :(
<seb128> it's done transparantly applet side
<seb128> tedg, ^ can you confirm that's done yet?
<seb128> tedg, the "use monochrome icons"
<seb128> or "custom indicator theme"
<seb128> or whatever it's called
<tedg> seb128: No, we're not appending anything on the icon name yet.
<seb128> tedg, but you will?
<tedg> seb128: We should, but there aren't any done by the art team so I wasn't up on it :)
<seb128> tedg, or do we need to patch applications?
<tedg> Yes, we will.
<vish> tedg: hi.. we've been adding monochrome icons to humanity using the -symbolic names , how are we supposed to do it?
<tedg> vish: Uhm, sure.  The only thing I'm a bit worried about is that we probably won't have time to do all the stuff we wanted to do with the "symbolic" suffix like we discussed at UDS.  I'm curious if we should reserve that suffix until we can do the whole enchilada.
<tedg> vish: But, honestly.  As long as you use a consistent name, a script can change them all pretty quickly :)
<vish> tedg: ah , cool :)
<vuntz> tedg: hola. I just replied to your mail :-)
<tedg> vuntz: Thank you!
<seb128> vish, you can close the bug
<vish> seb128: ok..
<vish> seb128: but seems tedg mentioned above apps need patch^?
<vish> [19:41] <seb128> tedg, or do we need to patch applications?
<vish> [19:41] <tedg> Yes, we will.
<tedg> vish: Sorry, no I was saying that we will handle it on the indicator side.
<tedg> vish: We need to fix those, not the apps.
<vish> tedg: ah , thanks :)
 * vish closing bug
<pitti> seb128: alias dreb='debuild -us -uc -nc'
<seb128> asac, heh, I don't want to be responsive for those libs ;-)
<seb128> I've enough to do
<seb128> I just want the gvfs backend to build
<seb128> I'm also not sure how to fix the shlibs warnings
<seb128> it uses --as-needed
<seb128> is there anything else to add?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there anything to fix in g-p-m for bug 432598? g-p-m doesn't provide an interface for initiating suspend/hibernate any more, so don't these checks need to go in to the session applet instead?
<asac> seb128: good question. i dont see those libs being linked directly in the log
<asac> seb128: but symbol gcry_control used by debian/libiphone0/usr/lib/libiphone.so.0.0.0 found in none of the libraries.
<asac> that looks odd
<asac> i think its ok if you fix the ABI tracking stuff and subscribe team to bugs ;)
<asac> and checkout that symbol
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I like shlibs better that .symbols
<seb128> but let's see ;-)
<asac> symbols is better
<asac> :)
<asac> hehe
<seb128> it's slower
<seb128> the symbol lookup things is ridiculously slow
<asac> anyway, even shlibs stuff isnt in place from what i can tell
<asac> at least not explicitly
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks for review
<seb128> I will fix those
<asac> good.
<asac> cant the desktop-team as a whole just take responsibility?
<asac> even if that is just: hunt down anyone using libiphone in main to commit to support that ;)
<asac> i really think if you subscribe to bugs you are already responsible :-P
<asac> do you know if usbmuxd is run as root?
<asac> ok updated bug with shortlist discussedhere
<asac> how do we remove a debconf template from cache? i though there was a debconf command/function to clean
<seb128> asac, no it doesn't
<seb128> run as usbmux
<asac> thanks
<seb128> it's also not running all time
<seb128> just when a device is detected
<cyphermox> asac, re fontconfig, bug 490326, I have the debdiffs up in the same place as before
<asac> did you update your bzr branch?
<asac> cyphermox: ?
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/lucid/fontconfig/merge-to-2.8.0-2.lp490326
<cyphermox> i created a new one
<cyphermox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/lucid/fontconfig/merge-to-2.8.0-2.lp490326.take2
<asac> dont like two commits ;)
<asac> you
<cyphermox> not for merges. is that wrong?
<asac> yes, i alread have that branch
<asac> so you can easily commit another commit ... anyway, pulling now
<itorrey> djsiegel: I have the Renkoo theme on my list of things to hit tomorrow. I'll just take a stab at the colors and you guys can tweak as needed.
<asac> cyphermox: also its easier to see that the comments have been addressed as i just need to check a tiny commit diff
<cyphermox> sorry ;)
<asac> now i have to review everything again
<cyphermox> well not necessarily
<asac> np
<asac> i know about ways to work around
<cyphermox> i haven't destroyed the branch, I can always push to it again with these changes
<asac> but i need the other branch for that
<asac> or have to do a length online diff
<didrocks> jcastro: I don't get a "mutter" project in LP, can you register it, please?
<asac> so ... what to do to remove debconf templates from systems if the package stops shipping them? anyone?
<jcastro> didrocks: sure
<asac> ok found it
<asac> cyphermox: db_purge
<asac> http://www.fifi.org/doc/debconf-doc/tutorial.html
<asac> if you want add that for upgrades from versions below the new one
<cyphermox> ok
<jcastro> didrocks: done
<didrocks> jcastro: thanks :)
<didrocks> jcastro: I don't know if you received that: I must rename ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings in launchpad to  ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (and make some kind of indirection for people using < lucid). Are you in  charge or do I just open a request on LP?
<jcastro> hmm, I don't know how to do that, #launchpad can help you
<didrocks> ok, I'll
<didrocks> thanks
<tseliot> rickspencer3: ping
<rickspencer3> hi tseliot
 * rickspencer3 tseliot ug, I'm sorry, I am not quite available atm
<tseliot> rickspencer3: no problem
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I heared that you're on the g-p-m 2.29.1 update?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i am
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I need to touch the package to fix a bug and also disable unconditional hal triggering
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so I thought perhaps we could update the package and disable the notify patch for now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - feel free to do that, i'll just merge in the changes to my local branch later
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't mind, but i'm at work at the moment (and my branch is at home)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did you already spend a lot of effort on the local branch? wrt. refreshing the other patches, etc?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i spent some effort on it, although not a huge amount
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sorry, i was hoping to have the update finished by now, but i keep getting distracted by other tasks ;)
<djsiegel> ok asac, can we have a catch-up about some of the UNE changes?
<djsiegel> As far as dropping apps and replacing them with web apps goes?
<asac> djsiegel: yes
<asac> djsiegel: how long are you on today?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can claim the g-s-d update in exchange if you want something ;-è)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can do that
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: re; nevermind, no reason to waste effort; I'll just work in the upstream git branch for this
<chrisccoulson> it seems g-s-d has grown a new status icon for keyboard stuff
<chrisccoulson> more application indicator porting ;)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> tedg, ^
<chrisccoulson> i can probably work on that
<chrisccoulson> although, the status icon class is part of libgnomekbd, so it might be best to do the work there
<tedg> Man.  They keep popping up everywhere!
 * pitti does mor hal invocation squishing
<pitti> "more"
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I've started to file placeholder bugs for a-i work in bugzilla and in lp, feel free to claim them!
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - will do :)
<chrisccoulson> although i need to be careful not to over-commit myself ;)
<jcastro> seb128: I got a mail from the gbrainy maintainer saying that if we have any questions/issues to contact him.
<seb128> jcastro, if you open the nautilus one I will add my patch there
<jcastro> seb128: on it.
<seb128> jcastro, ok, can you please forward that info to robert_ancell too?
<seb128> he's our "games guy"
<jcastro> yep I was planning to, I saw he registered the lp page
<seb128> he's gnome-games upstream too
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<jcastro> oh, is jclinton not doing -games anymore?
<seb128> they are several
<seb128> enough games there to keep some people busy
<seb128> ;-)
<jcastro> I had never heard of gbrainy until yesterday
<jcastro> it's pretty fun
<chrisccoulson> we don't want too many games, otherwise nobody will ever get any work done ;)
<seb128> yeah
<jcastro> thank the maker we didn't put tetrinet on there, we'd be doomed.
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - i tried gbrainy at 4am
<chrisccoulson> its probably best to try it when more alert ;)
<chrisccoulson> right, home time
<seb128> jcastro, why did you reopen the indicator bug for rhythmbox?
<jcastro> seb128: I wanted to keep it open until the patch is submitted upstream. I talked to Ken about it, do you think there's a better way to do that?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but it sucks to keep it open
<seb128> it still shows on our todolist
<seb128> why isn't the upstream tasks good enough for you?
<jcastro> because if it's not open I get the feeling it will be forgotten about.
<seb128> jcastro, when can't you attach the current patch there?
<jcastro> I would rather keep them open until the patch is submitted upstream. The patches will be assigned to the DX team in the future anyway right?
<seb128> jcastro, it still shows in the rhythmbox bug list
 * Amaranth waves
<jcastro> seb128: it was but then we found a crasher so bratsche is looking at it
<seb128> and on the tagged indicator buglist
<seb128> I'm not sure how to track that but keeping fixed bugs open is not great either
<jcastro> I am open to suggestions, I just think that if we close them when we upload to the distro people might forget to push them upstream.
<Amaranth> Launchpad needs tasks management :)
<jcastro> and the goal for a-i patches is for them to be pushed and accepted upstream so I think in this case the bug isn't fixed until it's been sent up.
<seb128> jcastro, that's why things should not be uploaded before being sent
<seb128> this way it give motivation to people to send their things upstream too...
<jcastro> hmm, that's a good idea.
 * jcastro adds to the page
<kenvandine> jcastro, i think the ubuntu bug for it should be "Fix Released" and the upstream bug in LP left open
<jcastro> ok fine fine.
<kenvandine> since it is fixed in the distro, which is what the ubuntu bug is about
 * kenvandine thought that is what you meant on IM :)
<kenvandine> or leave the bug against a-i open
<jcastro> but if we end up with a patch rotting in lp and people want to kill me you will come help. :p
<kenvandine> hehe
 * kenvandine thinks there should be a part of the upstream report that lists every patch in every package... and link to the upstream bug... or a reason it isn't submitted upstream :)
<cassidy> ++
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, see even upstream likes that idea
 * kenvandine enjoys creating more work for jcastro
<kenvandine> :-D
<jcastro> Don't worry, the lp team should be landing a +patches view this month
<kenvandine> awesome
<pitti> lool: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/qa-regression-testing/master
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, I pushed my patch to the g-p-m bzr without updating to the new version; it's unintrusive, thus shouldn't cause you any trouble (I did it against upstream git head, backports without issue)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks, i'll try and get back on to that later
<chrisccoulson> has A2 been released yet?
<chrisccoulson> (i havent gone through all my mails)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> the topic on #ubuntu-devel would suggest not
<pitti> no, but the .isos are pretty much final
<jcastro> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606987
<ubottu> Gnome bug 606987 in general "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jcastro> seb128: I've linked it to the lp nautilus bug
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - OOI, how receptive have the upstream guys been to all these requests on the gnome bugzilla so far?
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: the ones who have responded to me have asked how it fits into the bigger gnome picture, so yesterday Ted posted a mail to gnome d-d-l asking for feedback
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - ah, cool. i've not seen ted's mail yet
<chrisccoulson> i really need to work my way through my inbox ;)
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
 * asac almost uploaded in the freeze
<cyphermox> asac, can you take a look at my branch for fontconfig again?
<asac> cyphermox: one more time?
<asac> third revision?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> the same this time :)
<fta> in lucid, rhythmbox lost its tray icon :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - do you have the indicator-applet on your panel?
<chrisccoulson> it should use the new application indicator
<fta> yes
<chrisccoulson> i don't think the fallback works yet
<chrisccoulson> ah
<fta> i have your xchat applet too, but it doesn't do anything for me :S
<fta> hm, is it yours?
<fta> or ken's?
<chrisccoulson> is that the xchat-indicator that kenvandine worked on?
<fta> ok
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be working ok here, but you need to explicitly enable the plugin
<fta> yes, it's the one
<chrisccoulson> it's disabled by default when you install it
<kenvandine> the plugin can't enable itself
<fta> i use xchat, not xchat-gnome. it's listed, but i don't know what else to expect from it
<kenvandine> fta, do you have the message indicator ?
<kenvandine> the applet i mean?
<fta> i have Indicator Applet
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> do you have an entry in it for xchat?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - is there any way of changing the default config to enable the plugin by default?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yeah... in xchat
<chrisccoulson> it seems silly to have to enable it manually after installing it
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, if we get my plugin into main... i will make it a recommends and enable it by default :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - awesome :)
<kenvandine> i wish the plugin could tell xchat to load itself :)
<kenvandine> but i guess that would be evil
<kenvandine> fta, ?
<fta> kenvandine, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/indicator-applet.png
<kenvandine> fta, ok... that is good
<kenvandine> means the plugin is actually loaded
<kenvandine> fta, so you don't get messages when you are highlighted?
<fta> what is it supposed to do?
<fta> nope
<kenvandine> http://blogs.gnome.org/kenvandine/
<kenvandine> that is what it should look like when you have messages you haven't seen
<kenvandine> so if i highlight you in a channel you don't have focused
<kenvandine> you should see something in the indicator
<kenvandine> or if i PM you
<kenvandine> see something now?
<fta> also note that rhythmbox is no longer in the systray (which is my initial complain ;))
<kenvandine> yeah... i know
<kenvandine> libappindicator with fallback support will be uploaded today
<fta> yep, it worked, i see kenvandine 0m
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> that's what it does :)
<fta> excellent
<fta> does it jump to the proper place too? i mean, scroll up if more stuff arrived since?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> the plugin interface doesn't really provide that
<kenvandine> it would require hacking xchat directly :)
<kenvandine> and i really want to keep this within the bounds of a proper plugin :)
<kenvandine> fta, note i haven't tested it much with xchat
<kenvandine> fta, so please report bugs :)
<fta> sure
<kenvandine> thx
<fta> hm, rhythmbox crashed
<fta> tried to touch the plugins
<kenvandine> known bug... will be fixed soon
<kenvandine> well if you disable and enable the status icon
<kenvandine> it crashes
<kenvandine> bratsche is fixing it
<fta> ok, good
<fta> i have a patch for an evolution bug preventing me from using it for work, would you (anyone) consider it?
<fta> gnome 585577
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585577 in Mailer "wrong FROM in the envelope during SMTP negociation when using multiple accounts" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585577
<fta> i've been using it for months in karmic, but lost it with the upgrade to lucid
<jcastro> kenvandine: should I file a bug about reverting tomboy back?
<asac> my mother updated hardy today and now if she clicks on the shutdown button, her gnome-panel crashes :)
<asac> anyone did any SRU or something in that direction?
<asac> hmm. is there a list of what was pushed to -updated -security in a chronological form?
<asac> updates
<asac> something feels really broken with gnome or so
<asac> (firefox:6342): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<asac> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<asac> thtas on hardy
<bryyce> o_O
<asac> besides having zero length .xsession-errors
<asac> bryyce: did you roll an X update ;)?
<bryyce> nope
<asac> or are you off the hook
<asac> ok lucky you ;)
<bryyce> not to hardy anyway
<asac> really felt bad
<asac> she upgrades every few days. todays upgrade busted a bunch of things :)
<bryyce> besides, sounds more like a dbus or gnome-*-daemon type of an issue
<asac> of course she cannot really remember what got updated
<bryyce> asac, what's in /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<kenvandine> jcastro, please do
<asac> bryyce: hey, dont ask too much
<jcastro> kenvandine: whom do I assign it to? Just the desktop team?
<bryyce> lol
<kenvandine> me
<asac> i already talked to her like 2h on phone now
<jcastro> ok
<asac> :)
<kenvandine> thx
<bryyce> asac, okay:  "Did you try rebooting?"
<asac> yes, multiple times, thats when she found that the shutdown button started to crash the gnome-panel
<asac> you click on it-> boom -> gnome-panel doesnt even come back
<asac> sounds bad
<asac> pitti: did you push something gnome related to -updates in the last two days?
<asac> where can i find that? are those going to changes mailing list? /me checks
<asac> hmm only see -proposed
<bryyce> asac, also don't rule out that the updates were fine but just triggered the issue in a round about way (like running out of disk space)
<bryyce> asac, another case I've run into in supporting other people's systems is an incomplete upgrade which left some package un-reconfigured
<asac> hmm ... good point
<asac> .xsession-errors feels bad
<asac> we checked that upgrade
<asac> all up to date
<asac> we even reinstalled a few packages through synaptic (that was really bad) :)
<asac> but good point i should have checked disk space
<bryyce> asac, we really need a remote administration feature in ubuntu so we can better support our moms :-)
<asac> will do that tomorrow ;)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> thats actually something i wanted to do before i started to work here for ubuntu :)
<asac> come up with a great support thing ;)
<kees> bryyce: the stuff under system/preferences/"remote desktop" works great for me for mom-support
<bryyce> kees, ah ok I'll have to try that out some time
<bryyce> kees, fortunately most of the problems I've had to troubleshoot have been of the "is it plugged in" variety
<kenvandine> bryyce, have her "share desktop" in empathy :)
<fta> i have desktop sounds disabled, yet, they are there.
<fta> and something just started to emit a click sound every 5 sec
<fta> weird
<fta> oops, it's chromium
<fta> yet, xchat and all gtk textfields have sounds
<geser> I've upgraded my desktop from karmic to lucid. everything worked well, except that my desktop wallpaper doesn't span my both monitors anymore. I've tried to set it again with gnome-desktop-properties but I couldn't find a setting that made it span again.
<geser> Any idea how I get it cover both monitors again (with only one occurance of the wallpaper)
<geser> ?
<bryyce> geser, which video driver?
<geser> radeon
<bryyce> hm
<geser> the X setup seems to be ok, I've a desktop spaning both monitors but not the wallpaper
<geser> dimensions:    3200x1200 pixels (from xdpyinfo)
<geser> and I've also a wallpaper in that dimension
<bryyce> geser, maybe it's a new gnome desktop "feature"
<bryyce> geser, sounds like maybe a seb128 question.  Might check in the relevant gnome packages on launchpad if there's already a bug and if not open a new one
<bryyce> geser, my thought had been if you were using a proprietary driver maybe xinerama kicked in, but for -radeon that doesn't work, and sounds like you correctly verified your X environment is right
<bryyce> so I'd probably start reviewing the changelog and bug reports for gnome-panel or whatever sets up the wallpaper
<bryyce> geser, I hope it gets fixed!  That's one that'll affect me too once I update my own desktop
<mclasen> you can make it span by setting it to tiled
<geser> I tried the different "styles" but none does what I want
<geser> "tile" cuts of a part and repeats the wallpaper again
<geser> http://www.bienia.de/tmp/Screenshot.png, that's "Tile"
<mclasen> to use tile as a workaround to get a stretched background back, you have to pick an image of the right size...
<geser> that wallpaper is of the right size (3200x1200) as I used it with karmic where it worked
<geser> it broke with my update to lucid
<geser> looks like a fix for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147808 broke it
<ubottu> Gnome bug 147808 in background "Background on dual monitors" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<mclasen> the behaviour on multi-monitor setups was changed to a more useful one
<geser> but broke an other valid configuration
<bryyce> geser, ah the current bug for the issue is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=603551
<ubottu> Gnome bug 603551 in Desktop "Image doesnt scale for dual monitors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bryyce> yeah agreed the "fix" just shifted breakage from one use case to another
<bryyce> should have been made a configuration setting
<mclasen> according to the 'you can never drop a broken feature' school of thought, yes...
<asac> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598231
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598231 in general "When Chromium rings the bell, metacity quits" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<geser> a better fix would be to be able to select a wallpaper per monitor (additionally)
<asac> anyone knows a metacity developer who could look at that patch?
<geser> currently I can't use my old wallpaper and I don't know yet if I manage to find a wallpaper that looks on a 1280x1024 and 1920x1200 right
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-15
<desrt> pitti: HI :D
<didrocks> good morning
<baptistemm> hello, good morning
<didrocks> good morning baptistemm
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<baptistemm> hello hello seb128
<baptistemm> salut didrocks, sorry for the lag
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> hey baptistemm mvo
<Tm_T> hi kids
<chrisccoulson> good morning seb128
<chrisccoulson> and baptistemm, mvo and Tm_T
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson!
<didrocks> hey seb128, did you have a good way back yesterday night ?
<didrocks> morning mvo
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> how are you chrisccoulson? :)
<seb128> didrocks, excellent
<seb128> I managed to do the gnome-utils and gnome-applets updates in the train
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks - i'm good thanks
<seb128> and 95% of the gnome-panel obe
<seb128> one
<didrocks> seb128: great!
<seb128> didrocks, did pitti leave?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128. i'll work on g-p-m and g-s-d this afternoon :) i'll probably need to update libgnomekbd and libxklavier for the g-s-d update as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I was going to do the libxklavier soname transition today
<seb128> but I can leave it for you if you want
<didrocks> seb128: yes, at 8am. I just drop it at La Défense to ensure he will find and take the right metro ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i don't mind really. feel free if you want to do it, but i'll do it when i get home if not
<mvo> hey didrocks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will do the soname change
<seb128> so I can new it etc during the day
<seb128> you are welcome to do gpm and gsd though
<seb128> I don't intend to work on these
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> thank you!
<seb128> where is vuntz
<seb128> new gnome-panel crashes when using launchers
<baptistemm> I wonder if he didn't already fixed that in git
<seb128> baptistemm, there is no git commit since the tarball
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-panel/log
<baptistemm> I see a new minor release 2.29.5.1
<seb128> I'm using this one
<baptistemm> Fix potential crash when creating a launcher with drag and drop
<baptistemm> ah okay
<seb128> do you take me for a beginner? ;-)
<baptistemm> no no
<baptistemm> of course not
<baptistemm> I said that because vuntz and teuf debugged such issues yesterday on  #gnomefr
<geser> seb128: do you (as in the desktop team) want regressions from karmic to lucid also filed as LP bugs or is the problem being filed in gnome bugzilla enough?
<seb128> geser, depends what you call regression and if upstream is fixing it or if we should work on it
<geser> I upgraded my desktop from karmic to lucid yesterday, and my wallpaper doesn't span my both monitors anymore and I couldn't find a setting to let it do it again
<geser> see also https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=603551 and the last comments in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147808
<ubottu> Gnome bug 603551 in Desktop "Image doesnt scale for dual monitors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<geser> http://www.bienia.de/tmp/Screenshot.png that's how my desktop background currently looks like (that's "Tile" for a wallpaper that fits on the Desktop (same size))
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> I would not call that a regression
<seb128> and I don't care enough to work on it, it's a corner case where the behaviour changed
<seb128> like you used to have to find an image spanning your screens
<seb128> and now you can set one by screen
<seb128> which I think is easier to find for users
<seb128> it's easier to find 2 images than one made for 2 screens
<seb128> you can open it on launchpad if you want though
<seb128> but I doubt we will do anything on it
<geser> ok, did I understand you correctly that I can select now two different wallpapers (one each for each screen)?
<geser> because I can't find the option for it, I can only select one wallpaper and the "style" (center, zoom, tile, etc.)
<geser> and I've to look if I can find one wallpaper and a setting that looks good on both monitors (different native size)
<seb128> geser, maybe I'm wrong
<seb128> I didn't look at that and I'm using one screen
<seb128> maybe it uses the same image on both monitors
<geser> yes, it uses the same image on both monitors. in the past I created my own wallpapers to match the size of my desktop and I got used to the look of it, I guess I need some time to get used to this new mode
<geser> thanks
<seb128> geser, how does it work if both screen have different ratio?
<seb128> with one image
<seb128> in any case I think it's a different way to do thing
<seb128> but not especially a less good way
<seb128> lot of people try to simply put an image
<seb128> and get it in the middle of screens
<seb128> which is weird
<seb128> if you want an image for 2 screens you need to build it
<geser> which I did in the past but can't use anymore
<seb128> right I understand
<seb128> but I said that most users probably don't
<seb128> and the current workflow makes easier to have something not looking weird
<seb128> it's not perfect yet though I agree
<seb128> but we have other things to work on
<seb128> we will let that to upstream to deal with
<geser> understandable
<geser> I'll comment on the upstream bugs and watch how things evolve
<didrocks> crap, it seems that changing user-setup-apply fixes the live session persistency, not once installed.
<didrocks> seb128: do you know where install logs are?
<seb128> no
<vuntz> seb128: hrm, crashes when using launchers?
<vuntz> sounds fun
<seb128> vuntz, hey
<seb128> vuntz, yes, as soon as I click on one of my panel launcher
<vuntz> maybe my fix was wrong, then :-)
<seb128> do you need some details?
<vuntz> hrm, if you can get a quick stack trace, I can take a look at the code now
<vuntz> else, I'll look if I can reproduce in 30 minutes
<seb128> vuntz, ok
<seb128> #2  0x001a19e1 in gdk_x_error (display=0x80ea0f0, error=0xbfffef3c)
<seb128>     at /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.19.3/gdk/x11/gdkmain-x11.c:466
<seb128> #3  0x007d5379 in _XError (dpy=0x80ea0f0, rep=0x82726f8)
<seb128>     at ../../src/XlibInt.c:3103
<seb128> #4  0x007db9ff in process_responses (dpy=0x80ea0f0,
<seb128> I guess you want a --sync one?
<vuntz> okay, I'm getting tired of seeing tons of panel crashes in X erros
<vuntz> this nearly never happened before, and now it's all the time...
<seb128> vuntz, any idea why?
<vuntz> no
<seb128> vuntz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/357003/
<seb128> I guess that's not really useful...
<seb128> The error was 'BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)'.
<seb128>   (Details: serial 4288 error_code 9 request_code 62 minor_code 0)
<vuntz> oh, I know this one
<seb128> oh?
<vuntz> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=600865
<ubottu> Gnome bug 600865 in gtk "[csw?] gnome-panel crashed with "BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)"" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> vuntz, GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1 -> no crash
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I've pinged alex on IRC
<seb128> weird that it was working before
<seb128> it does crash every time now
<seb128> vuntz, other questions for you
<seb128> can you filter out a system, preference entry by using a merged menu?
<seb128> ie /etc/xdg/menu/settings-merged
<seb128> add an Exclude with Filename there doesn't work
<seb128> but I'm not sure if that's the right way to do it
<vuntz> you probably can
<vuntz> show me what you put?
<seb128> <Menu>
<seb128>   <Name>Desktop</Name>
<seb128>   <Menu>
<seb128>     <Name>Preferences</Name>
<seb128>   <Exclude>
<seb128>   <Filename>gnome-appearance-properties.desktop</Filename>
<seb128>   </Exclude>
<seb128>   </Menu>
<seb128> </Menu>
<seb128> vuntz, ^
<seb128> I'm pretty sure I'm doing it wrong
<seb128> but I've not find documentation on that
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> having fun with X errors? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, indeed
<vuntz> seb128: ah, the merged dirs are before the rest
<vuntz> seb128: <DefaultMergeDirs/>, I mean
<vuntz> seb128: so it might not be possible
<vuntz> seb128: you'd need to move it down
<vuntz> I think I discussed this in a bug report, and explained why I didn't want to do that change upstream
<seb128> oh I think I've read this one
<seb128> you though it would lead to abuse right?
<seb128> or wrong use
<vuntz> well, potential abuse, yes
<vuntz> "I installed chrome and it removed my firefox menu item!"
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529356
<ubottu> Gnome bug 529356 in libgnome-menu "Please provide a way to remove hidden desktop files" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> ups no
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557443
<ubottu> Gnome bug 557443 in layout "Move <DefaultMergeDirs/> to the bottom of the menu files" [Enhancement,Resolved: notabug]
<seb128> vuntz, the issue is for those who want to distribute a modified version
<seb128> like not list an item
<seb128> but still want to get changes with upgrades
<seb128> like if they get a custom applications.menu they will not see distro changes
<seb128> and if they hack the distro one their change will be dropped on upgrades
<seb128> would be easier to allow them to do local changes which would still apply on upgrade
<asac> pitti: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-lucid-une-2d-launcher ... why isnt that on our tracker?
<asac> for alpha-3?
<seb128> asac, he's in train for the day
<seb128> doing paris to dresden takes some 8 hours
<seb128> just fyi
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I did on Wednesday on that precise case: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings/lucid/revision/6?remember=4&compare_revid=4
<didrocks> of course :)
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I did on Wednesday on that precise case: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings/lucid/revision/6?remember=4&compare_revid=4 . you can do the same replacing une-session by gnome-session
<seb128> re
<didrocks> re
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I did on Wednesday on that precise case: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings/lucid/revision/6?remember=4&compare_revid=4 . you can do the same replacing une-session by gnome-session
<seb128> which case?
<seb128> I'm out of context ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: for showing/hiding menu entries and taking into account distro changes
<seb128> oh
<seb128> didrocks, how do you tell une to use those?
<didrocks> seb128: it's part of "having different gnome session". XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is modified regarding session choice
<didrocks> so you should have /etc/xdg/xdg-gnome right now in addition to the default one
<seb128> is gdm doing that?
<seb128> what name does it appends?
<seb128> the session desktop one?
<didrocks> no, the X11 scripts
<didrocks> right
<seb128> is that one of your changes?
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's why I don't know about it ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> y/w :-)
<seb128> lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> have a good lunch
<fta> kenvandine, didn't you say that the rhythmbox crash fix was supposed to be uploaded yesterday?
<fta> and i still have no clue what i should do to get the tray back..
<fta> oh, it's back but it no longer responds to middle click :P
<seb128> fta, you will not get the old tray behaviour without a rebuild
<seb128> the fallback will add the indicator menu to a notification area icon
<seb128> so you will still get simplified behaviour, etc
<seb128> it will not fallback to the upstream code
<fta> hm
<seb128> bah lucid is all screwed today
<kenvandine> seb128, how so?
<seb128> the mini doesn't suspend anymore
<kenvandine> :(
<seb128> and my laptop xorg get in a weird state when trying to open a guest session
<seb128> it used to crash so I rebuild to get extra debug infos
<seb128> and now I get text on vt7
<seb128> but the desktop seems to be still running
<seb128> seems that's just the display which get crashed on something
<huats> hello all
<asac> hi huats
<huats> hey asac
<seb128> hey huats
<cyphermox> asac, I fixed up my branch for fontconfig... there was that bug you mentioned and one other minor change for db_purge
<didrocks> seb128: wasn't you telling yesterday that you'll upgrade on Saturday?
<seb128> didrocks, you must confuse me with pitti
<seb128> I don't touch my work computer on saturday
<didrocks> oh ok so, I mixed that
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> I didn't dist-ugpraded yet, should I wait?
<seb128> no
<asac> cyphermox: did you test db_purge=
<seb128> suspend being broken might be a local issue and is not end of the world
<seb128> and the guest session crash is there for weeks
<asac> cyphermox: like after that you should be able to run debconf fontconfig ... and get nothing
<asac> or was that dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<asac> hmm
<asac> long gone
<didrocks> if it's really just for the guest session, I can give it a try, let's finish the une configuration first
<asac> seb128: i am all broken with gdm in lucid
<asac> only users that are available in the selectors work
<asac> and my user isnt shown :(
<asac> i even built gdm with patch changed to uid 500 ... still my user doesnt show up :(
<asac> everytime i hit on "other ..." and enter my username gdm crashes
<cyphermox> asac: I did, but it seemed already empty on another box too
<asac> so atm, i cant log in;)
<asac> cyphermox: hmm.
<cyphermox> asac: let me check another one first
<asac> cyphermox: ok, i think for verification you need to have at least one version with the template installed
<asac> before
<cyphermox> yeah
<asac> so on an oldmachine its there ... but if you installed late in karmic or something its not
<seb128> asac, weird, kees fixed the lucid version to use the etc user config
<cyphermox> I'll install the debian version and then the one I was preparing
<seb128> login.def rather
<seb128> the crash is a known issue
<seb128> it's on my list of things to debug
<asac> seb128: oh maybe thats the reason why changing the patch hsa no influence
<asac> which patch did he add?
<asac> however, the patch with the 1000 is still inthere
<asac> hmm
<asac> the logs.def was a ifdef WINDOWS iirc
<seb128> gdm (2.29.1-0ubuntu9) lucid; urgency=low
<seb128>   * debian/patches/24_system_uid.patch: use configured system UID
<seb128>     minimum instead of hard-coded value (LP: #459199).
 * asac checks
<asac> ah its #ifndef __sun
 * asac should read more in detail
<asac> yeah. ... that seems not to work.
<asac> thanks i will check with kees
<asac> anyway, if you click other ...
<asac> it crashes ;)
<asac> i will try to submit a bug a bit later if its not known
<seb128> it's known
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> so kees thing tries to be smarter than my settings are
<asac> my login.defs has 1000
<asac> ok ... at least i know what to do
<asac> thx
<seb128> np
<didrocks> seb128: isn't that weird: http://pastebin.com/f52b6d9ef ? I would have excepted the opposite values for the keys or at least, the same value for both (this is ubuntu-desktop, not une)
<asac> ok ... lesson learned: read patche more careful in the middle of the night ;)
<kenvandine> fta, bug 506891
<asac> \o/ ... i am logged into shiny lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506891 in indicator-application "rhythmbox crashes when Status Icon plugin is toggled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506891
<asac> hmm ... GNOME_KeyboardApplet got removed?
<kenvandine> fta, it's pending a merge proposal review, and indicator-application release
<kenvandine> fta, didn't make it yesterday
<seb128> asac, yes, read changelog
<seb128> asac, they are turning it in a notification area icon
<seb128> but new g-s-d didn't get uploaded yet
<asac> hmm. will the migration happen?
<asac> e.g. or will users see this scary broken dialog
<seb128> I've not tried to upgrade a system with this applet
<seb128> but if upstream didn't put it in the "to clean list" we will fix that
<seb128> can you open a bug on gnome-applets?
<seb128> there is a list of applets which should be cleaned without noise
<seb128> to avoid such issues on upgrade
<asac> cleaned or migrated?
<seb128> ie we did that with the mixer previous cycle
<asac> i want this feature to stay
<seb128> I will have to check what criterious g-s-d use to display that icon
<seb128> I would expect it to be displayed for anybody what has >1 layout
<asac> ok ... if thats the case then it makese sense
<asac> i didnt delete it, so i will get remembered on next upload
<asac> so i can file a bug for the full experience after gsd upoad
<fta> asac, did you do something for metacity yet?
<mvo> seb128: hi, can I make ubuntu-desktop owner of launchpad-integration (https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-integration) ? or will that have side-effects that are bad?
<seb128> mvo, what is owner and why do you want that?
<mvo> seb128: I'm the owner and I don't want to be the owner ;)
<mvo> seb128: seriously, it should be team-owned
<mvo> not by a individual
<seb128> or not owned?
<seb128> you can set the team I guess, I'm not sure what that implies
<mvo> seb128: not owned? how would that work?
<seb128> I don't know what is an owner there
<seb128> we do register products to be able to add watches
<seb128> but do we need to put a name on those
<seb128> does is mean whoever register it is spammed?
<mvo> I don't know
<mvo> sorry
<didrocks> seb128: any thought on my hilight on g-p-m default value? (default value is hibernate and we set it at Nothing in 10_gnome-power-manager) ^
<seb128> didrocks, sorry I'm tracking a zillion issues together today
<didrocks> seb128: no pb, I can log it somewhere and spam you again on Monday :)
<seb128> looking
<asac> fta: i poked in the gnome-hackers channel
<asac> but all were out already
<asac> ok posted again
<asac> in hackers
<fta> could we ship the patch in the meantime?
<seb128> asac, I don't know if there is any active upstream but I think robert_ancell knows those guys
<seb128> so maybe ping him when he's around
<seb128> or drop him an email
<seb128> he can probably ping them
<asac> yeah
<asac> if upstream is dead-like we can just add it to the package :)
<asac> is robbert_ancel responsible for that package in general now?
<seb128> nobody is responsible for it I think
<seb128> just upload if you have a change you think should go there
<seb128> didrocks, that's weird indeed
<didrocks> seb128: I guess I'll upload tweaking the value if you don't mind (suspend is probably better than the default in the schema "hibernate")
<mvo> seb128: btw, does software-center work for you currently? or do you get a import error?
<seb128> didrocks, what do you want to change?
<seb128> didrocks, the values seems right in the capplet
<asac> kk
<seb128> didrocks, I'm wondering if that's just not a key naming issue but the code still being right
<seb128> mvo, wfm
<asac> fta: so if you give me a debdiff i would sponsor it directly. otherwise i will try to slip it in
<mvo> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo, what fails to import for you?
<mvo> ImportError: PyGI supprot not enabled, deep down in webkit/python
<seb128> mvo, I did sync new webkit
<mvo> seb128: not sure whats wrong, but if its not a general problem, I will ignore it till monday
<seb128> but it's installed there and works...
<mvo> may well be something on my dev box
<mvo> thanks for the check :)
<seb128> np
<didrocks> seb128: where do you see it in the capplet? I don't find anymore the ac/battery options in gnome-power-preferences
<didrocks> seb128: I just see the "when you press that button do …"
<seb128> didrocks, bug #389067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389067 in gnome-power-manager "unintuitive settings in gnome-power-preferences" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389067
<seb128> didrocks, you are right I was confusing it with something else
<seb128> didrocks, I'm a bit confused, where do you see a wrong behaviour?
<seb128> what are you trying to fix?
<didrocks> seb128: looking at une settings and trying to drop as much as I can from it to stick with ubuntu-desktop default, I saw that on ubuntu desktop, we have /apps/gnome-power-manager/actions/sleep_type_ac to suspend and /apps/gnome-power-manager/actions/sleep_type_battery to Nothing which is a nosense to me (I would except the same value for both or the contrary)
<didrocks> seb128: basically, we are telling "if you don't do anything and you're on ac, default is to suspend after xxxx secondes, if you are on battery, don't do anything"
<seb128> didrocks, I don't have a sleep_type_ac there
<seb128> in gconf-defaults
<seb128> I need to read the code
<seb128> that must not be working
<seb128> I never got my computer to suspend on idle on ac
<seb128> and I'm letting sometime for half a day idleing
<seb128> I'm not sure how that's supposed to work
<seb128> if the code is buggy or the gconf description confusing
<seb128> but it doesn't do what you describe in practice
<didrocks> seb128: I think that's because /apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout/sleep_computer_ac is set to 0
<seb128> didrocks, we don't set the sleep_ac_type though, it's coming from upstream no?
<didrocks> seb128: right. The only value we change in those is this sleep_type_battery set to "nothing" instead of hibernate. That's why I think we can at least set it to suspend as this is the default value for sleep_type_ac (just for the sake of consistency)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm trying to figure who changed that, when and why
<seb128> did you look for that info?
<didrocks> seb128: I tried in the changelog but didn't find anything related to it. Double checking is always great
<seb128> didrocks, sorry I'm in middle of gtk debugging with alex but I look at that with you next
<didrocks> seb128: sure, no hurry :)
<seb128> vuntz, ok, alex has a gdk patch working
<vuntz> seb128: cool stuff
<seb128> vuntz, it's always good to have somebody having the issue to IRC debug ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, so I blamed you for nothing again it seems ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/patch/?id=f96e51db46f2196707c0ea44a46f1d67f9a069d4 btw
<seb128> didrocks, the change seems to be there since dapper and I don't see a reason to keep it nowadays, feel free to drop it
<seb128> didrocks, the change = the gconf-defaults 1 liner to set the type
<seb128> we should probably stay on upstream default for those
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so let's stick with hibernate
<seb128> I would be in favor of doing what upstream does yes
<seb128> and to open an upstream bug and argue there if you think it should be changed
<didrocks> I agree, let me finish the default value testing stuff and I'll work on that
<seb128> thanks
<davidbarth> pitti, seb128: FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/LucidReleaseStatus
<strycore> Hi
<seb128> davidbarth, thanks
<strycore> I applied to the position for Gnome contractor that Jono Bacon posted on his blog, I've received an email from Alice Paul giving me hopes that I might get the job. I'd like to get a bit more details about what needs to be done if you don't mind.
<seb128> hey strycore
<seb128> jono, ^
<seb128> davidbarth, ^
<seb128> jcastro, ^
<seb128> strycore, one of those guys should be able to give specifics
<strycore> thanks seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - how are you?
<seb128> busy and a bit tired too
<seb128> but good otherwise
<seb128> you.
<seb128> ?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good. i just got in from work :)
<chrisccoulson> well, about 1 hour ago
<seb128> how is the familly doing?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they're doing ok. ruby is growing quite quickly
<chrisccoulson> but sleeping more ;)
<chrisccoulson> she slept from midnight until 8am last night
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/metacity_2.28.0-2ubuntu3.debdiff
<asac> will do after meeting
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice, so you can sleep too!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw I didn't manage to do the libxklavier update
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are welcome to do it if you want
<seb128> I got sidetracked in other issues
<seb128> gtk bug leading to gnome-panel crash
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool, i'll look at that shortly
<seb128> xorg crashing on guess session opening there
<seb128> etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it sounds like you've had quite a bit of fun today ;)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> not to mention that the mini doesn't suspend today
<seb128> when that was working yesterday
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's pitti's gpm change
<chrisccoulson> that's not good
<seb128> timeout trying to contact gpm or dkpower
<seb128> it's all weird
<chrisccoulson> saying that, suspend hasn't worked on my desktop for a couple of years
<seb128> is that suposed to work on desktops?
<seb128> it never worked on my desktop boxes
<seb128> but on my laptops it does usually
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think so, and it worked at some point in the past
<hyperair> yes it is supposed to
<seb128> hibernate works on my desktop
<hyperair> it works on my desktop
<hyperair> but rather strangely
<hyperair> i have to do a lot of strange voodoo magic to get it to get it to resume
<chrisccoulson> it seems to stop everything when i try to suspend, but then the machine never actually powers down properly, and all the fans stay running
<hyperair> involving poking random buttons
<seb128> chrisccoulson, something similar there
<hyperair> fans huh
<chrisccoulson> and hibernate used to panic on resume the last time i tried it, so i just try not to accidentally press the hibernate button nowe
<jcastro> seb128: hrpmh, so there's no user-visible way to set text-beside-icons anymore? :(
<hyperair> it worked in the past right? maybe you should bisect the kernel =p
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - no, the tab was purposely removed from g-a-p
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: why?!
<jcastro> right, so that means we should ship text beside icons by default!
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - it's considered a power-user option
<hyperair> ......
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - do we not already do that by default?
<hyperair> no, it's text below icon, afaik
<jcastro> not afaik, I always have to switch it on
 * hyperair jumps into the guest session to check
<jcastro> maybe it's on in UNE by default?
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, it's text beside icons on my box, but i don't remember if i changed it
 * vish notices package "unattended upgrades" ..? so are security upgrades done automatically now?
<hyperair> hmm my guest account says text beside icons
<hyperair> in karmic
<hyperair> but i remember having to set it previously
<seb128> jcastro, no
<kees> vish: no, you have to enable it.  that package just provides the capacity to do it.
<seb128> jcastro, davidbarth: did any of you responded to the guy who had question about the contracting job?
<jcastro> I don't know anything about the contracting job
<hyperair> what about "Show icons in menus" and "Editable menu shortcut keys" ?
<davidbarth> seb128: ? didn't see that email? any pointers?
<seb128> jcastro, can you get him and somebody who knows in touch?
<vish> kees: ah... thanks.. with all the planned update manager changes  i was wondering if it was on by default now :)
<seb128> davidbarth, it was on the channel, I did ping you and jono and jcastro
<seb128> and nobody replied
<seb128> I closed IRC since though...
<seb128> so I don't have the backlog
<jcastro> davidbarth: strycore has questions
<davidbarth> seb128: ah, reading up; i missed one line then
<strycore> I'd like to point out that i did not get the job *yet* , I'm just very hopeful ;)
<seb128> I didn't imply you did ;-)
<davidbarth> seb128: ok, seen now
<davidbarth> strycore: hi; thanks for pinging us on that; i haven't received your application yet; i guess jono will receive it first, being the lead on this recruitment
<strycore> davidbarth, jono got it and transmitted it to Alice Paul
<jono> strycore, you have all the key information
<jono> the job description
<jono> the role would be building application indicator suppoer and some notify-osd work into applications
<strycore> I was suspecting it had something to do with the application indicator :)
<strycore> btw, your acire tool is really a great idea !
<mdeslaur> seb128: I am preparing security updates for pidgin, and I noticed bug #494002 while testing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494002 in pidgin "[hardy] Failing to connect to MSN with 'protocol is not supported' error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494002
<mdeslaur> seb128: are you okay with me pushing the following patch to hardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357177/
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey
<seb128> mdeslaur, looking
<mdeslaur> seb128: it totally fails to connect right now as msn doesn't support v9 of their protocol any more, but they still support v8
<seb128> mdeslaur, if you can test and confirm that the change works please use it
<seb128> mdeslaur, that seems to make sense to me but I can't test there
<seb128> or not easily
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, I've tested it, and it seems to work good
<mdeslaur> thanks seb128
<seb128> thank you for working on it!
<mat_t> seb128: hey
<vuntz> seb128: just wondering, is there any hope to backport the gtk+ krash to karmic?
<mat_t> seb128: can I ask you for a piece of advice?
<vuntz> err... crash :-)
<vuntz> (since it gets reported quite a bit in bugzilla)
<mat_t> seb128: If my screen suddenly goes black and I have to do a hard reboot - what should I file the bug against? :)
<seb128> vuntz, you want me to backport a crash? ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, or rather the fix for the crasher?
<seb128> vuntz, are you sure those are the same issue? what gnome bug?
<seb128> mat_t, xorg-server I would say
<seb128> mat_t, or as #ubuntu-x
<seb128> ask
<mat_t> thx seb128!
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> vuntz, the issue there was a BadDrawable
<seb128> the ones I found on launchpad were mostly other xerrors
<asac> why is that a bz bug? thought it was chromium ;)
<asac> heh ok
<asac> gnome
<asac> i think bz is a bad habbit of mine for bmo
<asac> bgo
<asac> hmm. there is a bzr branch ;)
 * asac replays
<asac> anyway. have to drop this right now and get ready to buy stuff before stores close ;)
<asac> will continue ltr
<asac> fta: ^^... sorry wrong channel ;)
<fta> asac, ok
<didrocks> have a good week-end!
<vish> seb128: Sarvatt found the guest session problem > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/506510/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506510 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in FatalError()" [Medium,New]
<seb128> vish, why would that lead to a crash?
<vish> seb128: they are still figuring out , but i tried the workaround , and editing that file deos fix it
<vish> does*
<diverse_izzue> hi all. have people thought about which version of tracker to ship with lucid? tracker 0.7 is pretty much a total rewrite AFAIK, and while not quite done, it's getting close. a reason for pushing this into lucid is that during the lifecycle of lucid, applications might be release which use tracker as their backend.
<chrisccoulson> diverse_izzue - i'm working on the packaging of 0.7 with mbiebl and robtaylor
<diverse_izzue> chrisccoulson, great. i have up to date packages in my ppa, which are based on mbiebls packages. the ppa is alex-hunziker/ppa.
<chrisccoulson> diverse_izzue - thanks
<vish> hmm... evolution segfaulting after update to > 2.28.2-1ubuntu4
<vish> just wont start :(
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm. gwibber notifications fail. For flickr it looks like it will often just give the image's filename in the notification, which is quite confusing
<kenvandine> dobey, that stuff will be changing quite a bit
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i'll make sure it doesn't suck
<dobey> heh
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-17
<itorrey_1> Is there a color scheme change for each major release and if so, are they documented?
<vish> itorrey: nope.. there isnt any fixed color scheme, we'd probably only know when we get closer to UI freeze
<itorrey_1> Thanks vish. I'll work from the current lucid alpha
<vish> np
<itorrey_1> Slightly OT: Do most of you run dedicated systems running Ubuntu or operate in VMs?
<mcarse> does anyone have any suggestions for getting the sd card reader working in 9.10 on eee 701?
<mcarse> everything is working except for the sd card reader
<vish> itorrey_1: mostly dedicated systems :)
<vish> mcarse: support questions you can ask in #ubuntu
<mcarse> vish: thank you
<dereks> hey guys, i am having troubles with my indicator applet.... anyone here familiar with it
<chrisccoulson> dereks - you want #ubuntu for support (and there probably isn't anyone around at the moment anyway)
<dereks> chrisccoulson: thanks :)
<rb27> hi i'm quiet new to ubuntu and i need could do with some info+help.
<rb27> until recently i used a second monitor with windows, now with ubuntu he works only as a mirror & i cant undo the mirror settings
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-10
<JackyAlcine> o//
 * JackyAlcine is pushing a mailing list update to SpeechControl regarding openMary.
 * JackyAlcine has sent a message to SpeechControl's developers. Please check your email.
<AnAnt> Hello, I just tried alpha1, so with unity,  apps that use notification area won't show up ?
<kklimonda> AnAnt: indeed, they won't show up in the notification area
<AnAnt> kklimonda: thanks
<huats> morning
<rodrigo_> morning
<highvoltage> hi, any feedback on bug #683833?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683833 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Unity should be in recommends, not depends for ubuntu-desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 96)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683833
<fagan> highvoltage: I always thought the default interface was always in depends
<fagan> (for ubuntu-desktop)
<highvoltage> fagan: indeed, but that was when it just provided one interface
<fagan> highvoltage: well its just a metapackage so it doesnt really matter too much if its installed or not
<fagan> other than upgrading from release to release that changes some apps around
<highvoltage> fagan: it does, because edubuntu-desktop depends on it
<highvoltage> fagan: and the alternative would be to maintain all of the pretty much in the edubuntu-desktop package, which would be kind of sucky in terms of maintenance
<fagan> highvoltage: or you could do the edubuntu package as a minimal set of apps that edubuntu depends on and reccomend ubuntu-desktop
<fagan> or kubuntu-desktop...etc
<highvoltage> fagan: that's how it works at the moment, except that ubuntu-desktop will install unity
<highvoltage> fagan: which we just want to make optional in the installer
<fagan> highvoltage: well its an option at login anyway for classic or unity
<highvoltage> fagan: yes, but that's not the same, and not good enough
<fagan> highvoltage: I dont think you get what i mean you could have the option for using which desktop environment in the installer and set that as the default for the login
<highvoltage> fagan: I realise we can do that, it would just be ideal to match what we have in Maverick
<highvoltage> fagan: and it's kind of pointless installing something that's bound to have updates that won't be used
<fagan> highvoltage: hmmmm well after they pick which one they want to use you could hold back the other one in the installer but id say that would take a little more hacking
 * JackyAlcine is up and about; and missed school. O.O
<geser> mterry: Hi, can you review/sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~geser/ubuntu/natty/gssdp/gir1.2-transition/+merge/45601 and https://code.launchpad.net/~geser/ubuntu/natty/gupnp/gir1.2-transition/+merge/45602 when you've time?
<mterry> geser, looking
<mterry> geser, for gssdp, it would be better to file a sync request for 0.8.2-1 from Debian experimental I think.  That way we don't have a delta
<mterry> geser, same for gupnp actually?
<mterry> brb
<geser> missed to check in experimental
<rodrigo_> heh, all sprinters connect at the same time :-)
<geser> mterry: thanks for catching it, sync requests filed as bug #701095 and bug #701097 (awaiting sponsoring)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701095 in gssdp (Ubuntu) "Sync gssdp 0.8.2-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701095
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701097 in gupnp (Ubuntu) "Sync gupnp 0.14.1-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701097
<mterry> geser, ok, will check those in a sec
<mterry> geser, approved, thanks!
<rodrigo_> can someone please review and upload this https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gsettings-desktop-schemas/0_1_4_release/+merge/45715 ?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, pitti, mterry: can you please review and upload https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gsettings-desktop-schemas/0_1_4_release/+merge/45715 and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gsettings-desktop-schemas/0_1_4_release/+merge/45715 ?
<mterry> rodrigo_, same url?
<rodrigo_> oh, wait
<rodrigo_> the other one is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-desktop3/2_91_5_release/+merge/45727
<mterry> rodrigo_, I can't do gsettings-desktop-schemas either
<rodrigo_> oh, ok don't worry then
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is the gwibber database documented at all?
<fagan> rickspencer3: is all of canonical on the sprint?
 * fagan is trying to get an update on something and everyone seems to have a conference/canonicalsprint cloak 
<fagan> oh and rickspencer3 awesome post on your blog
<Amaranth> eep, someone made clicking the close button close banshee
<Amaranth> or I changed a setting and forgot about it
<rickspencer3> fagan, most of us are here, and thanks!
<Amaranth> oh, the sound menu plugin got disabled
<fagan> rickspencer3: oh ok that must be why
<fagan> ill try again next week
<Amaranth> hehe, you guys all get to be on my time now :)
<fagan> I wonder if this sprint has anything to do with CES
<robert_ancell> mvo, do you have a magic tool to install all the ubuntu-desktop packages?
<pitti> mvo: (that is to say, all missing recommends)
<dobey> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop|grep Recommends|cut -d: -f2|sed -e 's#,##g'|xargs sudo apt-get install
<dobey> though it aborted for me
<mvo> robert_ancell: apt-get install --fix-policy
<robert_ancell> mvo, does that just install any recommends that are missing?
<mvo> robert_ancell: yes
<robert_ancell> mvo, ta
<Amaranth> mvo: wow, that's useful. I always just remove ubuntu-desktop and install it again :)
<mvo> Amaranth: yw, I should blog about it to make it more widely known
<Laney> sudo aptitude install "?reverse-recommends(ubuntu-desktop) ?not(?installed)
<Laney> "
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.urlbar.default.behavior
<chrisccoulson> i'm guessing there are new values for the tab matching
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/components/places/public/mozIPlacesAutoComplete.idl
<chrisccoulson> that's where the values for that preference is defined
<seb128> robert_ancell, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, hello
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #683142
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683142 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "the launchers claiming for attention on an autohiden launcher should stay visible (affects: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683142
<seb128> bug #683141
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683141 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "the claim for attention animation should be longer (affects: 2) (heat: 94)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683141
<TheMuso> seb128: Gary and Jason were telling me about a question you were asking, they thought it was something to do with dbus. Were you in fact enquiring about the version of at-spi that might be used?
<seb128> TheMuso, yes, I was telling him that we need to decide on what version of at-spi we will using
<seb128> TheMuso, quite some cruft just stay on the CD because of at-spi now
<seb128> like libgnome2 or libbonoboui
<TheMuso> seb128: Right, I think at this point there will be no change, unless at-spi2 improves a lot. I am going to test it some more this week after the latest tarball updates, and I will have a better idea then.
<seb128> :-(
<TheMuso> Yeah I agree.
<seb128> TheMuso, what are the issue with the new at-spi?
<TheMuso> performace.
<TheMuso> performance even.
<Amaranth> TheMuso: because of dbus?
<seb128> TheMuso, is anybody working on fixing those issues? is there any way to help the effort?
<TheMuso> Amaranth: Yes. A few work-arounds have been added recently, like opening direct sockets for some communication, but I am not sure how far along that is. I also believe some code refactoring has been done, particularly in relation to the python bindings now wrapping C code to do a lot of the heavy lifting.
<Amaranth> ah, I don't think the python dbus binding really has performance in mind
<TheMuso> Tey are being addressed as far as I know. I can certainly enquire as to where help can be given to move things along.
<Amaranth> It's more of a "look at how cool python is" binding :)
<TheMuso> Amaranth: Have you looked atht eocde...
<seb128> TheMuso, that would be nice, thanks
<TheMuso> np will do.
<Amaranth> TheMuso: nope
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<seb128> TheMuso, btw did you mean to update moustweak to the newest serie?
<TheMuso> Yes. Is there a problem?
<TheMuso> There are only translations.
<seb128> TheMuso, we want to drop gtk3 from the CD
<seb128> but the new version bring it in
<TheMuso> Oh right, I can look at pulling that out again.
<TheMuso> o/c
<TheMuso> seb128: Hrm ok this is going to be difficult... Mousetweaks only uses GTK3 now. I will have to role it back to the latest version that uses GTK 2.
<seb128> TheMuso, right...
<seb128> don't use an epoch though, just tweak the version
<TheMuso> Yep thats what I was thinking.
<seb128> sorry about the trouble
<TheMuso> No problem.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-11
<ari-tczew> when Robert Ancell works?
<seb128_> ari-tczew, he's around but it's end of day
<ari-tczew> seb128_: he usually works in night
<ari-tczew> I guess
<seb128_> ari-tczew, well he's in the u.s for work this week
<seb128_> so no night hacking or anything, just office hours
<seb128_> ari-tczew, just assign to the team and he or someone else will pick the tasks
<ari-tczew> seb128_: merging from main he will take.
<ari-tczew> seb128_: could you approve my merge request to gnome-user-share?
<seb128_> ari-tczew, well he said you should assign to the team because it's easier to track
<seb128_> ari-tczew, it's end of day now we are wrapping
<coz_> hey guys ..who would I speak to about the  unity plugin icon in ccsm?
<seb128_> coz_, open a bug on launchpad or ask on the #ayatana channel
<coz_> seb128_,   ok  thanks
<seb128_> but this week is probably not the best time to get a reply on IRC
<seb128_> the unity team is having meetings during the week
<coz_> seb128_, ah ok...I wondered hy #ayatana  was quiet
<ari-tczew> seb128_: ok, I set ubuntu-desktop as pending review. do you will know that it's available and waiting?
 * JackyAlcine be bracck
<coz_> good day
<milanbv> anybody around that cares about Nautilus in Lucid?
<milanbv> we got a few reports about crashes when ejecting drives, which are not yet fixed
<milanbv> Cosimo Cecchi said we need another upstream patch
<milanbv> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/683972
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683972 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() ejecting drives (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Triaged]
<coz_> now that is a beautiful name   "Cosimo Checchi"  :)
<milanbv> ? :-)
<milanbv> not Checchi
<coz_> oh?
<coz_> milanbv,   that is not his full name?
<coz_> milanbv,   ah I see what I did  I understand now
<milanbv> hard to spell
<coz_> milanbv,  well  for me its just my big fingers  lol
<coz_> milanbv,  and I pronounced it in my head  and then spelled it nearly  the way it sounds
<TheMuso> 5~/quit
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, did you finish those gobject bindings with bratsch?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, haha :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, about to start :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, no pressure huh?
<kenvandine> :-p
<rickspencer3> ok, so 5 minutes?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, 2 maybe 3 minutes :)
<stanman> hi anyone got mythtv backend running on ubu?
<rickspencer3> kewl
<kenvandine> that's just how i roll
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<stanman> just wondering if i'd could be done
<rickspencer3> hey pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: from the next run on, our WI reports will have textual statistics
<rickspencer3> pitti, nice
<pitti> rickspencer3: i. e. by-date done/todo with deltas
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti, you're the bestest
<kenvandine> stanman, probably best to ask in #ubuntu
<rickspencer3> stanman, this channel is used by the developers making ubuntu desktop, so the support is more around packaging and coding
<stanman> i see
<rickspencer3> though you are more than welcome to hang out, of course
<stanman> lol
<rickspencer3> :)
<stanman> don' t think i'll be much of help for you guys
<rickspencer3> not trying to chase you away, just saying, we probably don't know the answer to your question
<stanman> :)
<rickspencer3> stanman, if you're still stuck after a couple of days, PM me, and I'll see if I can find someone to help you later in the week
<stanman> new to linux, started with ubuntu and have it running on several pc' s and laptops, i love it!
<rickspencer3> stanman, great to hear! welcome
<stanman> removed windows ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/all.html
<pitti> rickspencer3: (or other team pages)
<pitti> rickspencer3: the bottom of the page has the statistics and deltas
<rickspencer3> pitti, nice
<granjero> hi, does anyone knows how to block right click on desktop and panels in ubuntu 10.04?
<mterry> kenvandine, heyo, do you know why libindicator isn't in the gdbus migration PPA?
<kenvandine> mterry, because i haven't uploaded it yet :)
<kenvandine> helping bratsche out now, but will do it in a few
<mterry> kenvandine, ah, cool
<pitti> TheMuso: ah nice, you can build mousetweaks 3.0 against gtk2? that won't cause problems with gsettings, etc?
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks for this!
<granjero> hi, does anyone knows how to block right click on desktop or at least block the acces to appearance propierties?
<dobey> granjero, you should ask in #ubuntu probably, this is a development channel, but i think you can lock the keys i would guess
<TheMuso> pitti: I don't think so.
<ebroder> is there any way to build a UI with a GtkComboBoxText widget that GNOME upstream would accept? it looks like they don't want .ui files that can't be edited in glade, but afaict glade only knows about GtkComboBox
<aphrek> hi all
<aphrek> I'm looking for a panel item that displays network bandwidth in kb or similar - any suggestions?
<robert_ancell> rodrigo_, hey
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: hello!
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, hey
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: I've requested some merges
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, yeah, I saw.  I'll have  a look later.  Please send them to ~ubuntu-desktop in the future - it's easier to see them and anyone in the team can upload them
<ari-tczew> ok
<kenvandine> sigh...
<bcurtiswx> hows the meeting going?
<seb128> kenvandine, what's going on?
<kenvandine> seb128, fun with broken libraries
<kenvandine> on a frankenstein system
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> hehe
<ari-tczew> seb128: I have prepared a merge of seahorse-plugins. would you like sponsor it?
<seb128> ari-tczew, just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<kenvandine> whew
<ari-tczew> seb128: I asked you because I saw that you've huge involvement in this package.
<kenvandine> ok... i am now limited to indicator-datetime and indicator-session
<kenvandine> until we finish porting the indicators :)
<seb128> not especially, it's just in the GNOME set
<seb128> kenvandine, you should stop doing IRC and get those rolling ;è)
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... indeed
<kenvandine> today has been a string of distractions... but now that libindicator has been ported to gdbus, there is no going back!
<seb128> kenvandine, do you need some help on something?
<kenvandine> seb128, nah... mterry is rocking it!
<seb128> ok, great
<kenvandine> i've been getting the packages all in the ppa
<kenvandine> and merging branches for ted
<seb128> sladen, the bug you just reassigned to libdbusmenu is not one
<fta> aphrek, netspeed in universe
<seb128> sladen, it's just because the environment variable is unset by the wrapper
<seb128> brb
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, don't do a dbusmenu release until i've got my firefox menu patch in ;)
<aphrek> thanks fta
<chrisccoulson> (assuming that's part of what you're working on) ;)
<fta> is there a fix/workaround for the sound indicator? (broken since last week)
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: I just noticed you uploaded webkit 1.3.9 to natty...do you have a few minutes to talk about webkit ABI and maintenance?
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, sure
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: what room are you in? me and micahg will join you
<robert_ancell> Lone Star 2
<nessita> jasoncwarner, jasoncwarner1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/690227
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690227 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[MIR] ubuntuone-control-panel (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,New]
<TheMuso> Since we are not using gtk3, can I safely assume we are not going to be using gnome-settings-daemon 3.0?
<ebroder> TheMuso: yes, according to what seb128 told me a few days ago
<TheMuso> ebroder: Thanks.
<ari-tczew> TheMuso: are you able to sponsor yaboot merge? (main)
<dobey> james_w, ping
<TheMuso> ari-tczew: Not currently, maybe later when I have time.
<dobey> james_w, nevermind
<james_w> dobey, ok :-)
<mterry> kenvandine, lp:~mterry/indicator-application/gdbus
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-12
<bcurtiswx> gome3team mailing list.. good idea :D
<bcurtiswx> gnome3team*
<bcurtiswx> I've finally got the VM's up, now i have to figure out to link my pbuilder folders so I can install the debs in the VM for testing
<bcurtiswx> lol, there goes all the dev sprint peeps
<om26er> prolly many people are in the rally. evolution 2.30.3-1ubuntu7.2 update in maverick seems to be causing tons and tons of sudden crashers for people.
<om26er> bug 701777 701051 700991 700554 700153 699702 are the examples
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701777 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution crash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701777
<kklimonda> om26er: does any one of those have a retraced stacktrace?
<om26er> they have to enable apport i guess but people usually dont reply after they are asked to enable apport :p
<kklimonda> right
<ebroder> ugh. does the gnome-desktop package seriously not have a better upstream mailing list than desktop-devel-list@gnome? super lame
<vuntz> ebroder: why?
<ebroder> vuntz: oh, hi :)
<ebroder> vuntz: i'm looking at basically a simulator for the g-s-d xrandr plugin
<ebroder> so i can see what it would do given certain monitor configurations
<ebroder> but with the new gobject-based randr stuff in gnome-desktop, i can't build my own GnomeRRConfig and GnomeRROutputInfo objects that aren't based on the actual screen configuration
<vuntz> ebroder: I suggest to ask federico about this
<kklimonda> ebroder: those bug reports don't seem connected to each other
<kklimonda> om26er: ^
<kklimonda> sorry, wrong nick - you are both blue :)
<kklimonda> there is one about evo crashing at sending email, another when editing message, yet another is about it crashing when importing contacts
<ebroder> vuntz: ok, i'll see if i can track him down
<om26er> kklimonda, all are random crashes with -7.2
<ebroder> vuntz: though probably not until tomorrow :)
<om26er> the crash ratio have been relatively low before the update
<om26er> s/ratio/rate ;)
<kklimonda> the diff for -7.2 is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60702450/evolution_2.30.3-1ubuntu7.1_2.30.3-1ubuntu7.2.diff.gz
<kklimonda> the only change is in the proxy code
<kklimonda> maybe they are all hitting this path, but that's unlikely - and without stacktrace it's hard to tell :)
<ebroder> vuntz: what's going to be the best place to track down federico? just #gnome on irc.g.o?
<vuntz> ebroder: federico1 on freenode, or federico in #gnome-hackers on gimpnet
<vuntz> ebroder: but mail is probably the safest way
<ebroder> ok, cool
<om26er> kklimonda, commented on every report, someone would atleast give crash logs
<kklimonda> om26er: if they do, ping me and I'll take a look - also, ping others ;)
<kklimonda> but you got me curious
<rodrigo_> morning
<kklimonda> hey
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> does anybody know if g-c-m now has UI to enable IPP detection upstream, as I think my GUI patch was dropped long ago
<sivang> hrm, I need to head to ubuntu-gnome
<sivang> sorry
<kenvandine> pitti, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638915
<ubot2> Gnome bug 638915 in introspection "Array of GVariants passed as NULL" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<kenvandine> pitti, something maybe you could help with during the hack fest :)
<nessita> mvo: hey! while installing today's update I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/553195/
<kklimonda> nessita: there is a gir transition in progress, it's most likely that - see if there are any held packages, and if you can "force upgrade" them
<nessita> kklimonda: thanks!
<kenvandine> mterry, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/dbus-test-runner/ubuntu
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks, I'll keep it on the radar for next wek
<pitti> TheMuso: do we plan to use python-pyatspi or python-pyatspi2 for natty?
<bryceh_> pitti, http://www.mail-archive.com/gtg-contributors@lists.launchpad.net/msg00093.html
<rodrigo__> pitti, around?
<pitti> hey rodrigo__, how are you?
<rodrigo__> hey pitti, how's the snow in dallas? :)
<pitti> rodrigo__: gone :)
<dobey> pitti: sponsor #701973 plz :)
<pitti> it didn't stay at all, it melted when hitting the ground
<rodrigo__> oh, what a pity :-(
<dobey> it's still mas frija
<pitti> dobey: sure
<rodrigo__> pitti, I have a couple of branches for review/sponsor (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-desktop3/2_91_5_release/+merge/45727 and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gsettings-desktop-schemas/0_1_4_release/+merge/45715) can you or someone else in dallas do it, please?
<pitti> dobey: did you send this upstream anywhere? would be nice to include the upstream bug ref in the patch header
<dobey> not yet
<pitti> rodrigo__: can do
<rodrigo__> pitti, thanks
<pitti> rodrigo__: gsettings-desktop-schemas can be synced from Debian instead?
<rodrigo__> pitti, yes, if it's got 0.1.4
<pitti> rodrigo__: yes
<rodrigo__> then yes :)
<madsailor_>  hello all.  I am having difficulty changing the backround for the ubuntu login screen.  Docs on the ubuntu help pages talk about modifying /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but this file doesn't exist in this folder on my machine
<pitti> rodrigo__: to avoid dup'ed work, I suggest to check http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gsettings-desktop-schemas.html before you do updates
<rodrigo__> ok
<rodrigo__> and how do I ask for a sync from debian?
<pitti> rodrigo__: ping seb128 or me, or use requestsync
<rodrigo__> ok
<pitti> synced
<rodrigo__> cool thanks
<pitti> rodrigo__: according to the .symbols that's breaking ABI
<pitti> rodrigo__: (g-desktop3)
<rodrigo__> yes, it is
<pitti> rodrigo__: we don't care yet?
<rodrigo__> pitti, I guess we don't
<pitti> *nod*
<rodrigo__> pulling g-s-d and g-c-c from the PPA will get the correct g-desktop
<pitti> as long as it doesn't break the PPA
<pitti> but I guess it's easier to fix that than inventing a new soname
<rodrigo__> yes
<pitti> rodrigo__: up'ed
<rodrigo__> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> yw, thanks for preparing them
<jcastro> Laney: new banshee today iirc?
<Laney> so says the oracle
<Laney> (http://banshee.fm/about/calendar/)
<madsailor_> hello all.  I am having difficulty changing the backround for the ubuntu login screen.  Docs on the ubuntu help pages talk about modifying /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but this file doesn't exist in this folder on my machine
<madsailor_>  The orange/purple background for login is OK but I'd like to change it. How can I do this?
<Laney> #ubuntu for support
<jcastro> Laney: conor is finishing up the playlist-in-sound-indicator stuff as well
<Laney> yay
<Laney> I heard the sound menu extension is no more
<Laney> is that true?
<jcastro> Sounds right, when I see conor next I'll ask him
<madsailor_> OK, thanks Laney
<Laney> i.e. it's all done by the indicator interfacing directly with banshee via mpris or something
<dobey> kenvandine: did you get to look at the python-couchdb/desktopcouch packages from chad yet?
<kenvandine> dobey, no... sorry
<kenvandine> i need to finish this gdbus/dbusmenu port of the indicators first
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> if it is urgent, i can take a break and look at it
<kenvandine> but i am trying not to get distracted, these all need to land at the same time
<dobey> right. we just want to get the new version in, as we haven't had an upload since maverick for desktopcouch now
<dobey> kenvandine: but it's annoying too becuase python-couchdb and desktopcouch have to be uploaded at the same time basically
<dobey> kenvandine: i can bug pitti or seb or someone to do it instead if that's better?
<bigon> I've opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/702028 to ask the sync of clutter-gtk package there is already clutter-gtk-1.0 in natty but it could be great if you could not diverge here
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702028 in ubuntu "Sync clutter-gtk 0.91.4-3 (universe) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<bigon> if somebody of the desktop team could give an ack
<kenvandine> dobey, if you can't find anyone else... let me know
<dobey> kenvandine: ok thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, sorry... the indicator stack is a much bigger set of packages to line up
<dobey> kenvandine: no worries, totally understand. it's a hectic time :)
 * kenvandine still needs to find a way to repay tedg for this :-D
<tedg> kenvandine, XOXOXOXO ;)
<kenvandine> yeah yeah
<mterry> kenvandine, can you test lp:~mterry/indicator-appmenu/gdbus for me?
<mterry> kenvandine, ping
<mterry> kenvandine, lp:~mterry/indicator-appmenu/gdbus
<TheMuso> pitti: It will depend on what version of at-spi we use, either at-spi or at-spi2.
<hockebocke> hi folks!
<hockebocke> JUst installed a fresh Maverick on a new computer, and since the first startup the theme is completely wrong (old gnome default theme instead of Ambeance)
<hockebocke> It turned out to be gnome-settings-daemon hanging. A kill with -KILL (nothing else will do) and then restarting, it all changes into the right theme and is all right.
<pitti> TheMuso: what's your preference/plan for that?
<dobey> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/natty/python-couchdb/201101_0.8-0u1/+merge/45773
<dobey> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/natty/desktopcouch/1.0.5-0u1/+merge/45771
<SpamapS> Anybody know why my natty machine would be ignoring the Appearance theme I selected and just using the default f'ugly gtk theme?
<dobey> gnome-settings-daemon crashed
<SpamapS> I've rebooted several times..
<SpamapS> this happened after I applied the latest updates
<dobey> or it's hanging perhaps
<dobey> kill it
<dobey> and it should restart
<SpamapS> ah so that made something happen briefly
<SpamapS> fonts started anti-aliasing
<SpamapS> then it went back to f'ugly
<SpamapS> crap
<SpamapS> I have a half-installed gnome 3
<dobey> that would do it probably
<SpamapS> aha
<SpamapS> yes downgraded and all is better
<SpamapS> dobey: thanks for the tip. :)
<SpamapS> now if I can just get google chrome to identify itself as a browser the same wahy FF and Chromium do....
<dobey> SpamapS: it probably needs the x-scheme-handler/ mime types added to the .desktop file
<SpamapS> dobey: ahh indeed it does
<pitti> dobey: http://www.fullduplex.org/humor/2006/10/how-to-shoot-yourself-in-the-foot-in-any-programming-language/
<SpamapS> dobey: so I added the scheme handler stuff to the desktop file in the chrome package.. but it doesn't appear yet as a choice in preferred apps.. have tried logging out / back in... anything else I can do?
<dobey> SpamapS: you added x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler/https; to it?
<SpamapS> dobey: yes
<SpamapS> dobey: but I have worse problems now.. gnome-settings-daemon is at 100% CPU .. :-/
<SpamapS> write(2, "\n(gnome-settings-daemon:20266): "..., 114) = 114
<ebroder> SpamapS: what's in ~/.xsession-errors?
<SpamapS> ** (gnome-panel:22690): WARNING **: Operation was cancelled
<SpamapS> hmm there are two gnome-settings-daemon running
<SpamapS> ok, SIGKILL'd it
<SpamapS> new one seems healthy
<TheMuso> pitti: Whatever has the best performance. I hope to do soe testing this week to get closer to making a final decision.
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks; it'd help to clean up a few obsolete libraries
<nessita> seb128: hapy birthday! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.1.8/+merge/46049
<nessita> happy as well :-)
<seb128> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> thank you!
<bcurtiswx> if it's really seb128 birthday then Happy Birthday!
<dobey> heh
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no it's not
<seb128> but thanks ;-)
 * bcurtiswx gets all :(
 * bcurtiswx punches nessita :P
<nessita> is seb128's birthday! get him cake, I'll help eating it :-D
<dobey> the cake is a lie
<seb128> nessita eating cake if there is any is not though
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we'll tell the waitresses at the restaurant later that it's your birthday
<chrisccoulson> they'll make you dance on the tables ;)
<pitti> nessita, dobey: filed as bug 702174
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702174 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "[natty] u1 gnome-settings-daemon plugin unnecessarily starts ubuntu-sso-login on desktop startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702174
<dobey> heh
<jhansonxi> I'm trying to get wicd to coexist with Network Manager.  I want wicd-curses for recovery mode only.  I modified the NM upstart job to not start in runlevel S but wicd starts in runlevel 2, even with the init script removed.  Why?
<TheMuso> pitti: Preliminary testing shows much better performance compared to the last time I checked, however a lot of the desktop is inaccessible, due to something somewhere still wanting bonobo-activation-server et al to be running.
<TheMuso> pitti: Re at-spi2.
<TheMuso> Hopefully that won't be too hard to track down.
<TheMuso> pitti: Could be that I built an at-spi2 package incorrectly.
<mvo> hey seb128 - in natty, it apperas that the schema registration for /schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/apt/enabled does no longer work - what should I do instead
<seb128> mvo, read you bug reports? ;-)
<dobey> heh
<seb128> mvo, bug #698181
<ubot2> seb128: Bug 698181 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/698181 is private
<dobey> x-scheme-handler/apt ftl
<mvo> seb128: *cough* thanks!
<seb128> mvo, you have a merge request on it
<seb128> mvo, you don't like mterry right?
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> mvo, I have a branch filed to fix that
<mvo> I love mterry
<mterry> mvo, waiting for review
<seb128> mterry, that's what I was just saying ;-)
<mterry> mvo, oh, that's what seb128 was saying
<seb128> mvo, so why don't you review his patches? ;-)
 * seb128 stops tickling mvo
 * mterry is a few minutes too slow today
<mvo> seb128: because i'm on a sprint!
<seb128> mvo, it was open a week before the sprint!
<mvo> seb128: on thursday night
<mvo> seb128: right before leaving to the sprint
<dobey> mvo: you were just waiting for lp to go down to look at it, right?
<mvo> seb128: ;)
<seb128> mvo, ok, fair enough ;-)
<mvo> dobey: it was the other way around, LP waited for me before it went down :p
<seb128> mvo, in any case merge it and let's be happy!
<dobey> heh
<mvo> seb128: yeah, it looks good
<seb128> sure it is, it's coming from mterry ;-)
<dobey> how do i tell debuild to unpack and configure, but not build a package? just exit after doing the ./configure?
<ebroder> dobey: there's no way to do that that'll work with all packages - the only things a rules file has to support is "build" (i.e. everything you don't have to do as root) and "binary" (i.e. everything you do have to do as root)
<dobey> ebroder: ok. well i only care about one package right now, network-manager-applet
<ebroder> dobey: i don't know how that package is put together, but you might be able to do something like "debian/rules configure" or "debian/rules configure-stamp" or maybe even "debian/rules debian/configure-stamp"
<dobey> it uses cdbs gnome.mk
<dobey> i was hoping for something i could pass to debuild though, so that i can do it by running bzr bd -- $something
<dobey> to keep the working tree clean and build elsewhere
<dobey> like one can do in rpm ;)
<ebroder> dobey: well if that's all you want to do, just use pbuilder or sbuild
<dobey> no, i want to do some manual work in the build tree (which is why i want to only do the pre-build steps)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-13
<rodrigo_> morning
<htorque> good morning, everyone! why would re-compiling current dbusmenu succeed on one natty system but fail on a second one with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553528/ ?
<htorque> ("current" meaning the one in natty, not upstream trunk)
<rodrigo_> htorque, you seem to be missing glib's introspection package (gir*glib*)
<htorque> rodrigo_: it's installed (gir1.2-glib-2.0)
<rodrigo_> htorque, you need to specify it then when calling vapigen?
<htorque> rodrigo_: i simply did a 'apt-get build-dep ...', 'apt-get source ...', 'cd ...', and 'debuild -us -uc' - shouldn't this alone work (it does on a second system)?
<rodrigo_> htorque, yes, it should afaik
<htorque> rodrigo_: i just thought i was missing something obvious - if not, i better reinstall this system :-)
<rodrigo_> htorque, no need to reinstall, it's surely some missing package that is not pulled correctly as dependency
<htorque> rodrigo_: yeah, that's the last thing i'll check (comparing the working system's packages to the one on this machine). anyways, thanks for your help! :-)
<rodrigo_> np, and sorry for not knowing exactly what's missing :)
<rodrigo_> but it looks to me like it's a gir* package
<xclaesse> gnome3 ppa is not being updated anymore? :(
 * xclaesse would appreciate the latest gnome-keyring, as it is needed to build empathy
<rodrigo_> xclaesse, it is, I just submitted a couple of packages
<rodrigo_> xclaesse, what are you missing?
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, latest gnome-keyring :)
<rodrigo_> xclaesse, already there, maybe you're using the old PPA?
<rodrigo_> xclaesse, https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<rodrigo_> is that the one you're using?
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, oooh that explain it
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, didn't know the ppa changed, that's why there were no update last month
<rodrigo_> yeah, it was moved to anbother ppa during xmas
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, thanks :D
<rodrigo_> np, let me know if you need anything else
<rodrigo_> I'm about to start packaging stuff that is not on the ppa, so I don't mind one or the other :)
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, ok I'll let you know if needed. But for now I think we have the needed bits
<xclaesse> thx
<rodrigo_> ok
<ari-tczew> I've requested merge of a few branches. looking forward.
<bcurtiswx> xclaesse, I can build the latest empathy fine from source, the problem I'm having is with our patches for the indicator applet.. that i'm still waiting for some expert advice
<bcurtiswx> once thats finished empathy will go into the GNOME3 PPA
<xclaesse> bcurtiswx, FYI we maintain our telepathy ppa: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/telepathy-devel
<bcurtiswx> xclaesse, yup , I know :)
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, FYI natty is still missing GTK 2.99.0 to build empathy
<xclaesse> the rest is fine
<rodrigo_> xclaesse, yes, working on it
<mterry> sladen, do you know anything about svg icons being shrunk at build time?  Or is that pitti?
<pitti> mterry: that'd be me
<mterry> pitti, it's screwing up the Deja Dup icon
<pitti> mterry: where are you right now?
<mterry> pitti, DX Foundations room on floor 3
<pitti> ah
<pitti> mterry: mind if I come down for a bit?
<mterry> pitti, no, please
<sladen> mterry: the SVG abuse is pitti's.  But if it wasn't him, it'd be me so if it's not working it needs to be fixed and affected packages re-built
<mterry> sladen, yeah, I found a bug, but I'll just file it and see what happens before I fix the package
<sladen> mterry: it'd be good to diagnose it; the same parsing issue might (will likely) have affected other images in other rebuilt packages
<pitti> sladen: right, we just talked about this
<mterry> sladen, yar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/scour/+bug/702423
<pitti> the upstream scour guys are very responsive
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702423 in scour (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Scour corrupts deja-dup.svg (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> mterry: thanks, sub'ed
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: where do people report bugs on the extension?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - https://bugs.launchpad.net/globalmenu-extension/+filebug should be fine
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: how's this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21373/how-can-i-get-firefox-to-work-with-the-application-menu
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - yeah, looks good. users might need to restart their session too, so that unity picks up the new dbusmenu
<jcastro> it worked for me without a restarty
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll whip up a blog post and then also ping the tbird list
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm currently working on making it work with tb3.1 (it works with the 3.3 alpha builds already)
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, ping
<robert_ancell> rodrigo_, hey, just wondering where you are
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, at home, didn't go to dallas because of some family stuff
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, having fun?
<robert_ancell> rodrigo_, as much fun as you can have in dallas :)
<rodrigo_> heh
<rodrigo_> no Hooters there? :)
<robert_ancell> heh :)
<dobey> heh
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, anyway, wanted to tell you 2 things, 1 one is that I'm packaging gtk3 2.99.2, just in case you were planning to
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, and the 2nd, about The Board, Lucas told me about your initial work
<robert_ancell> rodrigo_, make sure you merge from the debian gtk+ package
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, oh, how do I do that? (part from getting the debian package by hand, any "automagic" way?
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, fine, although missing the sprint action :-)
<robert_ancell> rodrigo_, just by hand
<rodrigo_> robert_ancell, ok, although I have my package almost done :(
 * rodrigo_ looks
<robert_ancell> rodrigo_, the main thing is the script -3.0 suffixes so we match them
<rodrigo_> oh, ok, will diff both now
<seb128> rodrigo_, we should check what debian is doing before starting
<rodrigo_> well, where do I get the debian packages from?
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, although that's true for some packages and not for others, right?
<seb128> no, we usually want to base our work on theirs
<seb128> there is no point to redoing the work
<seb128> http://packages.qa.debian.org/common/index.html
<seb128> http://packages.qa.debian.org/<source>
<rodrigo_> hmm, I see a lot of our packages don't have anything about merging from debian
<seb128> http://lists.debian.org/debian-changes/
<seb128> if you want a list to track the changes
<seb128> rodrigo_, well things like gsettings-desktop-schemas can just be synced
<seb128> or gnome-desktop3
<seb128> we also want to check what they do to not divert on binary names etc
<rodrigo_> oh, btw talking about g-desktop3 -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-desktop/2_91_6_release/+merge/46116
<rodrigo_> can someone merge and upload it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, let me check
<seb128> debian did the update
<seb128> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gnome-desktop3/gnome-desktop3_2.91.6-1.dsc
<seb128> rodrigo_, I think we can just sync from them
<rodrigo_> ok, debian has gtk3 2.99.1
<robert_ancell> bigon, hey, can you do the clutter-gtk sync or do you want me to do it
<bigon> I can upload it to universe but I dunno what to do for it going to mail
<ricotz> robert_ancell, hi :), an update of clutter itself  to 1.5.12 would be nice
<robert_ancell> ricotz, I just uploaded it
<ricotz> robert_ancell, great!
<robert_ancell> bigon, oh right, requestsync confused me, I thought it was in Universe
<robert_ancell> bigon, pitti is syncing clutter-gtk now
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, i've got firefox working without the double title-bar now (thanks to didrocks)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I get that with a bunch of apps actually
<bigon> robert_ancell: great, thx
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you work on the gtk update?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, have already rebased all patches, but doesn't build yet
<rodrigo_> seb128, why?
<seb128> rodrigo_, because the new gnome-desktop3 seems to require it?
<rodrigo_> oh
<rodrigo_> hmm, it built fine here without the latest gtk
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, dunno why the debian guys updated the requirement then
<rodrigo_> maybe it indeed needs it at runtime
<rodrigo_> I'll do some tests here
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, the debian package depends on 2.99.1?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah but I just asked them, they did it to ensure it built with a version of gtk which has the backend renaming done
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<bcurtiswx_> rodrigo_, seb128, xclaesse was saying earlier that empathy 2.91.5 requires 2.99.1 so I have to wait for it as well
<xclaesse> bcurtiswx_, for empathy master, yes. But latest release uses 2.91.6
<bcurtiswx_> xclaesse, ah OK thx
<rodrigo_> xclaesse, bcurtiswx: I have my branch almost ready, but failing to build, so if you want to help, I can push it
<bcurtiswx_> rodrigo_, not sure I'd be much help, but push and I'll see what I can do
<rodrigo_> $ bzr push --remember lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gtk/2_99_2_release
<rodrigo_> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gtk/2_99_2_release": No such source package gtk
<rodrigo_> what's the correct source package name?
<micahg> gtk+3.0?
<rodrigo_> hmm, didn't seem to work neither
 * rodrigo_ retries
<micahg> rodrigo_: yep, gtk+3.0
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx: pushing to lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gtk+3.0/2_99_2_release
<bigon> robert_ancell: for mutter I think you have missed part of my patch (looking at bzr branch)
<rodrigo_> I need to go now for a while though, so if you have a fix, propose a branch or just send a patch, or if not, I'll continue fixing it later
<rodrigo_> bbl
<robert_ancell> bigon, we synced with debian, so the branch is out of date
<bigon> oh
<bigon> alright
<bcurtiswx_> rodrigo_, OK will do, cya
<bcurtiswx_> how do I build w/o signing
<ricotz> robert_ancell, shouldnt libclutter-1.0-0 depend on libclutter-1.0-common?
<robert_ancell> ricotz, yes, I'll tell pochu
<ricotz> ok
<xclaesse> looks like there is something broken with libwebkit in natty
<xclaesse> libwebkit->libwebkitgtk transition issue probably
<bcurtiswx_> xclaesse, yes, for now I have just disabled it.  Webkit is still broken, nobody has been able to get that package uploaded yet since it FTBFS
<bcurtiswx_> AFAIK, it's still broken i haven't been told otherwise
<bcurtiswx_> rodrigo_, what was failing for you?
<kklimonda> hey - when I have two bittorrent clients installed, Firefox shows only the first one in the Open dialog. Is it a bug in Firefox?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: any idea ^?
<mogaj> headphone not working in laptop using ubuntu 10.10
<cdbs> kenvandine: ping, looking at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60389996/indicator-me_0.2.10-0ubuntu2_0.2.10-0ubuntu3.diff.gz, why was the patch for bug #682153 reverted?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682153 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "MeMenu should use user's real name if available (affects: 32) (dups: 1) (heat: 120)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682153
<cdbs> kenvandine: oh, okay, I got it
<nessita> mterry: hi! I forgot  to mention the new dbus service we have, to provide U1 specific credentials
<nessita> mterry: on natty, you can activate the com.ubuntuone.credentials dbus service, and ask credentials and stuff, without needing to pass a zillion of specific arguments
<nessita> mterry: also, the problem you were having with the control panel is this one: bug #624065. Wanna mark it as affects me too?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624065 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Detect revoked SSO tokens (affects: 2) (heat: 26)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624065
<bigon> I think that gobject-introspection package can be sync'ed from debian
<mterry> nessita, OK, thanks!
<mterry> nessita, btw, do you know anything about the status of 3rd party access to a REST API for U1?
<nessita> mterry: not much, other than CardinalFang and vds are working on that, you may wanna join #ubuntuone and ask them
<mterry> nessita, k
<nessita> mterry: last question, are you updating the comments on the MIR for the control panel or shall I reply?
<mterry> nessita, I'll do it.  I have to check to confirm libsoup is a trivial binary-promotion as well
<bigon> robert_ancell: if you are still around could you please sync gobject-introspection?
<robert_ancell> bigon, yup, seb128 is about to do it
<nessita> mterry: thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, there?
<bigon> great
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have libindicator work somewhere?
<dobey> mterry: libsoup is already on the cd, it's just the gir package is in universe or something still
<mterry> dobey, yup, that's what I've heard
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libindicator/ubuntu/+merge/46170, what breaks did you add?
<seb128> mterry, binary promotion is no issue
<mterry> dobey, seb128: actually, it seems to be in main now anyway
<dobey> ah, ok
<seb128> mterry, is kenvandine with you? can you ask him what Breaks libindicator requires?
<seb128> mterry, cf the question a few lines before this one
<kenvandine> seb128, Breaks: libindicator1
<seb128> kenvandine, oh,  it's one of those again...
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> yeah... :/
<pitti> robert_ancell: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.natty/
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: ping
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, yes
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: let me know: do you review my branches to merge only when there is new upstream release available?
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, :)  There's always new upstream releases
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: so my merging are wasted
<robert_ancell> rodrigo_, how is the GTK+ package going?
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, no, they still simplify the packaging - it doesn't matter if the merge is done before or after the update
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: but I can't understand why anybody from ubuntu-desktop can't review it before upgrading to new upstream release
<ari-tczew> I'm disappointed
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, I applied it, then did the upgrade immediately after it
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: the effect of merge should be upload to archive - here I am disappointed
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, it was uploaded to the archive with your changelog entry!
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: yes, but you built source without option -v
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, oh, sorry.  Seb just pointed that out
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: should be -v1.60-0ubuntu1 then launchpad can show my d/changelog entry
<ari-tczew> s/can/could
<pitti> mvo: is there magic in p-apt to dissect a build or binary depends line into a list of (packagage, relation, version)?
<pitti> mvo: oh, ParseDepends() and ParseSrcDepends() apparently -- what's the difference? they have identical docstrings
<pitti> apt.apt_pkg.ParseSrcDepends(control.section['Build-Depends'])
<pitti> that seems to work anyway
<mvo> pitti: yeah, thats the ones. if they have identical bugstrings, that smells like a bug
<mvo> pitti: yeah, that looks correct
<pitti> bug strings? nice :)
 * pitti hugs mvo
<mvo> hihi
<kklimonda> mvo: software-center doesn't find Transmission when I search for "torrent" - can I do something beside adding "torrent" to its description? It already has BitTorrent
<mvo> kklimonda: you can also add "X-AppInstall-Keywords" to the desktop file
<mvo> kklimonda: that should make it appear too
<kklimonda> mvo: ok, thanks - I'll try that. Do I have to run update-software-center and update-desktop... after editing it?
<mvo> kklimonda: just update-software-center, that should be enough
<mvo> kklimonda: please let me know, I need to run now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/extension-list
<pitti> mvo: is there an apt.SourceCache() kind of thing?
<Wallch_Developer> If someone here have time please consider of making a review to this project --> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch ;-)
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: how do you handle with syncs?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-14
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, handle?
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: if you want sync package e.g. from experimental, do you use requestsync + subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, is it known that if I install gnome-keyring from the gnome3 ppa, my ssh keys are not unlocked automatically?
<xclaesse> when I do git pull, it says
<xclaesse> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<xclaesse> Permission denied (publickey).
<xclaesse> if I start ssh-agent manually, then it asks my pwd
<rodrigo_> xclaesse, yes
<rodrigo_> xclaesse, downgrade to the natty versions for now
<xclaesse> rodrigo_, indeed that fix the issue
<Nafallo> hmm. MSN (python-butterfly) seems broken, or is it just my laptop?
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx, btw, gtk3 ready at lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gtk+3.0/2_99_2_release
<micahg> I'm curious is there a reason why libxml++2.6 is still in main?
<soren> micahg: libffado needs it.
<micahg> soren: weird, reverse-build-depends didn't work for me
<soren> meh
<soren> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.natty/all
<soren> Is what I tend to use.
<micahg> soren: thanks, I forgot about that
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: was there any vcs for the new libindicate or should I just do the update?
<tedg> seb128, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libindicate/ubuntu
<seb128> tedg, thanks, I was rather asking if you did the 0.4.90 update and have a merge review coming or if I should do it
<tedg> seb128, Ah, you should do that. :)
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> great because I started while waiting for a reply ;-)
<ricotz> hello, what is the status of gtk+3.0 2.99.2?
<seb128> ricotz, rodrigo worked on the update and robert_ancell is reviewing it
<ricotz> seb128, alright, thanks, i hope i will be ready soon
<seb128> ricotz, do you need it for something?
<didrocks> pitti: any idea on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/0.2.70-0ubuntu1/+build/2152777/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.bamf_0.2.70-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<didrocks> pitti: my system clock is still the European one, but it shouldn't make a difference
<didrocks> seems like autotools are going crazy or that the buildd have wrong time set
<soren> didrocks: Well, it speaks the truth: time stamp 2011-01-14 17:17:49.331335004 is 2403.064886377 s in the future
<didrocks> soren: I'm on UTC +1
<soren> didrocks: Good for you :)  The buildds aren't.
<didrocks> not sure what is broken on my system :)
<didrocks> soren: yeah, but I never had to bother on the timezone before, let me check with Neil…
<soren> didrocks: Is this a PPA build?
<soren> Oh, I see it now.
<didrocks> soren: no, archive ones. We found, it's njpatel's wrong datetime set :)
<soren> Yeah, whoever built that tarball is doing it wrong :)
<soren> It rarely matters, becuase usually tarballs are not quite as fresh once they hit Launchpad :)
<didrocks> yeah, but we are effective :)
<didrocks> … or not ;)
<didrocks> I'll wait for an hour and ask for a rebuild
<didrocks> thanks soren!
<soren> didrocks: No problem :)
<soren> didrocks: No need to wait that long, by the way. 17:17 is in 6 minutes.
<pitti> didrocks: hi (sorry, was in meeting)
<pitti> didrocks: right, so it seems someone had a messed up system clock when building the tarballs?
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps they actually changed the physical clock value instead of changing the time zone?
<didrocks> soren: sweet!
<soren> didrocks: IIRC, you have core-dev powers, right?
<didrocks> pitti: we found the issue, it's all neil's fault picking the wrong timezone :)
<didrocks> soren: yes
<pitti> didrocks: or tar is stupid and doesn't contain a TZ
<didrocks> pitti: he was thinking denver was close to us :)
<pitti> that doesn't explain a 4 hour lag, though?
<soren> pitti: It's tzless.
<didrocks> pitti: 4 hours? it's only 1 hour lag, isn't it?
<soren> It's 17:20 UTC now. If that helps.
 * didrocks is lost in time, and seems I'm not the only one :)
<pitti> ah, right
 * pitti STFU
<didrocks> so at least you confirm that my local time is still right :)
<fta> difficult to login after a reboot today.. the login field has a qwerty layout (us), the password has the expected azerty layout (fr)
<fta> expected for me ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: libindicate uploaded and NEWed
<seb128> built and NEWed
<tedg> seb128, Sweet!
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you are looking for easy tasks for today btw
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<seb128> you can also check the build failures from the test rebuild
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm not looking for tasks...
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ignore me then ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, who is the right person to update cdbs?
<seb128> whoever want to do it
<robert_ancell> (needed for the latest GTK)
<robert_ancell> I've never done it before, is it hard?
<seb128> usually pitti does it
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> the changelog summary suggests it's non trivial
<pitti> robert_ancell: requires some testing; I'm happy to do it after the meering
<pitti> meeting
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, that sounds safer :) thanks
<pitti> robert_ancell: but if you want to try, please go ahead (it's in bzr)
<seb128> there is only one upload to merge
<seb128> the diff might just apply to our version
<seb128> http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/cdbs.html
<seb128> like dget http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/cdbs/cdbs_0.4.89.dsc
<seb128> dget http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/cdbs/cdbs_0.4.90.dsc
<seb128> debdiff both
<seb128> try to apply that to natty
<mterry> didrocks, heyo, when do you want to do a MIR?
<didrocks> mterry: I'm still in unity release hell, so not right now :)
<mterry> didrocks, still?  :(
<didrocks> mterry: it's awful…
<nessita> dear pidgin: stop crashing!
<chrisccoulson> nessita, use empathy!
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: do you have a minute?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, it depends what for. i'm pretty busy trying to fix menubar issues atm
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: when I have two bittorrent clients installed, Firefox shows only the first one in the Open dialog. Is it, by any chance,  a bug in Firefox?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: just a simple question :)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, that's a bug ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: have you seen it reported?
<chrisccoulson> it's on my list of things to fix
<kklimonda> ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i know someone has just submitted a patch upstream to add some other missing GIO bits, i haven't checked yet if that will fix it
<chrisccoulson> if not, then I'll get around to it at some point ;)
<kklimonda> sure, we were just going through the transmission bugs the other day and this report caught my eye.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i looked at it a while ago and can see what's missing and what needs implementing to make it work
<chrisccoulson> i just need to find time to do it (if nobody else beats me to it)
<ronoc> asac, do you have any arm banshee bug numbers ?
<ronoc> you can point me towards
<chrisccoulson> mpt - https://launchpad.net/globalmenu-extension
<asac> ronoc: ogra has ... and gruemaster
<asac> ronoc: bug 619981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619981 in mono (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Banshee crashed while sitting idle on omap4 (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619981
<ronoc> asac, thanks
<asac> not sure if thats the only one though
<ronoc> i know there is one big one about mono particularly
<gabaug> asac: what bugs need to be fixed to have Banshee by default on ARM?
<asac> gabaug: edontknow ... the one above for sure
<gabaug> asac: are you responsible for making the decision?
<asac> gabaug: nope ... ogra is
<asac> he is usually online ... just not now ... i will try to find him and send here
<gabaug> asac: cool, thanks :)
<gabaug> found bug 391588 too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 391588 in banshee (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 1 other project) "banshee fails to run on arm (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391588
<janimo> bug 703068
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703068 in banshee (Ubuntu) "banshee crashes on startup on omap4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703068
<janimo> gabaug, hi. this is the crash I actually see, but I was commenting on an older one which may or may not be related
<gabaug> janimo: ok, thanks
<janimo> gabaug, np
<asac> good...see you are already connected
<mpt> chrisccoulson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenuBar?action=diff&rev2=28&rev1=27
<mpt> mterry, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mudchute_cow_1.ogg
<TheMuso> `/c
<TheMuso> kenvandine: Test
<TheMuso> kenvandine: Test... again
<TheMuso> kenvandine: If I must.
<seb128> kenvandine, there?
<dobey> pitti or seb128: care to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/libubuntuone-dailies ? :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/natty/libubuntuone/release-0_3_9/+merge/46357
<dobey> doh
<dobey> seb128: merci
<seb128> dobey, de rien
<kenvandine> whew...
<kenvandine> i think all the rdepends are uploaded
 * kenvandine goes for BEER
<seb128> kenvandine, you're the man
<trinikrono_> cheers
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-15
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot_009.png
<chrisccoulson> ;)
 * bcurtiswx hugs kenvandine
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, great job :)
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, did you try it out for firefox yet?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, not yet, i'll probably launch the VM soon and check it out
<chrisccoulson> cool. bugs welcome :)
<chrisccoulson> although, there aren't any bugs ;)
 * chrisccoulson hides
 * bcurtiswx will find _many_ :P
<chrisccoulson> lol
<trinikrono_> hey guys i just noticed on the landing page for this team it has a link to desktop packages but the link is broken
<bcurtiswx> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gsettings-desktop-schemas/gsettings-desktop-schemas-dev_0.1.4-1_all.deb: Size mismatch
<bcurtiswx> anyone know why?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, is there a special package that does that? or a PPA ?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, i mean the firefox bar on top
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, yeah, there's a package in my PPA
<chrisccoulson> although, i'm not sure it will work with all the latest natty updates. i'm part way through doing a dist-upgrade, and my session is pretty broken now ;)
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, it doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, in what way doesn't it work? are you running all the latest packages from today?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, i've fully updated natty with the GNOME3 PPA, and the menu is not in the unity bar
<chrisccoulson> right, i've not tested it yet with all the latest changes. i guess i've got some work to do there
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, the libdbusmenu has been superseded
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the new one has the patches in though
<bcurtiswx> OK, then sorry
 * bcurtiswx runs
<chrisccoulson> i'll need to sort it all out later anyway. i've got to go and get beer and food first
<bcurtiswx> Yuengling? Blue Moon ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-16
<ravibn> Hi!
<nucc1> hi guys, i'm trying to fix a minor evolution bug, and i get this error when trying to build the package, what does it mean? http://pastie.org/1465981
<micahg> nucc1: it means you don't have gnome-pkg-tools and cdbs installed
<nucc1> micahg, had cdbs, didn't have gnome-pkg-tools and dh-autoreconf . someone at ubuntu-devel told me. thanks
<micahg> nucc1: ah, ok, you can use apt-file to tell you what package something is in
<nucc1> cool
<nucc1> if you're trying to patch an ubuntu package, is there a shorter way to get to test it?
<nucc1> currently, you have to build a .deb and install it
<Amaranth> I don't see how it could get shorter, you have to actually compile the thing and test to make sure it works...
<micahg> nucc1: no, that's the only way at least for a compiled program, for an interpreted program, you can copy the file on the system, but that's only a partial test
<nucc1> Amaranth, yes, compile, but skip the build a deb and install part.
<nucc1> micahg, thanks
<Amaranth> nucc1: well if you run debuild binary it'll only do the full build once
<Amaranth> nucc1: and further changes will only recompile the things you changed then make the package
<Amaranth> once you think you've got it you should do a full regular build though
<nucc1> Amaranth, i was following the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<nucc1> and that uses pbuilder-dist which seems to build the entire thing
<Amaranth> Right, you'll want to do that once you've got a proper fix
<nucc1> so what command do i run to do a quick build?
<Amaranth> debuild binary
<Amaranth> it won't be quick the first time, you of course still have to build everything
<nucc1> ah, lol. my eyes saw "debbuild"
<Amaranth> think of it like make but also building the package
<nucc1> yea, it seems to require me to install all the dependencies
<Amaranth> of course
<Amaranth> you need to be able to compile it :)
<nucc1> yes, pbuilder-dist seems to do that in some sort of way. anyway, if i actually install the dependencies, then i should be able to get away with the standard ./configure && make ?
<Amaranth> nucc1: no, use debuild
<Amaranth> pbuilder sets up a chroot and installs the dependencies there
<Amaranth> but it installs them every time you run it, thus it takes quite a while
<nucc1> yea
<nucc1> running sudo apt-get build-dep now.
<nucc1> anyway, the issue i was tracking seems to be out of my league :p
<nucc1> a segfault in evolution
<Amaranth> ah, do you have a stack trace?
<nucc1> i got some stuff out of gdb yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/703488
<Amaranth> usually it's just a missing NULL check for forgetting to keep a reference to something
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703488 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution crashes if you drag and drop a file on the message list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nucc1> Amaranth, yes, but i couldn't find where to place the check :)
<nucc1> I tried valgrind, it was reaallly slow on my machine and i didn't quite understand what it was telling me afterwards
<Amaranth> nucc1: well, it tells you where the crash was (line 873 of em-utils.c)
<nucc1> yes, that is not the source, cos i added a null check there but it still crashed
<Amaranth> nucc1: in gdb run 'thread apply all bt full' when it crashes
<nucc1> ok, lemme try that now
<Amaranth> that'll give you the entire detailed backtrace for every thread running
<nucc1> evolution is taking a while to quit... storing folder
<nucc1> Amaranth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554749/ i suspect i need to install more dbg symbols
<Amaranth> nucc1: that crash doesn't look anything like the first one
<nucc1> ah, seem to be many
<Amaranth> nucc1: you did run it and wait for it to crash, right?
<nucc1> yeap. i've found it. let me paste it
<nucc1> Amaranth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554750/
<Amaranth> nucc1: well, there you go, uris is 0x0
<Amaranth> Should uris be NULL at that point or is that your bug?
<nucc1> uris should not be null, because it get's set when a file is dropped onto the window. however, NULL is a valid value, but there is no null check
<nucc1> that sounds dense.
<nucc1> Amaranth, see the snippet, with my added null check: http://pastie.org/1466913
<nucc1> (the ubuntu pastebin is not so convenient for repeated use)
<Amaranth> nucc1: line 3 is your addition?
<nucc1> yes
<Amaranth> odd, line 873 is actually in a different function...
<nucc1> line 873 is the first line of the loop
<Amaranth> nucc1: oh, are you using maverick?
<nucc1> ah, yes :)
 * Amaranth is looking at natty evolution
<nucc1> lol
<Amaranth> nucc1: in that case the first thing you should do is see if it still happens with natty's packages
<nucc1> that means a VM...
<Amaranth> or just installing them on top of your maverick install
<Amaranth> nucc1: but it's a waste of time trying to fix a bug that may already be fixed
<nucc1> that could pull in stuff that might make my machine unstable.
<nucc1> true, i just figured it was still helpful to fix it on a stable release
<nucc1> Amaranth, you could drag and drop a file onto evolution and see if it crashes :)
<nucc1> the message list, that is
<Amaranth> nucc1: I don't even have it installed :)
<nucc1> lol
<nucc1> ok, lemme download the ISO.
<Amaranth> why would you drag a file on to the message list anyway?
<nucc1> happened by mistake
<nucc1> then it felt embarrassing that the default mail client crashes when you drop a file on it.
<nucc1> so i figured, lemme have a go at it
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-09
<arand> For icons.. Which resolution does ubuntu use for the launcher and lenses? Would it be ok to only install x32, x48 and 128x128 versions, or should I convert the large one down to some intermidiates around ~x64 as well?
<pitti> Good morning
<cyphermox> pitti: could I convince you to sponsor ntrack? it's been hanging around in the NBS list b/c of libnl3 for a long while, I got a branch in the sponsoring overview
<pitti> cyphermox: sure
<pitti> cyphermox: in a few mins, brb
<cyphermox> yeah, no rush
<ajmitch> cyphermox: btw, a valatoys upload that you did a couple of months back looks like it accidentally bumped the SONAME of libafrodite
<cyphermox> uh-oh
<cyphermox> ajmitch: ah, as a side effect of changing the vala compiler?
<ajmitch> looks like it
<ajmitch> it broke monodevelop-vala
<cyphermox> looks fine in the package, can you define how it's broken?
<ajmitch> libafrodite-0.12-2 contains /usr/lib/libafrodite-0.14.so.2
<pitti> cyphermox: uploaded, thanks!
<cyphermox> thanks to you!
<geser> does unity-2d get the same attention as unity (3d)? I'm wondering because a bug in unity (3d) got SRUed weeks ago, yet the same bug in unity-2d is waiting on a SRU (and still unfixed in precise, only "Fix committed")
<pitti> cyphermox: bug 913680
<AfC> There's your answer, apparently.
<fredp> seb128: hey, happy new year! "decide (at the rally) on what version of GTK to use: DONE", which version was chosen?
<seb128> hey fredp, 3.4
<fredp> good choice, excellent. thanks.
<seb128> yw ;-)
<tjaalton> is there a ppa for unity that has packages for precise and is uptodate?
<tjaalton> ah, unity staging ppa
<pitti> desrt: want an USB stick with daily?
<dpm> mvo, re: ddtp translations, the only thing I can see is that the export branch at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-precise/files does not contain any files. I think exports do not work unless the exports branch has been pushed to, but I'm not sure if that's the issue here. In any case, could you try to commit the po files to the branch, to see if this way the export works?
<tjaalton> ok, so the unity staging ppa _doesn't_ have packages for precise..
<mterry> TheMuso`, you asked about the unity-greeter orca branch: lp:~mterry/unity-greeter/screen-reader
<desrt> pitti: sure.  i'll drop by.
<pitti> desrt: hang on, sorry; I gave you an usb-creator'ed one, but forgot to also put an .iso on that
<pitti> desrt: I suppose you want a VM, not a bare metal install?
<asac_> cyphermox: if you have issues with ntrack packages you can always also ping m
<asac_> e
<cyphermox> asac_: yeah, just didn't manage to catch you online
<cyphermox> (sorry)
<asac_> cyphermox: so whats the bug? i dont see an upload yet
<asac_> no problem
<cyphermox> asac_: not a bug, migrating to libnl3 3.2 which splits the packages, so a change in build-depends
<asac_> oh i see an upload
<asac_> cyphermox: debian/patches/disable-pedantic.patch i thought i dropped -pedantic upstream
<cyphermox> asac_: maybe after 016?
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> didnt do a release yet
<asac_> guess i was just dreaming
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> I think it was dropped but maybe not from everywhere
<asac_> hmm
<cyphermox> I see it's in glib/ and subdirs, but IIRC it wasn't in all of the subdirs, which I found unusual
<asac_> no i think i was dreaming
<cyphermox> ok
<asac_> last log entry for pedantic was the addition of it
<asac_> cyphermox: from build log:
<asac_> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/798124/
<asac_> cyphermox: so in case you get crashes reported
<cyphermox> great, thanks
<asac_> not sure if it happens with the 3.2 release though ... a make check would show it i think
<cyphermox> I wonder if that might have been taken care of yeah
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I'll take a look
<asac_> cyphermox: are we running make check in the package?
<cyphermox> ntrack or libnl?
<cyphermox> libnl3: probably not, but that should be fixed
<asac_> cyphermox: strange that this qt symbol patch came back... did you add it?
<cyphermox> yes
<asac_> why didnt my package fail?
<asac_> cyphermox: no on ntrack i mean
<cyphermox> hold on a sec
<asac_> cyphermox: make check ... according to my warning it crashed when running make check
<cyphermox> ah, then yeah I think checks are run, and it just worked
<asac_> in a recycle test
<cyphermox> I thought it was "might fail"
<asac_> cyphermox: i dont think make check is run
<asac_> cyphermox: i cannot find any hit for "recycle" in the log
<asac_> i am sure if you enable it we will see a crash
<cyphermox> nah, not being run
<desrt> ricotz: hey
<asac_> cyphermox: on a call  now... will check after. we definitely should enable the make check in the package i am quite sure... maybe see what can be done there
<asac_> cyphermox: i wanted to move to the rtnetlink backend by default upstream in 017 or 018... not sure if we should be brave and do it here first. it definitely is the better way :) no need for stupid libnl induced bugs etc. anymore if you can directly talk to the kernel netlink socket
<cyphermox> asac_: up to you, really
<cyphermox> asac: recycle does fail, I'll check out the patch
<ricotz> desrt, hey
<mterry> kenvandine, ping, try my deja-dup branch again (but do a fresh pull first)
<cyphermox> asac_: can you explain why / how that libnl patch works? It's a little unclear to me
<cyphermox> and that patch will need to make it in Debian as well, since it also has libnl3 3.2.3
<asac_> cyphermox: it ensures that the cache is unregistered before freeing it
<asac_> cyphermox: to avoid dangling reference
<cyphermox> asac_: only for the NL_AUTO_PROVIDE case?
<cyphermox> what I mean is, the comment/description isn't too clear w/r/t what it does
<asac_> cyphermox: so ops->co_major_cache = NULL; is the key here afaik
<asac_> the ops are set up on first cache
<cyphermox> no such thing in that patch
<asac_> cyphermox: thats in the function it calls
<asac_> in nl_cache_mngt_unprovide
<cyphermox> ah, right
<cyphermox> I mean, the patch works, there's no question about it, just want to make sure why it hasn't been included upstream already
<rodrigo_> pitti, seb128: I forgot last week to push my changes to the install-language branch, so did it this morning
<rodrigo_> pitti, seb128: when you want, ping me and we can discuss what's missing
<kenvandine> mterry, it worked once :)
<kenvandine> and now hanging
<mterry> kenvandine, yay!  booo
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you? thanks, will do
<mterry> kenvandine, comin
<mterry> g
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'm fine, and you? all the team safe at budapest? :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes, just you missing :)
<rodrigo_> yeah :(
<rodrigo_> you can tell seb128 to pay the beers then :)
<asac_> cyphermox: so the reason for the crash is that on first provide of a cache the cache is remembered as global cache and if you free that cache noone removes it so you get a dangling ref
<cyphermox> yes
<asac_> cyphermox: so calling unprovide ensures that the cache ref gets nulled in case the freed cache is the current global cache
<asac_> cyphermox: i would also add git diff | pastebinit
<asac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798200/
<asac_> but technically it doesnt really matter afaict
<asac_> because the last registered cache is as good as the first one
<cyphermox> asac_: would you mind sending that over to libnl mailing list?
<asac_> cyphermox: do you see where the crash happens? do you have a backtrace?
<cyphermox> I see the crash happening but haven't looked for a backtrace, applying the patch to libnl fixes it
<asac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798210/ iirc thats the change after 3.0 that uncovered it
<asac_> before they didnt use the global cache at all
<Riddell> Sweetshark: yo
<Riddell> so that qt issue, is the libreoffice patch already in or backported or do we need to coordinate?
<jincreator> pitti: Hi. I saw your comment. For -unfonts, I mean in data/pkg_depends, not fontconfig snippet.
<asac_> cyphermox: whats the libnl list name?
<cyphermox> asac_: all good actually, I sent it for you (and made sure it was clear you were the author)
<cyphermox> but for the record it's libnl@lists.infradead.org
<asac_> cyphermox: cool. didnt you just send with git send-mail?
<cyphermox> nah
<asac_> lets see if they like it :0 ... usually you just use git send-mail <git-patchfile>
<pitti> jincreator: ah, I misunderstood then; I thought the new font replaced -unfonts
<dobey> hey pitti; how's budapest? :)
<jincreator> pitti: Yes, I want to add  and replace Korean default font, not replace unfont.
<pitti> dobey: just as nice as last time, just colder :)
<dobey> hehe
<jincreator> pitti: In addition, I want use fonts-unfonts-core/extra package. But version of ttf-unfonts-core/extra in Ubuntu is higher than Debian. Is it possible to sync fonts-unfonts?
<pitti> jincreator: you mean syncing fonts-unfonts-core from Debian into precise? sure
<pitti> (that package doesn't exist yet in Ubuntu)
<Riddell> Sweetshark busy?
<jincreator> pitti: But seems fonts-unfonts-... and ttf-unfonts-... are build from same source. Still no problem then?
<pitti> jincreator: hm, its built by two different sources
<pitti> jincreator: I don't know how it actually ended up with that f***ed up version number, but apparently we can't sync until debian/upstream release 1.0.3
<pitti> oh, that was from maverick
<pitti> so that'll be a merge
<pitti> (well, just another upload with a higher changelog version number, no other ubuntu changes)
<pitti> jincreator: so for now you can just use ttf-unfonts-core
<jincreator> pitti: Actually, Unfonts project doesn't release new version after June 2008, so it's hard Debian's package version is higher than 1.0.3.
<jincreator> pitti: And seems Unfonts maintainer in Debian improve this package. So I just want to use new version in Debian repository.
<pitti> ok, then someone needs to merge it; we split the package and only ship a subset of the ttfs on the CD
<jincreator> pitti: Actually ship only fonts-nanum-core on the CD, maybe...
<BigWhale> Greetings
<jincreator> pitti: Ok, thanks. Have a nice day in Budapest!
<BigWhale> Oh, everyone is in Budapest.
<Riddell> Sweetshark busy?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-10
<Riddell> Sweetshark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qt/+bug/914033
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 914033 in qt4-x11 "threading crashes in qt with kde theme" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> jasoncwarner_: cjk input in unity dash?
<jasoncwarner_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ibus/+bug/880876
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 880876 in unity "Unity causes ibus to not work correctly (spaces incorrectly placed)" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, cyphermox: so the ibus fix I uploaded before holidays is not enough?
<cyphermox> maybe not, I'll try it here now
<cyphermox> seb128: jasoncwarner_: indeed, I can reproduce the bug still
<cyphermox> (in unity)
<BigWhale> Good Morning
<BigWhale> What is the preferred position for dialog buttons in Ubuntu? OK and CANCEL grouped together with OK being on the right side?
<seb128> cyphermox, jasoncwarner_: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/87652650/ibus_1.4.0-1ubuntu2_1.4.0-1ubuntu3.diff.gz is the fix I uploaded
<cyphermox> yup, the patch is applied
<cyphermox> I checked in case it was somehow dropped in the merge, but it seems not
<seb128> TheMuso`, do you think you could take on bug #880886 from rodrigo?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 880886 in gnome-control-center "Doesn't associated with mnemonic_widget property or accessibility related properties with some preference tool dialogs in GNOME Control Center application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880886
<seb128> TheMuso`, seems a simple "check gtkbuilder files for a11y properties"
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, could you roll an ubuntu-system-service to fix bug #877088 when you have some time?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 877088 in ubuntu-system-service "Network proxy setting does not set apt.conf from the second time" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877088
<seb128> mvo, i.e it's fixed in the vcs, just need an update to precise
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, congrats for your new job ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm fine, and you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> I'm great thanks
<Riddell> Sweetshark: around today?
<Sweetshark> yes,
<Sweetshark> saw the bug, whatssup with it?
<pitti> ubuntuone--syncdaemon --help
<pitti>  --im_ok_with_being_root_pretty_please_let_me_be_root
<pitti> WTH :)
<pitti> dobey: ^ that's you, isn't it :)
<Sweetshark> add a --funroll-loops ... that always helps
<pitti> dobey: input on bug 906462 greatly appreciated; I'm happy to work on a patch/branch, but would like to confirm that we can disable it by default
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 906462 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone sync daemon is writing IDLE messages to the log every 2 minutes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906462
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, i am not sure if this a good idea yet, but since the cogl break it is probably fine now and should be quite 1.9.4 already
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ILTJDiDCd25Npt2AmgzF8aOnZZECxTfM0hvsbWT2BxA/edit?ndplr=1 section 2.6
<tkamppeter> pitti, it is about the USB backend of CUPS.
<tkamppeter> pitti, as you perhaps know, Mike Sweet did not accept our libusb/usblp hybrid patch and suggested to deprecate usblp which we did in Oneiric by blacklisting.
<tkamppeter> pitti, now I get many bug reports about problems communicating with USB printers.
<pitti> tkamppeter: i. e. the libusb backend doesn't work properly?
<tkamppeter> pitti, now we need a solution to make the libusb-based CUPS backend working as well as the former usblp-based one.
<tkamppeter> pitti, especially the libusb-based backend does not support bi-di at all, what the usblp-based one does.
<ricotz> hello
<tkamppeter> pitti, for precise we would need to get it at least working as well as the usblp-based backend, later on packet mode should be added to remove HP's necessity to supply their own "hp" backend.
<ricotz> seb128, i pushed a new rhythmbox snapshot to my staging ppa which is merged with debian, and it is running fine, but no changelog :(
<tkamppeter> pitti, Mike Sweet is not willing to work on that as it is not in the interest of Apple (libusb is Linux-only AFAIK).
<seb128> ricotz, ok, I can sponsor that for you
<pitti> tkamppeter: what kind of USB backend do they use in MacOS?
<seb128> ricotz, I guess you are not interested to write the changelog? :-)
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, currently not, just wanted to point you there
<tkamppeter> pitti, what we need is some libusb expert, preferably at Canonical, to review and improve the code of the libusb-based USB CUPS backend.
<seb128> ricotz, no worry, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, please notice the glib patch which is needed for 2.31
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, I don't think we have any in C :(
<seb128> ricotz, ok
<tkamppeter> pitti, there is a separate source file for the Mac-OS-X version of the USB CUPS backend in the backend/ directory but I did not look into it.
<pitti> tkamppeter: why was the usblp one removed, because the kernel module is deprecated, right?
<tkamppeter> pitti, mostly because our hybrid backend was not accepted upstream and Mike answered my suggestion with deprecating usblp.
<tkamppeter> pitti, in addition libusb gives more flexibility, like the possibility to use packet mode.
<tkamppeter> pitti, and for me as distro maintainer, I could simplify auto-setup code as I need to only   take into account libusb to detect and identify USB printers.
<ricotz> seb128, please use the version string with "git" so the debian breaks/conflicts are working
<tkamppeter> pitti, note that udev-config-printer (the Plug'n'Print) has awkward code to search and identify printers always with both methods.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, I thought that's why we blacklisted usblp, so that we could drop the hybrid one and only use libusb
<tkamppeter> pitti, and now we need a libusb expert to make the libusb backend doing everything the usblp backend is capable of.
<tkamppeter> pitti, looking into changelogs of libusb seems that Canonical's libusb competence is having a package sync bot ...
<pitti> tkamppeter: that's pretty much correct
<tkamppeter> pitti, is there someone at Canonical who develops on software which uses libusb to give Ubuntu certain additional USB functionality?
<pitti> bryce: when sponsoring patches like in bug 645974, can you please make sure that they get reported/forwarded upstream? thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645974 in pm-utils "xfs handling on battery not working correctly" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645974
<pitti> tkamppeter: note that cups uses a very ancient libusb (0.1), there is not even an upstream for this any more
<pitti> tkamppeter: libusb-1.0-0-dev is much more modern, and perhaps even supports bidi
<pitti> tkamppeter: but I'd say that any effort on improving libusb 0.1 is just wasted
<pitti> tkamppeter: I checked the rdepends, there is no canonical project using libusb :/
<tkamppeter> pitti, I was also rather expecting that the USB backend code needs to be improved, not the code of libusb, probably all libusb versions are bi-di capable, as most devices (like scanners) used bi-di all the time.
<tkamppeter> pitti, but advancing the backend to the new libusb would be a good idea anyway, only that this will not automatically introduce bi-di to it.
<mvo> seb128: sure, done
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, ok
<seb128> mvo, danke
<seb128> ricotz, so basically getting your ppa version, tweaking the changelog and upload should work?
<seb128> pitti, recycled https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-control-center-cleanup for the g-c-c design changes we discussed yesterday
<pitti> ah, good
<seb128> robert_ancell, didrocks, mterry, agateau: ^ you get work items there
<ricotz> seb128, yes
<mterry> yay
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<pitti> bryce: sent upstream now, and committed to debian git
<jbicha> we're still undecided about whether precise with get g-c-c 3.4 or 3.2?
<seb128> jbicha, 3.2
<Riddell> Sweetshark: does libreoffice still need the patch as a SRU?
<seb128> jbicha, 3.4 would move keybindings to gsettings which would mean requiring to port compiz to gsettings because they share that
<Riddell> Sweetshark: or only qt?
<jbicha> Compiz isn't going to gsettings this cycle either?
<seb128> jbicha, no, we have enough stability issues, we want to focus on fixing bugs
<seb128> not spend the cycle landing a new backend to then spend the end of the cycle debugging it
<seb128> you know how it goes with compiz...
<seb128> well maybe it wouldn't be that bad, but still we don't want to focus on bug fixing only
<ricotz> seb128, this might be interesting to you https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=639875
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 639875 in GtkNotebook "crashes when unparenting a tab from a window (drag-n-drop it outside of it)" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> then I guess gnome-shell 3.4 will have to stay in the PPA then
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, it's a bit unfortunate since it means we will maybe have again a situation where the ppa will break unity
<ricotz> jbicha, note to properly work g-s/mutter will need g-c-c/g-s-d too :\
<ricotz> jbicha, you can give them a try and see what it breaks (staging ppa)
<jbicha> the breakage should be minimal, perhaps only the keyboard shortcuts panel of g-c-c
<ricotz> yes
<seb128> jbicha, well, still not cool
<seb128> it means unity keybindings wouldn't be possible to update from g-c-c
<jbicha> well compiz had a gsettings port months ago but I guess it didn't work well enough
<jbicha> anyway, bye for now :)
<seb128> jbicha, it's supposed to work, still it's quite some change, and we were reluctant to update g-c-c and g-s-d to new versions for the lts for GNOME stability reasons
<seb128> jbicha, bye ;-)
<BigWhale> This is how they name a function "Gtk.RadioButton.new_with_label_from_widget" and then they expect people to have lines within 80 characters ...
<tkamppeter> pitti, any idea about the libusb-based backend problem?
<BigWhale> I asked this before, but everyeone were still sleeping: What is the preferred position for dialog buttons in Ubuntu? OK and CANCEL grouped together with OK being on the right side?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'm afraid not :( this is again a case of orphaned piece of software :(
<pitti> tkamppeter: so I guess we can just keep what we have right now, and possibly get rid of the hybrid backend to make things easier
<tkamppeter> pitti, ignoring all the bug reports?
<pitti> tkamppeter: well, if you have a better idea..
<tkamppeter> pitti, we have already dropped the hybrid backend. We are working with the upstream libusb-based backend.
<tkamppeter> pitti, the move of deprecating usblp and dropping the hybrid backend introduced the problems.
<Riddell> Sweetshark: nudge
<BigWhale> What is the equivalent to GdkPixbuf in Gtk3? :/
<BigWhale> ok, just ignore me
<dobey> pitti: not really me, no. ubuntuone-foundations team, but the idea sounds plausible
<Riddell> Sweetshark: nudge
<Sweetshark> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> Sweetshark: yo, does libreoffice need the patch backported?
<Sweetshark> Riddell: rechecking
<Sweetshark> Riddell: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/libs-gui/commit/vcl/unx/kde4/main.cxx?h=libreoffice-3-4-4&id=4c2b93d96689f62c24ebdb2d4e87ac08d51ed53a <- is already in 3.4.4 (which we have in oneiric)
<Sweetshark> Riddell: and we will SRU 3.4.5 rsn
<Riddell> Sweetshark: ok so just qt that needs the SRU
<dobey> mterry: hey. can you poke at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dirspec/+bug/913908 ? should be pretty easy to deal with i think :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 913908 in dirspec "[MIR] dirspec" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> dobey, you need more than GLib's access functions for those directories?
<dobey> mterry: we need to not use glib to get those directories, and we need it to be cross-platform. also, there are a *lot* of packages using python-xdg, so would be useful to move them off it, either to dirspec or to glib, as appropriate
<mterry> dobey, and python-xdg is dead?
<dobey> mterry: it is unmaintained, still sat in fd.o cvs, and hasn't been touched in years; so yeah, it's dead :)
<dobey> dirspec isn't a replacement for all of pyxdg though. only the directory specification bits
<mterry> dobey, can't we just patch python-xdg instead of coming up with a new upstream we maintain?  :)
<dobey> mterry: by patch you mean, fork and maintain pyxdg?
<dobey> :)
<mterry> dobey, well, patch it in ubuntu.  I guess you need to worry about win32 too
<dobey> i don't want to maintain all the other bits of it. and the directory spec bits are fairly trivial.
<dobey> yeah, we have to worry about win32
<dobey> also, maintaining patches to a dead project is a waste of resources
<mterry> dobey, less than maintaining a new package  :)  it's not like patches to a dead project need much maintenance
<mterry> dobey, whatever, I'm not trying to be stop energy, just whining
<dobey> mterry: and the dead project is either still dead, or you take it over and maintain it. and neither of those are amicable i think. so maintaining only the bits we need is more useful it seems :)
<dobey> plus pyxdg has no test suite or anything nice really
<dobey> and then there's the whole multi-platform issue. so yeah, i have thought about all this quite a bit, before actually making dirspec. and it was the best solution :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-11
<yaboo> how can I force the screen resolution in 11.10 desktop
<yaboo> seems it tries to do 1600x1200 when my monitor only does 1280x1024 res
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: not sure whether someone already told you, but the distro uploading question was resolved with jasoncwarner_/rickspencer3; so it's fine to continue what we have always done, i. e. you can upload
<rickspencer3> pitti, dobey of course with the caveat that the distro acceptance tests were run and passed!
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> sure; I checked the policy, and it doesn't say "canonical platform team", just "distro"
<pitti> as distro == ubuntu developers, you as an uploader are responsible for the distro side
<pitti> the AC still applies, of course
<micahg> dobey: and since that was resolved, if you still want a U1 packageset, the DMB is open to it
<TheMuso`> /c/c
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: (and Saviq): I updated the list of tasks in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/MergePlan, and i'm starting to go through it in order. Pleae confirm you're ok with it when you have time.
<mpt> mvo, hi, I have a work item to "[mpt] Invite people to port release-upgrader to aptdaemon"
<mpt> mvo, would you have a few minutes to tell me what I need to know to write something informative? :-)
<lool> Hey
<lool> New rhythmbox has file conflicts with -plugins on upgrades
<lool>  tentative de remplacement de « /usr/share/rhythmbox/plugins/artdisplay/rhythmbox-missing-artwork.svg », qui appartient aussi au paquet rhythmbox 2.90.1~20111126.89c872b0-0ubuntu3
<mpt> and speaking of broken upgrades...
<mpt> kenvandine, seb128: I have a work item to "Specify how unity and other critical packages shouldn't be removed by an update". The idea is that we'd have a list of packages where, if the an update wants to remove it, Update Manager would know the update is broken. Does that seem like a good idea to you?
<seb128> lool, hey, seems a  buggy replaces in ricotz's update, do you want to add the replaces? I can try to have a look later, at a the platform rally and in a meeting atm though
<seb128> mpt, don't we do that with what ubunt-desktop depends on already?
<mpt> mvo, does update-manager do anything special if an update would remove ubuntu-desktop?
<lool> seb128: The bzr branch seems out of date; missing push?
<lool> (I mean at lp:~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox/ubuntu)
<seb128> lool, done, sorry about that
<seb128> ups
<seb128> lool, ok, fixed, please check I didn't screw, I was missing a revision when I sponsored the update yesterday
<seb128> so pulled, fixed the conflict and push, should be ok
<lool> seb128: ok
<seb128> lool, thanks
<lool> uploaded
<BigWhale> what's up with the build farm? It'll take nine more hours for my packages to build? :'(
<cyphermox> BigWhale: backlog appears to be disappearing slowly now
<seiflotfy> kenvandine: how safe is it to update to precise
<seiflotfy> ?
<pitti> seiflotfy: no known major breakages today; you might run into a rhythmbox file conflict if your mirror is slightly behind
<pitti> but another run of dist-upgrade will sort that out
<pitti> and update-manager just ignores these anyway
<seiflotfy> pitti so on an x201 it should be ok?
<pitti> seiflotfy: yes, I've used precise on this since day 1
<seiflotfy> u on an x201 too ?
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, should be safe
<seiflotfy> how is the battery issue?
<seiflotfy> is it covered now
<seiflotfy> my last ubuntu caused me a whole new battery
<seiflotfy> it was draining like crazy
<pitti> seiflotfy: yes, I have an x201 (Arrandale)
<pitti> seiflotfy: "issue"?
<pitti> seiflotfy: I've run natty, oneriric, and precise on this box without an issue
<seiflotfy> well somehow power consumption wiht the last kernel was terrible
<pitti> in the train I got 9 W (11.5 hours)
<seiflotfy> ok i just got me a new battery today
<seiflotfy> 9 cells
<seiflotfy> and
<seiflotfy> 6 hours and 11 minute
<seiflotfy> not bad
<seiflotfy> but i need more
<seiflotfy> :P
<pitti> seiflotfy: well, my 11 hours is with wifi killswitch and 50% brightness
<pitti> with wifi I only get 8 h
<seiflotfy1> do have anything in you rc.local settings?
<pitti> no, stock ubuntu install
<seiflotfy1> seriously ?
<seiflotfy1> ok wow
<seiflotfy1> let me install precise then
<pitti> seiflotfy1: you might want to check powertop what's draining your bat
<pitti> seiflotfy1: wasn't much different in oneiric/natty, though
<pitti> 10W with wifi and reasonably active, 8W with killswitch and idle
<seiflotfy1> and precise?
<pitti> same
<seiflotfy1> hmmmmmm
<pitti> I think precise is a tad better
<pitti> I didn't keep exact records
<pitti> and of course it's hard to reproduce workloads exactly over several hours
<pitti> seiflotfy1: powertop is pretty good to debug rogue processes or devices
<seiflotfy1> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/linux-power-regression-overheating-problem-on-thinkpad-fixed/
<dobey> pitti: thanks
<mvo> mpt: sorry, I didn't manage to respond to the aptdaemon question yet, I will try to get it later today
<mpt> mvo, I wasn't sure whether you saw my other question too: <mpt> mvo, does update-manager do anything special if an update would remove ubuntu-desktop?
<desrt> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/800630/
<mpt> mvo, those questions might be quicker to answer on Mumble
<pitti> desrt: pushed
<mvo> mpt:  I have a real-life meeting in 5min :/ - I have not seen this question, but the anser is that if that happens it will fail hard and refuse to upgradde
<desrt> pitti: thanks
<mpt> mvo, how can I test how update-manager presents that failure?
<mpt> (Does it put up an error message?)
<mvo> mpt: hm, i don't think there is a really easy way, but its the generic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/800640/
<mvo> message
<mpt> thanks mvo, I'll tweak that text
<mvo> thanks!
<ricotz> cyphermox, hello
<ricotz> cyphermox, are there known issues with nm with probing wired interfaces which arent connected?
<cyphermox> nm probing wired interfaces which are not connected?
<cyphermox> ricotz: not that I know of. If you're mentioning some errors in dmesg about speed/duplex, I investigated that yesterday
<cyphermox> I'm not *certain* it's not NM, but reasonably sure since NM listens for netlink messages to know when there is carrier
<pitti> chrisccoulson: git://gitorious.org/performance-scripts/mainline.git
<nessita> hello all! quick scream for help: the precise fresh installation in my laptop is stuck in "removing conflicting operating system files..." any idea what should I do?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://people.gnome.org/~federico/news-2006-03.html#timeline-tools
<ricotz> cyphermox, i mean nm seems to try to connect while is there no cable plugged in and doenst give up trying
<cyphermox> ricotz: I'll need much more information than that -- please file a bug (ubuntu-bug network-manager) and include syslog, and the output of 'ethtool <interface>'
<cyphermox> ricotz: I'm thinking that might be something device-specific, maybe some carrier-detection pieces got broken
<ricotz> cyphermox, i will try to get some better information, thanks
<cyphermox> thanks!
<ricotz> btw the driver is skge
<cyphermox> yeah.. one funky one or something :)
<cyphermox> ethtool will probably be the key
<pitti> good night everyone
<cyphermox> pitti: oops. there's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638117 that specifically mentions not saving the state in gnome-bluetooth
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 638117 in general "Remember off/on state between sessions" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<cyphermox> guess there's a way to fix this in bluez though; the init script or upstart job could save the state on shutdown, kind of like alsa does
<broder> anybody around? i'm looking at bug #631638. it sounds like upstream is unlikely to pick this up in time for precise, so it seems like it would make sense for us to pick up the patch...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 631638 in hundredpapercuts "palimpsest thinks that USB2 is 480MB/s instead of 480Mb/s" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631638
<jbicha> broder: yes we should definitely take that patch for precise
<broder> jbicha: ok, cool. i'll put something together
<broder> or rather, i'll have one of the people at this bug jam with me put something together :)
<cyphermox> \o/
<oakdog8> steve holt
<dobey> where the heck is the shotwell irc channel?
<dobey> or yorba or whatever
<bil21al> shotwell developers see those bugs by themself in launchpad ubuntu
<bil21al> i guess no need to upstream
<bil21al> and i dont know any channel
<dobey> bil21al: i don't want to upstream a bug, i want to bug developers with questions
<dobey> and i hate mailing lists
<bil21al> hmmm  ask seb128 he may be know that oe brain murray in ubuntu bugs channel somebody there must knew about that
<dobey> kenvandine: are you around, or at the pub?
<kenvandine> dobey, i am around, but still working a bit heads down
 * kenvandine should be at the pub :)
<dobey> kenvandine: heh. i was just wondering what the plan was to get gwibber to stop using python-webkit for precise :)
<kenvandine> dobey, stop hanging out with seb128 :)
<kenvandine> he asks me everyday :)
<dobey> lol
<kenvandine> no plan right now... we need to rewrite the accounts UI
<kenvandine> and i have no time for it right now
<dobey> kenvandine: well, i'm poking about to find room for pyqt; and you, shotwell, and u1 are the only things that depend on gtk2 webkit still
<dobey> the accounts ui is all python right?
<kenvandine> dobey, shotwell doesn't anymore:)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> don'g say pygi
<kenvandine> don't
<dobey> kenvandine: well, trunk doesn't. but shotwell in precise still does. there isn't a relase of gtk3 shotwell yet afaict
<kenvandine> yes there is
<kenvandine> was uploaded today :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well hooray then
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> :-D
<dobey> so gwibber ;)
<kenvandine> dobey, shhhhh
<kenvandine> it would be hard to use pygi, i think
<kenvandine> the accounts dialog does some python import muckery to inject python files from other places
<kenvandine> i am sure it would introduce problems
<kenvandine> well... s/sure/afraid/
<dobey> ugh, lots of stuff uses pygtk, not just accounts :-/
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> not in gwibber
<kenvandine> not that we still use
<kenvandine> there is some files that can be removed
<dobey> oh
<dobey> there is junk in trunk, that shouldn't be there
<kenvandine> yes
<dobey> that confuses grep :)
<kenvandine> gwibber/microblog/plugins/*/gtk/*/
<kenvandine> and gwibber/accounts.py
<kenvandine> should be all we have that we care about
<kenvandine> and there is gwibber-service-{sina,sohu} which are in separate projects
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> but provide accounts files
<dobey> what projects? same name?
<dobey> well i guess they don't use webkit, otherwise they'd show up in rdepends
<dobey> kenvandine: oh, new shotwell is in depwait for new valac
<BigWhale> kenvandine!!
<dobey> weird
<dobey> since vala-0.16 was uploaded 8 days ago
<BigWhale> kenvandine, there was this guy who's name was JamesT and he wanted to run Gwibber on Net BSD!
<kenvandine> wow
<BigWhale> (he wasn't really a jamesT ... but ... )
<kenvandine> dobey, it is probably in universe
<kenvandine> and shotwell is in main
<dobey> kenvandine: ah, it is in universe
<kenvandine> BigWhale,  i made a huge improvement to gwibber-service's power consumption and CPU usage today
<BigWhale> awesome!
<BigWhale> people will be happy
<kenvandine> dobey, i finally was able to get rid of threading.Thread in gwibber :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> multiprocessing too?
<kenvandine> python multiprocessing.Pool was causing constant polling looking for jobs to do even when idle
<kenvandine> so eating up power
<dobey> i bet
<kenvandine> dobey, no.... i wish
<dobey> i can't wait to get the new twisted in
<kenvandine> but i couldn't close the pool when it was run in the thread
<dobey> hopefully my reactor will get approved/landed soon
<kenvandine> so getting that shit untangled i was able to close the pool down after finishing operations
<BigWhale> kenvandine, threading in python is horrible :/
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> which fixed the power problem... and a nice side effect is refreshes are now quite a bit faster
<kenvandine> and use very little CPU
<BigWhale> I have to start hacking on gwibber again ...
<kenvandine> i went from 100% cpu usage for ~20s to spiking at 14% over the course of ~10s
<kenvandine> and most of that 10s is under 10%
<kenvandine> it is in ppa:unity-team/ppa if anyone wants to help test it :)
<BigWhale> I am mostly finished with Kazam, just few minor things left ...
<kenvandine> along with all the new unity crack and gwibber ported to the new APIs :)
<dobey> does compiz no longer wake up 60 times a second with the new unity? :)
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> but i know half of the top 12 power hog bugs in precise have been fixed this week
<dobey> the big one in u1 is fixed upstream
<kenvandine> gwibber-service was causing 7% of the wake ups on a clean install
<kenvandine> bug 906916
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 906916 in gwibber "gwibber-service has a child that polls at 10Hz which is causing a lot of wakeup events" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906916
<dobey> does it run even if not using gwibber?
<dobey> or only after you add accounts?
<kenvandine> i think even if you have no accounts
<dobey> yeah, that's bad :)
<kenvandine> i had tried fixing the multiprocessing stuff in the past, but it kept causing more problems... i hit the sweet spot today :)
<kenvandine> mixing threading and multiprocessing sucked
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> as soon as i looked at that code when the couchdb/keyring issues came up, i was thoroughly appalled
<kenvandine> yeah... your patch didn't work though :)
<dobey> it did work, just didn't fix *all* the cases :-/
<kenvandine> well, it fixed some problems and caused others
<kenvandine> it was just a mess
<dobey> s/caused/exposed/ :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<dobey> but things are much better now it souns like
<kenvandine> yup!
<dobey> sounds even; this keyboard is picky sometimes
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i need quite a bit of testing though
<kenvandine> that code scares me
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> you guys need to try the crack in the ppa :)
<dobey> i need to upgrade my workstation to precise
<dobey> then i can just ignore the fact that gtk 3.2 is apparently broken somewhere
<BigWhale> who is responsible for getting software into universe?
<dobey> since gtk in precise 'just works' where i'm hitting that brokenness
<dobey> BigWhale: anyone with permissions to do so
<dobey> BigWhale: motu and core devs all have the power
<dobey> or powah, if you prefer
<BigWhale> the force, please ...
<kenvandine> BigWhale, i could
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> kenvandine, ahh someone I know! ;)
<kenvandine> although i am kind of drowning in work atm
<dobey> kenvandine: popey keeps posting pictures of beer on g+ :(
<kenvandine> you could create a package and i'll review it :)
<BigWhale> kenvandine, well first I'll need few pointers on what still needs to be done
<kenvandine> dobey, there has been plenty of beer :)
<kenvandine> although i spent last night and tonight working late :(
<BigWhale> kenvandine, well there's no real rush, except that I'd like to get it into precise :)
<kenvandine> pile of new releases and crap to deal with
<dobey> i'm sure there has been
<kenvandine> i love it when there is an abi break that requires a bunch of rebuilds
<BigWhale> are you guys occupying that bar on the street? :))
<kenvandine> and i love api breaks even more where i have to do last might porting
<kenvandine> BigWhale, most of the time :)
<dobey> kenvandine: i am totally about to break some API :)
 * kenvandine smacks dobey
<kenvandine> didrocks had me update from a PPA which broke gwibber... forced me to port the lens :)
<dobey> kenvandine: do you not want a fast gtk3 version of u1ms? :)
<Sarvatt> dobey: the compiz 60 wakeups a second can be worked around by drm.vblankoffdelay=1 if you're on intel
<Sarvatt> kernel command line parameter ya can add to grub
<kenvandine> dobey, well yes :)
<kenvandine> dobey, sometimes it's worth it :)
<kenvandine> the libdee api break was totally worth it
<kenvandine> huge performance fixes that speeds up unity and gwibber :)
<dobey> so dropping libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 off the CD will get us about 7 MB back
<kenvandine> woot
<Sarvatt> dobey: a unity update wouldn't fix that though, its a kernel problem where vblank interrupts aren't turned off for 5000ms after they are used so you get your refresh rate number of wakeups per second pretty much always. that might be fixed in the 3.3 kernel, but only on intel where vblank interrupts are reliable, or you can add the kernel command line option to work around it without a newer kernel
<dobey> Sarvatt: well, a backport of that fix to 3.2 kernel would be fine as well. doesn't have to be a unity or compiz update if the bug is elsewhere. kernel update is fine :)
<Sarvatt> maybe post 12.04 release when it actually goes in :)
<Sarvatt> in the meantime GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash drm.vblankoffdelay=1" in /etc/default/grub would help if you want to save power, its a seriously small amount though
<Sarvatt> like less than 2%, cking on the kernel team did some exact measurements
<dobey> Sarvatt: i don't think gaining an extra hour is a "seriously small amount"
<Sarvatt> no reducing the 60 wakeups a second from compiz wont give you an extra hour by any stretch of the imagination
<Sarvatt> let me dig up ckings power measurement posts on the lists
<dobey> Sarvatt: the battery icon's estimated time remaining increased by an hour on my laptop, simply by switching off of unity to fallback gnome, and turing off ubuntuone-syncdaemon (which has 10 wakeups/sec)
<Sarvatt> http://mid.gmane.org/4F05A844.6000707@canonical.com
<jbicha> dobey: we should totally switch to gnome fallback for precise then! :)
<Sarvatt> syncdaemon is keeping the hdd alive afaik, its very different and cant just compare the wakeups
<dobey> no it isn't
<dobey> it only hits the hdd at most once every 2 minutes, if not actively doing anything
<Sarvatt> its touching a log file which is keeping the hdd spun up I mean
<Sarvatt> i could be wrong, still digging
<dobey> 30 times per hour, yes
<dobey> not 10 times per second
<Sarvatt> all of his results were here http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/power-benchmarking/
<Sarvatt> he filed that gwibber bug
<dobey> yes, he filed a bug or two against u1 as well
<dobey> this laptop sucks for power anyway :-/
<Stebalien> Can somebody look at this merge proposal and check it for mistakes: https://code.launchpad.net/~stebalien/gnome-disk-utility/fix-units/+merge/88283
<dobey> man gsettings is annoying :(
<dobey> kenvandine: so, i just changed the color for my twitter account, in gtk3 ;)
<dobey> anyway, i need to write this e-mail, and call it a day for sure
<kenvandine> dobey, what do you mean in gtk3?
<dobey> kenvandine: pygi
<dobey> in a branch
<kenvandine> oh... do you mean actually loading the accounts panel for the twitter account?
<kenvandine> woot!
<dobey> yes :)
<kenvandine> dobey, you are my hero!
<dobey> it still needs some fixes and testing, but i got pretty far already
<dobey> and there doesn't seem to be a gnomekeyring gir
<kenvandine> push that before it gets lost :)
<kenvandine> ugh!
<dobey> but maybe we can use txsecrets from ubuntu-sso-client
<dobey> which just talks to keyring directly over dbus :)
<dobey> so works with any keyring that implements fd.o secrets api
<dobey> later, need to not hack for a while :)
<BigWhale> Sleepy time for me too
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-12
<asac_> cyphermox: hello
<asac_> cyphermox: i have a safe and correct fix on ntrack side that avoids the need for the libnl fix by not using AUTO_PROVIDE, but rather providing/unproviding manually...
<asac_> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801225/
<asac_> cyphermox: oh cool: http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/libnl/2012-January/000437.html
<asac_> :)
<asac_> my patch got applied
<asac_> \o/ ... /me did something useful at last
<asac_> :-P
<asac_> will commit the ntrack side change anyway i guess... doing things manually feels safer anyway :)
<BigWhale> Good Morning
<BigWhale> Alpha-1 Precise installer is crashing in Virtualbox is that a known issue?
<pitti> Good morning
<mterry> pitti, morning!  :)
<seb128> mterry, pitti: hey!
 * bryceh waves
<jono> seb128, is didrocks near you?
<jono> could you let him know his blog is down
<seb128> jono, yes, he knows, he told me at breakfast this morning
<jono> seb128, ahhh cool
<jono> I was going to promote his Unity PPA testing instructions, but I noticed it was down
<kenvandine> jono, promote the gwibber testing too... it is in the same unity ppa :)
<jono> kenvandine, will do
 * kenvandine has forgotten how to blog... been too long :)
<jono> OK, I will promote the testing instructions
<jbicha> versions tracker is broken, perhaps I broke it by tagging bug 914137 as desktop-upgrade
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 914137 in gcompris "Please package gcompris 12.01" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914137
<seb128> jbicha, let me check
<jbicha> since running the versions.py locally fails at gcompris with http://paste.ubuntu.com/801507/
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, hi
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: updated gwibber...does start up noticeably faster...though, man, the scrolling still feels really fast (not aligned with system  scrolling ) and I can't use page down/up to move in stream?
<kenvandine> that should work
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: or, rather, I must click stream before I can use page up/down. possible to give stream focus to allow page up/down right away?
<kenvandine> i should be able to
<kenvandine> the real thing to test right now is gwibber-service
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> watch -n0.1 'ps -e -o pcpu,rss,comm|grep gwibber-service'
<kenvandine> watch that while you do a refresh
<kenvandine> right click on the gwibber icon in the launcher to kick off a refresh
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, although i just found that the gwibber build in the unity-team ppa is slightly broken because it was built for oneiric and copied over
<kenvandine> python version related
<kenvandine> i just uploaded for a precise rebuilt
<xclaesse> ssh agent seems broken in precise :(
<xclaesse> git pull asks me for the password everytime
<BigWhale> finally got precise installed in virtualbox ...
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: I'll update later and test again
<BigWhale> will be unity5 backported to oneiric?
<seb128> BigWhale, not likely
<seb128> xclaesse, works for others, check you SSH_... environment variable and if gnome-keyring is running with the pid indicated
<mandel> I'm using Pangolin and apparently I cannot longer access the system settings dialog, does this happen to anyone else?
<pitti> mandel: works fine here; what do you see if you run "gnome-control-center" in a terminal?
 * mandel tries
<xclaesse> seb128, ok, restarted my session and now it works. :)
<mandel> pitti, funny it seems that after the upgrade the package was removed..
<mandel> pitti, after re-installing it works
<pitti> ah, please always watch what apt-get dist-upgrade wants to do :)
<BigWhale> I have to import cairo just to get access to couple of constants is there a way to get those two from Gtk/Gdk? I am talking about cairo.OPERATOR_SOURCE and other operators
<mandel> pitti, indeed, mea culpa for not reading
<geser> does somebody else have "libglib2.0-bin: /etc/etc/bash_completion.d/gdbus-bash-completion.sh" (note the double etc) in precise? I've no idea where it comes from as the deb doesn't contain it.
<pitti> geser: hm, I have tha
<pitti> geser: hm, I have that
<seb128> geser, pitti: it was shipped by error in oneiric
<seb128> in /etc/etc/... rather than /etc (i.e install bug)
<pitti>  /etc/etc/bash_completion.d/gdbus-bash-completion.sh 3c6022ac0bf85f2f374358a52456e803 obsolete
<pitti>  /etc/etc/bash_completion.d/gsettings-bash-completion.sh d4db35a85d409a6f7747ce269306ffe5 obsolete
<pitti> indeed
<seb128> but I didn't clean it since I was unsure how to properly clean them, I was pondering doing a rm of /etc/etc in the postinst
<pitti> seb128: I think it's safer to rm the two files and then rmdir -p  /etc/etc/bash_completion.d/
<seb128> but I don't like to delete dirs on disk when other stuff might be installed there
<mpt> mvo, good morning, do you have time to review my suggested design for the unresolvable update case?
<seb128> pitti, I was leaning toward that as well
<seb128> well short story "known issue" ;-)
<TheMuso`> ronoc: When you see David next, please ask him to send his jack detection testing email to ubuntu-devel@ as well, thanks.
<ronoc> TheMuso`, will do
<cyphermox> pitti: yay, one more rally item done (IPv6/DNS stuff)
<ronoc> robert_ancell, I'm thinking it may be easier to do the writing to the accounts service in the greeter in the indicator
<robert_ancell> ronoc, works for me :)
<ronoc> robert_ancell, good stuff
<ronoc> robert_ancell, yeah it might be a headache trying to connect to pulse from the greeter, while the service is running there anyway with all the info we need and it can easily tell that it's in greeter mode
<pitti> MacSlow: hey, do you have a minute? where can I find you?
<MacSlow> pitti, Kond room
<dobey> pitti: hey, did you get my mail about CD space from last night?
<micahg> Sweetshark: bug 915352
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 915352 in libreoffice "package libreoffice-common 1:3.5.0~beta2-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915352
<Sweetshark> micahg: known issue (see backlog). bug is updated.
<Sweetshark> micahg: thx
<micahg> Sweetshark: sorry, must have been offline when the discussion happened, thanks
<pitti> hey dobey; indeed I did, thanks!
<pitti> dobey: I spent my morning with making gnome-keyring gcr/gck introspectable, but then it turned out that you probably don't need those, but libgnome-keyring, right?
<pitti> dobey: I'll spend my train trip back with working on that
<dobey> pitti: gnomekeyring gir would be nice for gwibber. we don't need it for u1
<dobey> pitti: i'm wondering who we need to discuss splitting up pyqt packaging with, though
<pitti> dobey: debfx seems to upload it a lot, perhaps he's interested
<dobey> pitti: right. though i guess i'm more interested in discussing the impact for kubuntu/debian packaging for example. :)
<pitti> dobey: debfx is one of the main Kubuntu devs
<dobey> ok
<Riddell> what's the turn around time on MIRs now?
<pitti> mterry: ^ are you still the "gatekeeper"?
<mterry> pitti, yes, but I've been bad recently
<mterry> Riddell, you have things you want reviewed?  I can review anything urgent tomorrow and do a pass through the rest to assign to other MIR members
 * dobey wonders what ubuntu studio does exactly, to make jack work/usable
<Riddell> mterry: http://goo.gl/cG4Qm and bug 586324
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 586324 in openal-soft "[MIR] openal-soft" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586324
<Riddell> mterry: of which bug 914720 is the main one I care about
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 914720 in libmygpo-qt "[MIR] libmygpo-qt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914720
<mterry> Riddell, OK.  I'll do them all tomorrow
<mterry> Riddell, sorry  :-/
<Riddell> nothing to be sorry for, they were only reported recently :)
<mterry> Riddell, oh, then nm  :)
 * mterry thought he was super behind
<dobey> meh, all the people in budapest are certainly off having beer and food now
 * dobey wonders what is written in pure python and uses gsettings
<dobey> apport maybe
<dobey> or not
<BigWhale> dobey, join them? :)
<dobey> BigWhale: i'm not in budapest
<BigWhale> oh ..
<dobey> or i wouldn't be on irc right now :)
<BigWhale> I was just about to suggest that it's just half a block away :>
<BigWhale> you could crawl there!
<dobey> hrmm, indicator-weather has gsettings
<dobey> huh
<BigWhale> and I can't really decide what do to, add ffmpeg support back to Kazam or take care of editing ...
<dobey> wigh
<dobey> lp:indicator-weather hasn't ever been pushed to :(
<dobey> trying to find a working example of translated gsettings schema xml in a python project, is nigh impossible :-/
<dobey> eh, maybe i'll just not translate it for now then
<dobey> or just convert this project to use autotools
<dobey> which would be better anyway
<BigWhale> Hmm, gsettings is preferred way of storing settings, right?
<BigWhale> there's no GSettings introspection in Oneiric?!
<dobey> there is
<dobey> Gio.Settings
<BigWhale> ah
<BigWhale> I was looking for GSettings
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> and I noticed that there's also GStreamer introspection
<BigWhale> which raises more questions
<BigWhale> ok, guys on #gstreamer pretty much answered it. :)
<dobey> grr apport
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-13
<mterry> robert_ancell,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/DejaDup
<mterry> robert_ancell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEngineering/12.04/UpstreamDevelopment/ProjectTracking
<mterry> robert_ancell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEngineering/12.04/UpstreamDevelopment talks about requirements a bit
<kenvandine> mterry, i just proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gwibber/lp_906916/+merge/88455
<kenvandine> which i would like to include in this mornings upload
<mterry> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<kenvandine> mterry, it's been in the unity-team ppa and several people have tested it
<pitti> cyphermox: bug 836250
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836250 in linux "[Oneiric] [Regression] Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 poor networking, packet loss and very slow Lenovo X201 and T500 laptops" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836250
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/LightDM https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/UnityGreeter
<kenvandine> mterry, watch -n0.1 'ps -e -o pcpu,rss,comm|grep gwibber-service'
<seb128> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/911263
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911263 in gtk+3.0 "Update overlay scrollbar patch" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> kenvandine:
<kenvandine> mterry, do you have time to do a review of the libdee/libunity port too?  i think didrocks is a bit busy atm
<mterry> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> ok, let me make sure he hasn't started it
<pitti> vuntz: bonjour! ca va?
<vuntz> pitti: mon ami !
<kenvandine> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gwibber/libdee_libunity_port/+merge/88454
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<pitti> vuntz: got a minute to pick your brain about libwnck?
<vuntz> pitti: sure thing
<pitti> vuntz: so, I was debugging why notify-osd wakes up with each key press and focus change event
<pitti> vuntz: and eventually found out that calling wnck_screen_get_default () triggers that
<pitti> vuntz: this sets up an X event filter (_wnck_event_filter_init())
<pitti> vuntz: but there is no API to shut that down again
<didrocks> mvo: good morning!
<didrocks> good morning vuntz :)
<pitti> vuntz: and it's a static reference, you can't use _unref() or so to stop it
<pitti> vuntz: would you be opposed to something like wnck_screen_uninitialize() which stops the event filter?
<didrocks> mvo: I uploaded gir1.2-unity-5.0. Do you want to update update-manager yourself or do you want me to do it (for real, this time ;))?
<vuntz> pitti: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=642692
<pitti> vuntz: I'll file an upstream bug in a minute and are happy to work on a patch
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 642692 in general "Provide wnck_shutdown() (?)" [Normal,New]
<didrocks> mvo: I saw there is some UNRELEASED stuff there, hence the question
<vuntz> pitti: there you go
<pitti> vuntz: hah
<vuntz> didrocks: blop :-)
<pitti> vuntz: so, if that approach is fine with you, I'll get started on that
<pitti> "kill all unnecessary wakeups"
<vuntz> sure
<pitti> vuntz: merci Monsieur
<vuntz> pitti: although I'm unsure if this would fix the thing for notify-osd -- it sounds weird to use libwnck there, to start with
<pitti> vuntz: it uses it to check if there is any maximized window
<vuntz> pitti: hrm, does that mean that you want to call wnck_screen_get_default() each time there's a notification, and then wnck_shutdown()?
<pitti> i. e. it iterates over wnck_screen_get_windows()
<pitti> vuntz: is there a better way?
<seb128> pitti, can you bump the build score of lightdm in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages?
<mterry> kenvandine, seriously?  ;)
<mterry> - _model = new Dee.FilterModel (_sort_filter, _streams_model);
<mterry> + _model = new Dee.FilterModel (_streams_model, _sort_filter);
<vuntz> pitti: don't know, but that's pretty ugly :-)
<pitti> vuntz: for sure :)
<kenvandine> mterry, yes...
<kenvandine> i know :)
<vuntz> pitti: but there's probably no good & easy way to do that another way, I guess (without adding some new stuff elsewhere, I mean)
<pitti> vuntz: is wnck_screen_get_default () very expensive?
<pitti> it didn't seem so from my cursory glance at the code
<vuntz> pitti: what's expensive is getting all windows and their attributes
<pitti> vuntz: ack; but it already does that each time when there is a bubble :/
<vuntz> pitti: not really
<vuntz> pitti: if you don't call wnck_shutdown(), then the data is automatically fetched when there's a change
<vuntz> (hence all the wakeups)
<vuntz> pitti: so it comes for free in that case
<pitti> wnck_screen_force_update() doesn't update it again?
<vuntz> you're kidding me
<pitti> vuntz: but even then, updating it at each key press sounds even worse to me
<vuntz> wnck_screen_force_update() is called every time?
<vuntz> even though there's a main loop?
<vuntz> so, the current  code is mis-using the API
<vuntz> anyway
<vuntz> pitti: if you want to avoid the wakeups, what you propose sound right
<pitti> vuntz: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/notify-osd/oneiric/view/head:/src/dnd.c#L201
<pitti> vuntz: it's calling that for each new bubble
<pitti> and yes, it's ridiculously expensive :(
<vuntz> the wnck_screen_force_update() call shouldn't be needed there
<pitti> in fact, it calls dnd_dont_disturb_user() each time, which dnd_has_one_fullscreen_window () is part of
<vuntz> unless you do the shutdown thing, of course
<pitti> vuntz: *nod*
<pitti> what this tries to do is to not show a notification if there is a fullscreen window
<pitti> but at least notification bubbles are relatively rare, especially when you are offline and on battery
<vuntz> but, to be fair, I guess that, while still expensive, all the X communications in wnck_screen_force_update() are not too expensive either
<pitti> so I would at least fix the wakeups with every X event
<vuntz> yeah
<tjaalton> a friend of mine upgraded to precise, but has no clock/calendar on the top panel
<tjaalton> should "unity --reset" fix that?
<TheMuso> tjaalton: Do they have indicator-datetime installed
<tjaalton> TheMuso: good point, I'll ask
<tjaalton> TheMuso: apparently not..
<tjaalton> wonder how's that possible
<tjaalton> after apt-get --fix-policy install and all
<seb128> ok, who is wanting to test a new lightdm?
<seb128> debs in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<seb128> i.e ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa
<seb128> works fine here
<tjaalton> TheMuso: so it got removed post-upgrade
<mvo> hey didrocks
<didrocks> mvo: hey hey! :)
<mvo> didrocks: sorry, missed the ping, what channel was it in?
<didrocks> mvo: this one ;) one sec
<mvo> didrocks: no problem, I can upload
<didrocks> 10:10:40      didrocks | mvo: I uploaded gir1.2-unity-5.0. Do you want to update update-manager yourself or do you want me to do it (for real, this time ;))?
<mvo> didrocks: found it now in the backtrace
<didrocks> backtrace? too used to python-gobject? :p
<mvo> haha
<didrocks> mvo: so, do you want to deal with that yourself? :)
<mvo> didrocks: yes, will do
<didrocks> mvo: awesome! thanks :-)
<agateau> dobey: hi, when you're online can you point me to ubuntuone-client packaging branch?
<bschaefer> seb128, nope
<seb128> bschaefer, hey
<seb128> so bug #880876
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 880876 in unity "Unity causes ibus to not work correctly (spaces incorrectly placed)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880876
<bschaefer> seb128, I installed that fix today and every working for me
<seb128> bschaefer, what fix? the one in precise?
<bschaefer> seb128, the one from the link, pretty much what your patch was
<seb128> agateau, lp:ubuntu/ubuntuone-client
<seb128> bschaefer, but the patch doesn't work?
<bschaefer> seb128, well this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/880876
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 880876 in unity "Unity causes ibus to not work correctly (spaces incorrectly placed)" [High,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> opps
<bschaefer> https://github.com/fujiwarat/ibus
<bschaefer> this branch is what you were going off wasn't it?
<bschaefer> from git
<agateau> seb128: ah thanks!
<agateau> dobey: unping, seb128 answered
<bschaefer> seb128, the patch was working, or at lease that git fork. It isn't merged with the main one though
<bschaefer> seb128, screen shot of the 2, the first half was that git branch and other is the main ibus https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89804609/ibus_fix.png
<mvo> didrocks: uploaded
<didrocks> mvo: great! thanks a lot :)
<mvo> yw
<seb128> bschaefer, ok thanks
<bschaefer> seb128, well I am hoping that bug has been resolved. There was also another small bug where the im_context was not getting focus
<bschaefer> seb128, well I am hoping that bug has been resolved. There was also another small bug where the im_context was not getting focus
<seb128> bschaefer, I need to have another look why people say the precise version doesn't work where the git version does
<bschaefer> seb128, hmm, yeah because your patch looked exactly like the git version.
<cyphermox> bschaefer: the patch *is* merged, no?
<cyphermox> isn't it that context async stuff?
<seb128> bschaefer, cyphermox said some variable need to be set or not set for it to work correctly
<cyphermox> Use ibus_input_context_process_key_event_async in ibus-x11
<bschaefer> seb128, cyphermox  that was changed in that patch wasn't it?
<cyphermox> seb128: could they already have dropped the env in the new inuty?
<seb128> cyphermox, no idea
<bschaefer> cyphermox, are you talking about IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE env var?
<cyphermox> bschaefer: afair the patch was that "Use ibus_input_context_process_key_event_async in ibus-x11" commit, 28abee something something
<cyphermox> bschaefer: yeah
<bschaefer> cyphermox, that is still used because with out it the normal XIM cant handle the ibus like say the shell can
<bschaefer> cyphermox, it is in IMTextEntry, though it should get unset after the search bar is created, so it doesn't effect other programs
<cyphermox> yeah, that's the problem -- the shell isn't dealing with ibus the same way as the other apps :)
<cyphermox> ok
 * cyphermox reloads his session back to korean
<bschaefer> cyphermox, seb128 yeaah njpatel and I had a big problem with this a while ago when we first got the ibus working
<bschaefer> cyphermox, seb128 that env var was the only way to make the ibus handle normal text
<bschaefer> otherwise the ibus would only handle CJK chars and leave the normal text alone, but that would make the dash not handle normal text...
<cyphermox> bschaefer: what seems weird to me is that variable shouldn't have been working without the patch seb128 added, if I read the ibus code right (which I might not, obviously)
<cyphermox> why is my ibus suddenly not starting?
<bschaefer> cyphermox, seb128 well with the patch seb128 added it should have fixed the bug...
<bschaefer> is the ibus-daemon running?
<cyphermox> yeah, everything is running but the indicator doesn't show for some reason. no big deal for now
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah, it seems to be something in ibus-table that gets it going again for me (ibus seems to just want to not work!!!)
<cyphermox> bschaefer: I was testing this yesterday -- it kind of works depending on the applications and the value of IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yes, when the env var is set to 0 or its NULL everything works correctly
<cyphermox> 몸누랑ㄴ러
<cyphermox> alright, got it :)
<cyphermox> yup
<bschaefer> cyphermox, sweet, and yeah it is a weird bug but at the same time ibus should still work correctly with that env set
<cyphermox> I guess
<cyphermox> it almost seems to me like this might be interaction between sync mode and RTL, since that's what I can think of that would trigger spaces to show before a character... but only for space?
<bschaefer> and return
<mterry> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/glibc/+packages
<mterry> pitti, ^
<cyphermox> oh, return too?
<bschaefer> yup
<bschaefer> it is the preedit that seems to mess up. So what is in the preedit and you hit space or return it will get commited after the space or return
<bschaefer> because preedit text is still not actually text yet; so it doens't hit the commit yet.
<cyphermox> aye
<bschaefer> sorry, slightly tired nearing 3 am here haha. That is why it looks like it's an upstream problem
<bschaefer> and that git branch fixed the problem for me, and it looked like seb128 patch but I havn't compared them both.
<bschaefer> ill do that tomorrow!
<cyphermox> alright
<seb128> bschaefer, let us updated
<bschaefer> cyphermox, seb128 cool. Sorry about being so late to helping! Good luck!
<cyphermox> good night
<seb128> bschaefer, thanks for helping, 'night
<bschaefer> thanks, have a good day
<mandel> Is anyone experiencing the following with libre office in x64 on P: http://paste.ubuntu.com/802809/
<pitti> mandel: bug 915271, fix underway
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 915271 in libreoffice "package libreoffice-core 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: rmdir: failed to remove `usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/': Directory not empty" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915271
<mandel> pitti, superb, thx!
<pitti> well, not superb..
<pitti> but at least "known"
<mandel> pitti, well, I'm a positive lad, being know is way better than a new bug :)
<Riddell> precise testers needed for Qt! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<BigWhale> mandel, that depends on the bug. ;)
<eee_man> Good Afternoon
<eee_man> does anyone knows how to setup / pan a Desktop at current ubuntu ?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: is there a way to migrate data from one firefox profile to another (private data and all, but not just copying files over)?
<xclaesse> hey, today had to debug my grandpa's laptop, updates were not working anymore (lucid LTS). the problem is that he did every updates since the lucid release, resulting in 4G of useless kernels filling the /
<xclaesse> linux-image-* and linux-headers-*
<xclaesse> those should really be cleaned automatically IMO...
<nerochiaro> xclaesse: isn't "apt-get autoremove" enough to remove them ?
<xclaesse> nerochiaro, do you seriously think ma grandpa knows that? but even then, not it's not removing them ;)
<xclaesse> I think more recently version of ubuntu does remove linux-headers though
<xclaesse> but not linux-images
<dobey> nerochiaro: no
<nerochiaro> ok, my mistake then. but yeah, ideally it should be automatic, i agree
<dobey> well, it should only leave the currently running kernel installed (and the newly installed one)
<dobey> since having the old one around is useful in case the new one breaks something
<dobey> but you don't need more than the currently running one
<xclaesse> yep exactly
<pitti> Sweetshark: ssh scheat.canonical.com
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi :)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, is the gtk3 rendering working already?
<ricotz> (for libreoffice)
<Sweetshark> working basically but not that largely tested
<Sweetshark> ricotz: feel free to give it a ride ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i guess installing the -gtk3 package and removing the -gtk would be enough to turn it on?
<seb128> pitti, help
<pitti> seb128: ?
<pitti> seb128: I'm in the ballroom
<seb128> pitti, how do I make sure the debs are published hard enough that I can upload my rebuilds?
<seb128> pitti, I'm in the desktop room ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I don't want to make a fool myself yet another time :p
<pitti> seb128: safest is to wait until archive.u.c. Packages.gz has them
<pitti> seb128: but it's usually enough if cocoplum shows the version
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: rmadison should be the best compromise
<pitti> seb128: i. .e rmadison -r precise pkgbinarymangler
<seb128> if I'm lucky the run finishing at 6pm will be ready
<pitti> it finished 14 mins ago
<seb128> the debs finished to build before 17:30
<pitti> and it's being published
<pitti> -s, not -r, sorry
<pitti> rmadison is faster than archive.u.c. and "slow enough" for buildds
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> de rien
<pitti> seb128: you will handle the rebuilds?
<seb128> pitti, yes, I'm stacking them already
<pitti> seb128: I re-opened the tasks BTW, so that people stop wondering
<pitti> (and did a followup)
<pitti> seb128: nice, thanks
<seb128> I just don't want to upload too early and have to do another round :p
<seb128> yw
<seb128> sorry for the screwing
<pitti> seb128: let me know when you upload control-center
<pitti> so I can bump it
<pitti> RAOF and I are currently sending a gazillion KDE packages buildd-wards
<seb128> (hate perl)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<jbicha> seb128: did you want my recently-merged-from-Debian control-center?
<seb128> jbicha, since it was not uploaded I figured you were not done with it
<jbicha> seb128: it works, one change I didn't add to the changelog yet is that I renamed the Appearance panel to User Interface to match that design spec
<jbicha> I like having the appearance panel being first in the list though so I don't know if that design idea will be final...
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<pitti> pkgbinarymangler |        113 |       precise | source, all
<pitti> seb128: looks fine
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I just uploaded
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.2.2-0ubuntu10
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.2.2-0ubuntu9
<seb128> pitti, if you want to bump scores
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, danke
<dobey> desrt: how do i run an app from the source tree, which uses gsettings, but which doesn't yet have the schemas installed in the system (because i want to run it from the source tree, not install it)?
<BigWhale> dobey, I would ask the same for app-indicator icons... :>
<dobey> BigWhale: plug-ins for other applications are a different problem. and that's basically what app indicators are :)
<BigWhale> I figured it is a different problem, but the outcome is the same! :>
<BigWhale> you have to install it if you want to run from source tree :/
<dobey> can't you just hand a pixbuf over the indicator API to use for the icon?
<BigWhale> no
<BigWhale> :/
<dobey> app indicators seem wrong anyway
<dobey> i would like to make the top panel smaller though
<BigWhale> Bug #657857
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 657857 in kazam "Appindicator cannot use a local icon file" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657857
<dobey> it looks huge
<BigWhale> huge?
<BigWhale> it's like 28 pixels?
<BigWhale> probably less
<dobey> yes, and that is huge
<dobey> 24 px
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> the icons look huge though
<BigWhale> icons are 22px
<BigWhale> stop using 50" TV as your monitor :>
<dobey> i'm not, it's 23"
<dobey> i thought i made the launcher panel be smaller too
<dobey> but apparently it's 48px wide
<BigWhale> I have launcher set on 32
<BigWhale> 48 is way too much
<BigWhale> Hmm, would many people be pissed off if I make Kazam Ubuntu only? I have to port support for gnome-indicators :/
<dobey> probably the wrong place to ask
<dobey> :)
<BigWhale> :>
<dobey> hrmm, i have the icon size set to 32 too
<dobey> but the whole launcher is 48px
<dobey> meh
<BigWhale> that's strange
<dobey> BigWhale: not really. the icons are 32px. there's just a lot junk around the icons too (spacing, borders, arrows)
<dobey> but man do these gnome icons look so much better than the humanity ones
<BigWhale> hm true it is 50 pixels
<BigWhale> horrific
<dobey> well, at least it's not 64 px
<dobey> i just need an ibm t221
<dobey> problem solved.
<dobey> sigh; and compiz just crashed :(
<dobey> meh, i need ken
<OwaisL> Guys, is this a feature or a bug? https://twitter.com/#!/Chris_Wilkinson/status/157903375470563328/photo/1
<OwaisL> bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/912682
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 912682 in compiz "Compiz add transparency to titlebar along with the panel" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> how gwibber-accounts manages to even work in its current state is beyond me :-/
<dobey> OwaisL: i have no idea
<desrt> dobey: GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR
<dobey> ah, hrmm
<TheMuso> D/c
<maxb> In gnome-terminal, when it says "Use colours from system theme", where can I look up what the actual colour codes are?
<maxb> Because I want to configure terminator to use the same colours, but if I "Use colours from system theme" in terminator, it picks entirely different colours
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-14
<BigWhale> Am I the only one having problems with Gtk.FileDialog in Precise?
<ricotz> BigWhale, you mean the FileChooser?
<BigWhale> Right
<ricotz> "like FileChooser is selecting a random subfolder instead the parent one you select" - this one is fixed upstream
<BigWhale> I have a problem with set_current_name() ...
<ricotz> should be http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=133179fd257a7fe06bc5348328dca0a6f8b78a08
<BigWhale> it might be a problem with instancing, but I am not sure. the same code behaves differently in Oneiric and Precise
<ricotz> you could try to install a newer gtk3 version to confirm it and maybe file a upstream bug then
<BigWhale> ricotz, I have to setup a separate virtual machine for that... I'll see first if it is a problem with instancing it... not it seems that .set_current_name() work only in the first instance
<BigWhale> when I close the dialog and open it again passing a different current name, it still shows the old one.
<ricotz> ok, i see
<BigWhale> ricotz, oh I see what is it doing. Chooser always selects first file and ignores what was set with .set_current_name() but this only happens if folder is not empty
<dobey> BigWhale: are you trying to select a file or a folder?
<BigWhale> file
<dobey> ah
<BigWhale> dobey, I'm writing a piece of code to check if I messed up somewhere along the lines.
<BigWhale> dobey, it is a bug in Gtk3 :/
<BigWhale> precise specific
<BigWhale> works in oneirci
<BigWhale> oneiric
<BigWhale> dobey, http://pastebin.com/zGwTS1xz
<dobey> BigWhale: ah ok
<BigWhale> second dialog that opens, doesn't set filename correctly, but takes the name of the first file in the directory
<BigWhale> Hmm, libgtk3 is 3.2 in oneiric and 3.3 in precise ...
<dobey> yes
<BigWhale> I'll report this to upstream
<ricotz> BigWhale, what exactly happens on oneiric
<dobey> there have been some rather disruptive changes in gtk+ 3.3
<ricotz> so i am starting this script -- it show file_one.txt and then file_two.txt?
<BigWhale> ricotz, it works as it should...
<BigWhale> yes
<BigWhale> on oneiric
<ricotz> on precise
<BigWhale> really?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> with gtk3 git
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> I don't have git version of gtk
<dobey> so not precise, but it's already fixed i guess
<BigWhale> I have whatever it was released
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+sourcepub/2178427/+listing-archive-extra
<BigWhale> ricotz, I'll add your ppa and try it
<ricotz> BigWhale, only update gtk3 if you dont want the other stuff!
<BigWhale> I'll just create a snapshot
<BigWhale> and revert later if I have to
<BigWhale> yeah. now it works
<BigWhale> ricotz, I can safely assume that those changes will land in precise? :)
<dobey> BigWhale: yes, precie will ship with gtk+ 3.4.x
<ricotz> good
<seiflotfy> guys
<seiflotfy> i get
<seiflotfy> seif@Wumbo:~$ gnome-settings-daemon
<seiflotfy> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1597:20: Invalid animation description
<seiflotfy> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<seiflotfy> ** WARNING **: You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<seiflotfy> ** WARNING **: Unable to start xsettings manager: Could not initialize xsettings manager.
<seiflotfy> ** WARNING **: Name taken or bus went away - shutting down
<seiflotfy> -.-
<seiflotfy> themes are not applied
<seiflotfy> what is up with that
<BigW> so I was in #ubuntu-dekstop and nobody was there ... :'(
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-15
<BigWhale> will Gtk.StatusIcon work in Unity or I have to install gnome-shell to test it?
<BigWhale> Err ... ECHO! o o o ...
<AlanBell> !weekend | BigWhale
<ubot2`> BigWhale: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<BigWhale> AlanBell, :)
<BigWhale> AlanBell, I know that, still strange that it is so deserted. :)
<jbicha> BigWhale: hi
<BigWhale> jbicha, hey :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-07
<TheMuso> t/c
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<Laney> heya
<chrisccoulson> hi Laney, how are you?
<Laney> mmm, good thank you chrisccoulson!
<Laney> finished the first season of the killing over the weekend ;-)
<Laney> you?
<seb128> hey Laney, chrisccoulson, desktopers
<seb128> happy new year!
<didrocks> hey Laney, chrisccoulson, seb128!
<didrocks> happy new year seb128 :)
<didrocks> how was your week-end Laney, chrisccoulson?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, didrocks
<chrisccoulson> happy new year seb128!
<Laney> hey
<Laney> seb128: good holidays?
<seb128> Laney, excellent ones thanks! you?
<Laney> yes, quite nice!
<Laney> pretty cold on the top of snowdon on new years day https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207748_10100602832248138_684192428_n.jpg :O
 * Laney prods tkamppeter__ with bug #1096281
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096281 in cups (Ubuntu) "package libcups2 1.6.1-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/default/cups', which is also in package cups 1.6.1-0ubuntu13" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096281
<Laney> :>
<pitti> bonjour seb128, bonne année!
<pitti> seb128: as-tu eu des bonnes vacances?
<seb128> pitti, salut, bonne année !
<seb128> pitti, oui, très bonnes, et toi ?
<pitti> oui, was nice to be back in Dresden to meet family and friends
<seb128> did you get snow there?
<seb128> or did you also get a not-so-wintery weather?
<pitti> seb128: no, it was way too warm; up to 15 degrees, usually 6 to 10
<pitti> seb128: we went to a christmas fair at http://www.festung-koenigstein.de/, where there was still some remaining snow on Dec 23
<pitti> but then it all went away
<seb128> pitti, same here, very weird winter
<mlankhorst> oui, bonjour
<Laney> hey mlankhorst, hoe gaat het?
<mlankhorst> redelijk goed, met jou?
<Laney> uitstekend, dank u. ontspannen :-)
 * Laney screams GROLSCH and runs off to hide
<Chipaca> hi guys. unity isn't starting for me, and if I start it from console it complains (“LLVM ERROR: Program used external function '' which could not be resolved!”). Halp?
 * Chipaca reads somebody using the u-form on irc for the first time
<mlankhorst> ah, so you found out about the secret tradition of the dutch screaming random beer names and running off, excellent
<seb128> Chipaca, hey, not sure what's the issue is but it seems like your video card doesn't do 3d and it's trying to fallback to llvm rendering and hits and issue there ... maybe try asking on #ubuntu-x or #ubuntu-devel, it's a bit out of the desktop scope
<Chipaca> seb128: fwiw it (unity) runs ok on a different user, which is why i'm asking here
<Chipaca> note "runs ok" but still under llvm, which is a different question (why on earth?)
 * Chipaca asks in ubuntu-x anyways
<Sweetshark> seb128, didrocks, robert_ancell: may I humbly ask for you to add an endorsement to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BjoernMichaelsen/DeveloperApplication please?
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, happy new year! will do
<didrocks> hey, happy new year Sweetshark! Sure, will do :)
<Sweetshark> seb128, didrocks: happy new year everyone!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, gesundes Neues!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, starting to think that starting the day with 4 mugs of coffee was not such a great idea
<chrisccoulson> infinity, any idea about https://launchpadlibrarian.net/127705642/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armel.firefox_18.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ? ;)
<pitti> seb128: do you think we should enable apport crash reports to LP again, or rather use errors.u.c.?
<seb128> pitti, did we get a way to ask for extra details on some bugs through e.u.c/whoopsie yet?
<pitti> no, not yet
<xnox> pitti: is that somehow related to apport no longer offering to open lp bug? /me got hit by this when users couldn't file an lp bug against ubiquity with all the logs collected.
<seb128> well, that's just my opinion but I would keep reports to lp until we do
 * xnox wants ubuntu-bug --really-file-to-lp
<pitti> xnox: apport-bug pkgname should open an LP bug
<pitti> seb128: right; but a few weeks ago you said "not now, before the holidays"
<pitti> seb128: I wanted to confirm that now is a good time :)
<xnox> pitti: ok. I'll try this in a sec in the livecd. Maybe it was user error on the other end of the conversation.
<seb128> pitti, +1 to re-enable it, everybody should be back from holidays
<pitti> xnox: you can locally change your /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<pitti> xnox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/raring/apport/ubuntu/revision/2144
<pitti> seb128: next question, what's the plan wrt. glib 2.35.x?
<seb128> pitti, I'm not up-to-date with what happened in GNOME during the holidays but plan was to get it uploaded in january and that still stands afaik
<pitti> seb128: ok, perfect; thanks
<seb128> pitti, I will start looking at that once I'm done with the post-holidays catching up
<seb128> pitti, yw
<seb128> pitti, if you or Laney want to have a try at the update please do, I'm just back today and I've quite some backlog and I'm travelling next week so I'm unsure if I will manage to squeeze that in-between
<Laney> sure, i can look maybe on wednesday
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<mitya57> hi pitti, do you have any plans for testing gnome-keyring/libsecret stuff?
<seb128> Laney, there is no hurry in any case
<Laney> yeah
<mitya57> if you are interested in that, it would be good to have a secret service template in python-dbusmock
<pitti> seb128: ok, so now it's not a "we want to hold it back" blocker any more, just manpower?
<mitya57> probably based on http://git.gnome.org/browse/libsecret/tree/libsecret/tests
<seb128> pitti, right
<pitti> mitya57: I don't currently have a WI for adding libsecret tests; I thought it already had quite a number of tests
<Laney> there's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=687659 which might have some impact
<ubot2> Gnome bug 687659 in gobject "drop support for adding interfaces after class_init" [Normal,Reopened]
<pitti> right, those
<pitti> Laney: yeah, but that's rather a reason to land it early
<Laney> quite
<pitti> Laney: but it seems it's not that bad in practice, so far the only violation of that was in pygobject
<Laney> is that fixed already?
<pitti> mitya57: oh, you mean testing consumers of libsecret
<Laney> i'm guessing so
<pitti> Laney: yes, I fixed it two months ago
<pitti> (it's in raring)
<Laney> ok
<mitya57> pitti: my personal interest is testing my python-secretstorage module
<Laney> and the last comment on that bug about gjs
<mitya57> pitti: ok, if you are not interested in that, I may try to write that template myself :)
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=688214 possibly fixes that
<ubot2> Gnome bug 688214 in general "Don't use g_type_add_interface_static() dynamically" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> mitya57: oh, "not planned" != "not interested", it's mainly a capacity issue :)
<mitya57> the same here (capacity issue) :)
<pitti> mitya57: I mostly misunderstood what you asked; so you want/need a standard mock for keyring to test things like e-d-s or seahorse?
<mitya57> pitti: yes, I need something that mimics secret service daemon behaviour
<mitya57> pitti: btw I'm slowly adding dep-8 tests to various python modules: yesterday Piotr finally uploaded my pygments tests, next on my list are python3-defaults and nose
<pitti> oh, great!
<pitti> I saw a few on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/ already
<pitti> unfortunately numpy fails on amd64
<mitya57> numpy was not mine
<mitya57> is there a bug for that failure somewhere?
<Laney> I wish jenkins would present its artifacts with the correct content-type
<pitti> mitya57: I didn't file one yet, no; apparently it started failing over the holidays
<mitya57> "last success: unknown" — it was always failing
<Sweetshark> seb128, didrocks: Oh, if you want to add endorsements to the application, please do today as the DMB meeting is at 1900UTC.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: oh, it will be quite short, but yeah, will try to do it after lunch break
<Sweetshark> didrocks: np, just having more voices helps.
<didrocks> sure :)
<cyphermox> good morning!
<didrocks> hey cyphermox!
<didrocks> had a good week-end?
<cyphermox> yup yup
<cyphermox> and you?
<didrocks> was good, despite the bad weather :)
<cyphermox> great
<didrocks> time for some exercice, will be back later :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, did you have a good holiday then? sorry, been busy this morning (firefox release week) ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I had excellent holidays thanks! what about you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it turned out ok, despite a bad start ;)
<chrisccoulson> (flu, and then our refrigerator died a couple of days before christmas)
<seb128> because of the cold/flu you got?
<seb128> oh
<chrisccoulson> we managed to salvage the christmas food by filling it with ice, and got a replacement on christmas eve, which was lucky :)
<seb128> good
<xnox> chrisccoulson: sounds about similar to my whole family this christmas driving the last mile to the petrol station on the highway with fuel indicator saying we only have 4 miles of petrol left.
<xnox> we got a slightly more lucky escape.
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's brave :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i'd trust my fuel gauge that much ;)
<xnox> we got carried away, forgot that we need to fill up & made a small 1h detour to stop by a skiing slope.
<xnox> yeah, we were already thinking we will have to collectively push the car through snow to the petrol station.
 * Laney is going to upload a parallel installable telepathy-farstream-0.4 so that we can sync 0.6 and move empathy to gstreamer 1.0
<Laney> (if the tests pan out)
<kenvandine> Laney, yay!
<Laney> after lunch ;-)
<Laney> brb
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, happy new year!
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> happy new year!
<kenvandine> seb128, have a good holiday?
<seb128> kenvandine, excellent, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, what about you?
<kenvandine> yup!
<kenvandine> very nice
<kenvandine> long... :-D
<seb128> did you manage to stay away from computers?
<kenvandine> i did... even avoid email
<kenvandine> for a whole week after we got back from the cruise
<kenvandine> the cruise was a good way to get forced offline... easier to stay off than it is to go offline :)
<seb128> ;-)
<jcastro> wow, kenvandine is here!
<seb128> it feels weird getting back to "normal" flow :p
<kenvandine> hey jcastro!
<jcastro> it feels weird seeing everyone around
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> I managed to not read email or anything for almost 3 weeks
<kenvandine> jcastro, i was here last week... :)
<ogra_> slackers ... you were supposed to play a lot of steam games during the holidays, not stay off !!!
<kenvandine> ogra_, haha :)
<seb128> the ubuntu phone news/videos are pretty exiting
<seb128> exciting
<kenvandine> indeed
<jcastro> I spent waaay too much money on steam, hah
<kenvandine> i am looking forward to the ces coverage this week
<seb128> jcastro, ogra_: hey, had good holidays? happy new year!
<ogra_> yeah, sick cat towards the end that didnt make it so noce, but she's fine again now
<ogra_> *nice
<ogra_> and as jorge i spent too much money for games ;)
<seb128> what games did you guys play?
<jcastro> I bought every linux one
<seb128> I'm not sure my intel card is good enough to play steam games
<jcastro> and then ended up resurrecting an old windows box to play more.
<seb128> I tend to play on the ps3 nowadays rather
<ogra_> lol
<jcastro> seb128: yeah, a bunch of people I know had that problem, the work linux machine was for work, now that's for play everyone wants new hardware.
<ogra_> jcastro, i think that somewhat defeats the purpose
 * ogra_ bought like 10 games, havent finished a single one yet 
<jcastro> ogra_: I helped prime the economics, once they have more strategy games I'll be all set.
<kenvandine> jcastro, wow...
<kenvandine> isn't there like 41 now ?
 * ogra_ wants more of the blockbusters ported 
<jcastro> they are smart, they put like everything on sale
<mlankhorst> I could probably justify getting a nice shiny expensive kepler though :P
<mlankhorst> but then no nouveau dev would care for fermi any more
<ogra_> mlankhorst, my radeon 6990 thats 30% cheaper than my GTX660 totally smarts out the nvidia
<mlankhorst> aye :P
<mlankhorst> I have some hacks to make things a lot faster
<ogra_> in gaming at least ... sadly multiscreen support in fglrx is a lot worse than twinview
<mlankhorst> oh you use fglrx? come on
<ogra_> for gaming ?
<ogra_> sure i do
<mlankhorst> r600 vs nouveau is a lot more interesting, but with a few fixes tf2 can go a lot faster >:D
<ogra_> you actually play steam stuff under nouveau ?
<mlankhorst> sure
<mlankhorst> 2560x1440 and it's near 60 fps, so why not?
 * ogra_ wonders if that would cope with 5760x1920
<mlankhorst> disclaimer, I use a crazy hack to reclock memory
<ogra_> ha!
<mlankhorst> c: core 700MHz shader 1401MHz memory 135MHz voltage 988mV
<mlankhorst> not doable!
<ogra_> can you still hear game sounds through the fan noise ?
<mlankhorst> c: core 700MHz shader 1401MHz memory 1848MHz voltage 988mV
<mlankhorst> magic!
<mlankhorst> sure can
<dobey> ogra_: what kind of setup gives you that resolution?
<ogra_> dobey, triplehead ... 3x full HD
<ogra_> oh, its 5760x1080, sorry, typ
<ogra_> o
<dobey> ah ok
<czajkowski> dobey: before christmas you were looking for SD cards did you get them ?
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have a problem with the CUPS package. As you know I have split cups in cups and cups-daemon and needed to add --name=cups to the dh_installinit call.
<dobey> czajkowski: no. i haven't found any in the US for cheap yet.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have completely overlooked that dh_installinit also treats /etc/default/cups and therefore I did not rename debian/cups.default, ending up with /etc/default/cups being taken by the first binary package in the list, which is libcups2. Thiis accidental movement of a file breaks the update path, as usually first the new package witrh the file is installed and then the old package with the file is removed.
<dobey> czajkowski: and i haven't designed the thing i had an idea to use them for yet either. :)
<dobey> czajkowski: thanks though
<tkamppeter> pitti, now I am completely stuck and do no know how to get it fixed.
<pitti> tkamppeter: default files work just like init files -- i. e. if you name it debian/cups-daemon.cups.default, dh_installinit --name=cups will pick it up along with the .init file
<tkamppeter> pitti, first, I will need to rename debian/cups.default to debian/cups-daemon.cups.default to assign /etc/default cups to cups-daemon.
<pitti> tkamppeter: you'll need a debian/libcups2.maintscripts for removing the bad conffile on upgrade, though
<tkamppeter> pitti, what does the debian/libcups2.maintscripts have to contain? Do I also need debian/cups.maintscripts as originally /etc/default/cups was in cups and now it should go to cups-daemon?
<pitti> tkamppeter: sorry, debian/libcups2.maintscript, see man dh_installdeb; it needs to have something like "rm_conffile /etc/default/cups 1.6.1-0ubuntu15~"
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, you'll need it in cups as well
<pitti> tkamppeter: although the "accidental" movement seems to have been done automatically by dpkg; it didn't complain, anyway
<pitti> but "dpkg -s cups" shows a ton of obsolete conffiles
<pitti> presumably they all moved to cups-daemon
<tkamppeter> pitti, if a conffile modified by the user exists, and it gets moved from one binary package to another, and then one adds the debian/<oldpackage>.maintscript, does the conffile get preserved or does it get replaced by the default conffile of the new package?
<pitti> tkamppeter: rm_conffile will remove unchanged ones and keep changed ones
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, actually not, it renames it to .bak; please see dpkg-maintscript-helper
<pitti> tkamppeter: probably better to use mv_conffile, but I haven't tested this for moving between packages
<tkamppeter> pitti, do I also need Breaks/Conflicts/Replaces somewhere?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'm never fully sure about that for conffiles, as they are magic; but it can't hurt to add a Replaces: at least
<tkamppeter> pitti, how long has the .maintscripts file to stay in the package?
<pitti> tkamppeter: until after the next LTS (and Debian) release
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks, I will try it.
<pitti> bonne nuit
<Sweetshark> Laney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/Agenda says DMB meeting today, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ says DMB meeting next week.
<mlankhorst> the solution is more meetings!
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: and adding a layer of abstraction. they always help.
<Sweetshark> (except when the goal is 'reduce abstraction layers')
<mlankhorst> even then it helps!
<mlankhorst> you're simply not thinking abstract enough
<mlankhorst> some abstractions for abstraction layers are needed in that case
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: true. one can surely use metaprogramming: a metaclass abstractionlayer is needed.
<Laney> today is right
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Yeah, they've regressed to producing armv7 assembly unconditionally again, and quantal/armel was armv5.
<infinity> chrisccoulson: If you check the debdiff between 17 and 18 and search for the offending file, you can see they completely refactored all of that, and failed to refactor the cpu level detection bits.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-08
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, Hi, I've assigned you bug 1097130, is that OK?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097130 in Bluetooth Menu "Check accessibility of indicator-bluetooth" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097130
<robert_ancell> mpt, I've also assigned you bug 1097132, hope that's OK too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097132 in Bluetooth Menu "Check design of indicator-bluetooth" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097132
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Oh sure, no problem.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, cool, ta. Btw it's version 0.0.2 which is still building
<TheMuso> Ok np.
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va? il est tard pour tu, tu ne peux pas dormier?
<didrocks> pitti: je suis resté réveillé de 4h à 7h du matin sans dormir :/
<didrocks> pitti: j'ai seulement pou dormir de 7h à 8h15 :/
<didrocks> pu*
<didrocks> d'où le fait que je commence plus tard que d'habitude
<didrocks> et sinon, toi, comment vas-tu?
<pitti> urgh
<pitti> didrocks: je suis encore un peu fatigue, je dois apprendre à me lever tôt à nouveau :)
<pitti> mais je vais bien
<didrocks> pitti: héhé, ça va revenir :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> salut didrocks , ça va et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va bien, même si un peu sommeil :)
<jibel> didrocks, I'll spend some time on debugging the boot issue on the intel box today and get at least 1 run of autopilot on latest raring desktop image
<didrocks> jibel: that would be awesome, any idea why nvidia and ati fails as well?
<jibel> didrocks, yeah, bug 1097151
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097151 in UTAH "UTAH failed to provision old images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097151
<didrocks> ah ok, so no more choice, have to go with latest :)
<jibel> indeed
<didrocks> jibel: can we disable the intel job meanwhile and run the others with the latest image?
<didrocks> so that I can run the check without introducing issues for you?
<jibel> didrocks, yes, that's the plan
<didrocks> great, keep me posted, I will try to have a run of indicators and unity full today :)
<didrocks> to know where we are at
<jibel> didrocks, it ran yesterday on unity with latest image, intel has been canceled, 44 failures on ati and 45 on nvidia
<jibel> didrocks, do you want a new run with today's build?
<didrocks> jibel: I would like indicator with full ppa first (so without rebuild)
<didrocks> jibel: and the run on unity alone was before appmenu was rebuilt with bamf3 I guess
<didrocks> so after that one, yeah, an unity one would be nice as well :)
<jibel> didrocks, ok, starting indicators without intel
<didrocks> "with whole ppa" (and one sugar) please! :)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128! ça va?
<seb128> didrocks, lut, ouais, et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va bien, peu dormi, donc beaucoup de café! :-)
<seb128> didrocks, you always have the option to oversleep in the morning you know? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I did a little bit, succeed to sleep from 7h to 8h15. I call that an achievement :)
<seb128> didrocks, hehe, next one is won by sleeping until 9h ;-)
<didrocks> that's a high bar! :-)
<didrocks> seb128: team meeting reminder btw!
<seb128> didrocks, oh right, thanks, I'm not sure I would have though about it today ... ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, I woke up before 9am, it's an achievement in the other direction for me :p
<didrocks> seb128: seems it has side-effects though :p
<seb128> yeah, I'm already tired :p
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> coffee!
<didrocks> jibel: are the machines used for something else? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/40/
<jibel> didrocks, ps-unity-autopilot-raring is scheduled to run every 2 hours
<didrocks> still? I thought we asked to disable it :/
<didrocks> as with daily-build, this is not useful at all and we'll remove the staging ppa
<jibel> I confirm mmrazik disabled it, I dont know who reactivated this job
<didrocks> so I guess we have to wait for this to finish as we can't end up the UTAH side?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, howdy
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm good, thanks, yourself?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks. but quite tired
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> had a fairly late night
<seb128> late hacking?
<seb128> resuming the old habits? :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, firefox release week ;)
<chrisccoulson> (getting the next set of beta's ready)
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> well at least it was not during the decembre holidays this time!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm glad about that :)
<chrisccoulson> all the red is making me very sad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how come you are still doing natty builds?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not. i just haven't cleaned it out
<seb128> oh ok
<chrisccoulson> i'm not even doing lucid or oneiric builds now either ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, what is it failing on?  the build logs are not really clear on what the error is
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's failing on a build system test
<seb128> well, at least with daily builds you have a good idea of when issues start
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a good thing :)
<seb128> pitti, do you have an opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1091702/comments/5 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1091702 in upower (Ubuntu) "upower fails to recognize hid devices with new kernels" [Low,Fix released]
<pitti> seb128: if someone asks for it and wants to test it, yes; it might be applicable to precise eventually; but I wouldn't worry about quantal TBH
<seb128> pitti, right, the question was rather about the LTS, I'm not sure if that's going to bite through kernel backports for hdw enablement
<seb128> pitti, I'm adding a low priority precise target to the bug if that works for you
<pitti> sure, I'll upload the SRU
<pitti> question is mainly how to test it
<pitti> or "who"
<pitti> really testing it would require an UPS
<seb128> pitti, maybe the submitter can test ... well the other option is to wait for the kernel to be updated and somebody to report the issue but that means having a regression first to deal with it then
<pitti> it can be regression tested on the old kernel
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: I uploaded the precise update and updated the bug
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<desrt> bonan, ĉiuj
<larsu> good, all?
<mlankhorst> bonne an
<desrt> literally, yes :)
<larsu> google translate seems to be really bad at Esperanto
<larsu> s/at Esperanto//
<desrt> no.  it did well.
<desrt> bonan is casual
<larsu> anyway: good day to you too :)
<seb128> desrt, hey, happy new year !
<desrt> seb128: good to see you're finally back to work :)
<larsu> haha
<seb128> good to be back ;-)
 * desrt had a nice 'relaxing' holiday
<seb128> desrt, does the 'relaxing' includes some hacking? :p
<desrt> no
<desrt> it was a very very busy vacation
<seb128> great ;-)
<desrt> the usual christmas stuff with my family
<desrt> poland with tiffany's family was insanely busy -- not a single day free
<desrt> plus all of the work associated with getting the house ready for sale.  it's finally up on the market now.
<seb128> sounds like a whole lot of non-computer-busy, which is good ;-)
<desrt> ya maybe
<desrt> except i had a lot that i wanted to get done :p
<larsu> GSettingsList?
<seb128> lol
 * larsu should probably shut up
<seb128> there we go :p
<desrt> larsu: hey.  how's the GActionMuxer reimplementation going?
<larsu> ya
<desrt> or action descriptions for Gtk?
<desrt> seb128: did you hear the news?  i finally convinced someone to move to toronto :)
<larsu> actionmuxer would have been my over-the-holidays project. I was distracted, though
<seb128> desrt, yeah, larsu told me this morning
<desrt> larsu: fair enough :)
<seb128> desrt, like jasoncwarner moving to Canada was not enough!
<desrt> he moved to the wrong side
<desrt> don't get me wrong.... BC is a fine place
<desrt> but there's all sorts of not so fine places between here and there that make me not want to go there
<desrt> like robru's old neighbourhood...
<larsu> flyover country?
<desrt> canadian equivalent, ya
<larsu> isn't that what you call it?
<desrt> it's more of an american term
<larsu> makes more sense there I guess
<desrt> it doesn't work quite as well in canada
<seb128> desrt, I can see that, the right side is the french speaking one, right? ;-)
<desrt> since our 'interesting' areas are not the coasts
<larsu> you have more than one interesting area?
 * didrocks agrees on the relationship between the right side and french speaking
<desrt> the toronto/ottawa/montreal (extend to windor and quebec city if you like) is the equivalent of america's boswash
<desrt> vancouver/victoria is like LA/SF
<desrt> but canada has a lot of 'flyover' that's on the east coast as well -- the only difference is that you fly over it on the way to europe
<desrt> which is sort of a shame -- it's really lovely out there
<larsu> lovely as in nature?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> the economy is not so lovely
<desrt> to this day it's still very heavily dependent on fishing... and that hasn't gone very well for a long time
<qengho> meeting!
 * qengho casts spell Summon Desktoppers.
<didrocks> qengho: living 2 minutes in advance? :p
<seb128> hey everyone!
<seb128> Desktop team meeting time, first for 2013
<seb128> happy new year ;-)
<didrocks> hey! happy new year :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, chrisccoulson, didrocks, kenvandine, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente: hey
<mterry> hello!
<chrisccoulson> yo
<qengho> bonne annee.
<attente> hi!
<chrisccoulson> happy easter
 * kenvandine wavesa
<cyphermox> yo
<qengho> Now that I'm in this team, I really must get Compose bug fixed.
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I hope everybody had good holidays
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-01-08 for those who managed to do interest stuff since they came back
<seb128> note down those on the wiki ;-)
<seb128> our chart is not happy: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> let's get that moving in the right direction as well
<seb128> ok, let's do a quick team round
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hi hi.
<qengho> [desktop-r-chromiumbrowser-improvements]
<qengho> - Made previous packaging branches Q→R→P... mergable, so future changes will be trivial to apply.
<qengho> - Submitted results^ for quantal, precise, & lucid to #security. Others soon.
<qengho> - Discovered, reported bug in webapps package.
<qengho> - Added new Recommends:ubuntu-online-accounts for raring.
<qengho> + Deciding whether memory usage is real bug. LP:#1096603  mem(Cr)>mem(FF)
<qengho> EOF
<tkamppeter> hi
<Sweetshark> o/
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, sorry, I somewhat skipped you in the list, your turn
<Sweetshark> backporting some ~15 important patches to 3.5 precise
<Sweetshark> finishing off 4.0beta for raring this week
<Sweetshark> EOF ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<chrisccoulson> So,
<Sweetshark> (except: I again got refuse libreoffice upload rights, lol)
<chrisccoulson> - Investigated Firefox mis-build with gcc-4.4
<chrisccoulson> - Last-minute panic for Firefox 18 release (bug 1094376)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1094376 in firefox (Ubuntu Raring) "Language pack isn't used" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094376
<chrisccoulson> - Handling Firefox release stuff, getting the next beta ready
<chrisccoulson> EOF
<seb128> Sweetshark, (you did, let's handle that out of the meeting)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey hey
<didrocks> Still working on having daily release of unity, some indicators tests to ensure the non regression are failing. Sending some bug hunter to it :)
<didrocks> Also, testing latest trunk showed some regressions (including non building trunk), they are mostly fixed now.
<didrocks> ..
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> Merged GwibberGtkEntry and related widgets into friends as FriendsGtkEntry
<kenvandine> Lots of API updates for libfriends, finalizing API before landing in raring
<kenvandine> Adding dbusmock tests to libfriends to mock out the friends dbus interfaces (/me hugs pitti)
<kenvandine> Next up, porting the old client to libfriends
<kenvandine> EOF
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> no mlankhorst? anyway I never know if does the evening meeting with the other xorg guys or this one, let's keep moving ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> hey!
<cyphermox> Still fighting indicator tests failing in PPAs -- indicator-session being my current focus. Uploaded a new NM with bridge support yesterday.
<mlankhorst> hey
<cyphermox> that's the jist of it; didrocks mentioned the rest -- mterry is helping to look at libappindicator and dbusmenu
<cyphermox> ..
<mlankhorst> sorry was fighting pixman, not much to report, trying to get reverse optimus working, getting dependencies for x1.14 server done
<seb128> cyphermox, will you get to all the network specs? looking at the workitems list you have quite some of those in addition of the indicator stack to handle
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah. if the tests for indicators would work the rest would already be done
<cyphermox> I'll take some time off the indicators if possible to just get through the network work items, I don't expect this to take much more than a week
<mlankhorst> prime synchronization seems stable, kernel parts at least, but i want to test a bit more and not sure how to upstream it yet :)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> I've been working with my pandaboard a bit, using it for daily tasks.  Did a lot of investigation into a duplicity data corruption bug.  And a unity-greeter release.  Now am going to be helping with getting unity and friends' autopilot tests working.  EOF
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> sorry got sidetracked
<seb128> no robru?
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> I have done the following:
<tkamppeter> Created cups-browsed, a daemon which browses the Bonjour broadcasts of shareed CUPS printers on remote machines and creating local CUPS queues pointing to these printers, replacing the former CUPS broadcasting/browsing. So remote CUPS printers are simply available again, without individual configuration. Part of cups-filters 1.0.28, packaged for Raring.
<tkamppeter> CUPS: Dropped forward-port patch of CUPS broadcastingf/browsing in Raring, not needed any more due to cups-browsed.
<tkamppeter> CUPS: Split CUPS daemon off into an extra binary package, so for mobile systems one can use a 1-MB printing stack of cups-daemon, libcups2, and cups-browsed, to only get remote CUPS printers automatically and print on them, all the rest of the printing stack is for local printers with drivers.
<tkamppeter> I have also prepared an SRU for Q, suppressing the Apport pop-ups of a harmless cupsd crash on logrotate caused by the forward port of CUPS browsing.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi
<attente> since last time
<attente> fixed a couple of issues with the module when used on empathy-chat, but it's still crashing unfortunately, which is a deal-breaker for testing at least...
<attente> changes to indicator-appmenu so that we can avoid merging our action groups with the app's in most cases
<attente> split the parser logic into another library, and currently trying to split the module into a separate -dev package for the indicators guys to use
<attente> added gtk-doc support, will add more documentation this week
<attente> EOF
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> me: I just came back to work yesterday, so just emails etc catchup and blueprints review
<seb128> .
<seb128> did I forget anyone? questions/comments?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> let's get back to work then, we have quite some to do this year ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> thanks everyone
<mterry> yay
<attente> seb128: larsu suggested that i start a new project on launchpad for the module
<attente> who should be designated as maintainer for it?
<seb128> attente, hum, good question, maybe check with didrocks and do the same as for indicators and other stuff #ps is doing
<didrocks> who would be the maintainer?
<didrocks> normally, we tend to put stuff which are under ps umbrella to pspmteam
<attente> also, seb128, have you seen this error before?
<attente> dh_install: unity-gtk-module-dev missing files (usr/include/unity-gtk-module/*), aborting
<seb128> attente, it seems like you listed stuff in debian/unity....install which are not installed by make install
<attente> seb128, it's kind of weird since doing make install, i get this:
<attente>  /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 unity-gtk-parser.h unity-gtk-menu-shell.h unity-gtk-action-group.h '/usr/include/unity-gtk-module'
<seb128> attente, ls debian/tmp
<attente> seb128: is there a way i can check this in a pbuilder environment?
<attente> there doesn't seem to be a debian/tmp even when i'm in the pbuilder shell
<jbicha> howdy
 * didrocks waves good evening and night!
<didrocks> and happy new year jbicha :)
<jbicha> Laney, seb128: I don't think we should have libgnome-desktop-3-4 depend on gnome-desktop3-data (= ${source:Version}) as it breaks parallel installability with newer versions
<jbicha> (such as the version that was uploaded to the GNOME3 staging PPA)
<seb128> jbicha, hey, >= rather? it has always been a not-so-well-defined thing
<jbicha> yeah, >= should work
<seb128> jbicha, works for me, feel free to change it
<dobey>  hi seb128
<seb128> dobey, hey, happy new year!
<dobey> seb128: you as well
<dobey> seb128: are you busy, or about to leave for the evening?
<seb128> dobey, I will leave in like 10 minutes but I'm not busy until then so feel free to ask a question if it's not too long
<dobey> seb128: just wondering if perhaps you could sponsor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1047606
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047606 in Ubuntu Raring "[needs-packaging] ubuntuone-client-data" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> dobey, I sure can, let me have a look if I spot any NEW blocker issue
<dobey> seb128: thanks much!
<seb128> dobey, yw!
<seb128> dobey, looks good, just curious ... what do you use inkscape for as a build-depends?
<jbicha> seb128: oh you're sponsoring now? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/vte/ubuntu-vte3
<seb128> jbicha, lol, I'm about to leave for dinner but I will queue it for tomorrow of nobody beats me to it
<dobey> seb128: it's needed to rebuild the icons. we don't do it in the package build right now, but it's there to keep the nightlies and actual packaging as close as possible. since it's in main i figured it would be fine. i can remove it if you think it's necessary
<jbicha> seb128: cool, thanks :)
<seb128> jbicha, you should ping cjwatson to get vte added to the desktop set btw
<seb128> yw
<seb128> dobey, no, that's fine, I was mostly curious
<jbicha> vte is, but vte3 wasn't added
<seb128> jbicha, it should ;-)
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, just upload a gnome-desktop3 3.7.2-0ubuntu1~raring2 to gnome3-team/gnome3 with the relaxed dependency
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks, that's a good idea
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> ricotz: done
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks (don't be shy to bump the urgency)
<ricotz> will take 6 hours for amd64 :\
<jbicha> ricotz: you can do another upload if you want it to build sooner (or ping someone with magic rescoring powers)
<ricotz> jbicha, alright
<robru> seb128, sorry for missing the meeting.
<seb128> robru, hey, no worry, it's just a reboot after holidays, just make sure to be there for the next one ;-)
<robru> seb128, haha, ok
<soren> Which component handles the display reconfiguration when I plug/unplug a monitor?
<seb128> soren, gnome-settings-daemon
<soren> seb128: Oh. I thought it was a separate component. Cool, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<attente> seb128: sorry, i made a bit of progress, but i'm stuck again...
<attente> http://fpaste.org/d76Y/
<attente> oy, it must be because it's not running --enable-gtk-doc
 * mterry 's hard drive may have died...  :(
<soren> mterry: Surely you of all people have a backup. :)
<mterry> soren, :)
<jbicha> robru: if you sleep in late enough, you could probably do the Australia meeting instead :)
<robru> jbicha, yes, I tried that once, and the timing worked quite well for me, but I discovered that he "australian" meeting was almost exclusively for X11 hackers, so I didn't have much to contribute there. :-(
<jbicha> well there is TheMuso and robert_ancell but yeah the late meeting usually isn't as exciting ;)
<seb128> attente, did you figure it out?
<seb128> do you build in a pbuilder? you might lack gtk-doc-tools or something
<attente> seb128: yeah, this is within pbuilder
<seb128> try adding gtk-doc-tools to the Build-Depends
<attente> seb128: that seemed to do the trick
<attente> now it's complaining about gtk, but i guess i can figure it out from here, thanks seb128 :)
<TheMuso> Does anybody else get an error when attempting to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-01-08?
<TheMuso> Hrm its even happening now when accessing the wiki.
<attente> configuration error?
<TheMuso> Yeah...
<TheMuso> Ok all back to normal now it seems.
<RAOF> Odd. My pandaboard seems to reliably become unresponsive after 24 hours of uptime.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Running precise/ I'll have to try that myself.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, does your pandaboard get hot?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Warm, certainly. I'm not sure I'd describe it as "hot" though.
<TheMuso> Agreed, and really only around he general area of teh SoC.
<chrisccoulson> ah, mine gets quite hot, but i've only really been building stuff on it
<chrisccoulson> mine feels like it's going to melt through the desk ;)
<TheMuso> I guess as long as its ventilated.
<Laney> mine irregularly hardlocks, see the gaps in http://home.orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/temp-30day-l.png
<TheMuso> I've seen that too, even on precise.
<Laney> can't see anything in the logs when it happens really
<TheMuso> Usually the board has been doing some USB IO of some kind.
<Laney> this is constantly doing USB IO to generate those graphs
<TheMuso> You're all using USB disks right?
<Laney> and it updates my local mirror (to a USB disk)
<TheMuso> Right, so a busy board then.
<Laney> yeah
<sarnold> mine has excellent ventilation, reads/writes only to an SD card, low ethernet use, and hasn't locked on me yet
<TheMuso> I wonder if its anything to do with lots of USB use accross multiple USB devices.
<TheMuso> Because ehternet is via USB afaik.
<TheMuso> ethernet
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-09
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Bonjour
<didrocks> bonjour pitti! c'est à ton tour de te lever tard ;)
<pitti> didrocks: oui, je ne suis pas très bien
<pitti> seems my cold came back, after I was already over it
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> argh, take care pitti :/
<didrocks> hey larsu! how are you?
<larsu> didrocks, good thanks, and you?
<pitti> hey larsu!
<larsu> pitti, hi, gute Besserung!
<didrocks> larsu: I'm fine, thanks!
<larsu> is there a reason that `update-manager -d` doesn't work?
 * larsu wants to finally update to R
<mvo> larsu: do you have pending updates?
<larsu> mvo, no
<mvo> larsu: hm, does do-release-upgrade -d work?
<pitti> oh, hey mvo, happy new year!
<mvo> hey pitti, happy new year!
<larsu> mvo, seems to work, thanks!
<larsu> and happy new year ;)
<mvo> cool
<mvo> and happy new year larsu
<larsu> thanks :)
<didrocks> hey mvo! happy new year :-)
<pitti> RAOF: hey Chris, how are you?
<RAOF> pitti: Yo!
<RAOF> pitti: I'm within one standard deviation of my long-term average :)
<pitti> haha
<pitti> RAOF: happy new year then!
<RAOF> pitti: And to you, likewise!
<pitti> RAOF: and may your health not deviate more than 1.5σ from the expected value :)
<pitti> RAOF: so I wanted to ask you, do you know how and where X.org detects monitors?
<pitti> RAOF: I already checked the X.org server itself and its xrandr extension; that doesn't just seem to read sysfs or so; it seems that's the responsibility of the individual device drivers?
<pitti> RAOF: background is, I want to see whether and to which degree we can simulate monitors in a mock environment, for writing tsts
<pitti> and tests, too
<RAOF> The drivers we care about query the kernel.
<pitti> so I was hoping it would just read syfs, but it doesn't
<RAOF> Mocking that out is going to require mocking libdrm
<RAOF> Specifically the handful of ioctls dealing with modesetting.
<pitti> ah, so they are directly poking the hardware, not reading /sys/class/drm ?
<RAOF> Correct.
<pitti> RAOF: intercepting ioctls is already on my table
<RAOF> You can quirk an edid by writing to the firmware-ish file, but that's not going to help if the output is not detected as connected, or if you want to fake, say, an HDMI output.
<pitti> xvfb doesn't seem to have xrandr capability, so I guess we need to start the real X.org under some kind of dummy driver
<pitti> RAOF: so I guess as we have to use a dummy driver anyway, that one coudl just report a set of fake monitors?
<RAOF> Absolutely.
<RAOF> That'd be a simple extension to xf86-video-dummy
<pitti> right, that woudl have been my next question; is xserver-xorg-video-dummy the right driver for this kind of thing?
<RAOF> ¹: For sufficiently boring boilerplaity values of “simple”
<RAOF> I would think so, yes; it's pretty much what you're after - a no-hardware fake graphics driver.
<pitti> do you know if that's sufficiently capable to run unity on?
<pitti> RAOF: ok, thanks so far; I'll play around with this, see how to start X.org with the dummy driver, and where to plug in RR bits
<soren> pitti: Funny, I looked into this just last night. What specifically are you wanting to test?
<RAOF> If unity can run with software rendering it can run on dummy.
<pitti> RAOF: oh, another question -- how does X.org detect the driver to use?
<RAOF> Magic!
<pitti> soren: I have no specific test right now; I want to evaluate how we can set up various "multiple monitor" scenarios and then test xrandr and unity within that
<RAOF> pitti: It's got a pciid→driver switch statement buried in the bowels of it.
<pitti> RAOF: right, I meant, does it again do its own hardware poking, or just iterate through /sys or /proc?
<RAOF> It uses libpcithingamabob; I think that does /sys probing, from memory.
<pitti> ah, libpciaccess0
<RAOF> pitti: This *might* be superceded by the udev code, new in 1.13 (or 1.12); I've not looked at the driver matching code since that landed.
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, that one.
<pitti> splendid, thanks
<pitti> we can easily mock bits in /sys
<pitti> soren: so what did you look at? starting X.org with the dummy driver?
<pitti> RAOF: thanks for your help!
<soren> pitti: Ok, I can't help much then. I was looking at slightly higher layers, but if you wat to be able to test xrandr itself, that's a different story.
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> it's a seb!
<pitti> bonjour mon ami
<didrocks> salut seb128
<soren> pitti: I was looking into adding some automatic monitor switching magic to XFCE and wondered how I could test it.
<pitti> soren: doesn't that also require faking monitors?
<soren> pitti: Gnome has its own abstraction for it, which should be easily mockable if you just want to test the unity bits.
<pitti> in libgnome-desktop, yes
<soren> Right.
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<pitti> seb128: my cold bounced back, so could be better, but ok for now
<pitti> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<pitti> soren: I thought that would just be a rather straight interface to xrandr
<soren> pitti: I didn't actually write any code. I just looked at what it would take. I think I'd just have faked the "something changed" event and checked that it used the correct, new config. In unit tests, that is. I suspect you're doing something more integration test-ish?
<pitti> soren: i. e. no file interface in between which you could intercept?
<pitti> soren: ah, ok
<soren> pitti: Both Gnome and XFCE uses the xrandr library. I suppose xrandr must as well. Perhaps that's easier to deal with?
<pitti> soren: yeah, ideally we could start an X server (with -dummy or even xvfb, but that doesn't seem to work), run unity or gnome-shell or whatever in it, then change the mocked monitors, and verify that it adjusts accordingly
<pitti> soren: that's the bit I'm currently investigating :)
<pitti> soren: everything that uses /sys properly to detect hardware is easy to mock
<pitti> everything that does its own probing with poking ports and ioctls is much harder, of course
<pitti> but I guess X.org needs to work on more systems than just linux
<soren> pitti: Oh, what I meant was a mock implementation of libxrandr itself, not the primitives that xrandr uses/manipulates.
<pitti> ah
<soren> pitti: I don't know if that'll be more or less work, really. I'm just throwing the idea out there.
<pitti> soren: well, xrandr itself is pretty shallow
<pitti> soren: it's little more than poking commands into the X socket
<pitti> the actual detection and implementation of the commands happens on the driver side
<pitti> (shallow from the mocking perspective, not from the logic, of cours)
<soren> Do you mean libxrandr? Or /usr/bin/xrandr ?
<pitti> both really
<pitti> on the client side, xrandr has no hardware specific bits
<soren> Right.
<pitti> it just talks to the X socket, no to sysfs, ioctls, etc.
<soren> Right.
<soren> This seems like a good place to hook in to me.
<soren> ..but you naturally understand much better what it is that you want to test. :)
<soren> That saves you completely from having to think about hardware. I like to not think about hardware :)
<pitti> indeed intercepting it at the X protocol level would be a lot simpler
<pitti> I'm not actually interested in the sever-side layers; mostly in that applications and the desktop DTRT in various multiple-monitor scenarios
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Laney> hey
<mvo> hey didrocks, happy new year to you as well!
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, Laney
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, Laney, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi mvo, happy new year :)
<Laney> striving away
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: good good! yourself? :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: regular ping about my thunderbird stalling issue btw :p
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson! happy new year to you as well :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, tired. both daughters decided that they were far too cool to sleep last night
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, Laney
<seb128> mvo, oh, a mvo! happy new year!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> mvo, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: argh ;)
<mvo> seb128: !!! happy new year
 * mvo hugs seb128
<mvo> seb128: I'm good, thanks, all very new, like I get up at 6 in the morning and commute to a office, a really strange experience. but I can hack on the train, so thats great
<didrocks> mvo: how far are you from the university?
<seb128> mvo, 6, man ... I decided to try to start working at reasonable time and be at the computer at 9am so I wake up between 8 and 9 and I already find that difficult :p
<mvo> didrocks: its about ~35min by train plus a short bus trip
<didrocks> seems reasonable :)
<mvo> seb128: haha
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, its not too bad
<mvo> didrocks: but quite a change
<didrocks> yeah, I can imagine :)
<Laney> seeing /real people/!
<didrocks> Laney: do they exist? I keep hearing from that, but never conducted that to facts
<mvo> Laney: yes! out of my cave. I wasn't aware of how many people there are actually in the real -world ;)
<mvo> didrocks: I have empiric evidence of that now! at least here in my part of the world they do exist :)
<didrocks> 10:05:56      didrocks | chrisccoulson: regular ping about my thunderbird stalling issue btw :p
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I think you missed it ^
<seb128> mvo, see, they were right when they put you in the "dog" category back then (was it in plymouth?) ... you like people after all ;-)
<didrocks> mvo: waow! amazing :-)
<didrocks> should be a German-only thing. I refuse to believe it! :-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i've not looked at any thunderbird stuff since i got back ;)
<chrisccoulson> (thanks to firefox bugs)
<mvo> seb128: lol
<mvo> seb128: indeed, I think that was around the plymouth time - the funny thing is that my first thought about plymouth was the bootscreen, not the conference we had there :P
<chrisccoulson> mvo, i don't believe real people exist. you must provide evidence :)
<Laney> they're the people that bring my internet shopping deliveries, right?
<chrisccoulson> actually, i think i saw a person walk past my window one day
<mvo> chrisccoulson: haha, I can take pictures from the cafeteria - there are two kinds, man *and* woman
<mvo> Laney: lol
<seb128> mvo, lol, same here, I had to check on google if that spelling for the city was the same :p
<mvo> unity is crashing btw on my dual monitor fglrx setup :P but I will look into that later, gtg
<pitti> RAOF: hm, is there a replacement for -nohwaccess ? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Rootless)
<pitti> RAOF: nevermind, apparently not needed with using the dummy driver
<pitti> didrocks: do you happen to know whether it's possible to run two unitys at the same time as an user/
<pitti> didrocks: I tried "DISPLAY=:1 dbus-launch unity", and while that works, that still kills/restarts my "main" unity
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I doubt it, first compiz is checking there is no other window compositor running
<pitti> DISPLAY=:1 compiz seems to work fine
<pitti> didrocks: well, my real session is on display :0
<didrocks> ah, another DISPLAY
<pitti> I tried the dbus-launch, but that doesn't seem to help either
<didrocks> you have some services that you will need to dbus-launch as well
<didrocks> but that shouldn't kill as it happens for you here
<didrocks>     Window currentWmSnOwner = XGetSelectionOwner (dpy, wmSnAtom);
<didrocks> this is the detection of the other compiz running
<didrocks> it seems to be per dpy
<didrocks> pitti: do you know if at least, compiz is trying to load its plugin?
<pitti> didrocks: they actually do run in parallel, just that the original compiz restarts
<pitti> didrocks: yes, that all seems to work fine
<didrocks> pitti: well, unity is running --replace by default
<pitti> DISPLAY=:1 compiz
<pitti> flawless even with the same dbus
<didrocks> even ok, so it's really unity, I don't see any reason off hand
<pitti> didrocks: ok, nevermind; not a biggie for now
<didrocks> but as you are stealing the unity-panel-service dbus connection, maybe that impact
<didrocks> (it's dbus activated, so you need 2 of them)
<pitti> that was my first guess, but with dbus-launch it has its own private bus
<didrocks> oh right, so you have a second one running spawn by the second bus
<didrocks> hum
<pitti> anyway, my main exercise was to run unity under an user X.org with the dummy driver, which seems to work
<didrocks> sweet :)
<pitti> I'll try to do a screenshot
<didrocks> that would be interesting :)
<pitti> awesome, that works nicely
<didrocks> Laney: do you want to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~logan/ubuntu/raring/gst-plugins-good1.0/debian-merge/+merge/141136?
<didrocks> as you won the privilege to be the gst maintainer :)
 * Laney screams
<Laney> yeah, sure :P
<didrocks> Laney: webkit, gst, what would be next? :p
<didrocks> will*
<didrocks> thanks Laney ;)
<smspillaz> desrt: hey you about ?
<smspillaz> desrt: I'm generating an introspection binary and it hangs on my_thing_get_type () inside of g_once_init_enter, was wondering if there's an obvious solution that I missed
<xclaesse> seb128, is it possible to upload devhelp 3.6.1 in quantal?
<xclaesse> seb128, it fix an annoying bug that I cannot do ctr-c to copy text
<xclaesse> IIRC that's the only fix in .1 release
<seb128> xclaesse, you pinged me about that in december
<seb128> xclaesse, I got it uploaded: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devhelp/3.6.1-0ubuntu0.1
<seb128> xclaesse, it didn't go from proposed to updates because nobody confirmed that the bug is fixed, if you want to do it please comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devhelp/+bug/1079694
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079694 in devhelp (Ubuntu Quantal) "3.6.1 stable update, fix ctrl-C copy" [Low,Fix committed]
<xclaesse> seb128, ahhh, ok. I though you forgot about it :)
<seb128> xclaesse, ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, ok I'll test that right now
<seb128> xclaesse, just enable quantal-proposed and get it from there
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks
<xclaesse> seb128, cannot get to software source settings
<xclaesse> it does nothing when I click on it
<xclaesse> seb128, I tried to just dpkg -i the deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devhelp/3.6.1-0ubuntu0.1/+build/4024122 but it's missing -common package
<xclaesse> seb128, http://pastebin.com/qbD1ALKD
<xclaesse> python3....
 * Laney requests the Archive Gods consider promotion of farstream-0.2
<Laney> requires gstreamer1.0-nice too
<Mirv> I wonder if anyone has tested grilo yet? related to bug #1035701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035701 in totem (Ubuntu) "grilo plugins should be enabled in Totem" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035701
<Mirv> I've found myself missing UPnP/DLNA support
<Mirv> just a mental note partly to myself...
<tjaalton> requesting a new merge of cairo, with the egl backend enabled
<tjaalton> it's been enabled on debian all the time, no mention on the changelog why it's disabled on ubuntu
<tjaalton> weston would like to have it
<tjaalton> ok, ricotz explained why :)
 * Sweetshark is churning away on precise patches ...
<ricotz> Laney, hi
<ricotz> Laney, while you were looking into enabling wayland-backend, would it be much trouble if you add --enable-broadway-backend too (gdk lib size will increase by like 90kb)
<ricotz> Laney, be aware of the backend default choice which might need to be patch in 3.6.x
<larsu> attente, good morning
<attente> larsu, hi
<larsu> attente, I can't reproduce your crash :)
<larsu> but I do get the same warning about the handler id
<larsu> anything specific I need to do to trigger it?
<attente> the warning itself is the crash
<attente> totally kills it for me
<larsu> interesting. Are you running with G_DEBUG=fatal-warnings or something?
<larsu> it just continues running for me
<attente> do the menus work for you?
<larsu> yes, except for the emoticon menu
<larsu> I guess because they are custom widgets?
<attente> probably
<larsu> actually the menu works, but the images aren't displayed
<attente> is there a G_MENU_ATTRIBUTE for menu item images?
<larsu> not upstream, no. We've been using x-canonical-icon for the indicators, but that probably doesn't work yet for the appmenu
<larsu> by the way: what are you patching in indicator-appmenu?
<attente> it's just an extra action group with the "unity." namespace
<larsu> ah, good idea
<attente> so that we don't have to go through the trouble of grabbing the old action group and merging it into ours
<larsu> makes sense. And the action names are simply the labels of the menu items?
<attente> all desrt's idea
<attente> in general, yes
<attente> but if a GtkAction is available, we use that instead
<larsu> wow, this thing is much cleverer than I thought :)
<larsu> hm, that warning appears (twice) when I receive a message. But not every time...
<attente> haha, it's been in the works for a long time now, so i would hope so...
<attente> anyways, i'm still trying to fix the package again...
 * Sweetshark is down to 5 patches for precise backports.
<ritz> seb128 heya, sorry for the delay. done - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1026442
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1026442 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Buddy pounce - send message window too short" [Low,Confirmed]
<smspillaz> y
<smspillaz> whoops :)
<seb128> ritz, hey, ok, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey, need packaging help there?
<attente> seb128, things seem to be working fine here, but thanks :)
<seb128> great, well done!
<larsu> attente, this bug is super tricky :-/
<ritz> seb128 is it fine if I post the SRU notes to priv lp
<ritz> or this has to be to pub lp
<larsu> empathy does some crazy stuff with that menu (it's the Contact menu), but it appears like it's nothing illegal :)
<attente> larsu yeah... don't worry about it too much...
<attente> larsu: what is it doing exactly?
<seb128> ritz, better public, otherwise the SRU team and the verification team will not be able to read those
<ritz> okay, cool
<larsu> attente, it sets the submenu for the contact, a qdata (that it doesn't seem to use) and connects to notify::visible for no apparent reason
<larsu> attente, http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy/tree/src/empathy-chat-window.c#n603
<larsu> attente, I tried creating the same circumstances from a test script, but didn't manage to get the same warning
<attente> larsu, your test script also switches the submenu?
<larsu> attente, yes
<attente> huh.
<gQuigs> hello there
<gQuigs> anyone know what the status of the LibreOffice ppa is?
<gQuigs> it looks like 3.6.1-rc2 never got built, and hasn't been updated since
<gQuigs> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<seb128> gQuigs, hey, check with Sweetshark, he's maintaining libreoffice for Ubuntu
<gQuigs> thanks seb128, ping Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pong
<Sweetshark> gQuigs: you have 5 minutes, then Ill be in a TDF board of directors call
<Sweetshark> ;)
<Sweetshark> eh, tricky. first writing the content, then the ping.
<gQuigs> thanks Sweetshark, I was just wondering what the status of the PPA is?.. it looks like 3.6.1-rc2 failed in someway
<Sweetshark> yes, it seems ricotz did that. I asked him to always build in a separate ppa, but IIRC he ignored that here because it was the first 3.6 upload.
<Sweetshark> still would have been better
 * Sweetshark checks the buildlog
<Sweetshark> seems like there are deps missing on precise. for the specific one a first workaround would be to disable the mediawiki extenion to be build.
<Sweetshark> gQuigs: https://launchpad.net/~bdcomp <- he is currently working on backporting LO to precise, but he still has a lot to learn, so it still might take a while.
<Sweetshark> anyway: gone for now, call ;)
<gQuigs> Sweetshark: thanks!
<Sweetshark> fscking timezone, was off the mark by one hour. anyway, I think you got what you needed for a start ;)
<Sweetshark> gQuigs: https://launchpad.net/~bdcomp/+archive/backports/+packages <- there is a package building in there. note the big, fat "DO NOT USE IT" on the ppa though ;)
<gQuigs> I did notice that... :)
<larsu> attente, something tries to disconnect the handler twice. This might mean we have a circular menu structure somewhere...
<attente> ok
<attente> but the handler is on the UnityGtkMenuShell, right?
<attente> not the GtkMenuShell, i believe
<attente> er... sorry
<larsu> yes, UnityGtkMenuShell is the GMenuModel, right?
<attente> right, but actually the exported version of that
<larsu> yes
<attente> i'm just fixing that non-portable linking warning right now
<larsu> attente, actually, the handler is on a UnityGtkMenuSection
<larsu> oh, wait, I think I'm mistaken: the handler isn't disconnected twice
<larsu> I got confused by dual debug printfs :)
<attente> hehe
<larsu> attente, so its much easier than this... just a object_unref too many. The question is: where? :P
<attente> larsu, could it just be that the section is disappearing without the disconnect code knowing about it?
<larsu> attente, well, the disconnect code has a reference on it, so it shouldn't disappear
<larsu> but it definitely does, I put a weak ref on it
<attente> :S
<larsu> ya
<larsu> :)
<attente> ok, haha, thanks :)
<larsu> attente, got it.
<larsu> phew
<Laney> seb128 / didrocks: Direct ping regarding the ^^^ promotion request ;-) farstream-0.2 (source) and gstreamer1.0-nice (binary from source already in main)
<Laney> if you have time
<attente> larsu: what was it?
<seb128> Laney, didrocks: can do
<seb128> looking
<Laney> merci
<seb128> de rien, sorry for missing it earlier
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<larsu> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1513350/
<larsu> ah wait, that's your own function
<larsu> Your log says "Run dispose to break cycles."
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> great
<Laney> will upload empathy when that publishes then
<larsu> attente, I'm pretty sure you shouldn't call g_object_run_dispose in this case
<larsu> but it's a question for desrt, really
<larsu> do you remember which problem this solved?
<attente> larsu, i added that to break the ref cycle between shell and section when the section disappears
<attente> or is supposed to disappear
<larsu> hm, I'm not sure I know enough about your code to give good advice here :)
<attente> but i thought the problem was that g_object_unref was getting called too many times
<attente> but if the fix works, you're probably right
<larsu> attente, hm. I'm not sure I fully understand it yet
<larsu> (after what you just said)
<attente> actually, i'm having a hard time understanding why it would fix the problem too...
<desrt> smspillaz: using only DEFINE_TYPE macros?
<desrt> smspillaz: doing anything odd from class_init() functions?
<desrt> if you're using the stock get_type() from G_DEFINE_TYPE then the usual cause of this is that you're doing something bad in some sort of class_init
<larsu> desrt, are weak refs notified on dispose?
<desrt> otherwise, it could be an obscure race that I know we have in multi-threaded situations... would be strange to see that in the go-i scanner, though
<desrt> unless, as above, you're calling weird stuff from class_init() :)
<larsu> desrt, as in, if attente calls g_object_dispose manually, will weak refs be notified?
<desrt> larsu: yes and no
<desrt> larsu: no.
<desrt> but they are notified before dispose() is called automatically after the last ref drops
<larsu> I have a stack trace that looks like it
<larsu> hm, weird
<desrt> well
<desrt> dispose() often results in the handler calling unref() on a lot of stuff
<desrt> which in turn could obviously cause a weak notify
<larsu> yeah but it's on the same object
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> odd
<larsu> cycles?
<desrt> i doubt it
<desrt> read the trace...
<desrt> then read the source :)
<larsu> ya
<larsu> desrt, in any case, running dispose manually is probably not a good idea, is it?
<larsu> I mean, what if other objects still have references...
<desrt> in my opinion dispose is completely stupid
<larsu> I know
<larsu> but that doesn't answer my question :)
<attente> running dispose is supposed to be an idempotent operation, right?
<larsu> yes
<attente> desrt, want to meet an old friend for lunch today?
<desrt> is he swiss?
<attente> no, that's on the 19th, btw
<desrt> cool :)
<desrt> i'm probably up for it as long as the location is reasonable
<desrt> although it would probably be nice to know who it is first
<attente> mehdi
<attente> king and bay
<desrt> for sure
<attente> 12:30
<attente> sorry about the short notice
<desrt> i still have a sworn pact to murder the two of you for what you did to the se3f03 course webpage
<attente> hahah
<desrt> it will be very convenient to see both of you in one spot
<desrt> well... this is an interesting development
<dobey> seb128, didrocks: hey, just replied on bug #1047606 ; do i need to fix and attach new files to the bug, or wait until it's accepted and just upload a new revision?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047606 in Ubuntu Raring "[needs-packaging] ubuntuone-client-data" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047606
<seb128> dobey, new revision will do
<larsu> attente, sorry, I was distracted for a bit, but I have the real solution
<larsu> for which I had to go into gobject.c
<larsu> not nice
<attente> what is it?
<larsu> so g_object_dispose calls g_signal_handlers_destroy
<larsu> pretty simple :)
<larsu> I think the real fix here is to not call dispose. If you're worried about cyclic references, use a weak ref on one side
<attente> huh, ok, i'll give it a shot :)
<larsu> or no reference, if you can be sure that the section's shell pointer is only valid as long as the shell also has a ref on the section
<larsu> the latter is probably the easier solution in your case
<larsu> the same goes for "items" btw, dispose is called on them too
<attente> larsu, i think you're right, there's no reason for these to have a strong reference to their parents, no reason i can remember right now at least
<attente> larsu, thanks for your help once again :)
<larsu> attente, no problem :)
<desrt> attente: good general rule: don't call dispose
<desrt> if you're trying to do that you're probably trying to do something wrong
<attente> desrt: is there a proper way to break a ref cycle without using dispose?
<desrt> don't create the cycle
<attente> lesson learned
<attente> :)
<desrt> attente: seriously, though
<desrt> reference cycles are an annoying hazard of refcounted OO (which you're surely aware of from your obj-C upbringing)
<desrt> techniques used to break them are workarounds and it's usually possible to just avoid the cycle in the first place
<desrt> through more careful design of your object relationships
<desrt> i often find when i'm in a situation where A depends on B and B depends on A then at least one of them could be split into two separate classes (let's split B into B and B2) such that B depends on A and B2 and A depends only on B2 (ie: B is the public-facing part and B2 is some internal utility)
<desrt> that way B2 stays for as long as either A or B are around but safely goes away when both are gone, and there are no cycles
<cyphermox> is it supposed to be best to put .vapi files under the versioned /usr/share/vala-0.XX/vapi/  or the unversioned directory /usr/share/vala/vapi/ ?
<ricotz> cyphermox, unversioned
<ricotz> cyphermox, the versioned directory is exclusive for the vapis shipped with vala itself
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> is that described anywhere in policy or something? because it's not really obvious
<ricotz> not sure if it is written somewhere, but it is common sense for upstream shipped bindings
<bcurtiswx> AlanBell, who am i supposed to talk with about getting meetingology in loco channels ? you're the person who set the topic as nobody else seems to ever exist in the scribes channel
<AlanBell> bcurtiswx: what channel?
<bcurtiswx> AlanBell, #ubuntu-us-dc
<AlanBell> done
<bcurtiswx> AlanBell, thanks :)
<AlanBell> np
 * didrocks finished to debug something, time for evening!
<bcurtiswx> nite didrocks
<didrocks> bye bcurtiswx ;)
<ricotz> jbicha, hi :)
<ricotz> syncing harfbuzz leads to some problems while graphite2 isnt multiarched :\
<ricotz> i guess graphite2 should be synced from exp too (isnt multiarched yet though)
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, the exp. graphite2 has a soname bump so maybe we should just wait for multiarch?
<jbicha> are you actually using harfbuzz for anything yet?
<ricotz> jbicha, syncing and transitioning it doesnt interfere with a later multiarch enablement
<ricotz> jbicha, yes, the new pango uses it
<ricotz> so does the whole gnome stack therefore
<micahg> ricotz: well, it's potentially rebuilding the reverse dependencies twice
<ricotz> micahg, hmm, i dont think so
<ricotz> but multiarch first is fine too
<micahg> oh, is graphite2 already multiarched?
<ricotz> no
<micahg> right, so, the SONAME bump is one rebuild, and multiarching is potentially another depending on what paths are used where
<ricotz> micahg, the library look up shouldn't break when it is moved from "lib" to "lib/.../"
<ricotz> or does it
<ricotz> ?
<micahg> ricotz: that depends on what the package is doing during build (binaries might continue to work, but the package might FTBFS)
<ricotz> i see
<micahg> binaries could break as well if it's doing something silly like manually checking paths
<ricotz> alright
<jbicha> ricotz: harfbuzz is still optional for latest pango, right?
<ricotz> jbicha, no, hard dep
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+sourcepub/2919028/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> jbicha, ^
<jbicha> are we going to try for pango 1.32 in raring?
<ricotz> in gnome3-staging at least since it is a hard-dep of gtk+
<bcurtiswx> interesting, todays removal of libat4 wants to remove skype
<bcurtiswx> libqt4*
<bcurtiswx> well, nix that all the i386 parts of qt4
<chrisccoulson_> lol @ bug 1097940
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1097940 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "gsettings" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097940
<jbicha> ricotz: actually that package built fine if I removed libharfbuz-dev from the build-depends
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm, i doubt that
<ricotz> the ppa package adds back the x backend to preserve backwards compat
<ricotz> try to disable the "readd_pangox.patch"
<ricotz> the build should fail badly anyway
<jbicha> ricotz: some day you might do changelogs ;)
<ricotz> i know :\
<ricotz> jbicha, btw, the chances are good gjs will need mozjs 1.8.8 if we see a release
<ricotz> chrisccoulson_, hi ^
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, for raring we'll be stuck with gnome-shell 3.6 since gnome-control-center/settings-daemon 3.8 won't be ready for the gnome3 ppa
<ricotz> chrisccoulson_, not sure if you are following the js-standalone hassle, but i was looking into snapshots from the ESR17 branch https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/2909894/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, that was foreseeable, that is what gnome3-ppa is for ;)
<desrt>  blehhhh
<desrt> yay for dentists
<attente> cavities?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> well, only one
<attente> pretty good
<desrt> first one in as long as i can remember -- more or less since my early teens, i think
<desrt> maybe even longer
<attente> haven't been to one in a year and a half
<desrt> i hadn't gone in a very very long time
<desrt> but apparently my obsessive brushing/flossing paid off in that time
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-10
<jasoncwarner> morning all! robert_ancell TheMuso RAOF last few days in AU :)
<RAOF> jasoncwarner: Good morning!
<Sweetshark>  01:21:11 up 7 days, 14:50,  9 users,  load average: 39.61, 16.86, 11.65
<Sweetshark>  01:21:11 up 7 days, 14:50,  9 users,  load average: 39.61, 16.86, 11.65
<Sweetshark>  01:21:11 up 7 days, 14:50,  9 users,  load average: 39.61, 16.86, 11.65
<Sweetshark>  01:21:11 up 7 days, 14:50,  9 users,  load average: 39.61, 16.86, 11.65
<Sweetshark> whops
<Sweetshark> as you can see, my machine actually is doing something against the cool winter.
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: good morning btw. note to self: This really mean I should go to bed.
<jasoncwarner> :)
<jasoncwarner> get to bed!
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: is that an order?
 * bryce waves to jasoncwarner 
<jasoncwarner> hey bryce !
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: yes ;)
<Sweetshark> alrighty ;)
<bryce> night Sweetshark
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner: I hope your last days in Au aren't too hot.
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso shouldn't be. was 41 on monday, but been cooler since.
<TheMuso> Twas still 34 in Sydney at midnight on Wednesday morning, I hope that never happens again.
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso 47 last friday, though!
<mlankhorst> yikes
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner: Ouch.
<sarnold> ouch. my sympathies.
<bryce> jasoncwarner, coincidentally it was 47 here in Oregon the other night too ;-)
<jasoncwarner> bryce lol. I'd take that 47, though!
<sarnold> bryce: it got that warm? :)
<robru> jasoncwarner, hello!
<robru> oh, I've missed him ;-)
<robru> well, I'm heading to the gym. back later
<bryce> heh:  http://www.smh.com.au/environment/weather/temperatures-off-the-charts-as-australia-turns-deep-purple-20130108-2ce33.html
<bryce> so hot in australia that the weather guys had to add new colors to their thermometers
<chrisccoulson_> wow, those temperatures are crazy
<sarnold> I think I'd be a rapidly-evaporating puddle
<duflu> bryce: Not the whole country. It's now cool over here :)
<RAOF> And down here, too.
<RAOF> Although we're still on fire.
<duflu> RAOF: You ok where you are?
<RAOF> Oh, absolutely.
<duflu> Aside from the whole state being on fire
<RAOF> It's nowhere near Hobart, and even if it were, we're not in a particularly likely area to get incinerated.
<duflu> RAOF: Suburbia?
<RAOF> West Hobart, yeah.
<RAOF> We don't have suburbia like Perth has suburbia ☺
<RAOF> Incidentally, we're heading to Perth at the beginning of Feb; we should catch up.
<duflu> I've found it interesting that the  eastern Australia finds 40 degrees hot or unusual. And high-40s unprecedented.
<duflu> -the
<duflu> RAOF: Yes, I am here, still. Sounds good
<RAOF> duflu: That's because Perth is adjacent to the Vents of Hell :P
<duflu> No wonder I keep getting burnt
<jasoncwarner> duflu RAOF I saw these and laughed. http://www.jokeoverflow.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/australia-500x487.jpg and http://www.australianblogs.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Australia-Danger-map.jpg
<duflu> jasoncwarner: Heh, yes so accurate too
<TheMuso> Once that hot air mass over central Aus is discipated, things should improve overall.
<TheMuso> But I believe that will be a while, since it aint going anywhere.
<smspillaz> desrt: hmm, the only thing I'm doing is defining an interface in a shared library and that's it
<smspillaz> I can quickly double check if I missed something
<smspillaz> duflu: RAOF I assume you have all seen this: http://i.imgur.com/4GO07.jpg
<duflu> smspillaz: Don't know what you're talking about. The window is open and I have a cool breeze
<smspillaz> its nicer now
<smspillaz> I was working in a kitchen a few days ago and it was fun going from the freezer back into the boiler rooms
<smspillaz> hair on fire, hair frozen
<smspillaz> duflu: BTW, kinda annoying news, the "solution" that khronos gave me (after mesa said NOTOURBUG) was that they were going to break the header file anyways and that we should include gl2.h locally in our source tree
<smspillaz> which I think is /insane/, but there's not a whole lot I can really do
<smspillaz> I guess the cast really is the best option at this point :(
 * smspillaz thinks its a little stupid when someone tells you that their header files never change, so they won't add versioning macros, yet they later make changes to their header files
<duflu> smspillaz: Well, it almost makes sense. GL(ES) is a well-defined API for which you should be able to use a single header forever unless you need new features. But yeah the cast is better
<smspillaz> duflu: right, it just seems as though their logic contradicts itself
<smspillaz> they changed their header in a non backwards-compatiable way, and then said that they wont add versioning info to their header because they don't change their header
<duflu> smspillaz: Look at it this way: ALL driver vendors have to share the same header file. So all drivers have to work with that header at a binary level (at which point constness of parameters is irrelevant)
<smspillaz> of course, the binary level is fine
<duflu> smspillaz: And yes you're right. They messed up
<smspillaz> I'm talking about the fact that they've gone and broken client code
<duflu> They messed up badly considering that existing GL definitions should never change
<smspillaz> what annoys me is that they won't admit they messed up -.-
 * duflu wonders if there's another calling syntax compatible with the single and double-const versions. 
<smspillaz> there's very little reason why they had to make that change. All adding the double-const does is ensures that the driver gets a nonwritable char *, but the driver can just cast it away anyways ..
<smspillaz> perhaps const char * const * is not compatible with const char **
<smspillaz> but again ... I don't think that's a good reason to change it post-facto
<smspillaz> *sigh* oh well
<duflu> smspillaz: Yes "const char **" means the first level of indirection is writable (like when you want to return a "const char *" by parameter). The more correct syntax for an input-only parameter representing a sparse 2D array of chars is the double-const version. But I don't think there's a syntax compatible with both so they should never change it
<duflu> Hmm, this is basic C I should be able to give a definite answer on :S
<smspillaz> duflu: well, I figure that its difficult to give answers on stuff you don't come across much in practise
<smspillaz> I don't come across the const char * const * variant much either
<duflu> I mean, passing a char* to a "const char *" is normal and compatible but it looks like you lose that flexibility at a second level
<tsimpson> char* const* is a "pointer to a const pointer to char", const char** "a pointer to a pointer to a const char"
<tsimpson> pointers themselves can be const too
 * smspillaz likes the go syntax for this kind of thing
<smspillaz> a const * Int
<smspillaz> "a is a const pointer to an Int"
<smspillaz> annoying to read if you're used to C though
<tsimpson> const binds to the left if there is anything to the left of it, else to the right
<duflu> tsimpson: Thanks, yes we know
<tsimpson> then it's easy enough to read
<RAOF> char * const * const :)
<duflu> tsimpson: The problem is: How to define a variable that can be passed (without casting) to both a "const char **" and "const char * const *"
<tsimpson> duflu: const char** can be converted to const char* const* automatically
<smspillaz> tsimpson: but int (const char **) can't be converted to int (const char * const *) :(
<smspillaz> tsimpson: which is what we're complaining about at the moment. Khronos (the vendor of the OpenGL|ES API) changed the header file that they ship to all of the graphics driver vendors to change a function signature from void (uint, size_t, int, const char **) to void (uint, size_t, int, const char * const *)
<smspillaz> its not that big a deal but annoying nonetheless :)
<tsimpson> smspillaz: is that one of those ones where you need to "request" a function pointer by name? (I don't play with OpenGL much)
<duflu> smspillaz: Yeah actually it works (just tested). A parameter compatible with both function versions can be defined as either "const char **x" or "const char *x[n]" (same thing)
<duflu> So it's likely a relatively safe API change. Not sure how compiz broke it
<smspillaz> duflu: function pointers
<smspillaz> the parameter itself is compatible
<smspillaz> the pointer to the function is not
<duflu> smspillaz: Ah yep
<duflu> Definitely
<smspillaz> tsimpson: not necessarily, although what we were doing was taking a pointer to glShaderSource as defined in the header file as a convenience
<smspillaz> because in desktop mode its not core functionality so you have to use GetProcAddress
<smspillaz> and having #ifdefs everywhere is annoying
<smspillaz> desrt: so this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1515714/ hangs
<desrt> smspillaz: you're using G_DEFINE_INTERFACE incorrectly
<desrt> the last argument is the pre-requisite type
<desrt> probably you want G_TYPE_OBJECT there
<desrt> in effect, you are declaring an interface type dependent on itself -- that's why you crash on re-entering the get_type() function... the lock is already taken
<smspillaz> desrt: ah, I knew it
<smspillaz> desrt: thanks
<smspillaz> (this always happens when I try and brave it out and not copy-paste the boilerplate code :))
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney: FYI, I committed doko's Ubuntu glib changes to the Debian exp svn, so if you update to the new version we can just sync again
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment vas-tu?
<didrocks> pitti: je vais bien, et toi, tu te sens un peu plus en forme qu'hier?
<pitti> oui, je me sens beaucoup mieux
<didrocks> ah, super :)
<pitti> woke up at 6 again
<didrocks> still have issues to woke up at 7 here :) between 7h20 and 7h40 to start working :)
<didrocks> but finished at 8h50PM yesterday evening, so I'm not shy about starting 40 minutes afterwards :p
<pitti> didrocks: as-tu domier bien la nuit derniére?
<didrocks> pitti: oui oui, encore juste réveillé à 5h, mais j'ai pu me rendormir de suite. Par contre, ça fait 3 nuits de suite que je me réveille d'un coup, je sais pas pourquoi…
<pitti> ERROR: connecting to Launchpad failed: unclosed token: line 13661, column 6
<pitti> erk
<pitti> ^ current retracer failure
<pitti> what the hell is that supposed to mean?
<didrocks> even not a file associated with the line? :)
 * pitti removes the .launchpadlib caches
<didrocks> or is it in the data that launchpad is sending to you? :)
<didrocks> pitti: I finally had to workaround this multi-process doesn't work on launchpadlib
<pitti> looks like a LP errormesasge
<didrocks> like setting a launchpad cache dir per process
<pitti> urgh, ~/.launchpadlib is 20 GB
<pitti> hah, that did it
<pitti> I wonder if one could disable caching altogether
<pitti> the retracer won't ever look at the same bug twice anyway
<didrocks> well, if you set the cache dir to none, it will use ~/.launchpadlib, so I didn't see that option
<pitti> one could probably use mkdtemp and set the cache dir to that
<didrocks> yeah, but you are still creating them
<pitti> that's fine for one run
<pitti> I just don't want them to pile up over time
<didrocks> yeah, that should do it
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> where's ancell?
<jokerdino> hey guys, we are working on a unity configuration tool. is there any procedure to get it into universe section?
<jokerdino> i asked a MOTU a week ago and he said it has to be approved by desktop devs.
<jokerdino> so, here am i.
<didrocks> jokerdino: hum, it doens't need to be improve by desktop devs, any MOTU can sponsor it :)
<jokerdino> didrocks: i was told since it is a unity tool, desktop devs need to verify if it breaks unity or something.
<jokerdino> also, is there any branding issues if we name it Unity settings hub?
<didrocks> jokerdino: ah, I would prefer something that doesn't make it official
<didrocks> like myunity was clearly not official
<didrocks> unity tweak tool? :)
<didrocks> not sure if it was taken
<jokerdino> so, we can use unity tweak tool?
<jokerdino> i was of the opinion only ubuntu brand cant be used.
<jokerdino> but i wasnt sure about using unity in the name
<didrocks> ubuntu tweak tool was never official
<didrocks> unity tweak tool sounds less "official" to me than "unity settings" TBH :)
<pitti> do you base this on an existing tool such as myunity? in that case, you could just reintroduce "myunity"
<jokerdino> pitti: it wasn't. we wrote it from scratch using python and gsettings
<jokerdino> myunity was basic and shell commands
<jokerdino> *basic = Gambas
<jokerdino> didrocks: the name is actually "unity settings hub".
<jokerdino> but i hear your point.
<didrocks> yeah, I'm afraid will type "unity settings" and think this is the official supported options
<didrocks> people*
<jokerdino> okay :)
<didrocks> unity tweak tool, (if not already taken) sounds good to me, but that's just IMHO :)
<jokerdino> we can't work on making it official, can we?
<pitti> I thought not having too many settings was a design decision
<didrocks> jokerdino: well, we prefer to add the settings we officially support in gnome-control-center
<didrocks> the settings we exposed through gsettings that are not in g-c-c are not officially supported
<pitti> also, each new setting leads to combinatorial explosion in testing and bug fixing
<jokerdino> ah, that makes sense.
<didrocks> yeah, look at ccsm and how you can break everything in less than 20s :)
<jokerdino> haha, that is a fair point.
<didrocks> but it's good that for geeks, there are those kinds of tools, just try to hilight that those combinations may lead to issue
<didrocks> (and a revert to default would even be awesome btw ;))
<jokerdino> ok, once we finalize on a new name, i'll get in touch again.
<tjaalton> btw, why does unity reset (some of) the settings on package update? like focus-follows-mouse seems to revert to the default everytime here
<didrocks> sure, do not hesitate!
<didrocks> tjaalton: this is a bug, smspillaz knows more than I about it
<jokerdino> didrocks: heh, we have a restore defaults button on every tab.
<tjaalton> didrocks: ah, good
<didrocks> jokerdino: excellent!
<didrocks> tjaalton: no, we don't hate you *that* much :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: *phew*.. :)
<didrocks> heh
<jokerdino> ok, i'll disturb you guys later on ;-)
<didrocks> no worry, thanks jokerdino! :)
<tjaalton> btw, there was an interesting suggestion to improve it on the "global menu bug", to add what gnome-shell apparently has, which is a 20ms(?) timeout to change the focus if the cursor is not moved
<didrocks> tjaalton: maybe talk with JohnLea about it?
<tjaalton> "dwell timeout"
<tjaalton> didrocks: ok I will
<didrocks> he will be back this Thursday or next Monday, I don't remember :)
<didrocks> but one of the two
<jokerdino> didrocks: one last tiny thing. assuming unity-tweak-tool name is fine, can we just update the display name while sticking to the current package name?
<jokerdino> the package name is currently ush.
<didrocks> jokerdino: not sure a lot of people will find "ush", but as long as the description of them is unity tweak tool (in debian/control), I don't see any issue :)
<didrocks> jokerdino: but TBH, I would personnaly recommend renaming the package before entering the archive
<seb128> hey desktopers
<jokerdino> didrocks: that's a fair point. i think we'll proceed to renaming it.
<didrocks> salut seb128!
 * jokerdino researches on unity branding.
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci! et toi?
<seb128> pitti, je vais bien merci !
<pitti> seb128: packgin for next week already?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi
<Laney> heya
<Laney> pitti: great!
<Laney> :foo build-deps work on Debian?
<pitti> I thought Debian would have all the multi-arch stuff now?
<pitti> hmm, no Build-Depends.*:any in current sid main _Sources
<seb128> pitti, not yet, will do the packing tomorrow
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<Laney> I remember that they were in the specification but not implemented yet - not sure where that stands ATM
<pitti> Laney: meh, seems you are right; sid's dpkg doesn't parse that yet
 * pitti reverts that part
<pitti> dang, there is our delta
<seb128> chrisccoulson, my firefox is back in french \o/
<Laney> better to check with cjw or infinity
<pitti> en effet! mon firefox parle allemagne à nouveau
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi ricotz
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, that's good about firefox :)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> pitti, oh, you were affected by bug  1094376 too? i'm glad it works again :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1094376 in firefox (Ubuntu Raring) "Language pack isn't used" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094376
<pitti> chrisccoulson: apparently, yes; the menu was in English
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, firefox now hangs itself when I try to click an "Attach file.." button
<pitti> oh, it just takes effing long
<chrisccoulson> pitti, any particular site?
<pitti> bugzilla.gnome.org
<seb128> pitti, works fine here ... or I'm not clicking on the same buttons, I tried the "Add an attachment" on the new bug forms and on an existing bug
<pitti> seb128: thanks for trying; probably something local then
<pitti> nautilus is also dog slow for me, presumably something in between ubuntuone, gvfs, and my local fs
<seb128> could be yeah
<ritz> seb128 afternoon, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1031034 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1031034 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Precise) "Breaks with smart card auth with pkcs11" [High,Triaged]
<ritz> Do I need to do anything else ?
<ritz> sru , and debdiff
<seb128> ritz, hey, no need to do anything else, that looks good, thanks for the work on it
<ritz> seb128, thank you :)
<ritz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1096954
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1096954 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) " Enabling Xinerama causes Unity Panel/Dash to become all black" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ritz> anyone good with unity-2d here ?
<seb128> ritz, try #ubuntu-unity rather
<ritz> seb128 thank you :)
<qengho> Has anyone seen "quilt refresh" create invalid patches?
<qengho> Something's screwy.
<xnox> yes, if your original tarball isn't actually original, or files have been modified before quilt add was done on them.
<qengho> Hmm, neither of those here, xnox.
<xnox> qengho: in that case define "invalid" =)
<qengho> Will do. ...
<qengho> xnox, ah, it was me.  Nevermind.  Updating the path with s! src/!a/src/! (note the missing space) made valid patches for updating, but on emitting refreshed, it doubled-up all blocks.
<qengho> I pre-processed wrongly.
<seb128> is anyone here running precise on real hardware which has multimedia keys on the keyboard?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1034090 needs verification
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1034090 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Precise) "Hotkeys not functional after upgrade to quantal's xorg (new xinput version)" [High,Fix committed]
<xclaesse> seb128, speaking about verifying bugs, how can I test your devhelp upload? I don't see how to enable proposed archive, software-properties-gtk crash at startup. and lp is missing a link to -common .deb
<seb128> xclaesse, mkdir test; cd test; wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devhelp/3.6.1-0ubuntu0.1/+build/4024122/+files/devhelp_3.6.1-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devhelp/3.6.1-0ubuntu0.1/+build/4024122/+files/libdevhelp-3-1_3.6.1-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devhelp/3.6.1-0ubuntu0.1/+build/4024125/+files/devhelp-common_3.6.1-0ubuntu0.1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i *.d
<seb128> eb
<seb128> xclaesse, the arch-independant binaries (like -common) are built on i386, which is a bit confusing ... you need to go to the i386 build page on launchpad to find those
<xclaesse> seb128, ah ok good to know
<xclaesse> thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> xclaesse, what's the issue with software-properties-gtk? can you pastebin the python stacktrace?
<xclaesse> I've told to report the bug when the crash window appear, but it does not seems to do anything... anyway: http://pastebin.com/mLGbejSs
<xclaesse> python3...
<seb128> urg, yet another UnicodeDecodeError...
<xclaesse> seb128, FYI devhelp works perfectly :)
<xclaesse> thanks
<seb128> xclaesse, excellents, thanks for testing ... can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devhelp/+bug/1079694 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1079694 in devhelp (Ubuntu Quantal) "3.6.1 stable update, fix ctrl-C copy" [Low,Fix committed]
<didrocks> seb128: I won't be the only one to get it today \O/
<seb128> didrocks, the UnicodeDecodeError?
<didrocks> yep, but I got one on UTAH
<seb128> xclaesse, do you have davmail installed?
<xclaesse> N: Impossible de trouver le paquet davmail
<seb128> xclaesse, can you run
<seb128> "for F in /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages; do iconv -f utf-8 -t ucs-2le $F > /dev/null || echo $F; done"
<xclaesse> seb128, done, software-properties-gtk still crash
<seb128> xclaesse, did it print any output?
<xclaesse> no
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> the issue is likely similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1053749
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1053749 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Raring) "UnicodeDecodeError from broken package descriptions" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> e.g one package has datas in invalid encoding
<seb128> xclaesse, does that command prints anything? "grep-available -r . | iconv -f utf-8 -t ucs-2le 1> /dev/null"
<xclaesse> $ grep-available -r . | iconv -f utf-8 -t ucs-2le 1> /dev/null
<xclaesse> iconv: séquence d'échappement non permise à la position 1677550
<seb128> xclaesse, sorry I was talking to somebody
<seb128> xclaesse, grep-available -r . | head -c  1677550| tail -n 6
<xclaesse> Package: eid-mw
<xclaesse> Priority: optional
<xclaesse> Section: libs
<xclaesse> Installed-Size: 2676
<xclaesse> oh, eid... that's the belgian electronic id card app
<xclaesse> that package is not from archive, I've installed it manually from gov website
<seb128> xclaesse, well, in any case that's the issue ... you can probably edit /var/lib/dpkg/status look for eid-mw and clean the nonutf chars
<seb128> xclaesse, ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1053749/comments/21
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1053749 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Raring) "UnicodeDecodeError from broken package descriptions" [High,Fix released]
<xclaesse> Maintainer: Frank Mari\EBn <frank.marien@fedict.be>
<xclaesse> there is the problem :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> xclaesse, edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and maybe /var/lib/dpkg/available  as well
<seb128> somebody should contact whoever is doing the packaging to tell them that the encoding is broken
<xclaesse> seb128, ok file edited, and now it works
<seb128> still a bug in software-properties for not handling it though
<seb128> xclaesse, great
<xclaesse> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: thank you thank you thank you for fixing my pet-peeve compiz bug! (LP: #1037164)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037164 in compiz (Ubuntu Quantal) "Clicking on semi-maximized windows in a different workspace fails to switch to the correct workspace" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037164
 * mdeslaur hugs smspillaz
<smspillaz> np
 * smspillaz hugs mdeslaur 
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: remind me, didn't I promise you a bottle of scotch or something if you did?
<matt_keys> I'm having problems with a Marvell 88E8001 GbE NIC on desktop 12.10 amd64
<matt_keys> can anyone assist me in troubleshooting it?
<cyphermox> oops, and I was typing
 * didrocks waves good evening
<attente> anyone else running into issues with archive.ubuntu.com?
<attente> libcupsimage2 and libcups2-dev in particular
<kenvandine> attente, not me
<attente> huh.. thanks kenvandine
<robru> attente, what kind of issues? I haven't had any issues but I also haven't had a printer in 2 months.
<attente> kenvandine, robru, ah sorry, i just forgot to update my pbuilder environment
<jbicha> robert_ancell: could you take a look at bug 1095092 since I believe you were the last to touch it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1095092 in libgsf (Ubuntu) "Sync libgsf 1.14.25-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095092
<robert_ancell> jbicha, sure
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Any reason why the accessible description is not translatable?
<TheMuso> Oh sorry, it is.
<TheMuso> DIdn'
<TheMuso> DIdn't see that both source files deal with it.
<TheMuso> Don't mind me.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-11
<smspillaz> mdeslaur: well, I don't work for canonical anymore and have very little chance of coming to any more sprints or UDSes so that might be a bit difficult :)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> Salut didrocks , comment ça va ?
<jibel> getting closer from a daily release of unity ? ;)
<didrocks> jibel: ça va bien!
<didrocks> jibel: UTAH seemed to not being nice on intel (stuck), so relaunched it
<didrocks> with a latest unity commit
<didrocks> then, relaunching the indicator-only tests
<didrocks> libdbusmenu failed, so I would like to not release it
<didrocks> (just rm the files in the directory to not consider it)
<didrocks> but it seems the caps are again vanished
<jibel> didrocks, tell me if it hangs again on intel, I'll have a look.
<didrocks> jibel: thanks! do you mind giving me back to caps?
<jibel> didrocks, doen
<jibel> done
<didrocks> jibel: rocking! Thanks :)
<didrocks> (and working ;))
<jibel> didrocks, I fixed the weird umask in r194, you'll have to republish the jobs to make it effective
<didrocks> jibel: ok, let's do that after this release :)
 * Laney does the FRIDAY dance
<pitti> Laney: DMCV? :-)
<seb128> pitti, guten tag! wie gehts?
<mhr3> seb128, hello
<larsu> seb128, lol, we just replied to two bugs which are duplicates of each other
<larsu>  bug 1098441 and bug 1098464
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098441 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime is used in GNOME classic but the panel is only listed for Unity" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098441
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098464 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "[Precise, Quantal and Raring] In date and time indicator the date settings related menu item doesn't launch date and time preference pane" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098464
<seb128> larsu, hehe, great minds think alike? ;-)
<seb128> larsu, guten tag btw! ;-)
<larsu> seb128, bonjour :)
<larsu> seb128, I'll mark mine as dup, yours is more detailed
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128! je vais bien, merci! et toi?
<seb128> pitti, je vais bien également, merci !
<pitti> jasoncwarner: "following week is MWC" -- Married With Children !?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> pitti, mobile world congress fyi ;-)
<seb128> big conference in Barcelona
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks, yourself?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks. still tired though ;)
<chrisccoulson> added some more test cases to firefox yesterday to hopefully avoid language pack bugs in the future :)
<chrisccoulson> that should please seb128 ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, the french speakers thank you for that ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we found another language pack bug yesterday (bug 1098312) :(
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098312 in firefox (Ubuntu Raring) "firefox-locale-ca does not work in Firefox 18" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098312
<chrisccoulson> but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/testing/xpcshell-package-tests/test_langpack_load.js and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/testing/xpcshell-package-tests/test_langpack_chrome.js catch all of these issues :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, excellent
<chrisccoulson> language packs get very little testing upstream, because they're not the primary way for most of their users to get a localized firefox
<chrisccoulson> which means we're quite exposed, hence the recent issues
<chrisccoulson> hopefully we can prevent that in future though :)
<seb128> yeah, hopefully upstream still agrees to help supporting the usecase ;-)
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: does any of you go to FOSDEM?
<didrocks> pitti: I was planning to, but I switched  a week of holidays because of next week sprint. So will be skiing during FOSDEM
<pitti> ack
<pitti> just wondering whether to share a room, etc.
<pitti> anyone else going to FOSDEM?
<seb128> pitti, I'm not decided yet, it's a 3 hours train ride so I don't need to book well in advance
 * ogra_ might go as well, but not stay over night
<Laney> hmm, i wanted to go
<Laney> probably a bit late to get reasonably priced eurostar
<xnox> Laney: there is never a reasonably priced eurostar =)
<Laney> seems that way
<Laney> i've not been on it :(
<xnox> I was =) but my previous employer paid for it :P
<Laney> aren't you like 15 and therefore can get young persons rate anyway?
<Laney> :P
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wish webgl didn't suck so badly in firefox
<xnox> Laney: funny you should say that. Just a few days ago I attached my 16-25 railcard onto my oyster to get cap limit discounts on oyster network.
<Laney> xnox: Mine runs out very soon :(
<Laney> renewed it the day before my 26th birthday
<xnox> cheat.
<Laney> you should purchase a three year one the day before your 24th birthday
<xnox> I didn't know I could get a three year one.
<Laney> me neither (until it was too late)
<xnox> well it is too late for me.
<Laney> unlucky
<xnox> plus you need a british passport to buy online.
<Laney> also a secret I found out is that the person that renews it in person can do it for 13 months
<Laney> so if you ask nicely you can get an extra month when you're 27
<xnox> Laney: to be honest it's not as good in london. many fares are capped and rarely go as far as M25.
<Laney> :(
<Laney> poor londoners
<xnox> well, i'll see how much difference it makes on oyster....
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> new glib seems to make a lot of stuff segfault on quit
<Laney> ah, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690118
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 690118 in general "Crash when closing last tab of a window using Ctrl-w" [Normal,New]
<seb128> Laney, blame it on desrt!
<attente> lol
<Laney> :P
<Laney> can't tell if it's something apps should be fixing or a fix in glib/gtk+ is required
<Laney> suppose the latter
<seb128> Laney, let's wait for desrt to be around to comment
<seb128> uploading a new glib on friday seems like not a great idea anyway
<Laney> heh
<Laney> it's in svn anyway, so not much more work when we figure out what to do
<seb128> Laney, thanks for working on the update btw! ;-)
<Laney> no worries :-)
<iBelieve> I just branched apport to work on a bug fix, and am getting the message "OUT-OF-DATE". What does this mean and how does this affect me?
<iBelieve> Oops, sorry, wrong channel.
<didrocks> desrt: I'm sad
<didrocks> desrt: I need to conditionnaly add an item to a list in gsettings
<didrocks> once upon a time, I hard about gsettings lists
<didrocks> but maybe, it was just a dream involving you, larsu and seb128 :)
<larsu> HAHA
<desrt> huh weird.  i must have had a strange problem with my IRC client
<desrt> i wonder what happened
<larsu> desrt, you missed the best part: <didrocks> but maybe, it was just a dream involving you, larsu and seb128 :)
<didrocks> desrt: ahah, nice try!
<desrt> didrocks has dreams about me?
<desrt> and lars and seb are in them?
<didrocks> scary isn't it? :)
<desrt> i'm not scared
<desrt> but i think maybe you work too much :p
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> oh, desrt is there
<seb128> he's just not responding when you mention bugs :p
<seb128> desrt, you can't hide again!
<seb128> desrt, hey btw ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: this is his """""IRC issues"""" :)
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> didrocks: your unbalanced quote marks are really bothering me
<desrt> please try not to do that again
<didrocks> seb128: see, it's """"happening again"""" when you mention bugs :)
<seb128> desrt, any recommendation what we should do for glib 2.25 and that segfault on close bug?
<desrt> seb128: ya... that's an interesting one
<didrocks> desrt: they were perfectly balanced, those are your network issues ;)
<didrocks> (hem hem)
<desrt> seb128: fwiw, i don't think it's a glib bug
<desrt> but that's little help for you
<seb128> desrt, well, it's blocking glib to be updated in any case
<seb128> desrt, I guess it's a "somebody needs to debug further to know what's going on"?
<seb128> e.g no recommendation/solution until then?
<desrt> you could back out the change
<seb128> desrt, well, options are to back out the change or to stay on 2.24 until that's resolved one way or another ... I'm not in an hurry to update so I guess we could wait a few days to see where that goes
<desrt> seb128: i'd kill for a testcase
<desrt> problem is that nobody has seen it outside of uimanager
<desrt> and uimanager is gigantic and ugly
<didrocks> seb128: don't give him a testcase, he will become a murderer then!
<didrocks> we still need him :)
<robru> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> hey robru :)
<robru> didrocks, so about https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/signon-ui/autoland/+merge/142761
<robru> didrocks, kenvandine and I weren't sure how to know what number to put as the revision
<didrocks> yeah?
<didrocks> robru: so, basically, there are two cases
<robru> didrocks, we were looking at libunity-webapps and the revision number was 100's less than what the latest commit was, and there didn't seem to be much of a reason for how that commit was chosen (the chosen commit didn't look special at all)
<didrocks> the first one is, there are been no release since the inlining
<didrocks> robru: didn't I change it? I remember to have screwed libunity-webapps by 100 :)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<robru> didrocks, I guess so. it's mysterious to me.
<robru> didrocks, I'm also unsure how to tell which revision is the most recent one that's been released in-distro
<didrocks> - if there has been no release since the inline, the rev number is the one from the inlining
<didrocks>   + we have to list every bugs fixed since the last release to the inlining
<seb128> mterry, unity-greeter still states "ubuntu 12.10" on raring ... do you know if anyone asked design for an updated logo? (it would be good if we could generate that image dynamically...)
<didrocks> - if there are been a release since the inline, the revision number is just the revision number of the release
<didrocks> robru: you normally have either a tag or a commit with "release <foo>"
<didrocks> for any good upstream project :)
<robru> didrocks, so in the case of signon-ui, the inlining commit is literally the most recent one. so there's been no release since inlining.
<didrocks> robru: are the 2 cases I stated above makes senese? ^
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I understand what you're saying now
<didrocks> robru: yeah, it's rev 71, isn't it?
<mterry> seb128, we have a bug open about it... let me see
<seb128> mterry, who is providing the image usually?
<didrocks> robru: and there has been no bug fixed from the latest rev to rev 71, so nothing to list in addition to this commit :)
<seb128> mterry, direct ping my be needed ;-)
<robru> didrocks, oh, right. I was looking at the debian/changelog, not the bzr commit log
<mterry> seb128, bug 1083333
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1083333 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Need greeter 13.04 logo asset" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1083333
<mterry> seb128, rose is usually.  she gave us a 13.04 one, but it wasn't good
<didrocks> robru: yeah, mostly bzr commits will be of help :)
<seb128> mterry, ok, well no hurry I was just wondering if that's something that would need some pinging, thanks
<robru> didrocks, ok, so I'll change it to 71, and then what? do I list commits 72 and 73 in the debian/changelog?
<didrocks> robru: just an example of libdbusmenu which had bugs fixed between the latest release and the inlining version: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libdbusmenu/bootstrap2/+merge/142446
<didrocks> robru: no, you don't need, as you specify rev 71, the bot will start to grab all the bugs fixed from rev 72 and onward :)
<didrocks> and then you won't need for it all
<didrocks> but let's say the rev 68 was the latest release
<robru> ahh, ok
<didrocks> bugs were fixed in rev 69 and 70
<didrocks> as you state rev 71 as the "beginning to look at", it will never look at rev 69 and 70
<didrocks> and so those bugs won't ever be listed in debian/changelog
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: this is only for the boostrapping, if we listed rev 68, it would take every bugs from the inlining in debian/changelog that appears in rev 71
<didrocks> so relisting every bugs :)
<robru> didrocks, ok, I think I understand now. I wasn't sure what was the significance of this revno that we needed to list.
<didrocks> robru: yeah, I tried to explain it a little bit in the wiki, please feel free to clear that up if you feel the need :)
<didrocks> again, it's only the bootstrap, so we can forget after a while… :)
<bschaefer> bg
<bschaefer> bg
<bschaefer> bg
<bschaefer> bg
<didrocks> bschaefer: we are not processes!
<bschaefer> opps
<didrocks> :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, Ctrl+Z on a unity process sometimes has its draw back :
<bschaefer> :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: ahah, indeed ;)
<didrocks> bschaefer: I tend to let my tab having the unity running in fg
<sarnold> bschaefer: hehe :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: otherwise I forget about it and close the terminal
<sarnold> didrocks: nohup? :)
<didrocks> sarnold: yeah, I should do that, but normally too late once you run "unity" :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, haha, yeah, I have mine running sometimes when Im building/testing so I can restart unity
<bschaefer> on the same terminal as I compile :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<robru> didrocks, ok, please approve now ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/signon-ui/autoland/+merge/142761
<didrocks> robru: done! there was another one IIRC :)
<robru> didrocks, yes, I am just looking at that one now ;-)
<didrocks> but this was this morning, so maybe my memory is wrong, it was stone age! :)
<sarnold> didrocks: oh, if you need it, there's a 'disown' bash builtin that does some of it after the fact
<didrocks> sarnold: oh? I didn't know about that one, will look at it, thanks!
<robru> didrocks, ok, this one should be good now too. https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/webaccounts-browser-extension/autoland/+merge/142769 ;-)
<didrocks> robru: approved as well :)
<robru> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> let's see on Monday what projects can be enabled for daily landing in your opinion
<didrocks> robru: yw :)
<robru> didrocks, sorry -- is there a difference between "autolanding" and "daily landing"? or are these the same?
<didrocks> robru: I try to use autolanding for the upstream automated merge process
<didrocks> and daily landing for ubuntu
<didrocks> but not sure if others are using the same terminology :)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end everyone!
<robru> chrisccoulson, firefox just crashed! I BLAME YOU PERSONALLY!!!
<mdeslaur> lol
<mlankhorst> obviously his fault
<robru> hehe, reported a bug for now.
<robru> alright, I'm off to the store! back laters
<chrisccoulson> oh, robru has gone already
<chrisccoulson> i was going to say, if firefox crashes, try disabling the webapps addon ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-12
<notgary_> I've found a bug report that was filed against the Bzr Svn plugin
<notgary_> but that's been fixed so I'm not sure what the problem could be here
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-13
<cody-somerville> mpt: Hey, re: your comment on LP #930563
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930563 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "NM Applet menu entries not responding" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930563
<cody-somerville> mpt: Your grep results in the error response being suppressed.
<cody-somerville> mpt: for example: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1529451/
<cody-somerville> mpt: Not sure if that changes your opinion of were the problem is but wanted to make sure you were aware.
<cody-somerville> mpt: I run into this problem all the time so am happy to help debug.
<cody-somerville> ah!
<cody-somerville> mpt: I think LP #780602 is the culprit
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 780602 in OEM Priority Project precise "nm-applet leaks memory and stops functioning after a while" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780602
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-06
<Laney> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers!
<seb128> back to work today
<seb128> happy new year ;-)
<didrocks> work day 3 but IRC day 1 here! :)
<didrocks> happy new year ;)
<Laney> TSK
<didrocks> Laney: was able to do 2x12h of coding on Thursday and Friday. No email reading, no IRC were really helping
<seb128> didrocks, haha, nice try, you were not on IRC, you didn't work :p
<didrocks> and I have 700 lines of code to prove it! :)
<didrocks> and commits!
<Laney> haha
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk
 * seb128 has been working for 3 weeks, just not been on IRC, can I reclaim those vac days? ;-)
<Laney> he's been working on his tan
<Laney> don't believe the lies jason!
<didrocks> ahah :)
<seb128> impressive number of uploads during the holidays with those dh-autoreconf changes
<seb128> I hope those get to debian/upstream so we don't keep a diff for all those sources
<didrocks> ogra_: Monday and trolling? :)
<didrocks> happy new year
<Laney> I've been committingn those I can to Debian
<seb128> great
<Laney> but they aren't usually forwarded from what I can see, which I can kind of understand
<seb128> right
<seb128> well in theory they are only needed until upstream gets proper support and tarball got rolled with that version
<seb128> so those diff should go away over time in any case
<Laney> I think there's a libtool fix which isn't in a released version yet
<seb128> k
<Laney> but yeah, in enough time
<seb128> right
<seb128> looks like today is going to be spent in my email client
<seb128> dealing with email after holidays is always fun :p
<seb128> (I did some on friday but stopped when I started being annoyed by people sneaking in GNOME 3.10 updates while we were not working)
<larsu> seb128: Ctrl+A Del :P
<seb128> larsu, that's what you did, right? ;-)
<larsu> seb128: no, I was only off for a couple of days ;)
 * larsu always reads all of his email
<seb128> jaja
<larsu> *cough* *cough*
<seb128> lol
<mlankhorst> Happy newyear for those I missed. :P
<mlankhorst> I'll try to hit harder next time
<seb128> happy new year mlankhorst!
<xnox> seb128: if upstreams roll tarball on debian-sid or ubuntu-trusty, then it's golden.
<seb128> xnox, great ;-)
<mpt> larsu, do you have any objection to my proposal in bug 1108765?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1108765 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Locations in the menu updating every second is distracting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108765
<larsu> mpt: I didn't even know we showed seconds in the menu. I'm definitely in favor for this. Thanks for filing the bug!
 * larsu confirms and assigns to charles_ :)
<seb128> larsu, would you have any idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/1262801 by any chance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1262801 in eog (Ubuntu) "eog hangs when the print dialog is closed" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> basically
<seb128> - open an image in eog
<seb128> - open the print dialog using the unity appmenu
<seb128> - close the dialog
<seb128> -> hangs
<seb128> it only happens with appmenu (e.g if you UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= eog it doesn't hang)
<larsu> seb128: no idea what that could be, but I can have a look right now :)
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> happens for me as well, so that's good
 * larsu suspects recursive mainloop madness. Might be one for desrt_ 
<desrt_> >:|
<desrt_> hi everyone!
<seb128> desrt, hey, happy new year!
<desrt> seb128: did you see santa?
<seb128> desrt, no, he came while I was sleeping :/ He left some present though ;-)
<seb128> desrt, how are you? did you have good holidays/start of year?
<desrt> more or less
<desrt> typical :)
<seb128> now to loose those extra kgs from the extra food :p
 * desrt is actually doing surprisingly OK on that front... only 1 or 2
<seb128> larsu, hum, another GTK 3.10 issue, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=720750
<ubot2> Gnome bug 720750 in general "DnD no longer shows the object being dragged" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<larsu> seb128: :(
<seb128> larsu, of course that's a theme issue, wouldn't be fun otherwise :/
 * larsu cries
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> larsu, I guess it's another bg color issue
<larsu> seb128: hm, the same happens when activating "save as…" and dismissing it
<larsu> but not for open…
<seb128> larsu, weird
<larsu> desrt: looks like I really do need your help on this
<larsu> let me know when you have a minute
<desrt> i am here
<desrt> larsu: what's up?
<larsu> ah great
<larsu> so I have a main thread waiting in gdk_threads_dispatch
<larsu> and another one blocking on come cond
<larsu> and I have no clue on how I start debugging this :)
<larsu> short of understanding eog's job model
<desrt> sounds like a lock inversion
<desrt> easiest way forward; get eog off of the gdkthreads crack
<larsu> gdk_threads_dispatch is called form gtk
<desrt> you'd only be deadlocking there if gdk threads are enabld
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> I'm guessing removing gdk_threads_init() is not all there is to making this work, eg?
<larsu> *eh
<desrt> larsu: make sure other things aren't trying to access gtk from a thread and convert them to using idles
<desrt> larsu: problem is: plugins....
<larsu> are they run in separate threads?
<larsu> or they might assume that thread_init() was called...
<larsu> the only reference I found to gdk_thread_* is gdk_thread_add_idle_full(), which should be quite easy to convert...
<desrt> larsu: the latter
<desrt> larsu: talk to some eog maintainers... they might know more about why they have this
<kenvandine> whew... temp is dropping fast here!
<kenvandine> during my 30 minute run, the temp dropped 8 degrees
<larsu> kenvandine: 8 °F?
<larsu> that's not that much, is it?
<kenvandine> larsu, yeah...
<kenvandine> it's going to drop another 30 degrees in the next few hours
<larsu> ugh
<larsu> wow
<kenvandine> gonna be cold tonight!
<kenvandine> high of 53 and low of 9 today
<kenvandine> the high was in the morning
<kenvandine> had to get out for some exercise before it got to cold
<kenvandine> is anyone else getting bit by the libtool-bin split?
<kenvandine> libaccounts-glib now ftbfs because of missing libtool
<ritz> Sweetshark, hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1200277
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Undecided,New]
<ritz> any thoughts ?
<davmor2> rickspencer3: when does raring eol?
<ritz> will be filing an SRU on this
<rickspencer3> hi davmor2 not sure, exactly, I guess 9 months after we released it ;)
<ogra_> i think raring was special in that regard
<ogra_> (ask #ubuntu-release though)
<davmor2> rickspencer3: Thanks, I'm guessing towards the end of the month then in that case, 1 less job for me woohoo!
<ogra_> since we dont support quantal->trusty
<ogra_> (without raring in the middle ... and quantal still has a while)
<davmor2> ogra_: Quantal EOL on 14.04 release if iirc
<ogra_> well, ask the release team, i just remember there was something special to work around the overlap
<davmor2> which will drop me from 4 supported releases to 2
<ogra_> since we have one release thats longer supported than the next non LTS ...
<bschaefer> attente, hey
<attente> bschaefer, hey
<bschaefer> attente, so, if one wanted to patch gnome-setting-daemon to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/830709
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830709 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - Unity should also use Super-L to lock screen by default" [Low,Triaged]
<bschaefer> attente, as i don't see a debian folder in the lp branch for gsd
<attente> bschaefer, which branch are you looking at?
<bschaefer> lp:gnome-setting-daemon
<attente> this is the old packaging branch i think: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu
<bschaefer> attente, i figured there could be a more recent one somewhere else, apt-get source has all the patches
<bschaefer> o cool
<Laney> old?
 * bschaefer looks
<attente> Laney, are we forking g-s-d too?
<attente> or is it just g-c-c?
<Laney> sure, but it's still not old until that happens
<Laney> i don't know of any work on g-s-d yet though
<attente> oh ok, i thought robert ancell already started it https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/unity
<bschaefer> attente, thanks, as i have a diff from the lp:g-s-d, but I should test its working :)
<attente> bschaefer, you just wanted to change the default key binding for lock screen?
<bschaefer> attente, yup
<Laney> mmm, very minimally
<bschaefer> from Ctrl+Alt+L -> Super+L
<Laney> anyway, that other one is the one for now
<bschaefer> just an xml change
<Sweetshark> ritz: on my todo list already, but low prio. self-assigning now in lp though ...
<ritz> Sweetshark, thank you . Will this look fine for q ?
<ritz> creating patch for p
<bschaefer> attente, hey, so should i purpose a branch to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu with this patch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6704534/
<bschaefer> attente, o yeah, how was that compiz stuff you were working on going?
<attente> bschaefer, it's a bit buggy, but usable so far
<bschaefer> awesome! Sorry, got really busy before the break and couldnt look much at it
<attente> bschaefer, no worries :)
<attente> bschaefer, oh, are you aware of a bug with xchat and ibus? running xchat maximized makes the candidate window appear off-screen when typing
<bschaefer> attente, well thats really the placement of the preedit window
<bschaefer> its even worse with XIM
<bschaefer> attente, and no im not atm :)
<attente> bschaefer, oh ok
<bschaefer> but, IIRC...that wasn't an issue with 1.4?
<attente> it was pointed out to me, and it seemed weird because other applications place it properly
<popey> Hmm. Would I be right in saying a typical desktop application should have a line in the .desktop file which says "Exec=/path/to/executable" and not "Exec=executable" ?
<bschaefer> attente, strange, so its only happening with xchat?
<attente> bschaefer, i'm not really sure
<bschaefer> yeah
<popey> seems inconsistent, some do, some don't
<bschaefer> attente, well it'll happen with the gnome-terminal as well if your input is at the bottom of the screen
<bschaefer> as it just places the preedit box under the text entry
 * bschaefer tests out some more things
<attente> i've tried it out with gedit (shifted down) and firefox
<attente> those seem fine
<bschaefer> attente, yeah you're right! Very strange...
<bschaefer> it seems to not detect its off the screen for xchat?
<attente> bschaefer, i'm not sure
<bschaefer> yeah neither am i :), something is a mist though
<bschaefer> a mis*?
<attente> bschaefer, ok, you're right, gnome-terminal is also doing that too, heh
<attente> amiss?
<attente> :P
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> i've never actually typed that word out before
<attente> bschaefer, the patch looks godo
<attente> *good
<bschaefer> attente, cool, ill purpose a branch. Thanks for looking at it!
<attente> hope nobody gets too annoyed at ctrl+alt+l no longer working...
<bschaefer> yeeah...thats going to be umm intersting
<bschaefer> interesting*
<bschaefer> attente, also, shouldn't there be a way to only make sure this gets patched for the unity env?
 * bschaefer doesn't want to change other ubuntu envs with this
<attente> bschaefer, i'm not sure you can without making a new key-value pair in the schema...
<bschaefer> attente, im re-reading this bug now...and the title vs the description are a bit different one sec
<bschaefer> Super-L should be added to (not replace) the existing keybinding by default.
<bschaefer> soo i think my patch is an error :)
<attente> oh.
<attente> is Super-L configurable?
<attente> i guess you could just add a new CompOption to unity
<bschaefer> well from what im reading, its saying it wants Super+L to lock the screen as well as Ctrl+Alt+L?
<bschaefer> yeah i could
<bschaefer> attente, im moving that branch to a WIP, or possibly rejected as I don't want to replace that ctrl+alt+l option
<attente> bschaefer, ok
<doko> cyphermox, I did "inherit" your network-manager-applet merge ...
<cyphermox> doko what merge, there shouldn't be a merge...
<doko> cyphermox, then maybe keep the debian version number, so that mom doesn't present a merge?
<doko> mom wants to merge ...
<cyphermox> well, a merge is *eventually* going to have to be done, and if you want to do it, by all means, but it's still going to be a rather painful process I don't want to inflict on other people ;)
<doko> then just claim it =)
<cyphermox> sure, will start it nao :)
<cyphermox> I'll take the n-m-pptp one as well,
<bschaefer> attente, you're suggestion works very well :), could you reject my patch branch?
<bschaefer> i can only seem to move it to wip, needs review
<attente> bschaefer, sure
<bschaefer> attente, thanks!
<attente> bschaefer, hrm. i guess i can't change it either...
<bschaefer> attente, o well, it will stay there forever!
 * bschaefer makes a comment on the branch
<attente> bschaefer, *shrug*
<bschaefer> attente, yeah no worries, just figured would be best to reject it if possible :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-07
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde, bonne nouvelle année !
<damianatorrpm> Hi everyone :)
<damianatorrpm> I try to compile bamf-qt (there is a Qt5 branch) with Qt5.2 on non-ubuntu Linux
<damianatorrpm> Is it known to work with ubuntu and Qt5.2?
<damianatorrpm> I use the Qt 5.2 RC1 from the Qt website
<damianatorrpm> Branch owner is Florian Boucault I can't reach him via mail, do you know him? Is he in some IRC Channel? :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128! good morning :)
<seb128> didrocks, lut, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va bien! dormi 10h ;)
<didrocks> et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien, dormis 7h :p
<seb128> t'étais fatigué on dirait ;-)
<didrocks> ouai, pas beaucoup dormi de dimanche à lundi ;) (donc dodo à 22h hier :p)
<larsu> bonjour!
<seb128> larsu, guten tag!
 * larsu really should do duolingo to learn French instead of Spanish
<seb128> you should!
<seb128> or both ;-)
<larsu> two languages in ONE HEAD? How is that supposed to work?!
<seb128> larsu, you can even go up to 3, you don't need to erase german from there ;-)
<larsu> seb128: German is easy. I can just relearn it if I happen to need it again :P
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 slaps larsu with trout
<seb128> +a
<seb128> "german is easy"
<seb128> because what is more easy than 1 or 2 genders ... 3! :p
<larsu> haha
<doko> tkamppeter_, xmbc ping, do you still care about this package?
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, good morning, how are you?
<seb128> or Guest1882 I should say?
<Guest1882> suits me, I think I'll keep it
 * seb128 slaps Guest1882 with an old trout
<Guest1882> umm I forgot how to let freenode allow me to change it back :P
<Laney> aha
<Laney> seb128: good thanks! I was tired after being back yesterday so napped and played games last night :(
<Laney> so ruined
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> I stopped early yesterday, went to play some tennis, watched some TV and had a good night of sleep ... and bonus point, it's sunny here today
<seb128> with some 8°C, wth weather
 * larsu has the feeling he lives in the same city as seb128. Always the same weather.
<seb128> larsu, Germany is a small country? ;-)
<larsu> lol
<larsu> indeed
<Laney> heh
<pitti> hey seb128, larsu, and Laney -- happy new year to you!
<pitti> did you have some good holidays?
<Laney> oh, it's a pitti!
<seb128> Oh, it's a pitti!
<Laney> woah
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> pitti, happy new year, good to see you ;-)
<pitti> Laney, seb128: nice coordination :)
<seb128> pitti, wie gehts? had good holidays?
<seb128> haha
<pitti> yes, absolutely; a week in Dresden with family and friends, and a week in Stockholm with my wife and a friend
<pitti> amazing city
<seb128> nice
<Laney> very good holidays thank you: lots of food, walking & games including getting my mum to play cards against humanity (hahaha)
<pitti> oh those reminiscences of Abba! (I used to be a fan when I was a kid)
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 spent time with friends and family, playing some tennis and video games in between
<seb128> good time for eoy holidays ;-)
<larsu> pitti: happy new year!
<larsu> I had great holidys as well. The usual: hanging out with family and eating a lot
<seb128> Laney, lol, how did she find the cars against humanity? ;-)
<seb128> cards
<Laney> she didn't want to play properly so just did the card tsar bit
<Laney> i think 1 game was enough :P
<seb128> hehe
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, i just got an FF update on precise ... afterwards FF refused to start
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, i had to remove firefox-locale-de to make it work again ... something seems out of sync
<tkamppeter> doko, no, I had only done some experiments for the Nexus 7 Ubuntu desktop, but nowadays I do not package XBMC any more.
<tkamppeter> doko, one thing which also made me stopping with that is that there are live TV modules with non-suitable licenses and so these models need appropriate package splitting.
<tkamppeter> doko, if you are packaging XBMC I have a simple patch which makes it working on the Ubuntu desktop with touch screen (with mouse it works perfectly).
<doko> tkamppeter, I don't care, just merged because it was ftbfs. kept your two arm patches
<Laney> Mirv: mitya57: qtcreator's RPATH looks borked
<Laney> no wait, lies, $ORIGIN is a real thing
<Laney> my brain was borked!
<mitya57> By the way, do I get it right that qtcreator is the only remaining qt5.2 blocker?
<Mirv> mitya57: it's one of many, a lot of packages have problems if you see the recipe builds at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages - I have tried to parse the dependency chain to find current blockers at http://pad.ubuntu.com/qt52-dependencies
<Mirv> bug #1258057 suggests a newer stable branch snapshot of at least qtdeclarative would be needed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1258057 in Unity API "unity-api fails to build against Qt 5.2" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258057
<mitya57> Mirv: Thanks. Currently most of Qt auto-synced stuff and pyqt5 is blocked by that transition, so I *am* interested in moving it forward
<mitya57> OK, that build overview will be a good start for me.
<Laney> buh
<Laney> I can't give the password box focus to unlock my desktop
<seb128> try keyboard navigation? (e.g tab)
<Laney> nope but it came back after I let it blank again
<ogra_> attach a kinect and dance your password :)
<seb128> or smile to the webcam to unlock!
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> some of the symbols would be quite tricky to dance
 * Laney still has that picture of attente to hax his phone
<Laney> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=905935
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 905935 in gnome-screensaver "virt-viewer - unable to enter gnome-screensaver password" [Urgent,Closed: errata]
 * Laney takes that patch
<Laney> guess g-s is really really dead upstream, that's not committed there
<ochosi> Laney: has there been a decision yet on whether light-locker will be used over gnome-screensaver?
<ochosi> (in 14.04)
<Laney> I think l-l was the intention, but I don't know about doing the integration
<ochosi> don't think there's really much to do for you
<ochosi> (update the session-indicator and session itself i suppose)
<seb128> ochosi, light-locker sends you to the greeter no?
<ochosi> seb128: yes, it uses the greeter as un/lock screen
<seb128> ochosi, right, that's not going to happen for this cycle then
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> because of VT switching?
<seb128> ochosi, the greeter is on another VT, which means your seat becomes unactive, which means audio playback, mic, etc would stop on lock screen
<ochosi> can't that be fixed somehow?
<seb128> which is especially annoying if you let your computer play music or are in a call
<ochosi> yeah, otoh in a multi-user env it's what's supposed to happen...
<Laney> yes, when you user switch it's intended
<Laney> but probably not for screen locking though
<seb128> well, it's not intended if you idle and the screensaver kicks in
<ochosi> yeah, true. for some strange reason this always worked for me here
<ochosi> my music keeps playing when the screen gets locked
<seb128> on the greeter?
<ochosi> i know that it doesn't work for others, but it seems it's theoretically possible
<ochosi> yes
<seb128> weird
<ochosi> and since lightdm does distinguish between switch-to-greeter and lock_hint, it could probably be tackled
<seb128> righ
<seb128> right
<seb128> it could
<seb128> it's just not safe enough for a LTS cycle
<ochosi> i recently patched lightdm-gtk-greeter to blank the screen upon locking (to reduce vt-switching flickering)
<seb128> that's the sort of changes you want to do some cycles in advance to have time to get feedback on the potential side effects
<ochosi> you know that light-locker is a fork of g-s 3.6 i suppose?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> basically g-s without the GTK UI
<ochosi> yup
<seb128> well, in any case we would like to use the greeter as lock screen
<seb128> it's just too much change for a LTS cycle
<ochosi> ok, understood
<seb128> it's easy enough to opt in to do that for those who want it though...
<ochosi> who would know a bit about keeping stuff like music playing on locking? robert_ancell? or someone else as well?
<ochosi> s/locking/VT-switching/
<seb128> well, that's a feature I think
<seb128> only the active seat has access to the devices
<ochosi> right, makes sense
<ochosi> but it could be made conditional
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, my guess is that it's going to be fixed in unity8/ubuntu "touch"
<ogra_> Mir
<seb128> e.g in the futur when playing is done through a service and not by the app itself
<seb128> the service is probably not going to be linked to an active session
<ochosi> hm, but it'll be important for desktops as well, and i guess ppl won't be happy if only the default player supports this
<seb128> ogra_, I think it's more the music-service that's going to resolve that particular issue
<seb128> well, in the futur all apps/players are going to use the service
<ogra_> yeah, but it is Mir keeping the seat and tellig the service to go on i think
<seb128> ogra_, ok, wfm
<seb128> I just know that's something resolved on the ubuntu touch stack
<ogra_> yeah
<ochosi> seb128: well thanks for the heads up. so i guess if i do find a solution for this with the current stuff, that wouldn't change anything for you right?
<ochosi> ("this" being audio playback etc)
<seb128> ochosi, if you find a solution that doesn't make the security team unhappy I guess we could rediscuss it
<seb128> ochosi, we first wanted to use the greeter as lock screen for the LTS, but we decided that stuff like calls/playback cutting on idle->lock screen wouldn't be something users would be happy with, and that maybe it was too much untested arch/changes for a LTS
<ali1234> i don't see how you can guarantee that "in the futur all apps/players are going to use the service" unless you specifically disallow direct access to the audio device
<ali1234> which would basically make ubuntu unusable for playing games or audio/video production
<ogra_> well, apps that want to go on playing while the screen is locked will need to have special permissions
<ogra_> which are provided via the service
<ogra_> other apps will simply stop playing when you lock the screen
<ali1234> also how did this even get implemented? i thought it was impossible to revoke sound access once the device is opened, due to linux not supporting revoke syscall?
<ogra_> device permissions for desktops are handled via policykit
<ogra_> (which in turn talked to consolekit .... which got replaced by logind)
<ogra_> CK and logind unset the seat activity when you are locked .... media playback is by default only allowed for active local seats
<ali1234> that doesn't really answer the question
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> why not
<ali1234> because changing the permissions on a device has no effect if i have already opened it, or so i have been lead to believe
<ogra_> CK/logind revoke the device permissions of the user if you lock the screen
<ogra_> you dont change the device, you change the users permissions
<ali1234> so where does this take effect? presumably at a lower level than pulseaudio?
<Laney> I'm pretty sure it is pulseaudio monitoring the sessions
<ali1234> but doesn't PA run per user, as the user?
<ogra_> its at a lower level ...
<ogra_> or wait, alsa is routed through pulse in any case
<Laney> it can monitor which sessions are active
<ali1234> well it's alsa (library) -> PA -> alsa (kernel)
<ogra_> (ignore me)
<ogra_> right
<ali1234> so if PA is doing it, what stops me from recompiling a PA that just ignores the session?
<ogra_> not sure thats possible
<ogra_> but you could indeed reconfigure alsa for direct device access
<ogra_> and add your user to the audio group
<ogra_> that will switch you back to last century permission mgmt and give you constant access
<Laney> umm yeah, not sure what assigns the acls actually
<seb128> ali1234, nothing blocks you to recompile PA or install another OS on your devices
<ali1234> seb128: i mean as a user
<ali1234> ie without root access
<seb128> not sure what you try to get at
<ogra_> seb128, can pulse actually be compiled without CK/PK/logind mgmt ?
<ogra_> (for user sessions)
 * ogra_ doubts that 
<seb128> ogra_, I've no idea, and I don't think we care
<ogra_> that too :)
<ali1234> seb128: if i open the audio subsystem and start playing and then switch session, precisely which piece of code revokes my access to the audio device? considering that i already have opened the device and linux does not have revoke() it can't be done with normal unix permissions
<seb128> ali1234, the bottom line is that an user process is not going to be able to prevent the system to suspend
<ogra_> ali1234, policykit
<Laney> nope
<ali1234> and which system calls does policykit use to do this? (if any; if not, then how does it do it?)
<seb128> ali1234, I assume it's pulseaudio
<seb128> ali1234, pulseaudio is what routes the sound, it can decide to stop routing to the device for your user
<ali1234> seb128: well if you assume it's pulseaudio - pulseaudio runs in the user's session, so the user can just rebuild their own version of it and run it without needing root. their own version can just ignore the session
<seb128> ali1234, right, and users can also put whatever OS they want on their devices, how is that revelent?
<Laney> You can't modify the udev rules as a user
<Laney> which is where the acls are set
<ali1234> seb128: you need root access to install a new operating system
<seb128> no you don't
<seb128> you need physical access
<ali1234> you don't? in ubuntu you can write to /dev/sda without root?
<seb128> I can boot on an usb stick or a CD and install whatever I want
<ali1234> you are missing the point, and i suspect doing so intentionally
<seb128> no, I'm not understanding what you are trying to argue there
<seb128> sure it's always possible to build/install stuff that are non default
<ali1234> you claim that the user cannot be allowed access to the audio device because it would be a security issue
<seb128> but app writers usually target the normal users
<seb128> in which context?
<seb128> touch or normal desktop user switching?
<ali1234> yet i have demonstrated that any malicious user can simply bypass this by installing their own copy of pulseaudio in ~/bin
<ali1234> normal desktop
<seb128> oh, I never claimed it was a security thing, I said to check with the security team in case they have security concerns
<seb128> I've no clue why things are done the way they are currently done
<ali1234> well here's the thing: it *is* a security issue
<ali1234> the only reason to have the audio cut off when you switch session is in order to mitigate this security issue
<ali1234> but if it is implemented entirely in software which runs as the user the mitigation is ineffective anyway
<seb128> well, it's also to allow the other user to access the device when you switch user I guess
<Laney> it's not true
<Laney> logind ships udev rules to manage the acls which trigger when the session status changes
<ali1234> seb128: that's a good point
<ali1234> i guess it's just to make sound work when you use guest login etc
<Laney> it does also protect against maliciousness
<Laney> the microphone is in the same subsystem
<ali1234> right but if i open the microphone and start recording, and then the ACLs on the device change, i am unaffected because linux does not implement revoke() - i can continue to record all i like
<Laney> show me
<ali1234> unless this issue has somehow been fixed
<ali1234> if so, i would like to know how
<seb128> I've no idea about that, mdeslaur or security guys might know
<mdeslaur> I may be wrong, but I believe udev removes the device and recreates it
<mdeslaur> which invalidates the file handles
<mdeslaur> or, hrm
<mdeslaur> that's actually a good question
<ali1234> Laney: it's demonstrated here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZTdUmlGxVo0#t=1859
<mdeslaur> but it's not just security...something has to manage who gets access to devices when the active user gets switched, and which power policies applies, etc.
<ali1234> i have no idea if it still works the same way, but if it does not, then my question is: what changed?
<ali1234> mdeslaur: yeah i realise that now - there is also an element of cooperation
<mdeslaur> in order to make the lock screen the greeter, a lot of stuff needs to be modified, it's a big undertaking
<ali1234> well it's working in xubuntu - for certain values of working
<mdeslaur> ali1234: and what is making sure the devices stay active when the greeter comes up as a lock screen, and what revokes permissions when another user is selected?
<ali1234> i don't know but i know *something* is, because on xubuntu, your audio player stops when the screen saver starts :)
<mdeslaur> oh, well, that's the issue
<mdeslaur> that's precisely why the greeter needs to be modified, as we _don't_ want devices to be revoked when the greeter comes up
<ali1234> but surely modifying the greeter won't help.. you'd need to modify pulseaudio and consolekit to handle this use case
<ali1234> i mean the greeter doesn't know about this stuff, it's just a thing that draws a login window on screen
<mdeslaur> ali1234: yes, instead of having everything monitor logind, which is monitoring vt switches, logind needs to be controlled by the greeter
<mdeslaur> and the greeter will then decide when it's time to revoke devices (ie: when you actually switch to a new user, instead of a simple vt switch)
<ali1234> yes - assuming you mean the display manager not the actual greeter
<mdeslaur> yes
<ochosi> another use-case is when you want the screen to blank upon locking, which is what normally happens with screensavers/lockers. while we've implemented that in gtk-greeter, it'd be nice if after a mouse-touch it wouldn't again take forever for the screen to go blank...
<ali1234> although, what if the greeter wants to make sounds?
<mdeslaur> and then there's the case of power management
<mdeslaur> if I decided I want my laptop to suspend after 10 minutes, and the greeter is my lock screen...the DM now needs to know what my power management preferences are
<ochosi> yeah, and in a multi-user env, different users might have different powermanager-settings
<ali1234> well in that case, if multiple users are logged in, who's settings get used?
<ochosi> exactly ^
<ali1234> ochosi: i thnk this whole thing might be more trouble that it's worth
<mdeslaur> ali1234: the last user who had an active session
<ochosi> ali1234: possible. i'm starting to think we need to re-fork gnome-screensaver for xubuntu and have locking within the session and use the greeter only for user-switching
<ochosi> ali1234: if we modify how the greeter uses the .ui file, we could theoretically even load the greeter's .ui file with gnome-screensaver
<ali1234> ochosi: yeah i was just thinking that
<mdeslaur> that would be pretty cool
<mdeslaur> something needs to cover the vt anyway
<ochosi> mdeslaur: that's the main advantage of using a gtk greeter over some other stuff ;)
<ochosi> (i mean being able to reuse the .ui file)
<ali1234> ochosi: or even make gnome-screensaver directly use gtk-greeter like how lightdm does
<ochosi> ali1234: hm, that sounds nice, but also like a lot of work, no? :)
<ali1234> no idea
<mdeslaur> ochosi: hehe, at the disadvantage of looking like gtk :)
<ochosi> but yeah, would be the ideal solution
<ali1234> messing with .ui files sounds harder to me :)
<ali1234> reusing the greeter binary would work also with unity-greeter
<ali1234> but they would probably both need to be modified to support it
<ochosi> ali1234: well it's insecure in the sense that you can never know what the UI file of a greeter contains
<ochosi> mdeslaur: yeah, although gtk3 really gives you a lot of freedom
<mdeslaur> ochosi: yes, I'm merely joking ;)
<ochosi> ali1234: so basically a liblightdm would have to be written for gnome-screensaver
<ochosi> mdeslaur: have to admit though, unity-greeter *does* look quite nice... :)
<mdeslaur> you could also perhaps modify gnome-screensaver to actually run the greeter by emulating the dm
<ali1234> yeah that's what i meant
<mdeslaur> ali1234: ah, yes, missed that comment
<ochosi> and it's much better than re-using the .ui file
<ochosi> which would probably end up being a xubuntu-only solution
<ali1234> yeah and lightdm-gtk-greeter only as well
<kenvandine> Laney, yay for removing code!
<Laney> kenvandine: it's to offset my christmas weight gain
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> awesome to consolidate the accountsservice stuff
<Laney> yeah, it felt too nasty to write it again
<mlankhorst> ugh, uploaded xorg 1.15 rebuild to ppa
<Laney> I bet you could reduce the boilerplate even further
<Laney> for example by subclassing
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> Laney, i had one nitpick in your background branch
<Laney> ya, I've fixed it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> thx :)
 * Laney commits
<Laney> you meant in the header file, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<Laney> it's up now
<Laney> thanks for the reviews
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> hey hey hey
<seb128> it's meeting time
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt_, attente, larsu: hello ;-)
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<desrt_> happy newyear!
<larsu> oh, first meeting of the year \o/
<attente> hey
<seb128> happy new year !
<seb128> I hope everyone had good holidays and a nice start of year
 * kenvandine waves
<desrt> it's too cold!
<seb128> ok, let's get started (I expect the summary to be short, most of us are just back since yesterday)
<mlankhorst> it started with uploading x1.15 to ppa and lts-saucy to archive, can't be a good year. :P
<seb128> desrt, would be nice if you could give us some cold and snow back!
<desrt> seb128: please... take it.
<seb128> I just went for some exercice, 13°C out there
<seb128> that's wrong
<larsu> seb128: summer is coming!
<seb128> should be some -10°C with snow
<seb128> larsu, :/
<mlankhorst> get started
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hi all.
<mlankhorst> ;P
<qengho> * Holidays, family, et c.
<qengho> * TODO: Working on High-DPI chromium and multitouch chromium.
<qengho> * Speaking of multitouch:  DONE: gnome-bluetooth pairing small fix.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, where is the new gnome-bluetooth fix? needs sponsoring?
<cyphermox> moo?
<qengho> It will need it, yes.  I'll ping someone soon.
<cyphermox> feel free to bug me about any bluetooth, especially if you want help testing :)
<desrt> cyphermox: hey... i have a bluetooth problem...
<seb128> lol
<cyphermox> desrt: after the meeting :)
<desrt> you said 'any bluetooth', right? :)
<seb128> cyphermox, hide!
<seb128> cyphermox, happy new year btw ;-)
<cyphermox> happy new year :)
<qengho> Sorry I tricked you, cyphermox.
<Laney> get him to test if it happens under 14.04
<seb128> qengho, thanks, just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug (or ping cyphermox since he offered to look at ità
<seb128> )
<Laney> also fwd it upstream!
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, back from holidays yet (I don't think I saw you wrote anything since I'm back)
<seb128> cyphermox, speaking about fwd upstream, I think you still need to do a version of that gnome-control-center ssid fix rebased on trunk
<cyphermox> indeed, I do
<seb128> canonicaladmin doesn't have Sweetshark off
<seb128> but he doesn't seem around so...
<seb128> mlankhorst, your turn!
<mlankhorst> xorg 1.15 upload to ppa (ready for testing with open source drivers and nvidia-177/304), lots of sru verifications, lts-saucy pushing to archive
<mlankhorst> various bugs
<mlankhorst> ^D
<seb128> mlankhorst, do we aim at 1.15 for the LTS?
<mlankhorst> yes
<seb128> is that version stable yet?
<mlankhorst> 1.15.0 has been released
<seb128> was there a discussion about the update (including the Mir team)?
<mlankhorst> ppa:canonical-x/x-staging for testing
<mlankhorst> seems to work with mir
<seb128> and what's the state of fglrx?
<mlankhorst> that's blocking xorg 1.15 atm
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I guess you are going to do a proper call for testing on ubuntu-devel@ in any case before aiming at the archive, right? ;-)
<mlankhorst> I doubt many people will, but in theory it's ready
<seb128> well, an email there would at least assure everyone is aware of the update coming
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hallo
<Laney> • Last year! system-settings tests are failing on the device. Made some headway but they're not working yet: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05683.html
<Laney> • Last year! Some system-settings reviews including attente's icu one (should get that released)
<Laney> • Make a private library to factor out the several places in which we handle AS in system-settings, in preparation for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1265528
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265528 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Share ring tone with greeter via AccountsService" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> • Update libgdata gnome-online-accounts in Debian & sync
<Laney> done done done
<Laney> hey desrt, how come you have to use a different annotation for default string values?
<Laney> is it because of the gvariant text format?
<seb128> Laney, are the tests still not happy on the device? I saw your email in my backlog/read through them, but I'm not sure I got all the details
<Laney> no
<Laney> try that branch I gave
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you need help?
<Laney> that'd be nice
<Laney> I found it quite hard to get advice
<seb128> did you try mardy's suggestion?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I posted a later reply about it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm going to look at that again after the meeting
<Laney> ty
<seb128> I guess holidays didn't help to get replies
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> It'll take me a while to get up to speed on it again anyway
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<desrt> Laney: you don't need to use a different annotation
<desrt> you can use the same one, but then you need to put it in proper gvariant format, including quotes
<desrt> the other annotation lets you skip the quotes
<desrt> stefw thought it would be less confusing this way
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep, back from holidays (but having connectivity issues today)
<desrt> so that's the compromise we reached
<Laney> desrt: ya, that's what I figured, cheers
 * desrt feels like he must be under a mountain of lag right now
<Laney> also, nice lag
<Laney> ha
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.0.43, fixing issues with orientation-requested/landscape, fit-to-page/fitplot, model-specific quirk rule application for PPD-less PostScript printing
<tkamppeter> - poppler: Fixed duplex printing with pdftops, removed ABI-breaking upstream patches
<tkamppeter> - cups: Synced 1.7.0 from Debian, pulling in many Red Hat fixes
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Fixed driver download bug
<tkamppeter> - gutenprint: Added Canon device IDs from upstream for more reliable printer/driver assignment.
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting web server: fixed bug of old Gutenprint version being downloaded.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<Laney> tkamppeter: did you find a non-abi breaking version of the fix?
<tkamppeter> Laney, yes, my original patches.
<Laney> ah ok
<Laney> could you check those packages you emailed me to see if they use the symbol that changed?
<seb128> we are going to have a poppler soname bump this cycle anyway
<tkamppeter> Laney, how should I do this most efficiently?
<seb128> so we can take that patch in when we do that (or just take 0.25/0.26 which is likely to include the change)
<tkamppeter> Laney, the ABI change was a change in the parameter list of a function, if one of the packages had actually used this function it should have FTBFSed.
<Laney> I'd probably grep the source :-)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> someone might have patched though
<Laney> http://162.213.35.4/search?prev=0.14&q=PSOutputDev indicates it's ok
<seb128> let's see about the rdepends when we take the new version, there is going to be a soname transition in any case
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, your turn
<seb128> desrt under lag still?
<seb128> ok, next
<seb128> attente, hey ;-)
<attente> hi seb128
<desrt> finished up the dconf work for the phone guys -- we can now use dconf profiles as a sane way to do customisation...
<desrt> may be worth reopening the question of if we want to do that for different overrides on the desktop...
<desrt> also been doing a lot of work on menus stuff lately... fixed some separator bugs, implemented some new features... and got a bunch of stuff sorted on macos (and did some research there) to get an idea of how menus "ought to" look on various platforms
<desrt> the idea is that we can add a switch to let app authors decide
<attente> uploaded the gnome key grabber work to a ppa, still need to fix a few issues but it's somewhat usable
<attente> https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/gnome-key-grabber
<attente> (eof)
<attente> heh
<desrt> (eof, from my side of the lag)
<seb128> desrt, is there a summary of the dconf changes somewhere?
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<desrt> seb128: the NEWS entry i will write soon?
<seb128> desrt, ok
<seb128> attente, how did it go with the compiz changes? do you need ppa testers?
<attente> seb128, i'm thinking it'd be better to wait till i fix the remaining issues
<seb128> ok, let us know when you need testers then
<attente> seb128, ok
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> larsu, your turn
<larsu> yep
<larsu> I continued working on evince since I didn't manage to finish that in dec
<larsu> (I was pretty sick that last week)
<seb128> attente, oh btw, I'm going to look at your u-s-s changes to re-enable keyboard options (catching up with backlog atm but it's on my todo)
<larsu> reviewed desrt's menu patches
<larsu> and investigated those two bugs you sent me
<seb128> larsu, how is the evince work going? I hope upstream is going to take it, seems you are putting quite some efforts on it ;-)
<attente> seb128, ok, thanks
<larsu> seb128: I talked to chpe briefly, he definitely wants it done. I didn't get a chance to show him my patches yet
<seb128> ok
<larsu> I hope to be finishing that this week
<seb128> larsu, did you try pinging desrt about your eog patch?
<larsu> I'm working on the last tricky bits (the dynamic menus, history and bookmarks)
<larsu> seb128: ya, he doesn't like it :(
<seb128> :-(
<larsu> I mean, he wants me to amend a little thing ;)
<seb128> haha
<larsu> I'll put that on bugzilla tonight, let's see what the maintainers say
<desrt> seb128: i told him a way to make his patch better and reduce the size in half at the same time
<seb128> I trust you guys to come with a working solution ;-)
<desrt> seb128: he apparently doesn't like these kinds of reviews :p
<larsu> not sure whether we should patch it in ubuntu, because I can't estimate the effects of it...
<larsu> I'll let desrt decide
<seb128> ok
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> desrt: I showed you how reviews are done. ok->reviewed
<desrt> the concern here, i think, is if there are plugins that use threads
<seb128> Sweetshark, is your internet better? want to do a status update?
<desrt> if there is an eog plugins repository i'd do some research there
<desrt> larsu: :)
<larsu> desrt: I doubt many people use plugins...
<larsu> desrt: thanks for the input though
<Sweetshark> - building separate l10n works - but waiting for reviews from seb and rene
<Sweetshark> - various bugsquashing/launchpad wiping
<Sweetshark> - reinstall/update/harden my machines/setup
<seb128> desrt, do you have any idea why/how it ends up in that lock?
<Sweetshark> - Ive been attending 30c3: - tldr: everything is broken, internet security in the next year will be "interesting" - here is a part of the horrorshow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0w36GAyZIA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJB1mYEZPPA
<Sweetshark>  - "everything" is including phone Dual_ECDRBG, iPhones and iPads, SIM cards, ATMs, SD cards, X11 (rather lame though), Yubikeys, electric irons, Hotel keys, lawful, interception, SCADA (aka your local nuclear power plant) .... - ... aaand tamagotchis. - FWIW the evil maid attacks talk: http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5600_-_en_-_saal_1_-_201312301245_-_thwarting_evil_maid_attacks_-_eric_michaud_-_ryan_lackey.html might be i
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> Sweetshark, you cut at "ryan_lackey.html might be i"
<seb128> Sweetshark, so you started the new year in security paranoid mode I see? ;-)
<Sweetshark> - building separate l10n works
<Sweetshark> - but waiting for reviews from seb and rene
<Sweetshark> - various bugsquashing/launchpad wiping
<Sweetshark> - reinstall/update/harden my machines/setup
<Sweetshark> - Ive been attending 30c3:
<Sweetshark> - tldr: everything is broken, internet security in the next year will be "interesting"
<Sweetshark> - here is a part of the horrorshow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0w36GAyZIA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJB1mYEZPPA
<Sweetshark> - "everything" is including phone Dual_EC_DRBG, iPhones and iPads, SIM cards, ATMs, SD cards, X11 (rather lame though), Yubikeys, electric irons, Hotel keys, lawful interception, SCADA (aka your local nuclear power plant) ....
<Sweetshark> - ... aaand tamagotchis.
<Sweetshark> - FWIW the evil maid attacks talk: http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5600_-_en_-_saal_1_-_201312301245_-_thwarting_evil_maid_attacks_-_eric_michaud_-_ryan_lackey.html might be interesting for Canonical employees too
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> Sweetshark, the l10n split review is on my todolist
<seb128> Sweetshark, shrug, there was no need to repaste everything for the 1 line that got cut, you could have copied that one
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks ;-)
<Sweetshark> hmm, the copypasta over tmux/ssh/irssi got mangled somehow when there were leading whitespace
<desrt> seb128: i don't know specifically... but a cond vs. a lock is something we've seen before...
<desrt> seb128: the more long-held locks you have the more chance you have of hitting a lock inversion somewhere along the way
<Sweetshark> seb128: and yes, full ack about the security paranoia.
<larsu> desrt: btw, that bug only happens when using unity-gtk-module
<seb128> ok, my turn, short one
<desrt> interesting.
<seb128> I'm just back since yesterday
<seb128> so backlog mostly, emails, bug reports, changes in trusty
<seb128> some discussions about changes that happened, some pings about bugs, tested some updates
<seb128> nothing fancy
<seb128> </monday>
<seb128>  
<seb128> is there any comment/question/other update?
<seb128> seems not, that's a wrap then
<Laney> ta
<seb128> thanks everyone
<larsu> thanks seb128!
<seb128> xnox, could you do "python -c 'import locale; locale.getdefaultlocale()'" in the emulator?
<seb128> or rather
<seb128> python -c 'import locale; print(locale.getdefaultlocale())'
<xnox> seb128: two not three?
<xnox> seb128: i think my runner doesn't set the locale, I guess I should?
<seb128> xnox, I guess you should
<seb128> that error seems to be because locale.getdefaultlocale() returns None
<xnox> seb128: # python -c 'import locale; print(locale.getdefaultlocale())
<xnox> (None, None)
<seb128> which seems buggy
<xnox> seb128: TRUE =)
<seb128> we should handle that case as well I guess, but you can fix it by setting a locale
<xnox> seb128: here are local results - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709987/
<xnox> seb128: I think we do expect all touch users to have a proper & valid locale setup, whichever that might be.
<xnox> seb128: french is default right?
<xnox> =))))))))
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> xnox, locale -a ?
<seb128> xnox, do you have any langpack installed/locale generated?
<seb128> the touch image doesn't have that issue for sure
<xnox> seb128: well, i'm using the touch tarball, not system-image installed. as system-image is not enabled on touch yet.
<xnox> seb128: so there are differences, and the devil seems to be in the details.
<seb128> right
<xnox> seb128: yeah, i have langpacks locales, French Canadian is there so we're golden.
<seb128> xnox, not sure why locale.getdefaultlocale() returns None
 * seb128 reads some code
<xnox> seb128: LANG and LANGUAGE and LC_ALL are empty, LC_* are set to POSIX (not C)..... not sure how that's valid =/
<seb128> $ LANG= LANGUAGE= LC_ALL="POSIX" python -c 'import locale; print(locale.getdefaultlocale())'
<seb128> (None, None)
<seb128> xnox, so, yeah, it's an env issue
<xnox> seb128: there is a helper to push a locale, i'll do that by default for all of them and rerun everything again. Thanks a lot for looking into this! =)
 * xnox has another 2 dozen to sort through
<seb128> xnox, yw
<seb128> xnox, in fact Laney already fixed that issue in trunk
<seb128> +if not lc:
<seb128> +    lc = 'C'
<seb128> +
<seb128> on the u-s-s side
<seb128> I guess we should try to land a new snapshot
<Laney> something is going on there
<Laney> see ci-eng
<xnox> seb128: hm. And setting locale looks non-trivial as it tries to set it with
<xnox>         cmd = "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="\
<xnox>               "org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 "\
<xnox>               "org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetLanguage"\
<xnox>               " string:%s" % args.lc
<Laney> what is that?
<xnox> seb128: and a reboot after that. I want to set it somehow.... pre-boot.
<seb128> Laney, "that"?
<seb128> Laney, the change?
<Laney> that dbus-send line
<xnox> Laney: that's phablet-config util. It does a few things like that.
<xnox> Laney: phablet-config locale --lc fr_CA
 * xnox needs a real system-image device
 * xnox goes to charge grouper.
<seb128> xnox, just backport http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/532 or wait for the new u-s-s upload
<xnox> seb128: i suspect this locale issue also causing ubuntu keyboard failure to switch into caps lock mode.
<xnox> (can't decide if language supports / needs caps lock....)
<Laney> be nice if it used FindUserByName instead of hardcoding that
<xnox> Laney: where do i need to apply "hash randomisation" ? cause if same random number is generated for the same hash-user-account each time, it's a security bug.... (i can guess that e.g. phablet user account is present on the system and thus try to hack it)
 * xnox loves all the fallout from python randomising their hashes ;-)
<xnox> Laney: don't worry about it, it's all re-written in Go anyway...
<Laney> heh
<mvo> seb128: good evening - can I haz a clock in the screenlock please? bug #1265610
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265610 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "[patch] Please display clock in screen lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265610
<mvo> seb128: it even has a patch but needs a *nod* from someone :)
 * ogra_ nods 
<Laney> how is session-migration invoked?
<seb128> Laney, gnome-session calls it
<Laney> ok
<seb128> see 53_add_sessionmigration.patch in there
<Laney> won't work on device then
<seb128> having that gnome-session specific seems wrong
<seb128> we should make it an upstart session job I gues
<seb128> s
<Laney> I guess it could go there now
 * Laney looks at the patch
<seb128> mvo, hey, happy new year!
 * mdeslaur looks at mvo's patch
<seb128> mvo, I'm having a look as well
<Laney> oh, it just executes it
<Laney> could surely be a job then, neat
<larsu> why oh why am I in theming code again :'(
 * Laney applies a fetching gradient to larsu 
<seb128> mvo, speaking of review, anything I can do to get https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/software-properties/handle-no-candidate/+merge/197917 moved? it might be a workaround but it seems still better than nothing?
<larsu> Laney: :D
<xnox> larsu: "theming code" you mean writting color themes for source-highlight ?! =)
<mvo> seb128: good point
<larsu> Laney: I hope you're not using any unico-specific css attritbutes. They only cause trouble.
<larsu> xnox: I mean css really
<xnox> =)))))
<seb128> mvo, mdeslaur: not sure about that clock, is centered right for Ubuntu? also on a dual screen setup I get it on both monitor, where the bg image/unlock dialog is only on one monitor (the other one is empty, now only with a clock)
<mvo> seb128: where do you want it displayed?
<mvo> seb128: happy to adjust the patch
<mvo> seb128: no idea about the dual monitor thing unfortunately
<mdeslaur> does it respect the unity clock's settings? (ie: 12h or 24h, etc.)
<seb128> mvo, I'm a bit unsure, I would have put it on the right (where it is on the desktop) ... but at the same time that screen is nowhere close from an unity session so I'm unsure it makes sense
<seb128> I'm not a designer :p
<mvo> mdeslaur: I don't think so, I need to add code for this
<mdeslaur> mvo: I'm glad you didn't bring the black bar back, it's nice like that
<mvo> mdeslaur: yeah, I do not like the bar either, but just  having the clock looks ok to me
<mvo> mdeslaur, seb128: if there is a chance that this gets merged I'm happy to add support for the unity settings
<mdeslaur> I tend to agree with seb128, on the right would be nicer
<mdeslaur> but I'm not a designer, I just play one on tv
<mdeslaur> I have no objection, seb128?
<seb128> no objection
<mvo> mdeslaur: ha! I don't even do that, so you win
 * mvo will update the patch 
<seb128> mvo, don't spend too much time on it, at least not for now, I need to ping robert_ancell again, he had some work started to make it look like unity-greeter (that was some cycles ago)
<seb128> we should try to do that for the LTS if we can
 * seb128 hates the old boring lock screen
<mdeslaur> yes, would be nice to get the unity look in for the lts
<mdeslaur> If I was responsible for the desktop team, I'd assign at least 3 people to do that :)
<seb128> lol
<mvo> heh
<mdeslaur> that and bring the menus back to all my favourite applications
<mdeslaur> :)
<mvo> ok, I can wait to hear from robert
<seb128> mvo, well, I would just put the clock to the right and upload
<seb128> mvo, if you want to do that
<seb128> mvo, we can decide on the other polish later according to what we do
<davmor2> mvo: happy new year dude, how's life treating you?
<ali1234> tedg: what's happening with indicator upstart launching?
<mvo> seb128: ok, clock is right now, next is to honor the settings from unity
<mvo> hey davmor2! I'm good, thanks! how are you?
<davmor2> mvo: crazy busy but that can only be a good thing right :)
<chrisccoulson> hello mvo! :)
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson! happy new year
<mvo> davmor2: haha - so just like last year (and the year before ;)
<chrisccoulson> mvo, happy new year to you too. how are you doing?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: good, thanks! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> mvo, yeah, pretty good. lots of things to do :)
<seb128> mvo, btw if you want to upload gnome-screensaver, you need to rebase, Laney just sneaked an upload under your feet it seems ;-)
<Laney> what, that was at least an hour ago :P
<mvo> seb128: *weeeh* looking into indicator-datetime it looks like adding support for the indicator-datetime is not entirely trivial
<mvo> hm, maybe its not too bad
<seb128> mvo, that's why I said to not bother, if we go for a greeter like UI we might just load indicator-datetime
<mvo> seb128, mdeslaur: any preferences on the padding? if not I will just use 10px
<mvo> seb128: aha, cool
<seb128> mvo, 10px seems fine to me
<mvo> seb128: so just the padding and wait&see? I can add support for the settings later if it turns out that the greeter like UI does not get done
<seb128> mvo, right, exactly what I suggest, land that and see later depending on what we do or not
<mvo> great
<tkamppeter> larsu, hi
<larsu> tkamppeter: hey
<tkamppeter> larsu, we have our OP call now.\
<Laney> see you tomorrow!
<tedg> ali1234, Yes, have a plan now.
<tedg> Just need to implement the details of it :-)
<ali1234> cool. still going with upstart? going to fix the upstart dbus activation?
<tedg> Yeah, going with Upstart and XDG Autostart.  Basically moving to a "session service"
<tedg> You can start them either way depending on your session manager.
<tedg> So I guess not "going with Upstart" more "going with session manager" where Upstart can be a session manager.
<ali1234> ok... so did you see my MR on indicator3 to remove the timeout?
<tedg> Yes, we need that.  I was going to try and put all the pieces together.  That's one.
<tedg> I haven't reviewed it in detail, but assuming the details are good, it's a patch we want.
<ali1234> i'm not sure if basically any of the code that is left really does anything useful... i only amputated the timeout
<ali1234> i do know that indicator-application is currently non-functional and it's really confusing a lot of people... loads of bug reports about it all over the place
<ali1234> well, outside unity that is
<tedg> Yeah, I think amputation is appropriate. :-)
<tedg> Really I just want to not have code doing process management in libindicator.
<mdeslaur> seb128: that didn't take long: http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1404s-lock-screen-updated-clock-support
<seb128> mdeslaur, lol, crazy websites ;-)
<Laney> why no article about my cool bug fix!
<xnox> Laney: which?
<Laney> any of them :P
<mdeslaur> I now expect a news story about each of my uploads
<Laney> the clock got posted to reddit and everything
<mdeslaur> or else, I'll be pretty disappointed.
<xnox> Laney: hm? URL please, i'm so out of touch =)
<Laney> xnox: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1unhzw/ubuntu_1404s_lock_screen_updated_with_clock/
<xnox> Laney: OMG if _that_ gets a news wire PR release, with screenshots & comments threads, trust me you are a Nobel Prize Winner of All Computer Development =)
<Laney> slow news day :P
<xnox> Laney: reading rick's g+, i wonder if he thinks i moved to phone foundations.... ;-)
<xnox> or even ci
<Laney> haha
<Laney> it was good praise regardless
<xnox> Laney: yeah =) might come in handy when things break ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-08
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> g'day mate!
<didrocks> pitti: Guten Morgen!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: je vais bien aussi, merci
<didrocks> pitti: I wanted to ask you about xpathselect
<didrocks> pitti: IIRC, autopilot is using it
<pitti> didrocks: right, just discussed with robru in #u-touch
<pitti> didrocks: it was the second time I had to upload a no-change rebuild into trusty
<pitti> didrocks: I added a landing ask, robru is on it
<pitti> we need to release dependencies together with packages
<robru> didrocks, oh yeah, I just published that because pitti requested it
<didrocks> ok, and it's only a cross compilation commit, so fine
<pitti> trunk just has some cross-building fixes and our tests run against trunk/daily PPA, so it's fine
<didrocks> yeah, I didn't look yet, but autopilot and xpathselect had the reputation to have landing asks with regressions :)
<didrocks> hence my fear
<didrocks> robru: please go ahead! :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti, robru ;)
<robru> didrocks, done ;-)
<didrocks> robru: so, you release xpathselect + autopilot-gtk again I guess?
<didrocks> or rather you "released"
<didrocks> ;)
<robru> didrocks, nope, just xpathselect. pitti said it would be fine
<didrocks> hum, really? that will pass -proposed?
<didrocks> ah, next one will pick the cross compile change I guess
<didrocks> robru: you need to merge back pitti's changelog for autopilot-gtk though (to not have a yellow prepare for autopilot-gtk)
<robru> didrocks, i dunno, but i trust pitti ;-)
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I figured that, haven't got to it yet
<didrocks> robru: thanks for tracking it to the end :)
<robru> didrocks, also just got ubuntu-html5-theme done. heading to bed soon ;-)
<didrocks> ah, you have done ubuntu-html5-theme at the same time
<didrocks> (just read it)!
<didrocks> great, thanks a lot
<didrocks> have a good night robru :)
<robru> didrocks, no worries, wanted to finish things properly tonight so I can start fresh work tomorrow instead of spending tomorrow cleaning today's mess ;-)
<didrocks> heh, indeed :)
<robru> didrocks, ok, changelog synced in lp:autopilot-gtk. goodnight!
<pitti> robru: thanks
<pitti> robru: sleep well!
<robru> pitti, thanks pitti ;-)
<didrocks> robru: have a good night!
<doko> didrocks, whoever, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg needs your attention ... indicator-datetime lightdm, maybe fonts-wqy-microhe
<didrocks> doko: will have a look, thanks
<didrocks> I don't think we want gnome-panel back :p
<didrocks> oh, and alacarte!
<didrocks> neeeeeed ;)
<doko> didrocks, and nlpsolver is Sweetshark stuff, or Badshark's ;p
<didrocks> yeah, that would be for him :) (I'm sure he has an hilight on Badshark :p)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<mlankhorst> Hello, world!
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, good morning! how are you?
<Laney> seb128: I'm pretty good thanks, had a nice climbing session last night ;-)
<Laney> you?
<didrocks> good morning seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> Laney, didrocks: I'm good thanks ;-)
<seb128> ok, stupid git question
<seb128> I've a checkout, I commited a patch, sent it for review
<seb128> it got approved upstream, but other commits went it meanwhile
<seb128> how do I put it on top of the commit stack?
<seb128> when I "git pull" it asks me to put a merge msg
<Laney> git pull --rebase
<seb128> but I don't want to merge, I just want to put it on top of trunk
<seb128> "Cannot pull with rebase: Your index contains uncommitted changes."
<seb128> Laney, ^^
<Laney> are they the changes from the merge?
<seb128> I ctrl-C-ed the merge
<Laney> git diff
<seb128> since I didn't want to enter a commit msg
<seb128> but maybe it something
<seb128> $ git diff
<seb128> $
<seb128> I guess I'm going to rm -rf and checkout again
<pitti> git reset --hard origin
<seb128> git is such a pain to use :/
<pitti> (if you want to completely throw away your changes)
<Laney> that'll kill his local patch
<pitti> so, "git stash save" first
<pitti> then reset, then "git stash pop"
<seb128> (no I don't, I just want to push that patch that got approved)
<seb128> thanks guys
<seb128> I've rm-ed the dir and I'm doing a new checkout
<seb128> it's over me how people can find git usable ;-)
<Laney> you could probably have done git reset --hard <yourcommit>  ; git pull --rebase
<seb128> the reset would have wiped out my commit no?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I thought that's what you wanted to do
<Laney> if you give it a commit id it resets to that one
<pitti> seb128 | I've rm-ed the dir and I'm doing a new checkout
<larsu> seb128: you're telling people that edit text in vi that git is hard to use?!
<Laney> now that sounds like me and bzr
<larsu> Laney: not having an index already kills bzr's (slightly) friendlier command line for me
<seb128> hum
<seb128> IRC split?
<seb128> I was saying
<seb128> <seb128> pitti, I wanted to do the equivalent of "bzr uncommit; bzr pull; bzr commit; bzr push"
<seb128>  e.g just update my checking to current trunk
<seb128>  and then put back my diff on top to commit/push
<seb128>  
<seb128> well, anyway, I did a fresh checkout and I'm just redoing my commit on top now
<pitti> seb128: git pull --rebase
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that's what I said at the start :-)
<seb128> pitti, that was giving me the fing^W "Cannot pull with rebase: Your index contains uncommitted changes."
<pitti> seb128: so, stash them away first
<pitti> git stash save
<pitti> git pull --rebase
<pitti> git stash pop
<pitti> gives you current trunk plus your local  commits on top, plus the uncommitted changes
<seb128> noted for next time
<seb128> I had no uncommited changes
<pitti> seb128: err, but apparently you did?
<seb128> out of whatever git might have done when I tried "git pull" (without the --rebase)
<pitti> seb128: ah, so probably a half-done merge
<seb128> which I ctrl-Ced when it asked me for a merge msg
<seb128> since I didn't want to merge
<pitti> ah, "git reset --hard" would probably have done it, but seems you solved it now
<seb128> that would have thrown away my commit as well no?
<pitti> I've done the "format-patch, store them away, rm -r, re-clone, and git am" exercise a lot of times, too
<pitti> seb128: no, just the uncommitted changes (the noise from teh cancelled pull)
<seb128> yeah, that's what I always end up doing :/
<pitti> seb128: "git reset --hard" == "bzr revert"
<pitti> seb128: "git reset --hard origin" ~= "re-clone"
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that origin thing in git doesn't make any sense to me
<pitti> (and yes, git doesn't make sense)
<seb128> I should just write all those down
<Laney> it's kind of like :parent
<pitti> at least not for people who don't want to think much about RC
<seb128> and not try to find a logic to it but just copy recipes
<Laney> i don't know how to do the equivalent in bzr
<seb128> Laney, I never use that either :p
<Laney> bzr push --remember :parent is good
<pitti> all these indexes, heads, origins, branches concepts are pretty hard to grok, and absolutely unnecessary for 95% of the projects out there
<seb128> right, that's my main issue with git
<pitti> I really like how bzr says "there are branches only, period"
<seb128> I don't care about all those details, don't need them and don't want to have to think about them
<pitti> I forgot "repositories" in above list
<seb128> yet it's impossible to do anything without running into them
<pitti> seb128: that's pretty much what I did, too -- find out how to do the most common workflow, curse about it, memorize it, and stop thinking about it
<Laney> git rebase -i ♥
<pitti> Laney: indeed, that and bisect are the only two things I really like about git
<seb128> Laney, what does rebase -i do?
<Laney> Gives you a nice way to reorder, rename and change commits
 * seb128 never really rebase anyway
<seb128> I just uncommit;pull;commit
<seb128> or uncommit/commit if I want to change a commit msg
<larsu> git commit --amend
 * larsu loves that and hates that he has to jump through hoops for the same thing in bzr
<pitti> larsu: ok, good point, too
<Laney> pitti: Indeed, those are great. I'd add having all the branches in the same place to my list too
<seb128> I hate that, it doesn't work with my brain
<pitti> Laney: that's actually a negative for me; git's concept of "checkout" (switch between branches) is utterly broken
<seb128> I never know in what branch I am
<pitti> as it only changes the tracked files, not the built files
<pitti> so it's useless for anything that gets compiled
<seb128> I keep screwing up and commiting to the wrong one/checking out the wrong one
<pitti> my $PS1 shows which git branch I'm on
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I clean a lot I guess
<pitti> 0 martin@donald:~
<pitti> $ cd upstream/upower/
<pitti> 0 (master) martin@donald:~/upstream/upower
<Laney> it makes comparing/cherry-picking/creating/merging quite easy for me
<seb128> Laney, seems like you are an heavy vcs user ;-)
 * seb128 mostly does packaging and u-s-s
<pitti> I find that a lot easier in bzr with separate dirs per branch, but that's a matter of taste I guess
<seb128> neither of those have branches or stuff to cherry pick or such
<pitti> (and I use built sources a lot)
<Laney> yeah I guess it is
<Laney> I did most of my learning with Debian packaging branches which I build out of tree anyway
<diwic> seb128, ok, switching
<seb128> diwic, larsu: hey
<seb128> diwic, we didn't fork g-s-d to u-s-d yet but that's likely to happen this cycle
<seb128> having the dialog in there is fine
<seb128> but we don't have g-s-d in unity8
<seb128> so if you do that here it means it's not futur proof and that you are going to need to redo it somewhere else in the next cycles
<diwic> seb128, yeah, it's not that much code so I don't think that's a problem
<diwic> seb128, so at this point, should I prepare my code to be a patch/branch against g-s-d and you will merge it?
<diwic> seb128, or want me to wait for the fork?
<seb128> diwic, g-s-d is fine, the fork is basically going to be a copy of g-s-d with renames when we do it
<seb128> well, at first
<diwic> seb128, ok, then we have a plan :-)
<seb128> diwic, great
<diwic> seb128, is it lp:ubuntu/gnome-settings-daemon ?
<seb128> diwic, no, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu
<diwic> seb128, ok, thanks
<Laney> xnox: upstart halp
<xnox> Laney: ok =) trading that for locales help =)
<Laney> I want to write a user session job for session-migration but I'm not sure what it's start on should be
<Laney> it wants to be 'started dbus' but also ideally to block session starting
<Laney> but not to assume gnome-session
<xnox> Laney: let me see, i think we can do that.
<Laney> I found 'wait jobs' in the cookbook ...
<xnox> Laney: start on (started dbus and starting xsession-init)
<xnox> Laney: this will result in dbus + all bridges available + pulseaudio, and will block xsession event which is before any desktopy stuff starts.
<xnox> I think.
<xnox> Laney: initctl2dot is your friend to visuallise things.
<Laney> even though dbus is also 'starting xsession-init'?
<xnox> Laney: yeah, at the moment dbus blocks xsession-init, and you want to "continue blocking xsession-init" until you are done but with dbus available.
<Laney> oh okay I was worried they would deadlock
<larsu> are there themes other than light-themes using unico?
<xnox> Laney: in practice, it's equivalent to changing "xsession-init" to: start on started session-migration
 * larsu is about to hack something really badly
<xnox> Laney: assuming that session-migration will be type "task"
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> let me try that
<larsu> hm, looks like mythbuntu-default-settings and lubuntu-artwork depend on it
<xnox> Laney: =)
<Laney> hopefully it'll work on the device after this ...
<xnox> Laney: my problem however is that /etc/default/locale is set, /etc/environment has two lang variables, yet my booted phablet user does not have locale set =(
<Laney> got anything in ~/.pam_environment?
<xnox> Laney: *sigh* so it sets locale when I do serial tty login....
<xnox> Laney: but not when doing adb shell, nor when doing adb shell sudo -u phablet -i
<Laney> indeed, it's the same on the device
<Laney> doesn't seem to read /etc/environment
<xnox> Laney: i think i want to change android-tools-adbd job to source /etc/environment I think...
<xnox> or someother way make adb act more like login / pam aware thing
<Laney> I think a lack of PAM-ness is the root problem indeed
<Laney> can you use ssh instead?
<xnox> not really no.
<xnox> emulator networking stack is crap & unreliable. And we don't want ssh open by default, so we are tied to adb.
<Laney> okay :/
<Laney> I guess you could get far enough by doing what you need on an ad-hoc basis
<ogra_> xnox, ssh is installed, just add something that calls "start ssh" in the emulator bootup
<Laney> I guess that's "we don't want ssh open by default"
<ogra_> i would vote for having ssh enabled by default in the emulator
<Laney> I don't know if it'd be possible to have adb shell run the pam stack somehow but that feels best to me
<ogra_> no, wont
<ogra_> at least not without a lot hackery
<Laney> well, I didn't imagine it would come for free
<ogra_> especially since i was told we need to keep adb for android compatibility we cant really change it to much
<Laney> mmm, since it's not forked I suppose
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it needs to stay command compatible at least
<Laney> I don't know enough of the architecture to answer what happens on the phone side
<Laney> that's where I guess it would happen
<xnox> Laney: exec sudo -i adb => should result in all the pam stack environment to be present ;-)
<pitti> jibel: I committed the pci_add → {device,drive}_add change, I also tested it under precise
 * xnox updates g+ mood to Evil
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> O_O
<ogra_> xnox, dont the emulator scripts already modify the rootfs ? i think it would make sense to rm /etc/init/ssh.override
<Laney> anyway, that starting condition seems to work
<Laney> thanks!
<xnox> Laney: your welcome.
<xnox> ogra_: i disagree that we want ssh, in either dev device / final device / emulator. And it's a problem that $ adb shell, does not have correct locale set, across the board - regardless ssh having it's pam/LOCALE ducks in a row
<ogra_> xnox, well, we need ssh so it will always be installed
<ogra_> (just not enabled due to the default .override file)
<ogra_> (the sdk enables and uses it)
<xnox> ogra_: with emulator we don't have "normal networking" nor "usb networking" only via qemud_pipes, which is multiple times worse than $ adb shell, which is qemud_pipes "native".
<ogra_> ah, k
<xnox> ogra_: or driving serial tty, which beats them all =)
<xnox> "... with Ctrl+C killing emulator, nice feature"
<ogra_> heh
<popey> Hm. Just updated my trusty desktop and it's broken, dropping to VESA video mode ☹
<davmor2> tseliot: so I'm not getting the nvidia crash on start up now woohoo
<popey> oh, not just me?
<xnox> popey: reboot into 3.12 kernel, i don't think all binary drivers were upload for 3.13 yet.
<popey> ah
<popey> this shouldn't happen. ☹
<popey> nope. 3.12 is broken too
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714683/
<davmor2> popey: man I wish I read your line before I updated :(
<popey> is there a bug for this?
<popey> [    16.920] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<davmor2> popey: go into the terminal and disable nvidia
<popey> disable as in remove the package?
<davmor2> popey: see if the neuvau driver works at least it will give you a desktop again
<seb128> popey, wrong channel, try #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel
<seb128> well "wrong channel"
<seb128> you probably want to notify the kernel guys
<popey> well. I was trying to see if any other desktop users had the same issue, hence being here. Happy to file it with whoever you think.
<seb128> I think most of us use intel
<seb128> which obviously doesn't have those binary driver issues...
<tseliot> davmor2: great :)
<davmor2> popey: changing to kernel 3.12 worked for me
<tjaalton> popey: where did you get 3.13?
<popey> well, I'm on 3.12 now and it's still failing
<davmor2> tjaalton: apt-get update
<davmor2> upgrade even
<tseliot> popey: in 14.04? Can you get me some logs please?
<tjaalton> on -proposed?
<popey> no
<popey> trusty main
<tjaalton> not here
<seb128> tjaalton, 3.13 was published in trusty earlier today
<tjaalton> huh
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> tjaalton, you use a mirror?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714725/
<tjaalton> my own and it seems fi.
<tjaalton> used to be the main mirror
<popey> tseliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714683/
<popey> tseliot: what logs do you need?
<tjaalton> ah no, just my own :P
<popey> tseliot: what should I file a bug against? kernel?
<tjaalton> popey: you have linux-generic installed, and the headers?
<popey> one mo, just rebooting after removing nvidia*
<tseliot> popey: yes, it's probably a matter of installing the headers, for 3.12, at least. I'll upload a fix for 3.13 later today
<popey> linux-image-generic: Installed: 3.13.0.1.3
<tjaalton> linux-generic?
<tjaalton> the meta package that pulls headers
<popey> linux-generic: Installed: (none)
<tjaalton> there you go
<popey> why dont I have that?
<tjaalton> don't remove it ;)
<popey> dont assume I did
<tjaalton> check dpkg.log
<popey> alan@wopr:~$ dpkg -l linux-generic
<popey> dpkg-query: no packages found matching linux-generic
<popey> no refernece to linux-generic in dpkg.log
<tjaalton> what was the system installed with?
<tjaalton> release
<popey> 12.04 probably
<popey> how can I tell?
<tjaalton> and upgraded from it?
<popey> ya
<tjaalton> /var/log/installer
<popey> maybe older
<tjaalton> did you upgrade straight to trusty?
<popey> jan 2 2012
<popey> no
<popey> i upgrade like a good boy
<tjaalton> then I can't see how nvidia worked before if you didn't have the headers meta pkg installed..
<tjaalton> dpkg.log.* probably doesn't go far enough
<popey> it worked this morning
<popey> and has worked for months
<tjaalton> on what?
<popey> 14.04
<tjaalton> uh
<popey> i just did my usual daily update today and boom
<popey> and I _do_ have headers installed
<popey> so I think this is a red herring anyway
<popey> ii  linux-headers-3.13. 3.13.0-1.16    amd64          Linux kernel headers for version 3.13.0 on 6
<tjaalton> headers for what?
<tjaalton> linux-headers-generic?
<popey> linux-headers-3.13.0-1-generic: Installed: 3.13.0-1.16
<popey> linux-headers-3.13.0-1: Installed: 3.13.0-1.16
<popey> installing ubuntu-desktop task doesn't want to add anything
<popey> so it's not like I have anything missing
<tjaalton> it's not what should pull it
<tjaalton> hardwired to the installer
<tjaalton> but no linux-headers-generic?
<popey> i have linux-headers-generic, as I said, linux-generic I don't have
<popey> 2014-01-08 12:50:00 status installed linux-headers-generic:amd64 3.13.0.1.3
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> so that's enough
<tjaalton> check /var/lib/dkms if the build logs are still there
<popey> i only see bbswitch and vboxhost
<popey> (and dkms_dbversion)
<tjaalton> so purging nvidia got rid of those, nice
<tjaalton> :)
<popey> hah
<tjaalton> try reinstalling
<popey> k
<popey> nvidia-current?
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> hmm no
<tjaalton> it's old
<popey> bah
<tjaalton> nvidia-331
<popey> ok
<tjaalton> tseliot: is the nvidia-current transitional pkg still needed?
<popey> DKMS: install completed.
 * popey reboots
<popey> tjaalton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714792/  dkms log
<tjaalton> that's for 3.13, did it build for 3.12 ok?
<popey> i see no directory for 3.12
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714800/
<tjaalton> tseliot: shouldn't it build the module for all the kernels?
<tseliot> tjaalton: nope
<popey> i thought it always used to
<tseliot> it's always the kernel in use and the latest kernel
<tseliot> if the latest kernel is the one in use then it builds only for one
<tseliot> imagine having 10 kernels installed and having to build the module 10 times every time...
<popey> imagine having a broken desktop ☻
<popey> right, rebooted and no dice, still broken.
<tjaalton> popey: so boot the previous kernel.. does it build then?
<popey> ok
<tseliot> popey: BTW don't use it with 3.13
<popey> ok
<tjaalton> kinda weird that it was pushed through without checking the dkms builds first..
<davmor2> tseliot: no really might it not work with 3.13 grrrrrrr
 * popey has built, reboots to 3.112
<tseliot> davmor2: I have written patches for it and I'm about to test them. Unfortunately this is isn't the only thing I'm working on
 * tseliot is very very busy
<popey> 3.12 works
<tjaalton> tseliot: is fglrx busted too?
<popey> tseliot: where do you want this filed?
<tseliot> tjaalton: I think so
<tseliot> popey: "this" being what?
<popey> this is a bug.
<popey> i can't be the only nvidia/ati owner on 14.04?
<tseliot> popey: are talking about 3.13 or the fact that linux-generic wasn't installed?
<popey> either/both
<tseliot> the latter is probably not a bug
<tseliot> the former is just that I didn't have enough time to fix the drivers and I don't think we need a bug report about that. I'm already on it
<tjaalton> replied to k-t about this..
<tjaalton> tseliot: drop everything else ;)
<tjaalton> these are a priority now
<tseliot> tjaalton: even the hwe stuff?
<tjaalton> what's that?
<tseliot> not in a public room ;)
<tjaalton> i'd say so.. how long does it take to fix these?
<seb128> how come the kernel gets uploaded without checking that the video driver still work? (is that what happened?)
<seb128> did anyone ping the kernel team about that?
<tjaalton> "When I looked on Friday fglrx was still broken, so I hassled Alberto on
<tjaalton> IRC. He said he would fix it this week which I assume must have
<seb128> e.g move that discussion to -kernel I would say
<tjaalton> happened. So, +1 from me."
<seb128> or -devel
<tseliot> for 331, I can deliver the fix today, assuming it works
<tjaalton> -- rtg yesterday
<tjaalton> tseliot: right, focus on the latest versions first
<tseliot> "this week" means this week
<tjaalton> exactly
<tseliot> so breakage was expected
<seb128> no, it was not
<seb128> we shouldn't upload stuff when they are not ready
<seb128> can we move that discussion to a channel where kernel people are around as well?
<popey> ok
<tjaalton> right, so it was expected since it wasn't coordinated well enough :)
<seb128> how do we make sure it doesn't happen again next time?
<seb128> can we have autopkgtests or something for that?
<tseliot> I think we have those tests in place
<pitti> ubuntu-drivers-common's autopkgtest check that fglrx, nvidia, and friends build; but they aren't triggered from new kernel uploads
<rickspencer3> good morning desktoppers
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, happy new year!
<rickspencer3> hey pitti
<rickspencer3> happy new year to you too!
<Mirv> mlankhorst: (my free time stuff) bug #1243261 is so far the only bug I've encountered with Haswell + LTS-S. I've been using the patch in there now since last week and Xv has worked.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243261 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-saucy (Ubuntu) "apparent GPU hang on haswell laptop when playing movie using XVideo output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243261
<seb128> ok, time for some exercice, be back in 1 hour
<mlankhorst> jasoncwarner__: ping
<Laney> hmm
<mlankhorst> no hmms!
<Laney> pitti: maybe you can help me... Have you ever seen python-dbus complain about not being able to parse the introspection data? http://paste.debian.net/75028
<pitti> Laney: sorry, I've never seen this
<Laney> hmm
 * Laney applies some hax
<mlankhorst> 0x1a7e4
<Laney> that's hex
<mlankhorst> yeah your name doesn't work well in hex
<davmor2> Laney: hax in hex, what wrong with normal programming languages like everyone else?
<Laney>       <annotation name="org.freedesktop.Accounts.DefaultValue" value="[{'defaults': <true>}]"/>
<Laney> it can't parse that
<rickspencer3> hey all, I got that bug back where I can't log in with LightDM unless I use the universal access menu
<mlankhorst> Laney: so why isn't it simply value="true" ? :P
<Laney> mlankhorst: it's a{sv}
<Laney> aa{sv}
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, how "can't log in"? you can type? the session refuses to start?
<Laney> desrt: how should I fix ^^^ in a dbus interface file? If I escape the <>s then they get converted back by gdbus
<desrt> Laney: sounds like a gdbus bug
<desrt> let me look at that
<desrt>   g_string_append_printf (string_builder, "%*s<annotation name=\"%s\" value=\"%s\"",
<desrt>                           indent, "",
<desrt>                           info->key,
<desrt>                           info->value);
<desrt> doesn't escape the value
<desrt> fail.
<desrt> Laney: i'll file a bug and start looking at a patch
<Laney> you beauty, thanks
<desrt> i hate the format of dbus annotations :(
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=721796
<ubot2> Gnome bug 721796 in gdbus "insufficient escaping in g_dbus_annotation_info_generate_xml()" [Normal,New]
<desrt> Laney: got a couple of patches on that bug now, if you want to test it
<desrt> some independent confirmation of fixage is always welcome :)
<Laney> nod, I was looking at g_markup_printf_escaped too
<Laney> will try in a little bit
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, happy new year!
<seb128> jdstrand, could you have a look to those trivial diffs, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156927424/patch and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156928800/patch2 and tell me if that's ok to merge in the evince apparmor profile (they look fine to me but I prefer to ask before merging them)
<seb128> jdstrand, without that evince fails to open .pdf.xz files
<jdstrand> seb128: hi!
<jdstrand> seb128: ack, go ahead
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128, it's the "I can't type" one
<rickspencer3> only mentioning it because I thought it was fixed
<seb128> hum, I don't know about that bug, never saw it
<seb128> jdstrand, looking through evince bugs, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1265491 is an apparmor issue ... do you know if that a standard issue/solution (e.g a "add that 1 line")
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265491 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince failes to create new directory on USB-Stick (Save Dialog)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jdstrand, the log have that error
<seb128> [29823.851075] type=1400 audit(1389199770.160:157): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=14276 profile="/usr/bin/evince" name="/media/user/A3D9-8295/debug/" pid=14347 comm="evince" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<seb128> some open calls denied on the device as well
<jdstrand> seb128: I think this would be ok in the usr.bin.evince profile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6715804/
<seb128> jdstrand, let me try, thanks!
<Sweetshark> woho: US embassy warns its citzens to move around in my town *veeewy* *carefully* -- http://germany.usembassy.gov/hamburg-restricted-zone/
<seb128> jdstrand, that works, thanks again ;-)
<jdstrand> cool, glad to hear
<jasoncwarner__> hey all! hope you all had a good holiday and new year!
<kenvandine> hey jasoncwarner!
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: heya!
<seb128> jasoncwarner, hey, welcome back, happy new year!
<larsu> hi jasoncwarner! Happy new year
<stgraber> not sure if we have any lightdm people around, but I thought I'd just mention that you can't logout and login again on the current daily live image
<stgraber> lightdm doesn't list the "ubuntu" user (quite probably because its uid is < 1000) but also doesn't let me manually enter a login and password
<stgraber> instead it only shows the remote login thing
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-09
<pitti> Good morning
<makara> hi. I have a paper-cuts issue
<makara> I love Docky, even if it's mono and crashes often (and on every upgrade)
<makara> the issue I'm having is it doesn't hide anymore
<makara> i must have changed some setting in CCSM and now hiding options like intellihide, window-dodge just don't do their thing
<sarnold> you may wish to try #docky
<mlankhorst> Hello, world!
<makara> sarnold, thx
<makara> sarnold, but there's no-one in there
<Laney> hey
<Laney> stgraber: I'd file a bug and assign it to Robert
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hey seb128, I'm good thank you
<Laney> played board games in the pub yesterday including http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/131357/coup which is a fun one ;-)
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> "board games in the pub" sounds like a nice evening ;-)
<seb128> my evening was boring compared to that :p some house-cleaning and videogame playing
<Laney> heh
<Laney> found some people recently who are into games so we get together every week or so to play a couple
<seb128> nice! ;-)
<Laney> houses need cleaning too :P
<seb128> lol, indeed :p
<seb128> hum
<seb128> daily upgrade is unhappy
<mitya57> Do we have some glib masters here who can look at bug 1256961?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256961 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "new glib (2.39.1) causes some indicators & nautilus to not load promptly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256961
<seb128> mitya57, glib master -> desrt
<seb128> though that has "indicator" in the name so maybe larsu can help as well
<Laney> I looked at that towards the end of last year after darkxst pinged but I didn't find out what was up
<Laney> gnome-session stays in the intialisation phase for ages
<larsu> interesting...
<larsu> sounds like indicator-applet needs a long time to init and gnome-panel waits for that?
<mitya57> Maybe...
<mitya57> Can it be caused by moving indicators to Upstart jobs?
<Laney> You see the keyboard and messaging indicator
<Laney> then <delay>, then the rest and the session is initialised
<larsu> Laney: hm. It shouldn't block when loading the indicators
<larsu> also, session shouldn't take that long
<Laney> is there something different about the first two?
<Laney> anyway, try gnome classic in a VM or something and you'll see it
<larsu> session does more initialisation
<larsu> otherwise I can't think of a difference right now
<larsu> they are all ported to upstart, right?
<seb128> what indicators are running or not shouldn't make a difference to the loader/panel right?
<larsu> ya
<larsu> "shouldn't"
<larsu> but looking at the last commits in -applet, it does some weird strcmps on indicator names
<Laney> hmm, maybe they are the ones that are non-upstart
<Laney> the problem still happens if you don't launch under upstart though
<larsu> Laney: indeed, messages and keyboard don't have upstart scripts
<larsu> the other ones do (I checked sound and power)
<Laney> nod
 * larsu finds memory leaks
<larsu> unlikely to be the problem though :)
<larsu> or _a_ problem, for that matter
<larsu> Laney: does gnome-panel or the applet emit that weird upstart signal?
<Laney> I don't know, probably not
<larsu> well ya
<Laney> been staying away from that stuff ...
<larsu> there's your problem
<larsu> me too :)
<Laney> what's the timeout?
<larsu> it's really really dumb
<larsu> Laney: what timeout?
<Laney> the indicators all appear after some delay
<seb128> well, if the signal is not emited those indicators should just not load
<larsu> right
<seb128> nothing should be blocked or delayed
<Laney> what happens to make that work?
<larsu> seb128 finds holes in my theory
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> however
<larsu> but I can't find "indicators-loaded" or "indicator-services-start" in indicator-applet
<Laney> hmm, I think indicators could be a red herring
<Laney> if you emit the signal manually then the session still doesn't initialise
<Laney> but the indicators do appear
<larsu> ah
<larsu> maybe the signal is emitted after whatever is causing the delay in gnome-sesion
<seb128> Laney, what's the issue? what is blocking?
<Laney> gnome-session doesn't get into the "Running" phase
<Laney> not sure if that is the cause or a symptom
<Laney> you see that nautilus isn't handling the desktop yet, no indicators and can't logout via gnome-session-quit
<seb128> if you can reproduce, drop indicator-applet and see if that's still happening?
<seb128> also gnome-session --debug log would be useful
<Laney> I bet anyone can, try flashback in a vm
<larsu> Laney: wfm in a guest session
<larsu> does it matter which flashback?
<larsu> I have a compiz and a metacity one
<Laney> I'm using the metacity one
<larsu> that's what I tried as well
<larsu> hm, I have glib 2.39.2 though, hope that's not a problem
<Laney> no, that's what I have
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> guest session always gives me unity
<seb128> yeah, same here, that's not new
<larsu> wfm?!
<seb128> I didn't have the spare cycles to investigate though
 * larsu feels special these days
<Laney> haha
<seb128> larsu, that's probably another thing you hacked up and don't remember ;-)
<Laney> anyway, try with a real user
<larsu> seb128: I would never do that!
<seb128> sssssure ;-)
<larsu> okay I have both issues after rebooting
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719886/
<larsu> Laney: it seems to think it's in shutdown mode?!
<larsu> or does that log start with an old session
<Laney> the start is me logging out
<Laney> the new one begins around 325
<larsu> hm, this happens for some indicators: gnome-session[12583]: WARNING: Could not parse desktop file indicator-sound.desktop or it references a not found TryExec binary
<Laney> that's because I removed them
<Laney> but it keeps the xdg autostart file
<larsu> ah okay
<ali1234> guys, that's the bug i've been complaining about for weeks
<ali1234> Laney: remember i told you the workaround for it?
<Laney> if you mean the no watchers thing then it's not that
<seb128> ali1234, did you debug it by chance? ;-) or just complained about it?
<seb128> ali1234, I've an endless list of bugs I would like to complain about, that's not going to solve them though :/
<ali1234> i debugged it, yes
<ali1234> then i wrote a fix
<ali1234> then i sent a MR to tedg
<ali1234> that was before christmas
<larsu> neat. Where is it?
<ali1234> spoke to him about it yesterday or the day before
<Laney> didrocks: can I make a release of session-migration?
<ali1234> the MR is attached to the "indicators should use upstart" bug report
<didrocks> Laney: depends, do you need it quickly? I was wondering to not put it to dailies
<didrocks> if it's urgent, please do ;)
<ali1234> the reason that people see indicators not loading is because they will quit if nothing claims them within 500 msec
<Laney> only in as much as I would like to move on with life
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<ali1234> so if your gnome-panel takes 1.5 seconds to load up, then yeah, half the indicators will disappear
<didrocks> ok, feel free, just tell me ;)
<Laney> I'll do it, /and/ you can put it under daily release for the next changes
<Laney> :-)
<larsu> ali1234: this? https://code.launchpad.net/~a-j-buxton/libindicator/remove-timeout/+merge/198070
<ali1234> larsu: that's the one yes
<ali1234> you can also disable the timeout by setting that environment variable
<ali1234> without patching i mean, if you just want to confirm this is the issue
<seb128> ali1234, seems orthogonal to the bug Laney is seeing, in his case the session doesn't fully init (no nautilus bg either, closing session doesn't work)à
<Laney> this is a separate issue to the bug at hand
<larsu> ali1234: there's not much left using IndicatorService. Are you sure that's the issue we're seeing here?
<larsu> also, I fail to see how this would block gnome-panel
<larsu> hm, indicator-application maybe?
<ali1234> yeah i guess you're right. it's a separate bug that is having a knock on effect. if desktop startup is delayed you *will* see this bug too
<Laney> I think one of the first things I tried was setting that variable :P
<larsu> Laney: looking at this again. Is gnome-panel started twice?
<Laney> larsu: Not sure
<Laney> that 'failed to register' message might be the clue
<larsu> I'm pretty sure it is
<larsu> and if it's started twice, then the second instance never inits
<larsu> because it tries to get the name on the bus synchronously
 * larsu is just theorizing while makeing some food. Might be all wrong
<Laney> I tried rolling back to the saucy versions of gnome-panel, g-s-d and gnome-session but it's the same
<Laney> maybe it really is some glib change
<didrocks> Laney: thinking about session-migration, this is working on the destkop as well (through upstart session), right?
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> so, maybe I should remove the hack in gnome-session
<Laney> already changed that
<didrocks> oh great ;)
<Laney> I didn't remove it, because then you wouldn't get migration if you aren't using upstart
<didrocks> Laney: well, I think only our session is really using session-migration TBH
<Laney> was easy to keep it flexible
<didrocks> how do you do it? just for my interest ;)
<Laney> checking for UPSTART_whatever
<didrocks> ah ok, just env variable checking
<Laney> nod
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> do I need to specify the deps for the migration script manually?
<didrocks> not if you are using the dh_migrations
<Laney> like the python libraries it's using
<didrocks> you have a sequence as well dh --with migrations if needed
<Laney> yeah, using that
<didrocks> ah, the script itself
<didrocks> yeah, session-migration just exec it, doesn't care about the langage or what the script does
<didrocks> so you need to have your script ensuring it can run (so bringing its own dep)
<seb128> Laney, is there any gnome-session based desktop not using upstart?
<Laney> gnome-xmonad :-)
<seb128> now that's crazy talk :p
<Laney> yeah, who really uses that :P
<didrocks> I'm surprised how long I wrote session-migration, and it's almost 2 years after that I see a lot of people interesting using it :)
<seb128> didrocks, we have been using it for a few things in previous cycle, so in has already been useful ;-)
<seb128> (e.g migrating the nautilus launcher icon in unity, when the desktop name changed)
<Laney> it's definitely interesting for some phone cases too
<didrocks> yeah, but not as much, I'm happy anyway. It was just a couple of days, but well invastigated :)
<didrocks> investigated*
<didrocks> invested*
<didrocks> grrr :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> indeed
<didrocks> Laney: btw, good news, you are going to be credited again for the system-settings uploads :)
<Laney> credited in what way?
<didrocks> even people committing to trunk directly will be credited, we shouldn't ;)
<Laney> in Changed-By?
<didrocks> your name in debian/changelog
<didrocks> like the [ foo ]
<Laney> oh
<didrocks> as you had with daily release
<Laney> did that stop working?
<didrocks> well, on purpose, yesterday
<didrocks> with the new system
<Laney> fair enough
<Laney> I didn't notice ;-)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> it was on purpose because of… it's complex in case someone brings a branch merging multiple ones
<didrocks> and you have to compare with potential direct commit to trunk
<didrocks> and so on…
<didrocks> but now that we changed slightly the procedure, I rewrote that and it's possible
<seb128> Laney, I submitted a "add the cmake.user to bzrignore" before noticing you sneaked in a similar change in an merge request which had nothing to do the topic ... sorry about the dup, but what do you want to do about that? should I reject mine, or do you want to rebase yours on my branch so we have logical changesets/commits? ;-)
<Laney> approve yours
<Laney> and I'll re-merge it
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/bzrignore-cmake-user/+merge/200988 if you want to +1 it
<Laney> done, thanks
<seb128> the new world order when approved merges land only after upload is going to be annoying for rebases and stuff though :/
<Laney> I can just merge with the branch instead of trunk
<seb128> right
<Laney> but you have to know which ones to do I guess
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> btw for those who didn't notice, we have unity-control-center in universe
<seb128> and gnome-control-center's binary is that same source is now a wrapper that call u-c-c if available or g-c-c.real
<seb128> wooot
<seb128> ubuntu-themes/unico landed, the CI team is rolling nowadays ;-)
<seb128> larsu, ^ your fixes from yesterday are already uploaded to trusty, yeah for working dnd again and nautilus stable columns ;-)
<larsu> that was quick!
<didrocks> isn't it? :) (thanks to Mirv)
<Mirv> :)
<stgraber> Laney: ok, will do
<pitti> whoa, 15 degrés, c'est comme le printemps !
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine, tedg, charles, attente: want to do a settings meeting?
<seb128> pitti, ou l'automne :/
<seb128> il pleut ici aujourd'hui
<pitti> it seems between the US and Europe the average temp is just fine, but in reality it's totally wrong everywhere
<pitti> seb128: non, non, nous avons du soleil !
<pitti> I just did a really nice short walk to think about how to fix these apport popups after logging in
<seb128> how come we still get some of those?
<seb128> didn't you add code to stop prompting about issues from other sessions?
<pitti> seb128: for processes that crash during logout, apparently there are still a lot of them
<seb128> or did we just flag them with some tag?
<Laney> seb128: don't mind, can do if you want
<seb128> Laney, is your mic working in 2014 ? ;-)
<Laney> I looked at tests before the holidays and this week have been working on AS
<kenvandine> seb128, i can if others want to
<pitti> seb128: so far I just have code to stop attaching xsession-errors to reports from other sessions
<Laney> </summary>
<Laney> umm, didn't change anything there ;-)
<Laney> unless google fixed it for me
<pitti> seb128: balloons poked me about bug 1033932, related to bug 1067646
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033932 in apport (Ubuntu) "Error alerts appear on login for problems in previous session" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033932
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067646 in Apport "should report if crash happened at logout/shutdown" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067646
 * kenvandine has done nothing more on uss than a few reviews this week :)
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine: ok, let's have a quick one, just to resume/keep the rhythm, otherwise we are going to keep skipping them as we did before holidays
<Laney> what happened with the person that was supposed to take over wifi/bluetooth?
<Laney> oh okay!
<cyphermox> what?
<seb128> Laney, bluetooth is still charles afaik
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, what what?
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> trigger word
<cyphermox> Laney: you trying to tell me I got fired? :)
<seb128> Laney, Wellark is supposed to do wifi
<Laney> I thought it was both
<Laney> but ok
<seb128> cyphermox, did you just volunteer to finish the touch system settings for bluetooth?
<cyphermox> I didn't think I did
<cyphermox> tbh, I'm not sure I have the time to do that too
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm all alone...
<seb128> kenvandine, stupid google keeps logging me out every time I close firefox
<Laney> huh, weird, I had a spam event on my gcal
<seb128> cyphermox, that's what we were discussing ;-)
<Laney> never seen that before
<seb128> Laney, tedg, charles, attente: anyone coming?
<kenvandine> it's the seb128/kenvandine show :)
<tedg> Sorry, sure
<tedg> Though, I don't wnat to interrupt that :-)
<seb128> that's fine, Laney already did
<tedg> But everyone knows that hangouts never work for Laney
<seb128> he keeps trying though
<seb128> you have to admire the motivation
<tedg> Heh, insanity is trying the same thing... ;-)
<mlankhorst> .. this time it's different!
<Laney> you guiz
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard/+merge/186862 if you want to help reviewing
<seb128> Laney, did you want to block on the upstart stuff?
<Laney> not as such
<Laney> wah, I looked at it again
<Laney> maybe xnox or one of the guys can advise on a better way
<xnox> hm?
<kenvandine> we should get him to update the branch from latest trunk to get another CI build
<kenvandine> so we can get debs to test
<xnox> Laney: seb128: that job looks odd, as it will unconditionally run welcome wizard, and if that exits non-zero it will block starting the session / unity8.
<seb128> mterry_, ^
<kenvandine> i guess the latest debs aren't that outdated from trunk, but there has been some change
<xnox> Laney: seb128: if it's not ready now, it's best to have pre-start check which checks for a magic file /to/ run wizards, instead of current logic of running it unconditionally.
<xnox> Laney: seb128: or otherwise guarantee that our base images / initramfs does "touch ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run"
<xnox> Laney: seb128: and those who are testing the wizard, would remove that file and reboot.
<Laney> does the dconf bridge work?
<xnox> Laney: it does, but nobody used it yet =)
<Laney> could use that
<kenvandine> i think i prefer the file myself
<Laney> anyway, I'm more concerned about the start_xsession() behaviour
<xnox> Laney: so no idea if does what one expects. tedg tried to use it, but it wasn't what he wanted / needed.
<xnox> yeah "feature-flag" file is easier and can be controlled from e.g. recovery / adb /etc
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> and phablet-flash could tweak it easily too
<kenvandine> or one of the phablet tools
<kenvandine> for automated testing
<mterry_> xnox, I'm confused about the changes you want.  You want something outside the job to create the wizard-has-run file?
<xnox> mterry_: i want pre-start script to have: [ -f ~/.config/yes-i-want-to-try-welcome-wizard ] || { stop; exit 0 }
<xnox> mterry_: cause at the moment if welcome wizard crashes, or exists non-zero, the session/unity8 will not start.
<mterry_> Laney, start_xsession has two parts: 1) stopping maliit server which is a workaround for a maliit bug and presumably will go away and 2) starting xsession manually which was done so that the wizard can stay running / animating while session prepares itself in background.  Presumably that will go away too once unity-system-compositor gains nice animating behavior between sessions
<mterry_> Laney, so while I agree that start_xsession is hackish, it's a temporary hack
<mterry_> xnox, wouldn't upstart just continue with xsession-init then?
<xnox> mterry_: let me test here to confirm.
<xnox> mterry_: seems to work, never mind me then.
<mterry_> xnox, also, my branch doesn't even install the upstart file right now, because this is all a work in progress
<xnox> seb128: Laney: never-mind, if welcome crashes / exits non-zero, xsession-init will start as far as i can tell here. I got confused.
<Laney> are there bugs for these issues?
<mterry_> Laney, for unity-system-compositor, yes...  For the maliit one, I think I just talked about it on IRC at the time with the devs.  Don't think I filed one
<Laney> mterry_: would you be able to file one so that it's tracked?
<mterry_> Laney, uh, I'll add a note to test again and file if it's still an issue, sure
<Laney> would be nice
<mterry_> This was early days of maliit, hopefully it's better now
<rvr> seb128: Hmm
<seb128> rvr, hey Victor
<rvr> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721361/ Is that also what you get?
<seb128> rvr, did you figure those autopilot issues out?
<rvr> StateNotFoundError: State not found for class '*' and filters {'objectName': 'aboutPage'}
<Laney> looks right
<seb128> rvr, what Laney said
<rvr> It's strange. Using the introspector tool, I can see the aboutPage object
<rvr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721373/
<rvr> > objectName: aboutPage
<rvr> It's there
<Laney> slomo: reckon I could get added to pkg-gstreamer?
<slomo> Laney: you are not yet?
<Laney> nope
<seb128> cyphermox, btw since your reacted to the bluetooth comment earlier ... Chad's patch for gnome-bluetooth is in the sponsoring queue ;-)
<slomo> Laney: sure, what do you want to break? :)
<slomo> Laney: what's your alioth username?
<Laney> laney
<Laney> We've got some autoreconf-related changes that could go to Debian
<seb128> Laney, I was pondering fwd that earlier, but I'm not sure it's non-buggy
<Laney> which one?
<seb128> is Debian's libtool including the --as-needed stuff?
<slomo> Laney: ah those. i don't think they're correct
<slomo> no it doesn't
<seb128> :/
<Laney> you need to run dh_autoreconf with --as-needed
<seb128> Laney, the issue is that autoreconf is going to replace the ltmain.sh hack for as-needed
<seb128> does that work?
<Laney> it does the patch for you
<slomo> oh? that's nice :)
<seb128> how does that work? is dh-autoreconf including the ltmain.sh hack?
<Laney> it ships the patch for you
<Laney> so they can update it centrally
<seb128> nice
<seb128> I didn't know about that
<slomo> ok, so then only be careful to not break translations ;)
<slomo> because we apply a patch after gettextize in gstreamer
<Laney> mmkay
<slomo> fixed in 1.3 finally, now plain autoreconf works
<Laney> in which package is this?
<slomo> all of them :)
<Laney> I see, not a debian patch then
<slomo> gstreamer, gst-plugins-base,good,bad,ugly,*, gst-libav, etc
<slomo> yes, not a debian patch
<slomo> that's why export AUTOPOINT=true is in debian/rules
<slomo> so keep that
<slomo> i added you btw
<Laney> excellent, thanks
<slomo> thanks for merging these patches :)
<Laney> np
<slomo> please make sure that change is in all the packages
<slomo> not only the ones that were important enough to get a bugreport ;)
<Laney> I abused some people to forward them
<Laney> then decided JFDI is more efficient sometimes
<slomo> yes, or telling me about that --as-needed feature of dh-autoreconf would've been sufficient too ;)
<Laney> hrhr
<slomo> but now you please change that, i'm busy with other things :)
<cyphermox> seb128: ack
<Laney> oh no
<Laney> glib started ftbfsing
<pitti> seb128: FYI, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/revision/2746
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<pitti> seb128: apport popups for logout problems be gone
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> seb128: I almost never get those, but it seems a lot of people do, so I wasn't aware that it's such a big problem
<pitti> so let's ditch them for the lTS
<seb128> pitti, it's quite frequent in some of "services" (indicators, g-s-d, gvfs)
<seb128> is/was, we fixed some of those bugs
<pitti> seb128: well, do you think they are interesting enough to re-enable them in trusty+1?
<seb128> like indicator used to g_error when the session bus was missing, which happens on logout
<seb128> not atm
<pitti> ok; it's a simple change to re-enable, but at least the logic is there now
<pitti> it'll break all over again once /sys/fs/cgroup/ becomes unreadable, but that's still some way out
<pitti> (and once it does, we need to talk to the cgroup service instead)
<pitti> or logind directoy
<pitti> directly
<pitti> bonne nuit tous le monde !
<pitti> "tout"
<Laney> au revoir
<seb128> pitti, bonne soirée !
<desrt> Laney: glib ftbfs?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.39.2-0ubuntu2
<Laney> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.39.2-0ubuntu2/+build/5439374/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-ppc64el.glib2.0_2.39.2-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz (don't use your browser)
<Laney> i don't see an actual error
<seb128> Laney, desrt: "ERROR: gdbus-names - missing test plan"?
<seb128> Laney, side effect of the fix you backported?
<Laney> oh yeah, there it is
<Laney> it built on i386/amd64
<desrt> are you running 'make check -j'?
<desrt> because i hit the same problem with -j
<Laney> umm, I wonder how to see
<desrt> i think it's caused by the fact that our new test stuff allows the tests to run in parallel but some of the gdbus tests take the same org.gtk.test bus name
<desrt> so they get in each others way
<desrt> actually, i can get a periodic failure out of that testcase even without check -j
<desrt> /gdbus/bus-watch-name:
<desrt> (/home/desrt/code/glib/gio/tests/.libs/lt-gdbus-names:8691): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: The connection is closed
<desrt> tsk tsk tsk
<Laney> that's what we get in jenkins
<Laney> you blamed the test environment when I asked you :P
<desrt> ya... i'm blaming it again
<desrt> this test is doing some pretty damn shaky things
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-glib-networking/ARCH=i386,label=adt/lastFailedBuild/console started happening lately too
<desrt> like starting session bus test daemons as subprocesses in the middle of it running to make sure bus disconnects get properly reported
<desrt> i'm sure it's hitting some edge case between doing that and syncing up with its own worker thread
<desrt> Laney: good news is, failure is only one time of ~20 for me
<desrt> so you can just resubmit the build :)
<Laney> I did already
<desrt> (maybe more like 1/100 in fact)
<Laney> wait and see if arm64 succeeds, that's also a retry
<Laney> it's happened on 4/6 of the builds that have completed so far
<larsu> desrt: the gdbus tests don't spawn their own session busses?
<desrt> larsu: the problem with this one in particular is that it does... and then it unspawns it... and then it spawns it again
<Sweetshark> seb128: did you find any fundamental opposition against the libreoffice-l10n packaging so far? if not, ill continue working on top of that for now ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, no, seems fine in principle to me, but I didn't look at the details yet
<Sweetshark> seb128: k, that was all I needed ;) -- if all else fails, I could cherrypick back from this branch ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx
<seb128> Sweetshark, yw
<robert_ancell> mterry_, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/deja-dup/unity-control-center2/+merge/200950?
<mterry_> robert_ancell, yes...  I actually had already started working on a branch that was a bit more aggressive
<robert_ancell> mterry_, ok, cool
<mterry_> robert_ancell, in terms of only building ccpanel for unity in the first place and not supporting gnome-control-center anymore
<robert_ancell> mterry_, ok, that was my first patch :)
<mterry_> robert_ancell, sorry I didn't mention it earlier.  was just hacking a weekend or so ag
<mterry_> o
<robert_ancell> mterry_, the Ubuntu GNOME guys expressed an interest in keeping it, but I guess it's your call as upstream
<mterry_> robert_ancell, oh they had?  I asked on IRC a couple times, but never got a reply
<robert_ancell> I asked darkxst
<mterry_> robert_ancell, it's not the upstream GNOME experience, so I assumed they wouldn't mind a more upstream approach
<mterry_> darkxst, poke
<robert_ancell> yeah, I thought they were going that route but I think they want an enhanced experience
<robert_ancell> mterry_, I decided last night that I'd make everything support both at least initially so the migration is seamless
<robert_ancell> mterry_, how goes the lightdm greeter-session shared space? Just wanted to ack that I think we're on the same page there
<mterry_> robert_ancell, I haven't worked more on it.  It isn't needed in direct short term
<robert_ancell> k
<mterry_> But maybe it would make sense to land before FF...
<robert_ancell> would save some paperwork :)
<darkxst> mterry_, hi
<mterry_> darkxst, hello!
<mterry_> darkxst, so I'm deja-dup upstream and wanted to discuss what Ubuntu GNOME wanted to do for the backup preferences appearance
<mterry_> darkxst, for 14.04 I could either do standalone window with new-style GtkHeader (does Ubuntu GNOME have proper theming for that?) or stick with a panel in the control center
<mterry_> darkxst, do you know which you'd prefer?
<mterry_> (or alternatively, standalone window without GtkHeader)
<darkxst> mterry_, I think g-c-c panel is best, although it would be nice if it used the GtkListBox
<mterry_> darkxst, I want those too, but haven't implemented them yet
<mterry_> darkxst, OK, can leave g-c-c panel in then.
<mterry_> robert_ancell, will give your branch a fresh look!
<darkxst> mterry_, thanks
<darkxst> robert_ancell, so we should do the mutter displayconfig dbus service in its own package?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I'm not sure what your trying to do exactly
<darkxst> robert_ancell, the display config code was moved out of gnome-desktop and made a dbus service (in mutter)
<robert_ancell> darkxst, so it's a library now?
<darkxst> its a dbus service
<robert_ancell> a stand-alone daemon?
<darkxst> yeh
<robert_ancell> so do we still have gnome-rr.h anymore?
<darkxst> yes gnome-rr is still there, and I believe API unchanged, but it uses the dbus api instead of direct X calls
<robert_ancell> this is so we can update gnome-desktop right?
<robert_ancell> or so gnome apps can run inside unity?
<darkxst> so we can update gnome-desktop
<robert_ancell> darkxst, why don't we just patch gnome-desktop to use xrandr itself if the d-bus API is unavailable?
<darkxst> reverting the patches in gnome-desktop would just result in a big mess
<darkxst> robert_ancell, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?id=545c774e967fa2f21f9b8ee1acbb50bffcee01d0
<darkxst> and by using the dbus service, its still maintained upstream
<darkxst> the actual changes required to run it out of tree are very trivial
<robert_ancell> darkxst, the main issue is you have to get a new module accepted and make sure the daemon reliably runs etc
<robert_ancell> darkxst, where is the code?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, the other thing, is you'd implement it as a compiz plugin for unity. That might not need CLA
<robert_ancell> bregma, ^ if a compiz plugin was made that used the gnome-desktop source would that be an issue?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, I though of that, however what happens  with things like gnome flashback that have a  non-compiz sessions
<darkxst> I will push the code somewhere
<robert_ancell> ta
<robert_ancell> darkxst, who is maintaining the legacy stuff? What did upstream do about that?
<darkxst> upsteam gnome don't care about the legacy stuff
<darkxst> I believe edubuntu are maintaining flashback in Ubunty
<robert_ancell> darkxst, is the daemon d-bus activated?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, haven't got that far yet, but it could be. (in mutter it is part of the main binary and launched directly)
<robert_ancell> darkxst, so to cycle back to the original question - it sounds like it should be a new project and provide a new package
<robert_ancell> darkxst, with this new package, can we update gnome-desktop to 3.10 today or are there other dependencies?
<darkxst> there is also the Idle Monitor dbus service, but that could be dealt with in the same way
<darkxst> in the same package
<robert_ancell> agreed
<robert_ancell> It's kind of bad that the interfaces are not freedesktop ones and they've made no effort to handle not being in mutter
<robert_ancell> well, bad for us anyway :)
<robert_ancell> Is gnome-desktop going to die? It doesn't seem to contain a huge amount of stuff
<darkxst> robert_ancell, https://github.com/darkxst/displayconfig/tree/gnome-3-10/src/displayconfig (just a proof of concept currently)
<darkxst> no idea if it will die....
<darkxst> I suspect not though? even though they are moving code out of gnome-desktop, they are maintaining the API
<darkxst> robert_ancell, btw, started to update your g-c-c branch with the missing patches, will send a MP over the weekend once I test it
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I released a g-c-c into main that works in parallel with u-c-c so that's done as far as Unity is concerned. So feel free to either work on an update from the current archive version or my branch
<darkxst> robert_ancell, you just broke our region panel then ;(
<robert_ancell> oh, how did I do that
<robert_ancell> it's still there..
<darkxst> it won't work
<darkxst> this patch is kinda important > http://pastebin.com/G8rCMzcH
<darkxst> region/language/utf-8 support is quite different on Ubuntu vs Upstream
<robert_ancell> darkxst, that's still there
<darkxst> oh you pushed g-c-c 3.6?
<robert_ancell> yes
<darkxst> ok, no matter then
<kgunn> robert_ancell: o/
<kgunn> just sayin' hi
<robert_ancell> kgunn, hello!
<robert_ancell> how is the polar vortex going :)
<kgunn> robert_ancell: its weird...it was 20 deg F the other day...now we're just sitting in the 40's but no sun & just this weird mist for 2 days straight
<robert_ancell> is there someone in the distance playing a theremin?
<kgunn> heh, kdub is the one living the dream...he's in the low 70's all week
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-10
<pitti> Good morning
<tjaalton> Laney: hey, devede needs a merge & rebuild (transition to libpostproc52). the diff should probably be pushed to debian too?
<cyphermox> good morning pitti, didrocks
<pitti> bonjour cyphermox, ça va ?
<cyphermox> pitti: bien sur, et toi?
<didrocks> hey cyphermox! pitti :)
<pitti> cyphermox: je vais bien aussi
<cyphermox> super!
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks for the ofono* update ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: I copied your info in the general pending list, can you make (tomorrow) bfiller and others aware of no ofono-qt release?
<cyphermox> yup
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<cyphermox> getting tired now :)
<didrocks> getting late I guess, you should go to bed :)
<sil2100> Good morning!
<didrocks> hey sil2100, welcome back!
<didrocks> how were your holidays?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! In overall good, although there were some minor problems here and there - but in overall I think I'm more or less rested :)
<sil2100> didrocks: how were yours?
<didrocks> sil2100: quite unexisting, just some good rest ;)
<didrocks> unexciting*
<didrocks> I'll let you backlog on some emails and will catch up with you after our meeting!
<sil2100> Sure ;)
<Laney> tjaalton: https://github.com/rastersoft/Devede/pull/22
<Laney> do you want to work on the merge?
<Laney> also, hi all happy friday!
<tjaalton> Laney: ahh, cool
<tjaalton> oh it went upstream, but not to debian yet
<tjaalton> Laney: looks like grab-merge did mostly the right thing so it should be easy
<Laney> cool
<Laney> feel free to forward the diff to Debian if it looks like upstream won't take it
<Laney> I'd probably change it to git format-patch patches so it's clear that they are now cherry-picks
<seb128> good morning desktopers, happy friday!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> first week of the year almost done!
<seb128> oh yeah, first week, it feels like a while already ;-)
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut, ça va ?
<didrocks> happy Friday :)
<didrocks> ça va :)
<didrocks> et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien ;-)
<seb128> happy friday to you too !
<didrocks> seb128: yesterday evening, I retried redeploying the juju magic and now I get: http://162.213.35.73
<seb128> didrocks, so you got it hosted somewhere in the cloud?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but on my account, not a common one
<didrocks> seb128: however, there is this no rsync issue (as it's not the final IP I guess)
<didrocks> seb128: can you just try to log in with your sso cred?
<didrocks> you should be able to do nothing but I want to see if I can give you some rights
<seb128> didrocks, works ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: but you can't build, right?
<seb128> didrocks, build what job? e.g prepare-silo ?
<didrocks> seb128: whichever :)
<seb128> didrocks, I tried to prepare-silo, got http://162.213.35.73/job/prepare-silo/4/console
<didrocks> I guess you don't have access to "build"
<didrocks> ah you do :)
<seb128> yes, the button is there/working
<didrocks> ok, so it seems there is no cred at all :p
<seb128> Laney, what do you think about going on with bug #1265457 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265457 in cogl (Ubuntu) "merge cogl 1.16 from debian " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265457
<Laney> seb128: umm I don't have any objection in theory but I don't know about this case in particular
<seb128> darkxst, hey, did you try rebuilding all cogl rdepends, do they build without error? can you handle the universe rebuild if we start that transition?
<seb128> Laney, darkxst: I've commented on the bug asking some questions
<Mirv> seb128: hi, I'd like to double check that properties-cpp (in NEW queue) was I think preNEWed by you? the Christmas just has made me forget, but I remember you had some small polishing suggestions (removing license statements from build files) and those were done.
<seb128> Mirv, I've no idea, it's like a month old
<darkxst> hi seb128
<Mirv> seb128: ah, you approved it actually https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/properties-cpp/remove-license-statement-in-build-files/+merge/198927 :)
<Mirv> so I think that was the story
<darkxst> yes I rebuilt all rdepends, apart from ppa builders being spastic, there were no errors
<seb128> Mirv, IRC logs seem to suggest I reviewed it
<seb128> Mirv, right
<Mirv> didrocks: IRC logs + that commit merge suggest seb128 reviewed it ^ :)
<Mirv> damn Christmas holidays, we should just stop having any holidays
<seb128> lol, speak for yourself ;-)
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> clicking buttons :p
<didrocks> Mirv: can you update the spreadsheet, please?
<didrocks> oupsss, wrong button
 * didrocks needs holidays
 * didrocks refile a sync
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, were is your ubuntu codesearch again? ;-)
<Mirv> heh
<pitti> seb128: http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/ ?
<pitti> Laney: ^ oh, is that your's? Many thanks!
<seb128> pitti, thanks, last time I used it it didn't have a name but just an ip iirc
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you? happy friday!
<pitti> seb128: and to you!
<Laney> yeah, xnox set up dns for it
<Laney> I ought to do the charm thing and set it up properly
<Laney> sometimes updates randomly break everything
<xnox> yeah, i got sick of not remembering the IP thus I've slapped my DNS on to it =)
<xnox> Laney: i hope you did use a floating / static IP, such that i don't have to update my zones file too often =)
<Laney> I don't know how to use any other kind of IP
<xnox> =)
<pitti> Laney: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-glib2.0/45/ARCH=i386,label=adt/consoleFull
<pitti> /gdbus/bus-watch-name:
<pitti> (/usr/lib/glib2.0/installed-tests/glib/gdbus-names:12401): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: The connection is closed
<pitti> Test glib/gdbus-names.test failed: Child process killed by signal 5
<Laney> yeah
<pitti> Laney: is that worth trying again?
<Laney> it got dodgy lately
<pitti> i. e. race condition or regression?
<Laney> both
<Laney> desrt was looking at it a bit yesterday
<Laney> I'm actually filing a bug about it right now
<Laney> because it started to make the package ftbfs too
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.39.2-0ubuntu2 built on the main arches, though
<pitti> or was that only after 5 retries? :-)
<xnox> Laney: i wonder if we should play with "packages" & codesearch a game similar to: http://regex.alf.nu/
<Laney> i386/amd64 went in first time
<Laney> the others got retried
<darkxst> Laney or seb128, can you take a look at the gnome-themes-standard update in queue, this is needed to fix lots of theming issues under gnome-shell/gtk3.10
 * pitti retries the autopkgtest then
<Laney> pitti: check the history of the job
<Laney> it was solid for a long time, then got flaky lately
<Laney> I think with 2.39.2
<Laney> but it could be something external that changed, of course
<Laney> xnox: :D
<seb128> darkxst, Laney: I'm looking at nautilus 3.10 first, I can try having a look to the theme later
<seb128> darkxst, how come you don't have access to upload that one? (in what upload set are you btw?)
<Laney> none!
<seb128> not even MOTU?
<seb128> you should apply for that ;-)
<seb128> darkxst, the new nautilus' toolbar looks buggy
<seb128> darkxst, http://ubuntuone.com/5CDyRasgb2yp3Ak9tRGNaX
<seb128> the buttons are too small
<seb128> larsu, I saw you landed your gedit fix for the sidepane color issue, should I try to backport the git commits?
<darkxst> seb128, hmm, I tested it in Ambiance and it seemed identical to 3.8
<seb128> darkxst, do you see the issue on my screenshot?
<darkxst> no, I don't normally use ubuntu themes
<seb128> darkxst, http://ubuntuone.com/5LF35MrCmwJbMOphrQz9qJ
<seb128> that's with 3.8
<seb128> see how the <> button have the same height than the breadcumb bar
<seb128> e.g all the icons have the same height
<seb128> in 3.10 the icons are smaller than the location bar
<darkxst> yeh I see
<darkxst> will look into it over the weekend
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I'm going to run 3.10 over the w.e to see if I spot other issues
<darkxst> ok
<seb128> darkxst, other issue, the corners between the toolbar and the wm bar have some white pixels, seems it could be due to the "round corner" for the CSD?
<seb128> http://ubuntuone.com/1QwHezAjewqTsD7QSfQjQN
<darkxst> seb128, right that is probably a theme issue
<darkxst> seb128, btw, I spoke with robert about bug 1228765
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228765 in Ubuntu GNOME "Need to implement DisplayConfig dbus interface within Unity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<darkxst> I have ripped out the display config code and seems best to put it in a new package as a stand-alone dbus service
<darkxst> seem reasonable?
<larsu> seb128: hey, I just got up because I worked long last night (and didn't have breakfast yet)
<larsu> seb128: I couldn't find the right gedit branch
<larsu> lp:ubuntu/gedit seems outdated
<larsu> beackporting would be great. The gedit patch should be enough
<larsu> *backporting
<seb128> darkxst, that would work for me yes
<seb128> larsu, good morning, happy friday!
<seb128> larsu, I tried backported it, it fixes the color issue but then the combo is not vertically centered anymore?
<seb128> larsu, there is like 2px padding on top and 0 on bottom
<seb128> larsu, vcs is lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gedit/ubuntu, but don't worry I did the gedit backport ... is the padding one a theme thing? (I saw you patched adwaita upstream as well)
<larsu> seb128: ah I didn't notice that. Mayve my Ambiance is to hacked up by now :)
<larsu> I'll fix it after some breakfast
<larsu> seb128: thanks for testing it!
<seb128> larsu, http://ubuntuone.com/7SvYg2qNu4Q9LViJnTsm5h
<larsu> seb128: they did quite a few changes on the adwaita gedit parts recently
<seb128> larsu, https://bug721813.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=265731 ... you have "border-bottom: 1px solid @borders;"
<seb128> larsu, but solid looks weird, it makes a dark line at the bottom
<larsu> I don't know if we want the border as well
<seb128> larsu, anyway, no hurry, enjoy your tea first ;-)
<larsu> they asked me to do that for adwaita
<larsu> thanks :)
<desrt> Laney: i think i'm probably going to disable the test....
<Laney> desrt: as you wish
<Laney> I wonder why it became so much more unreliable
<desrt> race fairy
<Laney> sun spots
 * Laney builds a version with it disabled
<Laney> of course, the latest ppc64el version finally built :-)
<Laney> maybe you could get that into .3 then
<Laney> dobey: looks like u1trial has borked
<Laney> new twisted?
<Laney> see: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-rhythmbox-ubuntuone/14/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<sil2100> seb128: hello! Happy new year!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, happy new year! how are you?
<sil2100> seb128: fine fine, I cought a cold in the last week of my holidays, but thankfully it wore off more or less now
<sil2100> seb128: how about you?
<sil2100> *caught
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<sil2100> seb128: could I kindly ask of you to make a preNEW review of a semi new package that we want to daily-release, once you have a free moment
<sil2100> seb128: it's lp:mediascanner2
<seb128> sil2100, not likely today, I've a ton of stuff still in my backlog
<seb128> could didrocks maybe do this one?
<seb128> if he doesn't please ping me again next week
<sil2100> seb128: ok, I'll poke him or someone else from the required teams
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> sorry about that, but I've several import reviews to do which are already blocking others and I didn't get to them yet
<sil2100> No problem :)
<didrocks> seb128: I'll probably do it
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Laney> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726582/ gets around it but I don't know if that's ideal
<Laney> in particular I'm not sure what the extra value is for
<dobey> Laney: apparently new twisted regressed and wasn't held in proposed when autopkgtests failed :-/
<dobey> haven't had time to actually look into the issue though
<Laney> dobey: Indeed
<Laney> jibel: how come twisted wasn't held back? It made ubuntuone-dev-tools fail
<Laney> I: [Wed Jan  8 00:34:51 2014] - Collected autopkgtest status for ubuntuone-dev-tools_13.10-0ubuntu1: PASS
<Laney> mmm, it's never seen the FAIL AFAICT
<jibel> Laney, and in the result history there is: ubuntuone-dev-tools 13.10-0ubuntu1 FAIL twisted 13.2.0-1ubuntu1 ubuntuone-dev-tools 13.10-0ubuntu1
<Laney> I was looking in the britney logs
<Laney> you think it's bad on that side?
<Laney> jibel: going to lunch now, could you take it up with cjwatson if so?
<Laney> biab
<jibel> Laney, I'd wait before blaming any side
<jibel> checking where it got this pass from
<pitti> about 7 ubuntuone packages failed on that, and some definitively have direct depends on twistd stuff
<Laney> pitti: yeah, ubuntuone-dev-tools does
<larsu> seb128: so ... I'm not sure how far we want to copy Adwaita. Would you like the large titles as well? (where it says "Navigatuer de fichiers")?
<seb128> larsu, do I look like a designer ? ;-)
<larsu> seb128: I can't see you from here :P
<larsu> I have the same problem though
<larsu> hm, imgur not working
<seb128> larsu, I would just copy stuff that don't look out of place
<seb128> that's sort of the look the gedit guys designed
<larsu> seb128: http://i.imgur.com/eoHAUp9.png ?
<larsu> I'm not sure about no border on the bottom
<seb128> with a dark line it looks weird
<larsu> because white and @theme_bg_color are so similar
<larsu> dark line?
<larsu> oh, you mean at the top?
<seb128> well, I copied the border snippet from your adwaita commit this morning
<seb128> and that was adding a black line at the bottom
<larsu> ah, bottom then
<larsu> are you fine with the screenshot?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but as said I'm not a designer
<larsu> okay. Me too. Not a designer.
<seb128> I just dislike stuff that not centered/aligned
<larsu> I agree
<seb128> which is why I commented about the combo position
<larsu> good catch :)
 * larsu readies a MR
<larsu> will you apply the gedit fix or point me to the branch I can MR it on?
<seb128> larsu, I've it ready, but I get those warnings now
<seb128> (gedit:2230): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkToolItem.margin-end
<larsu> seb128: might be that those got added > 3.10, let me check
<seb128> larsu, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=9921bec63a3e67e2c2e38ca734590909a9f734b5
<larsu> ya, they did
<seb128> right
<larsu> so s/-end/-right/ for us. I'll send you a patch
<seb128> larsu, no need
<larsu> k
<seb128> larsu, I'm doing a test build
<seb128> larsu, do you feel like doing more gedit&look debugging? :p
<larsu> sure
<larsu> have you seen the new gedit?
<larsu> gnome3ified
<seb128> I saw screenshots, I told them I would try it to comment on how well it works under Unity, still on my todo for today
<larsu> it doesn't work well ...
<seb128> I was expecting that...
<larsu> it looks shitty in Ambiance and you can't resize it
<larsu> it's pretty awesome in adwaita though
<larsu> but then ... this is what they're designing for
<seb128> yeah, we discussed that on #gtk+ for an hour the other day
<seb128> on how new GNOME app style works great for GNOME
<seb128> but sucks out of it
<seb128> the gedit guys are nice, they actually care about their users on other desktops
<larsu> yep, they're awesome
<seb128> larsu, well, anyway issues with gedit and with theming i've still on my list (just mentioned them, thinking about it I should probably bother the upstream guys)
<larsu> feel free to bother me first :)
<seb128> 1- if you right click in the textview in gedit, the font in the menu is monospace (same as the textview)
<seb128> which is weird
<seb128> I guess that's an upstream gedit/gtk issue though
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1242984
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242984 in gedit (Ubuntu) " Gedit context menu font is monospace" [Low,Incomplete]
<seb128> 2- not gedit, but with the light theme, the checkmark/dots in the new dropdown menus are white on grey which is not visible
<seb128> (that's a bug in the theme I guess)
<seb128> dropdown menu, being e.g in evince or nautilus
<seb128> 3- the baobab o-s issue
<seb128> larsu, oh, found https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697127 ... https://bug697127.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=252130 ... we should do the same I guess
<ubot2> Gnome bug 697127 in general "gedit context menu uses fixed-width font" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> larsu, if you mp the border tweaks can you include that?
<seb128>  
<seb128> ok, I'm going for some exercice, it's a bit sunny so let's go before it's night
<seb128> back in ~1h
<larsu> seb128: have fun!
<larsu> I'll have a look at those issues
<seb128> larsu, thanks, and thanks! ;-)
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/3.10.3-0ubuntu2
<seb128> ok, that done, I'm out for an hour, bbl
<chrisccoulson> who looks after mesa these days?
<Laney> mlankhorst does
<chrisccoulson> Laney, yeah, i've just subscribed him to my bug already. thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, bug 1267893 might be of interest to you ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1267893 in Oxide "Shutdown crash due to possible mesa race at startup" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267893
<Laney> (H)
<mlankhorst> chrisccoulson: feel free to assign :P afk
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, to you? :)
<mlankhorst> yeah
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, shall i move it to mesa too?
<Sarvatt> chrisccoulson, mlankhorst: http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/17161/ ?
<chrisccoulson> Sarvatt, yes, that would prevent the crash. although, it feels like a bit of a band aid (glx is still registered twice on the display handle)
<Laney> okay, I'm taking off a little early today after having short lunches/working later, see you guys next week!
<larsu> Laney: have a nice weekend!
<larsu> seb128: which dropdown do you mean? (your point 2 from before)
<seb128> Laney, have a nice w.e !
<seb128> larsu, e.g in nautilus the \/ menu
<seb128> next to the icons for icon/list views
<seb128> larsu, http://ubuntuone.com/4zwDVC3qOLj2qIaQfka7Ox
<larsu> ah, those!
<larsu> thanks
<seb128> larsu, see the checkmark on the left of the "show sidepane f9" for example
<larsu> how was your excersice?
<seb128> very good, thanks!
<seb128> it's a bit colder than yesterday, but 8°C is still warm for january
<larsu> ya
<larsu> same her
<larsu> *here
<larsu> doesn't seem to be a theme issue, but rather it's always drawn white
<larsu> hm, not in adwaita
<larsu> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/radiance-dark-checks/+merge/201235
<seb128> larsu, danke!
<larsu> that diff doesn't look like the chnages that I did... weird
<larsu> but they are correct (I think)
<larsu> actually, the insensitive ones might still be incorrect
<larsu> ah no they're fine. They always use the same png
<sil2100> didrocks: today I also cleaned up some stuff related to appmenu-qt5, like creating the LP project, fixing packaging and finalizing the Qt5 patches
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, excellent news!
<didrocks> so next week, appmenu-qt5 in?
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: both required Qt5 changes are approved upstream, Timo already cherry-picked them to our 5.2 ;)
<didrocks> ah, so only with 5.2
<sil2100> I hope so! It's all ready and my TODO includes daily-releasing appmenu-qt5
<sil2100> didrocks: we could back-port the patches to the old Qt5 if needed, no problem
<didrocks> sil2100: let's see the timeline :)
<sil2100> didrocks: just for now, since we're looking 'everything 5.2' we concentrated on that one, but I also tested the same changes on 5.0.2
<didrocks> sounds legit, no worry!
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-12
<ali1234> when i plug in my webcam the output volume on my soundcard changes. how can i debug this?
<ali1234> /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules looks like a good place to start
<ali1234> found it. the udev rule is actually broken
<ali1234> RUN+="/usr/sbin/alsactl nrestore $attr{number}" - but $attr{number} is unset here, so it restores the volume on all cards instead
<ali1234> bug 1268301
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1268301 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "udev alsa restore restore rules are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268301
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hello?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I'm trying to fix some bug
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I need help
<YOURBESTFRIEND> this is the channel for One Hundred Papercuts, right?
<ochosi> robert_ancell: ping
<robert_ancell> ochosi, hello
<ochosi> hey!
<ochosi> i quickly wanted to ask you something about lightdm, greeters and powermanagement
<ochosi> i would like to set the timeout for the monitor to shut off (dpms off) to a lower value if lock_hint=true
<ochosi> is there a sensible way to implement that on the greeter-level, or is it something that would have to go in lightdm?
<robert_ancell> it would have to be in the greeter level
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> i haven't really looked into setting these kind of settings yet, so far i've only managed to force it to blank
<robert_ancell> there's no code in liblightdm-gobject for this at the moment. If there's an appropriate X api (xrandr?) to wrap we could put some there
<ochosi> yeah, haven't really investigated properly
<ochosi> i was just wondering whether the greeter *can* even change these kind of X settings
<ochosi> (cause this would go through the X11 screensaver extension i guess)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I think you have to use the X idle timer, which means you need some sort of service monitoring it
<robert_ancell> service = greeter in this case or gnome-settings-daemon (which is what we do for unity-greeter)
<ochosi> the problem i see is: if i change the timeout for X in the greeter (which doesn't seem problematic as long as the greeter is a lockscreen), if someone uses VT8 to log in (while the session in VT7 is locked), they would "inherit" that X setting, no?
<ochosi> so their monitor would go into dpms off after 1 minute e.g.
<ochosi> or is that assumption mislead because the login/session would reset these values?
<robert_ancell> ochosi, each X server would have independent settings
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> but since lightdm opens another X server upon locking, the user logging in there would inherit those settings
<robert_ancell> not sure what you mean by inherit, but the session would handle the idle timer for :1 and the greeter for :0 so the behaviour would be set by the greeter and session
<ochosi> ok, what i meant is this. active session in vt7 -> lock (i.e. dpms timeout of 1min in greeter on vt8) -> other_user logs in on greeter on vt8 -> session on vt8 still has that timeout of 1min dpms
<ochosi> i guess in your case things are really different cause you have the omnipresent gnome-settings-daemon
<ochosi> we have xfce-session, which doesn't touch those X idle timer values
<ochosi> (and which isn't present in gtk-greeter)
<ochosi> robert_ancell: anyway, it's not your problem as i said myself now :) so thanks for the heads-up, i'll try to implement it in gtk-greeter somehow
<robert_ancell> cool
<robert_ancell> ah, I see what you mean
<ochosi> just implemented fake transparency, so i think we can almost emulate the look of unity-greeter ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-05
<pitti> Good morning, and happy new year!
<larsu> happy new year pitti!
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> pitti: sehr gut, danke. War die letzten zwei Wochen in Italien :) Und dir?
<pitti> larsu: mir auch, wir waren 2 Wochen in Dresden
<larsu> Stollen!
<didrocks> good morning and happy new year folks!
<larsu> didrocks! Happy new year!
<didrocks> hey larsu! how is it going? :)
<larsu> didrocks: good, except that it's Monday after the break ;)
<larsu> you?
<didrocks> larsu: I'm great, thanks! Same feeling :)
<larsu> hehe
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, bonne année !
<didrocks> bonne année à toi aussi pitti !
<happyaron> didrocks: how to request removal of a package?
<happyaron> is this sufficient? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-switch/+bug/1407578
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407578 in im-switch (Ubuntu) "Please remove im-switch from the archive" [Medium,New]
<didrocks> happyaron: it's perfect! I'm doing the removal then :)
<happyaron> great
<didrocks> once I can type my ssh key of course, waow, 5 trials!
<didrocks> happyaron: and done: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-switch/+publishinghistory
<happyaron> thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<mlankhorst> Hello, desktop!\n
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst! You have EOL issues this year it seems :)
<mlankhorst> I know the lts stack was rejected, is that what you mean?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: just a reference to your \n ;)
<mlankhorst> ah :P
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> happy new year
<mlankhorst> Happy newyear y'all
<pitti> bonjour seb128, bonne année !
<pitti> hey mlankhorst, happy new year to you too!
<darkxst> hey seb128, pitti, didrocks, Laney, happy new year
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts? glückliches neues jahr
<didrocks> happy new year darkxst
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! mais un mec français m'a envoyè trop de Schnaps ! :-)
<seb128> pitti, ahah, il est bon ? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: TBH we haven't tried it yet -- we've spent the two weeks in Dresden and didn't take it with us
<seb128> pitti, k, no worry ;-) had fun there?
<pitti> seb128: oh yes, and rather relaxing as we had plenty of time
<pitti> I only just now picked up a cold, after having evaded it from at least five other people in the past 3 weeks :(
<willcooke> Morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Hi seb128 - nice holiday?
<seb128> excellent ones, thanks!
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<willcooke> hey hey
<larsu> hi willcooke!
<willcooke> yo larsu
<seb128> you?
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> and a happy newyear
<ochosi> happy new year everyone
<willcooke> hey mlankhorst ochosi
<willcooke> seb128, not bad at all - but I still think I could use a couple more days off ;)
<seb128> hehe, same here ;-)
<seb128> hey ochosi, happy new year
<willcooke> didrocks, did you see the backlight discussion on ubuntu-devel?
<ochosi> seb128: good news, on a MR for xdg-utils that we worked on >6months ago (you probably don't even remember): my patch has finally been merged upstream
<ochosi> https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/xdg-utils/support_xfce/+merge/224076
<seb128> I remember it
<seb128> great ;-)
<didrocks> willcooke: read it, didn't dive into it, but I'll give some tests in systemd
<willcooke> didrocks, nice, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<ochosi> seb128: thing is though, the xdg-screensaver script in ubuntu is still a bit garbled and needs a cleanup. there is some duplicate code there (possibly a patch has been merged twice or erroneously)
<ochosi> seb128: maybe we could just pull in the upstream version?
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, we should do that
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> funny seeing activity after the previous weeks
<seb128> hey Laney, happy new year!
<seb128> Laney, you let IRC running during holidays?
<didrocks> happy new year Laney!
<happyaron> happy new year!
<willcooke> hey happyaron
<happyaron> willcooke: :)
<Laney> hey willcooke seb128 didrocks happyaron
<Laney> yeah I always leave IRC on
<mlankhorst> who doesn't :P
<Laney> good hols?
<seb128> excellent, thanks! you?
<seb128> Laney, you should really stop IRC on holidays, make you good to totally cut from usual business for a while ;-)
<seb128> Laney, how did the moving go btw?
<Laney> well I have some personal channels :P
<Laney> oh yeah, it went pretty well thanks
<Laney> good to have more space!
<Laney> can't be bothered to do the remaining painting though ...
<larsu> happy new year Laney!
<Laney> hey larsu!
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> how was italy?
<larsu> awesome
<larsu> hiked on capri and along the amalfi coast
<larsu> very beautiful down there
<larsu> how were your holidays?
<Laney> relaxing, thanks! mainly spent time with family hanging out
<Laney> back here for new years fireworks
<larsu> nice :)
<Laney> darkxst: have you noticed that ubuntu-gnome images fail to build btw?
<darkxst> Laney, yes, that will resolve itself as soon as the 3.14 bits get uploaded
<Laney> I guess this is because of -desktop -> adwaita-icon-theme -(breaks)-> gnome-themes-standard-data <- gnome-themes-standard <- gnome-shell <- ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Laney> or similar
<Laney> ok
<darkxst> Laney, yep thats about it
<willcooke> we need to get "window focus follows where I am looking" in to Mir :)
<mlankhorst> hm the monthly siren test is late..
<davmor2> willcooke: isn't that called google glass ;)
<willcooke> davmor2, heh - not quite
<willcooke> davmor2, I get cross when I'm looking at my browser window but when I type it goes in to, say xchat
<willcooke> I want the computer to "just know"
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> how hard can it be?
<didrocks> just enable your webcams, not sure you will like it :p
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> I wonder if something like the camera in the wii mote could work?  Reflect IR light off your eyes and determine, to begin with, which monitor you are looking at
 * willcooke adds it to his list of things to play with
<willcooke> oh, on a different topic, is WUBI maintained any more?
<willcooke> looks like it is
<didrocks> it doesn't really work with windows 8 AFAIK, so kind of maintained, but not the way forward
<willcooke> ack
<davmor2> willcooke: yes and no, the windows installer bit I think has been stopped however the menu item that tells you about Ubuntu and allows you to reboot I think is maintained by canonical
<willcooke> I assume that secure boot makes it very hard to install a new OS from inside another one (by design I expect)
<didrocks> right
 * didrocks spent a lot of time to install ubuntu on Julie's new laptop due to windows 8 and ubiquity not detecting windows
<willcooke> Would I be correct in advising someone to try the live USB stick as a way to try Ubuntu on a w8 machine?  (or would that also be disabled?)
<didrocks> willcooke: live USB stick works, but it's not straightfoward to know if you start in UEFI mode or not (and that can depend on the bios)
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> thx
<didrocks> willcooke: basically, the rule is "if you have the grub menu for starting the live usb, you are in UEFI mode" (notice that some people tell it's the """ugly""" version)
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> otherwise, you have the nice graphic
<didrocks> looks unpolished TBH
<didrocks> and I will keep my other deception due to this new install for our 1o1 :)
<didrocks> (especially a lot of unity regressions)
<willcooke> heh
<didrocks> TBH, we really regressed
<willcooke> can we do anything about it this cycle?
<willcooke> (realistically)
<didrocks> willcooke: depends, we can get some unity 7 regressions fixed maybe, not sure about ubiquity though
<didrocks> willcooke: but that would need as well backporting to the LTS to be useful, so more work
 * willcooke starts a new list of "things for 15.10"
<willcooke> should probably be a wiki page
<didrocks> willcooke: I'm just afraid that we keep telling "we'll see once we get unity 8" and the current situation getting worse and worse
<didrocks> willcooke: or a pad?
<willcooke> oh, good idea
<willcooke> do pads last for ever?
<didrocks> I need to reconfirm some bugs anyway on my own machine first though
<didrocks> yeah
<willcooke> do we have a "team site" on there already?
<didrocks> willcooke: just use http://pad.ubuntu.com/
<didrocks> there are some for some topics like the gtk one (see !topic)
<didrocks> but nothing general AFAIK
<willcooke> I wonder how I get a nice URL
<Laney> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop
<Laney> old skool content
<Laney> delete it all :)
<willcooke> really delete it??  cos I will
<Laney> maybe up to "Useful links" ...
<willcooke> it has versioning right?
<Laney> there's Saved Revisions up top
<Laney> I guess that works ?!?!?!?!
<didrocks> oh, yeah, the "for R" one, I thought it had been deleted
<willcooke> too late :)
<didrocks> Laney: it worked at least (used it when we got attacked)
<Laney> regressions probably work as bugs though
<Laney> didrocks: feel like demoting vala-0.24 to universe?
<didrocks> Laney: should I check all rdepends or did you already?
<Laney> reverse-depends -b src:vala-0.24 looks good to me
<didrocks> Laney: ok, I'll wait for your vala upload to propagate first and recheck without the valac dep to ensure
<Laney> sure
 * willcooke -> lunch
<Chipaca> is there a way to make the buttons in gnome dialogues be at the bottom, where they have always been, instead of at the top of the window, which is not where i expect them to be and seems to me to break the way i read the dialogue?
<larsu> Chipaca: they should be on the bottom in unity
<larsu> it's controlled by the Gtk/DialogsUseHeaderbar xsetting, which is set by the desktop environment
<larsu> didrocks: any idea why dbus service files in .local/share/dbus-1/services aren't picked up by the daemon?
 * larsu is fixing gnome-termin
<larsu> *al
<didrocks> larsu: no, I didn't dig into why g-t changed as you had more knowledge than I there :)
<larsu> didrocks: right... I'll ask desrt what he did to make this work for him
<didrocks> yeah, seems the best lead
<seb128> didrocks, what sort of unity7 regressions did you notice?
<larsu> according to dbus' docs, it follows xdg spec, so it should work
<seb128> I had the impression things slightly improve rather than regress since the LTS, no real feature work happened, it's mostly bugfixing
<didrocks> seb128: related to masking mounted devices in particular
<seb128> masking from the launcher?
<seb128> I guess it's a feature I don't use, so I didn't notice
<seb128> it was supposed to store the things you don't want in gsettings iirc?
<didrocks> seb128: also, the other now well-known bug about adding an icon to the launcher via gsettings (which I was forced to do through gsettings only)
<didrocks> seb128: right, from the launcher
<seb128> that's not working anymore?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> right
<seb128> k
<didrocks> at least, on Julie's laptop, I need to test here as well
<seb128> well, the gsettings adding is a bit unfortunate
<didrocks> if you have a windows 8 machine, you have something like 4 partitions
<seb128> but it's not an "normal user" scenario
<seb128> well it becomes when some other program use it, like ubuntu-make
<didrocks> right, but dragging and dropping the .desktop file didn't work either
<didrocks> basically, unity always reverted
<didrocks> ah, I remember now, I wanted to remove the devices:// entry
<seb128> from the dash to the launcher?
<seb128> wfm
<didrocks> this doesn't work first because it always ignored on her laptop
<didrocks> like when ubuntu make adds an entry
<didrocks> then, I tried to kill it
<didrocks> change in gsettings
<didrocks> restart it
<didrocks> no devices:// but they were still listed
<didrocks> and finally I tried to blacklist them
<didrocks> (which is another option)
<seb128> did you try to right click and pick the remove option?
<didrocks> and I checked the UUID twice
<didrocks> yeah, didn't work on her machine
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> works here though
<didrocks> I'm sure they clearly have a race in their settings handling
<seb128> did you install her the LTS or utopic or vivid?
<larsu> didrocks: you can't have a list in gsettings that is race-free
<didrocks> so yeah, 3 failures in a row, after a complex install, wasn't really a nice way to see our LTS
<didrocks> LTS
<larsu> didrocks: but probably this isn't the problem here
<didrocks> larsu: unsure, maybe it is?
<larsu> didrocks: did you update the list from two places at the same time?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, to be honest you are doing non-basic changes since you are fiddling with gsettings and non UI commands
<seb128> but those should still be working :/
<didrocks> larsu: I don't know, it shouldn't update on the unity side
<didrocks> seb128: well, "remove from launcher" is an UI command
<larsu> didrocks: ya, they're probably writing an old value when they shouldn't
<didrocks> but yeah, even without this, this should still be working, covered by tests as we painfully got with unity7 at first
<didrocks> larsu: I guess so
<seb128> didrocks, with some luck they are all the same bug and Trevinho is eventually going to fix it ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I do hope as well, I guess it's andyrock who is assigned to them now though
<seb128> wfm as well, as long as somebody fixes it
<didrocks> same here :) knowing that it's really worked on would be a good start though
<Trevinho>  hey guys
<didrocks> happy new year Trevinho!
<Trevinho> Yes, andyrock is going to work on the gsettings stuff
<Trevinho> You too didrocks
<Trevinho> !
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> great to hear ;)
<Trevinho> And everybody else
<didrocks> as seb128 told, let's hope they all have the same source
<didrocks> which is likely tbh
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, happy new year!
<seb128> Trevinho, did you have good holidays?
<Trevinho> seb128: Yes thanks... I've been to ski in the alps near to the border between Italy and France.. Not too much snow, but had wonderful time anyway!
<Trevinho> seb128: what about you?
<seb128> great!
<seb128> I had good holidays as well, mostly family time, nothing fancy but relaxing ;-)
<Trevinho> I probably missed that... I really wanted to have time to sit down and hack a little on pet projects, but really I had neither a free minute to stay with my laptop in all these days... And while that's good, thing, I still have not realized that we've been in holidays :-)
<Trevinho> Anyway... About the didrocks thing related to the devices and Launcher icons, that's something I started to work at it some time ago, and also I've some code ready, but I need to refractor some stuff and other priorities have come up...
<Chipaca> larsu: ah, ok. my xsettings are broken then, but it's my fault :) thanks!
<desrt> happy monday
<willcooke> hey desrt
<desrt> willcooke: hello
<desrt> good holidays?
<larsu> desrt: happy Monday!
<desrt> larsu: thx :D
<desrt> seems to be a slow one around here....
<desrt> or maybe i'm just on the wrong timezone
<larsu> got something for you: how does the dbus daemon pick up services in .local/share/dbus-1/sevices for you?
 * pitti waves to desrt, happy new year!
<larsu> desrt: you mention this in the bug about your gnome-terminal irssi profile
<larsu> it should according to its docs, but doesn't work for me
<desrt> pitti: same :)
<desrt> pitti: i spent a lot of time working on getting jhbuild-on-ubuntu working again over the holidays
<desrt> larsu: i vaguely recall some issue about this when i first installed debian
<desrt> i also recall solving it very rapidly and i don't recall how
<desrt> probably has to do with the session config file?
<larsu> desrt: the session config file has <standard_session_servicedirs /> set, which (according to the docs) adds xdg base directories
<larsu> which include .local/share
<desrt> odd.
<larsu> ya
<desrt> did the directory exist when you logged in?
<larsu> yes
<desrt> i'm beat for ideas :)
<larsu> me too :/
<desrt> did the _files_ exist when you logged in?
<larsu> yes
<desrt> ...are they valid? :)
<larsu> good question
<larsu> where does dbus log?
<desrt> http://pastebin.com/1aC4GkbT
<desrt> this is the entirety of my setup
<larsu> thanks
<desrt> this is the rest of the entirety: http://pastebin.com/n3qZrQNi ;)
<larsu> uh oh, I have s/D-BUS/D-Bus - maybe that's the issue
<larsu> desrt: Thanks. in related news, gdk_set_program_class() is useless
<larsu> you can't call it before gtk_init()
<desrt> is that the wmclass-modifying stuff?
<larsu> and calling it after overrides the passed --class (that gtk_init()) parses
<larsu> desrt: yes
<larsu> (sorry about the wrong paren)
<ted> Laney, I believe you're on the list of maintainers here, can you look at this? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=772148
<ubot5> Debian bug 772148 in bustle "bustle: Split out bustle-pcap into a separate binary package" [Wishlist,Open]
<seb128>  desrt, ted, hey,  happy new year
<Laney> ted: ok
<Laney> later though, patch piloting atm
<desrt> larsu: just use app ids :)
<desrt> the shell ignores wmclass if _GTK_APPLICATION_ID is set
<larsu> desrt: unity doesn't
<desrt> seriously?
<desrt> patch bamf :)
<desrt> (seriously)
<larsu> meh
<larsu> I know this is the best solution, and I know I shouldn't care
<desrt> bamf was written to do everything it could to identify/categorise apps
<larsu> but this is fucked up
<larsu> WM_CLASS was totally fine
<desrt> the fact that nobody maintains it means that it ignores a very high quality source of data
<larsu> and now it's not because of reasons?
<desrt> ie: if it was written today, _GTK_APPLICATION_ID would be at the top of the list of things it looked at
<seb128> desrt, nobody maintains what? bamf? Trevinho does
<larsu> desrt: also, WHY WHY WHY is gnome-terminal-server exist?
<larsu> *does
<desrt> why is that a problem for you?
<desrt> imho it's the 'correct' way
<larsu> g_set_prgname("gnome-terminal-server"); gdk_set_program_class("Gnome-terminal"); is just wrong
<desrt> oh.  because of that.
<desrt> fix bamf.  i'm serious.
<ted> Laney, Cool, thanks!
<desrt> you'll be making the world a better place
<larsu> desrt: ya, that's most practical. It's still a messed up situation
<desrt> larsu: the only thing messed up about the situation is that _GTK_ is in the name of the property
<larsu> desrt: why does gnome-terminal-server even exist?
<larsu> also, awesome comments in that code:   /* No-op required because GApplication is stupid */
<desrt> because this is actually the recommended way of implementing gapplication for apps that are concerned about behaving precisely as if they were not single-instance
<desrt> larsu: well, that's chpe for you :)
<larsu> desrt: gnome-terminal _is_ single instance
<desrt> gnome-terminal has to care about lifecycle of the invoked processes
<desrt> so its only option is to use a seperate service
<larsu> those life cycles are bound to a window, aren't they?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> the trouble is this:
<larsu> (well, tab really)
<desrt> 1) script runs a gnome-terminal instance
<desrt> 2) from that instance, user opens new window
<desrt> 3) script stuff finishes, tab closes
<desrt> 4) ...but gnome-terminal executable still runs
<desrt> the only way to avoid that problem is by treating every /usr/bin/gnome-terminal as a client bound to a single tab and having the service separate
<desrt> otherwise you end up with the (from the view of the caller) random chance that the process that you start is 'special' and won't behave as you want it to
<larsu> hm, so `gnome-terminal` is more like gnome-terminal-launcher?
 * larsu dislikes, but sees your point
<desrt> apps that don't care about this stuff are better off to use the hybrid (--gapplication-service) stuff since it's a lot less fuss
<desrt> but for apps that need it, the way that gnome-terminal is structured really is necessary
<desrt> of course, you could put both halves into the same executable
<desrt> and use IS_LAUNCHER
<larsu> is gnome-terminal a shell script with a dbus-send in it?
<desrt> larsu: no.  but it could be.
<larsu> right
<desrt> larsu: more likely, it would be based on gapplication, though
<desrt> gapplication(1) that is
<larsu> ya
<desrt> http://www.manpagez.com/man/1//gapplication/
<desrt> we even give an example of how to write such a shellscript :)
<larsu> neat
<desrt> but here's the kicker: gnome-terminal circumvents gapplication
<desrt> it has its own private launching protocol
<desrt> it does things that i didn't want to add to normal gapplication
<desrt> like sending the full set of open fds...
<desrt> (apparently "xterm -c 'foo >&3' 3> result" is a thing)
<desrt> so uh.. probably it won't ever be rewritten as a shellscript :)
<larsu> but ... why?
<larsu> seems like something that's not really needed tbh
<Trevinho> desert, larsu: feel free to open a bug in bamf and assign me, I'll take care of that
<desrt> Trevinho: nice!
<desrt> larsu: did you open that bug?
 * desrt doesn't find one
<desrt> Trevinho: bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/1407711 but it seems that LP won't let me assign bugs to you
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407711 in BAMF "match on _GTK_APPLICATION_ID" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> desrt: no, I was napping :)
<larsu> already dark here...
<larsu> thanks for opening it
<didrocks> Laney: vala 0.24 demoted btw
<Laney> nice
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> phew, got all large tests running and passing again for ubuntu make
 * didrocks can't wait to have the datacenter back up after a month
<Trevinho> desrt: thanks
<didrocks> desrt: I just did the assignement for you
<desrt> didrocks: thanks
<desrt> seems that you have superpowers that i lack :)
<didrocks> desrt: shhhhhhhhhh I try to keep my super secret identity ;)
<didrocks> happy new year btw ;)
<desrt> same to you
<ochosi> folks, quick question, when is the switch to systemd as default planned?
<desrt> ochosi: looks like vivid cycle
<ochosi> thought as much, but no planned ETA within the cycle?
<didrocks> ochosi: when most of the blockers are fixed
<desrt> blueprint is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1411-systemd-migration
<didrocks> ochosi: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1411-systemd-migration
<ochosi> oh good, i wasn't aware of the bp
<didrocks> ok, desrt beat me to it :p
<ochosi> thanks a bunch guys! :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> ochosi: you can already install it if you want to check in advance
<didrocks> and open bugs :)
<ochosi> right, i think i might do that
<didrocks> you can still have upstart & systemd in parallel (and next grub release will show both)
<ochosi> was mainly asking cause for xubuntu we thought we might only participate in a2 if systemd is default
<ochosi> right
<didrocks> ochosi: yeah, anyway, just give it a try if you have time, and do not hesitate to ask if you have any question
<desrt> ochosi: could always bring in systemd instead of upstart for the xubuntu images...
<didrocks> in particular, we are inrested in "systemctl status" after you migrate
<didrocks> interested*
<ochosi> desrt: right, but if blockers aren't resolved yet, that might not be ideal
<ochosi> but the dual-booty thing sounds like a good choice
<didrocks> oh, that makes me think…
<didrocks> ochosi: do you know where the xubuntu plymouth theme is?
<seb128> desrt, I guess the mir team pinged you about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=720186 ? seems like they hit mir issues due to that one since they switched the mainloop to use the glib one
<ubot5> Gnome bug 720186 in mainloop "g_main_context_unref() versus g_source_unref() race" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> I don't remember seeing it in the plymouth package
<desrt> seb128: oh ya... i saw that one fly by while i was on holiday
<ochosi> didrocks: it's in xubuntu-artwork, why?
<didrocks> ochosi: because I may change some things for systemd vs fsck vs plymouth
<desrt> seb128: trying to fix a crash in file monitors, then i will look at this
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> my 'stuff to do before getting back to kdbus' list gets longer :)
<ochosi> didrocks: ah, cool
<didrocks> ochosi: keeping backward upstart/mountall capability but still need some changes, so I'll give it a look as well
<ochosi> didrocks: to be exact: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-art/xubuntu-artwork/vivid/files/head:/lib/plymouth/themes/
<ochosi> thanks in advance for that!
<didrocks> ochosi: yw! seems that you have an older version of the fsck support btw (still the progress bar), I'll have a look at how to keep that for you
<ochosi> didrocks: what's the new version? i wasnt really aware of any changes there tbh
<ochosi> but i also have to say i sorta neglected plymouth because i personally never see it with SSD boot
<ochosi> (shame on me)
<didrocks> ochosi: we have in ubuntu "checking disk X on Y (…% Complete)"
<didrocks> ochosi: no more spinner, progress bar or anything
<didrocks> even if half of the code is still referencing it, it's not used anymore
<ochosi> any reason for that?
<ochosi> i mean concrete reason
<didrocks> ochosi: I guess design? depends on if you feel it being concrete or not :)
<ochosi> heh ok
<ochosi> well could've been that it caused breakage for some users
<didrocks> yeah, I don't think so
<ochosi> k haven't heard anything like that either
<didrocks> ochosi: the thing is that you can have the bar getting back in past
<ochosi> right
<didrocks> so it can be puzzling I guess
<didrocks> but I'll keep what you have today if you are happy with it, just use the new logic
<ochosi> as long as users don't complain, i won't touch plymouth too much ;)
<didrocks> right ;)
<didrocks> and have my fake fsck script to tests
<didrocks> as same here, SSD FTW :)
<ochosi> :)
<Laney> seb128: can you remember if we had a reason not to merge cairo?
<Laney> bug #1356632
<ubot5> bug 1356632 in Linux Mint "GNOME Do should be rebuilt against DBus# 2.0" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356632
<Laney> erm
<Laney> bug #1353362
<ubot5> bug 1353362 in cairo (Ubuntu) "cairo needs merge from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353362
<seb128> Laney, no, I think we should merge it
<Laney> k cool
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, just as a fyi, the console-setup change fixes the "incorrect keyboard layout on vt" issue on test config ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, bug 1400393? thanks for confirming!
<ubot5> bug 1400393 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400393
<seb128> pitti, indeed, yw!
<didrocks> nice!
<larsu> Trevinho: I can help out with that bamf patch if you like (and point me in the right direction)
<larsu> Trevinho: looks to me like bamf doesn't really group windows, but rather tries to find a desktop file for each?!
<larsu> I wonder how we could get that if we only have the application id
<larsu> I think gnome-terminal for example doesn't have app id == desktop file name yet
<willcooke> thoughts on cancelling tomorrows weekly meeting?  If everyone is going to say "I was on holiday" should we skip?  Personally, I dont mind either way, if we have stuff to talk about we should do it.  But I suspect not, so we could save some time
<Trevinho> larsu: mhmh.. Well you can group the windows based on the desktop id, while the desktop can be computed using the classic way
<didrocks> willcooke: makes sense
<Trevinho> Probably there is some euristic to do... I need to check it better. But the matching code is quite complex
<larsu> Trevinho: ya, and it doesn't look like it's doing any grouping yet...
<larsu> Trevinho: and really, that's not what we need - we need to get from app id to desktop id, which is impossible unless they're the same
<Trevinho> Mhmhm... Right
<seb128> willcooke, could be useful to do a post holidays roundtable anyway? if nobody has update it's just going to take 10 min and everyone can go back to business?
<larsu> Trevinho: I'll just add the case where they're equal - that should be enough for now
<didrocks> pitti: I'm reading https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=758902#56 and it seems that for newer system, since wheezy, we don't enable fsck on newer formatted partitions?
<ubot5> Debian bug 758902 in systemd "systemd: Please make ^C interrupt systemd-fsck" [Wishlist,Open]
<didrocks> "File systems created with mk2fs on fresh Wheezy and Jessie installs have
<didrocks> mount-count and time based file checking disabled.
<desrt> willcooke: at least half of the purpose of the meeting for me is reporting what i'll be working on during the next week and seeing the same from others, having discussions, etc.
<willcooke> sounds like tomorrow is go then, thx
 * willcooke -> EOD
<willcooke> ta ta
<Noskcaj> Could someone please review https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/libgweather/3.14/+merge/245275 ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-06
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: whoa, you are early!
<pitti> seb128: so-so, got a cold :/
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<larsu> morning!
<larsu> pitti: gute besserung!
<seb128> pitti, early yeah, trying to go back to "normal office hours" ;-)
<pitti> larsu: guten Morgen, danke!
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> oh, un didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut ;-)
<darkxst> hey seb128 pitti didrocks larsu
<seb128> hey darkxst
<larsu> hi darkxst
<darkxst> seb128, can you approve mutter in NEW?
<didrocks> evening darkxst :)
<seb128> darkxst, I can have a look in a bit
<seb128> have some issues with launchpad atm
<darkxst> seb128, thanks, its just the usual soname bump
<seb128> didrocks, can you access the queue/new it?
 * seb128 wonders what's going on there
<darkxst> also need geoclue-2.0 and geocode-glib promoted for g-s-d
<darkxst> if you can do that ?
<didrocks> seb128: what can't you access at? the page?
<didrocks> I can got it loaded
<seb128> didrocks, it spins and doesn't load for me
<seb128> but I've some other issues so maybe a routing/isp issue
<didrocks> ok, will new them
<seb128> thanks
<Noskcaj> :)
<didrocks> interesting soname, 0 as unstable but with a, b, c, d…
<didrocks> darkxst: what do you mean about geoclue and geocode glib promotion?
<didrocks> needs to be in main for newer g-s-d?
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<darkxst> didrocks, that is a debian thing, don't ask me about it
<darkxst> didrocks, yes main, see bug 1388294
<ubot5> bug 1388294 in geocode-glib (Ubuntu) "[MIR] geoclue-2.0" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388294
<darkxst> pitti, struggling with the heat again..
<pitti> I'm taking some of it!
<darkxst> sure, please do ;)
<didrocks> darkxst: done and done
<darkxst> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<desrt> good morning :D
<didrocks> good <???> desrt :)
<desrt> history is going to be made today!  (hopefully)
<didrocks> kdbus committed to the kernel? :)
<desrt> in three hours a stage 1 from an actual mission will attempt to land on a solid platform
<desrt> xlander-style
<larsu> oh hi desrt
<larsu> up {early,late}?
<desrt> not sure
<desrt> was sleeping and had a dream about thread safety
<desrt> needed to write some stuff down
<darkxst> desrt SpaceX at it again?
<darkxst> I havent had time to follow their doings recently, but seems they are the only ones that would even try that
<desrt> darkxst: ya
<desrt> launch is at 6:30am EST
<mlankhorst> morning
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> hey
<mlankhorst> didrocks: you're archive admin right? can you drop all lts-utopic packages in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=0
<mlankhorst> I need to re-upload for arch: all
<mlankhorst> instead of i386/amd64 only
<didrocks> mlankhorst: sure, doing
<didrocks> *flushed*
<willcooke> morning
<desrt> willcooke: morning
<willcooke> ?!?
<willcooke> late or early?
<desrt> both :)
<willcooke> hehe
<desrt> had some ideas that i wanted to hack on
<desrt> and i kinda wanted to catch the real-life xlander game
<seb128> hey desrt willcooke
<desrt> seb128: good morning
<willcooke> desrt, the space X thing?
<willcooke> hey seb128
<desrt> willcooke: ya.  pretty exciting.
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<desrt> i like when success is a 50/50 thing :)
<willcooke> desrt, it sounds like an impossible goal to me :)  Targeting a 100m wide landing area which is bobbing up and down in the sea :)
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<desrt> i was super-psyched when they landed the last mars rover
<desrt> that seemed impossible to me too
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> ahoy
<desrt> i mean seriously... a rocket-powered hovercraft that gingerly lowers the rover to the surface on a string, cuts it loose and then flys off into the distance?
<desrt> what is this?  a movie?
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> morning Laney
<desrt> Laney: hey there
<desrt> Laney: i'm a debian user now :D
<Laney> moving closer!
<desrt> i also upgraded my schroot technology level at least twice since we last spoke :)
 * desrt now union-mounts squashfs images stored in lvm with a tmpfs overlay
<Laney> haha
<didrocks> morning Laney
<desrt> it's speedy =)
<Laney> I used to use the LVM snapshot support
<Laney> it's cool stuff
<desrt> i'm worried about too much ssd traffic with the amount of abuse i throw at these things
<seb128> howdy Laney
<desrt> ie: constant installs of 100s of packages, only to blow it all away again moments later
<desrt> also: fsync sucks
<Laney> don't you do that in ram?
<desrt> and eatmydata is so obnoxiously impure
<desrt> Laney: exactly
<desrt> Laney: that's why i use tmpfs instead of lvm snapshots
<Laney> ah
<desrt> i gotta tell you, i sure appreciate our ubuntu0 versioning thing
<desrt> makes it real nice to share a /var/cache/apt/archives between debian and ubuntu installs
<Laney> assuming the same binary packages work on both
<desrt> well, it's no trouble, since the ubuntu ones have the 'ubuntu' in the name
<desrt> and different arches stay out of each others way nicely as well
<Laney> only if we've modified them
<Laney> unmodified ones are copied over and rebuilt here
<desrt> ah.  that's interesting.
<desrt> i didn't run into any trouble.... yet :)
<didrocks> right, you don't have the untouched debian packages rebuilt with the ubuntu toolset with this
<didrocks> well, wait to start some gcc C++11 extensions with ABI incompatbility :)
<Laney> I have local mirrors on the network here for fast package access
<desrt> is there some sort of caching proxy i can run on my machine that uses /var/cache/apt/archives as a storage location?
 * desrt would prefer not to get into mirroring everything
<Laney> you might want to look into apt-cacher-ng
<Laney> that's an apt proxy
<desrt> bleh
<desrt> i sorta liked the bindmount approach since it meant that the archives (a) didn't have more than one copy on my machine and (b) didn't take up tmpfs space
<willcooke> mlankhorst, I'v got a meeting which clashes with our 1:1, so I'll ping you later on if that's ok
<willcooke> maybe 30 mins later that planned
<Laney> you could disable the cache :)
<desrt> seems that i can configure apt to use a different cache dir -- maybe i'll just do that per-distro
<desrt> zomg.  this is great
<desrt> i can save the pkgcache this way as well
<mlankhorst> sure
<seb128> willcooke, did you decide to skip the meeting at the end or to do it anyway? I don't think I saw a reply to my comment here yesterday when you asked... either way sending a team meeting/nomeeting email would be good ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, good call - done
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, so you decided to have one, good ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, I've got a few things to talk to you about.  I've got a meeting now, but maybe before lunch?  Quick hangout ok?
<seb128> willcooke, sure
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> hi tammy - have you got a hangout link yet?
<tammy> willcooke, sorry... it takes use some time to recall the memories how to setup... (after long holidays...)
<tammy> willcooke, here it is https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcZvBiG2p2OJ9KQP29lEqQTHG-VJ0xa1LGxwbOVcqfk-OEpXg?authuser=0&hl=en
<willcooke> thanks tammy :)
<tammy> willcooke, we can see your screen now
<duflu> desrt: You really online still?
<didrocks> seb128: if you open the dash and type "nautilus", is the icon enormous for you as well?
<desrt> duflu: still?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, it's one of the know issue with the new gtk
<didrocks> ok
<duflu> desrt: Or in some timezone where it's less surprising...
<seb128> didrocks, see http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v the point 5 in the first section
<seb128> didrocks, well, that lists vim, but same issue
<seb128> didrocks, if you look to the dash you can see there are a bunch of those
<duflu> desrt: Better late than never... is there any other workaround we can do outside of glib that's less ugly than this?... https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/mir/fix-1401488/+merge/245443
<seb128> larsu, ^ what was the outcome of that discussion? unity needs to force the icon size?
<didrocks> seb128: I only have nautilus for now, but I guess I don't use that many GNOMy apps
<seb128> didrocks, weird, you should have things like "appareance" from unity-control-center
<seb128> or update-manager
<desrt> duflu: looks quite reasonable in fact :)
<duflu> desrt: Thanks but doesn't feel it. Did I like to the right bug?
<duflu> The right upstream bug
<desrt> duflu: but uh.. g_main_context_invoke() is a thing
<duflu> -like +link
<duflu> Must be EOD
<desrt> duflu: maybe.  still need to look at that.
<larsu> seb128: yes, unity should force icons to be of the size it wants them to be
<seb128> larsu, do you know if there is a bug open about that?
<larsu> seb128: also, we should include correctly-sized icons in our theme, so that we don't get blurry icons ;)
<larsu> seb128: Trevinho said he'll look into it. I don't know about a bug
<seb128> larsu, is that the theme job to include icons for e.g update-manager?
<desrt> duflu: i think this is not the same bug...
<duflu> desrt: Perhaps but it started to sound the same in your comments upstream
<duflu> Interesting that invoke function
<duflu> Oh well
<larsu> seb128: yes
<seb128> larsu, hum, ok, I though apps were supposed to ship their own icons
<desrt> duflu: ya.. it's a handy one
<desrt> duflu: ya.. this is really not the same issue
<duflu> desrt: Excellent. We all want more upstream glib bugs
<larsu> seb128: hm, maybe you're right - I thought update-manager is one of the apps that has a themed icons
<desrt> duflu: the upstream issue can only happen if you call g_main_context_unref() at the same time as g_source_unref()
<duflu> desrt: OK, different issue... I might test out your suggested simpler fix
<desrt> duflu: your bug will be easy to fix
<duflu> Woo, I win
<desrt> i just need to increase the refcount of the source while running the check/prepare funcs
<duflu> something
<desrt> we already do it while dispatching
<duflu> desrt: I was going to do exactly that but your comments in the upstream bug resonated so I didn't try
<desrt> the upstream issue is substantially more complicated
<duflu> desrt: Oh, also in theory the iterator holds a reference
<desrt> the gist is that once attached to a context, a source uses the context's lock for locking
<desrt> which is a problem if the context is being finalized at the same time
<duflu> desrt: I think the problem might go deeper. Those unlocked callbacks in theory should be ref'd by the iterator of the loop they're in
<desrt> that's true.
<duflu> The iterator should already be ref'ing the source
<desrt> so it seems that the problem is not as you describe
<duflu> desrt: Yes, kind of. And then it was holidays again so I stopped thinking about it
 * duflu goes back to reproducing the bug
<desrt> duflu: i'd love to see a small testcase that triggers the issue
<seb128> larsu, what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1407192 ? did you discuss it with Trevinho?
<desrt> otherwise...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407192 in unity (Ubuntu) "firefox icon frequently replaced by placeholder" [High,Confirmed]
<desrt> <- this is my suspicious face
<duflu> desrt: It's not small :(  I can give you valgrind error output though
<seb128> didrocks, larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1404730 is the icon one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1404730 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash: some icons are scaled incorrectly" [High,Triaged]
<desrt> duflu: could it be something like your source finalize function making an assumption about what thread it runs in?
<seb128> bregma, hey, not sure how you track work, but can you make sure that https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1404730 is on a list where it gets fixed for vivid?
<desrt> and it being upset if it gets run in the thread that calls the unref?
<duflu> desrt: Not sure. It's alf's code -- I'm still learning it
<desrt> duflu: i'd love to see a testcase :)
<duflu> Me too
<duflu> One that takes less human effort
<desrt> fwiw, i'm fixing yet another thread issue at the moment in file monitors...
<seb128> bregma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1407192 as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407192 in unity (Ubuntu) "firefox icon frequently replaced by placeholder" [High,Confirmed]
<duflu> Alright, reproducing the bug again will suck me in for the whole evening. I must resist for today...
<seb128> lunch, bbiab
<willcooke> seb128, anyone - whats the deal with Gnome Sound Recorder?
<willcooke> This page suggests it "doesnt work":  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-media/
<willcooke> The guys in OEM are asking if we can include a simple sound recorder by default
<willcooke> I think Audacity is probably a bit too heavy weight.
<willcooke> They are looking for something more akin to Windows Sound Recorder
<willcooke> If anyone has a suggestion for something which might meet their need, let me know
<Laney> gnome-sound-recorder is the new gnome one
<Trevinho> seb128, larsu: it's national holiday today here, I'll check those tomorrow.
<Laney> bit buggy but I guess it'll be okay with a little work
<Laney> bleh, it's gjs
<didrocks> don't be too sad about being gjs :p
<larsu> Trevinho: k, thanks. Enjoy!
<pitti> seb128, Saviq: we've been dragging bug 1223401 for far too long; I investigated what gets broken and what gets fixed by getting back to the upstream API
<ubot5> bug 1223401 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "[0.7.6] the add_action api changed creating issues for clients" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223401
<pitti> so we only need to fix that test in unity8 (which is trivial and will be compatible with both APIs)
<pitti> I'll file an MP
<Saviq> pitti, sure, fine with me
<willcooke> bah.  The rain waits until lunchtime.
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy the vac day! ;-)
<pitti> Saviq: ok, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity8/notify-api-fix/+merge/245643
<seb128> pitti, that still sounds wrong to me for the same reason I gave by then
<pitti> seb128: how is it wrong?
<seb128> pitti, if the abi change in an incompatible way the soname should change
<pitti> seb128: well, you were never *supposed* to specify a free_func in Python
<seb128> or at least the binary package name
<pitti> using an obviously bogus argument which could never have worked properly isn't exactly a feature?
<seb128> pitti, doesn't matter if the reasons are good or not, we can't change function signatures in an incompatible way without a proper transition
<seb128> pitti, well, it makes "working" code hit an exception
<pitti> seb128: well, but we never had a transition, and our patch breaks two other packages
<pitti> so I'd rather fix it in the one bad spot than in the other two good ones
<pitti> and the longer we keep it, the more of these incompatibilities we'll get
<seb128> pitti, the issue is that you don't know what bad/good spot are out there in e.g custom scripts
<seb128> pitti, right, I'm not saying we should fix it, but we should rename the binary package so the transition is properly handled by depends resolution
<seb128> we shouldn't*
<pitti> seb128: depends resolution doesn't apply to third-party scripts
<seb128> well, that's the best we can do
<seb128> out of not changing the abi
<pitti> and "from gir import Notify" always just uses the latest API by default
<pitti> so even bumping it wouldn't automagically hep
<pitti> "help"
<seb128> well it would help to resolve partial upgrades and listing rdepends that didn't update their abi
<seb128> or rather how they use the function
<seb128> we would know that things depending on <new_name> got fixed/adapted
<seb128> and things depending on the old name have an issue/needs to be looked at
<seb128> no?
<pitti> well, I went over all rdepends
<seb128> the archive rdepends
<seb128> not ppa, 3rd party, etc
<seb128> you could use the same argument to not rename libraries on soname changes
<seb128> "I handled the rdepends, no need to rename"
<pitti> well, for libraries there's actually a physical change in the binary package
<pitti> which isn't true for gir/python, they aren't versioned in the samw way
<seb128> well in that case it's a physical change in the function sig
<seb128> code that used to run hit an exception
<seb128> anyway I made my point and I don't care enough to argue over that
<pitti> well, the fun thing is that these days the exception is entirely different from what we originally had in 2013 when we introduced the reversion
<seb128> if you just want to go ahead by dealing only with our own rdepends fine with me
<pitti> in 2013 we didn't have the "magic" user_data handling yet
<seb128> pitti, I'm probably just overcautious/strict with compat, I guess that seeing the number of rdepends dealing with it without rename is fine
<seb128> pitti, it's likely going to bite some users with their script, but oh well
<pitti> seb128: nah, I don't think so
<pitti> seb128: it's already a very exceptional corner case to specify a free_func argument (or two pieces of user_data) in the first place
<seb128> well, reality is that some of our tests did that
<seb128> so there is a non null chance that somebody else out there did that as well
<pitti> sure
<pitti> but oh well, dist-upgrade -- we break third-party stuff all the time
<seb128> right, I was going to say
<seb128> I wish that statement was wrong
<seb128> but reality is that we are far from perfect
<seb128> and that small case is not likely to make a real difference
<seb128> pitti, tldr, go for the change ;-)
<pitti> seb128: heh, ok; I think Saviq is an appropriate reviewer for that MP?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<Saviq> pitti, yup, will do
<pitti> Saviq: thanks
<seb128> Saviq, pitti, we should also make sure we land unity8 and tghe libnotify update together then
<Saviq> seb128, didn't pitti describe that as long as unity8 gets in first, it'll be fine?
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> all good then ;-)
<pitti> right, it's backwards compatible
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, what's the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1386170 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1386170 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Utopic) "Libreoffice startup center shortcut broken" [Medium,New]
<Sweet5hark> seb128: should be fixed by http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/commit/?h=ubuntu-utopic-4.3&id=d816d3dfe756ac975e056d053d17ee384023e416 and http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/commit/?h=ubuntu-utopic-4.3&id=f3087d6e35db84e19855b47015251d1619f758e5 in the ppa, not SRUed yet.
<mdeslaur> seb128: any comment on bug 1404244 ? It uses client side decorations...
<ubot5> bug 1404244 in baobab (Ubuntu) "Sync baobab 3.14.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404244
<Sweet5hark> seb128:  note that there is feedback pending still https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1386170/comments/13 -- although we might go forward without that after a month ...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1386170 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Utopic) "Libreoffice startup center shortcut broken" [Medium,New]
<seb128> mdeslaur, I would say "require to use the wm decoration under Unity before upload"
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, that's what I was thinking, just wanted to make sure, thanks
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ok, can you ping again to the get the feedback otherwise? that is in the sponsoring queue for a while, I wonder if we should just un-subscribe sponsors since it seems you are tracking it anyway?
<seb128> mdeslaur, yw!
<seb128> Laney, that eog upload, I though the libgrip stuff could be dropped with new gtk gestures?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hmmm, you mean https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libreoffice ?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, no, http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ah, ok.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: tried to unsubscribe sponsors, but seem to lack perms on lp? see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1386170/comments/14
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1386170 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Utopic) "Libreoffice startup center shortcut broken" [Medium,New]
<seb128> Sweet5hark, did it for you
<Sweet5hark> seb128: oh and: Happy new year! ;)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thx alot
<seb128> Sweet5hark, danke, happy new year to you as well!
<Laney> seb128: hopefully but I didn't check yet
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: so dariusz commented, we should not block the sru ...
<willcooke> folks (seb128) - got to do the school run.  I should be back by half past, but if not, please hold for a couple of mins.
<popey> didrocks: just updated ubuntu-make... man page says {ide,games,go,android} (note games, plural) your blog post says "game"
<FJKong_> happy new year
<didrocks> popey: actually, the man page is right and of course, my blog post is wrong, fixing! thanks :)
<popey> np
<popey> good to see someone reads your blog posts, huh? ☻
<didrocks> popey: yeah, it was *you* all that time along!
<didrocks> seb128: on the "firefox looses its launcher icon under unity", did we need more debug info? (as it's an italian holidays, I don't ping Marco ;))
<didrocks> just telling that because it's the case here for instance
<willcooke> back
<desrt> m is for meeting
<desrt> and that's good enough for me :D
<willcooke> Roll call:  attente_, desrt, didrocks, FJKong_, happyaron, Laney, larsu, mlankhorst, qengho, seb128, Sweet5hark1, tkamppeter,
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> _o/
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan  6 15:32:10 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic:
 * willcooke got the year right :)
<willcooke> Sorry for the delay folks
<mlankhorst> hey
<desrt> welcome to 2016!
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think so, it was on the gtk update epad as well, likely a bamf/gtk issue
<willcooke> Ok, so there probably wont be a whole lot of updates from the last two weeks, but as we discussed yesterday
<seb128> didrocks, it happens consistently on firefox/tb after running/closing them once
<willcooke> we can flesh out what's happening in the next week
 * seb128 shuts up for meeting ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> We shouldnt be too long
<willcooke> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: attente_
<willcooke> attente_, Hey!  Any thoughts on what the plan of action is for the next week?
<attente_> hi, mousing over a parent menu still doesn't work with the gtk-mir backend
<attente_> but i'm not sure if it's worth fixing or if we should wait for more mir support because it might get fixed on that side
<willcooke> tricky one
<willcooke> lets see how it goes - it's not too long until the sprint
<desrt> attente_: is there another semi-obvious way to close the menu and go back to the parent?
<willcooke> and we can grind some of these out there
<desrt> ie: is the user completely stuck and has to start over again, or is there something else they can do?
<attente_> desrt: yeah, it's fine to just click outside or press escape
<desrt> (keynav maybe?)
<willcooke> that sounds ok
<desrt> annoying, but workable
<willcooke> yah
<willcooke> ok, well lets take some more deep conversations out of the meeting
<willcooke> anything else before we move on attente_ ?
<attente_> that's all
<willcooke> cool, thanks
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: didrocks
<tkamppeter> willcooke, spring? when? where?
<desrt> >:|
<willcooke> tkamppeter, is a mir sprint
<tkamppeter> OK
<desrt> i'd like to file a grievance with the union
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> :D
<desrt> unions work so nicely!
<willcooke> I'll get my ABC wall chart back up on the wall
<desrt> so i spent the holidays doing a whole lot of work on getting jhbuild running nicely on debian-based systems
<desrt> which apparently nobody put much effort into since pitti tried that a while ago
<desrt> now that i'm back to 'real work' i'm looking into fixing a threading issue in file monitors that causes crashes if you unref a file monitor just as events are coming in... which happens a lot in the case of the appinfo monitor
<desrt> that's actually a really tricky problem with some interesting engineering inside of it -- so probably that takes me a week
<desrt> on the mir-is-crashing front, i had a chat with duflu and i'm pretty convinced that the crash they're seeing is not the bug that he linked to, and maybe not a glib bug at all
<desrt> he's going to try to get more information and a testcase
<desrt> if that ends up being a glib thing, then that's my next priority as soon as he gets back to me
<desrt> other then that, i plan to go back to working on kdbus stuff
<desrt> *than
<desrt> (that's all)
<willcooke> excellent, thanks desrt
<willcooke> sounds like a busy week in store
<desrt> busy but interesting
<willcooke> also hope you're not too sad that the launch got scrubbed
<willcooke> ;)
<desrt> the work touches on a large issue i've been trying to better-define for a while
<willcooke> another late night tonight?
<desrt> willcooke: we get another try on friday :)
<willcooke> oh Friday?  kk
<willcooke> it's gonna be fun to watch (if it's live)
<willcooke> anyway
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> * Release Ubuntu Make 0.4 bringing Go, stencyl and finishing up the github move. More details at http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-Make-0.4-starts-the-new-year-adding-Go-support
<didrocks> * Had to fix for 0.3 some tests after the release, as desktop VM and tests jenkins jobs are still not put back online by the CI team. s-jenkins is still not accessible
<qengho> desrt: are you near launch site?
<didrocks> Systemd:
<didrocks> * Added an option for grub when multiple init systems are detected to select which init system to boot up with (in debian, needs sync up in ubuntu)
<didrocks> * Started to work on the fsck <-> plymouth integration, fsckd deamon listening to multiple sockets done, more work needed though
<didrocks> Mic:
<didrocks> * Debug some apt with private ppas issues
<didrocks> * Archive admin and some MIR duties
<didrocks> .
<desrt> qengho: (no.  just watched live streams)
 * qengho nods.
<desrt> didrocks: that grub thing was a nice idea.  probably ends up being a real nice way to unbrick your system for some people
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, the issue is that some services enablement state will get unsync if you switch between them too much, but well
<didrocks> that's the risk :)
<willcooke> #topic FJKong_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: FJKong_
<FJKong_> testing memory leak and stability of sogou changing skin, confirmed there’s little memory leak when changing skin
<FJKong_> Suspect memory leaks when switching between windows, TODO.
<FJKong_> Tested 18 new skins from Sogou for realese, 3 have problems.
<FJKong_> unity dash search: sent email to developers, need more help
<willcooke> thanks FJKong_, let me know if I can help with getting you some support
<didrocks> what is the issue with the dash search?
<FJKong_> I need help on next step
<FJKong_> how uniy index local file
<FJKong_> and do searching
<seb128> didrocks, having it to work with typing chinese in english, e.g "ni hao" to find
<seb128> heˈlō,həˈlō
<seb128> 您好
<didrocks> I can help getting you up to speed your knowledge on that, let's sync up after the meeting or tomorrow
<FJKong_> I have done work to map Chinese to pinyin
<FJKong_> cool, didrocks
<qengho> (That's "nin", btw.)
<didrocks> ok, let's see what you need and if I can help (not sure I can help on what seb128 is mentioning though)
<didrocks> but yeah, pointers at least :)
<FJKong_> qengho: :P
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> not sure if happyaron is around
<willcooke> I'll give him a moment and then move on
<willcooke> actually, let's move on and we can always come back....
<willcooke> happyaron, ^^
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> HELLO
<Laney> • Happy new year!
<Laney> • Some small-ish updates
<Laney> ∘ Remove valac from vala-0.24; demote
<Laney> ∘ Update cheese (on hold, see below)
<Laney> ∘ Update eog
<desrt> HELLO LANEY
<Laney> • Patch pilot
<Laney> • Discover libical transition, push a bit
<Laney> ∘ cyrus-imapd-2.4 needs a debhelper merge (scary), will do
<Laney> • Find out transition tracker has been broken since December 18th. Fix this with a workaround and propose a SRU with the real fix (bug #1407933)
<ubot5> bug 1407933 in dose3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Can't handle Multi-Arch: no" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1407933
<Laney> • (re: cheese) Find out that appstream-util is supposed to replace appdata-tools as shipping the binary to validate appdata files (-util is in universe ATM and has coinstallability problems with -tools; debian bug #768269). Supposed to be a drop-in replacement; start packaging work and test builds to confirm this.
<ubot5> Debian bug 768269 in appstream-util,appdata-tools "appdata-tools and appstream-util: error when trying to install together" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/768269
<Laney> ✻
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> np
<willcooke> While we're here - do you think there is any chance/point to including the new JS based sound recorder in the desktop?  Presumably OEM could include it in their custom builds if required?
<Laney> also now /usr/bin/m4 is hanging
<Laney> weird
<willcooke> is it mature enough?
<seb128> willcooke, the issue is more to drag another stack/interpreter on the default image
<willcooke> gotya, sounds like a bad idea
<seb128> well need to be look at, I'm unsure what depends we are exactly talking about
<willcooke> I can probably find a small app which can do what they need and suggest that it gets in to their build
<seb128> but maybe there is a simple sound recorded in universe we could use as well
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> I'll take a lool
<willcooke> look
<seb128> recorder*
<willcooke> sorry lool - ignore
 * happyaron is around..
<didrocks> -> on quote page
<lool> willcooke: dont take me
<mlankhorst> do you tab complete your words?
<willcooke> I try and tab complete EVERYTHING
<mlankhorst> that will end Wellark
<willcooke> XD
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> hey happyaron
<happyaron> hi
<happyaron> * Removal of im-switch (LP: #1407578) with help from didrocks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407578 in im-switch (Ubuntu) "Please remove im-switch from the archive" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1407578
<happyaron> * Adding diagnose information collection script for sogoupinyin
<happyaron> * Work with people to get cell dict ready for next release
<happyaron> * Work on integration of automatical testing for sogou engine kernel to auto build system
<happyaron> * Add clang tests for the build system
<happyaron> * Updates: fcitx-cloudpinyin, fcitx-googlepinyin, fcitx-anthy
<happyaron> * staging opencc to experimental, API break
<happyaron> * Rough check of 360 for linux
<happyaron> over
<willcooke> sos
<willcooke> wow
<willcooke> You've been busy
<happyaron> a little bit, :)
 * willcooke really should take more care over his typing 
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> hey, happy new year!
<larsu> I've mostly dealt with backlog and sorting out stuff to do for the next weeks
<larsu> worked with marco on the bamf issue (to make didrocks happy)
<larsu> found some new regressions in gtk
<seb128> larsu, do you note those somewhere?
<larsu> tried to backport upstream scrollbars to finally get rid of the transparency issues (as new ones came up)
<didrocks> \o/
<larsu> but those seem to be split over multiple commits
<larsu> not sure yet if it's worthwhile for this cycle
<seb128> willcooke, did we ever get feedback from design&co if using those would be ok?
<larsu> seb128: can copy them to the pad after the meeting
<willcooke> erm
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> seb128: some are in bugs already, like the gedit line number thing
<willcooke> I think we agreed we would get a demo set up and show it to JohnLea_
<willcooke> and go from there
<larsu> seb128: yes we did, john lea said they're fine
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, but he didn't show up at this meeting in washington iirc?
<seb128> larsu, great
<willcooke> I'll catch up with him and get his blessing, just to be safe
<larsu> seb128, willcooke: I met him in some meeting room and showed him upstream
<didrocks> and they know it will mean we are dropping them for gtk2 apps then?
<JohnLea_> willcooke, thanks, let's sync when you are next in
<larsu> didrocks: psssst!
<willcooke> :) thanks JohnLea_
<willcooke> larsu, I can use that demo app right?
<larsu> willcooke: which demo app?
<willcooke> the one with all the widgets in iut
<willcooke> it
<larsu> right, yes (it's called gtk3-widget-factory in gtk3-samples)
<willcooke> great
<larsu> eof
<willcooke> I think it's been long enough now that we should go round the loop again, just to be sure.  It wont take too long
<willcooke> I'll aim to have it all wrapped up in the next week
<willcooke> I can demo it over a hangout
<seb128> oh, fun gtk3-widget-factory has no bg
<seb128> you can see through it
<larsu> ya
<seb128> make sure to demo over a blank gedit or something ;-)
<larsu> it's not the only one :/
<willcooke> :)
<larsu> or run with GTK_MODULES=
<larsu> ah wait, you need to run master anyway
<didrocks> remember that a lot of visual basic code wanted to do that
<didrocks> so it's really a feature!
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> ok, I'll have a play tomorrow
<willcooke> #topic mlankhorst
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> - Happy newyear!
<mlankhorst> - Attempting to prevent vt switch on suspend for nouveau.
<mlankhorst> - Sent a patch for a kernel issue I was hitting with netboot. [RFC PATCH] unlock rtnl mutex in ic_open_devs while waiting
<mlankhorst> - Fixing pthread regression in wine https://bugs.launchpad.net/wine/+bug/1393196
<mlankhorst> - Wine may soon merge the winepulse driver, added some fixes from their sound maintainer.
<mlankhorst> - Make the standalone xmir patch work on 1.16 and 1.17 branches through some ifdefs since 1.16 works slightly better.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393196 in Wine "Wine1.7 from Ubuntu PPA can create only about 10% of the threads Wine normally can" [Medium,Triaged]
<mlankhorst> I'm sort of waiting for mir exposing the new events to clients
<willcooke> thanks mlankhorst
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Fixed several problems with Flash plugin.
<qengho> * I *was* fixing and porting Intel's wayland/ozone/chromium so I could extend it and get Mir. That was a nightmare. I am now starting from Ozone demo and adding features. Easier.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> sorry folks, my internet just went out for a sec or something
<willcooke> mlankhorst, sorry, were you done before I moved on?
<mlankhorst>  yaeh
<willcooke> kk, qengho you done too?
<qengho> Two items. EOF.
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> * Happy new year!
<seb128> * yesterday, lot of catching up after 3 weeks of holidays (emails, lists, uploads, ...)
<seb128> * today, some catching up still, spent a good part of the day helping on the sponsoring queue backlog-after-holidays
<seb128> * next, review current state of u-s-s and unity8-desktop to figure out what to work on next exactly
<seb128> </work-resume>
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> willcooke, says his IRC is acting again
<desrt> uh oh.  the one human who meetingology obeyed is now dead.
<desrt> this is the start of one of the terminator movies, right?
<Sweet5hark1> desrt: lets see if meetingology grows "at a geometric rate" now ...
<willcooke> #topic SweetShark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: SweetShark
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> weak!
<willcooke> mwahaha
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, your turn!
<Sweet5hark1> - end-of-year vacation
<Sweet5hark1> - end-of-year administrative task (upstream, foundation)
<Sweet5hark1> - some upstream writer refactoring for performance and readability (boring blog post follows)
<Sweet5hark1> - some travel and event coordination
<Sweet5hark1> - some bug tracker gardening
<Sweet5hark1> - mail backlog
<Sweet5hark1> - survived 31c3, twas awesome: over 10.000 hackers on four days (122 hours of talks are at http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/index.html )
<Sweet5hark1> - state of releases:
<Sweet5hark1> -- precise on 3.5.7+patches, needs investigation for bump to a new major (not urgent)
<Sweet5hark1> -- trusty on 4.2.7+patches, could be bumped to 4.2.8 (we have most of the upstream patches already, so mostly to be in sync with upstream version number)
<Sweet5hark1> -- utopic on 4.3.3, 4.3.4 in queue, 4.3.5 in PPA. When 4.3.4 is in updates, I guess we will go directly to 4.3.6 after that (release upsteam end of this month)
<Sweet5hark1> -- vivid: 4.4.0~beta2 in the prereleases ppa, upstream is at rc1. I need to bump that (IMHO, we should not wait for 4.4.0 upstream final and bump an rc in vivid in the next weeks for early testing)
<Sweet5hark1> - happy new year everyone!
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<willcooke> I think I'm back
<seb128> wb willcooke, you missing halft Sweet5hark1's update
<willcooke> I'll check the minutes
<seb128> k
<willcooke> right, so #topic tkamppeter
<seb128> desrt tricked the bot through nick forgery :p
<desrt> willcooke: we also discovered that meetingology's loyalty to you is wavering at best
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> :D
<desrt> lol
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting Summit 2015: Sent out first e-mails to potential speakers.
<tkamppeter> - qpdf: Synced newest version from Debian Experimental.
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Corrected Trusty SRU upload, still waiting for approval.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<tkamppeter> Sorry, somehow my IRC acted up.
<desrt> tkamppeter: seems to be a good day for that :)
<willcooke> hrm, I think Freenode is sick
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> let's wrap while we can
<seb128> could be one of the servers
<Laney> so much for a quick meeting
<seb128> seems to work here
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-01-06 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> thanks willcooke
<willcooke> any other business?
<desrt> important announcement:
<desrt> lenovo showed a new range of thinkpads at CES
<desrt> they unscrewed (mostly) the keyboard and put the physical buttons back for the trackpoint
<seb128> with old keyboards back?
<desrt> very important news!
<didrocks> \o/
<Laney> good news in the year of the laptop refresh
<Sweet5hark1> \o/
<seb128> lol
<Laney> (for me)
<willcooke> yayay
<seb128> for those like thinkpads at least ;-)
<seb128> (I still find them not nice looking)
<Laney> they do look quite ... functional
<seb128> right
<desrt> probably i get a thinkpad next, but i think i can afford to wait for the skylake ones :)
 * Laney comes from having macbook pros for the last 8ish years
<willcooke> Those of you going to the Mir sprint, please get travel booked.
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan  6 16:27:55 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-01-06-15.32.moin.txt
<desrt> willcooke: thanks for the reminder :)
<seb128> I think I would take a macbook over a thinkpad ;-)
<desrt> seb128: if that's your attitude then you deserve what you get :p
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I'm quite happy with my latitude in fact
<seb128> it's just a bit heavy compared to e.g the xps
<desrt> i'd like to point out the grab-bag of extra hardware that Laney has to cart around in order to make his laptop into a usable machine
<desrt> and mention that i've never seen that happen with anyone's thinkpad...
<seb128> lol
<seb128> wait for Laney's refresh :p
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that is all purely optional
<Laney> unless thinkpads come with risers ...
<desrt> Laney: my old one did
<desrt> it had a wedge-shaped battery that connected to the dock connector and served this purpose as a very nice side effect
<Laney> that is handy
<Laney> improved battery life is one of the things I am most looking forward to
<Laney> this thing only gets about 2.5 hours, if that
<desrt> some of the new models claim 20 hours
<desrt> so in linux, probably at least like 4 hours and 15 minutes
<willcooke> didrocks, http://www.webupd8.org/2015/01/ubuntu-make-04-released-with-go-support.html
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, already read it, but do not hesitate if you see anything else :)
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks>  I'm always pleased by the detail of their articles + screenshots and such
<willcooke> the webupd8 guys always do a good job of that
<willcooke> but that domain name though
<willcooke> ;p
<didrocks> ahah, yeah ;)
 * willcooke -> EOD
<willcooke> ta ta
<Noskcaj> seb128, I tested gnome-mahjongg on xfce, but since you have more unity fixes in git, i suppose we can't sync
<Noskcaj> please ignore that sync bug, i can't get a titlebar in xfce now.
<seb128> Noskcaj, hey, ok, can you write that on the bug and mark it invalid?
<Noskcaj> seb128, done. Do you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/libgweather/3.14/+merge/245275 ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-07
<didrocks> morning
<larsu> bonjour
<hyperair> robru: ping
<hyperair> robru: i just saw the message in the ~ubuntu-elisp/ppa description that said something about debian -el packages not working with emacs-snapshot
<hyperair> is it still broken?
<robru> hyperair: yeah i never got around to fixing that.
<hyperair> ah
 * hyperair will just stick to the old 20140101 snapshot i have then
 * hyperair sighs
<robru> hyperair: but package.el works so well i honestly don't miss any of the Debian packages
<hyperair> really now
<hyperair> does package.el have any form of package authentication?
<robru> hyperair: ah, well I suppose not.
<hyperair> :)
 * hyperair sighs
<robru> hyperair: https://github.com/robru/.emacs.d/blob/master/init.el check my emacs.d if you're curious. pretty slick config, all package.el, been using the ppa snapshots since forever.
<hyperair> why did you redo the entire packaging of emacs?
<hyperair> hmm, the (use-package bits are pretty slick, yeah
<robru> hyperair: because it was super old and crufty, I redid it in the hopes that I could get something nice and clean. if you're curious you should compare my version against the distro version, it's a huge difference. but for whatever reason debian/emacs people are pretty curmudgeonly and I'm not part of the neckbeard's club so they didn't care for my patches.
<robru> now my fork just somewhat languishes, but I'm still using it myself.
<hyperair> ah, i see
<hyperair> but now that cassou's ditched everything, your fork is all that remains
<robru> hyperair: ohhhh really?
<hyperair> yep
<hyperair> https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/ubuntu/emacs <-- see the ppa description
<robru> hyperair: actually my fork is in a bit of trouble as well. since emacs switched to git, the bzr import on launchpad has gone to shit, and as a side effect of that the recipe isn't doing daily builds anymore. I'm still trying to come up with a solution for that, and desperately trying to avoid writing a local cron job that builds emacs and uploads to the ppa.
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i had a local cronjob that worked for banshee
<hyperair> then a bunch of half-ports of certain libraries that need to work with both gtk2 and gtk3 resulted in me ditching the cronjob
<robru> ah yeah
<hyperair> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/hyperair-guest/daily-ppa-script.git/
<hyperair> very hacky
<hyperair> a lot of weird hacks to get gpg-agent bridged into cron's environment
<robru> hyperair: heh, thanks for the tip. I may have to do something like that. My concern is mostly that I don't like to have people depending on services that run on my laptop. I liked it better when launchpad was building emacs for me, then I could turn my laptop off and not worry about it.
<robru> hyperair: hm, I bet the debian package would work on ubuntu? did you ever try http://londo.ganneff.de/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<robru> ?
<hyperair> hmm i haven't
<robru> hyperair: me either, but that package looks a bit newer than the one you mentioned ;-)
<hyperair> heh
<didrocks> pitti: hey! btw, another case where I have to workaround due to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=768456
<ubot5> Debian bug 768456 in init-system-helpers "init-system-helpers: deb-system-invoke starts disabled systemd service on package upgrade" [Normal,Open]
<didrocks> pitti: the workaround is easy, if you think my invoke-rc.d patch and that one won't likely get reviewed, let's workaround in all packages that needs it then and close that as won't fix
<didrocks> (the invoke-rc.d part is https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=768450)
<ubot5> Debian bug 768450 in sysv-rc "sysv-rc: invoke-rc.d will start a disabled service for systemd-only or systemd+upstart config" [Normal,Open]
<didrocks> waow, a package that doesn't build-dep on debhelper nor cdbs
<didrocks> :q
<seb128> didrocks, what are you doing? applying for debian n-m? ;-)
<seb128> one of the stuff they make me do by then is to rewrite a rules without any helper, just pure make
<didrocks> seb128: not, systemdification of various package with upstart-only jobs
<didrocks> no*
<seb128> I see ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, this one is pure make
<seb128> systemd as pid1 still happening this cycle?
<didrocks> seb128: hopefully yeah
<seb128> we are going to need to look at bug #1400394
<ubot5> bug 1400394 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Unity8 fails to start applications under systemd init (cgmanager issue?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400394
<seb128> e.g making ubuntu-app-launch works with systemd's cgroups controler
<didrocks> hum, I think getting rid of cgmanager isn't planned for this cycle
<seb128> well, cgmanager doesn't run under systemd init
<seb128> the job is made that way atm
<didrocks> yeah, I think pitti started to look at that, there is not reason (yet) it can't
<seb128> see comment #7 on that bug
<seb128> #8 as well
<seb128> seems to not be that simple
<didrocks> interesting, I wasn't aware of those recent discussions
<didrocks> ok, so ual it is, which brings the question of session systemd then
<seb128> user sessions you mean?
<didrocks> yeah, systemd as the session handler
<didrocks> which is what ual is using cgmanager/upstart for
<didrocks> I don't know how much coupling there is there
<seb128> yeah, me neither
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, do you have any opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libao/+bug/1075479 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1075479 in libao (Ubuntu) "libao defaults to ALSA output, should probably use Pulseaudio" [Undecided,In progress]
<darkxst> seb128, really? https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/trusty/gdm/config-error-dialog/+merge/244687/comments/606489 since when was trusty not an LTS?
<seb128> darkxst, shrug, I'm visible not awake, thanks for pointing it out
<GunnarHj> Good morning, seb128! :)
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> darkxst, but since you are subscribed to it, maybe you want to sponsor the changes? ;-)
<seb128> there is also a gdm .1 update from Noskcaj you said you would upload
<darkxst> seb128, I somehow missed the SRU's for gunnar bug, but I will sponsor since I did the originals
<darkxst> for gdm, I am going to upload a merge with debian, probably rename it to gdm3 to make it easier in the future
<darkxst> I'm guessing that would be ok?
<GunnarHj> darkxst: They are identical in practice (besides the line numbers in the patch).
<darkxst> GunnarHj, did you forward changes upstream?
<seb128> darkxst, thanks
<GunnarHj> darkxst: Yes. No reaction so far.
<seb128> darkxst, renaming sounds ok to me, wasn't debian speaking about dropping the rename/go back to the gdm name? (at least for the jobs, etc)
<darkxst> seb128, yes they have in some parts, but their source is still gdm3
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<darkxst> hey Laney
<larsu> morning Laney!
<GunnarHj> darkxst: Or did you by upstream mean Debian? If so no (I forwarded to GNOME), but I can file a Debian bug too if you want.
<darkxst> GunnarHj, what did GNOME say? and debian would be good also hoping we can almost get back in sync with debian this cycle
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, could you have another look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/1396373 and advice on what to do?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396373 in cups-filters (Ubuntu) "Merge cups-filters 1.0.61-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<GunnarHj> darkxst: GNOME hasn't responded. Ok, I'll submit a Debian bug.
<Laney> hey seb128 darkxst larsu
<Laney> doin' good!
<seb128> Laney, not sure if you saw my comment about eog yesterday (I might not have seen your reply)
<Laney> I did reply
<Laney> I said that I didn't check the gtk stuff yet
 * seb128 checks for IRC logs
<seb128> k
<seb128> I were under the impression in Washington that you said you would just wait for the new GTK and drop those patches
<seb128> I can test on my touch screen vivid laptop without the patches if you want
<seb128> (not sure if you have hdw to test that)
<seb128> oh, you do, you got the laptop from desrt right?
<Laney> I have one of those dell things
<Laney> but if you want to, feel free ;-)
<seb128> not especially, I had forgotten you had one of those
<seb128> well, I've mine running current vivid so should be easy to do a test build/run, let me know if that's needed
<Laney> ok
<Laney> mvo: hey hey, you planning on merging debhelper again or can I steal it?
<Laney> (scary)
<mvo> Laney: no worries, you can steal it
<Laney> ty
<mvo> Laney: and good morning and all that :)
<Laney> and happy new year!
<Laney> hope you had a good break :-)
<mvo> yes, it was very nice. but its also very nice to hack again on $stuff
<Laney> $stuff is good
<darkxst> Laney, $stuff is bad when it involves exact rooting in gjs ;(
<Laney> darkxst: garbage collection?
<darkxst> Laney, yes
<seb128> darkxst, have you seen https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/gsettings-desktop-schemas/remove-revert-application-based-key-patch/+merge/245486 ?
<seb128> not sure what that revert was about
<seb128> Laney, ^ do you know?
<darkxst> spidermonkey moved from conservative stack scanning to a moving exact rooting scheme, which caused an incredible number of api changes
<darkxst> seb128, it was definately used when I searched when reverting that
<darkxst> in metacity/flashback sessions atleast
<darkxst> but I don't see a problem dropping it, if they request, its only going to break them if needed
<darkxst> its also possible they dropped that upstream now flashback sessions are somewhat maintained
<darkxst> gtg now, though
<willcooke> morning mlankhorst, did Bschaefer poke you about xmir yesterday?  I think this is the problem we talked about briefly yesterday
<mlankhorst> a little
<mlankhorst> he didn't say how he hit it though
<mlankhorst> which doesn't give me enough information to work on it :P
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> mlankhorst, here's the error:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9684420/
<willcooke> mlankhorst, I'm trying to get Xmir up and running on the phone - that's my goal for this week
<mlankhorst> ok :P
<mlankhorst> I'm going to need to make a bt then
<willcooke> thanks mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> what application are you trying to run?
<willcooke> I'll give LibreOffice a go I think, but if that doesnt work, anything
<mlankhorst> I mean does the error happen before running any application?
<willcooke> ah, not sure
<willcooke> still working through the pre requisites
<willcooke> I should have more info for you soon
<mlankhorst> it just means I forgot to initialize something, last time it happened i tried to use a dri2 call..
<mlankhorst> without dri2 initialized
<willcooke> kk
<seb128> Laney, do you have an utopic install somewhere by any chance? ;-)
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> or somebody else
<Laney> maybe in a vm
<seb128> if someone fancy looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1361906
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361906 in gvfs (Ubuntu Utopic) "gvfsd-ftp crashed with SIGABRT in g_mutex_unlock_slowpath()" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/patch/?id=2153d300f24d3388d7c4ab75a55451ad5a581b5a should be the change to backport
<seb128> issue with new glib/old gvfs
<seb128> I guess I could SRU without testing, but I would prefer if somebody with an utopic could give it a try
<seb128> lunch for now though
<seb128> bbiab
<didrocks> enjoy seb128
<ochosi> hm, i thought light-themes don'
<ochosi> t use the unico engine anymore..?
<ochosi> (strangely, it still gets pulled in when installing them on vivid)
<tsdgeos> sflphone is at 1.3 instead of 1.4 which was released 4 months ago. Is this one of the packages we get from debian?
<Laney> It's been modified so someone will need to look at it manually
<Laney> (usually the person listed on https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html)
<seb128> larsu, Laney, ^ do you know about ochosi's question? you handled the gtk/theme updates in decembre
<larsu> ochosi: sorry, was at lunch. We haven't removed the depends yet, but I'm about to (probably this week)
<ochosi> larsu: btw, another thing. recently the menubar-menuitems theming broke in some apps (e.g. shotwell and transmission), adding padding to the menubar-menuitems on the left. do you know anything about that?
<larsu> ochosi: no. How can I reproduce?
<larsu> I guess by having menus inside the window?
<didrocks> seb128: not sure if you noticed, but at least, I fixed invoke-rc.d to not fail anymore if you upgrade/install/remove packages that contains upstart-only jobs when you run under systemd
<didrocks> which was an issue if you upgrade (running systemd) an upstart-only package to one which then has a systemd unit
<didrocks> (as the old prerm would fail)
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't, but I didn't know that was an issue either
<didrocks> well, I guess good then :)
<ochosi> larsu: yes. it looks like this: http://imgur.com/IyTOTqU
<ochosi> almost as if there was an image that isn't displayed
<ochosi> (same with adwaita btw)
<ochosi> for reference, transmission with adwaita: http://i.imgur.com/XsCjkTk.png
<ochosi> evince otoh is fine
<larsu> ochosi: neat. Is this V? I can neither reproduce it in transmission nor in shotwell
<ochosi> this is V (xubuntu)
<larsu> with the desktop team ppa?
 * larsu wonders what the difference might be
<ochosi> lemme check whether i'm still using that ppa
<ochosi> nope, without the desktop team ppa
<ochosi> should i be using that for some reason?
<larsu> ochosi: can you look where the padding comes from with inspector?
<ochosi> i thought that with gtk3.14.6 being in main i don't need that ppa anymore...
<larsu> you don't, I'm just trying to find the difference between our systems ;)
<ochosi> ah ok :)
<ochosi> what's the quickest way to start the inspector again?
<larsu> Ctrl+Shift+I
<larsu> with the mouse cursor over the widget you want to inspect
<larsu> or Ctrl+Shift+D for just opening it
<ochosi> hmmm
<ochosi> odd, do i need to do anything else there?
<ochosi> (doesn't seem to open)
<larsu> ochosi: is org.gtk.Settings.Debug enable-inspector-keybinding turned on?
<larsu> (needs libgtk-3-dev)
<ochosi> right, installing that now
<ochosi> right, installed and setting turned on
<ochosi> nothing happening still
 * ochosi is puzzled
<larsu> starting the app with GTK_DEBUG=interactive set works as well
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> now it does
<ochosi> as i suspected...
<ochosi> gtkimagemenuitem
<ochosi> and the image is the padding
<ochosi> booh
<ochosi> why would that be in a normal menubar?
<larsu> I guess unity-gtk-module?
<larsu> ah wait, that doesn't apply to you
<ochosi> hm, why, what does that do?
<larsu> nothing. I wasn't thinking right :)
<larsu> the bigger question is: why do you see it and I don't...
<ochosi> nope, i don't have that installed :)
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> that too
<ochosi> maybe there is some other gtk setting..?
<larsu> what exactly is set in the image menu item? A margin?
<ochosi> you said you had a special gtk setting for local menus..?
<ochosi> i dont have anything set there because that's the default in xfce
<larsu> I'm running unity, so I have global menus. But I disabled them in order to reproduce this bug
<larsu> and I don't see any margin. looks totally normal
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> what would you like me to check exactly?
<ochosi> (i thought there was a gtk xsetting that made the menus go back to the respective windows instead of being global for unity)
<larsu> does the image menu item have a 'margin-left' set? (in the Properties tab)
<larsu> ochosi: yes, that's what I'm using
<larsu> and if not, does it have a margin or padding or border set from css (in the style properties tab)
<ochosi> it's the pixel-size value
<ochosi> not even sure what that is
<ochosi> something like a width-request i guess
<ochosi> if i decrease that, the padding goes away
<ochosi> no other margin, padding or border is set
<larsu> gtkimagemenuitem doesn't have a pixel size...
<ochosi> weird, width-request is -1
<larsu> gtkimage does
<ochosi> yeah, that's the gtkimage that is packed inside
<larsu> but that's hidden for me
<ochosi> right, so that's the difference i guess
<larsu> does that have visible=true for you?
<ochosi> yup
<larsu> that's wrong. I wonder where that comes from...
<ochosi> setting it to false fixes it
<larsu> makes sense...
<ochosi> no idea either where that comes from
<ochosi> whta do you change exactly when disabling global menus in unity?
<larsu> I don't load unity-gtk-module
<larsu> transmission and shotwell both still need this, because they don't seem to be using GMenuModel yet
<ochosi> hm ok
<ochosi> so no other switch that gets flipped
<ochosi> or any other env var that gets set
<larsu> no
<larsu> there's the xsetting, but when u-g-m isn't loaded, nothing looks at it
<larsu> (except gtk itself, but only when using GMenuModel)
<larsu> are you seeing the same issue on unity or gnome shell?
<ochosi> i have neither of those available for testing
<ochosi> :/
<ochosi> i'll ask around among the other xubuntu devs just to make sure i'm not the only one seeing it
<ochosi> but i have to admit i'm a bit out of ideas on that one...
<ochosi> ok, they can confirm
<ochosi> meh
<ochosi> larsu: setting gtk-menu-images to false fixes the issue... :(
<ochosi> which isn't entirely cool, cause we don't want that setting
<larsu> interesting!
<larsu> makes total sense though
<larsu> I wonder why those apps use GtkImageMenu at all though...
<larsu> in menu bars, I mean
<ochosi> it makes sense alright, but i wonder why 1) they're using imagemenuitems there (weird!) and 2) why this didn't happen with earlier versions of gtk3
<larsu> there were some changes in the way icons are sized
<larsu> maybe that's related
<ochosi> larsu: hm, maybe. but empty images should just always not be displayed, no?
<larsu> ochosi: "should"
<Laney> didrocks: I think your sysvinit has a syntax error
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/194237210/sysvinit_2.88dsf-53.2ubuntu3_2.88dsf-53.2ubuntu4.diff.gz "t\nhen"
 * Laney fixes
<seb128> peer review ftw!
<Laney> ffs
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/2.88dsf-53.2ubuntu5/+build/6695432
<Laney> can't build the new one because of the previous error
<Laney> seb128: should we remove it from vivid-proposed, wait for it to publish, retry the new one?
<seb128> Laney, wfm, let me delete it
<Laney> autopkgtests caught this too \o/
<seb128> Laney, sorry I cleared out your new upload as well on the way, can you reupload with a bumped revision?
<Laney> yeah, once this is published
<didrocks> Laney: argh, thanks man
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<seb128> didrocks, yw!
<Laney> no worries
<didrocks> should have happen during the final review before uploading, as I copied it just before to test… :/
<willcooke> megalolz https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-clogGj40qOA/VK1YN0yoXwI/AAAAAAAAI7k/3kxoqBWuO8c/w659-h879-no/2015%2B-%2B1
<seb128> willcooke, mireyes? ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> willcooke, is that in the store?
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> I should add it and make it 99999 USD
<didrocks> just need 1 guy…
<willcooke> then we *all* go to Vegas
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> would be cooler if it was interacting with the accelerometer
<didrocks> hum, nice idea of a small dummy app to do :)
<willcooke> ooho
<mzanetti> :D
<willcooke> should be easy to simulate X input evens
<dednick> can anyone tell me how to open a gtk app in u8-mir desktop session? from a terminal.
<willcooke> dednick, using native Mir gtk support?
<dednick> willcooke: ya
<willcooke> ok, so assuming you want to use Gedit
<mzanetti> willcooke: we need something that has a menu bar, QWidget would be fine too I guess
<mzanetti> gedit would be fine, yes
<willcooke> let me see if I have a .desktop file kicking around here...
<willcooke> in theory that's all you need
<willcooke> oh wait
<willcooke> it's easier than that
<willcooke> you should just need to edit the .desktop file for $APP and add
 * willcooke checks....
<mzanetti> ah, the X-Ubuntu-Touch=true?
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> that's the one
<willcooke> it's case sensitive it seems
<mzanetti> willcooke: but we probably want debug prints
<mzanetti> we get that in upstart cache though... so would work
<willcooke> ahhh
<mzanetti> dednick: ^
<willcooke> yes
<dednick> ah. ok, give me a sec. it just bombed out after i did a random desktop file.
<mzanetti> hehe
<didrocks> who wrote this!!! ;-)
<seb128> desrt, mzanetti, dednick, you can also probably "MIR_SOCKET=<socket to mir> somebinary"
<seb128> desrt, sorry, was meant to be dednick
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<mzanetti> thanks seb128
<seb128> that works at least to run an app from a vt with the mir demo server on vt1
<dednick> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<dednick> gedit
<seb128> dednick, is XDG_DATA_DIR set?
<dednick> seb128: nope
<seb128> should be
<dednick> seb128: ah. its DIRS :) set to "/opt/click.ubuntu.com/blahbvlah"
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> well, I guess you want to add /usr/share to it
<dednick> seb128: yeah, that got me a bit further. now getting "This application can not open files"
<seb128> dednick, try maybe something simpler than gedit? like gnome-calculator
<dednick> seb128: yeah, i did as well. same problem
<seb128> dednick, seems like a gapplication thing, maybe it relies on something to be set that isn't
<seb128> desrt or larsu might know?
<desrt> G_APPLICATION_HANDLES_OPEN
<desrt> as a flag
<seb128> desrt, it's trying to run any application from a vt to test them under unity8/mir
<seb128> e.g gedit
<seb128> so likely an env issue
<seb128> not a code one
<desrt> suspicious.
<dednick> arg.. ffs it's the -- --desktop_file_hint
<dednick> same thing happens if you do it on X
<dednick> supprised gedit doesnt allow...
<dednick> oh.... it does. i was just trying with gnome-calculator.
<Laney> seb128: uploading that gvfs fix now + another similar one
<seb128> Laney, excellent, thanks
<Laney> yw
<seb128> dednick, what was the issue?
<seb128> doesn't work with gcalc?
<dednick> seb128: apparently gtk doesnt like you specifying the "--desktop_file_hint" because it thinks you're trying to open a file. works ok with gedit (because you can open a file from command line), but not with gnome-calculator
<seb128> dednick, maybe you need to -- --desktop_file_hint?
<dednick> seb128: yeah, that's what i meant
<seb128> I see
<seb128> works now?
<dednick> gnome-calculator no.
<seb128> or did you hit $the_next_issue
<seb128> gedit?
<dednick> gedit - it opens, but doesnt render.
<seb128> dednick, that's likely https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1401968
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401968 in QtMir "GTK applications don't work anymore under unity8" [Critical,Triaged]
<seb128> dednick, you can downgrade your qtmir for local work purpose
<dednick> seb128: ta. i'll try
<qengho> 403 Forbidden   with wget
<GunnarHj> darkxst: I added the gdm patch to the Debian bug tracker:
<GunnarHj> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=774798
<ubot5> Debian bug 774798 in gdm3 "Warning msg when ~/.profile syntax error instead of failed login" [Normal,Open]
 * willcooke -> EOD
<Noskcaj> Can we sync gtksourceview3 from debian? the gtk version dep change is now unneeded, ppc64le builds in debian without our autoreconf, and the conflicts/replaces has hopefully been in long enough it can be dropped
<Noskcaj> seb128, ^
<TheMuso> seb128: Yeah I agree. I'll take care of it.
<darkxst> GunnarHj, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-08
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks: we should discuss that in #d-s today -- if sEcuRe isn't around any more, I'm fine with pushing the patch to Debian
<pitti> didrocks: we can upload it to Ubuntu then, the main problem is that it won't go to unstable/testing any more
<pitti> didrocks: invoke-rc.d is sysvinit, I can't commit there; but again, meh freeze
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I did a minimal fix in ubuntu at least as the case of upgrading upstart-only jobs under systemd can be common until everything is transitioned
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, that's an Ubuntu specific problem (in practice), so we can carry a patch for that in Ubuntu; I'm fine with that
<didrocks> pitti: I did mark it clearly that this can be removed once systemd transition done (so after next LTS)
<didrocks> pitti: I think if the deb-systemd-invoke is acked, I'll distro-patch the invoke-rc.d in ubuntu then (as the deb-systemd-invoke patch itself won't be enough)
<pitti> didrocks: sounds ok; especially since we can drop them again at some point
<pitti> didrocks: but I'd like to keep at least init-system-helpers in sync, so let's wait for some response in #d-s, and at some point just commit it?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, clearly, this can be done safely once we remove the upstart job
<didrocks> pitti: sure
<pitti> (we don't need to upload to Debian right away, just stage the patch)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke. :)
<willcooke> o/
<TheMuso> And hello to everybody else
<didrocks> morning willcooke, hey TheMuso
<seb128> hey didrocks TheMuso willcooke
<didrocks> re seb128
<mlankhorst> morning
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<ochosi> hey seb128
<ochosi> and good morning
<seb128> hey ochosi, how are you?
<mlankhorst> hello
<ochosi> seb128: doing fine, enjoying the snow outside in the city (rare thing sort of)
<ochosi> and yourself?
<mlankhorst> what snow :P
<mlankhorst> it's just cold and windy here!
<larsu> morning!
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst, ochosi, larsu
<ochosi> mlankhorst: heh, i guess i'm luckier than you then ;)
<ochosi> seb128: quick question, you said to take the bugreport about file-roller using headerbars in xubuntu upstream, are you currently patching it to work in unity without csd? (reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/1408046)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408046 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "file-roller in xubuntu has CSD" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> ochosi, I'm good thanks
<seb128> ochosi, yes we do
<mlankhorst> it was great for operating a windmill last saturday :P
<mlankhorst> so hopefully the wind will stay for this saturday too
<ochosi> seb128: so shouldn't we do the same (i.e. add a distro-patch)?
<seb128> ochosi, "we"?
<seb128> I'm not part of the xubuntu team, it's up to you/them
<ochosi> seb128: "we" == the royal we ;) jokes aside, i did mean the xubuntu team
<seb128> lol
<seb128> the situation is suboptimal, we should maybe do !gnome-shell rather than = unity
<seb128> at the same time it's the upstream UI, other desktop should complain to upstream
<ochosi> yeah, that'd be nice
<ochosi> i hope you don't mind me saying, but you're being a bit inconsistent with your distro-patches wrt CSD
<ochosi> some are "if unity", others are "!gnome-shell"
<ochosi> i'd prefer a consistent choice (and if it was up to me, that'd be 2) )
<larsu> ochosi: feel free to open bugs about the 'if unity' ones
<ochosi> larsu: that's what i (or "we", as in the xubuntu-team) was doing with file-roller ;)
<ochosi> and i did the same for simple-scan
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, we are inconsisty, it's because different people have different opinion on what should be done
<seb128> like some feel like that we can decide for Unity but the "default experience" on other desktop should remain what upstream intends
<seb128> and some feel like that csd are gnome-shell specific mostly
<Laney> morning
<Laney> I commented on a bug with robert_ancell about that and he pushed back
<Laney> so there isn't even agreement in the team :/
<ochosi> hm right, well for xubuntu we're mostly agreeing that for the apps we ship by default, we don't want csd
<ochosi> our WM handles it fine now (at least with compositing enabled), but having a menu inside an app with csd looks out of place tbh
<Laney> Is there a way out other than gtk getting a setting for this?
<larsu> Laney: an xsetting
<larsu> consensus seems to be "oh no, please not another xsetting"
<ochosi> well, even if there is an xsetting, apps have to support it
<larsu> right
<Laney> so what then?
<ochosi> while an xsetting is sort of "the big hammer", i think it's correct, cause it's the only thing that can sort of guarantee consistency
<ochosi> (sort of, because it's still up to the app devs to support it)
<Laney> the app always has to have code
<larsu> I don't know. Doesn't seem worth the hassle tbh
<ochosi> i mean for xubuntu, i guess the easiest is to add "|| if xfce" to your distro patches
<Laney> then || the next one, then we decide we like header bars so let's upload everything again to change that
<ochosi> heh, yeah, pretty much that );
<larsu> we should just all switch to header bars!
<ochosi> but tbh for xubuntu it's a bit out of the question at least until xfce is gtk3, and that's still far away
<ochosi> so i think at least with us, it's a rather stable decision
<ochosi> i vaguely remember kde folks being fairly unanimously against csd, have there been any talks with kubuntu devs?
<larsu> not me. All I heard is that they want some weird hybrid approach
<larsu> I don't know. It's pretty obvious to me that header bars are the way forward
<ochosi>  /o\
<larsu> e.g., by looking at other platforms
<ochosi> yeah, but as long as there is no good way to handle menus (other than placing them directly underneath the headerbar) in the shell, it's less fun
<Laney> ochosi: for file-roller, the next upload is going to be !shell btw
<ochosi> Laney: oh thanks!
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/file-roller/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/bz_unity_headerbar.patch#L108
<Laney> that was already there
<Laney> was hoping for some upstream reviews on my other patches to de-headerbar the dialogs
<Laney> no luck yet
<ochosi> oh
<Laney> it's nice for dialogs because there is a setting there
<larsu> Laney: de-headerbar?
<ochosi> larsu: yeah, that's a word now ;)
<Laney> GtkDialog has a use-header-bar property
<larsu> which has multiple meanings to different people
<larsu> (1) put buttons into the dialog's title bar
<ochosi> Laney: yeah, i noticed that, there goes that option ppl might be looking for
<larsu> (2) show a traditional title bar
<larsu> by default, gtk shows still shows a header bar without buttons when the setting is false
<larsu> becasue wayland
 * larsu wonders if his patch changing that went upstream
<Laney> uh
<Laney> can't say I noticed that
<willcooke> hey larsu, gtk3-samples - is that packaged for T?
<larsu> willcooke: yes, as gtk-3-examples
<willcooke> in the archive?
 * willcooke must be doing something wrong
<willcooke> I can see gtk3-engines-xfce
<Laney> gtk-3-examples
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> thank you
<larsu> :)
<Laney> apt-file is useful for asking 'which package contains this file?'
<willcooke> Being able to read is a pre-requisite, and that seems to be where I'm failing today
<Laney> :P
 * Laney is having some kind of IO death episode
<Laney> linux doesn't like this much
<willcooke> ok, next failure I have - the overlay scrollbars in the widget factory are still the unity ones.
<willcooke> it really sucks to be me
<willcooke> ;)
<larsu> willcooke: it's not yet patched :)
<seb128> well, our gtk version is too old for the new scrollbars
<seb128> those are being added upstream in the current unstable cycle
<willcooke> should I install a VM running Gnome desktop?
<seb128> willcooke, you can try to install gtk from https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/testing
<seb128> willcooke, he has a git version
<willcooke> Hrm, sounds risky
<willcooke> I dont want to break anything else
<willcooke> maybe I'll install that in a VM
<Laney> oh, huh, it's fstrim
<Laney> how long is that supposed to take to run?
<didrocks> Laney: few seconds, if it's the first time, I get it up to 5 minutes here
<Laney> root     14618  0.3  0.0  19968  1860 ?        D    09:31   0:04              \_ /sbin/fstrim --all
<mlankhorst> willcooke: I think I found the black screen issue with x11vnc, should be able to fix it at least, but I don't know if my fix will break anything :P
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> it finished ...
<mlankhorst> willcooke: https://mblankhorst.nl/etc/Xmir updated version
<mlankhorst> weird.. works on desktop but fails on phone still
<willcooke> :/
<willcooke> mlankhorst, would you expect glxgears to work on the phone?
<willcooke> mlankhorst, also - the orientation seems to know which way round the phone is :D (but I assume you know that already)  ((e.g Xmir is running, I rotate the device and the Orientation message pops up to say which way round it is))
<mlankhorst> not really
<mlankhorst> willcooke: yeah but the problem is hooking up and resizing :P
<willcooke> sure
<mlankhorst> the rotation hint just says that the orientation should be changed, but that means I have to find a way to lie about it
<willcooke> sounds like it could be quite processor intensive as well?
<mlankhorst> not really
<mlankhorst> it's mostly resizing the root window to have the rotated dimensions and then figuring out how to do a rotating blit to the mir surface
<mlankhorst> first part is easy, second part probably too but it requires some thinking :p
<willcooke> certainly no hurry for that
<willcooke> feature
<mlankhorst> ok it seems vncviewer sort of works now, but has some corruption
<mlankhorst> oh vnc says why..
<mlankhorst> 08/01/2015 13:47:30 XDAMAGE is not working well... misses: 201/229
<willcooke> I tried with disabling xdamage in the vnc server
<willcooke> still didnt work
<willcooke> bah - and now when I'm running mirscreencast Xmir wont start
<mlankhorst> hm the current Xmir binary works for me, sec..
<mlankhorst> uploaded a new one to the same place
<mlankhorst> but now mir crashed on me, sigh :p
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> it's a whack-a-mole
<mlankhorst> naw, mir never was that reliable for me
<willcooke> oh, I've run out of space
<mlankhorst> apt-get clean
<willcooke> bit better
<willcooke> perhaps I need to write my screencasts somewhere else :)
<willcooke> hum
<willcooke> android cache looks like
<willcooke> yay - crashed Mir too
<willcooke> hehe because I used up all the space
 * willcooke goes looking for an sd card
<mlankhorst> hm was seeing some random corruption in vnc where the window should be
<mlankhorst> D/libEGL  (14296): glTexParameteri(GL_TEXTURE_2D, GL_TEXTURE_MAX_LEVEL_APPLE, GL_POINTS);
<mlankhorst> W/MALI    (14296): _gles_set_error:82: [WARNING]Mali GLES errorcode: 500
<mlankhorst> oh I hate you, looking it up made me find my black screen bug..
<willcooke> \o/
<mlankhorst> caused by calling glamor_enable_dri3
<mlankhorst> which causes glamor_egl_create_argb8888_based_texture to be called, which was never expected to succeed
<mlankhorst> hm no it should work..
<mlankhorst> through the fallback
<ochosi> larsu: remember that odd thing about transmission using gtkimagemenuitems?
<ochosi> i have a really hard time finding the relevant pieces in the code that refer to that...
<ochosi> at least upstream there doesn't seem to be a reference to gtkimagemenuitems at all
<ochosi> all seems to be regular menuitems in the transmission-ui.xml
<ochosi> really odd
<ochosi> larsu: ^
<mlankhorst> willcooke: I've uploaded a new version to my webserver that seems to work correct with vncviewer. However there is still a problem with upload/download region :P
<larsu> ochosi: weird, no clue. How are they constructing their menu bar? With GtkUiManager?
<willcooke> mlankhorst, coolio, I'll give it a whirl
<mlankhorst> so if you get random memory corruption that's probably why..
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I cant get mirscreencast to play nice at all, it's just recording a static dash
<willcooke> bah
<larsu> dash is enough, it's the most important thing
<popey> willcooke: you converting it to some other format afterwards?
<Laney> flick book
<willcooke> popey, not tried that yet - since there's nothing to see
<popey> how do you know until you convert it?
<willcooke> popey, I recored it, copied it over to my machine, play it back and then sad face
<popey> What you playing it with?
<willcooke> mencoder
<willcooke> what else?!
<willcooke> it plays fine
<popey> ok
<willcooke> that's why I asked about the socket, I wonder if I'm recording the wrong thing
<popey> every frame the same?
<willcooke> ya
 * popey tries here
 * willcooke loves sshing in to the phone and writing bash scripts.  It's really nice
<willcooke> I feel like my phone is now more of a computer and less of an Imgur access device
<popey> Yes, I too am a nerd.
<willcooke> if I can rsync, and wake the phone up remotely I will be sorted
<popey> willcooke: how do you play it, just "mencoder mir_screencast_540x960_66.58Hz.rgba" ?
<willcooke> mplayer -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo fps=15:w=540:h=960:format=rgba screencast.raw
<popey> k
<willcooke> (set fps as appropriate)
 * popey waits for the bits to slowly make their way over usb
<willcooke> oh, I'm running vivid - I wonder if thats got anything to do with it
<willcooke> (on my device|)
<willcooke> does the SDK give access to the LEDs directly?
<popey> dont think so
<mlankhorst> you can touch them through sysfs probably
<popey> well, something must
<mlankhorst>  /sys/class/leds
<willcooke> oooooooooooh
<willcooke> sweet
<willcooke> NO! Must not get distracted
<mlankhorst> You can have 8 bits for brightness for the blue red and green :P
<popey> haha, works
<willcooke> ha, nice
<willcooke> popey, screencast or leds?
<popey> leds
<mlankhorst> of course nerds get distracted by flashy lights
<popey> echoing 255 into /sys/class/leds/red/brightness
<popey> balls, stuck on now ☻
<popey> could use this as a data transfer method between phones :D
<willcooke> ??
<willcooke> oh, via the camera?
<willcooke> ha
<popey> point camera at LED, flash LED like a sinclair loading thing
<willcooke> ohhh, does the flash work on the camera?
<popey> yes
<willcooke> I wonder if there is a gpio for it
<willcooke> then you could write a morse tx-er
<willcooke> and an rx-er
<popey> willcooke: I only get first frame on my video too
<popey> shows whatever was on screen at start of video
<willcooke> ah ha!
<willcooke> good
<willcooke> it's not me then
<willcooke> mlankhorst, can haz vnc
<willcooke> mlankhorst, \o/
<willcooke> thanks
<mlankhorst> good, I'm trying to figure out how glamor_upload/download_boxes works
<willcooke> ah yes - getting some weird artefacts with LO now
<mlankhorst> I was having them before too, might be related to that
<willcooke> kk
<mlankhorst> I need to do some magic on monday, should be easy
<willcooke> thx#
<mlankhorst> uploaded the same version to my ppa
<mlankhorst> enjoy!
<willcooke> thanks mlankhorst have a great weekend
<ochosi> larsu: yeah, seems like it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/transmission/trunk/view/head:/gtk/transmission-ui.xml
<seb128> qengho, hey, is bug #1378627 on your list/something you look at?
<ubot5> bug 1378627 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378627
<seb128> it's the most reported issue on 14.10
<seb128> by quite some margin
<larsu> ochosi: maybe ui manager creates image menu items for some reason?
 * larsu checks
<willcooke> I'll ask Ryan too
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> *cough*
<willcooke> desrt, incoming ^^
<larsu> ochosi: indeed, it does. Actions seem to have GtK_TYPE_IMAGE_MENU_ITEM by default: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/tree/gtk/deprecated/gtkaction.c?id=c6fc30721c35c3aec4b2d1cd512049821d5de984#n227
<ochosi> larsu: meh, that really blows. so where would i start fixing anything? (and yeah, obviously shotwell has the same problem)
<qengho> seb128: Yes, next release will have that fixed.
<seb128> qengho, great, when is that due?
<qengho> seb128: I'll put something up for testing soon, and I think next upstream should be about two weeks away, at most.
<larsu> ochosi: turn off menus-show-images or whatever the setting is called.
<seb128> qengho, great, thanks
<larsu> ochosi: imo, we should just get rid of it. I don't know of anyone who thinks having icons on every menu item is a good idea
 * desrt discovers socat
<attente_> hi, having some trouble getting unity-greeter running. it exits on launch, this is my x-0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9694751 can't even get a vt going
<robru> hey desktoppers, can I get somebody to add ~ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/+members#active please? it's needed for silo 15 to merge (seb128?)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-09
<TheMuso> desrt: I was talking to Will last night, and we were talking about GTK and Mir. He said that you were doing something with chroots, thinking it was related to GTK mir testing. Is this the case? If so, what have you done to set things up? I want to try a11y stack with GTK under mir to see what breaks.
<desrt> TheMuso: no.  unrelated.
<desrt> i'm using chroots to build glib in various configurations for testing purposes
<TheMuso> Ok no worries.
 * duflu wonders if GTK+Mir behaves better since he tested it last many months ago
<didrocks> morning
<desrt> didrocks: hihi
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: hey... i wanted to ask why you stopped doing jhbuild on canonistack
<pitti> hey desrt
<pitti> desrt: it was a lot of maintenance, and there was relatively little actual interest upstream
<desrt> sounds about right
<pitti> not really an explicit decision, it just decayed
<desrt> did you ever consider making the build results available for download?
<pitti> desrt: you mean not just the logs, but the actual built tree? we didn't back then, and didn't discuss it
<pitti> if that's actually useful, it could be possible; but the builds should be reproducible fairly well
<desrt> i did a lot of debianification work on jhbuild over the holidays
<pitti> the thing that's usually less reproducible is test failures as they are sometimes sensitive to the environment (CPU speed, load, etc.)
<desrt> with the goal of targetting schroot debootstraps
<didrocks> hey desrt! guten morgen pitti
<desrt> and producing .tar of the products, one-by-one
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<desrt> (which will also help facilitate parallel building)
<didrocks> pitti: ça peut aller, et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: mieux qu'hier, pas plus de fièvre
<didrocks> pitti: content d'entendre ça :)
<desrt> you guys use some strange encryption software
<desrt> pitti: were you running in a vm?
<pitti> desrt: yes, the current development series back then
<pitti> i. e. minimal cloud image with the necessary build deps installed
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> you figure upstream would be more interested in test failures
<desrt> i mean, this is linux
<desrt> i guess it comes down to lack of time, as always :/
<desrt> mvo: hello!
<mvo> hey desrt! good morning and happy new year
<desrt> same to you.  welcome back.
<duflu> desrt: Did you change timezones?
<duflu> Or just nocturnal
<desrt> maybe :)
<desrt> i've been working on a lot of interesting things lately
<desrt> it's also been cold as hell out, so i've spent little time outside
<desrt> both of these things tend to have a negative impact on a regular sleep schedule
<duflu> desrt: Fair enough. Admittedly summer here makes it easier to not sleep during daylight hoursd
<RAOF> Hah! And we have a fully working pollable-fd branch. desrt, you will soon be able to enjoy the marvel that is mir_connection_dispatch();
<desrt> hells ya
<RAOF> (For values of soon which require code review)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<RAOF> desrt: Feel free to check out https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/eventloop-integration/+merge/245926
<pitti> hey RAOF, bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, happy friday! wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: viel besser, danke! und DIr?
<seb128> pitti, gut, danke! ;-)
<seb128> it's friday ;-)
<willcooke> morning all
 * willcooke -> schooll
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> typing
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> This week has seemed long
<willcooke> glad its Friday
<darkxst> hey seb128 didrocks pitti
<willcooke> :)
<ochosi> larsu: not sure disabling menu-icons altogether is really such a nice option. that really sucks e.g. in gimp and in xubuntu there's no hud with which you can search the menus...
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<seb128> hey
<darkxst> didrocks, a very wet evening here !
<didrocks> willcooke: it's been a really weird one here due to the news TBH
<darkxst> seb128, ok if I make a new gnome-session-wayland binary package?
<willcooke> didrocks, yeah, that stuff was horrible
<willcooke> is
<seb128> darkxst, Debian did that?
<darkxst> seb128, no, fedora did that, debian just put it in with the other session files
<seb128> darkxst, I would prefer to do what Debian does, did you talk to them about doing that?
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, it's not over, there is are some hostages and gun shots that happened 45 minutes ago
<seb128> why is it needed?
<darkxst> its basically working now, but not really good enough to be installed by default
<willcooke> didrocks, oh??  ****
 * willcooke reads the news
<darkxst> seb128, so people can try wayland
<seb128> darkxst, they can't on Debian?
<seb128> seems like something Debian might want as well
<seb128> should be done there imhp
<seb128> imho
<darkxst> seb128, yes, they can on debian its installed by default
<seb128> oh ok
<darkxst> but I'm not convinced its that ready
<seb128> well, fine to split to me
<seb128> +1
<seb128> thanks for the explanations
<seb128> and yeah, I think it better be optional than installed by default
<darkxst> seb128, yes that is exactly my thinking
<darkxst> a broken "GNOME on wayland" session will just confuse people
<Laney> yo
<darkxst> hey Laney
<Laney> hey darkxst
<Laney> darkxst: I think you should talk to them first
<Laney> happy friday
 * Laney checks it actually is friday before getting too excited
<Laney> looks so
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going
<seb128> good, it's friday!
<Laney> it is, I just verified
<larsu> ochosi: it's what upstream wants...
<larsu> ochosi: why go against the stream?
<seb128> larsu, what does upstream want?
<Noskcaj> I probably won't be able to respond to any emails from tomorrow till the 24th
<ochosi> larsu: yeah i know. but it's not very accessible imo if you have large menus like that of gimp. it becomes a "wall of text"
<ochosi> seb128: icons in menus
<seb128> ah
<Noskcaj> Just incase i have reviews that need work or MOTU application stuff
<seb128> Noskcaj, hey, k
<ochosi> seb128: there's a bug (at least i consider it that) in gtkaction that produces imagemenuitems even on menubars by default for gtkactions defined in .ui files
<Laney> hey larsu
<larsu> morning Laney!
<darkxst> Laney, I will check, but they are in freeze now, and we already split all the sessions out in gnome-session compared to debian
<ochosi> larsu: a probably even better example is the "open with..." submenu in the file-manager.
<larsu> ochosi: that always has icons
<larsu> not all icons were removed from menus
<larsu> it's just that we don't put icons on _every_ menu item anymore
<larsu> instead, only on ones which are "nouns" and have a visual representation in other parts of the system
<larsu> such as: applications, users, drives, etc.
<Laney> darkxst: I thought it was just providing an ubuntu-session package with the unity stuff
<ochosi> yeah, i get that. but you suggested to disable menu-icons altogether yesterday (at least if i understood you correctly) with the global gtksetting
<larsu> oh interesting!! according to this bug that mclasen pasted, this is my fault... https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=742181
<ubot5> Gnome bug 742181 in Theme ""show images in menus" causes weird padding outside GNOME" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<larsu> ochosi: ah sorry that's not what I meant. I suggested to disable the setting, which gets rid of "verb" icons in menu items
<ochosi> larsu: hm, there's another? i thought there was only "MenuImages"
<ochosi> oh
<larsu> no, just the one
<ochosi> so i wasn't the only one noticing
<larsu> apparently not
<ochosi> good good
<ochosi> i don't see a comment by mclasen there but yeah, it looks like it's your fault :}
<larsu> mclasen pointed me to the bug
<larsu> on irc
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> nice of him
<ochosi> (and of you, to investigate!)
<darkxst> Laney, the gnome session is also split
<Laney> where?
<ochosi> larsu: just out of curiosity, how would we have achieved what you descirbed earlier, only disabling specific icons?
<darkxst> Laney, oh maybe not, maybe I am thinking of breakage caused by upstart user sessions
<larsu> ochosi: icons from GMenuModel are always shown (the docs have an explanation of when to use icons). Otherwise there's the "always-show-image" property on GtkImageMenuItem
<Laney> ah well this is still opt-in by being listed in /etc/upstart-xsessions
 * Laney puzzles about the failed image builds
<ochosi> larsu: right, so your suggestion was code, not a simple setting :) since xfce is still gtk2, it follows an older HIG
<darkxst> Laney, or it was actually fallout from the ubuntu-session split dropping depends I guess
<darkxst> but that was eons ago
<seb128> willcooke, I'm just trying today's daily desktop-next image, it does boot correctly in windows mode
<willcooke> seb128, sweet - thanks.  I must have had old information.
 * willcooke throws away the PostIt Note
<larsu> ochosi: no, my suggestion was to disable the setting, because I didn't think anyone upstream cares enough to fix this (gtkimagemenuitem is deprecated after all)
<larsu> ochosi: now that I found out that I introduced this change, I might as well fix it ;)
<ochosi> larsu: cool, thanks a lot for your help!
<Laney> weird networking problems on my desktop today
<Laney> blah
 * Laney tries old kernel
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> the network cable had slipped out a bit
<Laney> why do those clip bits always break off?
<Laney> and why was it working kind of sort of ...
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, are you working on those bamf "loosing" icons since the gtk update, like the firefox one?
<seb128> larsu, ^ do you know what's the status about that?
<larsu> seb128: my last status was that Trevinho said he knows where to look and will look
<seb128> larsu, good, thanks ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: not yet
<Laney> pitti & jibel: Looks like sysvinit migrated despite floodlight failing
<Laney> it was waiting on it
<Laney> can we see why that happened?
<pitti> Laney: floodlight's failure didn't look related to the new sysvinit
<Laney> it wasn't
<Laney> but nobody hinted it either
<pitti> right, so I overrode it
<Laney> you're doing that?
<pitti> Laney: ah, I did that in the status files on britney
<pitti> I can't update the ~ubuntu-release overrides
<pitti> Laney: yeah, sometimes; mostly for gcc and similar, as otherwise they'd be stuck forever
<pitti> but when someone asks or I spot something on excuses I also do it for other packages
<pitti> +1 maintenance, if you will
<Laney> perhaps you should get a proper hint file rather than using this trap door :)
<xnox_unity_broke> So my unity is broken on my normal account, guest session works fine.
<xnox_unity_broke> unity --reset is deprecated and does nothing
<xnox_unity_broke> how can I reset my compiz/unity to be stock again? (failing that I'll be creating a new user account for myself....)
<Laney> seb128 is good with debugging these things
<pitti> xnox_unity_broke: backup .config/dconf/user for debugging, and then dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ?
<pitti> "dconf dump /org/compiz/" shows your custom settings
<pitti> maybe something there is the obvious candidate
<pitti> or /com/canonical/unity/
<pitti> xnox_unity_broke: ^
<pitti> happy bisecting!
<xnox_unity_broke> hm...
<xnox_no_unity> hm, so it says that opengl plugin fails to load in compiz.
<xnox_no_unity> and i get XIO fatal IO error 11 resource temporary unavailable in compiz logs....
<xnox> ok that was scary
<xnox> combination of these: http://askubuntu.com/questions/454779/unity-will-not-boot-load-after-upgrade-from-13-10-to-14-04 made me able to start unity
<xnox> and i'll go back to work and not logout ever now =)
<happyaron> didrocks: mind revisit the fcitx MIR?
<ochosi> larsu: another issue i encountered is the sound indicator not playing well with gtk3.14, the volume scale is broken (entirely for DND; sort of for click) and sometimes the indicator crashes altogether or doesn't show an icon
<larsu> ochosi: thanks, known issue :)
<ochosi> oh ok :)
<larsu> I think someone opened a bug about it even
<didrocks> happyaron: is it ready for a rereview then? great! :)
<didrocks> happyaron: I'll have a look on Monday
<happyaron> didrocks: yep, thx!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<seb128> xnox, how did you fix it?
<seb128> Trevinho, what are you working on? just curious what comes before fixing vivid visible issues :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: LIM stuff..
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, I've asked around about that string question from yesterday
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, launchpad shares strings between series of a same distribution, but ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm are different distributions
<kenvandine> makes sense
<kenvandine> but painful
<seb128> kenvandine, cjwatson linked the package to the product, that should make the string shared
<kenvandine> oh, great... so we're good now?
<seb128> but I'm unsure what that means for the template
<seb128> we should make sure it doesn't make it use the wrong template I guess
<kenvandine> how do we do that?
<seb128> shrug, I think it does
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/ has
<seb128> " This source package is sharing translations with ubuntu-system-settings trunk series. "
<seb128> pitti, was that cgmanager/ual/systemd email discussion on a list by any chance?  oh, and thanks for the summary  ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, between slangasek, hallyn, stgraber and me in private mail, I'm afraid
<seb128> ok, no worry
<seb128> I was more interested by the outcome anyway, so thanks for the summary ;-)
<seb128> tedg, didrocks, willcooke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgmanager/+bug/1400394/comments/9 might interest you on the unity8/ual/cgroups issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400394 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "Unity8 fails to start applications, cgmanager is not started under systemd" [Undecided,Triaged]
<pitti> seb128: I think hallyn was mostly concerned about political issues there, but we both agree that there should not be any serious technical problems
<tedg> pitti, So then can we automatically start cgmanager if a Unity8 desktop is chosen?
<didrocks> I'm still looking at what is cleaning my /tmp, I wonder if it wasn't cgmanager, but needs confirmation
<pitti> tedg: yes
<pitti> tedg: well, if we install the cgmanager package, initially
<pitti> tedg: I'd rather make it dbus or socket activated, but that requires a bit of work (and is mostly just a boot time optimization)
<tedg> pitti, We'd need it for U8 though, right? So it'd just be a dependency of u8?
<pitti> tedg: or UAL, or whatever actually tries to talk to it, yes
<pitti> (UAL, supposedly?)
<tedg> Seems upstart?
<tedg> UAL does as well.
<pitti> why would upstart need it?
<tedg> Upstart uses it to create cgroups.
<pitti> tedg: oh interesting, I didn't know that; I thought it was UAL
<tedg> No, no, I make Upstart do all the hard work :-)
<pitti> tedg: so yes, then I suppose upstart-bin should grow at least a Recommends: cgmanager the
<pitti> n
<pitti> tedg: but aside from these details, I guess we're okay now?
<tedg> K, so we can add a requires in UAL. Not sure if it should be the lib or binary, but sure.
<tedg> I think so.
<tedg> I might be an adventure :-)
<pitti> stgraber might still have some objections, but I hope not too strong ones
<willcooke> seb128, do you know if the U7 dash supports Orca at all?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: we should update trusty to 4.2.8, I just send you package link and details by email ...
<seb128> willcooke, I don't know, it's not using gtk so not getting that for free, some of the u7 bits support screenreader I think
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho or bregma might know/remember better
<willcooke> thx seb128
<Trevinho> willcooke: the dash I don't think so
<bregma> willcooke, I do not believe it does, not correctly any way
<seb128> willcooke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066157
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066157 in unity (Ubuntu) "dash +orca does not speak the names of application icons" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> willcooke: launcher does, so panel... although in a very limited way
<seb128> willcooke, from that bug it looks like Luke was looking at it, maybe check with him next week
<willcooke> yeah, good call. thx
<seb128> that bug description suggests some bits work
<bregma> I believe the fix required some Nux changes, and we sort of like to tiptoe around doing that
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, thanks
<bregma> might be better now that the StaticCairoText widget has matured a little more.....
<didrocks> willcooke: themuso was supposed to handle it a couple of cycles ago
<willcooke> I'll have a chat with him next week
<Laney> tkamppeter: hi, I don't see cups-filters-ippusbxd in trusty, where is it?
<Laney> or did you not mean to upload s-c-p including those changes?
<willcooke> right, I'm outta here.  Hope you all have a relaxing weekend
<willcooke> ta
<Laney> me too, laters
<tkamppeter> Laney, The package should go in with the SRU of cups-filters, I do not know whether I have donme all correctly I never have done a SRU introducing a new binary package before.
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have also withdrawn the s-c-p package of this SRU earlier to do another more important SRU before (which is nearly done, it is already verified).
<tkamppeter> Laney, I am also trying to get more feedback from the manufacturers, to see whether ippusbxd integration works corectly (I have no printer to test by myself).
<Laney> tkamppeter: I don't see a corresponding upload of cups-filters though, that's the problem
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have a message titled "[ubuntu/trusty-proposed] cups-filters 1.0.52-0ubuntu1.3 (Accepted)". This should mean that the package was uploaded and not rejected. No later message concerning this package.
<tkamppeter> Laney, bug 1386241.
<ubot5> bug 1386241 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Add the full IPP Everywhere support from Utopic to Trusty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386241
<Laney> tkamppeter: That one was deleted upon your request: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/1.0.52-0ubuntu1.3/+publishinghistory
<Laney> This situation is causing trusty images to fail to build, e.g. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/194383676/buildlog_ubuntu_trusty_i386_ubuntu_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ("system-config-printer-udev : Depends: cups-filters-ippusbxd but it is not installable")
<tkamppeter> Laney, the SRU is of three parts, cups-filters, s-c-p, and cups, s-c-p pulls in cups-filters-ippusbxd. My intention was to withdraw all the three, to let the other s-c-p SRU go first. Or is it possible that the ippusbxd dependency has accidentally gotten into the other SRU?
<Laney> I think you uploaded the new s-c-p SRU with the changes from the previous one to add ippusbxd support in it too.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-10
<tkamppeter> Laney, yes, that's it. I confused everything. So please reject that current, verified s-c-p SRU, I will fix it it and re-upload.
<Laney> tkamppeter: I can't - you probably want to ask an archive admin in #ubuntu-release. :)
<tkamppeter> Laney, perhaps I switch the bugs to "verification-failed-trusty" then, so that the update does not get passed through.
<tkamppeter> Laney I have posted on #ubuntu-release now.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-11
<hikiko> Hello
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! as-tu passé un bon we?
<didrocks> pitti: bon week-end, merci, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: pareil, c'était calme
<pitti> il a plu :(
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, didn't stop raining here as well, so can't do a lot :(
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128!
<seb128> re :-)
<larsu> good morning! Happy Monday :)
<seb128> hey larsu, happy monday!
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<larsu> hi seb128! I did thanks. How was yours?
<seb128> quite good, thanks! relaxed and had a fondue dinner with friends on saturday and played tennis yesterday
<didrocks> hey larsu, how are you?
<larsu> didrocks: good thanks! how are you?
<larsu> seb128: yummie
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> larsu: I'm great, thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: testing multiple autopktests at the same time for Make, medium ones (using another branch, which sources /etc/environment to docker config) and large!
<didrocks> at least, they all shows up correctly in the UI :)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, it seems though that it's reinstalling the ubuntu-make package in the first testbed :/
<didrocks> pitti: so, I need to remove that from Depends and move the install (+ and keep optional uninstall if not system tests) in the setup script
<alexarnaud> hello world!
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<didrocks> good morning alexarnaud
<pitti> didrocks: ah yes, every test will reinstall it if it's in Depends:
<pitti> didrocks: did you already get some logs of the large tests?
<pitti> didrocks: (sorry, was out for a bit for doctor)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, I understood the contrary on Friday when we say it was dummy and just comparing with previous tests test bed requirements
<didrocks> pitti: large and medium tests are still running
<pitti> didrocks: ah, sorry for the misunderstanding
<didrocks> pitti: but medium doesn't find the docker index it seems
<didrocks> large are running (one failure for now)
<pitti> didrocks: I meant that determining whether to *reset* the testbed doesn't check the actual package list
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> didrocks: but dependencies will be installed always
<didrocks> I'll thus move apt install ubuntu-make in setup
<didrocks> (and remove from the dep)
<didrocks> pitti: so, it seems that sourcing /etc/environment didn't work for docker
<didrocks> or that the proxy doesn't allow this
<pitti> didrocks: what do you expect in /etc/environment?
<pitti> oh, proxy setting
<didrocks> yep
<pitti> didrocks: proxy should allow accessing docker.io
<didrocks> I needed before to export http_proxy though
<didrocks> I don't know if docker config file doesn't expect "export" keyword
<willcooke> goooood morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<Laney> hello pals!
<willcooke> good thanks seb128
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> how is the u.k today?
 * Sweet5hark managed to not read any email during vacation. First (smaller) inbox now has 714 new mails.
<Sweet5hark> Wondering what the big one will bring ...
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, welcome back! did you have good holidays?
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark
<willcooke> w/b Sweet5hark
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks
<Sweet5hark> seb128, didrocks, willcooke: morning all!
<Laney> getting colder!
<Laney> and Sweet5hark!
<seb128> still around 6-7°C here
<Laney> weather says 3° atm
<Sweet5hark> seb128: holidays were great. Was at tenerife for a week. 25C and wonderful weather to fight off a winter depression. As a bonus spain is celebrating christmas until 5th january. So Santa Claus and stuff under palm trees ;)
<Sweet5hark> Laney: heya.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, nice :-)
<seb128> you should have stayed and worked from there for a bit :-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, maybe. It was an incredibly cheap (for what I got) all-inclusive-travel booked on a short notice. The only downside was no flexibility on the dates and such.
<seb128> I see
<seb128> well at least if the week make you good it's great ;-)
<seb128> made*
<Sweet5hark> ... and the other inbox has 2589 new mails.
<pitti> hey Sweet5hark, welcome back and "gesundes Neues!"
<pitti> hey Laney
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, watched a few CCC videos over the weekend, lots of interesting stuff as always :)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: oh yes.
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Laney> you well?
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: i was introduction a new visitor to the madness, so found less time to spend in picking up the usual conversations, 0-days and #vncroulette and stuff like that ...
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: if you havent seen it yet, https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7483-computational_meta-psychology was a lot of fun -- esp. since someone mentioned the speaker having a cute resemble
<willcooke> thanks, I'll take a look :)
<Sweet5hark> resemblance to Sheldon Cooper.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: Frohes Neues! ;)
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, ha!  Yes indeed
<seb128> Laney, did you say you would reply on the desktop list about the calendar app choice? we sort of let the discussion pending but did the work, might be nice to wrap with a "that's what we did and why"?
<Laney> yeah I should
<didrocks> pitti: I guess you need to kill the medium test for ubuntu-make-master
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: done
<Laney> jibel: hey, is there a new jenknis for the pending -> current tests now?
<Laney> jenkins
<pitti> didrocks: it would have timed out eventually, too
<didrocks> pitti: I will try a manual export for now and see if this work…
<didrocks> (to see if the issue is that it's just not exporting the env var)
<pitti> Laney: should be https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/ now
<Laney> pitti: good knowledge!
<Laney> assuming it loads
<pitti> Laney: it's VPN only
<Laney> on .u.c?
<pitti> Laney: I think all the Jenkaas instances are ATM
<Laney> bleh
<didrocks> pitti: quite some large tests failure: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-trusty-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-make/trusty/amd64/u/ubuntu-make-master/20160111_092137@/log.gz
<didrocks> sounds like starting apps in the session isn't working
 * didrocks wonders why, working locally, should try with a trusty cloud image though
<pitti> didrocks: ah, unity doesn't run?
<didrocks> sounds like it
<didrocks> only the non visual frameworks have passed
<pitti> didrocks: do you reboot the VM or restart lightdm after installation? i. e. does that session actually run?
<didrocks> pitti: I do reboot it after setting up autologin, unsure if the session actually run
<pitti> didrocks: also, the test runs a ssh session -- how does that do things in the unity session?
<Laney> jibel: https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/mark-pending-current/8/console <- do you know if the keys got changed or something?
<didrocks> pitti: running dbus-launch and export DISPLAY
<pitti> didrocks: but that's not sufficient
<didrocks> pitti: that's exactly what's passing on wily
<didrocks> the launcher is just a warning
<pitti> hm, but I'm quite sure you also need to grab the real sessions' dbus
<didrocks> it's not what's making the thing failing
<didrocks> let me try first locally with a trusty cloud image
<didrocks> and see how this goes
<pitti> you are using another upstart instance (or rather, none at all as ssh isn't a desktop session), different gvfs, bamf, can't talk to unity etc.
<pitti> ok
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, not talking directly to unity isn't the issue making it fails here (but I'll change that at some point)
<didrocks> it's just not adding the dekstop file to the launcher
<pitti> didrocks: so my best guess would be that the desktop session doesn't start up on trusty (LLVM pipe etc.), would that cause these errors?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, and that seems to match the "it seems that only visual frameworks (needing really a X session)" are failing
<didrocks> at least, it means that download and extraction worked well
<didrocks> pitti: hum adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -r trusty
<didrocks> Could not find setup-testbed script
 * didrocks looks at the wifi
<didrocks> wiki
<pitti> didrocks: ah, already fixed in git, sorry about that
<pitti> didrocks: workaround: sudo chmod +x /usr/share/autopkgtest/setup-commands/setup-testbed
<didrocks> thx!
 * didrocks reruns
<didrocks> pitti: chmod didn't fix it
<Laney> didrocks: might be my fix  https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=0d7f5a9a516fc0005821fc136f1fb9dfe164672e
<Laney> good job you have that 1gbps internet :)
<didrocks> Laney: yep :p
<pitti> didrocks: argh; let me try here; 3.19 I suppose?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah
<jibel> Laney, hey, yes the keys have been updated last week. There is a ticket open with IS. I'll see with nuclearbob when he's online today.
<pitti> didrocks: 1 min to download cloud image
<didrocks> pitti: did you fix, rerunning
<pitti> didrocks: ^ qoui ?
<didrocks> pitti: I applied https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=0d7f5a9a516fc0005821fc136f1fb9dfe164672e and it works now
<Laney> jibel: ok, might be worth poking IS assuming it's quick for them to do
<pitti> didrocks: ah, so that was the other fix
<Laney> jibel: is it right that all of these instances have to be vpn only ATM, BTW?
 * Laney runs mark-current manually for now
<pitti> didrocks: I thought about https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=98e219ebfa93
<pitti> didrocks: but I guess you might have run into that next :)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> ok, image built, running now large test from this cloud image
<pitti> didrocks: I hope you have acng
<hikiko> internal compiler error triggered by something on nux... i hate those errors :/
<jibel> Laney, it's fixed, it was an invalid path. Although there is still an 'Invalid Address' error in jenkins' logs but the copy works.
<Laney> jibel: nice, thanks!
<jibel> email notifications are misconfigured but only IS can fix it, it's relatively harmless,n we just don't receive notification on failure but since you ping us it's fine ;). I'll report it.
<Laney> I did notice that on the Jenkaas wiki page there's a YES/NO for if it should be accessible to the public so it seems like this is supposed to work
<didrocks> pitti: hum, going for a run, but I don't find the ppa arguments in my adt-run
<didrocks> (which I need for deps on trusty)
<pitti> didrocks: you mean how to tell adt-run to add an use a PPA?
<pitti> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468336/
<didrocks> pitti: ah, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: and yes, it's horrible :/ but I can't rely on add-apt-repository in the testbed
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> thx!
 * didrocks really gone now
<pitti> didrocks: bon cours !
<xnox> my dual-screen is not working =)
<xnox> and i am sad =(
<xnox> main screen is 1920x1080 the other is 1024x768
 * xnox ponders if kernel people broke it.
<davmor2> xnox: hit it, it works for gibbs
<xnox> davmor2, did that.
<davmor2> xnox: damn it I'm all out of suggestions then I'm afraid ;) Maybe check your leads, and reboot
<Laney> try old kernel then you can know to blame them
<Laney> blaming kernel team is the best kind of blame :)
<davmor2> Laney: no blaming Saviq and ogra_ is the best blame cause they always redirect it to the right person almost instantly :)
<ricotz> Laney, hi, could you grab gettext 0.19.7-2ubuntu1 when you have a moment -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/5951902/+listing-archive-extra
<Laney> ricotz: not right now but maybe later, would be good if you could file a sponsoring bug
<Laney> thanks for working ont hat
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I reallyl can't seem to be able to add the ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468917/
<didrocks> pitti: my apt get install in setup has --force-yes, I wonder if it's the dep requirements from debian/test/control failing
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you didn't import the GPG keys
<didrocks> (as those are the build-deps)
<pitti> didrocks: you can add [trusted=yes] to the deb sources, then gpg won't be needed
<didrocks> ah ok, doing then :)
<didrocks> yeah, but let me add it rather
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> adt-run [14:25:02]: test pep8: [-----------------------
<didrocks> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<didrocks> qemu-system-x86_64: terminating on signal 15 from pid 28313
<didrocks> adt-run [14:25:03]: ERROR: testbed failure: testbed auxverb failed with exit code 255
<didrocks> pitti: ^ ssh is always installed though one? (and I used -s, so it should have stopped and offer me to connect)
<didrocks> s/one/no/
<pitti> didrocks: images normally have openssh-server, yes
<didrocks> that output is weird thus, I relaunched to see if that was transiant
<didrocks> pitti: ok, it seems that the image creation failed somewhere… no openssh installed by default
<didrocks> is there any way to download the one used by autopkgtests? I wonder if adt-vmbuilder isn't broken
 * didrocks relaunches "adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -r trusty" for the 5th time today
<andyrock> good afternoon all :)
<seb128> hey andyrock
<andyrock> too late to use "morning" :)
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, can be cloud-init or adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud, but the new image is broken as well. I'm adding openssh manually for now
<desrt> good morning, desktop-ers!
<desrt> and happy monday
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<desrt> good morning, didrocks
<desrt> interesting study in reliability and redundancy from this morning: a bridge in northern ontario just went out, cutting the trans-canada highway in half
<desrt> alternate route?  there is none.
<desrt> what used to be a 2 minutes trip to the other side of town is now impossible.
<desrt> north?  we don't really have roads up there....   south? do you really feel like going all the way around one of the great lakes and through the USA?  19 hours...
<desrt> the very definition of 'single point of failure'
<seb128> hey desrt, how are you? had a good w.e?
<desrt> yes.  i did.
<desrt> time with family, and saw an interesting play.
<seb128> nice
<desrt> and took mascha to the airport...
<didrocks> pitti: for now, all large tests are passing here with my cloud image (not fully done yet)
<seb128> larsu, hey, any news of the nautilus menubar?
<pitti> didrocks: did you have to change anything? i. e. was that "I fixed it", or "I cannot reproduce the session startup failure"?
<didrocks> pitti: that was unfortunately the second case :(
<didrocks> the only thing I did as adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud doesn't create image with ssh in is to add it manually before running the tests
<didrocks> (cloud-init regression?)
<larsu> seb128: desrt didn't like my patch-gtk approach (and she's right). Fixing that right now
<pitti> didrocks: hm, waaaait
<seb128> larsu, ok
<pitti> didrocks: that might be a bug in setup-testbed, the purge list might be overzealous
<didrocks> pitti: |o|
<didrocks> pitti: I WANT MY SSH! :-)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> didrocks: I tested it with sid and xenial, but maybe on trusty something that I purge is a dependency of openssh-server?
<seb128> larsu, other topic, gnome-logs lists logs from decembre 16-17 as most recent for me, but journalctl has logs from jan 08-11 in -b 0 ... do you know what might be going on?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, do you want me to try on xenial here?
<didrocks> to confirm it's trusty-image related
<pitti> didrocks: you sohuld see "purging openssh" in the adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud output, do you still have it in backscroll?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, let me dig into my terminals, otherwise, I can relaun it for the 6th time :p
<pitti> didrocks: note, if you are experimenting with this, download the trusty image into /tmp/, do "ln -s . current", "ln -s . xenial", and adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud --cloud-image-url file:///tmp/
<pitti> didrocks: as this isn't want you really want to debug (you can leave the openssh fix to me), just comment out the big purging from /usr/share/autopkgtest/setup-commands/setup-testbed
<didrocks> pitti: trying without purging then
<larsu> seb128: does it list the latest boot in the boot menu? (dropdown from the title bar)
<seb128> larsu, no, most recent is dec 16-17
<larsu> seb128: weird!
<seb128> indeed ...
<seb128> where does it get the info to populate that list from?
<larsu> the journal api
<larsu> same as journalctl
<larsu> hm works for me, but I guess that's not what you want to hear :D
<seb128> is there a dbus call I can do manually or something?
<larsu> no, it's a c api
<larsu> sd_journal_*
<larsu> did you reboot since then
<larsu> ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I reboot daily or most days
<larsu> journalctl shows log messages old-to-new
<larsu> and gnome-logs new-to-old
<larsu> which gnome-logs are you using?
<seb128> the xenial one
<seb128> 3.18.1
<larsu> from when is the last message you do see in logs?
<seb128> déc. 17 2015 11:58
<seb128> is the most recent entry
<seb128> which is a "journal stopped"
<larsu> oh
<larsu> you can stop the journal?
<larsu> but then, why would jorunalctl still show stuff?
<seb128> it's done on shutdown
<seb128> well, that was a shutdown log
<larsu> ah ok
<larsu> I guess no errors/warnings on stderr?
<seb128> no
 * larsu doesn't even know how to start debugging this
<seb128> (gnome-logs:1234): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkListBox with a model will ignore sort and filter functions
<seb128> only
<seb128> but I doubt it's it
<larsu> yeah
<larsu> oh!
<larsu> there was a bug where it used the first 5 boots
<larsu> in the menu
<larsu> instead of the last 5
<seb128> that change to only fetch 5 seems to not be in gnome-3-18
<larsu> I have more than 5 boots though and it woeks
<seb128> larsu, don't worry I though maybe there was a directory or dbus api I could check, seems it requires proper debugging
<seb128> I might have a look later
<larsu> indeed
<didrocks> pitti: confirming the overzealous purge (without it, I have openssh on trusty
<pitti> didrocks: ack; I'll fix this in a moment
<didrocks> pitti: still no failure (for now) in large tests, but still running
<pitti> didrocks: ok, could then be a difference in QEMU's emulated graphics cards? (trusty vs. xenial)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, you mean without any dri support?
<didrocks> that could be why unity doesn't start…
<pitti> didrocks: we could make it use xserver-xorg-video-dummy, that usually works a bit better
<pitti> didrocks: is it easy enough to construct a fast autopkgtest which just sets up the session?
<pitti> didrocks: for debugging this right on the cloud without having to wait for the full test?
<didrocks> pitti: we can change the TESTS parameters!
<pitti> didrocks: or, doesn't even need to be a test, just a set of the shell commands which I can paste into a newly created instance
<didrocks> pitti: let me run one which should fail on the infra
<pitti> didrocks: and then I reboot the instance and reconfigure X until unity starts
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let me proceed a run (once I get one short tests which should fail)
<didrocks> pitti: just submitted the eclipse one, which should be a short download, let's see
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I purge python2.7-minimal, bad me -- this is still required for older releases
<didrocks> pitti: that's what happen when you demonstrate so much your hate for python2 ;)
<pitti> seb128: VT keymap fix landed
<seb128> pitti, I saw the upload this morning, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: wow, you did? can I use your time machine, too?
<seb128> pitti, sorry, it was after lunch ;-)
<seb128> assuming
<seb128>   * Add debian/keyboard-configuration.links to (statically) enable
<seb128>     console-setup.service. It is not being pulled in by plymouth any more, and
<seb128> is the fix
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder why I didn't get it though
<pitti> didrocks: argh, and perl too
<pitti> seb128: yes, and yay my sentences for being
<pitti> ... cut off at the end :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I don't understand either, what is your systemctl  status console-setup.service ?
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> pitti: you reimplemented computer-janitor?
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> seb128:    Active: inactive (dead)
<seb128> k
<didrocks> still azerty, even on a tty
<seb128> so I don't know what sets the layout on vts for you
<pitti> didrocks: it's a constant battle against the ever-fattening cloud images, but indeed purging interpreters is dangerous
<pitti> didrocks: did it ever run?
<pitti> didrocks: it didn't have RemainAfterExit=, I added that too now
<pitti> but you should see if it ran in systemctl status
<didrocks> pitti: I should have some output, you mean?
<didrocks> $ sudo journalctl -u console-setup.service -b
<didrocks> -- No entries --
<pitti> didrocks: no, it should say inactive since Jan 9 blabla
<pitti> didrocks: if console-setup.service never ran for you, then something else called loadkeys
<seb128> didrocks taught his system that french and azerty are the true defaults
<pitti> didrocks: setup-testbed fixed in git, thanks for spotting
<pitti> didrocks: I want to give the "get correct apt-get source version" a day of real-life testing, then I'll upload 3.19.1
<didrocks> seb128: the "right" way
<didrocks> :)
 * pitti will break it again if the keybaord layout is "azerty", i. e. unusable
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> pitti: excellent!
<didrocks> pitti: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-ubuntu-make-master should be one test running (and failing to execute eclipse)
<pitti> medium               PASS
<pitti> didrocks: expected? ^
<pitti> didrocks: oh, it's the large ones, isn't it
<didrocks> pitti: large will pass, it's custom as we only run one tests
<didrocks> one or specific tests :)
<didrocks> hum, large is running though (and probably all tests)
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> TESTS=es<…>
<didrocks> missing t
<didrocks> didn't match the start, so only the whole string
<didrocks> and in that case, the fallback I've made is to run the matching category
<didrocks> pitti: issued another run
<didrocks> pitti: the custom test is now starting
<pitti> didrocks: EOD now; in case I get up much earlier than you, could you send me a pointer to which 5 shell commands I need to run in a trusty VM to make it do what your test does?
<pitti> wow, timing :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> sure, will do, once I confirm it's failing :)
<didrocks> (should be one command)
<pitti> didrocks: I'll check again in 20 mins, just starting dinner prep
<didrocks> pitti: ok, it seems it already ended, let me check the status
<didrocks> yep, it failed the same way
 * didrocks sends an email
<ksamak> hikiko: hi
<ksamak> i'm currently working on the possibility to add a base atk (a11y) support to compiz
<ksamak> and i've seen some gobjects in compiz, rather in python for ccsm.
<ksamak> i was wondering if addig some gobjects to compiz is acceptable?
<ksamak> hikiko: didrocks well, i'm looking for a way to not do that, cause i think it's not desirable.
<didrocks> ksamak: I really think that's hikiko's area (also TheMuso looked at that in the past IIRC), so yeah, let's see what they tell :)
<ksamak> ok. thx
<Laney> yak SHAVED.
<pitti> didrocks: hm, still running?
<pitti> didrocks: ok, that's from your "ests"
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's the large one, the other one is linked in my email
<pitti> didrocks: ok, I'll prepare an image with ubuntu-desktop installed this evening, then I can do this faster tomorrow morning
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the mail
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> thanks for looking into this :)
 * pitti waves good night
<didrocks> good night pitti
<willcooke> night pitti
<seb128> Laney, what yak did you shave?
<seb128> webkit?
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<Satdeep> Hello guys
<Satdeep> i am new to Ubuntu
<Satdeep>  how to install Phonetic Input method for Gurmukhi Punjabi ?
<Satdeep> It was available for Ubuntu 10 and 11
<Satdeep> but not 14
<Laney> seb128: virt-manager was busted
<Laney> and now ubiquity doesn't work, whyyyyyyyyyy
<Laney> one for tomorrow
<Laney> laters
<ochosi> hi folks! i read about gnome-software landing in 16.04 but so far all i find is darkxst's ppa with 3.18 (and some outdated libapt prevents me from testing that). is it even decided that gnome-software will be used by default and if so, when will it be testable?
<willcooke> ochosi, hey, robert_ancell is working on it amongst others.  He should be online in a few mins.
<ochosi> perfect, thanks willcooke!
<ochosi> my general guess is that xubuntu will follow ubuntu's lead, but i'd still prefer to test before we take an (educated) decision
<willcooke> makes sense
<willcooke> of course, Ubuntu Software Centre will still be in the archives, but it's rather abandoned
<ochosi> yeah, we thought that might be the case, so at least there'll be a fallback
<ochosi> there was a (very brief) discussion about going back to synaptic, but since that one hasn't become more userfriendly since we dropped it from default ~4yrs ago, that was a fairly easy decision to make
<davmor2> ochosi: does xfce not have a default package manager at all?
<ochosi> nope
<ochosi> never had one
<happyaron> seb128: could you subscribe desktop-bugs to fonts-noto-cjk?
<happyaron> seb128: for using it by default for CJK
<davmor2> ochosi: oh well fair enough then
 * happyaron back to bed
<dobey> hah. well i hope we switch away from software-center for 16.04
<willcooke> g'night all
<seb128> happyaron, done
<ochosi> robert_ancell: hi! willcooke mentioned you might be able to tell me whether gnome-software is ready for testing in xenial?
<robert_ancell> ochosi, not ready for testing - it requires you to install PK 1.0 which is not available yet. I need to set up a PPA
<TheMuso> ksamak: The only place where I know of GOBject anywhere near compiz is in unity itself, for a11y support. Afaik compiz is all C++ now, and I'd say upstrea would prefer it that way.
<ochosi> robert_ancell: oh right, any eta for that? (not trying to rush you or anything, just curious so we can plan a bit better)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I'll try and consolidate what I've got and produce a PPA and some tasks by the end of the week so others can help out better
<attente> robert_ancell: is there anything i could help out with gnome-software?
<robert_ancell> attente, yeah, I was talking to will - I'll write up some tasks / open bugs so you can more easily find something to work on.
<robert_ancell> attente, all the branches are in GNOME git - so you can have a look there if you want
<attente> robert_ancell: cool, will do
<robert_ancell> attente, there is one task that I've kind of given up on. If you could get the online accounts to work with Ubuntu One that would make the GNOME Software side easier
<robert_ancell> My plan B is to hack up a UI into GNOME Software, which is what GNOME Maps ended up doing.
<robert_ancell> (for OpenStreetMap accounts instead of getting it into gnome-online-accounts)
<attente> sounds interesting, sure
<ochosi> robert_ancell: ok, that sounds good. thanks for the heads up!
<robert_ancell> ochosi, np!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-12
<happyaron> Laney: wonders what's blocking libpinyin w/ dependencies to migrate
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> Hi pitti
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<pitti> didrocks: I haven't yet started with the unity issue, sorry; still chasing the ifupdown crash, but I'm almost done
<didrocks> bonjour pitti ! pas de problème :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti, re didrocks
<didrocks> re seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<hikiko> hello all
<seb128> hey hikiko
<didrocks> good morning hikiko
<hikiko> good morning seb128 didrocks :)
<pitti> didrocks: "fun", my trusty instance with ubuntu-desktop installed doesn't even boot
<pitti> cloud-init times out trying to talk to 169.254.169.254
<pitti> ah, cloud-init gets removed during autopkgtests, perhaps that was the reason why
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> didrocks: meh, so I'll need to rebuild it :/
<pitti> didrocks: OOI, do you know if --no-install-recommends succeeds?
<pitti> that would cut out half of the packages
<didrocks> pitti: I wanted first to get large tests succeeding for sure on the remote
<didrocks> pitti: I can give it a try if you want
<didrocks> (but cutting a release right now first)
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so I'll just use that for now; starting unity shouldn't be affected by LibO or tbird :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, let's see if our desktop seed doesn't miss anything :)
<pitti> didrocks: systemctl is broken on trusty; outrageous !
<didrocks> haha, who dare using systemd on it :)
<pitti> sudo eatmydata apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<pitti> didrocks: ^ took 5 mins; I'd say this is fast enough, especially once we stop looking at it and it just happens automatically
<pitti> oh CRAP
<pitti> I installed ubuntu-desktop on the adt runner prodstack instance
<didrocks> pitti: I did a run in another branch (all tests) with this, let's see
<alexarnaud> good morning !
<larsu> morning!
<seb128> hey larsu, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: ubuntu-desktop, no recommends, eatmydata, on scalingstack this time: "real    2m59.129s"
<larsu> seb128: annoyed. I just openend my laptop, no login screen. Interacted with it for a couple of minutes and *then* it locks
<didrocks> pitti: nice! let's hope the tests pass then (they are working here for now with no recommends)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, cool
<larsu> seb128: otherwise good :) Ça va?
<seb128> larsu, urg :-/
<larsu> hi pitti & didrocks!
<didrocks> pitti: however, I removed the all needs-recommends stenza, and it seems docker isn't happy
<didrocks> hey larsu
<seb128> larsu, ça va, I've what look like an angina though :-/
<pitti> didrocks: ok, it reboots without cloud-init, now I can finally get to configuring lightdm :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh ;)
<pitti> hey larsu, wie  gehts?
<larsu> seb128: uh no! all the best
<pitti> seb128: urgh :(
<larsu> pitti: gut danke! Und dir? Kommste zur FOSDEM?
<pitti> didrocks: and of course fix my autopkgtest controller which I just ruined :)
<seb128> stupid non cold enough winter
<pitti> larsu: na logo!
<larsu> pitti: *freu*
<pitti> larsu: ich auch!
<seb128> larsu, danke :-)
<pitti> didrocks: yep, not even necessary to configure autologin -- lightdm itself even fails to start
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps your setup test can detect that and cat /var/log/lightdm/* if lightdm is not running?
<didrocks> pitti: ok, at least large tests failing makes sense
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's something I could detect
<didrocks> pitti: the only thing is that I'll need to sleep for a while for detecting (like a timeout) after the reboot
<didrocks> and detect unity and compiz
<pitti> didrocks: some of your large tests succeeded; is it plausible that in your VM lightdm didn't run at all?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. can the succeeding tests pass without any $DISPLAY?
<pitti> didrocks: lspci does not have any VGA device
<didrocks> pitti: no, as told, some doesn't need a display
<didrocks> so yeah, those would pass
<didrocks> (go, scala, baseinstaller…)
<pitti> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> those are the one which aren't running any GUIs
<pitti> nice, it's running now
<didrocks> what have you done?
<pitti> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14476586/
<pitti> didrocks: just configured the dummy driver
<didrocks> great, let's hope tests pass now! :)
<pitti> didrocks: so, add -dummy as test depends, write xorg.conf, that should do it
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, + the loop to ensure it's running in test dep
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for looking! It seems there are just 2 remaining roadblocks now:
<didrocks> - seems like medium tests in the infra doesn't access to dockerhub (but you did the tests IIRC…)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, let's look at that next
<didrocks> - if I switch on to not install recommends in d/t/c (so, for ubuntu-desktop and tests requirements), docker doesn't seem to be able to communicate to its client for docker run
<didrocks> I can reproduce the second
<didrocks> pitti: readd recommends then, to not trigger on #2
<pitti> hm, docker does not recommend anything
<didrocks> yeah, I don't know what I'm getting, waiting for the vm to finish setting up
<didrocks> but I got for each test:
<didrocks> time="2016-01-12T09:19:13+01:00" level=fatal msg="Error response from daemon: Cannot start container 18a6a4b6792544b3d4d37c811980405fe6bdf4daf54baf5fa54a7f46a4363c3d: [8] System error: mountpoint for devices not found"
<didrocks> when removing recommends
<pitti> didrocks: hm, does docker need cgmanager or lxcfs or lxc itself?
<didrocks> ah, can be, for cgroups management…
<didrocks> (cgmanager?)
<didrocks> it doesn't use lxcfs or lxc anymore AFAIK
<pitti> didrocks: argh, sorry, looked at "docker", not "docker.io"
<pitti> Recommends: aufs-tools, ca-certificates, cgroupfs-mount | cgroup-lite, git, xz-utils, apparmor
<pitti> didrocks: so I bet it's missing /sys/fs/cgroup/devices/ then
<pitti> didrocks: >= utopic should be fine as systemd mounts that, but not in trusty
<pitti> didrocks: so I bet cgroupfs-mount does it
<pitti> didrocks: so perhaps "systemd-sysv | cgroupfs-mount"?
<didrocks> pitti: I'll apt install it
<didrocks> and keep you posted
<didrocks> (recommends git, seriously? :p)
<willcooke> hey guys
<pitti> didrocks: "wget -O- https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/" works from the instance
<pitti> didrocks: is there a particular URL I should try?
<pitti> "env -u https_proxy wget -O- https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/" hangs as expected
<pitti> so I guess it's not passing the proxy env vars properly?
<Laney> hi hi!
<pitti> hey Laney!
<didrocks> pitti: docker pull didrocks/docker-umake-manual is what is run
<didrocks> pitti: it's adding the proxy to /etc/default/docker.io (which is what it was doing on jenkins
<didrocks> which was using trusty
<didrocks> morning Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey pitti didrocks seb128 and willcooke!
<Laney> how's it going?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! yourself?
<seb128> Laney, alright! having what looks like an angina though :-/
<Laney> err
<Laney> you should maybe go lie down :/
<didrocks> pitti: hum cgroupfs-mount doesn't exist on trusty
<didrocks> (starting on vivid)
<seb128> or is that the correct word in english? it feels like google translator misleaded me
<Laney> pitti: good thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: cgroup-lite then?
<seb128> "throat infection" is rather it
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> angina is heart pain
<didrocks> pitti: promising! no more error, let me run the tests now :)
<pitti> didrocks: apt-get install docker.io in trusty chroot installs cgroup-lite indeed
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, and medium tests start to pass!
<Laney> pitti: have you seen the few hung tests on armhf?
<Laney> lxc-attach: attach.c: lxc_attach_to_ns: 257 No such file or directory - failed to open '/proc/11472/ns/mnt'
<pitti> Laney: I did, still on my list
<Laney> lxc-attach: attach.c: lxc_attach: 926 failed to enter the namespace
<seb128> Laney, yeah, no, no that then ... we call it "angine", it's throat disconfort and tonsils which hurt
<pitti> Laney: currently dealing with perl and some infra issues
<pitti> seb128: we call it "Angina" too, FWIW
<Laney> wow
<Laney> this is a quite different thing in english
<seb128> yeah, I just noticed when googling
<pitti> although that's probably one of these cases where popular naming is totally wrong :)
<didrocks> pitti: so, basically, once the large tests finishes (if they pass), I can remove recommends, check if systemd-sysv is installed. If not, install cgroup-lite
<didrocks> pitti: the remaining one is then docker & proxy…
<Laney> I think it means strangulation in greek or latin or something
<Laney> pitti: infra> ack
<Laney> what's the best way to kick tracker so that it can be restarted?
<Laney> can leave the others for you to look at ;-)
<pitti> Laney: how do you mean "kick"? run-autopkgtest?
<Laney> kill
<Laney> it is one of the hung tests
<pitti> Laney: ah, find the host it's running on and kill (TERM, not KILL) the adt-run process
<Laney> nod, thanks!
 * seb128 wonders why http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/ is missing
<seb128> larsu, what's the status of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755421 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 755421 in gdbus "GDBus ignores NO_REPLY_EXPECTED flag in messages, leading to warnings on system bus" [Normal,New]
<seb128> bug #1488344
<ubot5> bug 1488344 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "dbus rejected send messages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488344
<seb128> does it need nagging of a glib maintainer?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> desrt comes to mind :)
<didrocks> andyrock: hey! Mind helping this contributor on unity (it's a google code in contributor). I did a MP for him so that you can review and copy/pasting his comments: https://code.launchpad.net/~mcintire-evan/unity/add-format-option/+merge/282282
<didrocks> he's*
<andyrock> yup
<andyrock> and good morning
<andyrock> :D
<didrocks> thanks :)
<andyrock> probably we need to rebase it
<andyrock> on a trevino's branch
<didrocks> andyrock: I guess feel free to comment on so that he knows what's up :)
<didrocks> (and if you can sync with Trevinho|OFF once he's back, that would be awesome!)
<didrocks> pitti: setup was quite quick, pep8 and small passed, medium started and pulls the image successfully
<didrocks> (and first test passed)
<andyrock> ook
<ksamak> TheMuso> ksamak: The only place where I know of GOBject anywhere near compiz is in unity itself, for a11y support. Afaik compiz  is all C++ now, and I'd say upstrea would prefer it that way.
<ksamak> TheMuso: i understand, i'll try to keep it that way too.
<ksamak> shame that atkmm is bounded to Gobject...
<ksamak> thx for the opinion
<pitti> Laney: fixed the "unable to find this glibc version" bug FYI, so the spamming should stop RSN
<Laney> pitti: oh good :)
 * pitti throws hands into the air "hideously complicated"
<happyaron> hey guys, lost connection for a while...
<Laney> hi happyaron!
<happyaron> so did I lost your reply? :p
<Laney> no I didn't find you to reply to
<happyaron> haha
<Laney> libpinyin is a transition yes?
<happyaron> yep
<happyaron> reverse-deps are fcitx-libpinyin & ibus-libpinyin, all in -proposed
<Laney>  ubuntu-keyboard-chinese-pinyin : Depends: libpinyin4 (>= 0.9.93) but it is not installable
<Laney> FAAAAAAAAAAAAALSE!
<happyaron> hell, what's that
<Laney> go to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<happyaron> touch stuff I see
<Laney> and search for "Trying easy from autohinter: fcitx-libpinyin/0.3.3-2 libpinyin/1.3.0-2 ibus-libpinyin/1.7.3-2"
<Laney> that shows you what the problems are
<happyaron> thanks a lot
<Laney> you want me to upload a rebuild?
<happyaron> I'll check it now, not sure whether rebuild will work for it
<Laney> "reverse-depends libpinyin4" shows it btw
<happyaron> didn't imagine there's something else in Ubuntu that will depends on libpinyin...
<Laney> :)
<Laney> yay ubiquity works now
 * happyaron is building something new to him
<happyaron> Laney: rebuild using libpinyin7-dev does the work, please upload
<Laney> happyaron: can you make a merge proposal with the changes please?
<Laney> then I'll upload direct too
<happyaron> ok
<Laney> happyaron: done
<hikiko> willcooke, does chrome tear all the time or when it displays video?
<willcooke> hikiko, I notice it all the time, but it really only bothers me if it's playing video
<willcooke> qengho's new string *does* seem to have helped, but I need to do more testing
<hikiko> qengho's string comment #6 should fix it
<hikiko> if it always occurs
<hikiko> but if you only see it when you play video it's just a browser bug
<hikiko> I installed chrome + netflix
<hikiko> but still no tearing
<happyaron> Laney: thanks, I've set the commit message.
<Laney> ♥
 * Trevinho|OFF back from Thailand...
<Trevinho|OFF> So... Hello! The time shift tricked me :-(
<seb128> hey Trevinho|OFF!
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<seb128> did you have good holidays?
<Trevinho> seb128: hi! Very good seb, thanks,
<Trevinho> I also managed not to buy a local SIM card, so I enjoyed the life offline
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, welcome back! :)
<Trevinho> Well apart from the hotels WiFi
<Trevinho> didrocks: hi, thanks
<willcooke> w/b Trevinho
<Laney> hey Trevinho
 * Laney hax into an s390x instance
<Trevinho> Hi Laney and willcooke!
<willcooke> Trevinho, I was going to suggest we have a sprint review meeting tomorrow. What do you think?  Shall we perhaps do it on Friday instead?
<willcooke> Give you some more time to wrap up after hols
<FJKong> happyaron: git server down..
<dpm> hey seb128
<seb128> dpm, hey
<dpm> seb128, how are you?
<seb128> dpm, a bit sick today but good otherwise. how are you?
<dpm> argh, sorry to hear that :)
<dpm> hope you get well soon
<seb128> thanks
<dpm> I'm good, busy with ubucon final preparations
<dpm> I got your e-mail
<seb128> better to be sick this week than next :-)
<seb128> I though so
<dpm> hehe indeed :)
<seb128> tell me I'm overlooking something stupid ;-)
<dpm> I don't think you've overlooked anything, so let's try to debug - if you go to http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/227070159/ - do you see the "Join and RSVP" button on the right top corner?
<seb128> tes
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but that opens a dialog asking for a meetup account
<seb128> which I don't have ... is that mandatory?
<dpm> seb128, ok, so I think you'll need to create a meetup account first. I don't think you can register without it
<seb128> k
<seb128> can I not register?
<seb128> e.g is the registration mandatory?
<seb128> I'm not interested by creating an account on yet another website
<dpm> seb128, it's not mandatory, but it help us estimate the number of attendees and the number of lanyards
<seb128> well, you have my oral
<seb128> +confirmation
<seb128> can I suggest that next Ubuntu events use sso logins like UDS does?
<dpm> we've had long discussions about it, either using summit.ubuntu.com or loco.ubuntu.com. We decided for meetup as it's something we're offering to LoCos and the organizers were the Ubuntu California LoCo
<dpm> we even created an event at summit.ubuntu.com
<dpm> but decided against it
<seb128> dpm, I can understand that, I just decided to create dummy accounts on random websites when I can avoid it so I'm not going to register, just letting you know
<seb128> +not
<seb128> if you have somewhere under sso login when I can register I'm happy to do so though
<seb128> otherwise I'm just going to email confirm
<dpm> seb128, that's fine, we'll print a Microsoft lanyard for you
 * dpm hugs seb128 :)
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs dpm back
<seb128> that's fine, I can do Microsoft VP, apparently they started telling people how much win7 sucks :p
<seb128> (in the goal of making them update to 10, but I choice to ignore that part and focus on MS telling that win7 is insecure and buggy ;-)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> I'm trying to see if there is a way to register without an account
<seb128> thanks, but don't bother
<seb128> it's not important, as long as I can enter the event
<desrt> omg snow!
<desrt> good morning, everyone
<desrt> seb128, larsu: thanks for the poke on that bug.  didn't see that the dbus spec changes got merged in the end.
<dpm> seb128, in any case, it doesn't seem possible to RSVP without an account. The alternative is to sign up wit Facebook, but the button does not seem to show in Firefox, just in Chromium
<didrocks> good morning desrt
<desrt> 'sup didrocks?
<didrocks> nothing special, and no snow here :)
<didrocks> you?
<desrt> my feet are cold and i haven't had coffee yet
<desrt> off to a bad start, but things are about to be looking up
<didrocks> heh
<larsu> desrt: morning :)
<seb128> desrt, hey, yw!
<larsu> desrt: not a fan of reexporting actions like you suggested
<desrt> re-exporting?
<larsu> ya
<desrt> i think you've never really told me what it is that you're doing here
<larsu> remember I want to export actions from somewhere down the hierarchy
<desrt> is this the proxying thing for the other action group being visible on the window level?
<larsu> yes
<desrt> oh...
<desrt> in that case...
<desrt> i'm glad i rejected the patch >:|
<seb128> dpm, it shows for me in firefox, but I'm on principle against giving too much data to facebook or contributing to make it the reference platform it has too much of a monopoly
<seb128> dpm, sorry, old grumpy geek here ;-)
<larsu> desrt: I still need to do it, though, and now I can only do it unnamespaced
<larsu> unless I create new actions objects...
<desrt> why did you move away from the idea of exporting 'additional action groups' on the bus?
<desrt> because, honestly... if you take a step back and look at what you're doing, it's pretty scary.
<desrt> i guess, first: what's going on here?  why is there a separate group?
<desrt> is the answer more than "because it's possible"?
<larsu> because that's a much larger project that I don't want to backport to xenial
<larsu> which has 3.18
<dpm> seb128, sure, just giving options here
<desrt> larsu: your patch that mucks about how actions are exported would be a pretty scary backport as well... not sure i'd want to do that
<larsu> desrt: it's a separate group because that's how nautilus works now (it has different subviews for folders and "other locations", each being an action group itself)
<larsu> desrt: ya, we talked about that. That's because I forgot about the RemoteActionGroup stuff
<desrt> larsu: so the group may change when a new tab is selected, for example?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> or a new "thing" from the sidebar
<desrt> and you plan on handling that manually?
<larsu> right now it's inserted into the window, which is fine for the gear menu of course
<larsu> desrt: no, I plan on making it work. I
<larsu> I've done like 5 approaches. All of them shit
<desrt> all for the hate of a gear menu
<larsu> yes
<larsu> I've been on this for way too long already
<larsu> but no matter what I do, patches become too invasive or something doesn't work right
<desrt> heh
<desrt> i know that feeling :)
<desrt> i'm pretty sure, excepting a nautilus refactor, you're going to have to export the groups as-is
<seb128> larsu, it might be time to consider if really want the menubar and/or the new nautilus
<seb128> I'm starting wondering if we should revert to 3.14
<seb128> (not only because of menus)
<larsu> desrt: what do you mean?
<larsu> desrt: the window/<N>/<group> thing we discussed?
<desrt> larsu: what we talked about in london: export the group on the bus at some subpath of the window and have a mapping of symbolic names ('tab'?) to object paths as a property on the window
<desrt> yes
<larsu> seb128: I have a serious case of sunk cost fallacy at this point
<desrt> why did this idea stop working?
<seb128> larsu, I can imagine :-/
<larsu> desrt: it didn't. I deemed that patch to be too large to backport
<desrt> so why don't we forget about the backport?
<larsu> hahahahahaha
<larsu> welcome to my life
<desrt> what's the deal right now?  are menus just completely broken?
<desrt> or are we simply unable to export, and so we get a gear menu?
<larsu> well we have an app menu
<larsu> and a gear menu
<larsu> and app menus really don't work well in unity
<desrt> apparently this passed QA for the release
<larsu> (double app title and all)
<larsu> desrt: no, this is 3.18 - we released 3.14 in w
<desrt> so we're talking about backports in terms of vendor-patching old upstream
<larsu> yes
<desrt> gotcha
<desrt> i don't think there's any such thing as "too large to backport" in this case :)
<desrt> as long as we have a future solution for killing that patch off in the next cycle
<Mirv> who holds interest in 14.04.4 images? could you get Win10 compatibility into the SRU queue? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/os-prober/trusty_add_win10_to_the_list/+merge/281040
<Mirv> I managed to test it now
<Mirv> otherwise the only automated install option with 14.04 is to wipe the whole hard disk, plus also win10 is not recognized after installation
<seb128> Mirv, that seems like one for devel/cyphermox
<seb128> and I think most people do care about the LTS
<seb128> what question is that :-)
<Mirv> seb128: well no-one sponsored it during the holidays when it has been in the queue! :)
<Mirv> pff, people spending holidays as holidays
<cyphermox> ah, jes
<seb128> maybe because it was the holidays and people were not working?  :p
<cyphermox> Mirv: I'll merge this in a minute, it indeed should land
<Mirv> cyphermox: thanks
<seb128> thanks cyphermox
<Mirv> I happened to notice I'm still a (very) technically a post-graduate student and get all MS things for 0€, so I got one for VM testing
<Mirv> that is quite aggressive way of drowning all young people in MS products, but I guess it's been the normal thing for some time, I just haven't noticed since I haven't had MS products since.. forever
<Mirv> very nice for testing, anyway
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> righty
<seb128> yeah, meeting!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 12 15:30:38 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko, laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> o/
<desrt> hihi
<andyrock> o/
<dgadomski> o/
<didrocks> hey!
<FJKong> hi
<larsu> hey
<Sweet5hark> hi
<willcooke> let's get started then
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> I've been working on the startup notification branch for bamf and unity
<andyrock> now that Trevinho is back and I can use his knowledge should be easy to finish the branch
<andyrock> \eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi all
<attente> finished gtk popup menu revisions, but won't be merged upstream until a working wayland implementation also exists
<attente> currently making some final apparmor dconf revisions...
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente, happy travels for next week
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hey
<desrt> ended up spinning my wheels a lot this week and didn't get a whole lot done, unfortunately
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> hope you get traction ;)
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey, just a single thing today:
<dgadomski> * testing -proposed packages fixing bug #1337873 on Trusty, Wily, apparently there was a regression on armhf so I have prepared new debdiffs with pitti's fix
<ubot5> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Wily) "ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<dgadomski> EOF
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - Releasing Ubuntu Make 16.01 bringing some new features from below and previous weeks. https://plus.google.com/+DidierRoche/posts/d7CcoGrvUnX!
<didrocks> - Reviewing and helping on two pull requests that are now merged in from a new contributor. We always get latest Unity3D beta version (with some flexible parsing as they change their formats regularly) and also latest Eclipse! Welcome to eclipse java Mars instead of Luna! Adapt tests to always fetch latest and greatest as well on those 2 frameworks (which were the only ones where we had to hardcode
<didrocks> specific version previously).
<didrocks> - Making some fixes and helping on another review for Swift support. Blocked right now on a gpg import key issues when euid != uid (it's a gpg protection), but that doesn't help when needing sudo.
<didrocks> - Continue on working on the autopkgtests infrastructure (ensure system tests are running as expected) and doing first test runs. medium and large tests are not passing on the official infra (under debugging). Adding wrapper to it, exposing new attributes (ppa, vcs branches) to run-autopktests archive admin and release manager tools.
<didrocks> - Rework foreign architecture addition and detection to ensure we only call it once (we were calling them once per package previously), fix some races. Move this facility to tools and restructure tests for this.
<didrocks> - Add locks to avoid a race condition when creating temp file (to not create them as root) and add a new contextwrapper for as_root() with its tests.
<didrocks> - Drop sshpass in favor of ssh key for docker image connection
<didrocks> - A lot of smaller fixes for more test robustness, restructuration, env leaking (check for https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make/commit/e2f0cb2b31959c4f7d67fb76d1e1de4a9639cf1a for details)
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - fix lubuntu plymouth theme upgrade bug (wily -> xenial). Fix their postrm to ensure we don't trigger this issue (present for years in the packaging) in the future.
<didrocks> - google code in: review a --list and --list-installed PR on Ubuntu Make (the student will pause for 2 weeks though) + desktop file for logout/shutdown/reboot. both still in progress. Another one on format option in unity (pushed to andyrock as he needs some guidance)
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> Sogou IM update:
<FJKong> 1 research on testing code on extrace each frame and time from file
<FJKong> 2 research support input emoji symble
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<FJKong> extract..
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> probably out....
<willcooke> happyaron, please let me have your update via email when you're online
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> there's an issue with the size of the shadow and I am trying to figure out how to get the correct size accounting for borders or decorations, otherwise it works it's just smaller than it should be... apart from that did some support here and there, look at the chrome vsync bug etc
<hikiko> eof
<willcooke> thanks hikiko, do you think we're good to start asking people to test qengho's suggested string?  Just some general feedback about whether or not it makes a difference for people?
<hikiko> yes willcooke
<willcooke> cool, I'll do that this afternoon
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hello
<Laney> • Uploaded gstreamer 1.7 to X, required getting an upstream fix
<Laney> ∘ still a 1.6 point release to upload to 15.10
<Laney> • finished seeding gnome-calendar
<Laney> • ported some more stuff (ubiquity, webapps-applications, other things),  to webkit2, should be able to get webkit1 out of main
<Laney> • fixed virt-manager breakage in X
<Laney> • started poking at tracker autopkgtests on s390x
<Laney> • looked at some of my merges
<Laney> • went to the CC meeting to represent the team
<Laney> ♟
<larsu> is that pile of poo or is my text too small?
<willcooke> awesome, thanks Laney
 * larsu zooms
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: larsu
<Laney> it's a pawn
<Laney> like me
<larsu> have been working on nautilus (after some half sick days last week)
 * Laney advances one square towards larsu 
<larsu> desrt disliked my gtk patch though (for good reason), so I've been looking for a way out that is not too hacky
<larsu> haven't found one yet :/
<desrt> i have a proposal =)
<larsu> the way nautilus code got refactored really doesn't work well with how menus are exported on the bus
<seb128> Laney, speaking of gstreamer, you probably know but tracker s390 autopkg is grumpy and blocking it, that seems buggy though (it blocks gnome-icon-theme the same way) and might be worth doing a skip or something
<larsu> desrt: stop doing it?
<Laney> I know
<larsu> 3.14 is really old...
<desrt> larsu: do it how we originally discussed in london, or ya... stop doing it entirely
<Laney> 12/01 15:45:01 <Laney> • started poking at tracker autopkgtests on s390x
<seb128> great
<desrt> but fwiw, i don't think the changes i proposed would end up introducing a huge changeset in nautilus
<larsu> desrt: in nautiulus?
<desrt> but the changes to gtk would indeed be fairly substantial
<larsu> desrt: there I can only re-export actions
<larsu> in the same namespace
<desrt> larsu: let's discuss this one more time after the meeting
<larsu> anyway, let's not discuss this in the meteting
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<desrt> larsu: but i think if we can't figure out how to do it along these lines, you need to put it down
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> laggy laggy?
<willcooke> he was here a little while ago
<seb128> I've seen that before
<desrt> ya.  he was having trouble last meeting as well
<willcooke> #topic seb128
<qengho2> - done: chromium up to date. in Proposed. - done: Cr+fcitx apparmor updates for #security. - to-do: snappy packaging for chromium - need: sponsorship for xenial xdg-utils. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/1518053
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: seb128
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1518053 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-mime can read .config/ defaults but can never set them" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> doh
<seb128> lol, that as well
<willcooke> qengho2, carry on if needed...
<seb128> (/me waits for qengho to be done)
<qengho2> I'm giving up smuxi. It is broken on large networks like freenode.
<qengho2> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho2
<willcooke> seb128, all yours
<seb128> * spent most of the week trying to get on top of xenial work (launchpad bugs, e.u.c, versions, ...)
<seb128> * some Debian merges
<seb128> * some small updates
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - returned from vacation, burning through ~3000 mail backlog
<Sweet5hark> - bumped LibreOffice to 5.1.0~rc1 for ppa including l10n in the ppa
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Uploaded merge of Brltty from debian, accidentally breaking the systemd service file, which was promptly fixed, thanks rtg.
<willcooke> * Further work on liba11y-profile-manager. Coding is well under way, and I've almost finalized the API, and it will e documented as its developed, allowing for changes as I progress where required, or where I've overlooked something.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> Looks like Till is offline, I will come back if he appears...
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> Nothing to report, a part from the fact I'm back
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> Trevinho, what do you think for a sprint review?  Friday better than tomorrow?  I think yes
<Trevinho> willcooke: I agree
<willcooke> cool, that's done then
<willcooke> will send out invites
<willcooke> andyrock, let me know how you are fixed for a meeting on Friday
<willcooke> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-12 | Current topic: willcooke
<willcooke> Oh, no update from Robert, but I spoke to him yesterday
<seb128> it starts feeling late for the software-center replacement ...
<willcooke> he's been working on GNOME software and has branches which can get reviews and comments from LP
<willcooke> seb128, Let's see what we find out in the meeting tomorrow.  I think we still need to push hard for it
<qengho> I'm oddly happy that "perl" was not installed on my main machine until just now as a dep for "irssi".
<willcooke> it = G-Software
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I'm also starting worring a bit about nautilus
<seb128> I'm unsure the new version is good enough for the LTS/not going to been as a regression
<willcooke> yes, thats sounding like it's not going as smoothly as expected.
<willcooke> let's discuss after the meeting
<willcooke> Reminder to all desktoppers:  please fill out the conferences spreadsheet
<larsu> seb128: what does the new version give us, other than being new?
<larsu> ah wait. after the meeting.
<willcooke> thx
<willcooke> oki, no Till so let's wrap and continue the Nautilus conversation
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 12 16:01:35 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-01-12-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> larsu: big icons :-)
<seb128> thanks!
<larsu> didrocks: haha
<seb128> larsu, not much, the usual "it's upstream supported, has improvements, etc"
<larsu> right
<seb128> though in this case I'm unsure
<larsu> it's quite different, too
<seb128> the new maintainer is friendly and nice but they seem to lack a bit of direction
<larsu> "other locations" and all
<larsu> ya
<seb128> like they axed options that they keep adding back now as gsettings key
<seb128> or adding back in 3.20
<larsu> really? ugh
<seb128> like being able to delete bypassing the trash
<seb128> or to make symlinks
<larsu> the first one seems like quite a useful feature
<seb128> those are small examples
<larsu> right
<seb128> I'm more concerned by the 3 icons sizes only restriction and those being too big
<seb128> and by the new file transfert-in win dialog
<seb128> upstream is having issues, their user feedback seems to tell them users don't notice that copies, etc are going
<seb128> they added animations to the toolbar icon
<seb128> and now they auto-open the popup
<seb128> but it's not great
<larsu> oh I haven't noticed that
<larsu> indeed....
 * larsu never copies files apparently
<seb128> also they do weird/buggy things code wise which makes me a bit concerned
<didrocks> yeah, the copy one is really annoying as an user
<seb128> like they import gtk widgets without renaming symbols
<seb128> and it leads to errors in case where you end up using a gtkfilelector
<seb128> which has the same symbol defined
<seb128> well I guess they are going to fix that, but weird things are going on
<larsu> is this with both 3.18?
<larsu> gtk and nautilus, I mean
<seb128> yes
<larsu> wicked
<larsu> so are you saying we should revert?
<seb128> <csoriano__>	seb128: GtkPlacesView is used internally by the file chooser, so the type get registered. Then, nautilus use it as well, copy pasting the code from gtk. but we use the file chooser in nautilus, which leads to trying to register the same type
<larsu> I'd really appreciate not having to deal wit hthis
<larsu> but then, I already spent quite some time on it
<larsu> seb128: yay for glib's type system
<seb128> larsu, I'm unsure, same as usual, if we revert we are blocked on an old version which makes Laney sad and Ubuntu GNOME grumpy
<seb128> but I start having a feeling that it's the best way for the LTS
<seb128> other opinions are welcome
 * larsu doesn't want to make Laney sad
<seb128> didrocks seems to agree that the new nautilus has issues
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> (even +alot)
<seb128> quite some new bugs also, upstream is handling some but it's going to be a work sink
<larsu> let's just go with 3.20!!!
 * larsu runs
<seb128> willcooke, did you use the new nautilus in xenial much? do you have an opinion on pros/cons?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I would have considered it, since I'm about to backport most of what is going on there
<seb128> but gtk css changes are in the way
<willcooke> I havent used it a great deal, but what I did use felt like there were more oddities than I was expecting
<larsu> seb128: ya css nodes is quite a big change
<willcooke> this wouldn't affect the file navigation - single clicks vs double clicks to open folders etc though would it?
<seb128> no, that's a different one
<seb128> that one is GTK
<Laney> you can do what you think is best
<willcooke> issues for me:  large icons, the rename pop up,
<seb128> Laney, did you use the new version much? do you have an opinion on how it feels as an user?
<willcooke> header bar might be more work than we need
<larsu> sigh
<seb128> right
<attente> if a package has version 0.99.1+git20151118+62bd54b-0ubuntu1, is there a way to supercede it with the old versioning convention?
<seb128> also larsu is struggling with the menu changes
<seb128> attente, what do you mean?
<didrocks> attente: once 0.99.2 (or +) is released, yeah :)
<didrocks> but this version means it's 0.99.1 + a git snapshot
<attente> ah crap. ok
<attente> i'll just add a 2 on the end
<Laney> what are you doing?
<attente> want to upload maliit-inputcontext-gtk
<Laney> seb128: a bit, I noticed you can't click a filename to rename it inline any more
<attente> but the transitional package has version 0.99.1+git20151118+62bd54b-0ubuntu1
<willcooke> seb128, larsu - does it make sense to time-box it, given that larsu has already invested in it.  Maybe another week(?) to see if we can overcome the issues and then if not, revert?
<didrocks> attente: you can use epoch, but then, everyone around here will kill you :)
 * attente looks it up
<Laney> why does uploading that mean you have to go backwards?
<seb128> willcooke, well, larsu doesn't have an easy way out yet for the menus, and then we don't have a start of solution for the big icons or non classic widgets (like the rename one)
<larsu> seems like there's a lot more issues than a week can fix
<didrocks> Laney: maybe they missed up and meant ~git instea of +git?
<didrocks> instead*
<Laney> why do we hate popovers?
<didrocks> messed*
 * Laney has all the questions and none of the answers
<attente> those packages used to exist in the maliit-framework upstream repo, but they were moved out to a new one: maliit-inputcontext-gtk
<attente> so now those packages are just transitional in archive
<seb128> Laney, for me it's not so much an issue, out of being inconsistent, if you right click in the left pane you get a type of menu (pop over) but if you right click on the right pane you get standard menus
<seb128> Laney, willcooke seems to dislike the rename popover though
<didrocks> attente: you can publish transitional binary package with different version than source
<didrocks> if that's what you meant and want the new source to have the transitional binary package
<willcooke> not really dislike, just different to the way it always has been.  Like, it's a UX change that I'm just not sure about.  I don't think it's necessarily better
<attente> didrocks: i want to package the new repo so it supercedes the old transitional packages, is there a way to do that?
<didrocks> attente: ah, the new repo will ship the same binary package name
<attente> yeah
<didrocks> but with a version which is supposively backward?
<attente> well, a version without that +git<blah> nonsense
<Laney> https://github.com/maliit/inputcontext-gtk/blob/master/CMakeLists.txt
<didrocks> yeah, you can't do that without epoch, but please, do don't that, can't upstream bump their version?
<Laney> why is +gitsomething nonsense?
<Laney> it's a snapshot which follows the 0.99.1 release
<didrocks> attente: generally +git meant "this version + a snapshot of git at that revision"
<attente> isn't that a hack to get the debian/watch file to use a git snapshot instead of an actual release?
<Laney> no
<forbidden404> Hello, there, I think this is not entirely related to ubuntu make, but I think people here would know, is it common for the installation of Unity3d by Ubuntu Make to take really long times?
<Laney> it's saying that this is not an actual upstream release
<didrocks> attente: well, a snapshot is a temporary solution normally
<Laney> but a snapshot which follows that one
<didrocks> forbidden404: hey, depends on your bandwidth, their server loads and what you have already installed
<didrocks> forbidden404: from experience, downloads can take up to 25-30 minutes (it's more than 1.5G)
<didrocks> forbidden404: is the progress bar "progressing"? ;)
<forbidden404> didrocks: well, the download is done, it's taking time installing it
<didrocks> extracting it, well, you extract 1.5G…
<didrocks> the progress bar should bounce forth and back as the archive updates
<didrocks> as long as it does that, it means it's extracting
<willcooke> seb128, larsu - at this point it seems that using Nautilus 3.18 is the better option.
<didrocks> if the extraction is stuck, the bar will reflect that being stuck as well
<forbidden404> didrocks: yeah, but it's been like 1 hour, the progress bar is still bouncing back and forth
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> forbidden404: which version of ubuntu make?
<forbidden404> 15.12.1
<didrocks> forbidden404: ah, I'm pretty sure you get the bug I only got during tests (there was a race)
<didrocks> forbidden404: that should be fixed on 16.01
<didrocks> which is *just* released :)
<didrocks> forbidden404: your installation should still be functional, though, but if you want a clean one…
<seb128> willcooke, 3.18 is the new one we have in xenial
<didrocks> you will just not have the launcher icon
<seb128> willcooke, you mean 3.14?
<willcooke> oh, right - yes.
<didrocks> (and the framework being marked as installed)
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, I tend to agree ...
<forbidden404> didrocks: as you mentioned it, I just updated apt and yeah, new ubuntu make version
<didrocks> forbidden404: the good part is that you will have even a newer Unity3D version :)
<forbidden404> didrocks: I will abort this one and try again with the new version, thanks for th etip
<forbidden404> didrocks: well that's great too
<didrocks> forbidden404: yw! that's quite timely: https://plus.google.com/+DidierRoche/posts/d7CcoGrvUnX :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Laney> byeeeee didrocks
<didrocks> see you Laney!
<willcooke> hikiko, my testing says it works well:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg
<willcooke> also a good excuse to watch old demo scene vids:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkM9koIRdpg
<Sweet5hark> qengho, chrisccoulson: are you/is mozilla aware of https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1235557 ? There are rumors of it being exploitable: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.fefe.de%2F%3Fts%3Da87aea32
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1235557 in ImageLib "crash in OOM | large | mozalloc_abort | mozalloc_handle_oom | moz_xmalloc | mozilla::image::Deinterlacer::Deinterlacer" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<qengho> Ew.
 * Laney uploads u-c-c and zenity wk2s
<Laney> and byeeeee!
<willcooke> see ya Laney
<qengho> Sweet5hark: out of memory abort doesn't seem likely to be exploitable. Maybe it's before that crash that a new value could cause something exploitable.
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<seb128> Laney, we got the security to ack having both versions in main?
<seb128> or did we finish porting everything to wk2?
<qengho> Sweet5hark: eog says "not enough memory to load".
<Sweet5hark> qengho: yeah, the google translated link speaks about the issue being resolved as dupe of a private bug though -- which sounds ... interesting. Then again I dont know about mozillas policy wrt bugs that are merely a DoS, so it might be that the bug is just private for that without RCE.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, https://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-beta/rev/5622177b1e95
<robert_ancell> Laney, what's the Ubuntu appstream URL?
<willcooke> g'night all
<attente> seb128: still around?
<ochosi> larsu: you're not really planning to backport gtk3.20 theming stuff to 16.04, are you? otherwise i guess i can throw my theme away and start anew (i.e. what i'll have to do after 16.04 anyway...)
<ochosi> larsu: also, i guess you haven't fixed the linked items in inline-toolbars yet in light-themes, right?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-13
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> hey pitti, there is a weird test failure for g-o-a on s390x
<darkxst> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/s390x/libg/libgdata/20160113_035618@/log.gz
<pitti> darkxst: ack, will have a look (just getting swamped with stuff in #u-devel, so this will have to wait a bit); but for now I retried it
<darkxst> pitti, ok, its not urgent
<hikiko> Hello
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<pitti> didrocks: so, my last night's attempt to do the adt-run with a clean env also didn't help, i. e. the test still succeeded
<didrocks> pitti: same in running the 3 large android tests… success :/
<didrocks> hey pitti!
 * didrocks now try to run pep8, small, medium and the 3 large android tests
<didrocks> we'll see
<pitti> darkxst: just looked into it, the s390x runners had no /etc/default/locale, so they failed when trying to show the actual error message; fixed that (so that I can debug it properly next time), and your test succeeded
<darkxst> pitti, thanks
 * pitti redeploys the autopkgtest cloud worker and fell into a juju trap, argh
<pitti> any juju savvy folk please wave my way :)
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour !
<didrocks> re seb128
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks, how goes?
<didrocks> quite busy, but good! yourself? :)
<willcooke> same :)
<Laney> hello!
<willcooke> also feeling like I've got a cold coming or something.  Just a bit meh this morning
<willcooke> morning Laney
<didrocks> argh, make a group with seb128 :p
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<willcooke> ha, yeah
<Laney> what's occurring
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, you'll lose your ubuntu-make test request, I have to re-deploy the whole autopkgtest juju env :/
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128, feeling any better?
<didrocks> pitti: argh, ok… :( rerunning
<didrocks> pitti: this issue is becoming a little bit tedious
<pitti> didrocks: not right now, it's torn down
<didrocks> ok
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> pitti: something b0rked?
<pitti> Laney: yeah, I cluttered up the worker node and wanted to re-deploy that; then ran into a juju bug, and #juju and #is can't figure it out, so complete reset :/
<pitti> re-fetching the results on autopkgtest.u.c. will take ages, other than that it should be back up fairly fast
<pitti> well, famous last words :)
<Laney> doh
<pitti> Laney: ok, that wasn't too bad :)
<pitti> fixed a syntax error in the debci charm, then it re-deploys in some 5 mins
<Laney> nice!
<darkxst> hey laney, seb128, willcooke and pitti! did everyone have a good holiday!
<willcooke> hey darkxst
<Laney> darkxst: seems like a long time ago now
 * Laney faintly remembers all the cheese
<alexarnaud> hello everyone!
<seb128> hey darkxst
<Laney> darkxst: how's it going?
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, didn't see you previous line before, I'm a bit better, at least I slept well, still not over the throat infection though
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<willcooke> seb128, urgh.  Tea to the rescue :)
<seb128> yeah :-)
<Laney> cognac
<seb128> haha
<willcooke> ha
<Laney> oh and I'm just uploading webkit stuff to a ppa for now
<Laney> saw a message about that last nite
<pitti> didrocks: you can trigger the run again  now
<seb128> Laney, you know the french ways ;-)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, you said you would upload to the webkit2 versions, so I was wondering if you had the transition done or if the security team changed their mind
<seb128> I didn't know the upload was a side one ;-)
<darkxst> Laney, I have had 2 weeks with very limited internet, has been good
<darkxst> still night entirely recovered from my medication nightmares though, so could have been better
<didrocks> pitti: thx!
<andyrock> morning
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock
<larsu> mornig!
<larsu> *morning!
<seb128> hey larsu!
<seb128> how are you?
<larsu> exhausted! (just back from the gym)
<larsu> how are you?
<seb128> I'm alright, still sick but a bit better
<ochosi> hey folks! quick question: you're not planning to push any css nodes/gtk3.20 stuff into 16.04, are you?
<larsu> ochosi: no, that's quite a big refactor in 3.20
<seb128> ochosi, hey, no, that's not the kind of the change we want in a LTS
<Laney> hey larsu ochosi
<larsu> Laney: hi! How's life?
<Laney> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssuper!
<larsu> :)
<Laney> good gym sesh?
<larsu> 'twas alright
<larsu> was awake long last night, that didn't help
<ochosi> phew good, thanks
<Laney> you party animal
<larsu> Laney: nah, just some beers with David and Kay
<ochosi> larsu: i presume you haven't done all the gtk3.18 necessary transitions/fixes to the theme..?
<larsu> nope, willcooke has been working on them, though
<seb128> ochosi, if you want to contribute to some that would be welcome ;-)
<ochosi> ah i see
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> well i dunno, i'm going to do the total minimum of what is necessary to make things look alright
<ochosi> since the big refactor of 3.20 is on the horizon, i'd really prefer to invest the minimum time/effort now
<willcooke> yes yes please help :)
<ochosi> the last 4 commits here fix *some* stuff i saw was broken: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/commits/master
<ochosi> but since xubuntu uses far less gnome apps, i only see the tip of the iceberg supposedly
<seb128> there are not too many issues with 3.18
<ochosi> seb128: yes, linked buttons in inline-toolbars was one of the glitches i saw (and that's unfortunately a lot of code in CSS, even in SASS it looks a bit bloated for my taste)
<seb128> yeah, those are an issue
<seb128> the linked buttons at the bottom of dialogs as well
<seb128> e.g gedit "do you want to save your work" ones
<seb128> gnome-calendar popover has label color issues on mouseover but that might be specific to the that software
<pitti> Laney: FYI, I'm updating goocanvasmm to latest upstream version; this blocks updating to a newer glom which in turn blocks moving to postgresql-9.5
<pitti> Laney: (You are the Maintainer:, hence the notification)
<Laney> pitti: updating where?
<pitti> Laney: in xenial
<pitti> Laney: it's only being used by glom, and neither is in Debian
<Laney> pitti: oh right, it got removed ages ago, not really interested in those any more so go wild :)
<Laney> (or remove)
<pitti> glom has been FTBFS for a while
<pitti> and the latest upstream version doesn't work becuase it needs the unpacked libxml++3.0
<pitti> I'm trying wiht the next-to-last, which works with 2.6
<pitti> if everything fails, I'm also fine with removing it; nobody maintains glom in Ubuntu really, it's just a step-child
<Laney> ok, I'm happy with removing it too, classic Ubuntu-local package
<Laney> bleh
<willcooke> seb128, larsu - did we reach a conclusion re: Nautilus yesterday?
<willcooke> I think we didn't
<Laney> my monitor went off and I get "The selected configuration for dislpays could not be applied" "could not assign CRTCs to outputs"
<Laney> when re-enabling it
<Laney> did it just break????
<Laney> re seating the cables was a good idea
 * Laney puts the fire out
<davmor2> pitti: why all the glom and doom :D
<seb128> willcooke, I'm leaning toward "let's revert"
<willcooke> Oki, seb128 larsu - oki let's review again on Friday?  Just in case something changes.  Otherwise we need to make a final call
<seb128> k
<seb128> willcooke, can we maybe get somebody from design to play with the version in xenial and give us some feedback on the things we mentioned yesterday?
<willcooke> seb128, I'll probably need to do a video and send it over to John
<seb128> willcooke, they don't even have one xenial machine in the office to play with?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is https://packages.qa.debian.org/ working for others?
<Laney> was down for me a bit ago
<Laney> tracker.debian.org works
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> anonscm is still down
<Laney> I updated my quick search thingy to use tracker now
 * Laney gets with the times
<seb128> I find the layout harder to read on that one
<seb128> I should probably try a bit more to get used to it
<larsu> Laney: tracker is what, 10 yrs old?
<Laney> larsu: https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/mutter this tracker
 * larsu ← confused
<larsu> ETOOMANYTRACKERS
<darkxst> are you guys on drugs?
<Laney> I said .debian.org the first time :P
<larsu> I never read more than 3 lines of scrollback!
<Laney> a fair policy
<Laney> darkxst: you want some?
<Laney> I got some "carrot cake"
<Laney> it's hot on the streetz right now
<darkxst> Laney, what am I gonna do with carrot cake ;)
<Laney> and some "assam tea"
<Laney> what you do with it is your business
<Laney> just don't involve me, I ain't going down for you
<darkxst> Laney, I know some gangsta's if you want to form a crew!
<darkxst> but for now
 * darkxst sleeps
<Laney> I heard about this "craft beer"
<Laney> someone ought to hook me up
<Laney> night!
<darkxst> Laney, holgates brewery
<darkxst> night
<seb128> what's going on on this channel?!
 * seb128 wants no carrot cake
<seb128> speaking of which, just registered for an esta, even more questions to reply to than in the past
<pitti_> argh glom argh
<Laney> don't waste time on it
<didrocks> pitti_: I'm probably reading adt-run help wrong, but --git-source 'https://github.com/LyzardKing/ubuntu-make.git eclipse_multiple' --no-built-binaries will still build the package?
<didrocks> pitti_: I have no tests requiring build (and didn't specify the option in d/t/c)
<pitti_> didrocks: no, it shouldn't build the package, does it?
<attente> good morning
<didrocks> pitti_: seems so
<didrocks> and then it installs it
<pitti_> didrocks: oh, wait -- --no-buit-binaries must come *before* the test argument (--git-source)
<pitti_> it always applies to the next test argument
<didrocks> pitti_: oh, ok, trying!
<Laney> hey attente!
<didrocks> pitti_: yep, confirming it works
<didrocks> thx
<attente> hi Laney
<attente> Laney: could you help me land https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/861?
<Laney> umm I guess so
<Laney> did someone review your package yet?
<Laney> and is the version thing you were talking about fixed?
<seb128> hey attente
<attente> hi seb128
<Laney> attente: would be better if you use the tarballs on github imho
<Laney> debian/watch seems to work
<Laney> debian/copyright says LGPL-2.0+ but the license actually appears to be 2.1+
<Laney> don't see any copyright beyond 2012 specified in the source files (the "-2015 Canonical")
<attente> oh... i thought the + was inclusive for that
<Laney> think that's all
<attente> thanks Laney, i'll make it download the tarball instead
<Laney> you won't be able to fix the tarball in the ppa
<Laney> so give me it another way if you want
<Laney> like put it on lillypilly.canonical.com:public_html/
<attente> are you going to overwrite the old one?
<Laney> in a sense
<Laney> I would just upload directly instead of using a landing silo
<Laney> unless you want to do that for some reason
<Laney> in which case you should get a new one
<didrocks> pitti: bah, still can't reproduce the same failure (only running pep8, small, medium and test_android)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't run those tests in a normal qemu instance on one server, that would address the "I have the tests results, cronify the requests without having a specific account and such…"
<pitti> didrocks: if you have one, that'd be fine as well of course; sorry, I didn't get back yet to chasing this down
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, it's just hard to debug… I wonder if I shouldn't pstree on each tests so that we can see the running processes
<didrocks> I'm trying as well a wily run (not xenial, didn't make the dummy upload to the ppas still)
<desrt> good morning teammates, and also didrocks
<seb128> hey desrt
<didrocks> desrt: good morning!
 * didrocks goes in a guest session for a while, brb
<ksamak> hikiko: TheMuso didrocks no choice but to link to gobject if one wants a11y... shall i make a compil flag? would that be acceptable?
<ksamak> in compiz
<didrocks> I think a compile flag would be acceptable if there is no other choice, but really, as I told you multiple times, I don't really work on compiz upstream anymore, so check with hikiko only
<ksamak> yeah. nope, no choice, unless one is ready to remake the lib...
<hikiko> ksamak, hi
<hikiko> where does compiz uses gobjects?
 * Laney screams mmmmmmvooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<didrocks> Laney: not sure the hilight would work :)
<Laney> wasn't trying to :P
 * davmor2 slaps Laney who is obviously Hysterical
<didrocks> just saying :p
<Laney> pre-build.sh is sinful
 * Laney might have battered it into submission though
<ksamak> hikiko: we (hypra.fr) want to add accessibility features in compiz
<Laney> hope it builds this time, getting hungry
<ksamak> for blind and visually impaired
<ksamak> so libATK needs gobject
<hikiko> ksamak what type of features?
<ksamak> hikiko: also, we'd like (or we will) re-introduce compiz in debian, how does that sound to you?
 * davmor2 hands Laney his sledgehammer again, it worked last time ;)
<ksamak> hikiko: firstly, vocalisation of basic desktop feats, like alt-tab
<ksamak> and display on braille devices
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> sounds nice
<pitti> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-make-builddeps/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/source/Sources  404  Not
<pitti> +Found
<pitti> didrocks: ^
<pitti> didrocks: needs a dummy upload/copy again?
<ksamak> hikiko: there's a lack of access for impaired users right now, so we'd like to correct that.
<hikiko> but ksamak how will you use the c gobjects in compiz that is c++?
<ksamak> well, i'm doing a archi binding, to have a cpp interface to ATK
<didrocks> pitti: oh right, I only have some packages in trusty for the build-deps (not the same than ubuntu-make)
<ksamak> or i'll use the cpp interface that exists, atkmm.
<ksamak> whichever is better.
<hikiko> I see
<didrocks> pitti: copying + removing I guess
<hikiko> ksamak, I don't think a flag is a problem
<qengho> Okay, I thought I'd loathe Irssi and SSHing to my permanent machine get to a long-running IRC connection, but it's not bad.
<hikiko> and ksamak the features sound really cool :)
<hikiko> thanks for taking the time to add them!
<ksamak> if anyone feels like helping, we also need to pull upstream from you guys, and adapt the packaging to debian as well.
<ksamak> git.hypra.fr is our current repo
<ksamak> we'll be switching to https://alioth.debian.org/projects/compiz
<hikiko> ksamak, I am not familiar with packaging at all
<hikiko> maybe Trevinho knows more
<hikiko> I am just writing code
<ksamak> ok. i guess you know more people in ubuntu than me though lol
<hikiko> yes
<hikiko> basically willcooke is the manager of the desktop team
<hikiko> he can point out the right persons for everything I guess :)
<ksamak> ok thx
 * willcooke reads
<hikiko> as for the debian, I really have no opinion ksamak I think the debian developers are responsible to take the decision
<ksamak> yeah, they're willing to, we just have to do it now
<willcooke> sounds like maybe TheMuso would be interested in this project overall, he's our a11y expert.  He also happens to know about packaging
<ksamak> we just need a few pointers on how to remove the little ubuntu native packages from it
<ksamak> ok, i'll come back later, thanks for the info
<didrocks> the current questions are more about code than packaging though if I understood that right
<didrocks> like adding a11y to compiz upstream
<didrocks> willcooke: hikiko: FYI ^
<ksamak> yeah these are two different subjects
<didrocks> (the packaging will be a second part)
<didrocks> ksamak: right, let's take one at a time :p
<ksamak> we also need packaging for debian. well, it's already there, there's juste a couple modifs
<willcooke> ksamak, when you need packaging help ping TheMuso (but he's in UTC-12) he might be able to offer some guidance there.  In the meantime, yeah, hikiko is our compiz code expert
<Laney> OMG it built me a source package
<willcooke> there's a #compiz channel as well, but that seems pretty much dead
<davmor2> Laney: see you only have to mention sledgehammer ;)
 * Laney nominates davmor2 for a spotlight award
<Laney> supplier of finest computer scaring tools
 * Laney goes for lunchies
<didrocks> pitti: trying on xenial now that both ppas are boostrapped
<didrocks> pitti: can't connect to github now :/ (and the other xenial worker wasn't up to date and failed): https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-make/wily/amd64/u/ubuntu-make-git/20160113_153127@/log.gz
<didrocks> pitti: I guess the ssh access isn't enabled, I'll use the https one
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, was in meeting
<pitti> didrocks: ah yes, you won't be able to ssh to github, only http and https through proxy
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, still some docker timing out on wily though: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-ubuntu-make-git
<qengho> didrocks: I diffed xdg-utils against xenial and Debian in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/1518053 . Is that what you had in mind?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1518053 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-mime can read .config/ defaults but can never set them" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> qengho: hum, wrong person? :)
<didrocks> oh no, a very old sponsor request
<didrocks> I'll have a look tomorrow, enough for today ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<ksamak> didrocks: seeya
<didrocks> see you ksamak!
<seb128> Laney mastering webkit ;-)
 * Laney roars
<willcooke> meow
<attente> Laney: sorry about the delay. do you think you could copy the package from here? https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/maliit-inputcontext-gtk
<Laney> attente: ok, it'll have to be tomorrow now though
<Laney> bye!
<seb128> Laney, enjoy your evening!
<snowstorm> hi all
<snowstorm> does anyone knows about lost of surround sound through hdmi with Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series after Ubuntu 14.04 LTS latest update done few days ago?
<alexarnaud> snowstorm: are you tring to verify if the right pulseaudio canal is used ?
<alexarnaud> (with something like pavucontrol)
<snowstorm> I still have stereo sound when playing video through VLC, but now surround anymore
<snowstorm> and yes, all I see is front left and front right
<alexarnaud> snowstorm: OK, sorry I can't helping you. You should to go to #ubuntu channel for support.
<snowstorm> ok thanks alexarnaud for the consideration
<willcooke> g'night all
<alexarnaud> see you later everyone
<TheMuso> ksamak: You could also talk directly via dbus to at-spi, thats another option.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-14
<hikiko> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Bonjor tout le monde !
<didrocks> rebonjour pitti ;)
<Trevinho> Morning
<didrocks> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey, how is it?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm great, thanks! Yourself?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey Trevinho, re didrocks
<Trevinho> didrocks: quite good thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, managing to get back in business? ;-)
<Trevinho> Hi seb128
<Trevinho> I already am for two days, but you know... Backlog...
<seb128> yeah, he took me the week to feel like I had an handle again on things and a better idea on what to work on next
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey folks. :)
<seb128> hey willcooke TheMuso
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> good morning willcooke, hey TheMuso
<Laney> yo yo yo
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> Laney, good! and you?
<Laney> I strained my groin at climbing yesterday!
 * Laney is walking funny
<Laney> hey didrocks!!!
<willcooke> g'night TheMuso
<TheMuso> Night willcooke, night folks.
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - added you to a snappy store meeting on Monday.  Optional.
<willcooke> but figured you might be interested
<Laney> hi and bye TheMuso!
<Laney> hey willcooke, ok, might poke my snout in
<seb128> willcooke, ok, thanks
<seb128> Laney, utch :-(
<didrocks> pitti: so, large tests works on wily, it seems? (the only issue seems to be an incorrect go-lang download)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, they do?
<didrocks> pitti: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-make/wily/amd64/u/ubuntu-make-git/20160113_232648@/log.gz
<didrocks> however, it can't download the docker image
<didrocks> I wonder if this one isn't using docker.io config file despite the version :p
<willcooke> Trevinho, andyrock, hikiko - ahead of the review meeting tomorrow please could you update the trello board as appropriate
<willcooke> desktoppers, someone was playing with the trello import script and was getting auth errors.  I think I've fixed that now, so let me know if you need more info
<hikiko> willcooke, sure but I'll do it at the end of the day because I might have progress by then
<hikiko> (I hope so at least)
<willcooke> hikiko, sure thing, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: so, I tried another run with a branch where I set /etc/docker/docker.io file for wily, but it seems that it can't pull from it (look at the 2 running instances)
<didrocks> pitti: can it be that some workers don't have the same access rules?
<pitti> didrocks: where does hte /etc/default/docker.io thing come from?
<pitti> debian/docker.io.docker.init does
<pitti> ……………………. /etc/default/$BASE
<pitti> BASE=$(basename $0)
<pitti> which is still /etc/init.d/docker
<pitti> didrocks: I'm not convinced that the .io ending there is actually a thing
<pitti> that is xenial, but I doubt it's much different in wily
<didrocks> pitti: it was on trusty at some point for sure, but newer
<didrocks> version seems to use another one
<didrocks> as we did major upgrade there…
<didrocks> I was just poking out loud, in case this transition hasn't been done there
<pitti> didrocks: so, fw access rules aren't really different between releases; it could be that the rules differ between the clouds, but for now I'd blame the wrong file name
<didrocks> pitti: hum? which wrong file name
<pitti> didrocks: /etc/default/docker.io
<didrocks> pitti: hem, it's the same with /etc/default/docker
<didrocks> as this was my first attempt
<didrocks> pitti: look at the master (and yesterday's run)
<didrocks> I changed the file *BECAUSE* (and I only added, not remove the other one) this was failing to give it a try on wily
<pitti> right, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-ubuntu-make-git is clearly a firewall/proxy issue
<pitti> $ wget -O- https://index.docker.io/v1/repositories/didrocks/docker-umake-manual/images
<pitti> that works (I'm in the current instance)
<didrocks> so, we are maybe not sourcing /etc/default/docker there
<pitti> and both docker and docker.io default files have the proxy (NB, easier to do a symlink)
 * didrocks looks at the systemd jobs
<pitti> $ sudo cat /proc/838/environ |xargs -0n1
<pitti> -> no proxy
<didrocks> EnvironmentFile=-/etc/default/docker
<pitti> oh, I was looking at the .init, does it have a .service?
<pitti> ah, so it has
<pitti> so that's upstart vs. systemd
<pitti> ah!
<pitti> /etc/default/docker
<didrocks> ah, but I bet it's already started
<pitti> isn't really a PAM-like EnvironmentFile, perhaps due to that?
<didrocks> contrary to the trusty case
<didrocks> that or being started…
<didrocks> if you are on the instance
<didrocks> mind restarting the service?
<didrocks> and looking at the env?
<pitti> it's more like a PAM one
<pitti> restart doesn't help
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> didrocks: dropping the "export" does help, docker has the proxy now
<didrocks> so, I need to special case trusty and the rest
<pitti> didrocks: I actually think we shoudl fix docker.service
<pitti> if /etc/default/docker is supposed to be a shell script instaed of a PAM-like environment file, then it should not use EnvironmentFile
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> ExecStart=/bin/sh -c "[ -r /etc/default/docker ] && . /etc/default/docker; exec /usr/bin/docker -d -H fd:// $DOCKER_OPTS"
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> sounds good to me, I wonder however the time to sru this…
<didrocks> (and it's breaking existing config from admins)
<didrocks> if they are using wily
<didrocks> and confired it the right way for docker
<didrocks> configured*
<pitti> I don't think the above change is a regression; it rather fixes a regression
<pitti> oh, you mean if they didn't specify "export"
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> # If you need Docker to use an HTTP proxy, it can also be specified here.
<didrocks> because they stumbled upon the issue in wily
<pitti> #export http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:3128/"
<pitti> that's what's tehre by default
<didrocks> and "fixed" it
<didrocks> then, they get an upgrade
<didrocks> which breaks them
<pitti> so I had assumed that people would start with "export"
<pitti> so, add a set -a above?
<pitti> ExecStart=/bin/sh -c "[ -r /etc/default/docker ] && { set -a; . /etc/default/docker; set -a }; exec /usr/bin/docker -d -H fd:// $DOCKER_OPTS"  (syntax untested, might need a little adjustment)
<pitti> err, set +a after sourcing
<didrocks> you mean set +a?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> (for the second one)
<pitti> not that it matters much, the very next thing is an exec; we could just drop it
<pitti> didrocks: FWIW, this should just source /etc/environment
<pitti> then this would automatically use proxy vars etc., this would be so much less hassle
<pitti> and that's a proper EnvironmentFile=
<didrocks> pitti: maybe we should check with the cloud team who is in charge of docker?
 * didrocks needs "only" to special case in between :/
<pitti> didrocks: not sure that we have anyone, but sure
<didrocks> pitti: when I touched docker, I got some people pinging me :)
<didrocks> so I guess yeah
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, so [ -d /run/systemd/system/ ] → "no export"; else "export" ?
<didrocks> rbasak IIRC
<didrocks> pitti: yep, was writing tihs :)
<didrocks> this*
<didrocks> then, restart the daemon, which I guess was autostarted
<didrocks> on install
<pitti> ah, good point (you'd need that for trusty too I suppose?)
<didrocks> pitti: no, we don't, and I really wonder why TBH
<didrocks> as it's working here as you saw…
<pitti> wow, that's a bit of a surprise indeed
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> I reboot
<didrocks> forget it :)
<pitti> ah :)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, reran, so the remaining unknown issue is the large tests failing, under $random condition, when other tests are ran first, and this, only when not connected to a tty and only in trusty autopkgtest infra (not on a qemu image)
<pitti> didrocks: so that $random thing happens for running a wily or xenial guest too?
<pitti> didrocks: or do you mean only a trusty guest?
<didrocks> pitti: only a trusty guest, it works on wily
<pitti> wow
<didrocks> pitti: on xenial, I keep having out of date image issue
<didrocks> so, can't say
<pitti> didrocks: how do you mean?
<pitti> I thought I dist-upgrade the testbed before starting the test
<didrocks> pitti: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-make/xenial/amd64/u/ubuntu-make-git/20160113_150906@/log.gz
<didrocks> for dep requirements?
<pitti> --apt-pocket=proposed
<pitti> didrocks: I suppose I shouldn't enable -proposed for --git stuff
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, doesn't really make sense I think
<pitti> Broken checkbox-gui:amd64 Depends on checkbox-ng-service [ amd64 ] < none -> 0.20.1-1 > ( utils )
<pitti>   Considering checkbox-ng-service:amd64 1 as a solution to checkbox-gui:amd64 0
<pitti>   Holding Back checkbox-gui:amd64 rather than change checkbox-ng-service:amd64
<didrocks> when you enable proposed though, you do apt-get update afterwards, right?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> and dist-upgrade
<didrocks> so it's "just" the checkbox-gui uninstallable issue
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, is there a bug to track webkitgtk2 scrollbar issues?
<Laney> dunno
<seb128> Laney, do you see corrupted bg/artifact after scrolling as well?
<larsu> good morning!
<seb128> or just that they don't do the overlay/merge to a thin bar issue?
<pitti> didrocks: I locally cowboyed the worker, if you request xenial again it ought to work now; want to try?
<seb128> larsu, "morning"
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> larsu, how was the gym?
<larsu> seb128: hehe :) How are you?
<pitti> hey larsu!
<larsu> seb128: no gym, some errands this morning
<seb128> I start feeling better, thanks!
<seb128> ah ok
<larsu> seb128: nice!
<larsu> morgen pitti!
<seb128> I though you started to do like didrocks
<seb128> exercice every day
<larsu> nah
<Laney> it doesn't redraw the background or something
<Laney> hi larsu!
<larsu> that's crazy!
<larsu> g'day Laney
<seb128> Laney, ok, same than I see then
<Laney> look at devhelp
<Laney> it has the same thing
<seb128> right
<Laney> larsu: how's the snow?
<didrocks> pitti: done!
<didrocks> pitti: TESTS=medium
<didrocks> works now on wily, nice!
<didrocks> thanks for helping debuggin :)
<didrocks> debugging*
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> yay
 * pitti hugs didrocks back
<pitti> crap!
<didrocks> pitti: you might want to kill 2 of them btw
<pitti> WARNING:root:instance adt-wily-amd64-ubuntu-make-git-20160114-092052 (package ubuntu-make-git) has no associated adt-run; orphaned, deleting
<didrocks> (wily TESTS=all)
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, my janitor script doesn't recognize these git builds
<pitti> didrocks: I'm afraid I just killed your three wily runs
<didrocks> no worry :)
<didrocks> I'll restart an "all" wily and xenial one, that's ok?
<larsu> Laney: no snow. Sunshine and ~10°
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, could be https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145513
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 145513 in WebKit Gtk "Scrollbars render with glitches using GTK themes that do not define a background for them" [Normal,New]
<Laney> shucks
<Laney> laney@ubuntu.com gets 55 emails
<Laney> that's usually a "pitti!" moment
<pitti> didrocks: hang on
<pitti> Laney: yeah, it's "pitti cowboys a change for didrocks and screws up", sorry
<Laney> hehe
<pitti> didrocks: ok, go ahead and queue them
<pitti> didrocks: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml already has one queued for xenial
<didrocks> pitti: thanks! yeah, only queued wily now
<pitti> they will start once the workers restart
<didrocks> hum, the queue didn't update, but that's maybe related to workers waiting
<pitti> didrocks: yeah; I do see it in rabbit, though, just not on running.html
<didrocks> as long as it's not a rabbit hole :)
<pitti> sorry Laney
<didrocks> moar emailssssss for Laney
<pitti> ok, there we go
<didrocks> ah nice, tests racing on wily and xenial :)
<didrocks> let's see!
<pitti> didrocks: adt-run has no --apt-pocket any more
<didrocks> pitti: as xenial is going to be a LTS, I would say if all large tests pass on them, let's give up on trusty large tests…
<didrocks> pitti: excellent :)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, if that's good enough; I'd still like to know what's going on, though
<pitti> didrocks: but if that unblocks you for the time being, so much the better
<didrocks> yeah, would be great, but without reproducing directly when sshed into the worker…
<didrocks> yeah
<Laney> 183!
<pitti> ok, promised, next time I'll test this locally before
<seb128> Laney,  just flag pitti as a spammer
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> Laney: speaking of which... next week (or so) we're going to have a virtual sprint about the autopkgtest infra
<pitti> Laney: the idea was that I do one for autopkgtest, barry one for system-image, robru one for ci-train, bdmurray one for errors.u.c.
<pitti> for learning from each other and increase the bus factor
<pitti> in case you (or anyone here, really!) want to join the presentation or some hack session
<Laney> interesting
<Laney> do you have a schedule or something?
<pitti> Laney: not yet, so far it just came up as an idea in the 1-on-1 with slangasek yesterday evening
<pitti> we'll probably have some more info after today's team meeting
<pitti> Laney: but probably I'll do the talk next Tuesday late afternoon
<Laney> pitti: alright, I'll keep an eye out
<Laney> it would be good to work on email notifications at some point
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> didrocks: that's without recommends now, is it?
<didrocks> pitti: it is, yeah
<didrocks> (without)
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> andyrock, "morning" ;-)
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<didrocks> pitti: I looked at the golang failure (as it seems it was the only failure), and as the medium test pass, but not the large ones, it means it's the 3rd party breaking me, looking :p
<didrocks> and go 1.5.3 has been released 14h ago, suspicious…
<didrocks> ah, they did change from sha1 to sha256, the test telling that checksum isn't good is right!
 * didrocks fixes and adapt medium tests
<didrocks> fixed in master, need a quick release now
<didrocks> (yeah tests \o/)
 * pitti ^5s didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: hum, the xenial request (the one made at the same time than wily) disappeared? I don't find it on running nor on https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-make?format=plain
<Laney> attente: it is uploaded, waiting in the new queue now
<pitti> didrocks: ah, found the log; it failed with a "testbed failure", and already retried twice
<pitti> didrocks: third retry has restarted a minute ago
<pitti> didrocks: after that fails as well, I'll get a log
<willcooke> Laney, found the new URL and updated the bug
<willcooke> I think we need a new bug for the legal text because it will need to go to legal for approval
<willcooke> Could you give me a link to the file with the full text in LP?
<Laney> thx
<Laney> why a new one though, can't they use the same?
<didrocks> pitti: thx!
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-control-center-team/unity-control-center/trunk/view/head:/panels/info/searchingthedashlegalnotice.html
<Laney> WTF at whoever put it all one one line
<willcooke> urg
<Laney> it's okay, they can use the URL I gave which is installed on every Ubuntu system these days
 * Laney sniggers and runs off
<davmor2> willcooke: what's the plan with regard online accounts for the calendar app currently I can't add any calendars if I click on the google button, also there seems to be some icons missing from the that page
<Laney> I attached it anyway
<Laney> no need to ping our manager about bugs thanks, we'll fix them
<Laney> that bit isn't integrated with ubuntu online accounts yet
<willcooke> Laney, I've sent an amended text over to legal, will add to that bug when I get it back again...
<Laney> you rule, yay!
<pitti> WARNING:root:instance adt-xenial-amd64-ubuntu-make-git-20160114-101739 (package ubuntu-make-git) has no associated adt-run; orphaned, deleting
<pitti> WARNING:root:instance adt-wily-amd64-ubuntu-make-git-20160114-101739 (package ubuntu-make-git) has no associated adt-run; orphaned, deleting
<pitti> WAH WAH!
<pitti> didrocks: I'm so sorry for this; I'll fix this right now
<pitti> oops, the 6-hourly maintenance cron job did it again
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> no worry!
<pitti> ok, I think I fixed it, and commented out the instance.delete(), so that I'll just see what's going on
<didrocks> oki :)
<pitti> didrocks: ack, please re-queue
<didrocks> done
<pitti> didrocks: I see xenial, not wily yet?
<didrocks> pitti: wasn't that xenial? wily was running happily
<pitti> didrocks: ah, if wily succeeded already, nevermind; the above run killed a running wily instance too
<didrocks> oh :(
<didrocks> this was closed if not finished
 * didrocks looks if it finished
<didrocks> ..............................................E..........adt-run [12:11:14]: ERROR: Received signal 15, cleaning up...
<didrocks> it has been killed
<pitti> yes, and it had one error
<didrocks> just had something like 5 tests to finish first :/
<pitti> perhaps the one that you fixed an hour ago
<didrocks> I guess the error was go
<didrocks> hoping so
 * didrocks reruns all the tests once more then
<didrocks> (testing a contributor's branch meanwhile)
<didrocks> queued
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> here?
<Trevinho> hi hikiko
<hikiko> hi :)
<hikiko> I have a question
<hikiko> I noticed that the unity windows
<hikiko> are continuously redrawn
<hikiko> is this intentional?
<hikiko> I think they shouldn't
<didrocks> pitti: sorry to be a PITA, but it seems the xenial request disappeared again (the "all" one)
<didrocks> ah, it restarted, so I guess a testbed failure?
<didrocks> ("running for" still increments?)
<xnox> there is also a 5-minute sync gap between completion and being able to see the results via e.g. packages report.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, not the case here as it's a ppa run, and there is no visualisation, just rough data
<pitti> didrocks: right, it will tmpfail 3 times, then it'll give up and give me a log
<xnox> didrocks, wow you are hipster =)
<didrocks> xnox: isn't it? And you haven't seen my tests wrapper handling local, vm or remote tests :p
<pitti> xnox: no, that 5 min gap just applies to autopkgtest.u.c., but didrocks doesn't use that
<pitti> results appear on swift as soon as the test finishes
<willcooke> Design work for the Xerus animal is scheduled!  Should be delivered a week before Beta 1
<Laney> does that include the default wallpaper?
<Laney> if so, swwwwwweeeeettttttttttttt
<willcooke> Laney, should be.  Will confirm
 * willcooke lunches 
<Laney> bacon sandwich?
 * Laney saved some last night for one of those
<willcooke> no such luck.  I've got, surprise surprise, some turkey to eat up :)
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I still had some comments on the new packages from the student, I've asked him to fix those before pushing to the archive
<didrocks> then, I sponsor, you NEW, I MIR, and changing the seed :p
<seb128> didrocks, ok, no hurry from my part, I've enough to do to not be bored ;-)
<seb128> wfm!
<didrocks> ;)
<andyrock> willcooke: the meeting is at 10:30 utc right?
<andyrock> maybe I'll be there half an hour later
<andyrock> I've an exam
<andyrock> pretty sure I'm not going to use the all four hours
<andyrock> just in case
<andyrock> ten minutes later not half an hour ;
<andyrock> ;)
<willcooke> andyrock, yeah, correct time.  No worries
<didrocks> pitti: ok, all wily tests pass. xenial still mysteriously fails at the very end, after running all tests (or most, I saw it printing large one?). Maybe let's see if after one more automatic retry, it dumps stuff
<Sweet5hark> did you already tweak your ssh_config today? http://www.mail-archive.com/misc@openbsd.org/msg144351.html (note ssh, not sshd -- thus client)
<mdeslaur> Sweet5hark: alternatively, wait to install our updates in two hours
<willcooke> oh boy
<willcooke> ha, nice!  thanks mdeslaur
<Sweet5hark> mdeslaur: thx! from the waves this makes already it sounds like you guys had to put in quite a few extra hours ...
<mdeslaur> just had to make sure updates were ready
<Sweet5hark> mdeslaur: thanks anyway, you guys rock. ;)
<pitti> didrocks: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-ubuntu-make-git is getting connection timeouts again
<pitti> didrocks: well, that, or "Unable to find image 'didrocks/docker-umake-manual:latest' locally
<pitti> means something else
<pitti> didrocks: hmm @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496457/
<pitti> didrocks: oh, nevermind, that was just my ssh to prodstack; seems I just have some networking troubles
<pitti> incidentally canonistack also stopped working
<pitti> didrocks: ok, it's still runnning, network is bck
<willcooke> Laney, confirming - yes will include wallpaper
<Laney> w00t
<seb128> nice!
<pitti> didrocks: here we are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14496639/
<pitti> didrocks: (medium passed, FTR)
<pitti> didrocks: I'll fix the tmpfail ("stdout: no such file")
<pitti> didrocks: so it sounds like some test got previously run as root, and then as user?
<pitti> didrocks: the differenve between wily and xenial is obviously python 3.5
<seb128> andyrock, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1156566 something you were working on?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1156566 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) ""Restart" is missing from the system menu" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> it's about having separate dbus calls/dialogs for shutdown/restart
<andyrock> mmm yeah I've the branch here
<andyrock> 99% completed
<qengho> Hi hi. May I have a sponsor for grub to probe zfs filesystems better? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1527727
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1527727 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe for zfs assumes all devices prefix with /dev, ignoring /dev/disk/..." [Medium,Confirmed]
<andyrock> I'll try to complete it
<andyrock> seb128: ^^^
<andyrock> sorry about that
<seb128> andyrock, no worry, just found the bug while triaging, maybe assign it to yourself if you work on it?
<seb128> or mark it as duplicate if you already have one
<andyrock> yup assign it to me
<andyrock> link?
<seb128> andyrock, I pinged you with the url? or what do you mean?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, some as running and root, and some aren't, however, I can't reproduce in qemu that particular issue, so doesn't seem to be 3.5 (
<andyrock> ops sorry
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> pitti: I wonder if that's just a snaffu, if I should try to get everything pre-compiled to avoid this or…
<andyrock> working at -15°C
<andyrock> not my fault :P
<seb128> andyrock, somewhat your fault, you decided to go study there ;-)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night, going to a docker meetup tonight!
<Laney> bye didrocks!
<Laney> dock away!
<didrocks> see you Laney! I will cloudify myself even! ;)
<Laney> come and snow on me
<Sweet5hark> sooo, when do we get opteron a1100s as ARM builders?
<Sweet5hark> 8 a57 cores@2GHz, 4x1MB L2 cache, 8MB L3 cache sounds sweet.
<willcooke> night all
<Laney> bye!
<seb128> Laney, night!
<popey> Sweet5hark, yo, when you're around, we should talk about maybe a LO update for docviewer :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-15
<hikiko> Hi
<didrocks> good morning!
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks :-)
<darkxst> hey seb128 pitti didrocks
<seb128> hey darkxst
<didrocks> good evening darkxst, it's been a long time :)
<darkxst> didrocks, I was away for a couple of weeks with no internet
<darkxst> and been sick with a cold the last week
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are yoU?
<pitti> oh, I hope you feel better now!
<darkxst> pitti, on the mend though
<didrocks> yeah, seems like it's sick time all around me! ;)
<darkxst> heat waves here, aren't they meant to kill the germs!
<darkxst> though we have been bouncing between high 30's to 40 for a few days, then 15 wet and windy
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> darkxst: typical weather to get sick then ;) (btw, 15 wet and windy is what we had end of last week/early this week :p)
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, et toi ?
<pitti> ça va bien !
<darkxst> pitti, is it possible to get the adt artifacts for s390x builds?
<pitti> darkxst: sure, they are all exposed on swift and linked from on autopkgtest.u.c., regardless of arch and release
<darkxst> oh da, I was looking on jenkins ;(
<didrocks> pitti: what's your opinion if I use something like "python3 -m compileall" in setup to avoid the xenial issue?
<didrocks> (or rather, the issue I'm seeing on xenial)
<darkxst> though I could have sworn I added scripts to copy out tracker test-suite.log's, they not there!
<darkxst> maybe I never uploaded those ;(
<darkxst> or they got dropped in some merge
<pitti> didrocks: or clean the git tree after every test?
<pitti> didrocks: not sure if compileall would help -- creating *more* root owned files isn't going to fix the "no permission to write to the file" issue
<didrocks> pitti: I meant, doing that in setup is basically "all user-owned compile file"
<didrocks> so no more root owned ones
<pitti> ah, as user
<pitti> didrocks: if it works, sure
<pitti> I wonder if there's an env var or so to completely disable writing __pycache__ files
<didrocks> pitti: hum, that's another tempting idea
<pitti> didrocks: compileall as user should do the trick too, if it works ;)
<pitti> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/154443/how-to-avoid-pyc-files
<pitti> $PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE ?
<didrocks> pitti: sounds promising, I still need to be careful because of docker container
<didrocks> as the env isn't passed completely
<didrocks> (and that's where the root execution is done
<didrocks> )
<didrocks> sharing the same volume
<didrocks> so, let's try compileall first and reassess :)
<didrocks> pushed, will see at next attempt I guess
<pitti> ah, right
<didrocks> pitti: I wonder why it doesn't show up on wily though, when setting it "all tests", I always have:
<didrocks> - in docker, running a local test server as root (that was the compiled files it was complaining about)
<didrocks> - then, some large tests use a local test server as non root
<didrocks> and that's medium, then large tests
<didrocks> so, no tricks here, I wonder it never complained, can't read the file or whatsoever even on xenial adt
<pitti> didrocks: I'm quite sure the difference is because of 3.4 vs. 3.5, perhaps the docker guest uses 3.4?
<pitti> didrocks: and since a previous test was running with 3.5 on xenial, we would have pre-compiled __pycache__ for 3.4 on wily, but for 3.5 on xenial, so docker has to re-compile for 3.4 (as root)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it does and make sense (and means that probably my compileall trick will fail then :p), but that would be reproduceable on a xenial qemu, right?
<pitti> yes, should
<didrocks> on which, or my memory fails me, I did some TESTS=all on it
<didrocks> hum, let's give it a try
<pitti> didrocks: you just need to run compileall for all python versions that are involved
<pitti> didrocks: that'll get trickier once we drop 3.4 from xenial, if your guests as root use 3.4 still
<pitti> didrocks: but why are they using a shared storage?
<didrocks> yeah, not a bad idea
<pitti> didrocks: I think it's more robust to either reset and clean the git tree between tests, or copy it into a temp dir for every docker run
<didrocks> pitti: it could have been a cp, but it's the easier way to share code with docker
<pitti> then the test can do whatever it wants to in docker
<didrocks> yeah, reset maybe
<didrocks> pitti: copy it -> not a fan, as I need to be compatible in system and master tests
<didrocks> and so, using the some paths outside (where the tests are launched) and inside
<didrocks> to abstract from the fact it's running in a container
<didrocks> but yeah, let's see how this goes, ther are options anyway
<didrocks> (clean-tree between tests being the most obvious one)
<pitti> didrocks: right, "git clean -fdx", and "git reset --hard origin"
<didrocks> yeah, familiar with those 2 :)
<pitti> it might fail with root-owned dirs,  though
<didrocks> well, let's see next run after failure though
<didrocks> can use sudo -n ;)
<pitti> ah, right
<larsu> good morning!
<larsu> happy Friday everyone!
<pitti> hey larsu !
<larsu> morgen pitti!
<seb128> hey larsu
<seb128> happy friday!
<larsu> bonjour seb128!
<seb128> larsu, how are things going?
<larsu> seb128: good thanks :) How about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> larsu, what are you working on now? still nautilus? (we should stop investing in that update)
<larsu> no, took a break from that and doing i18n support and alternate names in geonames
<larsu> I figured since we're not decided if we take that or not, it doesn't make time to work on that further
<seb128> great
<seb128> yeah, I was just unsure since you didn't mention anything else since
<larsu> ah, sorry
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> when you have free slots, could you look at merging your gedit menubar patch upstream?
<seb128> they said on the bug they were +1 mostly
<larsu> sure. Do you have a bug # handy?
<seb128> I noticed that there are no keybinding displayed in the menu
<seb128> so might be something to fix
<larsu> yeah, can add that to the xml
<seb128> gnome
<seb128> gnome bug 741904
<ubot5> Gnome bug 741904 in general "Finish up support for traditional menubar" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741904
<seb128> danke
<seb128> finish your geonames work first
<seb128> we have the patch in gedit and there is no hurry
<seb128> it's just one things more upstream once it's merged
<larsu> seb128: nah let me do it now. It's quick and I want another ok from them (accepted-commit_now)
<seb128> k
<seb128> maybe add the keybindings to the xml first though?
<larsu> ya, of course
<seb128> but I guess that part is not too much work
 * larsu nods
<pitti> Laney, seb128, didrocks: in case anyone is interested: http://pad.ubuntu.com/autopkgtest-sprint
<pitti> didrocks: killing current ubuntu-make run, as it again tmpfailed on the "large-stdout: No such file" error
<pitti> didrocks: I will investigate/fix that ASAP, sorry
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I was going to wonder if anything happened :p
<didrocks> keep me posted!
 * didrocks reruns manually meanwhile
<pitti> didrocks: ah, do you have a fix/workaround for the EPERM?
<pitti> (in git now, I mean)
<didrocks> pitti: it's in git, wily didn't get it on this run, but previous xenial run should have got it
<didrocks> and this one restarted as well apparently
<pitti> right
<pitti> cool
<pitti> oh, it wasn't a problem in wily in the first place, so maybe I killed the wrong one
<seb128> pitti, noted
<didrocks> yeah
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> hey hey
<pitti> good morning Laney and willcooke!
<willcooke> Happy Friday
<larsu> seb128: hm, _ are missing as well, but that would introduce new strings
<larsu> seb128: should be fine though, right?
<larsu> g'day willcooke!
<seb128> larsu, yes, we are early enough in the cycle for that
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<Laney> yo
<Laney> happy friday!
 * Laney checks
<Laney> yes
<Laney> happy friday!
<didrocks> morning willcooke!
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> Laney:
<didrocks> still re-good morning though :-)
<Laney> oh didrocks
<Laney> every morning feels a bit sad!
<didrocks> why?
<Laney> closer...
<Laney> to a dark future
<seb128> I guess to know you are moving away from us
<seb128> Laney, happy friday!
<didrocks> so cute!!!
<larsu> :)
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> guten morgen larsu!
<didrocks> pitti: would you record your infra introduction? I will be travelling during the autopkg sprint
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I'll see to doing that (not sure how yet, but I'll ask around)
<didrocks> pitti: do you mind if I rerun a wily full test? (the one you killed by mistake was close to completion, again :p). I would at least love to see one full suite running :)
<pitti> didrocks: argh, sorry; sure, please do
 * didrocks runssss
<pitti> I'll be more careful next time
<didrocks> thx ;)
<Laney> if it's a hangout on air(?) I think they are saved to youtube automatically
<pitti> Laney: I suppose I need a G+ profile for that?
<pitti> Laney: I only have screenshare and chat in a HO
<pitti> or maybe I'll try one with my public G+
<Laney> I don't know
<Laney> should be the same as we do for UOS and there's some instructions for that somewhere
 * Laney looks
<didrocks> you can do that with your canonical account as well
<Laney> think he's saying that he has no G+ on that one
<Laney> meh
<Laney> can't find the page
<didrocks> it's https://hangouts.google.com/
<pitti> Laney: I've never done that, I can't find it on my personal G+ profile hangout either
<pitti> ah! got it
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<pitti> but for the life of me I don't see how this works on my canonical account
<pitti> Laney: well, that's outdated, Google chnaged the UI
<didrocks> pitti: did you try the url I gave? ^
<pitti> didrocks: yes, and that works with my personal account, but not with my Canonical one
<pitti> I'll try to add a G+ profile again
<didrocks> interesting
<Laney> ah
<Laney> never before did I see anything out of date on the wiki :)
<didrocks> ;)
<pitti> https://plus.google.com/u/1/events/cgbs40huhrq94tp4qehc8n7qpao?hl=en
<Laney> yay
<pitti> now, how do I get the hangout URL for participants?
<pitti> this only provides the youtube link, AFAIUI
<pitti> oh, nevermind
<willcooke> ochosi, hey - larsu mentioned you have some branches with theme fixes in.  Mind giving me some links?  Maybe I can reuse in the other theme fixes which are going on
 * Laney discovers a transition
<Sweet5hark> Laney: what does one do in that situation: Dance the transition? Whack it until it stops moving? Crumble and smoke it?
<Laney> cry in a corner and hope it goes away
<Sweet5hark> popey: what kind of update? bumping vanilla to 5.0.4?
<Sweet5hark> Laney: well yeah, thats the obvious choice.
<popey> Sweet5hark, morning. So we're currently on 5.0.3
<Laney> it's the only one
<Laney> soon I'll call a bigger boy to come and save me
<popey> Sweet5hark, we were just looking to see if there was an update worth taking as we haven't updated for a few months
<Sweet5hark> popey: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan <- currently there is 5.0.4, 5.0.5 is due very soon.
<Sweet5hark> popey: I would recommend against going 5.1.0 right away (which will appear roughly at the same time as 5.0.5)
<popey> Sweet5hark, 5.0.5 seems the best course for us, skipping 5.0.4 IMO
<popey> What do you think?
<Sweet5hark> popey: yes, thinking the same.
<popey> We don't want to update right now, as we're preparing a store upload for a week or twos time
<popey> and want to push new LO to the next DocViewer release
<popey> Ok, good.
<popey> Thanks.
<ochosi> willcooke: mostly look at the last few commits of github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/, nothing too fancy for now, seems like the gtk3.18 theme breaks are not too bad (just the linked buttons mess sucks a bit, i'll probably just take whatever SASS adwaita uses and convert it to CSS with a converter for now...)
<willcooke> thanks ochosi
<willcooke> Laney, haz updates
<willcooke> Laney, attached a new HTML file for you
<Laney> boom
<Laney> hey you know how to do merge proposals right?
<Laney> :D
<willcooke> damn it
<Laney> haha
<willcooke> I knew you'd say that
<Laney> nah it's okay
<willcooke> I thought about it, but it will take me like 20 mins to work out and I've got a meeting in a mo
<darkxst> willcooke, if you did more MP's it would take you like 1min ;)
<willcooke> darkxst, :) fair point
<willcooke> but then I'd end up writing code, and _no one_ wants that
<darkxst> willcooke, lol right, because your just here to manage the code writers? ;)
<Laney> cracking the whip
<pitti> didrocks: BTW, I now figured out how to hand out ssh access to scalingstack instances
<pitti> in case you need this
<didrocks> oh nice!
<darkxst> Laney, crocodile dundee had a bigger whip
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: heya, saw your mail btw, just didnt get to reply yet (still trying to get on top of the after-christmas backlog). Awesome that you'll be at FOSDEM!
<Laney> you aussies
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: lets try to meet at the booth (or the LibreOffice dev room, where the talks happen).
<didrocks> bbiab
<hikiko> Trevinho! :) did you say before that in multi-monitor we always use direct rendering and in single-monitor we use redirected?
<Trevinho> hikiko: well, no... If there's a fullscreen window (like a game) that uses the whole screen, then we don't need to use the compositor, so we bypass that
<hikiko> oh, ok
<hikiko> and this on single monitor
<hikiko> that's normal :)
<hikiko> I misunderstood you
<hikiko> thanks
<hikiko> Trevinho, willcooke, https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.handles-chrome-chromium-windows-in-fullscreen could you top approve it if it works for you?
<hikiko> (so that it gets merged)
<hikiko> oh wait I just saw marko's review sec
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> willcooke: open a nautilus window, can you see little black triangles in the top corners that look like they should be rounded (put it on a light back ground to highlight it)
<hikiko> done
<hikiko> now you can top approve i think :)
<willcooke> davmor2, known issue
<willcooke> I thin
<willcooke> k
<willcooke> larsu, ^
<davmor2> willcooke: only seem to affect nautilus here which is why triggered the question :)
<larsu> (a) known issue with header bars, being fixed by Trevinho & hikiko
<larsu> (b) we'll probably revert to an older nautilus which doesn't have a header bar
<davmor2> larsu: awesome :)
<hikiko> larsu, I am not currently working on header bars and I think marco is working on other stuff right now
<Trevinho> hikiko: well, your work is related ot that
<hikiko> shadows?
<larsu> ya, that's what I meant
<larsu> we can't have argb non-titlebar windows without you shadow work
<hikiko> ok that's in progress
<hikiko> I didn't notice that nautilus has pseudo-shadows
<hikiko> no wait
<hikiko> I just saw what you mean
<hikiko> how this is related to shadows?
<hikiko> I am not changing Trevinho's code for decorations
<larsu> I hope Trevinho will after you're done "P
<larsu> :P
<hikiko> I am adding shadows for windows that don't have already like chromium/chrome, shaped windows etc
<hikiko> ok :) basically my shadows have 2 big bugs I am trying to fix and then I push the branch.. :) sorry guys :)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: around?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, ya
<larsu> seb128: I've updated the gedit bug (sorry, lunch in between)
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> Laney, that u-c-c html diff is first class
<seb128> "something change in that file which is on one line"
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> I didn't even bother to diff it
<Laney> I did open it in vim though
<Laney> for about 0.5 seconds
<larsu> seb128: ok, commmiting to master in a bit (some changes needed :( ) but I don't think this is something for the 3.18 branch - or what do you think?
<seb128> larsu, no it's not, we should keep it as distro patch for this cycle
<larsu> seb128: ok. Will you update it? (the ones on the bug apply cleanly to 3.18)
<larsu> I can do as well
<seb128> I can do it
<larsu> coolio, thank
<larsu> s
<didrocks> pitti: phew, one full run at last: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-make/wily/amd64/u/ubuntu-make-git/20160115_111825@/log.gz :)
<didrocks> 501 tests passing :-)
 * desrt yawns
<desrt> hihi.
<larsu> morning desrt
<didrocks> hey desrt
<desrt> morning larsu, didrocks
<Laney> greetings desrt
<desrt> and laney :)
<desrt> happy friday, everyone
<Laney> it is!
<attente> hi guys
<desrt> attente: i misssss you!
<seb128> hey attente desrt, happy friday
<desrt> haven't seen you in day!
<attente> <3
<didrocks> hey attente!
<attente> hi didrocks!
<attente> congrats on the new job :)
<didrocks> thx ;-)
<Laney> hey attente
<larsu> morning attente!
<Laney> why is there an old maliit-inputcontext-gtk in the queue as well as the one I uploaded?
<Laney> looks like that should be rejected
<attente> hi Laney, larsu
<attente> Laney: sounds old, what's the version number?
<Laney> same
<Laney> someone probably uploaded the silo for some reason
<attente> probably robru, he was helping me upload it
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> didrocks: you want to hit ZE reject button? :)
<didrocks> Laney: no punt intended, isn't it? ;)
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> and done
<Laney> what great service!
<willcooke> would use again?
<Laney> I killed attente's silo
<Laney> hope I get the chance to use again
 * Laney weeps
<attente> :o
<Laney> time for lunchables
<didrocks> Laney: next time, some tea while proceeding
<didrocks> (and some music ofc)
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<pitti> didrocks: yay!
<didrocks> time for week-end (have an appointment right now and started early the whole week :))
<didrocks> see you on Monday guys, have a good week-end!
<Laney> see you didrocks!
<didrocks> bye Laney!
<Sweet5hark> oh great, someone ripped off credit cards right at the ATM next to CCC congress. https://twitter.com/Linuzifer/status/688025478972702720
<Sweet5hark> i guess in makes sense, you can hide in over 9000 suspects ...
<Sweet5hark> Then again hiding from 10.000 angry nerds chasing you down rarely worked of anyone either.
<willcooke> ha
<Trevinho> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nautilus/folders-in-new-windows/+merge/280130 this didn't hit the archive yet, right?
<seb128> Trevinho, not yet, mitya57 did an upload but ignoring the vcs
<seb128> Trevinho, we are looking at reverting to the wily version of nautilus though
<Trevinho> seb128: oh... why? Because of the headerbar?
 * pitti waves good weekend!
<seb128> pitti, have a good w.e!
<Trevinho> seb128: no way to backport the embedded transfer window? as it would be a good benefit...
<seb128> Trevinho, would it?
<seb128> it's one of the issues
<Trevinho> ah
<seb128> users don't notice copies starting or being done
<seb128> it's too subtle
<Trevinho> I remember you said you liked it :-D
<seb128> I found it cool
<Trevinho> seb128: well, if the launcher progress stays it should be enough, isn't it?
<seb128> but I was unsure if that was too much of a change
<seb128> well it's not the only issue
<seb128> the icons size
<seb128> 3 values only and no small ones
<seb128> the headerbar
<seb128> the lack of menubar (and it's not easy to add one back, larsu spent quite some time on it to hit walls)
<Trevinho> I see
<seb128> several bugs and features dropped (making symlinks, deleting bypassing the trash)
<Trevinho> Ok, let me know when the things are happening, since I've to update a couple of my patches
<seb128> right
<seb128> sorry about that, I was still unsure what to do
<Trevinho> The change should be small, but we'd need it
<seb128> but read the irc log from the weekly meeting
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, i read something in the lines, but not the full discussion
<Trevinho> seb128: so... At this point it's probably better to wait before landing the unity launcher integration branch? Not that it shouldn't work with older nautilus, but...
<seb128> Trevinho, up to you
<seb128> you can downgrade nautilus to make sure if you want
 * Trevinho waves... see you mon...
<seb128> Trevinho, have a good w.e!
<willcooke> happy weekend all, see you next week
<seb128> happyaron, do you plan to upload https://code.launchpad.net/~brunonova/ubuntu/trusty/ibus/lp1240198_2/+merge/278226 ?
<seb128> it's still in the sponsoring queue
<seb128> ok, done with patch piloting now
<seb128> I'm calling it a week
<seb128> having a good w.e everyone!
<Laney> me too
<Laney> bye!
<Laney> be good!
<robru> attente: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/861 published by timo in fact
<attente> robru: ah, ok
<robru> attente: (click 'show audit logs' to see who did what)
<attente> cool, thanks :)
<robru> you're welcome
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-16
<dgmurdock> hey dose  gtk2 support display scaling?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-17
<Mirv> tjaalton: wily-lts stack has been working fine on a haswell and a broadwell 14.04 machine this weekend. thank you!
<mitya57> seb128: oh, sorry about ignoring nautilus vcs. I just needed a no-change rebuild actually, but I noticed a new version and picked it up, forgetting about the vcs :/
<tjaalton> Mirv: good to hear :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-09
<hikiko> hello
<happyaron> hey hikiko
<hikiko> hi happyaron :)
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<hikiko> bonjour pitti :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko happyaron pitti
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> morning
<flexiondotorg> Morning davmor2 Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey hikiko Laney flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128
<hikiko> hi seb128 Laney davmor2 desktopers
<davmor2> morning flexiondotorg seb128 hikiko Laney
<Laney> hi flexiondotorg seb128 hikiko davmor2 and Laney!!!!
<Laney> how's it going?
<davmor2> Laney: you talking to yourself now dude?
<davmor2> Laney: I'd start worrying if I were you nothing good comes from talking to yourself ;)
<Laney> don't listen to him Laney
<seb128> oh, right it's monday
<seb128> did everybody has a good w.e?
<Laney> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey seb128!
<Laney> that's better
<seb128> goooood morrrrning Laney!
<seb128> wie gehts?
<Laney> saw a friend do an improv comedy performance on friday
<Laney> that was good
<Laney> can't imagine being able to do that
<seb128> yeah, those are not skills I have
<Laney> it was a musical one too
<seb128> nice
<Laney> so they had to think up rhymes
<Laney> crazy
<Laney> how was your weekend?
<seb128> quite good
<seb128> some house cleaning on saturday, played some board games and had friends over for the "galette des rois" yesterday
<seb128> do you guys do that in the u.k?
<Laney> never heard of it
<pitti> Laney, seb128, flexiondotorg: good morning!
<seb128> Laney, http://icu.linter.fr/750/348772/6327118841/galette-des-rois-frangipane.jpg
<seb128> hey pitti, had a good 3 days w.e?
<seb128> Laney, seems like you call it king cake, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_cake
<Laney> seb128: hmmmm, don't think we really do that
<pitti> seb128: oui, c'était bien ! on a joue au badminton et fait un randonnee à travers la neige :)
<Laney> looks tasty though
<Laney> did you make it?
<seb128> k, well we do and it's good! :-)
<seb128> pitti, ah, de la neige!
<seb128> ici there was a mix of snow and ici on saturday but it didn't stick
<seb128> it was more ice than snow anyway, nothing nice for a walk
<pitti> oui, enfin il fait comme un propre hiver :)
<andyrock> morning all
<hikiko> morning andyrock
 * Sweet5hark coughes and sneezes.
 * pitti hands Sweet5hark a bowl of chicken soup
 * Sweet5hark slurps chicken soup.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: thanks, that helps.
<Trevinho> Sorry, I was overwhelmed by the backlog... But I'm finally back from holidays!
<Trevinho> Happy new year desktoppers!
<Trevinho> seb128: ^^^ I noticed some pings of you, but... Yeah I was out. ALthough I decided some days later so the calendars didn't update. :-/
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<andyrock> Trevinho: welcome back
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, btw... I hope you had a good time
<seb128> hey Trevinho, happy new year!
<Trevinho> Laney: yeyeyey!
<Laney> happy new year to youuuu
<Trevinho> :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry, way to go, just grab some extra holidays ;-)
<Trevinho> yeah, since 6th was NH, it was just 3 days to take off for the whole week
<seb128> don't worry
<seb128> it's just that the calendar had you off on tuesday and friday only
<seb128> hope you had fun!
<seb128> seems like from the photos I saw (on fb I think?)
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, an don't let IRC on during holidays, it makes for a stressful backlog when coming back!
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, that's probably true :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: and fun times yes... There was no (natural) snow at all, but skiing on artificial one was funnier than expected
<desrt> Trevinho: welcome back :)
<desrt> hi all
<Trevinho> desrt: hey, thanks!
<seb128> hey desrt
<Sweet5hark> hohum. libreoffice snap builds failing -- but for a different reason on every platform: unable to reach github.com for cloning, failing tests etc.
<desrt> hey seb, how's life?
 * Sweet5hark grumbles
<seb128> good! had a nice relaxing w.e
<desrt> ditto
<desrt> went on a nice urban hike yesterday
<desrt> lots of nature in this city :)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, retry should work on the github/cloning issue?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, so we sorted out the pull/build thing at the end? did you find a way to deal with it without eating the builders disk?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, did you have any arch doing a successful build?
<seb128> desrt, nice, yesterday was king's cake day here
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I skipped tests for now and retried all platform. lets first get this to finish at all in a "if it compiles ship it" fashion ..
<desrt> king's cake day?
<seb128> :-)
<desrt> this sounds like an awesome holiday
<seb128> desrt, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_cake
<desrt> i choose to believe the following:
<desrt> one day someone made a cake for the king
<desrt> and king said "this is the greatest cake i've ever had!"
<desrt> "i declare a national holiday to celebrate the awesomeness of this cake!"
<desrt> and thus, king's cake day
<seb128> lol
<Sweet5hark> seb128: not in the last run, but the turn before. because some platform finished, I went on and bumped up to the most recent upstream tag. lets see if I get lucky with the retry.
<Sweet5hark> desrt: sounds awesome. ;)
<Laney> what up desrt
<Sweet5hark> desrt: FWIW, I recently read how Oktoberfest became a thing. Its pretty similar apparently ...
<desrt> Laney: hey.  not much
<desrt> will is on the way over for work.  gonna go climbing tonight with him and mascha
<desrt> Sweet5hark: the king thought that oktober was a delicious month?
<Laney> I need you to rebuke him
<Laney> that tree game
<desrt> a rebuke will be issued
<Laney> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<desrt> okay, i mean really
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> "The cake often has a small plastic baby (to represent the Baby Jesus) inside or underneath; and the person who gets the piece of cake with the trinket has various privileges and obligations"
<Sweet5hark> desrt: It roughly went like this: The bavarian king Ludwig made a present to his future wife: some empty arable field. Theresia (the future queen) wasnt impressed. Thus he quickly added: "Oh, yeah: And we totally will throw a big party there." The future queen was pleased.
<desrt> ...because... uh... it's october!.... er, in september, but... we'll call it october!
<Sweet5hark> desrt: since the party was good, they decided to make one every year. (or so the story goes)
 * desrt wonders how often people use low-quality baby jesus made of substandard materials only to find that the process of baking the cake has melted the baby jesus
<Sweet5hark> desrt: actually nobody in Munich calls it Oktoberfest, they call it "Wiesn" ;)
<Sweet5hark> desrt: wiesn = meadows
<Sweet5hark> btw has anyone ever tried https://www.passwordstore.org/? I like the oldschool "one tool, one job" mentality of it ...
<Sweet5hark> ... but trusting all my passwords to GNU bash is testing my faith TBH.
<desrt> i think attente was using that
<attente> yeah, i like it. it's super minimalistic
<attente> there's an android app too
<Sweet5hark> attente: good, will try it then soonish.
<Sweet5hark> being written in shell might actually help it falling to Zawinski's Law to early ...
<seb128> hey attente, how are you? ready for climbing tonight I heard? ;-)
<attente> hi seb128! hopefully :)
 * Sweet5hark booked travel for FOSDEM yesterday btw ..
 * desrt will book today
<Laney> I just remembered that sometimes it's light at 6pm
<Laney> there is hope for the future
<seb128> winter has some niceties as well
<seb128> but today is not good here, wet and windy
<seb128> shame they don't have indoor court, wonder if we are going to play tonight
<flocculant> seb128: pop round - I'll make you a cup of tea - I assume you are here :
<flocculant> :D
<seb128> haha
<seb128> thanks :-)
<flocculant> :)
<seb128> k, enough for today, have a nice evening desktopers!
<desrt> night!!!
<flexiondotorg> Night all
<Laney> night flexiondotorg
<Laney> my turn now
<Laney> laters
<guest0915362> Hi
<guest0915362> anyone here who can respond on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1099476 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1099476 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Hiding the mouse cursor when I use my touchscreen?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<guest0915362> it's already working
<guest0915362> but how is it working? how was this implemented?
<guest0915362> anyone here who could elaborate?
<guest0915362> maybe tjaalton ?
<guest0915362> need to go now
<guest0915362> would be nice if someone could update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1099476 with how it was done
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1099476 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Hiding the mouse cursor when I use my touchscreen?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<guest0915362> bye
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-10
<hikiko> hello !
<pitti> Good morning!
<tjaalton> rhythmbox in xenial loses connection to pulseaudio after playback has been paused for a while. only way out of it is to restart pulseaudio.. this is a fairly recent regression
<tjaalton> doing that will crash the control-center
<Sweet5hark> moin
<willcooke> good morning all :)
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you, is your stomach better?
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark tjaalton pitti
<seb128> tjaalton, do you know when that started? is that the pulseaudio SRU? it might be worth pinging TheMuso about it
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, et toi ?
<willcooke> hey seb128, yes thanks, nearly back to normal
<seb128> Sweet5hark, still not luck with the snap libreoffice build I see, did you git the proxy/github issue several times? might be worth asking cjwatson if that's a known issue
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<tjaalton> seb128: I suspect it's gstreamer, there was only a small change to pulseaudio that I see
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien aussi ! my cold is fully gone
<tjaalton> not sure when it started
<tjaalton> some weeks ago
<seb128> tjaalton, there was no gstreamer change in xenial since septembre
<seb128> and that version is still in proposed only
<tjaalton> hm
<seb128> so not likely a regression there
<tjaalton> ok
<Laney> sup
<seb128> hey Laney! how are you?
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> tjaalton, do you have a backtrace of the u-c-c segfault?
<seb128> hey davmor2
<tjaalton> I have the crash file
<seb128> you u.k guys are synced
<seb128> tjaalton, use ubuntu-bug on it?  ;-)
<Laney> we are synced to the bbc pips
<Laney> seb128: good thanks!
<Laney> had a night of staying in and doing nothing
<Laney> you?
<Laney> get to play some tennis?
<tjaalton> seb128: hmm, nothing happens after the dialog popup
<davmor2> seb128: we all get a call off Laney saying it is time to start
<seb128> who is listening to the bbc signal
<Laney> I turn on the bat light
<seb128> Laney, yeah, it didn't rain too much for most of the lesson, just started getting a bit stronger 10min before the end so it was alright
<Laney> and everyone gets to work
<Laney> nice!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yes, they happen multiple times (AFAICS they happened everytime I reached that point). I guess some some github redirection magic doesnt work from lp.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: FWIW already filed bug 1655127 for it.
<ubot5> bug 1655127 in Snapcraft "Launchpad fails to clone https://github.com/LibreOffice/translations.git in snapcraft build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655127
<davmor2> Laney: Ubuntu Logo in the sky must be time for work
<seb128> Sweet5hark, can you maybe ping Colin about it on IRC as well?
<flexiondotorg> I'll be taking early lunch today, at 10am
<flexiondotorg> "lunch" :-)
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: man what time did you start if that is Lunch
<flexiondotorg> Well, I just need to go out this morning for about an hour. So "lunch".
<seb128> well depends of the definition of the day, if you wake up at 9am and call it a day at 1pm then you can lunch at 10 ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: pinged out
<seb128> flexiondotorg, we have the chance to be able to do flexible hours, e.g go for some errands and make up for it at another time so don't worry
<flexiondotorg> OK, great. I'll work late then :-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks, bonus point if it's on a public channel next time ;-)
 * flexiondotorg is going to get fit.
<flexiondotorg> At "lunch" time.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hey, I looked at #ubuntu first, only then used a fallback ;)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, #snappy is usually good for those questions
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ok, you win
<seb128> :-)
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all!
<seb128> hey mantiena-baltix
<mantiena-baltix> seb128: ;)
<mantiena-baltix> Sweet5hark: Hi, could you accept 1 patch from Debian LibreOffice packages to fix bug #1635847 ?
<ubot5> bug 1635847 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Please build libreoffice-systray package (re-enable quickstarter) - sync with Debian LibreOffice packaging" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635847
<mantiena-baltix> Sweet5hark: it's fixed in Debian 5\ months ago!
<mantiena-baltix> see https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/commit/?id=9287282e7501487ab9e2a690a88e1022a26b148e
<Laney> and breathe
<hikiko> anyone running zesty?
<hikiko> could you please check if you have this file:
<hikiko> ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/Default.ini
<hikiko> ?
<hikiko> and if someone has it could you upload it on a pastebin? :p thanks :)
<Laney> hey hikiko
<Laney> I do
<Laney> it's empty ...
<Laney> not modified since 2012 it seems
<hikiko> haha, mine wasn't empty before I delete it :p
<hikiko> accidentally
<hikiko> thank you very much Laney
<Laney> super important file!
<hikiko> it is :D
<hikiko> Laney, if you delete it unity might crash :)
 * Laney backs away from the file
<mantiena-baltix> Sweet5hark: are you alive?
<andyrock> good morning
<mantiena-baltix> andyrock: guten tag ;)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: aha! even with net access in build, there is a timeout, so stuff cant get fetched later. that stuff is fetched later is mostly an unwanted sideeffect of other changes anyway, which I revert and now retried.
<Sweet5hark> mantiena-baltix: yes, I am alive. No, I currently dont have any capacity at all for low priority fixes, sorry.
<mantiena-baltix> Sweet5hark: :( but it's very easy - just sync libreoffice packaging with debian or accept one patch from debian packaging
<Sweet5hark> mantiena-baltix: rolling out some 80 updated libreoffice packages to the world is never easy, even if it is a one-line or one-char change.
<Sweet5hark> (FWIW it wouldnt be much easier if it were just one package either. its still some 10M LOC)
<mantiena-baltix> Sweet5hark: maybe you could fix bug 1635847 in libreoffice-5-2 PPA ?
<ubot5> bug 1635847 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Please build libreoffice-systray package (re-enable quickstarter) - sync with Debian LibreOffice packaging" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635847
<Sweet5hark> mantiena-baltix: i will look at it after some other fires are back under control. PPA or not doesnt make much difference (stuff that ends in the distro is staged in the ppa anyway FWIW)
<andyrock> b4n: hey, I've been looking into the issue
<andyrock> the xi2 solution (similar to mumble workaround) is doable
<andyrock> the only problem is that the amount of work to make it general is quite big
<seb128> Sweet5hark, oh, good to read that it's a timeout on the launchpad side (unsure why they need to cut access after a while though?), let's see how your change works then
<b4n> andyrock: great!
<b4n> andyrock: and to do it only for A11Y plugins?
<andyrock> the same amount of work to make it properly
<andyrock> the problem is the way compiz actions are handled
<andyrock> e.g. it's pretty "simple" to make it work just for shortcut
<andyrock> but mouse shortcuts (e.g. super + wheel) requires ways more work
<b4n> oh
<b4n> okay, that's not so nice then indeed
<b4n> but a start I guess?
<b4n> BTW, if I can help I'm willing to
<b4n> I'm not very knowledgeable about X stuff, but if it requires tedious work or if it's simple enough to understand what has to be done, etc.
<andyrock> the X part can be easly copied from mumble with a bit of changes
<andyrock> the truly problem is to integrate it inside the compiz event systems
<b4n> yeah I get that
<andyrock> what I'm trying to do it to add an option for actions
<b4n> but probably not what it implicates
<b4n> that would be truly ideal indeed
<andyrock> something like ignore_grabbing (or ignore_global_grabbing)
<b4n> so most actions work normally, and some specific ones for a11y can bypass that
<andyrock> we enable it for a11y options
<andyrock> and if there is any plugin with that kind of option enabled we use XI2 to get the event
<andyrock> another problem is that not respecting grabbing sometimes is not wanted
<andyrock> imagine using a virtual machine
<andyrock> compiz will receive some shortcuts that maybe are only addressed to the vm
<b4n> yeah, most shortcuts should likely honor grabs
<b4n> that's a little subtle what should and what shouldn't indeed
<b4n> isn't it possible to only perform "ignore grabs" action on XI2 events, and let other ones use teh current system so they are blocked by grabs?
<andyrock> yeah but still the a11y will be passed to  both
<andyrock> *a11y ones
<b4n> the non-XI2 could ignore them I guess?
<andyrock> btw I'll keep working on it but not full time
<andyrock> I'll try to finish it in a week
<andyrock> I'll keep you updated
<b4n> okay, great :)
<b4n> thanks
 * qengho rings the gong.
 * willcooke eats food
<willcooke> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwiMrBNWCA
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 10 15:31:19 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (out), flexiondotorg (other meeting), happyaron (out), hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<flexiondotorg> o/
<desrt> hi
<andyrock> hey
<flexiondotorg> willcooke other meeting has concluded :-)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> one more minute and we'll get started
<desrt> (for those laughing about how sassy cats are)
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> oki, let's begin
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> 1. update the unity7 autologin + lock branch
<andyrock> 2. Have been working on a branch to make sure compiz a11y shortcuts works also when the mouse is grabbed (e.g. negative pluging etc). I'll work on it not full time and should be concluned in a week more or less
<andyrock> 3. Reviews
<andyrock> 4. Updating a branch for u8 to record test failures on jenkins
<andyrock> eow
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi
<attente> verified lp:1643734 for regressions, none found but still haven't verified that it fixes the cve
<attente> gtk-mir clipboard support is committed to master https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=775732
<ubot5> Gnome bug 775732 in Backend: Mir "mir: clipboard support missing" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<attente> fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1655105
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655105 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault when creating a paste with a bogus app id" [Undecided,New]
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks ara
<willcooke> oops attente
<willcooke> sorry ara ignore
<attente> :D
<willcooke> attente, did anyone from Mir speak to you about window mgt in the last week or so?
<attente> no
<willcooke> attente, kk k_gunn mentioned something to me on Friday but he timed out and I went EOD, so I will find out what the query was and let you know
<attente> willcooke: ok, thanks
<willcooke> thx attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> eep.  sorry.
<desrt> hi :)
<desrt> just getting back in to the swing of things, finishing up some stuff i started over the break
<desrt> specifically, patching the xdg basedir spec for a space for application state data
<desrt> also working on an efficient deserialiser for gvariant
<desrt> will get back to the proxy work this week
<desrt> still waiting to hear something nice about apparmor.....
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> desrt, did you see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/apparmor/2016-December/010372.html
<willcooke> attente, too ^
<desrt> no.  i did not.  will read, thanks!
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<attente> no, i also missed that. thanks!
<dgadomski> sadly I have no desktop-related updates this week
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> nw, thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> SRU:#1633408 #1648992
<willcooke> In progress:
<willcooke> #1640317 FTBFS in zesty
<willcooke> #1638345 avahi-daemon crashes multiple times an hour  tesing in 16.10.
<willcooke> #1587984 Gnome Software catalog entry missing for Grig
<willcooke> #1635267 cqrlog cann't remove from yakkety
<willcooke> close it as invalid
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Hi
<flexiondotorg> · Not much this week
<flexiondotorg> · Researched this weeks candidates for the Snap Upstream Blitz and updated Trello
<flexiondotorg> · Snap out reach and updates with many upstreams and ISVs, including a conference call with the Node-RED team at IBM who are now working on snaps.
<flexiondotorg> · Currently working on a collection of theme fixes and tweaks for Xenial and Zesty.
<flexiondotorg> 🎬
<willcooke> thanks flexiondotorg
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. dkms sync from Debian directly now (LP: #1651124)
<willcooke> 2. trafficserver, manpage-zh, etc, uploads
<willcooke> 3. fcitx-qimpanel crash bug (LP: #1590324)
<willcooke> 4. nm bugs...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1651124 in dkms (Ubuntu) "Please sync dkms 2.3-2 from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651124
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1590324 in fcitx-qimpanel (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] fcitx-qimpanel crash in systray menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590324
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> - changed ucc to switch real-time to lowgfx (not only change the gsetting)
<willcooke> - removed the lowgfx option from ccsm/unity
<willcooke> - I'm doing some polishing-debugging before the final MP
<willcooke> EOF
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Spent a lot of time working on autopkgtest this week
<Laney> ∘ Handheld the workers, gave arm64 lxd machines more capacity on their root partition, redeployed one of them to test - need to do the rest
<Laney> ∘ Tracked down a hard to find bug in the lxd workers - turned out to be botched rebooting
<Laney> ∘ Poked at linux/i386 tests which were OOMing and looping, effectively DoSing the infrastructure - blacklisted for now until they fix that
<Laney> ∘ Helped the kernel team identify a buggy script that was submitting requests that nobbled the workers
<Laney> • release: Fielded various requests to skip tests and stuff
<Laney> • Debugged a few autopkgtests and fixed them
<Laney> • New gdk-pixbuf @ Debian, autosynced in
<Laney> • Been rebasing gnome-software up to latest gnome-3-22. Looking like there's a deadlock bug in the branch; investigating.
<Laney> ƒìղìʂհҽժ
<qengho> Fancy.
<Laney> chopped a lot of trees too
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Yay!
<qengho> Hi folks. Just one line, my new-year's resolution:
<qengho> Get ahead of Chromium releases. I'm tracking and building beta now, in a new "horizon" PPA for zesty. So, when Cr beta is promoted to stable, there won't be surprises. The bad part is that it's more work. Good side is that package updates should be much sooner.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> • catchup post holidays
<seb128> • helped debugging the libreoffice snap build issues
<seb128> • quite some launchpad bugs triaging
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - FOSDEM and FOSDEM Hackfest prep
<Sweet5hark> - TDF budget, staff mgmt and projects
<Sweet5hark> - getting libreoffice snap on lp
<Sweet5hark> - bumped snap to rc1
<Sweet5hark> - some code review
<Sweet5hark> - pushing some leftover upstream refactorings I did during vacation
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * More reports coming in on bug 1574324 with people still having problems. I need to ask them to test with the initial versions of pulse in xenial or yakkety. Who knew that bluetooth could be this painful. :(
<willcooke> * Put the latest release candidate of pulseaudio v9.99/10.0 in the ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing PPA. Had to do some porting work with some patches, plan to test in coming days, particularly bluetooth. This is for Zesty.
<willcooke> * Experiencing some issues with orca in GNOME terminal/in VTE applications. Seems to work fine in other distros using GNOME 3.22, but we have a newer VTE so need to do some more digging.
<willcooke> * Updated at-spi2-core from Debian since Ian's change caused Orca to take ages to load. Hopefully the changes that were made in Debian are satisafactory now, since they are based on upstream proposed fixes.
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Added output-bin support from CUPS' PPD generator to the PPD generator of cups-filters.
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Updated Xenial SRU for delayed shutdown of cups-browsed (bug 1638986)
<willcooke> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Continuing to work with Aveek Basu from Lexmark India to find students.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<ubot5> bug 1638986 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Xenial) "cups/cups-browsed causing delay in shutdown (16.04)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638986
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> Is Trevinho around today?
<willcooke> or up a mountain
<seb128> he was back yesterday
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> sorry
<Trevinho> · Just come back yesterday from holidays, so lots of backlog to sync with
<Trevinho> · Fixed nux and libdbusmenu build dependencies
<Trevinho> · Prepared a new silo for yakkety with various unity7 stack MPs, now under testing
<Trevinho>  /EOF
<willcooke> Trevinho, silo for Y or Z?
<Trevinho> sorry... zesty
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-10 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> For those who I missed 1:1 with yesterday, please ping if you need anything, otherwise I'll ty and catch up later in the week
<willcooke> Trevinho and Sweet5hark  Please get your FOSDEM hotel requirements in to that spreadsheet that Laney made asap
<Laney> (H)
<willcooke> anyone got anything else?
<willcooke> Going in 10.... 9...
<attente> have a pink killer for me
 * Laney snuggles attente 
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 10 15:54:32 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-01-10-15.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<Trevinho> willcooke: ok
<Trevinho> Laney: send me a link please
<Laney> check your emails
<Trevinho> I did.. :o
<Laney> check more
<Laney> you are definitely on Cc
<guest0915362> hi
<guest0915362> tjaalton: are you there?
<tjaalton> guest0915362: kinda
<guest0915362> tjaalton: cool, hi
<guest0915362> tjaalton: can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1099476 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1099476 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Hiding the mouse cursor when I use my touchscreen?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<guest0915362> tjaalton: how was this achieved?
<guest0915362> tjaalton: I mean that the cursor is automatically hides when the touchscreen is in use and reappears when the mouse is being used?
<guest0915362> tjaalton: it works. but how ;)?
 * Sweet5hark does some pretty risque Tom Jones imitation and sings about the GREEN, GREEN grass of home.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: also https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/+snap/libreoffice-snap-test/+build/16481 \o/
<tjaalton> guest0915362: no idea
<guest0915362> tjaalton: :D
<guest0915362> tjaalton: do you know who could have an idea?
<tjaalton> upstream
<tjaalton> in some cases at least it's the toolkit
<tjaalton> like when typing on a terminal widget
<Laney> Sweet5hark: nice
<guest0915362> tjaalton: upstream would be who? xorg devs? which xorg component would we be talking about here?
<guest0915362> tjaalton: it doesn't work in all desktop environments. I think it only works like that on Unity
<tjaalton> guest0915362: then ask the unity guys?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well done sir!
<Sweet5hark> seb128, Laney: nobody needs tests anyway, right?
<seb128> why? can revert if it doesn't work :p
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thats what I did. but maybe the rcs are more stable.
<guest0915362> tjaalton: I've asked you because you set the bug to confirmed ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1099476 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1099476 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Hiding the mouse cursor when I use my touchscreen?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<guest0915362> tjaalton: you can close it by the way, since it works ;)
<guest0915362> tjaalton: will try it in #ubuntu-unity then (http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/)
<Sweet5hark> libreoffice 5.3.0 rc2 tag is due ~today though, so can try to reenable tests once its there.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, did you test the snap to see if it starts?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: no yet. my default desktop ... oh!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, it builds who cares if it starts right? ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: nah, I _though_ Im still down with bug 1639284 on my default dev machine. but it seems to be fixed ...
<ubot5> bug 1639284 in Snappy "Cant start any snap application on Xenial" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639284
<seb128> hehe
<Sweet5hark> sudo snap install --channel=edge libreoffice
<Sweet5hark> libreoffice (edge) 5.3.0.1 from 'canonical' installed
<Sweet5hark> aaand yes: it starts. writer can create a blind text and calc is able to add 1+2+3. A full featured test!
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> Sweet5hark, that's a good start :-)
<willcooke> dinner time, night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-11
<hikiko> hello :)
<hikiko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM9cqSxjLs0
<pitti> Good morning!
<hikiko> hi pitti
<seb128> hey pitti hikiko desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, how are you today?
<didrocks> hey pitti! re seb128
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, et toi ?
<pitti> je vais bien, merci ! beaucoup de travail et à apprendre ;)
<seb128> re didrocks
<seb128> pitti, ça te change de Canonical ou y avait pas beaucoup de travail? :-p
<pitti> :)
<pitti> I'll go to Munich tonight for the new hire intro on Thu/Fri
<didrocks> "so… this Linux thing…" :)
<seb128> there is an office in Munich?
<pitti> I have NFC about that yet!
<hikiko> hi seb128 didrocks
<didrocks> hey hikiko!
<seb128> hey hikiko
<hikiko> and desktopers :)
<pitti> yes, apparently quite a big one; lucky me, I'm probably one of the closest new hires for that training, so very little travel :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> pitti, you might see gicmo there if you remember him
<seb128> he started in december, he posted a photo from the munich office but I don't know if he works there or was just visiting
 * pitti scratches head, what was his real name?
<seb128> Christian Kellner
<pitti> ah, of course!
<seb128> pitti, if you cross him say hey from me :-)
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 pitti didrocks hikiko
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg
 * hikiko hi-ghlights everyone! :D
<flexiondotorg> didrocks node-red (from IBM) is in the beta channel :-)
<flexiondotorg> Spoke to them yesterday afternoon and they DM'd me at ~22:30 lastnight.
<flexiondotorg> They've hooked up git mirroring to LP and build snaps on LP.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: we got node-red for months already though
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: it's been even featured, how is that snap different? like, coming directly from upstream?
<didrocks> nodered  0.14     mectors    -      A visual tool for wiring the Internet of Things
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you?
<flexiondotorg> didrocks no, not 'nodered' but 'node-red'.
<flexiondotorg> Only in beta channel right now.
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Yep, good thanks.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: what's the difference between the 2?
<didrocks> nodered vs node-red
<didrocks> (this is confusing)
<flexiondotorg> I spoke to Barton George yesterday and got him on Linux Unplugged lastnight to talk about the Dell Precision line-up pre-loaded with Ubuntu :-)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks nodered (unofficial)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks node-red (official) from IBM.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: shouldn't then we get nodered removed?
<didrocks> as it's been done by Canonical
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Will do today.
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> any plan to publish to the stable channel?
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Yep, after they've done more testing.
<didrocks> great!
<flexiondotorg> We are < 24hrs since initial contact, so this one is moving fast.
<didrocks> sweet!
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> happyaron, hey! How is the SRU looking for NM?
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> hi ho davmor2 Laney - any signs of snow up your end yet?
<willcooke> it's 10 degrees and sunny here
<willcooke> :(
<davmor2> willcooke: pffff
<Laney> nope
<davmor2> willcooke: 8°C feeling like 4°C here and sunny I thought the snow was meant to kick in at the end of the week
<Laney> seems windy though
<seb128> good morning u.k
<didrocks> good morning Laney, davmor2
<seb128> how are things going on the island today?
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke davmor2
<hikiko> morning Laney davmor2 willcooke
 * hikiko hi-lights more :p
<willcooke> howdy seb128 flexiondotorg hikiko
<willcooke> seb128, We were promised snow, but it's warm and sunny.  Thanks Brexit.
<davmor2> is it just me who thinks Waltons when everyone says Morning on this channel
<willcooke> davmor2, +1
<seb128> lol
<hikiko> lol willcooke you are slowly becoming greece...
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<hikiko> hi TheMuso
<TheMuso> willcooke: Thanks for the heads up, we are all in a conference call locking in flights now so the timing is excellent.
<hikiko> here we have so much snow :DDDD
<davmor2> hikiko: no that is plan b we stick out board motors on the Island and move to one of the Tropics
<hikiko> lol
<hikiko> here we have plenty of sea but we are not so tropic any more :D
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<hikiko> last time we had that much snow in my city I was 3!
<davmor2> willcooke: to be fair we've been promised the worse snow EVA! and the worse winters EVA! for the last two years and they have both been mild as hell
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> was thinking about getting on my bike and going to the library
<Laney> but not sure I'd make it :-o
<hikiko> davmor2, http://i.imgur.com/OzSRe19.jpg snowed tropical trees in the background
<davmor2> That's it I'm going on strike till we have snow damn it
<willcooke> great pic hikiko
<hikiko> :D
<seb128> Laney, oh, why? rain? wind?
<seb128> hey TheMuso, flight to where?
<davmor2> seb128: Burning up in the sun
<TheMuso> seb128: My family and I are planning an overseas trip to the US in August.
<TheMuso> I'm wanting to see New York, and will return, and they will stay longer and checkout more of the US.
<seb128> oh ok, nice
<seb128> enjoy!
<TheMuso> Indeed, looking forward to it.
<Laney> seb128: wind!
<seb128> it's windy here as well :-/
<Trevinho> hey Laney!
<Trevinho> Laney: this https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 requires some debian bits approval, please consider adding it to your queue :-)
<willcooke> happyaron, ping?
<willcooke> <willcooke> happyaron, hey! How is the SRU looking for NM?
<Laney> Trevinho: okay
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> hikiko: hey, could you see if there's some way to optimize shadows generation not to trigger https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1623702 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1623702 in unity (Ubuntu) "Computation of shadows on shaped windows too slow for hidpi displays" [High,Confirmed]
<hikiko> Trevinho, I am going to add a ccsm option to disable shaped shadows and include it in lowgfx
<Trevinho> hikiko: that's not for lowgfx...
<Trevinho> hikiko: that's for everyone... It would be nice if we could use some GPU features to generate these shadows
<hikiko> yeah, but for the moment
<hikiko> we could give the users the option to disable them
<hikiko> and then see what we can do
<Trevinho> yeah, sure... it's not something they probably want tho :-)
<hikiko> yeah
<Trevinho> but indeed for it as 1st step
<hikiko> I'll see how we can improve them
<Laney> Trevinho: do I have to wait for the automated signoff to finish?
<Laney> got ninja carded for my beer delivery :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
 * willcooke googles
 * willcooke is no wiser
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> it's where they just post the sorry we missed you card
<willcooke> ohhhh
<willcooke> a holes
<Laney> APC delivery
<Laney> AVOID
<andyrock_> hey all
<andyrock> looks like I've been banned from #intel-gfx for some reasons
<seb128> hey andyrock!
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> did you spam them with questions? ;-)
<seb128> I can join the channel so it's not a config issue on their side I think
<seb128> chrisccoulson as well it seems :p
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson btw ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<happyaron> willcooke: hey, just back from dinner
<happyaron> willcooke: I need to do more testing before pushing the code, they are already prepared locally though
<seb128> hey happyaron
<happyaron> hey seb128
<seb128> happyaron, had a nice dinner? ;-)
<happyaron> yep, :-D
<willcooke> happyaron, oki. Please try and get that finished before my start of day tomorrow so we can get it uploaded tomorrow
<happyaron> sure
<seb128> happyaron, there are a bunch of launchpad bugs fixed by those updates you might want to include some in the changelog if you didn't yet (look to bugs assigned to you, I've done that when I crossed upstream fix commited issues)
<happyaron> I did close some bugs fixed in previous SRUs when I went over the bug lists, but yeah there are bunches remaining...
<Sweet5hark> seb128, willcooke: https://twitter.com/Sweet5hark/status/819191390999560192
<Sweet5hark> seb128: and yes, I smoketested the 32 bit version too by adding up 1+2+3 ...
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> oh, and hey Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well done!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, what's the status of the .desktops for the snap btw?
<Sweet5hark> thanks, it was a troubesome journey at points.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: there are some basic ones in https://git.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/df-libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-snap-playground/tree/setup/gui?id=29980f3f79ea804fd32cf88f07b8eecfbb54ae96
<seb128> Sweet5hark, so it's listed in the dash?
<Sweet5hark> but e.g. they are static copies, so e.g. the translations in there would need manual updates etc.
<seb128> right that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft/+bug/1597422
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1597422 in snapcraft (Ubuntu) "Doesn't let you use an upstream .desktop entry" [Low,Invalid]
 * Sweet5hark just started libreoffice 5.3.0 rc1 snap Calc from the dash.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ^^ that works (if you dont have a libreoffice dpkg installed)
<seb128> Nice!
<seb128> going to try that in a bit
<seb128> andyrock, btw did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/budgie-desktop/+bug/1631745?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1631745 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "hostname-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [High,In progress]
<seb128> andyrock, the bug has some details but seems to be partially due to the changes you did to fix the issue when sometime the dash was not listing newly installed entries
<seb128> could you have a look?
<andyrock> seb128: i'm taking a look but do we have the same issue in ubuntu?
<seb128> andyrock, seems not, doesn't mean there isn't a bug in a codepath we don't use :-)
<seb128> andyrock, our changes might have a ref issue by reading their explanations
<andyrock> i'm taking a look
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> happyaron, what SRUs are you working on exactly and in which order?
<andyrock> seb128: I don't see how the patch should cause that issue
<seb128> andyrock, 80_ or 81_? or any of those?
<seb128> andyrock, my understand from reading the bug is that 80_ has the issue and 81_ makes them hit cases where it gets bitten by the bug
<andyrock> 80_*
<seb128> sorry other way around
<andyrock> 80_* is the delayed monitor patch
<seb128> yeah, I'm getting confused, I read that bug a few days ago when I CCed you
<seb128> but yeah comments suggests that other patches create the issue and 80_ makes it hit it
<andyrock> mmm not sure
<andyrock> the bt is useless
<seb128> andyrock, thanks for looking and don't bother too much about it, I'm going to ask for a valgrind log ... it only impacts budgie sessions in practice it seems and they are moving to a new codebase not having the issue for 17.10
<seb128> so not an important one
<seb128> andyrock, do you want me to ask about your ban on #intel-gfx btw?
<seb128> what error do you get exactly when trying to join?
<andyrock> yeah with a bt I can work on it
<andyrock> I can join now, maybe an issue with IrcCloud
<andyrock> what can be is that their /usr/share/app... is a bit broken maybe
<andyrock> broken entries
<seb128> could be yeah
<seb128> and maybe they didn't get proper updates before your fix
<seb128> and so not hitting the bug
<andyrock> but try to ask for a good bt and I'll work on it
<andyrock> it's kind of hard to work on such a bug without it
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I just did
<seb128> asked for a valgrind log or a simpler testcase/example we could try under unity
<seb128> let's see, I keep you updated if they give more info
<seb128> andyrock, thanks!
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1652486 ? if not would be nice if you could have a look, I guess that might come with some standard version update if it's commited upstream, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1652486 in mesa (Ubuntu) "mesa gpu lockup" [Medium,New]
<tjaalton> seb128: 13.0.3 has it, which is in zesty
<tjaalton> don't think there will be another 12.0.x release
<tjaalton> or 11.2.x
<seb128> tjaalton, does the patch looks like trivial enough that it might be a candidate for a SRU? in any case could you maybe comment on the bug?
<tjaalton> commented
<tjaalton> is trivial
<tjaalton> there are pending sru's for xenial & yakkety already
<tjaalton> but they're still on the queue
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks!
<tjaalton> other sru's i mean
<tjaalton> this could be added still
<seb128> tjaalton, right, then that's one for next SRU round no worry, thanks for the comment still (and for maybe considering next time you do a SRU ;-)
<happyaron> seb128: I'm working on NM and nma, then fcitx-qimpanel
<seb128> happyaron, k, define the order you want between the nm components but maybe -gnome is the easiest so we could start with it?
<happyaron> yep actually I've prepared both, but need more verification, don't want regressions be discovered like previous attempt
<seb128> k, doing some good testing before upload is good but you don't have the variety of configs and usecases users out there have so we still have the proposed testing behind
<happyaron> yep
<happyaron> seb128, willcooke, pushed the branch for n-m/1.2.6, LGTM. still have some tests to do for nma tomorrow
<happyaron> and good night guys
<willcooke> night happyaron
<xnox> tjaalton, what's the best way to send a patch for xserver-server-lts-xenial which should only be applied in uploads to trusty?
<happyaron> well they looks a lot saner when diffs between x- and y- are minimal now
<tjaalton> xnox: file a bug against it?
<tjaalton> I have a separate branch for it
<xnox> tjaalton, ok. it's just that delta is trusty specific, and should only be applied whenever the stack is "rebackported" to trusty. Ack. Will file a bug with a patch =)
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> xnox: did you notice the sru upload?
<xnox> tjaalton, yes =)
<xnox> tjaalton, and regretted that did not get my change into it =(
<tjaalton> what is it?-)
<xnox> tjaalton, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server-lts-xenial/+bug/1655724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655724 in xorg-server-lts-xenial (Ubuntu Trusty) "Should not break systemd in trusty, conflicts with snapd" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> night!
<CrazyLemon> hey guys.. does anyone know whats the deal with this signon-ui (account verification) that keeps poping up like its on weird drugs? i closed the window like 15-20 times and it keeps poping up
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> CrazyLemon, I'm afraid I can't help you, but if you can pop back tomorrow morning Europe time I think you might have more chance of finding someone to help
<dobey> what provides the transparent pop-up for shutdown/restart/logout in unity 7?
<dobey> CrazyLemon: can you be more specific about what's popping up exactly? signon-ui is part of the online-accounts stuff. if you added an account of some type and whatever is using it keeps invalidating it constantly, it could cause such a situation
<CrazyLemon> dobey well it pops up a prompt to sign in with an account
<CrazyLemon> sometimes its empty
<CrazyLemon> sometimes it wants me to auth access to gmail
<CrazyLemon> dobey more specific would also be signonpluginpro[15488]: segfault at 7f766e1c0b98 ip 00007f766862a5df sp 00007fff204af7d0 error 4 in libQt5Network.so.5.6.1[7f7668594000+16e000]
<dobey> oh so it's crashing then
<dobey> is there a crash report in /var/crash/ that was uploaded?
<CrazyLemon> dobey its crashing all the time :)
<CrazyLemon> dobey would you like me to upload it somewhere? one is .upload, one is .uploaded and one is .crash
<dobey> sure. but i can't tell you why it's crashing. are you on 16.10?
<CrazyLemon> i am
<dobey> CrazyLemon: the .uploaded file means the report has been uploaded to the crash reporter service already :)
<dobey> CrazyLemon: so to get rid of the problem maybe go disable some accounts in the online acocunts settings and see if it helps
<CrazyLemon> dobey there weird thing is that it wants access for that account and after reboot/X amount of time its all fine again
<dobey> CrazyLemon: right. for google account, i think the oauth token only lasts for a certain amount of time, and then you need to "reauthorize"
<CrazyLemon> and in a couple of full moons i get these popups acting crazy for 30-40 times :)
<TheMuso> dobey: The transparent popup for shutdown/restart is unity 7 itself.
<TheMuso> i.e in the actual compiz plugin.
<dobey> thanks
<TheMuso> np
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-12
<hikiko> hi
<happyaron> hikiko: hey morning
 * happyaron had a bad hair cut, :-(
<hikiko> hi happyaron!
<hikiko> Photo or didn't happen
<hikiko> :-)
<happyaron> ok didn't happen lol
<hikiko> I was kidding, no worries,your hair will grow again
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko happyaron
<TheMuso> Hey flexiondotorg, hikiko, happyaron, willcooke.
<flexiondotorg> TheMuso Hi :-)
<willcooke> morning all
<flexiondotorg> willcooke Morning
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg TheMuso willcooke
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<Laney> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy seb12888888888888888
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> doing good!
<Laney> seems the weather forecast changed and there's no snow on it for today now
 * Laney sad
<Laney> you?
<davmor2> Morning all
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney seb128 davmor2
<seb128> doing good as well, no snow it either though according to some forecast it might come
<seb128> less windy than yesterday
<hikiko> hi TheMuso flexiondotorg willcooke Laney seb128 davmor2 happyaron desktoppers
<seb128> I went for an hour to the mixed-groups play at tennis yesterday, so much wind the game was quite random
<seb128> on one side of the court the ball was almost stopping and it was going out on the other side :p
<Laney> nice
<Laney> keeping you paying attention ;-)
<seb128> yeah, there was some serves from the other side where I was standing 1m away from the ball and didn't touch it, I was just waiting for the bounce and for the ball to come forward and it bounced and went almost backward :p
<seb128> how was your evening?
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, TheMuso, willcooke, seb128, Laney!
<seb128> lut didrocks!
<larsu> seb128: do you switch sides in tennis after a match?
<larsu> also, hi everyone!
<seb128> larsu, you switch side on odd-numbered games
<seb128> so like every 5-10 minutes
<larsu> ah, right
<larsu> that makes it fair at least (but probably not fun)
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> seb128: started watching 'man in the high castle' season 2 & did some cooking, so nothing too wild :P
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg hi hikiko ahoy didrocks yo larsu!
<larsu> hi Laney! 'sup?
<seb128> it also means you can't really adapt to the wind :p or you adapt, change side and need to redo the learning!
<larsu> haha, indeed
<larsu> play inside!
<seb128> hey larsu btw, how are you? where are you, back in Europe?
<seb128> I wish they had indoor courts
<larsu> seb128: I'm great thank you!
<larsu> yeah, in Berlin
<larsu> how are you?
<TheMuso> Night folks.
<seb128> night TheMuso
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks, sorry didn't see the question before!
<larsu> seb128: no worries :) IRC is async!
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, you are around?
<happyaron> seb128: yep
<seb128> happyaron, I saw your n-m 1.2.6/xenial SRU bug, what's the status of 1.2.6 in yakkety-proposed and 1.2.4 in xenial-proposed which are currently not validated?
<happyaron> seb128: the one in yakkety-proposed work for me, 1.2.4 in xenial-proposed has regression
<happyaron> 1.2.6/xenial work for me
<seb128> k, so you confirmed the regression and 1.2.6 should replace the current xenial SRU?
<happyaron> yes
<seb128> can you get the yakkety proposed version verification-done?
<seb128> do we have people using yakkety here that could it a go?
<happyaron> I can reinstall my test machine if nobody is using it, :)
<happyaron> (should do a triple boot, now only xenial/zesty dual boot
<seb128> we should keep a table somewhere of who in the team is having access to what distro serie/arch
<seb128> can be handy when verification of something is needed
<seb128> happyaron, how is the nm-applet update going? that should be easier to test/less changes and has no current SRU
<happyaron> seb128: haven't pushed yet, had a bad hair cut this noon and is now verifying it
<seb128> is the hair cut easy to fix? or is it too short and you need to wear an hat for a while until you get enough to have another cut? ;-)
<happyaron> already fixed but cost me several hours back-and-forth... it was too long and people near me just can't stop laughing when it was first done, :p
<happyaron> ah I meant verifying the nm-applet, \o/
<Laney> you told the hairdresser that it was ok though?
<Laney> are you secretly british?
<Laney> "yeah, fine thanks" *pays* *runs to the next place* "LOOK AT WHAT THAT IDIOT DOWN THE ROAD DID"
<happyaron> haha, I can hardly communicate with hairdressers...
 * happyaron feels hungry, and goes eating...
<seb128> happyaron, enjoy the dinner!
<happyaron> seb128: hey, wonder if we want to upgrade to 1.4.x for nm later in xenial, or just stick to 1.2
<happyaron> and nm-applet has been pushed to git
<happyaron> bug #1619354
<ubot5> bug 1619354 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "[SRU] network-manager-applet" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619354
<Sweet5hark> lol, booking.com is seriously confused by me looking up Bruessels hotels and stuff in February and sends me spam: "Bjoern, escape the chill of January -- head to Bruessels!"
<Sweet5hark> The comfy warm and sunny beaches of Brussels in February that I always dream about!
<Laney> ssh, don't reveal the real reason we want to go :D
<Sweet5hark> what is wrong with "ubuflu training excerise in the muddy dirty half-molten snow with a big bunch of nerds"?
<Laney> now there's a booking.com slogan to use
<seb128> happyaron, hey, stick to 1.2, new major series of n-m are not SRU material
<Sweet5hark> Laney: they better have all their tracing cookies in a row because misfiring that one at the wrong audience will lose them customers I bet.
<Laney> effing mutexes
<Laney> y u deadlocking
<Sweet5hark> Laney: you cant pronounce "recursive mutex" without "curse"
<Laney> "ahh I'll just quickly optimise this code by adding a mutex"
<Laney> YOU STUPID IDIOT
<Sweet5hark> Laney: optimise? when did mutexes ever made anything faster?
<Laney> Sweet5hark: Was trying to replace a main loop
<Sweet5hark> Laney: ah, k
<happyaron> seb128: k
<JanC> Sweet5hark: there is a Brussels Beach, but not in February indeed  :)
<ogra_> the move it away during winter ?
<JanC> yeah
<JanC> http://www.brussels.be/CFFileServlet/_cf_image/_cfimg1467403392303744953.jpg
<Laney> it *can* be nice in brussels!
<Laney> They have flower displays and other nice things in the Grand Place too
<andyrock> hey all
<seb128> andyrock, good morning, how are you today?
<andyrock> i'm good thanks but my legs not :D
<andyrock> seb128: what about you?
<seb128> what did you do?
<seb128> I'm good :-)
<desrt> moin moin
<andyrock> running too much
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> hey desrt!
<seb128> andyrock, exercice is good for you ;-)
<desrt> good morning seb
<seb128> Laney, willcooke, flexiondotorg, is one of you having a physical yakkety install? if so it would be nice if somebody could give a try to network-manager from yakkety-proposed
<seb128> trying in case but I guess most people are on xenial and/or zesty
<flexiondotorg> seb128 I can do that tomorrow.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, thanks!
<willcooke> seb128, I can make one too.  Will install it on my test laptop tomorrow morning
<seb128> willcooke, flexiondotorg, don't bother too much, I was mostly trying to see if somebody is still on yakkety and could easily try it on a real config
<flexiondotorg> I have a yakkety install.
<Laney> Me too, I'll do it tomorrow as well
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> Laney, mdeslaur, I hope it's not a hot topic but what's the status of the gstreamer update/xenial SRU (seems it was hijacked by some security update, is that done, what's needed now?)
<mdeslaur> I don't know, /me looks
<Laney> Don't know, I got a bit fed up of rebasing it all the time
<mdeslaur> looks like gst-plugins-bad1.0 is missing a bunch of security fixes
<mdeslaur> gst-plugins-good1.0 has the latest security fixes
<mdeslaur> both packages in -proposed need to be respun
<seb128> mdeslaur, should we wait for the first one to get another security upload then? to avoid another rebasing dance?
<mdeslaur> it's in universe, someone has to do the work
<mdeslaur> or just promote the gst-plugins-bad1.0 package that's currently there
<mdeslaur> and someone else can fix that one once it's in -updates
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for checking
<mdeslaur> so, to recap: gst-plugins-good1.0 needs a respin, gst-plugins-bad1.0 can be promoted to -updates
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> Woohoo.
<Laney> Night
<seb128> night Laney!
<seb128> happyaron, willcooke, reviewed the nm/nma SRU candidates, mostly good just need some small tweaks (mostly to the changelog to detail a bit more why some of the changes are wanted as a SRU), so maybe another tweak/review round tomorrow and it's going to be +1 for upload
<seb128> then on that note I'm calling it a day, have a nice evening desktopers!
<willcooke> thanks and night seb128
<willcooke> off too
<willcooke> night
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I'd like to update gnome-software to 3.22.4
<jbicha> (for zesty) I'm wondering about the workflow for that though
<jbicha> I'd prefer to just carry the patches in debian/patches and use a regular 3.22.4-1ubuntu1 version number like we do with other pkgs
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, the delta is probably small enough now we can do that
<jbicha> have you used 'gbp pq' before from git-buildpackage?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, no
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I've only really used bzr-buildpackage
<jbicha> yeah, I really like bzr-bd for packaging; I don't feel git works quite as well
<jbicha> anyway, gbp pq is neat because it applies the patches to master in a patch-queue branch as separate commits and any new commits you make are added as patches when you "gbp pq export" which also puts you back in the master branch
<jbicha> maybe in 2017, the Debian GNOME team will switch to git; we've been talking about it for years
<robert_ancell> jbicha, oh yeah, it's still using svn right?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> robert_ancell: did you want to take a look at lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-software/ubuntu or should I just upload?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I'm fine with you uploading
<jbicha> robert_ancell: oh I was too slow, Laney already uploaded
<robert_ancell> :)
<jbicha> annoying version number though
<jbicha> since 3.22.5 hasn't been tagged upstream yet
<jbicha> robert_ancell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/3.22.5+really-3.22.4-0ubuntu1 ask hughsie to release 3.22.6 if you want a prettier version number :)
<flexiondotorg> robert_ancell Hi
<flexiondotorg> Morning?
<robert_ancell> flexiondotorg, yo
<flexiondotorg> Just settling in for some late night work on Ubuntu MATE and saw you here :-)
<robert_ancell> flexiondotorg, yeah, I'm back
<flexiondotorg> Extended end of year hols?
<robert_ancell> I had some leave balance so I took about three weeks
<flexiondotorg> Nice.
<flexiondotorg> I've just had the longest year break for 15 years, and only actually took 3 days annual leave.
<flexiondotorg> Running bid data centres wasn't conducive to time off :-(
<robert_ancell> !
<jbicha> good for you!
<jbicha> wait, you were running data centres since you were 10 years old? ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-13
<hikiko> hi
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> morning
<Laney> jbicha: Kind of annoying when someone monkeys with your work.
<Laney> I mean you could have just waited a few hours to talk to me
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> hey davmor2
<Laney> happy friday to you
<davmor2> Laney: happy snowy friday to you too
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg willcooke Laney hikiko davmor2
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke Laney davmor2 seb128
<hikiko> hi seb128 willcooke Laney davmor2
 * Laney nods seb128 flexiondotorg hikiko willcooke 
<Laney> what's up?
<seb128> it's friday!
<davmor2> Laney: snow slowly falling down
<seb128> it was snowing this morning, didn't stick on the ground though
<Laney> same
<Laney> stopped now
<davmor2> it's sticking here after last night but not a lot due to all the rain yesterday I guess
 * Laney wants to go and sledge down the hill :(
<Laney> not that I have one
<Laney> but there's always kids to rob
<davmor2> Laney: you can fit on a kids sledge man you are shorter than I thought :P  You'll be saying you just take your tea tray next ;)
<Laney> knees up
<Laney> wheeeeeeeeeeeee
<davmor2> Laney: you need to where this hat.....what do you mean it makes you look like the mad hatter......It err makes you look dignified as you whiz down the hill on a tea tray
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, the unity/yakkety SRU still has a bug that need to be verified but it's on hidpi, do you have any config where you could do that so the SRU can go to updates?
<seb128> Laney, the glib/yakkety SRU has its bugs verified but is not copied over, looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html there are some autopkg issues, did you look at those? the SRU might need somebody to tell them if those need to be ignored
<Laney> I didn't
<Laney> If that is the issue, why does nobody say anything?
<seb128> I'm just guessing it might be
<seb128> but yeah, agreed with you
<Laney> sil2100: ^- can you confirm/deny whether that is the problem maybe?
<Laney> glib/xenial also needs verifying if anyone is on that
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, the autopkgtest failures would be the cause why it's not handled yet - are those failures expected?
<Laney> Don't know
<Laney> Can you maybe take it to the team to put something in your process to let developers know about that?
<seb128> Laney, I can test glib/xenial, that seems to have autopkg issues as well though
<Laney> I saw
<Laney> it's much easier to look at the results from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html than pending-sru
<seb128> yeah, that has more than SRUs though
<seb128> but at least you have the retry button then
<seb128> which the SRU page doesn't include
<seb128> bah, gnome-software :-/
<seb128> my system is a bit outofdate, I updated a few things by clicking on the "update" button in the tab that list updates
<Laney> does it?
<seb128> first it's blanking the screen and just having a spinner in the top left corner after every update which is done
<Laney> anyway, I just went to a pkg listed in pending-sru
<seb128> and takes like 1 min to display content again
<Laney> sil2100: please force-badtest nplan in yakkety
<seb128> and after a few it just got stucked
<seb128> it's spinning for 1.5 hours now
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> sounds worth debugging
<seb128> yeah, trying
<Laney> sil2100: and winff/xenial please
<Laney> retrying all the others
<sil2100> Laney: will try that in a minute
<sil2100> Laney: I'll have a talk with the others from the SRU team but please note that I'm 'the new guy' there
<Laney> sil2100: I'm guessing you use force hints like normal
<Laney> yeah, sorry for picking on you :-)
<Laney> happy friday, btw!
<sil2100> Laney: ...ok, I think I don't know how to do that (sorry) ;)
<Laney> sil2100: Can't find any evidence that you use hints actually
<Laney> actually, yes I can, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/britney/hints-ubuntu-xenial/
 * sil2100 is a newb
<Laney> It's not that active
<Laney> hmm
<sil2100> So that's where that is
<Laney> You'd need to be added to the config to have a hint file
<Laney> Probably something to chat about with your mentor(s)
<sil2100> I'll poke around about that with Brian, thanks for pointing me to the right branch-set
<sil2100> I didn't do that yet, still learning the ropes
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Regarding LP: #1576424
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576424 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Gimp crashes with text tool & caps lock" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576424
<flexiondotorg> I tested at the time, but didn't think I should verify my own fix.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, well if nobody else is doing it ... but fair enough, I'm going to have a try again, it just didn't segfault for me when with the non patched version when I previously tried but maybe I did some step wrong
<Laney> Yeah you can do it if nobody else does
<flexiondotorg> Maybe a 64-bit only issue?
<flexiondotorg> I only tested on 64-bit.
<seb128> let me try again in a bit
<flexiondotorg> I'll doing some other verifications today, so I can test on a clean install again.
<seb128> extra testing is always welcome :-)
<happyaron> seb128: hey just saw the IRC backlog, I've commented on the two bugs
<seb128> happyaron, good morning, happy friday! great, I'm having a look but going for lunch in a bit so review is probably for once I'm back
<happyaron> have a nice lunch!
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> happyaron, the extra patch which is re-enabled, I don't understand what it's for and it's likely going to be the same for the SRU team, you know the package so if you think it's needed you need to put some rational at least in the changelog explaining the issue and how it solves it, even better if you have a launchpad report
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> I'll put in changelog, there's no launchpad report cuz it's a patch inherited from Debian
<seb128> well maybe somebody reported a bug/problem which is resolved by the change
<seb128> well, up to you
<seb128> on that note lunch! bbl
<Trevinho> seb128: hey... Nope, andyrock has
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Is there something specific you need testing with NM from proposed on Yakkety?
<jbicha> Laney: sorry about that, I didn't realize you updated gnome-software yesterday until I got the rejection email from LP and then I had already done the work so…
<Laney> jbicha: If you'd waited I could have at least pushed, and we could have had a discussion
<Laney> Oh well, it's too late now
<Laney> sil2100: all the tests other than the two I mentioned are now green, hopefully good to release glib2.0 at your leisure
<Laney> well, xenial needs verifying still
<jbicha> Laney: how would you have done it differently? would you have rebased and force-pushed to git.gnome.org?
<jbicha> because my biggest issue was being able to easily figure out what were the Ubuntu patches; maintaining it in git like that was different but otherwise ok
<Laney> jbicha: I meant the packaging branch
<Laney> Could also have taught you about the release process if you'd wanted to know
<jbicha> I had complained a few times about not being able to decipher the xenial and yakkety branches; zesty was easy because robert put all the patches on top
<jbicha> thanks for identifying the deadlock fix; I had looked at updating gnome-software last month but stopped because of the regression and I hadn't looked until yesterday to try to figure out what had broken
<Laney> 'sok
<Laney> I hang out in the upstream IRC channel and work with them
<Laney> Richard and I figured it out pretty quickly
<hikiko> seb128, Trevinho could you get a look at those:
<hikiko>  https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.lowgfx-2017/+merge/314695
<Trevinho> k
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.lowgfx/+merge/314696
<hikiko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-AX1QLIPXw that's what they are supposed to do together
<Trevinho> hikiko: looking at the video, if the settings aren't there I'd instead just hide the group instead of graying out elements
<hikiko> this way the user will know there's no new lowgfx
<hikiko> so he can go to ccsm
<hikiko> it's for feedback
<Trevinho> hikiko|ln: indeed, but if there's nothing, then it's already an indication of that.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, no specific testing no, just making sure it works and has no obvious regression
<flexiondotorg> seb128 OK.
<flexiondotorg> Just heading out for a bit.
<flexiondotorg> I'll test when I get back.
<tjaalton> seb128: btw, my pulseaudio woes were due to sbuild mounting a tmpfs on /dev/shm
<tjaalton> which was not cleaned on exit
<seb128> tjaalton, oh, good to know, I though about it yesterday and forgot to ask, thanks for keeping me updated
<tjaalton> modified it to do a bind-mount instead
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> Mirv: hey, could you please consider to add this debdiff https://bugs.launchpad.net/qt/+bug/1600136/comments/10 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1600136 in snapd (Ubuntu) "App indicator does not show icon for Qt apps or with custom icons" [High,In progress]
<Laney> night dudettes and dudes
<Laney> happy weekend!
<seb128> night Laney, have a nice w.e desktopers
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Having a good weekend.
<flexiondotorg> No wifi issues so far :-)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-14
<Mirv> Trevinho: when upstream accepts it, sure, I've added it to my todo list
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-15
<alexarnaud> ksamak: are you around your computer?
<jbicha> TheMuso: hi, I synced speech-dispatcher from Debian for you
<jbicha> are you going to have espeak-ng in main instead of espeak?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-08
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<willcooke> Morning all!
<didrocks> welcome back willcooke!
<willcooke> How goes didrocks?
<didrocks> willcooke: still having some ear issues… didn't get fixed in 6 weeks, so meh :/ happy new year still! :)
<lan3y> hey hey
<lan3y> oh
<lan3y> this again!
<willcooke> hi Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> happy new year
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke, how are you?
<duflu> Oh hey didrocks, willcooke, Laney, seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Laney> hey willcooke, seb128, happy new year to you!
<seb128> hey duflu
<Laney> did you have good holidays?
<Laney> hey didrocks & duflu, happy new week to you :P
<didrocks> heh Laney ;) happy almost-second-week to you
<seb128> Laney, yes, great ones, you?
<Laney> didrocks: ready for another christmas right?
<duflu> Soon. I hear the Easter eggs are in some shops already
<Laney> seb128: very good yes, we had christmas at home for the first time
<seb128> ah, nice
<Laney> and then went away for new years to some windy mountains
<Laney> my hat got blown away
<Laney> :( :(((((
<seb128> :/
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, real holidays this time
<Laney> :(
<Laney> hugs
<Trevinho> Morning
<Trevinho> Hi seb128, happy new year!
 * didrocks hugs back
<seb128> hey Trevinho, happy new year! how are you?
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry I forgot to reply to you when you msged me back, was on full holidays mode :)
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: eheh, no worries... good that you fully enjoyed holidays
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm good, you?
<Trevinho> HI Laney
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm good as well, thanks :)
<Trevinho> Sorry about your hat
<Trevinho> seb128: great, had a first christmas with the new family?
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, with the old ones as well :p
<seb128> we went back to France and celebrated with everyone
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, sure... Good times i guess
<seb128> indeed
<andyrock> hey all
<duflu> Hello andyrock
<andyrock> mmm flight for Budapest overlaps with Italian election day
<seb128> hey andyrock, you can vote remote/in advance/through a proxy person?
<andyrock> I need to check
<popey> Good morning desktoppers!
<popey> Is there anything (testing?) I can do to help with bug 1690280 ? :)
<ubot5> bug 1690280 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "Classic confined snaps don't install" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690280
<oSoMoN> good morning popey
<popey> Hey oSoMoN :) Happy New Year (We can still say that now, right?)
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks! the year is still new, so I'd say it's fine :) Happy new year to you too!
<willcooke> popey, kenvandine can say for sure, but I think we're just waiting on someone to file an SRU.
<popey> Someone? Someone on your team or someone else?
<willcooke> Someone on our team
<willcooke> prolly jamesh
<popey> Ok, can this be done as a priority? It's blocking installation of some applications which are promoted as "Editors picks" in G-S :(
<willcooke> kenvandine, what popey said ^ can we chase that up pls.  (cc jamesh since I think you're likely to work on it)
<popey> thanks
<jamesh> popey, willcooke: yeah.  I was looking at it.  I'm just preparing a debdiff for review now (I don't have upload rights to the archive though)
<didrocks> well, there is no LP builder yet anyway
<popey> We can't get desktop stuff whitelisted?
<didrocks> no idea, better to check with cjwatson if anything urgent
<kenvandine> jamesh, i just sponsored that SRU
<kenvandine> i need to head out for an appointment, bbl
<willcooke> jibel, could you add this to your list pls?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1741447  Needs some verification.  Don't know if you have anything old enough though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1741447 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Unity / Compiz in a crash loop after login, after mesa updates of 2018-01-04" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jbicha> didrocks: hi, I replied to bug 1713176
<ubot5> bug 1713176 in gnome-characters (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gnome-characters" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713176
<jbicha> seb128: welcome back
<jbicha> do you or anyone have an opinion on bug 1740926 ?
<ubot5> bug 1740926 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Demote gitk to universe?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740926
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah I saw I'll +1
<didrocks> jbicha: however, as you are the uploader, I was expecting you would add the override :)
<didrocks> but not a blocker anyway, just a suggestion
<didrocks> just miss the desktop team bug subscriber and we are good to go IMHO
<didrocks> ah, it's done, I had an half page refreshed
<didrocks> just tell me once you seed it and I'll promote
<chris__> There's a 16.04 Unity bug that so far seems to have been reported at least four times in the last three days (bug numbers 1741605 1741874 1741502 and 1741771). Do the relevant developers know about it?
<jbicha> didrocks: ok, we'll need to wait for LP to start building again for promotion then
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> chris__, yes.  Bug #1741447 is the one where the work is happening
<ubot5> bug 1741447 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Unity / Compiz in a crash loop after login, after mesa updates of 2018-01-04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741447
<chris__> willcooke, thanks. Good. 1741447 must be the first report of it, which I didn't see.
<willcooke> chris__, sometimes it's not always the first report which gets picked up, sometimes it's the one with the best description, sometimes it seems random :)
<jbicha> didrocks: did you want to handle LP: #1734885 soon too (since it has a similar "theme" to the Characters app) ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1734885 in fonts-noto-color-emoji (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fonts-noto-color-emoji" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734885
<didrocks> jbicha: can do this week, yeah
<seb128> jbicha, hey, no I don't have an opinion on that one being in main or universe
<jbicha> does anybody want gitk in main?
<Laney> shouldn't think so
<seb128> I don't really see a need for it to be in main personnally
<jbicha> could you one of you +1 the bug, in case the Archive Admins are looking for official approval
<didrocks> jbicha: let's do it right now
<didrocks> would be easier
<didrocks> I'll let you commit the removal and I'll run the demotion
<jbicha> I committed the removal, but maybe we should wait for component-mismatches to update first?
<didrocks> could do if you aren't sure it's the only thing pulling it in
<Laney> you should get the message asking for it to go back to main if there is something and it's demoted
<jbicha> I think sources are tk8.6 and tcltk-defaults and the binary package gitk
<didrocks> indeed, but I guess Jemery wants to avoid this
<jbicha> oh, idle also pulls in tk (via python3-tk)
<jbicha> doko: do we need idle in main?
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> night
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-09
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> Trevinho, are you awake? :)
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, yes
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Trevinho, morning... What's the process for mutter commits? Jonas approved a patch of mine but who lands it?
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<Trevinho> duflu: if it's under commit-now, he can land it or I can too...
<Trevinho> duflu: anyone with gnome git push can...
<Trevinho> if I get the "commit-now" flag I generally just go ahead, otherwise I wait for a maintainer
<duflu> Trevinho, how would I know if I have such powers?
<Trevinho> duflu: you know if you have them :-D
 * didrocks is still waiting for patch reviewing for 2 months on the Shell, lucky duflu ;)
<Trevinho> duflu: I mean you need to follow a registration process...
<duflu> didrocks, I have one older than that :/
<Trevinho> but not it's on invitation or sort off
<duflu> Trevinho, OK, please: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=790309
<ubot5> Gnome bug 790309 in wayland "Wayland shell surface doesn't capture cursor or keyboard input" [Normal,New]
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'm in the same boat too.. with maaaany commits. Only Jonas is the one who really reviews so far :-(
<duflu> (master and 3.26)
<Trevinho> duflu: ok I'll do it soon
<duflu> Ta
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, quite frustating. Good that Jonas is on top on the wayland side at least :)
<didrocks> started with 200 lines of patch, dep on the dock & gsettings + duplicated code to:
<didrocks>  panel.js |   18 +++++++++++++++++-
<didrocks>  1 file changed, 17 insertions(+), 1 deletion(-)
<didrocks> \o/
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<andyrock> good morning
<willcooke> hihi andyrock
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<willcooke> The power is going off here at some point today, don't know when exactly.  I'll switch to 3G so it should be fine
<willcooke> but if I vanish, that's why
<seb128> good morning desktopers, hey willcooke didrocks andyrock
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you think you can review https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=792354? (as this one is small and self-contained)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 792354 in general "panel: center date entry with workarea" [Normal,New]
<Laney> hao
<andyrock> hey Laney
<andyrock> Laney: do you mind taking a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/httmock/+bug/1735160 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1735160 in python-nacl (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Please backport python3-macaroonbakery 0.0.6-1 [universe] from bionic" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey andyrock seb128
<Laney> seb128: i'm alright, was just looking at the christmas tree which is still up
 * Laney is receiving bad luck now
<Laney> :(!
<Laney> you?
<Laney> andyrock: yeah ok
<andyrock> danke
<seb128> is that bad luck to keep those after the new year?
<Laney> I'll comment on the bug with feedback?
<seb128> I'm good thanks :)
<Laney> after the 12th night which is jan 6
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> yo didrocks
<Laney> you ok?
<didrocks> I'm okish ;) yourself?
<andyrock> who's willing to review some software-properties code?
<Laney> GREAT!
 * duflu thinks Laney is probably answering didrocks, not andyrock
<andyrock> ahah :D
<andyrock> 💔
 * Laney already signed up to some review :-)
<seb128> andyrock, I can try to have a look if nobody steps up (though week is going to be busy for me catching up post holidays and preparing next week), but could you try to ping bdmurray in case he would be wanting to do that?  I think he did look at some of the changes there in the past and software-properties is foundations-maintained iirc
<willcooke> Anyone had a play with this: https://github.com/lestcape/Gnome-Global-AppMenu ?
<duflu> Not to be rude, but instead; good night
<didrocks> willcooke: unsure if this is the popular one, but I got mixed reviews from users on the appmenu extension (only partially working and so on)
<willcooke> ah right, I expected it wouldnt be a great experience
<didrocks> could work quite well for gtkapplications, but most of them have migrated to headerbar anyway
<didrocks> the only one which would have been great is gnome-terminal, which isn't supported under wayland from the README
<willcooke> hexchat is the biggest pain point for me atm
<didrocks> I have a special "gnome-terminal profile" not showing the menu for weechat
<didrocks> have you tried Polari? I heard it's crashing a lot though
<willcooke> Haven't looked, but the idea of having to a different app just because menus don't work seems, odd ;)
<willcooke> like, I dont want to have to
<didrocks> yeah, just that one should be better integrated, not a fix per say :)
<Laney> andyrock: did you mean to have a py-macaroon-bakery task instead of a python-nacl one?
<andyrock> Laney: sorry?
<andyrock> there is just one bug
<Laney> yes but 4 tasks on it
<Laney> there's no change for python-nacl there but there is a py-macaroon-bakery one
<Laney> anyway, I commented, thanks for the work so far
<willcooke_> Trevinho, are you free at 1400 UTC (~ 2 hrs) for a design meeting re: themes?
<andyrock> thanks Laney I'll take a look after lunch
<Trevinho> willcooke_: hey... Yes!
<didrocks> Trevinho: have you seen my request for review this morning? :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ops no, sorry... Checking
<willcooke_> just finishing a meeting, will be a few mins for the team meeting
<willcooke_> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan  9 14:31:53 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke_. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic:
<didrocks> hey hey hey
<willcooke_> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<jbicha> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<jibel> hi o/
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> hey
<Laney> _o
<heber> o/
<Trevinho> 1o
<Laney> ,o
<Trevinho> o-
<willcooke_> Happy new year gang!
<Laney> o
<Trevinho> ·
<jbicha> Laney: did your arm fall off?
<Laney> °
 * seb128 wonders what Trevinho and Laney are drawing
<Laney> floating away
<Trevinho> it can be a good random seed
<andyrock> ahaha
<willcooke_> Laney, how are you going to operate your digital watch now?
<kenvandine> o/
<willcooke_> bonus points for knowing that quote ^
<willcooke_> let's start
<willcooke_> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> 1. Catching up after long holidays
<andyrock> 2. Try to understand why livepatch notifications are not showed in bionic (some problem with symstemd path units)
<andyrock> 3. Still working on the py-macaroonsbakery SRU
<andyrock> 4. Some debug for possible regressions in the unity lockscreen
<andyrock> 5. EOW
<willcooke_> thanks andyrock
<Laney> fraid not
<willcooke_> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> sadly, nothing desktop-releated to share this year so far
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke_> cheers dgadomski
<willcooke_> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> * Dealing with a month of email backlog
<didrocks> * Finally dealt with legal stuff in GNOME, we are now waiting on a new checkbox implementation on extensions.gnome.org
<didrocks> * Mentor and guide students in Google code in (still ongoing)
<didrocks> * Catching up with December's news. (I would like to desktop the nautilus desktop item in the AOB)
<didrocks> * Relaunching Volume + extensions support discussion (seems no upstream movement on this though, but some suggestions from GNOME design team)
<didrocks> * Catchup on new theme discussions and progress
<didrocks> * MIR gnome-characters review
<didrocks> .
<willcooke_> thanks didrocks
<willcooke_> #topic duflue
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: duflue
<willcooke_> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke_> * BlueZ 5.48 for bionic:
<willcooke_>   - Git setup done: https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez?h=ppa-bionic
<willcooke_>   - Completed testing with a few devices. Works well here. Possibly slightly better than 5.46 does right now?
<willcooke_>   - PPA ready (modulo blocked builds :P) for bionic: https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez
<willcooke_>   - Test at your leisure.
<willcooke_> * Pure Wayland apps (including mpv) not responding to the mouse (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739625)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1739625 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Mouse events pass through pure Wayland windows (that use wl_shell)" [High,In progress]
<willcooke_>   - Yes, really. I can't believe I missed this after recommending mpv to everyone.
<willcooke_>   - Invested a couple of days and proposed a fix upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=790309
<ubot5> Gnome bug 790309 in wayland "Wayland shell surface doesn't capture cursor or keyboard input" [Normal,New]
<willcooke_>   - This was also interesting to me to learn about Wayland's WM interfaces.
<willcooke_>   - Fix landing soon. I hope it will be in time for mutter 3.26.3.
<willcooke_> * Unresponsive touchpads (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696929)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1696929 in libinput (Ubuntu Bionic) "Touchpads are unresponsive and laggy for small finger movements" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke_>   - Good news: Tested on more laptops with great success.
<willcooke_>   - Bad news: A couple of days ago upstream changed the algorithm again, in a risky way. So now I'm going to have to restart testing all over again. Then hopefully will distro-patch this week.
<willcooke_> * HELP: Fixes still awaiting sponsorship:
<willcooke_>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gtk/fix-1698270/+merge/331846
<willcooke_>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/totem/fix-1502476/+merge/333195
<willcooke_>   - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1732629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732629 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Selecting USB Amp/Dac audio output in gnome sound does nothing" [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke_> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, mir, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<willcooke_> * Completed retrospective bug reviews for all new bugs logged during my vacation: pulseaudio, totem, mpv, gnome-shell, mutter, dkms, wayland, ubuntu-themes, gdm3, mir
<willcooke_>   - Worth noting: gnome-shell needs more people answering its bugs.
<willcooke_>   - Also worth noting: nautilus (Ubuntu) needs a massive bug clean-out.
<willcooke_> desktoppers, please take a look at the "HELP" section and see if you can sponsor any of those ^^
<willcooke_> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Finished converting most of Debian's pkg-gnome repos from svn to git
<jbicha> • Filed bugs to help remove old GNOME2 libraries from Debian and Ubuntu
<jbicha> • Filed a lot of GNOME bugs in 2017
<jbicha> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2018-January/msg00004.html
<jbicha> • Uploaded the Desktop Sharing panel for unity-control-center written by robert_ancell, updated by k_alam
<jbicha> • Uploaded up-to-date vino, leaving only vala (scheduled for late January) and gnome-terminal/vte at the 3.24 versions as the only GNOME components not at 3.26
<jbicha> • Mozilla has announced the next ESR will be 60 instead of 59. That means 18.04's Thunderbird will probably still depend on gtk2
<jbicha> since 52 ESR still supports NPAPI plugins besides Flash.
<jbicha> If debconf is ported to gtk3 soon, that will make 18.04.1 the first Ubuntu release without gtk2 (since it will have Thunderbird 60)
<jbicha> https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar
<jbicha> • I won't be at next week's meeting
<jbicha> • 😎
<willcooke_> nice work jbicha, thanks a lot
<willcooke_> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke_> gnome-software:
<willcooke_> *produced debdiff for next xenial update based on Robert's work.
<willcooke_> snapcraft:
<willcooke_> *debugged font display issue for Electron based snaps using desktop
<willcooke_> interface.  In the end a community member pointed out the issue: the
<willcooke_> executable stack flag causes our AppArmor policy to stop fontconfig
<willcooke_> from mmaping fonts and cache files.  I think we could do with a better
<willcooke_> "lint" tools (or advertise the existing ones better).
<willcooke_> snapd:
<willcooke_> * followed up on my outstanding PRs.  We're trying to organise a time
<willcooke_> for me, zyga and niemeyer to discuss how to proceed on the user-mounts
<willcooke_> PR this week.
<willcooke_> * I also chatted with zyga about the status of his extended content
<willcooke_> interface PR (a prereq for implementing theme support).  He says all
<willcooke_> its blockers have been merged, but it has a few merge conflicts that
<willcooke_> need resolving.
<willcooke_> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: jibel / heber
<jibel> - Testing of the Firefox snap
<jibel> - Preparation work for bootspeed tests (automated provisioning and instrumentation of machines running bionic in the Taipei lab)
<jibel> - Testing of 17.10.1 to fix bug 1734147. The target release date is this Thursday (Jan. 11th) Any help from someone with a spare lenovo machine is welcome.
<ubot5> bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734147
<jibel> - Investigating distribution upgrade bug from 17.10 to 18.04 (bug 1742147)
<ubot5> bug 1742147 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 fails with triggers looping" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742147
<jibel> - Fixed QA CI jobs in Jenkins. Testing now.
<jibel> - Help in #ubuntu-google with task: Automate gnome-software tests: code approved but merge pending until we can run the tests on Jenkins (some nodes are still offline due to Meltdown/Spectre situation)
<jibel> - Adding more automated tests for gnome-software
<jibel> ..
<willcooke_> thanks jibel
<willcooke_> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Worked on an issue with fonts not being displayed in electron apps when using the desktop interfaces, resolved now.
<kenvandine> * Snapped the latest thunderbird beta
<kenvandine> * Helped advocacy team with some snaps
<kenvandine> EOF
<willcooke_> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke_> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> o bit of post-holiday catching up
<Laney> o snap seeding: allow specifying classic snaps as snap:foo/classic, awaiting review
<Laney> o systemd user session: fix for session unlocking, start pushing wip branches, need to integrate stuff in build system for g-s-d and update some scripts in gnome-session then can push that one & report to the upstream bug to hopefully get some feedback (or maybe people will try it and can chat at fosdem)
<Laney> o some reviews for andyrock
<Laney> o little bit of mitigation work for spectre stuff on autopkgtest, also block some people who were crawling the web interface
<Laney> o start looking at debian gnome-in-git stuff, thx jbicha for working on that
<Laney> ?
<willcooke_> thanks Laney
<Laney> I can see my own emoji now that I'm on tmux
<Laney> it's a beautiful day
<willcooke_> I can't see it now
<willcooke_> :(
<Laney> :<
<seb128> I saw a question mark this time :/
<willcooke_> sam
<willcooke_> e
<Laney> you poor people
<oSoMoN> it was an utf-8 question mark
<seb128> lol
<willcooke_> I will deal with this later ;)
<willcooke_> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox: tested snap
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ bug triaging
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated chromium beta to 64.0.3282.39 and updated snap in beta channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated chromium dev to 65.0.3298.3 and updated snap in edge channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ switched back to upstream desktop-gtk3 part and used DISABLE_WAYLAND=1
<oSoMoN>   ∘ verified that the snap issue with nvidia proprietary drivers is gone with snapd 2.30, on hardware I had access to during holidays
<oSoMoN>   ∘ next round of updates pending LP builders availability: stable 63.0.3239.132, beta 64.0.3282.71, dev 65.0.3311.3
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated snap to 5.4.4 and successfully built locally, waiting on LP builders to produce an official build
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114915 and submitted https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/47605/
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 114915 in LibreOffice "Apparmor profiles contain invalid comments in variable assignments" [Normal,New]
<oSoMoN> that's it from me
<willcooke_> thanks oSoMoN
<willcooke_> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> * just back yesterday
<seb128> * catching up on emails and what has been going on
<seb128> * reviewed the team plans to start getting ready for the review meeting next week
<seb128> </day>
<willcooke_> thanks seb128
<willcooke_> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke_> - GSoC 2018
<willcooke_>    o Filled mentoring org application forms for the Linux Foundation application
<willcooke_>    o Created project idea web pages for the Linux Foundation
<willcooke_>    o Listed the project ideas for OpenPrinting on the web pages: 14 ideas (mentors urgently needed)
<willcooke_> - cups-filters: Improvements on the driverless printing PPD generator to use human-readable strings from CUPS
<willcooke_> - printer drivers: Lexmark wants to make use of the new PCLm CUPS filter of GSoC 2017
<willcooke_> - Bugs
<willcooke_> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Fixed others gjs issues and make it less strict on JS memory errors
<Trevinho> · Reviews of some gnome bugs
<Trevinho> · Fixed the encoding of gnome-shell screencast when using scaled fb (new scaling)
<Trevinho> · Looking at fprintd integration
<Trevinho>  ···
<willcooke_> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke_> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke_> - Back from holidays
<willcooke_> - update snapd-glib for changes in snapd
<willcooke_> - working on guest session support
<willcooke_> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-09 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke_> didrocks, you're up
<didrocks> so, Nautilus…
<didrocks> as most of you know, they are removing the desktop feature in 3.28
<didrocks> this leaves up for the LTS with some options (I'll had the link reference later on):
<didrocks> - keep nautilus 3.26 for the LTS (and still enable the desktop feature in our session)
<didrocks> pro: it works
 * seb128 votes that one
 * willcooke_ seconds
<didrocks> cons: we are are not updating to latest
<didrocks> - switch for desktop only to someting else like nemo
<didrocks> pro: upstream suggests this
<didrocks> cons: it's crazy, we are not going to support another code base for the LTS in addition to Nautilus
<didrocks> also, it might not integrate well
<didrocks> create new bugs
<didrocks> - update nautilus to 3.28 and ship/work on the extension for G-S
<didrocks> pro: long term solution
<didrocks> cons: not enough time IMHO to deal with it
<didrocks> will be detremendous to other options
<seb128> does that extension exist?
<didrocks> and other bug fixes
<didrocks> it does
<didrocks> it's a prototype though
<seb128> in a working/feature complete state?
<didrocks> have a lot of lacking feature
<seb128> k
<didrocks> and doesn't integrate DnD from Nautilus to desktop for instance
<willcooke_> I say we stick with what we know works
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/csoriano/org.gnome.desktop-icons < is the extension
<Trevinho> I guess integrating with nautilus is the hardest part, as it would probably need some new APIs
<didrocks> I would suggest we keep Nautilus 3.26, and work on the extension in parallel
<Trevinho> so, not really something we could reuse easily
<oSoMoN> is there a clear development schedule for that extension?
<Trevinho> yeah, agree
<seb128> no
<didrocks> as we will be likely be the only ones wanting this with some of the communities
<seb128> csoriano doesn't plan to work on it
<didrocks> there are items to get worked out on the issue tracker
<jbicha> I think option 1 is what upstream expected from us, although I'm sure they hoped Canonical would choose option 3 now and help make it great
<didrocks> but it's more a PoC
<didrocks> we will need to work on it for keeping the desktop if it's what we want in the long term
<didrocks> that will give us spare time, post FF, to work on it IMHO
<didrocks> (I'm happy to have a look after March)
<seb128> option 1 is what I told upstream on IRC we would likely do before holidays
<didrocks> sounds like there is not surprise in this meeting, I was for option 1 as well :)
<oSoMoN> sounds like option 1 is the only reasonable one
<didrocks> no*
<oSoMoN> so not much choice
<seb128> one option we didn't list (but I don't know how doable it is) is to to distro patch revert the feature drop in 3.28
<didrocks> https://gitlab.gnome.org/csoriano/org.gnome.desktop-icons/issues/1
<didrocks> FYI is what is mainly lacking ^
<seb128> but my understanding is that they drop the code because it blocks some refactoring they want to do
<jbicha> I think we should consider disabling desktop icons by default even though it makes sense to stay with nautilus 3.26 for 18.04
<seb128> so probably not easy to revert
<didrocks> seb128: basically, Nautilus will have a real backend at some point
<didrocks> (unsure if it's for 3.28)
<didrocks> from that point, reverting will be really hard
<oSoMoN> is nautilus 3.26 going to work well with the rest of the stack being 3.28 ?
<Trevinho> jbicha: mh, not sure... I'm not a lover of them, but still otherwise it's just an empty space to me.
<didrocks> however, from the extension, we need to help shaping the backend API
<Trevinho> and people is used to have them around
<didrocks> which is why it's interesting to contribute ASAP
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: normally apps aren't broken in such cases
<jbicha> Trevinho: I'm not saying we need to disable desktop icons; I think we should think about it though :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, yes, it's mostly an application
<didrocks> if people are interested in more details about the topic: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues/158
<Trevinho> also so far gnome 3.28 in terms of G-S/muttter changes isn't really a thing.. At least unless they won't merge the fractional branches! :-|
<Trevinho> jbicha: yeah, sure... I just said my opinion :)
<jbicha> also a useful link: > https://csorianognome.wordpress.com/2017/12/21/nautilus-desktop-plans/
<didrocks> let's focus on 18.04 for now
<seb128> didrocks, I think it would be nice to help/work on that but that feels like post-LTS, or at least not before the features that are important for the LTS land
<jibel> to reply to jbicha disabling desktop icons by default will be a problem for the live session which has the installer, examples and oem setup icons on the desktop
 * Trevinho loves working with gnome's gitlab, btw :)
<didrocks> I think keeping the desktop drawing icons make sense, we have a big transition already for LTS users (unity -> G-S)
<didrocks> seb128: exactly my point (this is why I envision post FF)
<jibel> if desktop icons are disabled these links should be moved to the launcher
<seb128> let's see post FF what is most needed
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> so, I guess +1 for staying on nautilus 3.26 for the LTS?
<seb128> ubiquity is already in the launcher, examples might get removed from the desktop this cycle from what willcooke was saying
<seb128> oem setup I don't know
<seb128> didrocks, seems we have concensus on that option yes
<seb128> thanks for bringing the topic up :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<willcooke_> cool
<willcooke_> anyone got anything else?
<jbicha> (I support the nautilus 3.26 choice this cycle too)
<didrocks> I'll put a reference on the community hub
<willcooke_> thanks didrocks
<willcooke_> ok, if there is nothing else, I will end the meeting
<jbicha> the other concerned Ubuntu flavors (Budgie & Unity) should prepare for nautilus 3.28/3.30 for 18.10 though
<seb128> what do they need to prepare?
<jbicha> maybe something like the nemo-desktop app hack will actually work good enough for them
<seb128> ah, to have a desktop
<didrocks> yep, no G-S extension for them
<gQuigs> is there a plan for what to use all that wasted space where people expect a desktop?  I can't find it in the design docs..
<jbicha> they need to know that we don't necessarily plan to stay on nautilus 3.26 for long
<seb128> or just switch away from nautilus to nemo
<didrocks> I'll probably blog about it anyway on planet ubuntu (not this week, but maybe next one)
<didrocks> that way, they will get the memo and 6 months to prepare a plan :)
<jbicha> gQuigs: the idea is you use all that space for your running apps and don't spend time looking at an empty desktop ;)
<gQuigs> jbicha: right, but it loads by default to an empty desktop (right?), so everyone has to look at it...
<seb128> typical GNOME wishful thinking wanting users to behave as they expect and not as they do :p
<mdeslaur> who cares about users? ;)
<jbicha> gQuigs: GNOME 3 has always disabled desktop icons by default (so that's nearly 7 years now)
<seb128> exactly, especially those who don't use the computer the way we tell them!
<gQuigs> jbicha: yup, I was just expecting something to eventually happen with that space... oh qwll
<seb128> willcooke_, you should wrap :)
<willcooke_> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan  9 15:00:55 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-01-09-14.31.moin.txt
<willcooke_> thanks seb128
<gQuigs> I'll have my launchpad triage group target nautilus this week
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks!
<jbicha> gQuigs: I mean GNOME could do like the iPhone and have the "desktop" be the same thing as the app launcher
<seb128> at least that would be a rational for not letting files on there
<gQuigs> +1
<jbicha> they might even do that, but that would make it even more difficult for people who want to override the default to have desktop icons
<seb128> I don't think it would make sense to override the default in that case
<seb128> the desktop would become something else, deal with it
<didrocks> and posted
<seb128> it's just now that they force you into wasting the space
<gQuigs> jbicha: no reason to override it, most people just wants link to click there.. they'd get it
<seb128> which is stupid
<gQuigs> heh, I'll go suggest it
<jbicha> there was talk about reworking the Activites Overview to make it feel more integrated or something
<gQuigs> that was what they originally did (I don't remember that), but it was more confusing apparently
<gQuigs> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648456
<ubot5> Gnome bug 648456 in overview "Open the Activities Overview at start (launch)" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<willcooke_> andyrock, was it you working on the gnome disks patch to hide loop devices?
<seb128> willcooke_, it was him it's up for review on https://github.com/storaged-project/udisks/pull/460
<seb128> andyrock, it's probably worth trying to give upstream a nudge about that review?
<andyrock> yeah was checking that
<andyrock> i'll ping them
<seb128> thx
<willcooke_> thx seb128 andyrock
<willcooke_> andyrock, seb128 are you aware of something that could be done at a lower level, that would apply to the whole desktop?
<seb128> you mean?
<andyrock> where is the problem?
<andyrock> like for nautilus we can ignore it
<andyrock> the provided solution is already lower enough for most uses
<willcooke_> KDE have the same issue, and they felt that patching it out app by app was a bit of a pain
<willcooke_> wondering if you have any clever ideas
<andyrock> yeah that's the idea behind that patch
<andyrock> we use a userspace mount option
<andyrock> x-gdu.hide
<andyrock> kde can check for the same mount options
<andyrock> now I know that here gdu stands for "gnome-disk-utilities"
<andyrock> but that should not be an issue
<andyrock> we can easily change the name of the mount options
<andyrock> if this is needed at all
<willcooke_> andyrock, so if that goes in, would it help KDE as well?
<willcooke_> or *could* it?
<andyrock> they still need to patch the apps to check if a device was mounted with that option
<andyrock> but at least is generic
<andyrock> oooor we could also mount the snaps with the udiks ignore
<willcooke_> thanks andyrock
<andyrock> the problem was that gnome-disk-utilies does not (and does not want) to take that flag into considerations
<andyrock> but I guess they already are considering that nautilus does not show them
<andyrock> willcooke_: ENV{UDISKS_IGNORE}
<andyrock> check this
<andyrock> I guess snaps are not using this
<andyrock> also because I remember I wrote some rules to add this
<willcooke_> what's the comand to show why a package is installed?
<willcooke_> *command
 * willcooke_ checks rdepends
<willcooke_> night all
<oSoMoN> night
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, hi
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-10
<jbicha> duflu: hi, I don't have any updates on the headerbar issue besides when I pinged Khurshid in December (which you already found)
<duflu> jbicha, OK no problem, thanks. I would like to get us in sync with upstream more, but it's not a topic I'm super-passionate about
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hello didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<andyrock> morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey duflu andyrock
<andyrock> Laney: hey regarding the protobuf thing
<andyrock> do you still want to keep the python2 and python3 directories separated right?
<Laney> morning, urgh, had that display corruption again
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> andyrock: yeah, but it should be okay to patch before copying it as the changes are meant to work on 2 and 3 IIRC
<Laney> hey seb128, how's it going?
<seb128> Laney, good! you?
<andyrock> Laney: so what's the point on having two separates directories?
<andyrock> *separate
<didrocks> hey Laney, andyrock
<andyrock> hey didrocks seb128
<Laney> andyrock: it compiles in each one using a different python version, so to keep the build artefacts separate
<andyrock> kk
<Laney> moin didrocks
<andyrock> thanks :)
<Laney> seb128: gear cable on my bike broke while I was riding it last night :-(
<Laney> otherwise I'm ok
<Laney> had to get the drill out to open up the thing this morning
<Laney> one of the screws just disintegrated when trying to unscrew it
<Laney> stupid rust bucket
<Laney> ANYWAY!
<Laney> didrocks: you alright today?
<didrocks> I'm ok ;) still the same ear issues for I guess some months, but apart from that, everything is alright
<Laney> :'(
<willcooke> hi all
<duflu> o/
<duflu> tjaalton, I tested 4 x laptops today by 3 x versions of libinput. They all really need that fix. Although the newly propsed version feels slightly worse in these cases, it's vastly better than no fix
<duflu> Still, we'll wait and see how the proposed patch goes
<duflu> If it lands upstream
<tjaalton> right
<jibel> could someone review the patch attached to bug 1742403 and upload if it's fine?
<ubot5> bug 1742403 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "package network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu 1.8.4-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: installed network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742403
<jibel> it's blocking our tests on  hardware
<didrocks> jibel: sure, looks fine, sponsoring
<jibel> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> jibel: only bionic?
<jibel> didrocks, yes, although it could be SRUed to artful
<jibel> I'll prepare the SRU
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> jibel: both bionic/artful uploaded
<didrocks> (used 3.1 as version for artful SRU)
<jibel> didrocks, thank you
<kwah> hi, this is concerning bug 1741886
<ubot5> bug 1741886 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GNOME shell crashes with sig 11 upon monitor disconnect" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741886
<kwah> duflu suggested some actions to upload crash file
<kwah> but ubuntu-bug nor apport-cli doe not seem to upload crash-file
<kwah> *does not
<duflu> kwah, I just updated the bug again
<duflu> and good night
<andyrock> Laney: how to put more than one origin url in dep-3?
<Laney> andyrock: sounds like multiple patch files?
<andyrock> yeah I put just the biggest one
<andyrock> ah
<andyrock> so a patch file for each commit
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> I'll update again the debdiff
<Laney> do those patches work for you?
<andyrock> yep
<Laney> sweet
<Laney> thanks for trying them :D
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, hi
<didrocks> jbicha: hey, when you get some time, mind reviewing https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=791276?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 791276 in general "Include a setting for over-amplification (allowing setting the volume over 100%)" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> didrocks: is that setting not going to be in gnome-control-center in Ubuntu 18.04?
<didrocks> jbicha: on Ubuntu 18.04, it will, on upstream GNOME, it won't
<andyrock> Laney: I split the patch in 3 + one to add the python3 directory
<Laney> andyrock: you can do the directory bit in debian/rules
<andyrock> ah right
<Laney> what you had was good in that respect
<Laney> just swap 2to3 for the patches
<Laney> (imo)
 * didrocks notes the lack of h!
<Laney> https://nethackwiki.com/wiki/Mind_flayer
<Laney> scary
<didrocks> ahah :)
<jbicha> didrocks: how do I actually test the patch? what UI respects that setting being turned on?
<didrocks> jbicha: nothing yet, basically there is a patch up for review for a couple of months on GNOME Shell, and a reviewed patch in g-s-d, waiting for G-S to be reviewed
<didrocks> (see the linked bugs)
<didrocks> only the schema has been committed
<didrocks> but G-S seems to wait on "where the settings will be accepted" to start a review
<didrocks> hence allan opening the bug in Tweaks
<didrocks> as Settings isn't going to land as the maintainer wants it to be in accessibility
<jbicha> it feels a bit backwards to me, as currently it adds a button that doesn't do anything ;)
<didrocks> same :p but at least, if ok OK-COMMIT without pushing it, I think that will be enough
<jbicha> maybe we could commit all but the meson part so that it wouldn't actually be shipped but translators could start translating
<didrocks> oh good idea
<didrocks> want me to split the commit?
<jbicha> could you ask Allan or in #gnome-design to review the description wording?
<didrocks> jbicha: the description is the one he proposed to me for g-c-c
<jbicha> and could you find someone to do a gsettings-desktop-schemas release this week?
<didrocks> jbicha: let me forward you that part of that email
<didrocks> jbicha: well, if the schema isn't there, basically, the panel doesn't display, correct? (so doesn't really need to have a release this week)
<didrocks> and it won't be installed
<didrocks> jbicha: fwed the relevant part
<jbicha> oh wow, I didn't realize the setting would hide if it can't find the schemas. That's cool
<didrocks> jbicha: I made a typo at first on the key
<didrocks> took me a good 10 minutes to find why the panel wasn't showing up at all :p
<andyrock> Laney: done
<jbicha> didrocks: do you have GNOME commit rights?
<didrocks> jbicha: I don't
<didrocks> jbicha: you want me to split the commits and post this (so that you can commit the settings part without meson)?
<jbicha> just a moment, we might need the file in meson in order for the strings to be translatable
<didrocks> so actually, not having the schema shipped is a good thing :)
<ayan> all: is quarter-tiling enabled in 17.10?  i upgraded (a long time ago) but it doesn't seem to be active.  i wonder how to enable it if possible.
<jbicha> didrocks: ok, could you add the sound file to po/POTFILES.in and go ahead and split the meson part into a separate patch?
<jbicha> ayan: no
<didrocks> jbicha: sure! doing
<ayan> jbicha: so quarter tiling isn't available?
<didrocks> ayan: it's not implemented yet under GNOME Shell: https://wiki.gnome.org/GeorgesNeto/MinutesOfFeaneron/Tiling
<didrocks> planned for 3.30 (3.28 is the current development version)
<ayan> ah!  sorry -- i was misread this: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/whats-new-going-to-be-in-ubuntu-1710-artful-aardvark
<ayan> err -- 'i misread this:'
<didrocks> half-tiling is available (which is new under GNOME Shell in 3.26, which is what we ship in 17.10), not quarter tiling though
<jbicha> *resizable* half-tiling was new in 3.26
<didrocks> jbicha: bug updated
<jbicha> didrocks: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-tweak-tool/commit/?id=0d0fe3c ( I left out the README change )
<didrocks> jbicha: thanks! :)
<jbicha> it still would be nice to have a gsettings-desktop-schemas release to make it easier to test on Rawhide or wherever
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, I would try to poke people, hoping having more chances than with the reviews :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> hey tkamppeter
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, how's it going?
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, can you sponsor Avahi for me again? They have pulled Debian's fix for the FTBFS but as my patch did not make it from -proposed to release before, it is not in. I have added a new debdiff to bug 1736757 and reopened it.
<ubot5> bug 1736757 in avahi (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Avahi does not support local-only services via the loopback interface" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736757
<seb128> hey tkamppeter
<seb128> kenvandine, I can have a look yes
<kenvandine> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> ups, that was supposed to be a reply to tkamppeter :p
<seb128> kenvandine, yw :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, as kenvandine is still on vacation (probably answering on his phone from some beach with his kids running around him), can you look into the Avahi upload and also into the other problems, once the systemd bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1721839, upstream https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/7109 and also my NEW packages cpd-libs, cpd-backend-cups, and cpd-backend-gcp?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721839 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[REGRESSION] Services asked for by UDEV do not get triggered" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, i start vacation tomorrow actually :)
<kenvandine> seb128, do you have any suggestions for someone that can help look at that systemd issue?
<seb128> kenvandine, I would say foundation, xnox or maybe slangasek has another suggestion
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, can you try pinging them?
<tkamppeter> seb128, is there an IRC channel of the Foundations team?
<seb128> tkamppeter, they are on #ubuntu-devel as you figured out :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, you better ask your question rather than just saying "hi" and expecting people to repond to that
<tkamppeter> seb128, kenvandine, can you do the sponsoring of my Avahi package and also have a look at my packages in NEW?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes
<tkamppeter> OK, thanks.
<willcooke> night all, off to London tomorrow and in meetings, so might not be around much.  Telegram if you need anything
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-11
<Nafallo> morning desktopers!
<duflu> Morning Nafallo
<duflu> (which looks a lot like mid-afternoon here)
<didrocks> good morning
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<duflu> Morning didrocks, flexiondotorg
<didrocks> hey duflu
<andyrock> good morning!
<Nafallo> duflu: morning is a state of mind. coffee-infused state in my case ;-)
<Nafallo> where's seb?
<duflu> Here I think
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Nafallo> salut seb128! I want to harass you in private when you have time ;-)
<seb128> hey Nafallo, you can ask, I'm not settled down at the keyboard yet so might take a bit to reply though
<Laney> yo ho ho
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<duflu> Morning Laney. Is the tree still up then?
<Laney> hey seb128 duflu
<Laney> seb128: good, I fixed my bike last night, was easy in the end :-)
<Laney> duflu: nope, it is now exiled to Siber^Wthe front garden
<Laney> but I did see it out of the window looking all forlorn
<didrocks> eeeehey Laney
<Nafallo> people are really panicy about meltdown and spectre... but not until their vacations were over. *sigh*
<Laney> moin didrocks!
<Laney> andyrock: yo, did you upload the wrong diff for protobuf the second time? it doesn't have 3 patches :P
<andyrock> mmm
<andyrock> wait a moment
<Laney> I can probably fix that quickly if you don't have it
<Laney> so no big deal
<andyrock> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/353067043/protobuf.debdiff
<czajkowski> Good morning lovely desktoppers :) Upgraded to 17.10 yesterday - it's rather nice - Thank you
<andyrock> Laney: are you sure did you pick the correct one?
<andyrock> it looks like theare are three patches here
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/xYnJ2jJf/
<didrocks> czajkowski: thanks for the feedback :)
<Laney> andyrock: errrrrrrrrrr no, but that's not on bug #1735160 ?
<ubot5> bug 1735160 in httmock (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Please backport python3-macaroonbakery 0.0.6-1 [universe] from bionic" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735160
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/httmock/+bug/1735160/comments/13
<Laney> hmm wait
<czajkowski> didrocks: de rien :)
<Laney> oh yeh /o\
<czajkowski> didrocks: only thing borked for me is my trackpad, refuses to do right click even when I installed tweak tools :/ but will work out why
<willcooke> hi gang
<seb128> hey willcooke, how is London ?
<seb128> hey czajkowski, how are you?
<duflu> czajkowski, two finger right click?
<czajkowski> seb128: all good thanks, just need to shake this blasted cough off before travels kick in :)
<willcooke> seb128, raining \o/
<seb128> lol
<czajkowski> duflu: 2 or 1 - neither work on a X1 carbon trackpad
<willcooke> Got to ride on the new trains today, they're 12 cars long now instead of 8
<duflu> czajkowski, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1699033
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1699033 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Two-finger right click does not work in 17.10 gnome-shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> seb128: on countdown to FOSDEM so that always makes me happy
<czajkowski> duflu: ironically I can't click that now :/
<czajkowski> duflu: that's it!!
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> thank you
<duflu> No worries
<duflu> Odd that the default doesn't work with modern multi-touch clickpads
<duflu> It probably should
<didrocks> czajkowski: hum, was it a new install or upgrade?
<duflu> Mine is always new install
<didrocks> ok, so its not a synaptic vs libinput, the 2 being installed thingy
<czajkowski> didrocks: upgrade
<czajkowski> didrocks: yes but there was some oddness on the upgrade, like who turns off the clock and calendar and a few other little quirks. Once popey told me about the tweaks tool I got everything really sorted bar the right click
<duflu> Interesting. People reported the clock and calendar was missing and I assumed they had made a mistake
<didrocks> what have you changed in Tweaks? That could help us smooth the upgrade for 18.04
<czajkowski> duflu: eh no :) it's kinda the one thing I look at daily, one I thing I need to work out is how to show multiple timezones on the clock - used to be able to by adding multiple timezones
<czajkowski> duflu: clock and calendar turned on
<czajkowski> didrocks: ^
<czajkowski> didrocks: battery amount left - now turned on
<czajkowski> didrocks: buttons to the LEFT :D not for everyone but am so used to it I had to put them back
<popey> heheh
<czajkowski> didrocks: right clicking of the track pad was borked so tried to fix that it's working just not everywere so I think there is an actual bug with it
<didrocks> ok, so battery/buttons are things that we wanted that way (and not tweaking that hidden % option :p)
<didrocks> let me look at the clock/calendar options
<czajkowski> didrocks: but why would you not want t know what amount of battery is left :)
<didrocks> czajkowski: the icon is enough to know where I'm at :)
<didrocks> and I have a notification when it's really low
<didrocks> so, when I need to plug it in
<czajkowski> ;interesting
<czajkowski> see this is why it's so nice to be able to configure things :)
<didrocks> got used to only using the icon when android did this
<didrocks> yes! :)
<didrocks> it*
<didrocks> czajkowski: I don't find any settings in Tweaks about date/calendar
<didrocks> ah, apart from adding seconds and weeks numbers
<didrocks> but those are adjusting them to add more infos
<didrocks> not that they don't appear at all
<czajkowski> in TOp bar
<didrocks> yep, there is clock: add date / seconds
<czajkowski> my clock was off for date.
<czajkowski> but I didnt add seconds
<didrocks> yeah, it's expected, the default is name of the day + hour
<didrocks> that's what you got by default, correct?
<czajkowski> ok cool
<czajkowski> thank you :)
<didrocks> (I thought you didn't get any clock displayed?)
<willcooke> Trevinho, what's your github nick?
<didrocks> willcooke: ahah, had to find it to ping him this morning as well :)
<willcooke> didrocks, :DDD
<andyrock> 3v1n0 guessing :D
<didrocks> willcooke: 3v1n0
<willcooke> nope
<didrocks> it is
<andyrock> https://github.com/3v1n0
<didrocks> https://github.com/3v1n0
<didrocks> @3v1n0 doesn't work though
<didrocks> in a bug report on the ubuntu project
<willcooke> huh
<willcooke> odd
<duflu> But it says he's in Italy
<duflu> That's hardly ever true
<willcooke> :D
<andyrock> ahahaha
<didrocks> lies, indeed!
<tjaalton> duflu: I see you added me to ubuntu-audio-dev, but I was just asked to sponsor some uploads :)
<willcooke> bah I give up.  Trevinho I've tried to "@" you on this:  https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/51
<duflu> tjaalton, Doesn't matter... turns out you're already elite enough to be a member indirectly
<duflu> via other teams
<tjaalton> ah
<duflu> Later
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> stupid paperwork kept me afk almost all morning :/
<andyrock> willcooke: maybe he's not part of CanonicalLtd
<andyrock> ah he is
<czajkowski> would be a harsh way to find out you're in the group anymore :)
<Laney> andyrock: would a good changelog entry for py-macaroon-bakery be "Backport from Bionic to Xenial" "Allow the version of six that we have in Xenial" and "Use protocol buffers version 2 as this is what is available in Xenial (3 is in Bionic)"?
<andyrock> yup, maybe you could mention also python3-requests and python3-tz
<andyrock> ah no forget about it
<andyrock> Laney: it's fine as you said
<Laney> okies
<Laney> thanks!
<andyrock> thanks for taking care of this <3
<Laney> andyrock: hmm, py-macaroon-bakery needs nacl 1.1.2 but xenial only has 1.0.1
<andyrock> mmm
<andyrock> i remembered I did something about that before holidays
<andyrock> let me check
<andyrock> if I remeber correctly I lowered done the nacl dependency but there were a small change in the code
<andyrock> but it's not in the debdiff
<andyrock> for sure in the ppa
 * andyrock is not used to work with debdiffs
<andyrock> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/349079783/py-macaroon-bakery_0.0.6-1ubuntu2_0.0.6-1ubuntu3.diff.gz
<andyrock> Laney: ^^^
<andyrock> if you want I can  make a new debdiff
<andyrock> sorry about that :(
<andyrock> backporting python3-nacl was not an option
<Laney> andyrock: alright, no worries, thanks for the diff
<Laney> that sounds better than backporting more stuff indeed :P
<andyrock> also I just realized I removed that python3.patch from the series but not the actual file :O
<andyrock> hey hey sil2100
<andyrock> good timing
<andyrock> sil2100: do you mind taking a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/httmock/+bug/1735160/comments/14
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1735160 in protobuf (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Please backport python3-macaroonbakery 0.0.6-1 [universe] from bionic" [Undecided,In progress]
<andyrock> in a nutshell we need to SRU py-macaroon-bakery from B to X
<andyrock> should we target 17.10 too?
<Nafallo> are there known issues with turning on bluetooth on 18.04 currently?
<Nafallo> the menu says Off, and gives me an option to turn it off. settings says it's off and only the color changes when I click on the slide button.
<andyrock> Nafallo: did it use to work in previous releases?
<Nafallo> yes
<Nafallo> 17.04 at least. I didn't stay long enough on 17.10 to test :-P
<andyrock> maybe didrocks knows more
<Nafallo> i.e. it last worked on Unity ;-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<Nafallo> I think bluetooth is on though... the LED on my Lenovo x201 is on :-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, can you upload my Avahi package of bug 1736757?
<ubot5> bug 1736757 in avahi (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Avahi does not support local-only services via the loopback interface" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736757
<sil2100> andyrock: hey! Yes, it's as L_aney mentioned on the bug
<andyrock> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> andyrock: all valid upgrade paths should be satisfied - there are certain exceptions of course, but this is the general rule
<andyrock> Laney: I'll check what needs to be done
<andyrock> sil2100: we can forget about 17.04 right?
<andyrock> Laney: at least we have python3-protobuf in 17.10 \o/
<didrocks> andyrock: I think it's rather duflu who is the bluetooth expert. bluetooth never really worked when I try it
<Nafallo> now it turns on for the slider, but says it's off underneath O_O
<Nafallo> and dmesg said stuff about connecting and disconnecting usb while it was still off everywhere, nothing now that it said on for the slider :-P
<Nafallo> I may want to reboot in a bit and see if that helps :-)
<Nafallo> same in the menu, off and I can trigger off. but the settings work now :-)
<andyrock> Laney: I added a comment to describe what needs to be done to backport in Artful
<andyrock> if you need the debdiffs let me know
<Nafallo> I'll catch teh bluetooth expert later ;-)
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, yes, I have a look this afternoon
<tkamppeter> OK.
<seb128> tkamppeter, uploaded
<willcooke> andyrock, might be a bit slow here, but I dont think there is much need for 17.10 since LP doesnt run there.  If noone else needs that version of bakery, I'd say its not worth it
<andyrock> the problem is not the version of the bakery
<andyrock> but all the packages that the backer depends on
<andyrock> so e.g. py-macaroon-bakery requires py-macaroons
<andyrock> version 0.12
<andyrock> both in artful and in xenial there is version 0.10
<andyrock> if we update in xenial to 0.12 we need to update in artful too
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks.
<willcooke> andyrock, ahh, got ya.  bummer
<tkamppeter> seb128, can you also have a lokk at my NEW packages?
<mdeslaur> has anyone found a decent workspace switcher extension?
<willcooke> mdeslaur, not I.  I'm just using hot keys
<mdeslaur> oh! mouse scroll over applications button
<mdeslaur> that works
<mdeslaur> nice
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, you don't just use ctrl+alt+â­¡/â­£ to switch workspaces?
<mdeslaur> margarita in my left hand, mouse in my right. You want me to let go of both just to switch workspaces?
<willcooke> :DD
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mdeslaur> mouse scroll over the applications button is great and is just what I was looking for
<willcooke> Another satisfied customer
<willcooke> hey cyphermox, can you tell me what the fix was for:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1727237 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1727237 in systemd (Ubuntu Artful) "systemd-resolved is not finding a domain" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> Was it "just" a config change?
<didrocks> mdeslaur: your testcase was exactly the one I thought when enabling the option :)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: heh, yours probably had a glass of nice wine ;)
<didrocks> shhhhhhhhh ;)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<cyphermox> willcooke: more like a workaround than a fix
<cyphermox> but yeah, it looks like the config change was good enough?
<cyphermox> this kind of doesn't make sense since the behavior looks more like no caching and things failing because of that
<willcooke> cyphermox, ack thx.  Is there any more testing we can do with that?  And I assume that backporting to Artful isnt really worth it right?
<seb128> cyphermox, willcooke, what was the config change/fix? the bug doesnt have much clue, also it's "fix commited" does it mean the fix is pending upload but not uploaded yet?
<cyphermox> willcooke: seb128: I have no clue why xnox set it to Fix Committed, presumably because he had some code ready, but I do not know
<cyphermox> as far as I can tell from comment #12, what worked was disabling caching.
<seb128> so we assume there is a fix but there is no evidence that's the case?
<cyphermox> seb128: ask xnox?
<seb128> xnox, ^
<seb128> willcooke, I don't think that issue has been resolved, at least it doesn't look like it's the case from the bug/uploads
<willcooke> seb128, thanks. Lets see what xnox says
<cyphermox> seb128: fwiw, I agree, there needs to be more testing done and there will have to be some fix in systemd code
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, oh and happy new year btw :)
<willcooke> tkamppeter, do you know what the source of the "Added printer XYZ...." notifications that pop up quite often is?  I dont get it at home, but in the office an HP something-or-other pops up about once an hour.
<willcooke> Could be a network blip which causes it to get re-added or something like that
<seb128> willcooke, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789490
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789490 in printers ""Printer added" notification appears every few minutes" [Normal,New]
<willcooke> ah ha! Thanks seb128, I will read that
<seb128> yw, not very useful though, it's known/reported but nobody looked at it/debugged
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> sad face
<seb128> yeah :/
<willcooke> I think my theory could  be correct
<willcooke> I think when the DHCP address gets renewed, thats when it pops up
<willcooke> Will comment on that bug
<seb128> yeah, could well be
<seb128> unsure those notifications are ever useful
<seb128> I get one of those every time I work for a coffee nearby
<willcooke> hmm, I quite like that it says "Hey!  I did a thing and found a printer"
<seb128> and I neither care about that printer nor have the permission to use it
<willcooke> but not every 10 mins otr what ever
<seb128> I guess it's useful when you buy a new printer and connect it and it just works
<seb128> but when connecting to a random wifi what you are looking for is probably not to know what printers are available
<seb128> but yeah, tricky to make the difference :/
<mdeslaur> unless you are actively trying to print something, I don't know why you'd want to get those notifications. my 2c
<xnox> cyphermox, willcooke, seb128 - so two things. I did set it to fix committed, when i committed in systemd-git to disable dns caching. But there was no positive responses on the bug stating that that fixes things. Secondly, I have realised that potentially network-manager resolved plugin doesn't correctly mark discovered domains as search-domains, and passes them as routing domains only. I think that bit also needs fixing.
 * xnox reads comment #12
<xnox> hm, there is a request on how to test things.
<xnox> maybe i should prepare a package in an silo with caching disabled and ask people to test things?
<xnox> hmmm maybe UCL uses that wifi hotspot solution
<cyphermox> xnox: NM dns plugin setting things as a domain or search-domain would not make a difference for the bug
<xnox> ack
<cyphermox> xnox: as I mentioned yesterday, I can trek out to test with Cache disabled on friday, maybe?
<xnox> yeap, you did. And it's the same arubababababah network thing right?
<cyphermox> yeah
<xnox> cause my attempts to find that one in the wild, were so far futile.
<cyphermox> starbucks is evil
 * xnox this is like Pokemon Go
<cyphermox> I have two locations that "work" in that they exhibit the bug, they're just 40 km out.
<xnox> cyphermox, you have incentives ;-)
<tkamppeter> willcooke, the "Printer Added" should be triggered when CUPS creates a print queue. Then CUPS shouts into the D-Bus and some GUIs (like GNOME) make use of these notifications.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, print queues are automatically created by cups-browsed, based on DNS-SD broadcasts.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, usually a queue is created when a printer is turned on or connected or when the computer enters a network with a printer.
<cyphermox> xnox: yeah, I was wondering what the hell this weird email from starbucks was
<tkamppeter> willcooke, the queue is removed when the printer is turned off or disconnected, the computer leaves the network, or cups-browsed stops.
<xnox> cyphermox, it was so bilingue!
<tkamppeter> willcooke, this should not be every 10 minutes.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, can it be that your Wi-Fi connection is very unstable?
<tkamppeter> xnox, hi
<tkamppeter> xnox, did you see mu message on #ubuntu-devel?
<xnox> tkamppeter, i have
<tkamppeter> xnox, any idea to get this working again?
<Trevinho> willcooke: that was missing a trailing 0 :)  or should I fix this as it was in gnome gitlab? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOMEInfrastructure/sysadmin-bin/issues/2 :-D
<seb128> good morning Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi seb128, had some pure night hacking back.... This timezone isn't really mine :-|
<seb128> haha
<willcooke> tkamppeter, ack, thanks.  I'm pretty sure that it's on DHCP renew.
<willcooke> grrr.  And of course while I have a tail running on syslog it doesn't bloody do it, does it.
<willcooke> xnox, re: n-m/resolved bug - do I understand correctly, you're on the case?
<willcooke> xnox, if so, I'm travelling over the weekend, so will happily test PPAs etc
<xnox> willcooke, i have theories and no access to a bad network to test them.
<xnox> willcooke, and it's non-trivial to test things; as one needs to have cached state locally and/or two machines with different sets of things (as access points tend to "remember" macs / authentications)
<Nafallo> meh. my friend with an Aruba at home moved to China for a year, or I might have been able to help test stuff :-P
<Nafallo> xnox: in case you need testing on UBNT UniFi I have stuff :-)
<Nafallo> fwiw etc
<xnox> Nafallo, you run a wifi hotspot with a 3rd party captive portal by default, at home? =)
<Nafallo> xnox: my captive portal is in my local dmz, but yeah... :-)
<Nafallo> well, public and server is setting in the next room ;-)
 * Nafallo goes and read the bug properly
<tkamppeter> xnox, who at Ubuntu is doing systemd?
<seb128> tkamppeter, xnox is :)
<Nafallo> the bug mentions several vendors of hotspots, but only specifically starbucks and aruba. do we know which others?
<Nafallo> I'm happy to reinstall one of my 10 laptops with 18.04 or 17.10 and try :-)
<Nafallo> hmm. I have access to cisco guest portal at work as well, coming to think of it :-)
<seb128> Nafallo, I'm not sure that bug is that well understood
<seb128> or define on what portals/env have the issue
<Nafallo> agreed.
<Laney> those BT fon hotspots are quite good for captive portal testing in the UK, depending on the bug
 * Laney can see one from here
<Nafallo> could it be helpful if I test Cisco and UniFi then? :-)
<seb128> Nafallo, I guess it would
<seb128> best thing it works :)
<Nafallo> alright. I'll go grab 18.04 daily then.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, the issue is bug #1727237
<ubot5> bug 1727237 in systemd (Ubuntu Artful) "systemd-resolved is not finding a domain" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727237
<Laney> seb128: yeah I think I tried it last year and it didn't happen on this hotspot
<willcooke> Laney, yeah, I dont think it "works" (breaks) on FON
<willcooke> or, annoyingly, that one that we found from the London office
<willcooke> right, heading for the train.  layers
<willcooke> laters
<jbicha> seb128: could you subscribe the appropriate bug teams to woff2 for MIR bug 1742743 ?
<ubot5> bug 1742743 in woff2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] woff2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742743
<Nafallo> Ubiquiti UniFi works w/ 18.04
<Nafallo> will check Cisco ISE tomorrow.
<Nafallo> I just need to connect to a guest network and get the portal page, right?
<tkamppeter> seb128, there is another bug which needs sponsoring: bug 934291 needs sponsoring of cups-pk-helper with the patch from comment #53.
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<Nafallo> xnox, cyphermox: ^--
<Nafallo> I can probably pop by the train station and test with a Swedish train tomorrow as well ;-)
<Nafallo> not sure what they run...
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok
<seb128> jbicha, done, desktop-bugs subscribed
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-12
<duflu> RAOF, or anyone able to sponsor, can you please help with bug 1742750 ?
<ubot5> bug 1742750 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio 1:11.1-1ubuntu3 will not start due to invalid /etc/pulse/default.pa file" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742750
<RAOF> duflu: Sure; testing locally.
<duflu> RAOF: Yes, it's working well here
<RAOF> duflu: Enjoy your new pulseaudio
<duflu> RAOF: Thanks(?) I guess it will appear after lunch
<RAOF> And once the build queue settles down :)
<RAOF> And won't make it out of -proposed until the build farm is fully back up. 🍇
<tjaalton> duflu: what about the sru's then?
<duflu> tjaalton, your timing is amazing
<duflu> tjaalton, I have no involvement in those so ask Hui
<tjaalton> I uploaded them
<tjaalton> do they need changes too?
<duflu> tjaalton, no the problems of last night were bionic-only
<tjaalton> ok, good
<duflu> in fact bionic-proposed only
<duflu> tjaalton, although it's not out of bionic proposed yet. Might be too early to SRU the others yet
<tjaalton> they're on the queue until after the weekend
<tjaalton> I won't review my own uploads ;)
<tjaalton> with the SRU team hat on
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> and happy Friday!
<jibel> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel
<jibel> Afternoon duflu
<duflu> Happy intel-microcode update day
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg, how goes?
<willcooke> hi all
<willcooke> Today's thought: I miss the "Think Light" from my x220.  The backlit keyboard is ooookkkkkkkkk but not as useful as the light.
<willcooke> Laney, I see your train station is on fire.  :/
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg willcooke
<didrocks> hey guys
<duflu> Hey didrocks, seb128, flexiondotorg, willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey jibel, duflu, didrocks, seb128, flexiondotorg, willcooke
<seb128> hey duflu, lut oSoMoN
<duflu> willcooke, I think a backlit keyboard is probably better if you're trying to see the keys at least...?
<duflu> Not other things
<willcooke> duflu, I think that the general light levels being higher made the screen brightness less seem less intense and felt more comfortable for me
<willcooke> but yeah, the general usefulness of having a torch on the computer was quite handy
<Laney> moin
<Laney> willcooke: yeah :'((((((((((((((
<Laney> supposed to use it tomorrow too
<Laney> i predict... a rail replacement bus...
<willcooke> :((
<oSoMoN> let's attempt fixing a nine year old bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512305
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 512305 in Shell Integration "Set Firefox as the default web browser using xdg-settings" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<willcooke> oSoMoN, :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: once it's fixed, I'll make the typical user's comment: "it's about time!" :)
<didrocks> or just "finally"
<didrocks> your pick :)
<willcooke> ha
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: Can you point me at your snapcraft.yaml for Chromium please?
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, not sure if this is the same one oSoMoN is using, but might get you started: https://git.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snappy-packaging/tree/snapcraft.yaml
<tkamppeter> seb128, did you have a look at bug 934291, for sponsoring cups-pk-helper?
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<flexiondotorg> Thanks willcooke
<jamesh> willcooke: I had a (long) hangout with neimeyer and zyga.  I think I should be able to make some forward progress on themes for snaps, and portals.  I've updated some fo the trello cards with details, and niemeyer said he'd post some notes to the snapcraft forums.
<willcooke> nice one, thanks jamesh.  Late one tonight eh?
<jamesh> willcooke: yeah.  It was originally scheduled for yesterday, but niemeyer couldn't make it.  This evening's one went for 2.5 hours.
<willcooke> jamesh, ooof.  Thanks for staying up late
<willcooke> staying around
<jamesh> willcooke: finding a time for Brazil, Europe and Australia is hard :)
<willcooke> heh
<oSoMoN> flexiondotorg, willcooke: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+git/chromium-snap/+ref/stable
<flexiondotorg> oSoMoN: Perfect, thanks!
<oSoMoN> I should probably delete https://git.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snappy-packaging/, it's terribly outdated
<oSoMoN> or use it to push my branches
<jbicha> I think the team namespace is better
<jbicha> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning jbicha
<oSoMoN> agreed, I'll recycle that repository to push my branches
<willcooke> oSoMoN, know anything about this? https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/news/public-money-public-code
<oSoMoN> willcooke, no I wasn't aware, I saw a link fly by this morning but didn't have the time to read yet
<flocculant> willcooke: you lot got any plans to update gvfs at all this cycle - at least I'm assuming it's not just me seeing bug 1739537
<ubot5> bug 1739537 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "mtp volume is not removed when unplugging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739537
 * willcooke checks Debian
<seb128> flocculant, we are likely to update yet and even if we didn't that seems a bug and candidate for a bugfix?
<jbicha> flocculant: if you want the fix faster, why don't you ask gvfs upstream to release a 1.34.2 with that fix?
<flocculant> jbicha: don't particularly want it faster - and the day after 18.04 releases I'll be looking for 18.10 anyway ;)
<flocculant> and I just wanted to know one way or the other ...
<flocculant> seb128: thanks - and ack :)
<jbicha> yes, we are likely to get that fix in to 18.04 before 18.04 is released
<flocculant> I'll forget all about that now - till I see an update to gvfs come through then - thanks all :)
<jbicha> flocculant: you asked the same question a month ago ;)
<flocculant> I guess in future I'll just hope you find things then - and won't bother mentioning stuff
<jbicha> no, it's fine to ask
<jbicha> I said then that February is likely https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/12/21/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t17:27
<jbicha> unless there is a 1.34.2 or unless someone cherry-picks the fix
<flocculant> jbicha: what you said included 'if', - that implies doubt to me ;)
<flocculant> all that aside - thanks all ;)
<didrocks> jbicha: hey! can you update the vte2.91 to latest please?
<didrocks> jbicha: the branch is out of sync and we have a GCI student who needs it :)
<didrocks> ok, just refreshed it quickly myself, easier :)
<andyrock> thanks Laney :)
<andyrock> I own you an infinite number of beers in Budapest :D
<Laney> hey andyrock
<Laney> yw, now you get to wait / hassle for reviews :P
<andyrock> sure thing
<andyrock> better than nothing :)
<Laney> definitely progress
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers
<willcooke> night all, have a good one
<oSoMoN> have a good wee-
<oSoMoN> week-end everyone
<grimmjow> hello
<grimmjow> cand i get some help installing cuckoo sandbox?
<grimmjow> anybody here?
<flocculant> grimmjow: this isn't a support channel - try #ubuntu
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-14
<mattcode> How can I stop pulseaudio automatically switching to my headphones? The jack detection is broken and it randomly switches from Line Out to Headphones in pavucontrol which distorts the sound and is very annoying.
<fossfreedom> mattcode, support is via the #ubuntu channel
<mattcode> thanks fossfreedom
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-07
<k_alam> jbicha: Hi, Good morning
<didrocks> good morning and happy new year
<duflu> Hi there didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Good morning everyone and happy new year!
<didrocks> happy new year jibel!
<duflu> And happy new year jibel and didrocks
<jibel> Hi duflu didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<jibel> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, jibel
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<clobrano> Morning everyone 0/
<clobrano> Happy new year
<didrocks> hey clobrano, happy new year to you too!
<Laney> HEY BUDDIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<didrocks> morning Laney!with-a-lot-of-exclamation-marks ;)
<seb128> hey hey hey, good morning desktopers and happy new year
<jamesh> morning seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 !
<oSoMoN> hey Laney !
<willcooke> hi all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke jamesh Laney, re didrocks oSoMoN :)
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh
<didrocks> re seb128 ;)
<didrocks> hey jamesh
<Laney> hey didrocks oSoMoN seb128 jamesh clobrano duflu jibel willcooke
<Laney> good holidays?
<duflu> Hi Laney. Somewhat relaxing, although there's always work to be done. You?
<duflu> And hi willcooke
<clobrano> hey Laney, didrocks :)
<duflu> And hi clobrano and seb128
<duflu> Hello world
<duflu> goto 10
<seb128> did anyone else got Cced on a 'conspiracies and character assassination in the name of Debian?' email?
<seb128> (e.g https://lists.debian.org/debian-project/2018/12/msg00042.html reposted, I wonder if the guy did try to Cc every @debian.org email or something)
<duflu> No. (?)
<Laney> Some DDs were saying that got it, but I didn't
<Laney> Maybe it went to spam though
<Laney> duflu: Good. I've almost learned to do the Rubik's cube
<duflu> willcooke, did you expect status reports? :)
<seb128> thx
<seb128> Laney, did you lean some of those 7 to 10 steps moves that allow to switch or rotate specific cubes? :)
<Trevinho> Morning folks!
<willcooke> duflu, probably not :)  We'll still do the bug review tomorrow in the meeting though.  If people have anything to add, then there's at least somewhere to add them
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, happy new year!
<Laney> seb128: some of them, yeah
<Laney> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> Laney: hey Iano, how are things?
<clobrano> hi duflu :)
<didrocks> morning Trevinho!
<Trevinho> didrocks: you too! :-)
<seb128> hey trevinho, clobrano, happy new year!
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, you too!
<Trevinho> seb128: had good holidays?
<seb128> yes, rather nice ones this year! you?
<seb128> we only missed out having some snow :/
<seb128> bah, my ubuntu-core-dev membership expired during the holidays grrrr
<clobrano> seb128: you too :)
<seb128> thx launchpad for the daily reminders while I was off work :p
<Laney> MUHAHAHAH
 * Laney looks forward to sponsoring all your work
<Laney> or get didrocks to do it #trailingcommas
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> and dh_missing --fail-missing :p
<didrocks> (should be just --fail now that it's dh_missing and not dh_install btw)
<andyrock> good morning!
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<jbicha> seb128: I can renew your membership. Could you please email developer-membership-board first for our records?
<willcooke> Hi jbicha, happy new year!
<Laney> hey andyrock jbicha, happy new year
<andyrock> happy new year!
<Laney> did you have good holidays?
<andyrock> yeah too long
<andyrock> feels weird to be back :)
<andyrock> you?
<Laney> you workaholic
<Laney> was nice, spent some time by the sea
<Laney> (even a tiny bit in the sea)
<Laney> ❄
<Laney> is there a process for uploading a new yaru? didrocks / clobrano?
<seb128> hey jbicha andyrock
 * Laney is interested because a fix is needed for new nautilus
<seb128> jbicha, shrug, k, I can do that
<andyrock> Laney: swimming of skippering? :D
<andyrock> *or
<clobrano> Laney: do you mean the deb package or snap?
<Laney> walking
<clobrano> or both :D
<Laney> clobrano: deb
<clobrano> Laney: ok, then didrocks knows it best :)
<clobrano> Laney: is it the fix already in master or is it a new content?
<Laney> it's there already
<Laney> just need to get it in
<clobrano> it looks like that, so far, all the content came from master branch, just tagged and released
<clobrano> I meant, there is no special branch for deb
<Laney> nod
<Laney> if that's the process I can do that, someone would just need to get the tag from me
<didrocks> clobrano: Laney: nothing defined, just fill changelog, tag, commit and push
<Laney> okey
<clobrano> Laney: I can tag the commit, if that's what you need
<Laney> clobrano: sure, that would be nice, thanks
<Laney> would also be good if you could fill in some details in the changelog about what's changed
<Laney> might be a lot though, no need for lots of details
<clobrano> Laney: that would take a while :D
 * clobrano agrees
<clobrano> Laney: would the tag be on HEAD or in an older commit?
<Laney> if you think that HEAD is good to release to disco, that one would be fine
<didrocks> clobrano: I generally file the changelog and tag that commit
<clobrano> didrocks: I see
<Laney> yah, the tag should point to the same thing that gets uploaded into disco
<clobrano> alright, so tagging an older commit would be a mess
<Laney> to do that you'd probably branch and then update the changelog on that branch
<Laney> but no need if master is bug-free (enough)
<clobrano> last release was 22nd of October
<clobrano> master would be nice, we added gtk2-dark support
<Laney> hmm still looks buggy though, I'll file a bug
<clobrano> oh, if that so, yes please
<Laney> wait a second
<Laney> might have messed up building this :P
<Laney> all the dates on the files in my .deb are Oct 22
<Laney> ah yeah it was buggy, weird that this worked when the MR was merged
<Laney> clobrano: ok let's wait a bit for that bug
<jbicha> yay, now seb128 is both the newest and oldest (or close enough) Core Dev
<seb128> haha
<seb128> thx jbicha :)
<jbicha> Łukasz beat me to it :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> thx Lukasz! :)
<clobrano> Laney: alright
<jbicha> Laney: are you able to verify LP: #1807127 easily? installing 18.10 32-bit is a pain 😞
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1807127 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Fixing bug #1795668 breaks thumbnail creation on 32-bit Ubuntu" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1807127
<jbicha> seb128: I guess you'll need to directly ask an SRU person to ignore LP: #1778322 to let your gvfs SRU in to bionic
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1778322 in samba (Ubuntu) "gvfs-smb-browse can't browse samba/smb tree" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778322
<seb128> jbicha, right, I didn't want to push to land a SRU before holidays but I know about it, thx for the reminder though
<Laney> jbicha: not particularly - to develop the fixes we used there I wrote a small program which used gnome-desktop and ran it in a container
<Laney> some flavours released 32 bit 18.04
<Laney> and 18.10
 * Laney forgot to eat lunch
<Laney> good start to the year
<Trevinho> I guess you eat enough during the holidays not to need more food :D
<Trevinho> Laney: in my recently upgraded disco VM I have an issue maybe you might help me to debug...
<Trevinho> I run it... and....
<Trevinho> So it stays... It's not frozen, mouse moves but it's like no user is available for login https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6jSM4W1R/image.png
<Trevinho> if I run in this my own gnome-session from jhbuild  and lock the screen, again there's no user in there so I can't unlock..
<Trevinho> my gdm log is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Czp7ykqXXN/
<Trevinho> while full log is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zMGbNGMSTT/
<Trevinho> Could be?
<Trevinho> gen 07 10:20:07 ubuntu-vmware gdm-launch-environment][1346]: AccountsService: Failed to identify the current session: No data available
<Laney> Trevinho: that's probably sd_something returning ENODATA
<Laney> sounds like logind issues to me
<Laney> does loginctl work properly?
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> It looks fine to me https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/14Vs7kD5/
<Laney> and over dbus?
<Trevinho> this is from ssh though, not sure if I can debug it from another place, but...
<Laney> something like busctl --system call org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager GetUserByPID u $$
<Laney> that's the kind of call that you can see failing in the logs
<Trevinho> `loginctl session-status c1` also seems fine
<Laney> loginctl uses a private connection I think, try using dbus normally
<Trevinho> Laney: busctl call works fine for me `o "/org/freedesktop/login1/user/_1000"`
<Trevinho> not if I'm passing 131 (gdm user)
<Trevinho> (PID 131 does not belong to any logged in user or lingering user)
<Trevinho> ah, pid, wait
<Laney> dunno
<Trevinho> `busctl --system call org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager GetUserByPID u 1797
<Trevinho> o "/org/freedesktop/login1/user/_131"`
<Trevinho> works fine (1797) is the pid of the gdm ran gnome-shell
<Laney> and one of those PIDs that was complaining?
<Trevinho> I should probably debug this from g-s to see what's is seeing, or not..
<Laney> if they're still around
<Trevinho> they're still around
<Trevinho> mh, complaining.... who?
<Laney> like 1031 is making colord complain in that log
<Laney> what is it, does that call work on it and is it in a logind session?
<Trevinho> ah, no it's not there anymore
<Trevinho> mh, I think colord didn't work much here all the times, but it should not be the problem
<Laney> same error there
<Laney> try with the PID of AccountsService if you want
<Laney> it's normal for some things to not be in login sessions though
<Trevinho> o "/org/freedesktop/login1/user/_131"
<Trevinho> this is for accountsservice pid
<Trevinho> 1346
<Trevinho> (gdm-session-worker)
<Laney> I think this is all probably a red herring
<Trevinho> yeah, could be
<Trevinho> mh thanks for the tips, when i've some more time I'll go into the details of the problem by checking at g-s + gdm code
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi, good afternoon, can you review few mr for ftbfs ?
<Trevinho> ok, links?
<Laney> Trevinho: Jan 04 15:30:57 nightingale gdm-launch-environment][2630]: AccountsService: ActUserManager: calling 'ListCachedUsers'
<Laney> this is missing in your log
<k_alam> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-calculator/+bug/1810727
<k_alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1810655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1810727 in Unity Calculator Scope "[FTBFS] Add missing dh-python to build depends (Disco)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1810655 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] Type cast error incompatible pointer type (Disco)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> Trevinho: I would also like to non-working scopes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1808671, but this requires a motu for gnote-scope as a replacement for tomboy. motu bug is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1810729
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1808671 in libunity (Ubuntu) "Drop non working scopes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1810729 in Ubuntu "[Needs-Packaging] Replace tomboy scope with gnote scope for unity (Disco)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> Trevinho: And please merge this (but don't release), https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1799008, once it lands in disco, I will open another mr to update version for 19.04 , both for greeter and u-c-c, while the above can go through sru.....
<k_alam> Another ftbfs is for indicator-application-gtk2, but bzr repo is out of sync...so manually attaching a patch there.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1799008 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update logo for cosmic" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> andyrock, https://trello.com/c/yDdxgCeo/142-upload-mutter-3301-4-to-debian-unstable-with-fix-for-gnome-shell-replace should be moved to done right?
<andyrock> seb128: done
<andyrock> thx
<andyrock> I did not tag myself in that tab and I forgot to update it
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<seb128> andyrock, the update-notifier fix, do you know why G_SPAWN_DO_NOT_REAP_CHILD was initially being used?
<andyrock> andyrock: I guess it was copy pasted from an above line where we actually watch for the subprocess
<Laney> yeah DO_NOT_REAP_CHILD without doing something with the child pid is not usually good
<seb128> Laney, context is https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/update-notifier/fix-zombie-1809505/+merge/361441
<Laney> nod
<seb128> but yeah, changes look good to me
 * seb128 does +1
<Laney> that will indeed result in zombies
<Trevinho> k_alam: no need to do this pass to trunk first, let's just do the SRU merging to SRU branches, which I can create if you want
<Trevinho> k_alam: I've reproposed the MP and done the bileto at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3577 need an ubuntu dev for publishing it though
<oSoMoN> good night all
<willcooke> night all
<k_alam> Trevinho: Thanks. Jbicha is sponsoring gnote-scope...Once it uploads I will add it to libunity
<ricotz> hi, is disco going to get gnome 3.32?
<andyrock> ricotz: yep
<ricotz> andyrock, noted :)
<andyrock> maybe better to ask seb128 or Laney  too :D
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-08
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<duflu> And with that, afternoon tea time
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> k, back, good morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> hey oSoMoN :)
<ricotz> good morning all
<seb128> hey ricotz, happy new year. how are you?
<Laney> yo
<duflu> lo Laney
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke, good morning u.k
<duflu> and hi ricotz
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> hi duflu
<ricotz> happy new year too :)
 * Laney nods
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney, ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, I am good, hoping to catch up a bit
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 didrocks ricotz willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz, happy new year
<Trevinho> Morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, willcooke, Trevinho
<Trevinho> Hey oSoMoN, all good? ☺️
<oSoMoN> all good! you?
<duflu> Trevinho, good morning, or longitudinally appropriate greeting
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: yes thanks
<Trevinho> duflu: ahaha, yeah morning is fine now
<ricotz> hey didrocks Laney oSoMoN
<seb128> hey trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: hi :-)
<clobrano> hi everyone 0/
<clobrano> didrocks: do you know if is it safe to use https://manpages.debian.org/jessie/git-buildpackage/git-dch.1.en.html for generating the changelog?
<clobrano> I just tried and the output looks fine at a first glance
<andyrock> morning!
<didrocks> clobrano: yeah, that's what I used as well TBH ;)
<clobrano> didrocks: yay, thanks :D
<didrocks> Too many details sometimes though
<didrocks> but if that's fine by you, don't really bother ;)
<clobrano> didrocks: I agree, I might modify something for very long merge branches like gtk2-dark. But it's still a huge help
<didrocks> yep, good scaffolding at least
 * Laney just did some Clouding™
<Laney> added some new machines to host appstream.ubuntu.com and deleted the old ones
<Laney> it mostly worked magically
<Laney> that's the cloud equivalent of "laney just opened firefox and read the news"
<willcooke> :)
<clobrano> Laney, didrocks: changelog ready
<Laney> neat
<didrocks> great!
<seb128> (on our way to start the meeting, just finishing an hangout)
<willcooke> sorry for the delay
<willcooke> ok
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-01-08
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan  8 14:33:43 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-01-08 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<tseliot> o/
<seb128> _o/
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> hey
<Nafallo> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<jbicha> 🎉
<willcooke> Happy new year!
<kenvandine> o/
<willcooke> Ok, so this will probably be a very short meeting
<willcooke> Everyone was on holiday, so not much in the way of weekly updates
<jibel> o/
<willcooke> Ive looked at the rls bugs, not much to see there
<willcooke> BB Incoming is clear
<willcooke> CC Incoming is clear
<willcooke> DD Incoming is clear
<willcooke> Just looking at the tracking bugs
<willcooke> BB has a few, but they all look like they are in hand
<willcooke> This one has an open question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1807460
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1807460 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Bionic) "Filenames with spaces not accepted when connecting to certificate-authenticated wifi" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> I'm dealing with it
<tjaalton> oops, o/
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> Everything else is in hand by the looks of things
<willcooke> Laney, do you want to take us through the proposed-migration list?
<kenvandine> :-D
<willcooke> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> k
<Laney> things that I think need someone assigning are
<Laney> ubuntu-make tests, libtheora tests, promoting nautilus stuff, glib2.0 build failure
 * Laney will look at the last one, perhaps jbicha reported that somewhere already
<jbicha> I didn't report yet
<Laney> k nm
<willcooke> Ubuntu Make tests, didrocks do you know if there is an active community maintainer for that?  I dropped an email to who I thought it was but didnt hear back.  It was over xmas though
<didrocks> willcooke: I doubt he's really active or will know what to do with the ssl issue
<seb128> I can look at the nautilus promotion
<didrocks> can be as simple as test certificates expering
<didrocks> or maybe will be way more complex and a python changes being API backward incompatible
<willcooke> is the Make one affecting anything else atm?  Is it a high priority issue?
<didrocks> (which already happened in the ssl modules, even the third digit "patch fix" serie has broken one)
<didrocks> willcooke: I think it's blocking some pygobject promotion from what I see
<seb128> I don't think it's blocking anything else
<seb128> ah
<willcooke> hehe
<seb128> right, holidays wiped my memory about that :p
<didrocks> (apport as well is blocking it btw)
<seb128> (I think apport goes down to valgrind needing to be fixed at this point that got assigned to Dimitri by Steve yesterday)
<didrocks> ok, so it's only Ubuntu Make
<willcooke> didrocks, would you mind adding it to your list for when you get a chance to look at it?
<didrocks> willcooke: if we agree to delay the isntaller work, yes
<didrocks> but it can mean a week pushing off, and we are already late on it
<didrocks> (last ssl issue was a week of debugging, hence that value)
<didrocks> and the issue was python itself
<willcooke> Well, if you can take a very quick look to see if it's easy, and if not... then we can revisit
<didrocks> define "very quick" please :)
<willcooke> didrocks, 3 hours
<seb128> that's not quick :p
<didrocks> k, let's see if I can get anything by this
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> thx didrocks
<willcooke> Who can look at the libtheora one?
<seb128> didrocks, if you know how to easily check if it's an expired certificate issue or a real bug just do that, if it's a real bug let's revisit who can own it?
<didrocks> seb128: I don't know, I have to look back at the code which certificate is used first
<didrocks> so, need digging
<seb128> k
<didrocks> then browsing on the web
<seb128> so what willcooke said
<seb128> not more than a couple hours
<seb128> then we revisit
<didrocks> 3 hours is short already to get that
<seb128> willcooke, I can look at libtheora, seems to be due to valgrind as well
<didrocks> or anyone else be my guest and be quicker ;)
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> k, that takes care of the list
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-01-08 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything they'd like to talk about?
<willcooke> 5
<willcooke> 4
<andyrock> nope
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan  8 14:52:45 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-01-08-14.33.moin.txt
<willcooke> Thanks all
<andyrock> thx
<Laney> ty
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> just tried, and worked on cosmic…
<didrocks> so not expired certificate
<didrocks> python again changed something in its ABI
<willcooke> grrrr
<seb128> should we just bounce back to foundations/doko?
<didrocks> last time I tried on ssl, it was a "needed fix"
<didrocks> needs to dig deeper, but I'm sure the exception they return has changed and that's why the test fails
<didrocks> but will look at it later, need a disco vm or upgrading maybe
<didrocks> the question is why a python upload doesn't trigger all autopkgtests
<Trevinho> willcooke: when you've a sec, please new team updates post :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, thanks for the reminder. Done
<willcooke> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/monday-14th-january-2019/9344
<Trevinho> nw, and tha
 * Laney hands Trevinho a pen to push around
 * Trevinho can't write
 * seb128 hands trevinho a text editor
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-09
<tjaalton> RAOF: fyi, egl-wayland is in sid now and should enter disco any time now
<RAOF> Yay!
<didrocks> good morning
<liuxg1> does anyone know how to set up wifi using command line for ubuntu mate? I have an application which is autostarted on power-up. I do not even need to login to let it run. However, I find that if I do not login, the wifi does not connect at all. The app needs to have network connection. thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<jibel> Good morning oSoMoN and didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> bonjour jibel
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke didrocks
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<willcooke> hey seb128!  It's chilly today
<didrocks> morning seb128
<didrocks> chilly here as well
<Laney> SURE is!
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, seb128
<andyrock> good morning!
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you today?
<andyrock> hey seb, good thanks! what about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, thx for the ubuntu-make autopkgtest fix!
<didrocks> seb128: yw! I would be more confident once autopkgtest will run, but it seems to be hours away with the kde stack pending
<seb128> yeah :/
<didrocks> but it should be ok, I have reproduced it in a vm, and fixed it here while still running in bionic as well (for the snap version)
<seb128> good :)
<willcooke> didrocks, oh you fixed it?!  Nice one!
<Laney> :3
<willcooke> jibel, 18.04 daily installed on the haunted laptop with no problems.
<willcooke> dinner time, night all
<oSoMoN> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-10
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> didrocks, hey in bionic I don't get any circle next to the clock showing there are pending notifications. Have you seen that bug?
<duflu> Found it. bug 1559491
<ubot5> bug 1559491 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent behaviour from the unread notifications dot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559491
<didrocks> duflu: I haven't, but I didn't run bionic for a long time
<didrocks> duflu: they are 2 kinds of notifications though, IIRC, those showing a dot, those which didn't (remembering Allan talking about it)
<duflu> Well, the notifications are hiding in there next to the calendar. I assume if that's true the the dot should be visible to tell you they are hiding there
<duflu> Also weird: My 1000Hz mouse now works properly in disco despite the systemd fix for it not being in disco
<duflu> Maybe the kernel has improved
<willcooke> g'morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke (cricket sounds follow)
<willcooke> how goes duflu?
<duflu> willcooke, goes well. Just about back up to full speed again post holidays
<duflu> You willcooke?
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Likewise, feel like I'm getting caught up
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<willcooke> Hopefully we can start on the interviews next week \o/
<willcooke> Anyone (other than j_ibel) using Ubiquity hardware for internet?
<jibel> I think it's spelt ubiquiti
<jibel> with a I at the end unlike the ubuntu installer
<willcooke> oh right
<jibel> it can be confusing on this channel
<willcooke> ha
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> I don't, but plan the future after moving ;)
<willcooke> hi Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> didrocks, :))  It's about the same price as a raspberry pi but seems to do everything I need with zero effort on my part
<duflu> o/   Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke didrocks duflu, how's it going?
<Laney> yeah I have unifi / ubiquiti / edgeos stuff
<Laney> their product lines are confusing as hell
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, I guess it will be handy ;)
<didrocks> Laney: right
<didrocks> willcooke: which one are you looking to? Most of them are quite pricy no?
<willcooke> didrocks, edge router
<willcooke> perhaps edge router x
<willcooke> https://store.ubnt.com/products/edgerouter-x
<didrocks> grrr, archive inconsistency made s390x tests failing for ubuntu-make, rerunning (the other archs are ok now)
<didrocks> willcooke: ah, but no wifi expansion
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> Their business model is interesting.  I am assuming that they are pretty much "giving away" these soho spec routers so that nerds buy them, and then they will get a grass roots following.
<didrocks> I will have Gb plugs in every room, so not my need ;)
<willcooke> didrocks, yeah I think I would add that later
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah
<didrocks> morning seb128
<willcooke> I have cat5 in most places now, and good enough wifi everywhere
<seb128> hey didrocks
<willcooke> hi seb128
<rbalint> willcooke, i use the router and the wifi, too
<willcooke> rbalint, ah!  And you're happy I assume?  Do you use it with VDSL?
<rbalint> willcooke, i'm super happy since the router's cli is like cisco's
<willcooke> that would make me happy too :)
<rbalint> also the wifi is fast
<willcooke> I'm going to look at the QOS options and the multi-WAN routing a bit more, and then I think I will get one
<rbalint> i have only ~50mbps uplink due to local constraint but parallel connections work much nicer than on usual small wifi routers
<Laney> the edgerouters ship with an OS based on a really old debian
<Laney> which is annoying me atm due to some incompatibilties between its openvpn and stable's
<willcooke> Laney, any idea if they might fix it one day?
<rbalint> willcooke, so no vdsl, just adsl
<willcooke> rbalint, yeah, I've got two domestic VDSL connections which I round-robin load balance. 50 down 10 to 15 up each
<Laney> yeah they said they were working on a newer base
<willcooke> cool
<Laney> it basically works well though, you might not care/notice
<willcooke> I do have an OpenVPN tunnel up to an Ubuntu box in Digital Ocean
<willcooke> but yeah, I can probably work around that
<Laney> it probably works, I was trying to push some settings relating to ipv6 that aren't in older openvpns
<willcooke> I get an IPv6 address(es) with my BT line, so I would like to start using it. But, ya know, it's new-fangled
<Laney> I'm sure that'll work
<Laney> I was trying to get a /64 from my VPS onto the router
<Laney> so it'd be my "ISP" for ipv6
<willcooke> ahh
<Trevinho> Morning ppl!
<Laney> but I've failed so far :(
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> Hi Laney
<willcooke> morning Trevinho
<Laney> gimme some news
<didrocks> morning Trevinho
<Nafallo> morning
<willcooke> hi Nafallo
<Nafallo> actually; is it morning if the coffee haven't kicked in yet, or still night?
<willcooke> :)
<Nafallo> to be or not to be...
<seb128> hey trevinho
<Laney> moin seb128, missed you coming in
<duflu> Morning Trevinho, seb128, Nafallo, Europe, Africa...
<duflu> And America if you're crazy
<seb128> hey duflu Laney
<seb128> Laney, I sneaked in with the uk crowd :)
<Nafallo> :-D
<seb128> Laney, thx for the calendar/vac update :)
<Laney> np
<Laney> just need to decide where to go now :-)
<Laney> apparently Wales might have the new world's steepest street, which sounds like a tourist attaction worth visiting ...
<seb128> haha
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<seb128> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke, seb128
<Laney> aloha oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> that good
<oSoMoN> ooops, my attention got distracted from IRC, sorry Laney I didn't mean to ignore you. I'm good, thanks! how are you yourself?
<Laney> oSoMoN: :D yeah, not bad thanks
 * andyrock realised he forgot to wish all a good morning today :/
<willcooke> hi andyrock :)
<seb128> hey andyrock
<jbicha> good morning
<oSoMoN> good afternoon andyrock
<oSoMoN> good morning jbicha
<seb128> hey jbicha
<acheronuk> seb128: thanks for the comment on the software-properties menu visibility bug. I'd sorta forgotten about that for the time being, but knew the diff on the bug was no longer good. I'll try to do as suggested soon
<seb128> acheronuk, yw! and thx, I can have another look when you submit the change, feel free to ping me on IRC on add me to the mp as reviewer
<acheronuk> ok :)
<seb128> Trevinho, is there anyone upstream you can try to nag about getting https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libnotify/merge_requests/4 reviewed? I would prefer to have it no distro-specific-patched if we can avoid it
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 4 in libnotify "notify-send: allow passing colon as hint value" [Opened]
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry, confused changed, ... can you try to upstream the one from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/+bug/1802483 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1802483 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "Notifications emitted by a snap with local files or desktop files use wrong namespace" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> seems it's not atm?
<Trevinho> seb128: so you were referring to the snap one right?
<Trevinho> Well, I thought not to upstream it as it was very snap specific... anyway libnotify doesn't seem to have a proper maintainer now
<Trevinho> so... If we do a review ourselves upstream we can probably merge it
<Trevinho> per sé it won't touch anything inside non-snap envs
<seb128> trevinho, yes the snap one, sorry for the confusion
<seb128> right, I expect upstream to be fine having snap specific code if that doesn't impact them
<Trevinho> seb128: I can propose that, then maybe ken can give it a look & review?
<seb128> well propose it anyway, then we can wait for upstream and distro patch meanwhile
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> seb128: and we need to SRU it more than everything
<Trevinho> seb128: I was looking the thing also for GApplication's notify, but those are more complicated, as they need an app-id as source, and..  app-id's are not possible as per snap format on .desktop files
<seb128> right, first step is land it in disco, I can handle that and the SRUs but I would like it at least proposed upstream
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> seb128: playing with this for GApplication would make it you see what I mean https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VBQ79pHD5b/
<seb128> right
<seb128> one step at the time
<Trevinho> seb128: libnotify proposed at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libnotify/merge_requests/5
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 5 in libnotify "notification: use snap namespace and prefix whent launched inside snap" [Opened]
<seb128> Trevinho, thx
<seb128> can you get a code review for that from someone in our team before we upload/SRU? maybe andyrock if he has some review cycle, that shouldn't be too long/complex right?
<Trevinho> k
<seb128> we still need to get a review from upstream then
<seb128> but a first code review would give us more confidence in having the improvement in Ubuntu while it's blocked on upstream
<willcooke> night all
<marcustomlinson> Trevinho: hi! :) Totally eavesdropping here, just a thought: Wouldn't you be logging "Setting hint..." sometimes when the value is not actually amended? : https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libnotify/merge_requests/5/diffs#89fbedd120537a5dd6e1c2b16cc94af0bfeba8a3_782_916
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 5 in libnotify "notification: use snap namespace and prefix whent launched inside snap" [Opened]
<marcustomlinson> Say if the key was neither "desktop-entry", "image-path", "image_path" or "sound-file"
<andyrock> seb128: I can take a look next week
<andyrock> also I'm trying to understand why zfs  module is being loaded at boot time
<andyrock> tainting my kernel and making it impossible to install livepatches
<andyrock> I'm not using any zfs
<seb128> andyrock, try asking on #ubuntu-kernel maybe if they have an idea?
<andyrock> it was because of lxd
<seb128> ah
<seb128> so lxd is conflicting with livepatch use?
<seb128> that seems suboptimal :/
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-11
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks and seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morningish willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<Laney> allo allo
<duflu> <insert culturally relevant pun>
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<duflu> And hi Laney
<Laney> happy almost finished first week of the year!
<seb128> back
<seb128> hey duflu willcooke Laney didrocks, happy friday
<willcooke> hi seb128
<didrocks> happy friday seb128
<seb128> thx!
<Laney> hey seb128!
<andyrock> good morning!
<willcooke> hi andyrock
<didrocks> morning andyrock
<andyrock> hey willcooke didrocks
 * didrocks tried to autocomplete "morning", imagine how that went… :p
<willcooke> :)
<duflu> Morning andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock!
<jbicha> didrocks: I guess it's intentional that Yaru doesn't draw checkmarks in its checkmarks now?
<jbicha> good morning
<clobrano> Hi all o/
<clobrano> jbicha: do you mean in checkbuttons?
<jbicha> yes
<clobrano> jbicha: they should be visible
<clobrano> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rcmaoHKT/image.png
<jbicha> clobrano: oh, I guess I just needed to restart my apps. Thanks
<jbicha> my checkboxes were green filled boxes with no checkmark
<clobrano> jbicha: I see, and after restart is everything ok?
<jbicha> yes
<clobrano> great :)
<jbicha> clobrano: disco doesn't have a Yaru-dark theme folder, do you want a Github issue for that?
<kenvandine>  woot, new firefox release in the stable channel
<clobrano> jbicha: uhm I wonder why. Yes, at least we keep track of this, thanks
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi,
<k_alam> Trevinho: If you are online please check,
<k_alam> 1) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1811118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1811118 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Transition from gnome-settings-daemon-schemas to gnome-settings-daemon-common (Disco)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> 2) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application-gtk2/+bug/1810742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1810742 in indicator-application-gtk2 (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] Don't treat -Wdeprecated-declarations as errors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, new nautilus migrated to disco proper now, congrats :)
 * Laney fist bumps seb128 
<Laney> thx for doing those promotions
<seb128> np, sorry for delaying, I didn't want to do it just before holidays and backlog etc this week
 * seb128 fist bumps Laney back
<seb128> next week I do a round of nautilus bugs triaging see what we can close
<Laney> i better check the iso on monday, see if anything is broken there
<jbicha> thanks for doing the gnome-control-center bug review, Seb
<seb128> np! I still plan to do some work on g-c-c, maybe fix some of the issues/contribute some mps upstream when i've some free cycles
<seb128> k, enough for this week! have a nice w.e desktopers
<didrocks> you too seb128
<willcooke> see you seb128
<willcooke> I'm heading off too, I should pack before tomorrow
<willcooke> kenvandine, see you in CPT
<willcooke> happy weekend all
 * kenvandine should really finish packing too, i leave later today 
<Laney> laters
<Laney> safe travels kenvandine!
<kenvandine> Laney: thanks!
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: CPT as in Cape Town?
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: yup!
<marcustomlinson> awesome :) Enjoy
<marcustomlinson> Safe travels
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> leaving in a few hours, long trip
<marcustomlinson> I know the route ;)
<Trevinho> k_alam: I was but missed the ping... Already in weekend mood now 😅. Please ping me on Monday!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-12
<bigon> RAOF: hey, just a gentle reminder to look at a new upload for colord
<kenvandine> jamesh_: the notification portal works in xenial!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-13
<jamesh> kenvandine: cool.  I guess that's because it is falling back to the pre-gnome-shell notification API that doesn't tie in to D-Bus activated applications
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-06
<jibel> Good morning everyone
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> Hey duflu happy new year !
<RikMills> happy new year to desktop team!
<duflu> Happy new year to you too, jibel and RikMills
<RikMills> looks like Wimpress is determined to have a good start :) https://twitter.com/m_wimpress/status/1214057569066586112
<jamesh> Something I put together while learning about Github actions during the break: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-github-action-for-snapcrtaft/14930
<jibel> We use github actions to automate CI of zsys, https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys/tree/master/.github/workflows
<jibel> it works great
<jamesh> I've used it for a few of my own personal projects, building workflows from existing actions and custom shell script.  This was the first time I'd looked at writing an action.
<jamesh> It's much nicer than Travis, where the only canned setup/build steps are those provided by Travis
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers!
<duflu> Morning seb128
<jibel> salut seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, jibel, how are you? had good holidays?
<duflu> seb128, I works 2 days each week, and had nice 5-day weekends. Lots of family and home maintenance. Still didn't finish. You?
<duflu> *worked
<jibel> holidays were good. I went skiing for a few days. first time in years but it's like bicycle, you don't forget.
<jibel> seb128, and you how were your holidays?
 * duflu finds he still doesn't remember when on skis
<seb128> I had nice holidays, spent a bit over a week in the north of France  and then a week in the east, quite relaxing
<jibel> and I tried a real professional flight simulator of an A330. That was awesome.
<jibel> no one have been injured ;)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> good morning and happy new year!
<duflu> Morning didrocks. Happy new year
<jibel> salut didrocks, happy new year to you too
<didrocks> hey duflu, jibel! How are you?
<duflu> didrocks, going well. Though already stressed thinking about how much we can get into 20.04. You?
<jibel> didrocks, doing alright. happy holidays?
<didrocks> I'm fine thanks! I will leave in ~1h to the train station heading to London, just the time for some catchup
<didrocks> jibel: was busy and some train "experiences", but overall, good :)
<seb128> lut didrocks, happy new year indeed!
<jibel> taking the train during protest ?! you like to live dangerously
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<didrocks> jibel: well, we didn't really get any other options at this time to visit the family
<didrocks> TBH, the worst was on Friday, receiving contradictory information for my today's travel to London
<jibel> car rental is an option
<didrocks> spent an afternoon between phone calls, train station queuing…
<jibel> not to go to london ofc
 * duflu misses London sprints. Haven't been to one since 2016ish?
<didrocks> +6/guk÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
<didrocks> ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷œëîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîî
<didrocks> îîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîî××××××÷
<didrocks> ssorry, coffee & keyboard distaster
<didrocks> disaster*
<jibel> don't use incompatible devices on the same desk is the rule. like a cup full of coffee and a keyboard. They are always attracted by each other.
<jibel> same goes for any liquid close to a keyboard.
<duflu> Huh. Make that 2014. Time flies
<seb128> didrocks, don't flood your travel laptop just before leaving!
<seb128> duflu, I guess you saw https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/commit/cdcb0188 ? (sorry, just going through post holidays backlog)
<duflu> seb128, yes but it doesn't backport so I stopped trying
<duflu> I did try though
<seb128> duflu, k, fine, we did apply a revert which is good enough for now and we get the upstream way with the next version
<duflu> Would have needed to dig up the new feature it uses from PulseAudio 14 and backport that
<seb128> yeah, don't do that, just wait for the next tarball :)
<duflu> seb128, big progress on bug 1845046 though, which is mildly exciting
<ubot5> bug 1845046 in bluez (Ubuntu Bionic) "Bluetooth headphones default to low quality headset mode and fail to switch to A2DP when selected" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845046
<seb128> oh, nice
<jamesh> I think a lot of the problems with switch-on-connect would go away if it delayed acting on sinks appearing during login
<jamesh> If the old default sink is going to show up in a few milliseconds, then it probably doesn't make sense to switch
<duflu> jamesh, I suggested exactly that way back in the beginning. Though we already have two fixes that are better than that
<Laney> hellooooo
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> heeeyyyy Laney, happy new year! did you have good holidays?
<Laney> hey duflu hey seb128, happy 2020!
<duflu> Happy 2020 Laney
<Laney> they started off with a plumbing emergency at 7pm on the 23rd
<Laney> but got better after we fixed that
<Laney> and now I know how to remove a bath, change taps, replace a bath and make it watertight, so that's something
<seb128> skills++
<Laney> all while preparing for the family to arrive at the same time!
<Laney> hope yours were good too
<didrocks> happy new year Laney!
<seb128> didrocks, did you plan to upload the debdiff from jibel on bug #1848856?
<ubot5> bug 1848856 in grubzfs-testsuite (Ubuntu Eoan) "zfs on root fails with grub syntax error with multidisks pools" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848856
<Laney> moin didrocks, happy new year to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<didrocks> seb128: you mean the SRU? If you have time, I'm happy for you to handle it. We prepared the SRU together, but didn't get the time to do proper testing
<didrocks> people seem to report for it to work well, but double checking is always good
<didrocks> (or we can let people acking on installing the proposed update)
<seb128> didrocks, k, I add it to my backlog, thx for the input
<didrocks> yw
 * Laney tries to remember how this all works
<Laney> what's a linux?
<duflu> Holiday mode; achieved
<ricotz> happy new year desktopers!
<seb128> hey ricotz, happy new year to you as well!
<Wimpress> Good morning and Happy New Year desktoppers :-)
<seb128> hey Wimpress, happy new year!
<seb128> Wimpress, you are in London already?
<Laney> moin Wimpress
<Laney> broken 'file' in unstable at the minute
<Laney> means you get packages with no depends!
<jibel> Happy new year Wimpress !
<seb128> Laney, fun!
<Wimpress> Yes, I'm in London. Just making final preparations for the Yaru team to join us.
<Laney> mmm free biscuits
<didrocks> back from Eurostar this time!
<Wimpress> didrocks: How is your journey going?
<kenvandine> Happy New Year desktoppers
<didrocks> flaky network even when being in the train station :)
<didrocks> hey kenvandine
<seb128> didrocks, train and IRC usually are not best friends :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, happy new year to you!
<happyaron> train needs mosh to make friends with IRC, happy new year, :)
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> hey happyaron, how are you?
<seb128> not really new year for you right? :)
<happyaron> great, not lunar new year yet, :p
<happyaron> it's a week before FOSDEM
<seb128> happyaron, do you plan to go to fosdem?
<hellsworth> hi everyone! i missed you all :)
<Wimpress> Hello hellsworth o/
<Wimpress> Happy New Year :)
<happyaron> seb128: yes
<seb128> hey Heather, happy new year!
<hellsworth> happy new year indeed!
<seb128> happyaron, nice, maybe I see you there :)
<happyaron> cool, :)
<Laney> happyaron: that is a long trip for you :-O
<Laney> hey hellsworth
<kenvandine> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi Laney and kenvandine !
<Laney> moin kenvandine!
<kenvandine> yo Laney
<Laney> AH the ol' gang back together
<kenvandine> :)
<happyaron> Laney: yep, but it's okay, do that twice a year previously...
<Laney> are you going just for fosdem?
<happyaron> fosdem and later some other stuff at Paris
<Laney> ok that's a bit less crazy
<happyaron> can't make it for the mini-debconf because of the Chinese new year
<kenvandine> kyrofa: thanks for the review :)
<kenvandine> kyrofa: and happy new year
<kyrofa> kenvandine, back at you! Good break?
<kenvandine> kyrofa: yeah, happy to be back though :)
<kenvandine> kyrofa: and you?
<kyrofa> kenvandine, not long enough, haha
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> it was really hard to get up this morning :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, who's doing NetworkManager these days? Can we update to 1.20.6 or .8?
<robert_ancell> Needed for WPA3 support for focal. And I wonder if that's something we should consider enabling in 18.04 LTS.
<robert_ancell> 🐱
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, happy new year, $new_hire does but meanwhile I've been updating, it's on my list
<robert_ancell> seb128, what's the state of the git branch? Is focal just going into master?
<seb128> robert_ancell, we backported the wpa3 patches before 19.10 though, is there more needed?
<robert_ancell> seb128, we need to update g-c-c to support it.
<seb128> robert_ancell, also ':-(' on your polkit version check, it's not helping anyone just creating problems for distro :-/
<seb128> that sounds like a similar case
<seb128> checking for versions rather than features is suboptimal :/
<robert_ancell> seb128, then someone needs to make an official polkit release that we can check for...
<robert_ancell> What is the plan with polkit? Just stay on 105 forever?
<seb128> so far yes
<robert_ancell> Not a great plan...
<seb128> since the javascript rules are not something security agrees is a smart move
<seb128> also polkit isn't moving much
<seb128> still a better plan to stick on something old and secure than on something new and unsecure...
<seb128> anyway
<robert_ancell> Another one for Frankfurt.
<seb128> robert_ancell, also your rational for that version check is boggust
<seb128> 'Check that polkit ITS rules are installed' is the report
<seb128> checking for a version miss the point
<seb128> the report has no hint the user had an outdated version rather than a buggy install
<seb128> could be that the distro packaging forgot to include the ITS file in the package
<seb128> which your fix doesn't address
<robert_ancell> Sure, that's possible. But any dependency can break like that. We're checking for a feature that didn't exist until that version.
<seb128> still you are not checking the feature
<seb128> anyway, one more distro patch
<seb128> I think the fix creates more problems that it solves but I guess I argued enough
<seb128> imho you will get more report from contributors who try to build a git version on debian/ubuntu and fail due to get the requirements than you would have got from people trying to build using an old polkit
<seb128> robert_ancell, you can add polkit to discuss in frankfurt but I don't think there is much to actually discuss
<seb128> the javascript thing has been nacked like 10 years and polkit didn't move much since
<seb128> also the rational to not want something as complex as javascript in a security component still stands
<robert_ancell> seb128, perhaps we can add the config file backend back upstream and compile without js support.
<seb128> robert_ancell, I guess we could, just need to find a maintainer and someone who think that's worth the effort invested to work on that/get it reviewed
<seb128> since the current situation has little cost I personally don't think it's something we should work on
<seb128> robert_ancell, other topic, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-team-updates-monday-13th-january-2020/13864 ... that's next week in the title, was that wanted?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, I started back on Monday 6th, so I had nothing to write for the previous week!
<seb128> robert_ancell, ah, you do it shifted, I (and others I think) usually include their monday since the meeting is on tuesday and it's work until the meeting
<seb128> we would post on friday otherwise :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, the meeting title is the last day that work was done, right?
<seb128> I think
<seb128> like today's one would be 6th and include work done today
<seb128> (or yesterday for you)
<seb128> and that would be what we look at tomorrow for the meeting
<robert_ancell> I assumed that meeting would be skipped )
<robert_ancell> :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> we didn't do much during holidays
<robert_ancell> Perhaps you've been missing meetings and can't wait to have one!
<seb128> but Debian work, syncs, users were still ongoing so I expect we will at least have proposed migration and rls tagged bugs to review
<seb128> probably :)
<seb128> anyway, that's for tomorrow, calling it a day for now
<seb128> have a good evening/day desktopers, depending of your timezones :)
<gQuigs> how much do we use polkit nowadays?  could the remaining uses be replaced with xdg-desktop-portal ?    (where I think it's used are updating the system, install/remove software, update firmware, and shutdown?)
<robert_ancell> gQuigs, I guess that would make xdg-desktop-portal a lot more complicated? polkit is a much more generic way of wrapping D-Bus calls.
<gQuigs> robert_ancell it depends in how many ways we are using it.  if it's just the 4 I mentioned above - it seems simpler to use a more clearly defined interface for them...
 * gQuigs apparently kills the conversation...
<ahayzen> gQuigs, Are these cases also using polkit or are they something else ? ... gnome-disks when formatting disks, nautilus in the admin:// mode, firewall-config connecting to firewalld
<gQuigs> Nautilus, yes it uses polkit - https://github.com/GNOME/nautilus/commit/5db7a2952a8091cb11ec74e0fd87cd1814252da2    I don't see a good way to make that one work with xdg-desktop-portal..
<gQuigs> gnome-disks I thought did, but I guess not anymore?   I have not been able to figure out what it uses today... https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-disk-utility/commit/0c6e07148d1ebedc3ee09b9d3da7efbcc5991ff5
<gQuigs> unsure about the firewall
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-07
<jibel> morning everyone
<duflu> Morning jibel
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers!
<Mirv> mornings. do you have plans to switch to Enchant 2 in 20.04, or a plan not to switch? it's been a few years in coming to Debian/Ubuntu.
<Mirv> (I'd guess no at this point, and that's just fine)
<duflu> Hi seb128 and Mirv!
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<Mirv> hey duflu
<duflu> seb128, going well, finally getting back into Mutter after the BlueZ adventure. You?
<seb128> duflu, sorry for hijacking your flicker bug to request that kernel option, seems to have turned into a confusing process for you fighting with the kernel team workflow
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<seb128> duflu, I'm good!
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you? ready for design hackfest?
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<duflu> seb128, I don't know what you mean so shall wait for the bug mail
<duflu> Oh, right, flicker-free boot
<seb128> Mirv, bigon was looking at it on the Debian side before the holidays iirc, would probably be good to switch ... do you know what other distributions are doing in that regard?
<duflu> No problem. We agreed the change was good. Just also keep the bug open
<seb128> duflu, I should have opened a new bug to request the option in retrospect
<duflu> I didn't want to go as far as to reject the kernel update with verification-failed so expected it
<Mirv> seb128: yes it landed to sid + focal on holidays. Fedora has switched, openSUSE did not switch to Leap 15 or 15.1, but seems to have mostly in this Tumbleweed (Inkscape still pulls in Enchant 1 as well)
<Mirv> hello Wimpress
<seb128> Mirv, ah, good, well then we can do the transition now :-)
<seb128> bigon, hey, happy new year! now that enchant-2 is in unstable, do you plan to migrate $things to it?
<bigon> seb128: hey, happy new year to you too. I'm was just looking at empathy right now, before going to $work (and.. I'm late already)
<bigon> it's already fixed in webkit git
<seb128> bigon, no hurry, I was just wondering if there is anything blocking or if we should transition things as we update them ... sounds like we can transition, thx!
<bigon> there are 3 packages that would require an update to the last version of gspell at the same time to avoid loading enchant(1) and enchant-2 in the same binary
<bigon> there is some (tiny) porting to do as they removed the deprecated functions
<seb128> ah, good point
<seb128> I can have a look to that transition if you want
<seb128> let me know, I don't want to dup work you already plan to do
<bigon> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=947979 and https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=947930
<ubot5> Debian bug 947979 in release.debian.org "transition: enchant-2" [Wishlist,Open]
<ubot5> Debian bug 947930 in release.debian.org "transition: gspell" [Normal,Open]
<seb128> cool
<Laney> moin moin moin
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Mirv> bigon: hmm actually correcting my above Fedora statement, it seems Fedora 31 does install also enchant 1 still, even though only used by ibus-typing-booster, which depends on python3-enchant they haven't migrated to enchant-2. also similar to openSUSE Tumbleweed installing Inkscape brings in enchant 1 as well.
<didrocks> hey hey
<Mirv> (playing around on live DVD)
<Mirv> hey Laney & didrocks
<seb128> hey Laney, didrocks, how are you today?
<bigon> Mirv: main applications like evolution, gnome-builder, ... are already supporting both at build time
<bigon> for the other the porting is not looking too hard at 1st glance
<Mirv> yes it seems distro world is 90%+ migrated but dual install still the norm a bit like long time with python 2+3.
<Laney> hey duflu Mirv didrocks and bigon
<Laney> seb128 left so he doesn't get a hi
<Laney> didrocks: all settled in ok?
<didrocks> hey Mirv! Long time no see :)
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, thanks! After some (un-well-rather-)expected hurdles in the way, arrived ok, just later than planned
<Laney> :(
<Laney> but glad you made it
<Laney> are the yaru people there already?
<Laney> say hi from me!
<didrocks> yeah, they are around. I'll pass the hello once Wimpress finishes the intro ;)
<Laney> wb & hi seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<oSoMoN> happy new year!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, happy new year
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, bonne année, how were the holidays? had a good year start?
<oSoMoN> seb128, bonne année! the year started well indeed, I'm rested and I've enjoyed a lot of family time. How are you?
<seb128> oSoMoN, same here!
<seb128> duflu, you should probably gave up on bug #1836858 , use it as a repurposed for the kernel config change and re-open a new one
<ubot5> bug 1836858 in linux (Ubuntu) "i915: Display flickers (monitor loses signal briefly) during "flickerfree" boot, while showing the BIOS logo on a black background" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1836858
<seb128> duflu, the bug reference is included in the changelog of a SRU that got accepted, the tooling and process are not flexible and I doubt they will reupload a kernel only to change the bug reference
<duflu> seb128, that would be technically incorrect and maybe even more confusing. I'm happy to keep reopening and clarifying it
<seb128> rather than fighting bots and processes it's easier to just reopen a bug imho
<duflu> The bots will stop soon
<seb128> duflu, well, I screwed and renamed/repurposed your bug wrongly to be about the kernel config option, so my mistake, but what is technically right doesn't matter much at this point
<seb128> either we keep creating issues over the status or just accept that bug got handled wrongly, repurpose and re-open one
<duflu> seb128, my other motivation is that we already have the community subscribed to that bug. I would rather not have to explain it to them and move to a new one
<seb128> or we keep creating problem for us, kernel team and SRU teams by fighting over tags & status
<seb128> k, well at least tag it verification-done to not block the kernel SRU then
<bigon> Laney: hey
<seb128> duflu, the verification-failed tag will block the SRU as invalid which we really don't want
 * duflu untags
<seb128> thx
<seb128> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson, bug #1854363 looks like something that might be worth a follow up bionic upload since it a regression from the previous security update?
<ubot5> bug 1854363 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "[upstream] Typo in thunderbird code prevents central configuration" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854363
<oSoMoN> I haven't checked whether the fix has been released yet, and if it does fix the problem, but the upstream bug report isn't marked fixed
<Laney> hey oSoMoN, happy new year
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, how was your holiday?
<Laney> quite nice thanks, had family here for a bit, visited other family and then went to Wales for the new year!
<Laney> played a lot of mario kart there :>
<oSoMoN> cool
<Trevinho> Buon anno! :)
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho, happy new year!
<Trevinho> you too oSoMoN
<tomreyn> happy 2020 desktoppers!
<tomreyn> there's something that i (being distant from the development processes) just do not understand - maybe you canhelp me get a better understanding: there are those fatal problems people keep facing during desktop installations, which seem to have not been tackled in years. why is this (this is not criticism, i'm trying to understand)?
<tomreyn> well you probably have so much to do with the standard tasks, this will be why. but, maybe it's worth holding back on the regular work for a while and focussing installation problems.
<tomreyn> Sorry for spamming your channel, I wrote this up here in a more readable way. https://www.writeurl.com/publish/96unbxhadua3b6s05a9c
<jibel> tomreyn, for 1. it's been discussed on https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/defaulting-to-verify-the-image-integrity-before-installing-on-desktop/13472
<jibel> and happy 2020 to you too :)
<tomreyn> thanks for both, jibel
<jibel> for 2. it's very hard to know in advance if grub will fail to install on a specific user setup. I agree that triaging and classifying grub reports is useful to identify patterns and fix installation issues. any help welcome but it requires a fair amount of expertise to do such triage.
<tomreyn> once it's clear where grub will write to, a test write could take place, and the result examined, this could happen early during the phase of the installation where no more user input is possible.
<tomreyn> this would already provide a much better UX than having to wait throughthe installation (which can still take long on old hardware) and have it end with "grub failed, have a nice life."
<tomreyn> i guess this is not a verbatim quote ;-)
<jibel> but then it's already too late and too early at the same time. At this point the disk has already been formatted, filesystem is being copied and you need the target filesystem to be populated to install grub on it.
<jibel> I admit the error message is a bit dry and user friendliness could be improved
<tomreyn> my point there is you'd not need to have the user sit it out.
<tomreyn> a nicer error message, hinting on what to do next, could also help, yes.
<tomreyn> a unfortunately not uncommon support scenario is a user who has at long last made the decision to move over from windows, owns a single usb stick which currently contains the ubuntu installer (and possibly not the latest version of it), had the installer overwrite any reaminders of windows, and then runs into this message at the very end of the installation.
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<kenvandine> Good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth, kenvandine
<oSoMoN> and happy new year!
<hellsworth> hi! and happy new year :)
<seb128> good morning U.S
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-07
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan  7 14:30:40 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-07 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks (off), duflu (off), heather, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson (out), oSoMoN, tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> happy 2020, I hope everyone had nice holidays
<kenvandine> o/
<Laney> yo
<hellsworth> \o
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-07 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1854363
<ubot5> bug 1854363 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "[upstream] Typo in thunderbird code prevents central configuration" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854363
<seb128> that's a regression for the update uploaded to security before the holidays, I tagged it
<seb128> it's not going to impact most users but still it's a LTS regression and has been reported
<seb128> I vote +1 to accept it :)
<oSoMoN> sounds reasonable
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx
<seb128> since we have the maintainer agreement, let's move on!
<seb128> bug #1855893
<ubot5> bug 1855893 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Properly let PCM leave suspended state when hardware doesn't support PCM resume" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1855893
<seb128> it's an oem team request and seems reasonable
<seb128> I vote +1 to accept it
<seb128> other opinions?
<hellsworth> seems like a reasonable suggestion
<hellsworth> +1
<seb128> thx, moving on then
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the only unassigned one are the NMs ones we said we would discuss in another meeting but didn't do yet
<seb128> I'm going to skip that
<seb128> I'm also going to skip disco at this point, doesn't make sense to upload new SRUs for that serie now
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-07 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entries
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> some leftover triaging, I will deal with those after the meeting
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-07 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop ones
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> only n-m there as well to triage
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-07 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> ups
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, your turn
<Laney> thx
<Laney> one second, browser is being sad
<Laney> ok
<Laney> there's a few for tjaalton in there, assuming those are being handled or will be after this ping ;-)
<Laney> so evolution-data-server (ftbfs) fonts-smc (mir?) brotli (i386 something) libxcb (something) pcsc-lite (dunno)
<seb128> I did the font MIR this morning
<seb128> I can do libxcb it's another test that need crossarch use of pkg-config/gcc
<Laney> that looks like the normal thing
<hellsworth> what do you do about the ones that are here because of regressions?
<Laney> I will take the brotli one and ping LocutusOfBorg about pcsc-lite since he synced it
<hellsworth> do they sit here until the regressions have been fixed?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> but those xorg/mesa ones are for Timo
<seb128> I would argue e-d-s should be fixed by vorlon since he broke it by doing i386 hacks, I will ping him
<Laney> ok, I didn't know if he just got unlucky being the next uploader
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ please confirm that you at looking at those
<Laney> already did ping him a second ago, no need to pile on
<Laney> anyway someone pls take the font one
<seb128> k
<seb128> <seb128> I did the font MIR this morning
<hellsworth> i'll take a look at fonts-smc
<hellsworth> oh right
<Laney> ah cool thx
<hellsworth> what about pcsc-lite?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-smc-gayathri/+bug/1858620
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1858620 in fonts-smc-gayathri (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fonts-smc-gayathri" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> I was going to ping the person who synced it and see if they will look
<hellsworth> makes sense
<hellsworth> if you hit a dead end with that person, i'm happy to take a look
<seb128> sounds like we are good for this round then
<hellsworth> i wanted to mention libmail-dkim-perl
<seb128> oh, snapd-glib ftbfs also, unsure if that's for Robert
<tjaalton> seb128: if you mean xserver/mesa/glvnd landing on focal, yes
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<kenvandine> seb128: looks like a flaky test in snapd-glib
<seb128> kenvandine, maybe retry it then?
<kenvandine> i kicked a rebuild a few minutes ago and it looks like it passed
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> nice
<hellsworth> both libmail-authenticationresults-perl and libscalar-list-utils-perl ahve been looked at by the security team and suggest they are accepted. i'm not sure what further steps there are to actually get them in.
<kenvandine> well... "nice"
<kenvandine> hate flaky tests
<seb128> right
<Laney> file a bug about it?
<Laney> in general I don't look at those greyed out ones, (1) in case things sort themselves out, (2) to give people a chance to do it themselves without being hassled
<seb128> @perl MIR, it looks like the MIR team/cpaelzer were fine with those
<Laney> looks like people don't agree with that policy?
<hellsworth> seb128: right so what's the next step to get them into main?
<cpaelzer> ?
<seb128> but maybe ping cpaelzer about it on #ubuntu-devel just to know if he consider those as +1 now
<seb128> cpaelzer, sorry, I forgot you were there :)
<cpaelzer> I'm trying to be everywhere
 * Laney looks under the sofa
<cpaelzer> trying to ...
<seb128> cpaelzer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmail-authenticationresults-perl/+bug/1853175 got a +1 from security team, we were wondering if that need to bounce back to you to gave the final +1 next?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853175 in libmail-authenticationresults-perl (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libmail-authenticationresults-perl" [Undecided,New]
<cpaelzer> checking ...
<seb128> cpaelzer, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libscalar-list-utils-perl/+bug/1854849
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1854849 in libscalar-list-utils-perl (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libscalar-list-utils-perl" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> thx
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, I think we can call it done for that section of the meeting?
<hellsworth> cpaelzer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libscalar-list-utils-perl/+bug/1854849 too
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thx
<seb128> @topic AOB
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-07 | Current topic: AOB
<Laney> would be good to consider my previous comment
<seb128> anything else to discuss today?
<cpaelzer> seb128: Both had the MIR Team ack already
<seb128> Laney, sorry I didn't see your question earlier, crossed discussions
<hellsworth> Laney: I agree that the grey ones might sort themselves out so not looking at them until they become bold makes sense to me
<cpaelzer> seb128: and if we wollow the little state chart onhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/MIRTeam#Process_states
<cpaelzer> that means after security ack (which we got) they are good to go
<cpaelzer> If the changes are already in proposed that pulls things in "Fxi Committed"
<seb128> cpaelzer, k, that chart has them as "fix commited" when they are good o go so I was unsure
<cpaelzer> if the changes are not there yet "In Progress"
<hellsworth> oh ok thank you very much!
<cpaelzer> security Team doesn't want to change states, so we have to clean them up after their reviewed most of the time
<seb128> Laney, but yeah, ignoring the grey ones makes sense to me
<seb128> they are often in flux indeed
<seb128> cpaelzer, k, which is what made me unsure/to ping :)
<cpaelzer> well done :-)
<seb128> cpaelzer, thx for clarifying
<cpaelzer> hellsworth: so set the state whatever matches the current upload state
<cpaelzer> and once things show up in component-mismatches (which might be now already) get the attention of your favourite AA
<hellsworth> what is an AA?
<hellsworth> sorry, i'm new here :)
<kenvandine> archive admin
<cpaelzer> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> k
<Laney> they can execute the move to main
<hellsworth> ok
<cpaelzer> hellsworth: from this chat the closest AA to ask might be seb128 :-)
<seb128> right :)
<hellsworth> oh ok cool :)
<seb128> I will have a look after the meeting
<seb128> any other topic?
<kenvandine> my favorite AA :)
<cpaelzer> oh meeting - then sorry to interrupt - cpaelzer out
<seb128> lol
<seb128> cpaelzer, to be fair we are the ones who summoned you :)
<seb128> thx for responding/helping us to get those MIRs sorted out!
<hellsworth> ok made them fix committed. thanks for the advice, yall
<cpaelzer> only because I try to get under Laneys couch to scare him
<seb128> and it looks like we have no other topic for the meeting, so let's wrap now
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<hellsworth> thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan  7 14:58:21 2020 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-01-07-14.30.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members for a list of archive admins
<hellsworth> Ah thanks for that useful tidbit oSoMoN
<Laney> Trevinho: could you prep the stuff for gnome-shell/eoan pls?
<Trevinho> Laney: ok
<Laney> and weren't there some mutter bugs that needed updating?
<Laney> thanks 😘😘😘😘😘
<Trevinho> mh, need to look, but i think they should be all set
<Trevinho> iiiirc
<Laney> woohoo first systemd commit https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/625077264ba01a108386eeea733ee244e6b7ff14
<hellsworth> nice Laney ! that's something to be proud of for sure :)
<Laney> :>
<Laney> night homies
<hellsworth> cheers!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-08
<jibel> good morning everyone
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> Says everyone :)
<oSoMoN> good morning duflu, jibel, desktoppers, world
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<jibel> Hey oSoMoN and duflu
<jibel> oSoMoN, you're early today.
<jibel> how are you all?
<duflu> jibel, going well despite bad sleep. You?
<jibel> doing alright. didn't sleep a lot either but now I'm getting used to it
<oSoMoN> same here, didn't sleep enough… but I'm coping (so far)
<jibel> woke up at 4:30
<oSoMoN> ouch, that's early
<jibel> so I read books, learn spanish, prepare breakfast, keep me occupied to not do 12h work days
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. Finding GJS sysprof integration is still extremely confusing. Many broken. I can't really tell. How are you?
<duflu> -Many -Maybe
<duflu> -- ++
<seb128> I'm good, a bit tired though, I could have slept longer today!
<Laney> hullo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> oSoMoN, you need a s/python/python2/ in firefox it looks like, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-January/040869.html
<Laney> hey seb128 oSoMoN
<Laney> & duflu!
<Laney> seb128: tired this morning for some reason
 * Laney drinks tea
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress, seb128, Laney
<seb128> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, I'm on the case already
<seb128> great
<oSoMoN> I also added an item to my to-do list to test building firefox with python3
<ricotz> seems there is more to it than just switching deps :)
<ricotz> is python3-defaults going to provide the generic packages and links?
<seb128> ricotz, well, if you want to build with python3
<seb128> but python unversioned is missing, if you want to keep building with python2 just changing the package name should be enough
<seb128> (brb, changing location)
<oSoMoN> package name, shebangs and explicit invokations of "python" in scripts
<ricotz> seb128, right, /usr/bin/python is gone currently, so shabang changes are mandatory at this point?
<seb128> ricotz, right
<oSoMoN> yes, that's what do_ko wrote
<seb128> sorry you are right
<seb128> popey, hey. https://snapcraft.io/store features gnome-twitch but that app stopped working because twitch cut the API they were using, so it just segfaults when trying to play something now (https://github.com/vinszent/gnome-twitch/issues/391) so it should probably be unfeatured? (and sorry to ping you direclty, unsure where to sent such feedback)
<seb128> popey, oh an now a store bug/question, I tried to set a banner for a snap, the image I uploaded is incorrect ratio which I get as a feedback (so far so good), 'screenshot-linux.png (1035 x 260 pixels) does not have the correct aspect ratio: it needs to be 3:1 (e.g., 780 x 260 pixels)'
<popey> seb128: appreciate the feedback about gnome-twitch, will get that removed. thanks.
<popey> seb128: yeah, I'd file a bug using the link at the bottom of the store page you're on, sorry about that
<seb128> popey, so I edited my image to have the right ratio and accepts it but it gives me that error when I try to click 'save'
<seb128> popey, 'Legacy banner (banner.png) image must be 1218x240 pixels in size.'
<seb128> do you know what's this about?
<seb128> the "show banner restrictions" section states 'Min resolution: 720 x 240 pixels'
<seb128> why is it calling my banner legacy?
<popey> whats the image file name?
<popey> is it indeed banner.png?
<seb128> banner.png
<seb128> yes
<popey> hehe, we detect that name
<popey> call it anything else
<seb128> confusing...
<popey> yeah, file a bug ;)
<seb128> against?
<popey> down the bottom of the store page you're on, there's a github link
<popey> if it's confusing / broken
<seb128> thx
<popey> seb128: https://github.com/Roadmaster/section_ops/pull/53  fyi
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey! This issue (bug #1858791) has come up during the Yaru sprint at least on one machine. It's happening with Ambiance and Yaru. I remember we talked about it already and it was fixed in some way. Does it ring a bell, something we can get to upstream, or a driver issue in your opinion? (no hurry though)
<ubot5> bug 1858791 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Titlebar corners are not correctly rendered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858791
<seb128> popey, https://github.com/canonical-web-and-design/snapcraft.io/issues/2423
<seb128> popey, thx
<Laney> clobrano: didrocks: mind if we upload yaru to focal/eoan for gnome-shell 3.34.2/3 compatibility? shouldn't interrupt your work
<Wimpress> Laney: They are all at lunch right now, but I think you're right. Uploading will not impact what we're doing here.
<Laney> okey, thanks
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you know what happened there? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/firefox/focal/armhf (looks nicer but I'm curious what changed)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I have no idea, but I like this sight :)
<oSoMoN> could it be that all those tests were run when the load on the test infrastructure was very low?
<oSoMoN> in my experience the test hangs on armhf were happening more often when under load
<seb128> could be, holidays effect
<Laney> Trevinho: uploaded!
<mpt> jamesh, hi, I understand that you’re working on installation of themes as snaps. Will these theme packages have icons, like application snaps do?
<hellsworth> good morning everyone!
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<oSoMoN> didrocks, that bug is a duplicate of bug #1828728, which is a known upstream bug with CSD
<ubot5> bug 1828728 in Mozilla Firefox "White corners when CSD is enabled on Firefox under X11" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828728
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN !
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, we got a little bit late that this was csd related
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/399 is the very change I made in snap-store :)
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: awesome :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-09
<jibel> Good morning all
<duflu> Hi jibel
<jibel> hi duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> oSoMoN, salut, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va, et toi?
<seb128> pas encore trop réveillé mais ça va
<Wimpress> Morning all o/
<duflu> Morning seb128 and Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress, duflu
<seb128> how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, going well. Buried deep in glib and gjs but I will have some good news by the next status report. How are you?
<seb128> good news is good :-)
<seb128> I'm fine, could have slept longer but that's usual
<Wimpress> Yaru sprint is progressing very well here. We should have something for you all to test later.
<Wimpress> I traded breakfast for more sleep today 👍
<seb128> that sounds like a good choice
<seb128> especially that you can grab some cookies at the office :)
<Wimpress> Team dinner at Bodeans BBQ last night, food in take not required 😊
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers!
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, wb! did you have good holidays?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: very nice thank you! and yourself?
<seb128> Wimpress, haha, I can imagine, following the tradition set up by willcooke I see :-)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, trying to remember, that alread feel like a while ago :p
<seb128> marcustomlinson, but yeah, a few weeks spent relaxing and see friends and familly, was nice to cut totally from computer/work for a while and enjoy nice food&company
<marcustomlinson> indeed. I was completely switched off. Was very nice
<marcustomlinson> although now, the email backlog...
<Laney> hullo
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<seb128> the i386 removal and daily churn on autopkgtests is depressing :-(
<seb128> half the world is again failing due to not installable packages
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson and Laney
<marcustomlinson> yo duflu
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ do you know what's going with mesa? looks like some tests fail due to installability issue there (e.g clutter)
<tjaalton> seb128: needs the new libglvnd?
<seb128> tjaalton, what's blocking that one? and are you actively working on getting that resolved?
<tjaalton> but it fails against other updates too
<tjaalton> like systemd/pango
<tjaalton> the new mesa fixed openscad tests
<seb128> k
<tjaalton> I've no idea why libsdl2 fails on armhf, it should have the same headers as before
<seb128> looks like we should probably skip the openjdk results
<seb128> those just seem to not work atm but not due to e.g libglvnd
<seb128> I retried pymol
<tjaalton> me too :P
<seb128> ah :(
<seb128> the autopkgtest infra doesn't make easy to see if a retry has been asked for already :-/
<Laney> crap infra
<Laney> hello marcustomlinson seb128 duflu
<seb128> Laney, that's not what I meant, sorry if it sounded like that
<Laney> nah that part actually could be better
<Laney> there was in fact a merge proposal someone was working on
<Laney> but I think they dropped it
<seb128> :(
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/bug-1654761/+merge/363643
<Laney> maybe someone else wants to take that on :-)
<seb128> or maybe we can motivate Simon to pick it back :)
<Laney> feel free
<Laney> that would be easiest for all :>
<seb128> right
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, Laney, tjaalton
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN!
<clobrano> good morning all 0/
<marcustomlinson> hey clobrano
<oSoMoN> good morning clobrano
<Laney> anyone else seeing a broken 'remmina + gnome kiosk' session on focal?
<Laney> thinking of uploading to remove it, thoughts?
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/1851007 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1851007 in remmina (Ubuntu) "Login option 'GNOME + Remmina' not working" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, I didn't look more since I triaged the bug but I would guess it's only needing to remove the deprecated gsd plugins from the required components?
<Laney> doubt it
<Laney> but I also seriously doubt we want that for everyone by default
<Laney> that's more what I was aiming at
<seb128> by default?
<seb128> we install that by default?
<Laney> remmina?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> I never saw the reminna session in my selector
<seb128> or what do you mean?
<Laney> that was my first question
<seb128> ah
<Laney> but yes, that is something I have here
<seb128> sorry, I read that wrongly
<seb128> I'm on my 19.10 partition atm, I will try when I reboot
<Laney> ok
<seb128> but yeah, +1 for not having it by default, sorry I misread/interpreted the question
<Laney> cool, glad you agree
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/448573015/remmina_1.3.4+dfsg-3ubuntu1_1.3.6+dfsg-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> +usr/share/gnome-session
<Laney> yeah it's in the 1.3.6 update
<seb128> in the .install
<seb128> so I guess I don't need to test, it's obvious from that
<Laney> unless it is somehow conditional on a thing I installed (doesn't look like it is to me, but I could be missing something)
<Laney> ffs
<Laney> stupid unity session doesn't work either
 * Laney looks at it hard
<Laney> ok it works now, shrug, maybe needed a reboot
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to start updating to 3.35 now or just selected components?
<Laney> I'm doing gnome-session now because I want the fix that we put in there
<Laney> nothing more yet, but was thinking about maybe suggesting starting on that soon
<Laney> there's no .4 this time
<seb128> right, I'm asking because I think it would be good to start a bit earlier this cycle
<Laney> yeah we said that last time
<seb128> depending how Trevinho feels about the shell side as well I guess
<Laney> if you want I don't have a particular objection to people packaging .3 tarballs now even
<Laney> me suggesting/asking would be more like "i'm going to do a lot of them now, please help if you can", but no particular issue doing safe updates on their own now imo, if you/anyone has some cycles to do that
<Trevinho> shell side is normally late in releasing, so... normally that can come a bit later too
<Laney> no way, they were good with 3.35.3!
<Laney> (ok, one day late)
<Trevinho> yeah, this time yes...
<Trevinho> I'm fine with updating that as well now, as team prefer
<Laney> coolies
<seb128> Trevinho, bonjourno!
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, well, as I said it depends of what you think works for you, if you are still busy with fingerprint or other things finish that first maybe
<seb128> the reason I was asking is mostly because Stephane is waiting on the new switcheroos with nvidia driver support to land, I've started looking at the update but there is also some shell side changes for the new APIs for the thing to work as intended
<seb128> hum
<seb128> thx gitlab, I've understood by now that tabs are on top of the merge_request page now
<seb128> I've acked that info popup like 30 this week now, please stop!
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<marcustomlinson> morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi marcustomlinson , how are things?
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: good thanks! how were your holidays?
<hellsworth> they were good. got to do some fun things and catch up on some sleep :)
<hellsworth> how were yours?
<seb128> hey hellsworth, how are you today?
<hellsworth> i'm good. ready to do all the things :)
<marcustomlinson> mine were really good, disconnected completely from my computer, was nice and relaxing
<hellsworth> i spent so much of yesterday doing git surgery that today i am very excited to write some python tests :)
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> yeah i was away from my computer as well over the holidays. it was really nice. i even turned off my main system!
<hellsworth> hi kenvandine !
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN !
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-10
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and ricotz
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, happy friday! how are you? had a good day? ready for the w.e? ;)
<duflu> seb128, I'm tired but have achieved the fixes I wanted to for the week, so now from 4:25pm everything else is a bonus. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good, a bit tired but it's friday so it's fine
<seb128> also going to the co-working space in a bit, going to be nice to see some people :-)
<Laney> hey!
<seb128> happy friday Laney!
<duflu> Morning Laney
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN ricotz duflu seb128 Laney
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<Laney> sry got insta distracted with cd building
<Laney> guten morgen one and all!
<dan101> hi
<dan101> Any news on the ongoing nvidia-wayland conflict or egl vs gbm ?
<duflu> dan101, I am not aware of any news, but also this is probably the wrong place to ask for the latest.
<dan101> duflu: sure, where should I ask?
<duflu> dan101, maybe #gnome-shell on GimpNet?
 * duflu prepares for the weekend
<dan101> oh
<duflu> Night all
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<seb128> Wimpress, good morning, how are you? recovering from the hackfest?
<Wimpress> Last day of the hackfest for us.
<Wimpress> Sadly, the Taru team have left us :-(
<Wimpress> We're working on a blog post to summarise what we worked on this week
<seb128> woooot
<Laney> moin Wimpress
<Laney> didrocks still there or on the train already?
<Wimpress> Didier is in train hell already.
<Wimpress> His trains have been cancelled at least 3 times this week.
<Wimpress> He need to leave early to get a different train because there is only one connection option in France now.
<Laney> :(
<didrocks> hey Laney! I'm on the train, approximately near Lille
<didrocks> Laney: I changed my first train which was cancelled (and planned later in the day)
<didrocks> ironnically, I received a text message yesterday evening telling me that the new Eurostar I was supposed to take would leave on time, but arrive 90 minutes late in Paris
<didrocks> which would have make me miss my connexion to Paris -> Lyon
<didrocks> so, I was with atpi, so that they change my Eurostar, keeping the TGV one (I'll have one more hour in Paris to wait)
<didrocks> and of course, the Eurostar I just took was delayed as well, but planned for 20 minutes delay which transformed in leaving only 9 minutes late, so ok ;)
<didrocks> hey Laney! I'm on the train, approximately near Lille
<didrocks> Laney: I changed my first train which was cancelled (and planned later in the day)
<didrocks> ironnically, I received a text message yesterday evening telling me that the new Eurostar I was supposed to take would leave on time, but arrive 90 minutes late in Paris
<didrocks> which would have make me miss my connexion to Paris -> Lyon
<didrocks> so, I was with atpi, so that they change my Eurostar, keeping the TGV one (I'll have one more hour in Paris to wait)
<didrocks> and of course, the Eurostar I just took was delayed as well, but planned for 20 minutes delay which transformed in leaving only 9 minutes late, so ok ;)
<Laney> it worked the first time :P
<Laney> hey didrocks
<didrocks> oh, I was lagging and then disconnected
<didrocks> weechat was lying to me :)
<Laney> sounds a bit stressful, but good that you found a nice option in the end
<Laney> hope the week was worth the travel pain]
<seb128> does anyone know if "Architecture: [!i386]" in debian/control works/if there is a way to do that?
<seb128> ignore that
<popey> seb128: <3. Thanks for updating thunderbird!
<seb128> popey, np!
<didrocks> hey from my train in Paris!
<seb128> hey didrocks, glad to see that the trip is going well at the end
<Wimpress> seb128 Laney didrocks Just tested this extension - https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/2087/desktop-icons-ng-ding/
<Wimpress> It is an new verion of the desktop icons we ship.
<Wimpress> But, drag and drag to/from the desktop is working well :-)
<seb128> Wimpress, why a fork rather than contribute to the existing one?
<Wimpress> It is from the same author as the original.
<Wimpress> I don't know why he has created a fork.
<popey> I just tested it, and it works very much like nautilus did in the past
<popey> i.e. worked well
<Laney> It works quite differently, so he developed it separately to be able to make invasive changes
<didrocks> interesting
<Wimpress> We've just run through some basic mpt guided testing.
<Wimpress> Very encouraging.
<didrocks> ah, it's some kind of a hack, with a whole different concept
<didrocks> (it's a gtk application scaled and placed on the desktop)
<didrocks> wondering how it works for multiple monitors
<Wimpress> That seems to be a limitation accordingly to comments on the extensions page.
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> no good solution!
<Wimpress> Well, could we not assist with that?
<seb128> perhaps, no idea how much work that is
<Laney> now?
<seb128> we would need someone who understand what needs to be done to time budget
<seb128> and trade for other work probably
<seb128> since we are already over budget
<Wimpress> Indeed.
<seb128> you are the boss, so if you want to descope other work in favor of that...
<seb128> step one would be to get someone to estimate the work
<Wimpress> If you remember the incomplete desktop icons implementation was highlighted when we were at the last sprint.
<Wimpress> We could choose to drop the current implemenation entirely.
<seb128> yes, I'm well aware of it being suboptimal
<seb128> I just don't believe the other one to be a magic wand
<seb128> like no multimonitor would be a regression and probalby more visible that the lack of dnd
<Wimpress> According to the ubuntu report data 93% of users have a single screen at install.
<seb128> and 96% don't do dnd between their desktop and apps :p
<Wimpress> Citation needed ;-)
<seb128> Wimpress, anyway, I'm not against it, just cautious to switch from a known situation (with issues) to an unknown situation which might fix some of the issues but have other feature/stability/performance problems
<hellsworth> good morning everyone!
<Wimpress> o/
<seb128> hey Heather!
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> hey hellsworth!
<hellsworth> hi o/
<hellsworth> i'm great thanks!
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hey oSoMoN how are things?
<oSoMoN> pretty good, week-end is approaching fast
<hellsworth> it sure is
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone, tty on Monday
<hellsworth> you too!
<davidkrauser> just noticed something weird on an upgrade from eoan -> focal: gnome-terminal no longer recognizes fonts from the xfonts-terminus package. Looking at the package versions, though, gnome-terminal in eoan-updates matches what's in focal. Same story for xfonts-terminus. Those fonts still work in other applications, too (like xterm, xfontsel, etc.)
<davidkrauser> I'd file a bug, but have no idea which project is the culprit :-/
<davidkrauser> maybe some sort of font-related bug elsewhere in gnome?
<sarnold> try something else gnomeish to test; I think gnome-terminal is going to use pango or libcairo (or both?) in the process of rendering fonts, but xfontsel and xterm will probably use other mechanisms to render fonts
